# CM Punk vs. Mikey Gall: PUNK GETS WASHED



## White Glove Test (Jun 19, 2007)

> The date for CM Punk's highly anticipated debut has been set.
> 
> CM Punk announced Thursday morning on the new UFC Unfiltered podcast that he will be facing Mickey Gall at UFC 203 on Sept. 10 in Cleveland. MMA Fighting's Ariel Helwani had previously reported that debuting at UFC 203 was the plan for Punk.
> 
> ...


Source: www.mmafighting.com


----------



## Rise (Jul 21, 2014)

*re: CM Punk to fight at UFC 202?*

Well I will watch but he is gunna get destroyed unless it is rigged for $$$, which would not surprise me.


----------



## God Movement (Aug 3, 2011)

*re: CM Punk to fight at UFC 202?*

I wish Punk the best and hope he can pull off a fluke victory. If not, he needs to hang the gloves up and come back to a field he's actually the best in.


----------



## SpikeDudley (Aug 3, 2014)

God Movement said:


> I wish Punk the best and hope he can pull off a fluke victory. If not, he needs to hang the gloves up and come back to a field he's actually the best in.


Writing comic books?


----------



## Raw-Is-Botchamania (Feb 13, 2015)

*re: CM Punk to fight at UFC 202?*



Rise said:


> Well I will watch but he is gunna get destroyed unless it is rigged for $$$, which would not surprise me.


Ah, completely forgot that his pitiful haters already have the excuse conspiracy theory ready in case he wins.

Pathetic.


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

*re: CM Punk to fight at UFC 202?*

The ass whooping is a long time coming for him, can't wait to see him to get beat.


----------



## ErickRowan_Fan (Feb 8, 2014)

*re: CM Punk to fight at UFC 202?*

Good to get this out of the way. There's not a chance in hell that he will win.


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

*re: CM Punk to fight at UFC 202?*

He's gonna get fucked up :lol. Aj lee is gonna have to rub it all better.


----------



## BoJackson (Aug 30, 2012)

*re: CM Punk to fight at UFC 202?*

Hope his hand picked nobody opponent can make him look strong.


----------



## Not Lying (Sep 9, 2013)

*re: CM Punk to fight at UFC 202?*

I'd love to know how people just assume he's going to destroyed, I mean, let's wait and see right? you're going look pretty stupid if he has a good showing.


----------



## ras8620 (Apr 29, 2016)

*re: CM Punk to fight at UFC 202?*

He won't even make it to the match. He'll find some excuse to back out.


----------



## Miss Sally (Jul 14, 2014)

*re: CM Punk to fight at UFC 202?*

Who knows if he will win but didn't Rhonda get completely demolished by someone that everyone thought she was going to beat?


----------



## SilvasBrokenLeg (May 31, 2016)

*re: CM Punk to fight at UFC 202?*



BoJackson said:


> Hope his hand picked nobody opponent can make him look strong.


Gall is a tough SOB and a very talented fighter. Not sure if this is official, but if it happens, Gall will almost surely smash Punk with ease.


----------



## SilvasBrokenLeg (May 31, 2016)

*re: CM Punk to fight at UFC 202?*



Miss Sally said:


> Who knows if he will win but didn't Rhonda get completely demolished by someone that everyone thought she was going to beat?


Holly Holm actually had a legitimate skill set. She was a decorated boxer and kickboxer. The casual public overwhelmingly thought Ronda would win, but the more hardcore fans knew Holm would pose a match up problem for Ronda and that Holm could poke holes in Ronda's weak stand up game.

I don't see Punk posing any kind of threat to someone like Gall.


----------



## RatherBeAtNitro (Jun 25, 2014)

*re: CM Punk to fight at UFC 202?*

He's gonna get beat like a government mule


----------



## Thevintage (May 8, 2016)

No reason he shouldn't have a decent showing, win or lose. Kind of excited to see what he can do.


----------



## Dr. Middy (Jan 21, 2015)

*re: CM Punk to fight at UFC 202?*

I give him credit for doing all the training and such to get to a level where he could possibly win a match, but even I don't necessarily see that happening. Hopefully he looks somewhat decent.


----------



## kingfunkel (Aug 17, 2011)

*re: CM Punk to fight at UFC 202?*

CM Punk wins, even if he loses.

He had a dream, he made it happen and he accomplished it. Which was to fight in the UFC. 

People like to shit on people who branch out and try difficult things because the people who shit on them are scared to take a chance.


Good luck to the guy


----------



## Cabanarama (Feb 21, 2009)

*Re: CM Punk to fight at UFC 202*



Dopesmoker said:


> This will happen the night before Summer Slam
> http://www.inquisitr.com/3176993/cm-punk-will-fight-mickey-gall-at-ufc-202-on-august-20/


If you actually look at the sources this website leached from, it's a targeted date, and not official. 
Websites like these are such trash. They don't produce their own material. They just relay news and info posted on twitter or other websites. Then they spin the headline from being a date they're aiming for, to making it seem like it's finalized, so they will get more clicks and people will think they broke the news if/ when it becomes official.
I know, this is somewhat off-topic, so I apologize for straying. I just noticed this and had to vent. Clickbait sites piss me off so much


----------



## thedss (Apr 14, 2015)

*Re: CM Punk to fight at UFC 202?*

Brock at UFC 200 and Punk at 202. I'm watching both.


----------



## Rise (Jul 21, 2014)

*Re: CM Punk to fight at UFC 202?*



Raw-Is-Botchamania said:


> Ah, completely forgot that his pitiful haters already have the excuse conspiracy theory ready in case he wins.
> 
> 
> 
> Pathetic.




Well accept for the fact I am from Chicago, and one of his biggest fans. What's pathetic is that he was even signed to UFC, if you think it was because of skill over name just lol.


----------



## Ahem... (Feb 15, 2014)

*Re: CM Punk to fight at UFC 202?*

Fuck, UFC are allegedly going to be promoting SS during that PPV; what are the odds Vince and co. are in attendance?


----------



## skarvika (Jun 2, 2014)

*Re: CM Punk to fight at UFC 202?*

Mickey Gall is undefeated in UFC and amateur MMA, granted he's only got a few fights under his belt, but he looks promising. He's also got 13 years on Punk (He's still practically a kid!), meaning he'll probably be at peak physical ability whereas Punk's going to be very close to 38 and I'd be surprised if he could move as well as a 24 year old. We'll have to wait and see, but right now my money is on Gall to win.


----------



## THE HAITCH (May 18, 2016)

*Re: CM Punk to fight at UFC 202?*

What a shame it will be when Crying Midget Punk jobs to a guy named after a Disney mouse-uhh.

:tripsscust unk4


----------



## Godway (May 21, 2013)

*Re: CM Punk to fight at UFC 202?*

There's really no logical way you can see Punk winning this fight. There's literally nothing he's on the same level as Gall at. Or even close to the same level. I feel like at this point, UFC probably doesn't want him to win either. He's been a shit investment for them, so it's better to get his ass kicked and then cut him because where's he really have to go after his first fight? Is he going to get better? No.


----------



## Rodzilla nWo4lyfe (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: CM Punk to fight at UFC 202?*



Miss Sally said:


> Who knows if he will win but didn't Rhonda get completely demolished by someone that everyone thought she was going to beat?


Not everyone.


----------



## Irish Dude (Aug 22, 2012)

*Re: CM Punk to fight at UFC 202?*

Haters gonna hate. He can win and he can lose. Either way I wish him the best of luck and give him props for doing this.


----------



## Freelancer (Aug 24, 2010)

*Re: CM Punk to fight at UFC 202?*

I was a fan of his for a long time, but not any more. I really can't wait to see him get his ass beat. What's he gonna to run his mouth about then?


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

*Re: CM Punk to fight at UFC 202?*

You sure they didn't misplace a 0 there and mean UFC 2002?


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

*Re: CM Punk to fight at UFC 202?*

This is going to be hilarious if Punk gets absolutely destroyed. Either way, hopefully it's worth the near 2 year wait. If he wins, good on him but I don't see it.


----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)

*Re: CM Punk to fight at UFC 202?*

I wonder who fans will be pulling to see lose more that weekend: Punk at 202 or Reigns at Summerslam?


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

*Re: CM Punk to fight at UFC 202?*


----------



## stevefox1200 (Jul 7, 2009)

*Re: CM Punk to fight at UFC 202?*

I am a video game enthusiast

EA should give me a contract to develop the next battlefield 

This is like some "Make a wish shit"

"Phil is huge MMA fan and UFC has given him to live his dream and step into the ring"

while far more experienced fighters slave away in cock fight rings


----------



## WWCturbo (Jun 21, 2012)

*Re: CM Punk to fight at UFC 202?*



stevefox1200 said:


> I am a video game enthusiast
> 
> EA should give me a contract to develop the next battlefield
> 
> ...


Haha so true. He will get his butt handed to him though unless he slaves away in the gym.


----------



## cablegeddon (Jun 16, 2012)

*Re: CM Punk to fight at UFC 202?*



skarvika said:


> Mickey Gall is undefeated in UFC and amateur MMA, granted he's only got a few fights under his belt, but he looks promising. He's also got 13 years on Punk (He's still practically a kid!), meaning he'll probably be at peak physical ability whereas Punk's going to be very close to 38 and I'd be surprised if he could move as well as a 24 year old. We'll have to wait and see, but right now my money is on Gall to win.


Good point, not even a rookie of the year like Cory Gardbrandt is undefeated as amatuer. 



> I don’t hate you, CM Punk. I don’t even dislike you. I like you a hell of a lot more than I like most people in the back. I hate… this idea… that you’re the best…that you're good... because you’re not. I’m good. I’m the best in the world. There’s one thing you’re better at than I am, and that’s kissing Dana White's ass. You’re as good at kissing Dana's ass as his wife is.


----------



## Stipe Tapped (Jun 21, 2013)

*Re: CM Punk to fight at UFC 202?*



Rise said:


> Well I will watch but he is gunna get destroyed unless it is rigged for $$$, which would not surprise me.


It wouldn't surprise you? Despite the fact that UFC have never fixed a fight before? They'd never risk their entire reputation by fixing a fight for a guy that probably won't even be much of a draw.

Punk will probably pull out with an injury before the fight. Assuming he actually makes it to UFC 202, he'll be humiliated.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

*Re: CM Punk to fight at UFC 202?*

I'm pulling for him. I'd love to see him prove the naysayers wrong.


----------



## cablegeddon (Jun 16, 2012)

*Re: CM Punk to fight at UFC 202?*



THE SHIV said:


> I'm pulling for him. I'd love to see him prove the naysayers wrong.


Mickey Gall is a stud. CM Punk is a backroom politician.


----------



## Rise (Jul 21, 2014)

*Re: CM Punk to fight at UFC 202?*



Zydeco said:


> It wouldn't surprise you? Despite the fact that UFC have never fixed a fight before? They'd never risk their entire reputation by fixing a fight for a guy that probably won't even be much of a draw.
> 
> 
> 
> Punk will probably pull out with an injury before the fight. Assuming he actually makes it to UFC 202, he'll be humiliated.




Was more of a play on words and an indictment on all of big money sports in general. I get that their is zero evidence of UFC ever rigging a fight.


----------



## cablegeddon (Jun 16, 2012)

*Re: CM Punk to fight at UFC 202?*



Rise said:


> Was more of a play on words and an indictment on all of big money sports in general. I get that their is zero evidence of UFC ever rigging a fight.


It did happen in Elite XC which was a major promotion at the time...and UFC have tampered with the drug testing to keep fights on their cards. So it could happen, no question about it.


----------



## dashing_man (Dec 3, 2014)

*Re: CM Punk to fight at UFC 202?*

CM Punk to lose fight, jump in the crowd and return at Summer Slam confirmed :mark:


----------



## Stinger Fan (Jun 21, 2006)

*Re: CM Punk to fight at UFC 202?*



stevefox1200 said:


> I am a video game enthusiast
> 
> EA should give me a contract to develop the next battlefield
> 
> ...


Bad example considering video game companies have given jobs to video game journalists. Also, there have been people who created games that didn't actually get any sort of degree in making video games. Hell, Counter Strike was a mod made by 2 guys(both were in college or just one) that turned into a real game. Just sayin


----------



## TheClub (May 15, 2016)

*Re: CM Punk to fight at UFC 202?*

LOL next day I'll be hearing his debut has been delayed due to some newfound injuries. I don't hate Punk BTW and I wish him the best.


----------



## bradk (Dec 18, 2005)

*Re: CM Punk to fight at UFC 202?*

Brock scared dabadass CM Punk away from the UFC. I wonder why that happened?! Oh right, Brock returned to the WWE with a vengeance, won the WWE champion ship as a part-timer, won the UFC title, and only lost it because he was basically dying. Plus, he is returning to UFC before Punk even fights?! PFFFFFFFFFFFT.

What a scared little man. He's scared Brock's going to come back to UFC, beat the shit out of Mark Hunt, and possibly return at SummerSlam to headline?! CM Punk, you were the best in the world, now you're the best at being a whiny 37 year old with a hot wife.﻿ He'd be such a hyprocrite if he came back.

unk3


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

*Re: CM Punk to fight at UFC 202?*

I will believe it when I see it!


----------



## GeniusSmark (Dec 27, 2015)

*Re: CM Punk to fight at UFC 202?*

I'd love to see him talk shit with a busted up face.


----------



## SimplyHere (Feb 23, 2011)

*Re: CM Punk to fight at UFC 202?*

Realistically, is there any chance of Punk ever having another fight if/when he loses this one?


----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)

*Re: CM Punk to fight at UFC 202?*



SimplyHere said:


> Realistically, is there any chance of Punk ever having another fight if/when he loses this one?


Depends on how badly the fight were to go. I'm just glad this shit is almost over.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

*Re: CM Punk to fight at UFC 202?*

I want Punk to win, but that might be a tall order.


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

*Re: CM Punk to fight at UFC 202?*

If this happens and he gets destroyed, the internet (or at least the portion of it that still cares about Punk) will crucify him.


----------



## Rookie of the Year (Mar 26, 2015)

*Re: CM Punk to fight at UFC 202?*

The question isn't whether Punk wins or not, it's how how badly he's going to lose. According to UFC analyst and current middleweight champion Michael Bisping, Punk's had 16 test fights in the gym and lost 15 of them.

Also, watch Mickey Gall's UFC debut. Punk goes from laughing and being jovial before the fight to looking terrified after he chokes his opponent out in double quick time.

I like Punk, but everything I've heard from his coaches, training partners and others inside the sport indicates he's getting slaughtered.


----------



## J-B (Oct 26, 2015)

*Re: CM Punk to fight at UFC 202?*

It's a shame that he hasn't progressed as quickly as I initially thought he would. I love Punk, but people on here are going to have a field day after he's had his first fight. If Gall puts him away in quick fashion I can't see Punk having another fight.


----------



## Draykorinee (Aug 4, 2015)

*Re: CM Punk to fight at UFC 202?*

I'm hoping he gets smashed. I don't know much about UFC though, so certainly won't predict anything.


----------



## Godway (May 21, 2013)

*Re: CM Punk to fight at UFC 202?*



TheyDon'tWantNone! said:


> It's a shame that he hasn't progressed as quickly as I initially thought he would. I love Punk, but people on here are going to have a field day after he's had his first fight. If Gall puts him away in quick fashion I can't see Punk having another fight.


There was no real chance he would progress. It was just wishful thinking for people who would have liked to see his story have a happy ending. Reality is, you can't just throw a near 40 year old man with zero fighting/athletic experience into the biggest fighting organization in the US.


----------



## Nikki Is Mai Waifu (Jun 17, 2016)

*Re: CM Punk to fight at UFC 202?*

I'm sure Punk will be fine. He doesn't settle for mediocre. He was the best wrestler in the world and I have faith that he'll be the best UFC fighter in the world too.


----------



## Jack the Ripper (Apr 8, 2016)

*Re: CM Punk to fight at UFC 202?*

*Punk and Conor on the same PPV??!!?I honestly would not be surprised if this shatters whatever record UFC 200 is about to make!*


----------



## Stipe Tapped (Jun 21, 2013)

*CM Punk vs Mickey Gall confirmed for UFC 203*



> The date for CM Punk's highly anticipated debut has been set.
> 
> CM Punk announced Thursday morning on the new UFC Unfiltered podcast that he will be facing Mickey Gall at UFC 203 on Sept. 10 in Cleveland. MMA Fighting's Ariel Helwani had previously reported that debuting at UFC 203 was the plan for Punk.
> 
> ...


Source: www.mmafighting.com


About time something was officially announced. Hopefully it'll actually happen this time rather than more setbacks.


----------



## Guy LeDouche (Nov 24, 2012)

*Re: CM Punk to fight at UFC 202?*



The Absolute said:


> If this happens and he gets destroyed, the internet (or at least the portion of it that still cares about Punk) will crucify him.


So? Most of them wouldn't even attempt to do what he's doing.


----------



## Eliko (Oct 2, 2014)

*Re: CM Punk vs Mikey Gall Confirmed For UFC 203*

What a Closure!!!!

Punk had that talk with Vince and HHH when he said he's leaving the night after the Rumble in *Cleveland.*
2 and half years later he will fight for the UFC in the same city and the same arena.


----------



## NearFall (Nov 27, 2011)

The hate for Punk in UFC is real :lmao , part of me hopes he wins just to see the reaction.

But on a serious note, I'm a Punk fan, but Gall is definitely winning this which is great for him.


----------



## J-B (Oct 26, 2015)

Best of luck to him, he's certainly got more balls than all of the people talking shit.


----------



## Godway (May 21, 2013)

There's really no indication whatsoever to argue he won't get his ass kicked. Maybe if he got good reviews in training, but he hasn't. If you can't win practice fights in a low pressure environment it's pretty doubtful that you won't get killed in a real competitive fight. He really did this all wrong if he actually wanted to be competitive. But I think his main reasoning here was to ram his numbers up HHH's ass. If he was serious about fighting he should have did what Batista did, and train then do some low level shit as opposed to getting on the biggest mainstream fighting organization in the USA, when he has no background whatsoever in fighting. 

Paige Vanzant is 21 years old and considered unskilled, yet she was still vastly more experienced in fighting when she debuted than CM Punk will be. Think about that.


----------



## SilvasBrokenLeg (May 31, 2016)

TheyDon'tWantNone! said:


> Best of luck to him, he's certainly got more balls than all of the people talking shit.


We're not talking shit. We're going by Gall's UFC debut (which was impressive) and by the multiple reports of Punk doing poorly in training. It's highly probable that Punk gets dominated in this fight.


----------



## herbski (May 9, 2013)

Anyone who pays for a PPV just because of this match has to be a moron. Probably the same people that think a boxing match between McGregor and Mayweather would actually be competitive. I have ocean front property in Nebraska that is for sale, would you like to purchase some of that while you are it? 

If the fight is not fixed, which I don't totally discount but would consider HIGHLY UNLIKELY, then you know what the outcome is going to be unless you are an extreme CM Punk mark or just don't understand how real sports work.


----------



## OwenSES (Jul 19, 2010)

If Punk wins it will be the greatest thing to see his haters in ruins.


----------



## J-B (Oct 26, 2015)

SilvasBrokenLeg said:


> We're not talking shit. We're going by Gall's UFC debut (which was impressive) and by the multiple reports of Punk doing poorly in training. It's highly probable that Punk gets dominated in this fight.


I'm not saying that every person who's saying he's gonna lose is a hater. I'm on about the ones who are posting stuff on the lines of "can't wait to see him get his ass kicked" etc 



Even I think that his chances of winning are so slim.


----------



## SilvasBrokenLeg (May 31, 2016)

*Re: CM Punk to fight at UFC 202?*



BeckyGOAT said:


> *Punk and Conor on the same PPV??!!?I honestly would not be surprised if this shatters whatever record UFC 200 is about to make!*


They're not on the same PPV. McGregor/Diaz is on 202, and Gall/Punk is on 203.


----------



## BornBad (Jan 27, 2004)

I like Punk but turning MMA for actually fighting in UFC when you a mid 30 is not a great idea... 

Also didn't he lost 15 of his 16 sparring fights ?


----------



## Stephen90 (Mar 31, 2015)

*Re: CM Punk to fight at UFC 202?*



Nikki Is Mai Waifu said:


> I'm sure Punk will be fine. He doesn't settle for mediocre. He was the best wrestler in the world and I have faith that he'll be the best UFC fighter in the world too.


:HA Punk has no chance in hell


----------



## TCE (Jun 29, 2002)

I'm not a wrestling fan, so I never actually got to follow Punk in the WWE. Once he signed though, I did my research and I know he's been training hard minus the injuries. 

If anything can show you in MMA, is that it's unpredictable. Anything can happen in this sport. Fuck, just a couple of weeks ago, Michael Bisping KO'd Luke Rockhold for the middleweight title in the first round. This is a guy that lost to Rockhold before, and isn't known for his KO power.

Although, I believe Mickey Gall is pretty legit, if anyone knows anything about MMA, knows CM Punk without a doubt can pull this off.

Look at Matt Serra vs. GSP 1 for instance.


----------



## Arkham258 (Jan 30, 2015)

*A note on Punk's debut fight*

This is clearly just a coincidence right?

http://www.ringsidenews.com/wwe-news/interesting-note-on-cm-punks-ufc-debut/


----------



## J-B (Oct 26, 2015)

*Re: A note on Punk's debut fight*

:shockedpunk


----------



## Rick_James (May 11, 2012)

*Re: A note on Punk's debut fight*

The real reason is that there's a grave yard close by the arena where they can dump off Punk's body after the fight


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

*Re: A note on Punk's debut fight*

Probably just a coincidence.

But, knowing the personality of Punk, it wouldn’t surprise me if he wanted it like this. He could even say in later interview if he wins that he won in the same building that he walked out on.

But again, probably just a coincidence. I just want to see if he gets his ass kicked or does well.


----------



## Raw-Is-Botchamania (Feb 13, 2015)

*Re: A note on Punk's debut fight*

Nice.
I hope he comes full circle by emerging victorious.
Afterwards, he can clean the blood off his hands with the tears Vince left on the floor that night.


----------



## DesoloutionRow (May 18, 2014)

*Re: A note on Punk's debut fight*

Let's go, Phil!

Sent from my iPhone using TapmyCock


----------



## Braylyt (Jan 19, 2015)

*Re: A note on Punk's debut fight*

Punk's gonna prove that everyone can do this simpleton's savagery and walk out of UFC after his first fight, remaining forever undefeated.


----------



## Vic Capri (Jun 7, 2006)

*Re: A note on Punk's debut fight*

That's too funny. #FullCircle 

- Vic


----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)

*Re: A note on Punk's debut fight*

Well, he couldn't fight in Chicago so I guess this was the second best place :lol


----------



## Stephen90 (Mar 31, 2015)

*Re: A note on Punk's debut fight*

My home town the city where CM Punk quit wrestling and got destroyed in MMA. :HA


----------



## why (May 6, 2003)

*Re: A note on Punk's debut fight*

After his fight, he will realize that getting into a real sport at the age of 38 was a bad idea and will quit soon after.


----------



## JTB33b (Jun 26, 2007)

*Re: A note on Punk's debut fight*

Poor AJ Lee will be stuck playing nursemaid for awhile afterwards.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

*Re: A note on Punk's debut fight*

Purely a coincidence. I'd love to see him win, but I wouldn't bet a nickel on it.


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

*Re: A note on Punk's debut fight*

_*Boy talking about sheer coincidence.*_:booklel


----------



## Fighter Daron (Jul 14, 2011)

TCE said:


> I'm not a wrestling fan,


I don't mean to offend you, but how in the blue did you arrive here? :lol


----------



## deathslayer (Feb 19, 2013)

*Re: A note on Punk's debut fight*

who's he fighting?


----------



## Darren Criss (Jul 23, 2015)

*Re: A note on Punk's debut fight*

I really wanna see Punk knocked in the first punch


----------



## LPPrince (Apr 9, 2013)

*Re: A note on Punk's debut fight*

That _is_ one hell of a coincidence.


----------



## TBreeze (Jun 23, 2016)

*Re: A note on Punk's debut fight*

He'll postpone his fight again and leave with his tail between his legs if he has any sense. The bloke stands no chance against anyone in the UFC.


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: A note on Punk's debut fight*

Whatever happens with this fight, I wish it would just get over with, the build has became passe..


----------



## Ratedr4life (Dec 18, 2008)

*Re: A note on Punk's debut fight*



why said:


> After his fight, he will realize that getting into a real sport at the age of 38 was a bad idea and will quit soon after.


I don't think he actually cares about winning or losing. He probably knows it's a longshot given his age and experience, but doesn't want to regret not giving it a try 10 years from now. If he loses and walks away from the sport I wouldn't respect him any less.


----------



## Chris JeriG.O.A.T (Jun 17, 2014)

*Re: A note on Punk's debut fight*



Braylyt said:


> Punk's gonna prove that everyone can do this simpleton's savagery and walk out of UFC after his first fight, remaining forever undefeated.


You're right, Punk doing well in UFC could seriously harm it's mystique, part of the reason for UFC's success is regular people thinking these guys are mythical bad asses doing impossible things (look at how people blow Brock) but if a 38 year old without a history of martial arts or combat sports can train for a year and be successful then why can't anybody do this? Add their top 2 draws losing recently to unheralded opponents and UFC could be soon facing a decline in public perception.


----------



## ManiacMichaelMyers (Oct 23, 2009)

*Re: A note on Punk's debut fight*

Marketing ploy.


----------



## TheClub (May 15, 2016)

*Re: A note on Punk's debut fight*

The kind of attitude and personality he has makes me think this ain't no coincidence. While I hope he wins his chances of proving his point are as low as crowd liking Reigns. He's 38 ffs!


----------



## y2xtreme (Jun 1, 2016)

*Re: A note on Punk's debut fight*

I seriously hope he wins the title and then walks out on the company, comes back to the WWE and the WWEUFC Title is the one used on Smackdown


----------



## Braylyt (Jan 19, 2015)

*Re: A note on Punk's debut fight*



Chris JeriG.O.A.T said:


> You're right, Punk doing well in UFC could seriously harm it's mystique, part of the reason for UFC's success is regular people thinking these guys are mythical bad asses doing impossible things (look at how people blow Brock) but if a 38 year old without a history of martial arts or combat sports can train for a year and be successful then why can't anybody do this? Add their top 2 draws losing recently to unheralded opponents and UFC could be soon facing a decline in public perception.


I really don't keep track of it but wasn't UFC sold somewhere this week? I guess Dana saw it coming.

I don't even take MMA seriously as a sport, it's basically just beating people up. It's digusting savagery. I'd love for Phil to just punk (npi) one of those guys that made this shit their life and immediately walk outta that bitch with a clean record.

That heat would be glorious unk4


----------



## amhlilhaus (Dec 19, 2013)

Mma is the only combat sport where 'top guys' lose routinely to guys ranked significantly lower than them.

That shit doesnt happen in boxing, judo, amateur wrestling, tae kwon do, or sumo

So yeah, maybe punk can do well


----------



## SilvasBrokenLeg (May 31, 2016)

*Re: A note on Punk's debut fight*



Chris JeriG.O.A.T said:


> You're right, Punk doing well in UFC could seriously harm it's mystique, part of the reason for UFC's success is regular people thinking these guys are mythical bad asses doing impossible things (look at how people blow Brock) but if a 38 year old without a history of martial arts or combat sports can train for a year and be successful then why can't anybody do this? Add their top 2 draws losing recently to unheralded opponents and UFC could be soon facing a decline in public perception.


Define "successful." Would winning this fight make him successful? He's fighting a guy who has 1 career fight in the UFC. While it was an impressive debut, it's not like he's fighting an established veteran. He's unlikely to win anyway, and he certainly wouldn't beat any of the fighters with more experience. 

As far as Rousey and McGregor losing to "unheralded" opponents, that's not exactly accurate. Nate Diaz has more MMA experience than McGregor and is a Brazilian jiu jitsu black belt and a very good boxer with excellent cardio. He's also bigger than McGregor (McGregor went up two weight classes for the fight.) It was just a bad match up for him. And Holly Holm was a decorated boxer and kick boxer who also presented match up problems for Rousey, who has a terrible stand up game. That's part of the beauty of MMA - you have fighters who excel in different disciplines matching up against one another.


----------



## SilvasBrokenLeg (May 31, 2016)

*Re: A note on Punk's debut fight*



amhlilhaus said:


> Mma is the only combat sport where 'top guys' lose routinely to guys ranked significantly lower than them.
> 
> That shit doesnt happen in boxing, judo, amateur wrestling, tae kwon do, or sumo
> 
> So yeah, maybe punk can do well


That's because it's a lot harder to rank fighters in MMA. You have a multitude of different disciplines, so when two guys fight, it doesn't really matter who is ranked higher or who's "better," but rather how they match up against one another stylistically.


----------



## SpikeDudley (Aug 3, 2014)

Rick_James said:


> The real reason is that there's a grave yard close by the arena where they can dump off Punk's body after the fight


There legit is one right across the street


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

Ehh I'll believe when he actually makes the walk, and the octagon closes


----------



## alejbr4 (May 31, 2009)

*Re: A note on Punk's debut fight*



SilvasBrokenLeg said:


> That's because it's a lot harder to rank fighters in MMA. You have a multitude of different disciplines, so when two guys fight, it doesn't really matter who is ranked higher or who's "better," but rather how they match up against one another stylistically.


plus guys dont get to pick 80% of their fights against guys that have no chance


----------



## PepeSilvia (Sep 11, 2013)

*Re: A note on Punk's debut fight*

I think it's goofy he's going by cm punk in mma. Anyway, Good luck to him


----------



## Natecore (Sep 16, 2013)

herbski said:


> Anyone who pays for a PPV just because of this match has to be a moron. Probably the same people that think a boxing match between McGregor and Mayweather would actually be competitive. I have ocean front property in Nebraska that is for sale, would you like to purchase some of that while you are it?
> 
> If the fight is not fixed, which I don't totally discount but would consider HIGHLY UNLIKELY, then you know what the outcome is going to be unless you are an extreme CM Punk mark or just don't understand how real sports work.


What the fuck are you going on about? I don't watch MMA and I'm paying to watch Punk fight: win or lose.

Piss off.


----------



## Chris JeriG.O.A.T (Jun 17, 2014)

*Re: A note on Punk's debut fight*



SilvasBrokenLeg said:


> Define "successful." Would winning this fight make him successful? He's fighting a guy who has 1 career fight in the UFC. While it was an impressive debut, it's not like he's fighting an established veteran. He's unlikely to win anyway, and he certainly wouldn't beat any of the fighters with more experience.
> 
> As far as Rousey and McGregor losing to "unheralded" opponents, that's not exactly accurate. Nate Diaz has more MMA experience than McGregor and is a Brazilian jiu jitsu black belt and a very good boxer with excellent cardio. He's also bigger than McGregor (McGregor went up two weight classes for the fight.) It was just a bad match up for him. And Holly Holm was a decorated boxer and kick boxer who also presented match up problems for Rousey, who has a terrible stand up game. That's part of the beauty of MMA - you have fighters who excel in different disciplines matching up against one another.


I would define "successful" as winning at all, against anyone and I think the average joe would define successful as not getting murdered. The public perception is that these guys are a special kind of tough that mere mortals couldn't aspire to, it doesn't matter if his opponent only has one win because he already has the "UFC certified bad ass" stamp of approval on him and if 38 year old, flabby Punk, who's never fought before and who's not a tough guy/certified bad ass can hang or even win, the whole veneer starts to crumble; it's like when Xerxes bled in 300, people realized he isn't actually a God-- the worst thing that could happen to UFC is people finding out that with a couple years training anybody could be a UFC fighter. (Not saying that's actually the case but UFC wouldn't want that to ever become public perception)


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

*Re: A note on Punk's debut fight*

It is just a coincidence.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ExGrodzki (Apr 27, 2013)

*Re: A note on Punk's debut fight*

It'd be cool if he came out to Miseria Cantare or This Fire Burns


----------



## Rookie of the Year (Mar 26, 2015)

*Re: A note on Punk's debut fight*



ExGrodzki said:


> It'd be cool if he came out to Miseria Cantare or This Fire Burns


He came out to Cult of Personality at a UFC press conference.

I hope he does actually fight, but I have my doubts. Forget about his pro wrestling past and associated injuries for a second, the guy has never amateur wrestled in his life and never had to cut weight. I've never done it but the process looks brutal, who knows how a 38 year old body will respond to that? That's if he makes it as far as the weigh ins.


----------



## KC Armstrong (Jun 19, 2013)

*Re: A note on Punk's debut fight*

No offense, but JeriGOAT's posts about MMA are some of the dumbest things I've ever read on this forum. According to your logic, if some rookie boxer beats another inexperienced boxer nobody has ever fucking heard of, it discredits the sport? Holy shit, what do you have to smoke to pull something that ridiculous out of your ass? 

... and by the way, don't even worry about it. Punk is gonna get his fucking ass kicked. His opponent is younger, far more athletic than Punk ever was, more skilled and slightly more experienced than Punk. This fight might actually turn out to be funnier than Kimbo Slice vs. Dada 5000 was at the time (before we knew they were actually close to dying inside the cage). I can't wait for the backlash and all the shit Punk is gonna get... well, if he actually does fight. Remember, the fight is almost 3 months away. I certainly wouldn't be shocked if we heard about another injury derailing his debut yet again.


----------



## Kostic (May 5, 2015)

*Re: A note on Punk's debut fight*



ExGrodzki said:


> It'd be cool if he came out to Miseria Cantare or This Fire Burns


Nah, Cult of Personality has been his song long before he joined WWE.


----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)

*Re: A note on Punk's debut fight*

Punk's a victim of The Cleveland Curse.

First he walks out of WWE in Cleveland, now he's gonna get his ass whooped in his MMA debut there.


----------



## ThePhenomtaker (Mar 25, 2005)

*Re: A note on Punk's debut fight*

I'm expecting Phil to lose by a Quick knockout or submission early in the second round.


----------



## deanambroselover (Mar 16, 2015)

*Re: A note on Punk's debut fight*

:maury


----------



## DesoloutionRow (May 18, 2014)

*Re: A note on Punk's debut fight*



deanambroselover said:


> debuting the same night he debut in WWE :maury


Reading the article first is very important. :ha


----------



## Reggie Dunlop (Nov 2, 2015)

*Re: A note on Punk's debut fight*



TD Stinger said:


> I just want to see if he gets his ass kicked or does well.


Me too. The sad thing is, there'll be no in-between on this forum. If he puts up a competitive fight and loses, there'll still be all the told-ya-so's who'll insist he got his ass kicked and never belonged in the cage in the first place. Whatever happens, I'll be extremely surprised if he gets a fair shake in here.


----------



## DudeLove669 (Oct 20, 2013)

*Re: A note on Punk's debut fight*

I'm not even a Punk fan but it's tiring to see so much immature judgement towards someone who they've never even seen fight. Quit the biased nonsense.

If he wins people will say he beat a nobody. As mentioned above if he has a competitive fight but loses people will say he got destroyed. There is no winning when it comes to people who posses the mindset of a child.


----------



## sbzero546 (Aug 19, 2015)

*Re: A note on Punk's debut fight*



Rick_James said:


> The real reason is that there's a grave yard close by the arena where they can dump off Punk's body after the fight


This fight will end in the first round. Mickey will make Punk regret stepping in the octagon.


----------



## P.H. Hatecraft (May 3, 2013)

*Re: A note on Punk's debut fight*



why said:


> After his fight, he will realize that getting into a real sport at the age of 38 was a bad idea and will quit soon after.


Yeah. He should've failed at a real sport when he was younger like Roman Reigns.


----------



## SilvasBrokenLeg (May 31, 2016)

*Re: A note on Punk's debut fight*



Chris JeriG.O.A.T said:


> I would define "successful" as winning at all, against anyone and I think the average joe would define successful as not getting murdered. The public perception is that these guys are a special kind of tough that mere mortals couldn't aspire to, it doesn't matter if his opponent only has one win because he already has the "UFC certified bad ass" stamp of approval on him and if 38 year old, flabby Punk, who's never fought before and who's not a tough guy/certified bad ass can hang or even win, the whole veneer starts to crumble; it's like when Xerxes bled in 300, people realized he isn't actually a God-- the worst thing that could happen to UFC is people finding out that with a couple years training anybody could be a UFC fighter. (Not saying that's actually the case but UFC wouldn't want that to ever become public perception)


The average Joe wouldn't think any less of the sport, much less think _they_ could do it, just because CM Punk wins a fight against a 24 year old unranked fighter with two professional fights under his belt. That's a silly assumption.

As I said, it's unlikely he wins anyways. From all the reports we've heard, he's been performing poorly in training, while Gall looked good in his debut a few months ago.


----------



## CZWRUBE (Nov 6, 2013)

*Re: A note on Punk's debut fight*



Rick_James said:


> The real reason is that there's a grave yard close by the arena where they can dump off Punk's body after the fight


yeah your probably right!


----------



## SonOfAnarchy91 (Jan 4, 2015)

*Re: A note on Punk's debut fight*

I love Punk but either way I'll be listening to this while he's getting his ass beat


----------



## Chris JeriG.O.A.T (Jun 17, 2014)

*Re: A note on Punk's debut fight*



KC Armstrong said:


> No offense, but JeriGOAT's posts about MMA are some of the dumbest things I've ever read on this forum. According to your logic, if some rookie boxer beats another inexperienced boxer nobody has ever fucking heard of, it discredits the sport? Holy shit, what do you have to smoke to pull something that ridiculous out of your ass?
> 
> ... and by the way, don't even worry about it. Punk is gonna get his fucking ass kicked. His opponent is younger, far more athletic than Punk ever was, more skilled and slightly more experienced than Punk. This fight might actually turn out to be funnier than Kimbo Slice vs. Dada 5000 was at the time (before we knew they were actually close to dying inside the cage). I can't wait for the backlash and all the shit Punk is gonna get... well, if he actually does fight. Remember, the fight is almost 3 months away. I certainly wouldn't be shocked if we heard about another injury derailing his debut yet again.


My point wasn't that Punk beating one guy would discredit the sport just that it _could be_ the *start* of a perception problem. What if Punk goes on to win multiple fights, what if he beats somebody with a name, what if he won a title? An unathletic 38 year old with a broken down body, an unimpressive physique and very little training going on to be successful in UFC, how wouldn't that discredit it? 

The perception of UFC fighters is that they're God-tier bad asses; we already know CM Punk is not a God-tier bad ass; therefore if he can beat God-tier bad asses then that means that they aren't really that. 

Even if Punk never beats a top guy but makes a career off of undercard guys wouldn't that tell the average Joe "maybe you can't beat a top guy but with a little training you too could be a solid UFC undercard guy"? Even that could hurt perception of the sport because then people would start looking at undercard guys as jabronis and would only have respect for top guys.


----------



## ste1592 (Dec 20, 2014)

*Re: A note on Punk's debut fight*



Chris JeriG.O.A.T said:


> My point wasn't that Punk beating one guy would discredit the sport just that it _could be_ the *start* of a perception problem. What if Punk goes on to win multiple fights, what if he beats somebody with a name, what if he won a title? An unathletic 38 year old with a broken down body, an unimpressive physique and very little training going on to be successful in UFC, how wouldn't that discredit it?
> 
> The perception of UFC fighters is that they're God-tier bad asses; *we already know CM Punk is not a God-tier bad ass*; therefore if he can beat God-tier bad asses then that means that they aren't really that.
> 
> Even if Punk never beats a top guy but makes a career off of undercard guys wouldn't that tell the average Joe "maybe you can't beat a top guy but with a little training you too could be a solid UFC undercard guy"? Even that could hurt perception of the sport because then people would start looking at undercard guys as jabronis and would only have respect for top guys.


That's what you think because you have a bias against the guy. Understandable, I too think that he is not made for MMA, but if you look at it with an unbiased perspective, beating multiple opponents in his UFC career would make him a sort of "God-tier" talent like all the others UFC fighters. It's not McGregor and Rousey walked in and have been welcomed like Gods, they had to fight their way through the undercard, and even while main eventing, many people constantly downplayed them with shit like "Eh, wait until he/she fights X, he'll get his ass kicked", and they (almost) every time proved them wrong by kicking X's ass. If he picks up win after win, UFC will come to respect him, especially when (and especially if) he fights and defeat one of the top guys, just like they did with everyone else.

But anyway, we're discussing over nothing, because probably Punk will get his ass kicked in that cage.


----------



## TCE (Jun 29, 2002)

Fighter Daron said:


> I don't mean to offend you, but how in the blue did you arrive here? :lol


Haha, I always get asked it, no offence taken.

When I joined here 14 or so years ago, I was a wrestling fan, lol. Stopped watching in 2004. I just stick around to chat MMA here nowadays.


----------



## DavidHemsley (Apr 16, 2008)

CM PUNK will win !


----------



## Not Lying (Sep 9, 2013)

THE MAN :mark: The Legend :mark: The Icon :mark: GOAT :mark: THE ONE AND ONLY RETURNS :mark:


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

Punk will be embarrassed!


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

Fighters begin MMA training at the age of 12. Punk is screwed. unk


----------



## cablegeddon (Jun 16, 2012)

Headhunters in New Guinea know CM Punk is a fraud.
Lost tribes in the Amazon know that he's a fraud.
Why does CM Punk think people care about his marriage? Why does he parade around with his wife? 

Does he want to know why nobody cares? Because he has killed sympathy. He has gone on with this crap for so long. CM Punk has not only killed sympathy for himself, he has killed sympathy for other phonies and fake fighters.


----------



## ras8620 (Apr 29, 2016)

Have to wonder if even Vince McMahon should want this guy back at this point. He probably does, but I would at least shake my head at Punk.


----------



## im better than you (Aug 6, 2006)

A damn near 40 year old mma rookie, I hope he gets the shit kicked out of him, not only because hes a little bitch, but because I never got them fucking ice cream bars


----------



## Garmonbozia (Jan 30, 2013)




----------



## Len Hughes Presents (Jul 6, 2007)

I doubt this even happens, honestly.


----------



## cablegeddon (Jun 16, 2012)

I don’t have to say a whole lot more about the way I feel about CM Punk; no respect, no honor. There is no honor amongst thieves in the first place.

He put hard times on Mickey Gall and his family. You don’t know what hard times are daddy. 

CM Punk you put hard times on this country with fake injuries and stalling and forcing Mickey Gall to wait for his paycheck, that’s hard times. 

And we all had hard times together, and I admit, you don’t look like the athlete of the day supposed to look. your man boobs just a lil’ big, you're old, a has-been but brother, I am bad. And they know I’m bad.


----------



## Not Lying (Sep 9, 2013)

> CM Punk thinks if he can put some UFC wins together, a title shot is not out of the picture. (Getty Images)
> Ever since Phil “CM Punk” Brooks signed with the UFC, people have questioned whether or not the former professional wrestler was serious about an MMA career or simply trying out a newfound hobby to pass the time.
> 
> But when the ex-WWE superstar appeared on the Colin Cowherd’s “The Herd,” he expressed under no uncertain terms that he had plans that extended beyond a perceived publicity stunt. Not only does Punk have his eyes set on a fruitful MMA career, but he also has a desire to become a champion.
> ...


http://sports.yahoo.com/news/cm-pun...to-say-i-dont-get-a-title-shot-014340111.html


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

I really hope he does prove everyone wrong. Hell, even lasting the entire fight so it's decided based on decision would be "proving them wrong" win or lose.

If he actually wins the fight it would be hilarious to see the backtracking or "UFC fixed the fight" comments lol.


----------



## Stinger Fan (Jun 21, 2006)

THANOS said:


> I really hope he does prove everyone wrong. Hell, even lasting the entire fight so it's decided based on decision would be "proving them wrong" win or lose.
> 
> If he actually wins the fight it would be hilarious to see the backtracking or "UFC fixed the fight" comments lol.


You'd hear a lot of "well Mikey Gall is a can so it doesn't count" statements , completely ignoring having it be Punk's first fight and all lol


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

What are the realistic chances that Punk wins this fight?


----------



## cablegeddon (Jun 16, 2012)

GALL 3:16 says CM Punk is going to get his head caved in.


----------



## samizayn (Apr 25, 2011)

CAMVP said:


> What are the realistic chances that Punk wins this fight?


I'd say around 5%. There is however significant chance that he lasts all 3 rounds, which I'm hoping to see.


----------



## Dell (Feb 24, 2014)

Will he use Cult of Personality as his UFC entrance music?


----------



## cablegeddon (Jun 16, 2012)

Dell said:


> Will he use Cult of Personality as his UFC entrance music?


No he will use Cult of Fakeonality.


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

This seems so far away. I hope Punk is eating his vitamins and saying his prayers.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WWE Fan5363 (Feb 26, 2009)

*Re: CM Punk signs with UFC*

He is ready for this shit.


----------



## NotGuilty (Apr 6, 2015)

If Punk doesn't get knocked out cold I will be very disappointed


----------



## TerraRising (Aug 5, 2015)

I'll laugh if Gall uses Cult of Personality as his entrance theme


----------



## tomspur84 (Jul 21, 2016)

hopefully he uses cult of personality, it suits him perfectly...can´t see him winning, but i don´t believe it is a first round KO either


----------



## cablegeddon (Jun 16, 2012)

AJ Lee was super-embarrassed to be seen with CM Punk during yesterdays Fox event.


----------



## BornBad (Jan 27, 2004)

*UFC present The Evolution Of Punk*


----------



## God Movement (Aug 3, 2011)

*Re: UFC present The Evolution Of Punk*

Really hope he wins.


----------



## Kinjx11 (Apr 12, 2016)

it'll be a big black hole in CM punk's career


----------



## BornBad (Jan 27, 2004)

1:50 Uppercut was GLORIOUUUUUS


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

*Re: UFC present The Evolution Of Punk*



BornBad said:


>


 Wow, that was great. It got me hyped for his fight. I really hope Punk puts up a fight and isn't completely destroyed in there.



BornBad said:


> 1:50 Uppercut was GLORIOUUUUUS


 Looked pretty weak tbh..


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

I would love to see Punk win, but it seems to be a long shot.


----------



## Cipher (Mar 27, 2016)

LOL at those shitty strikes
At least he's got THE DEADLY KICKS





that video was posted in 2012 btw


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

I'm a Punk mark, but watching some of that was painful. His striking is atrocious, there is no power or speed behind his strikes.

He definitely comes off as an amateur who doesn't possess any real fighting talent.


----------



## KC Armstrong (Jun 19, 2013)

I usually hate this fucking chant, but U VAI MORRER! U VAI MORRER! 

Holy shit, Punk...


----------



## A$AP (Jul 24, 2012)

im better than you said:


> A damn near 40 year old mma rookie, I hope he gets the shit kicked out of him, not only because hes a little bitch, but because I never got them fucking ice cream bars


:lmao 

I swear to god this guy isn't my alt btw.


----------



## zkorejo (Jul 2, 2010)

That video package was amazing. Cant wait to see the whole thing. 

Highly respect the guy for doing what he believes in and I hope he performs well and not get KO'd in the first 10 seconds.


----------



## BornBad (Jan 27, 2004)

Straw Hat said:


> I'm a Punk mark, but watching some of that was painful. His striking is atrocious, there is no power or speed behind his strikes.
> 
> He definitely comes off as an amateur who doesn't possess any real fighting talent.


Not a real surprise 

Props for trying to do what he loves but starting MM past 35 as a pro is way too old to make it big at some company like UFC..

I still don't know what Dana White had in mind the day he signed Punk as a Welterweight


----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)

BornBad said:


> *I still don't know what Dana White had in mind the day he signed Punk*


I've been asking myself the same question for the last 20 months while all these other dickwads gone on about whether Punk deserves to be in the UFC (he doesn't) and what he can do in the octagon (no one fucking knows). All the while, these same old questions get the same old answers based on complete bias for or against Punk.


----------



## it's squezzy bitch (Jun 27, 2016)

people still give a fuck about cm punk's debut fight?


----------



## NotGuilty (Apr 6, 2015)

im gonna get the show just to watch him get his ass whooped tbh. 

$5 says he gets a flashback and tries to climb out of the octagon thinking that's how he wins


----------



## J-B (Oct 26, 2015)

Good for him that he's willing to do this because, well, he doesn't allow negativity to determine what he can and can't do.


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

He's gonna get killed. It's gonna be a massacre. AJ Lee about to be a widow.


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

BornBad said:


> I still don't know what Dana White had in mind the day he signed Punk as a Welterweight


----------



## Buster Baxter (Mar 30, 2015)

Me and my friend mark will definitely be watching this.


----------



## Hollywood Hanoi (Mar 31, 2011)

the reason they signed him is cos if they didnt, Bellator would have, thats like 95% of it anyway, this kind of thing is more suited to Bellator anyway, UFC probably realized there was a fair chance he wouldnt even fight but they didnt want Bellator even getting the press push from it.

When it was announced I'd have bet the house that he'd never actually make it to the cage, still time but if he actually does then fair fucks to the guy, prediction is a repeat of Mickey Gall's last fight though, rumor going around not long ago was they gave Punk 17 'real' fights in the gym and he got :washed2 in 16 of them


----------



## Oakue (Jul 16, 2012)

Hollywood Hanoi said:


> rumor going around not long ago was they gave Punk 17 'real' fights in the gym and he got :washed2 in 16 of them


The source for that 16 of 17 is Michael Bisping. It's been in dispute though how accurate that is, as it would mean Roufus had Punk do these 17 fights in a 3-5 month span based on the time period Bisping was referencing. This seems difficult to believe. Though, it does seem to be accurate from multiple reports of people who have viewed his training that he is struggling. But the 16 of 17 practice fights doesn't seem plausible.


----------



## Dr. Middy (Jan 21, 2015)

Pretty great video package there.

Most likely, he'll get beat but at the end of the day, he pursued a dream he always had, which I respect. The guy had a chance to live out what probably was originally a fantasy, most people would defintely take an opportunity like that, even if they knew they might fail.


----------



## Mr. Socko (Sep 2, 2006)

On the plus side of the "he got beaten 16 out of 17 times" news, if he was allowed to continue fighting he probably didn't get finished in them all :lol


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

I really hope he pulls off the upset or, at least, makes it to decision. It would be sweet to read all the backtracking if he manages to win :mark:.


----------



## Soul Man Danny B (Dec 30, 2013)

I may get major heat for this, but...

Daniel Bryan was always a much better candidate for something like this than Punk, if we're to compare guys at similar skill levels. Much better pure athlete. Punk's athleticism wasn't what made him special. He was always a mediocre athlete at best.

After years and years of wrestling and all the wear and tear, combined with the inexperience and utter lack of high level striking/grappling skills, I feel Punk is going to have a tough (and possibly short) night.

I like him and i'm rooting for him, but that's how I see it.


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

Soul Man Danny B said:


> I may get major heat for this, but...
> 
> Daniel Bryan was always a much better candidate for something like this than Punk, if we're to compare guys at similar skill levels. Much better pure athlete. Punk's athleticism wasn't what made him special. He was always a mediocre athlete at best.
> 
> ...


I think anyone sane and logical would agree with you. I think both would have difficulty really hitting someone with their years of built in restraint as a pro wrestler.


----------



## Godway (May 21, 2013)

Swagger would have been the best bet of finding another successful wrestler to MMA story. Because he could fight at HW and MMA's HW division is weak. Punk is going against a much deeper talent pool of faster, well rounded guys. He's going to get annihilated.


----------



## The One Man Gang (Feb 18, 2014)

*The Evolution of Punk - Trailer*






:mark:

Even if you're not a fan and hope he fails, this should be great to watch.


----------



## AbareKiller (Jul 25, 2004)

*Re: The Evolution of Punk - Trailer*

Man I miss AJ, she looks so damn fine in that trailer.


----------



## The Dazzler (Mar 26, 2007)

*Re: The Evolution of Punk - Trailer*

I wasn't the biggest CM Punk fan but I hope he succeeds. At his age it takes some balls to do what he's doing. :bow


----------



## KingCosmos (Aug 18, 2013)

*Re: The Evolution of Punk - Trailer*

Brock somehow came back in UFC before this guy debuted. Think about that


----------



## Rookie of the Year (Mar 26, 2015)

*Re: The Evolution of Punk - Trailer*

I'm really curious to see the full doco. Glad it comes out before his fight at UFC 203 in September, because it'll include footage of his training... is he really as terrible as the rumours say?

Gotta say, his coaches and teammates haven't said great things, reading between the lines. Most of the comments are around how hard he works and how dedicated he is. They conveniently don't comment on Punk's level of skill.


----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)

*Re: The Evolution of Punk - Trailer*

I'm actually looking forward to this more than the fight itself.



KingCosmos said:


> Brock somehow came back in UFC before this guy debuted. Think about that


Injuries and the UFC handling the situation less than perfect will do that.


----------



## SilvasBrokenLeg (May 31, 2016)

*Re: The Evolution of Punk - Trailer*

Punk loses to Gall by rear naked choke in the 1st round.


----------



## Dibil13 (Apr 29, 2016)

*Re: The Evolution of Punk - Trailer*

God, Punk hits like a girl. He's gonna die in 20 seconds flat.


----------



## Master Bate (Sep 1, 2015)

*Re: The Evolution of Punk - Trailer*

I really hope he succeeds. 

The more wrestlers making in MMA, and winning the better I'll say.


----------



## Bayley <3 (Jun 10, 2015)

*Re: The Evolution of Punk - Trailer*

I hope he does well. Is he going to walk in and be a champion? Probably not but I hope he does his best and gets whatever he wants out of this. 

I don't get why wrestling fans I've seen want to see him fail at this. He entertained most of us for years, we know the gripes he had with the WWE and the walking out stuff. He's left and is now pursuing something he's wanted to do for some time so good for him.

He doesn't deserve to fight in the ufc blah blah blah, take that up with the ufc then. Was he supposed to turn down the opportunity offered to him? Fuck no. 

I'll never understand the bitterness fans have towards his fight career, however long or short it may be.


----------



## TheFackingCrow (Jul 9, 2016)

*Re: The Evolution of Punk - Trailer*

THE GOAT.

:mark: :mark: :mark::mark: :mark: :bow


No one is gonna stop me of spamming this site and mock all his haters if he wins his first fight.


----------



## SUPAH STRONG STYLE (Feb 5, 2013)

*Re: The Evolution of Punk - Trailer*

I'll always be known as a mark for the dude, but I'll honestly admit for the longest time, I really respected and looked up to Punk. 

I'd like to claim and I know for a fact, I'm a massive CM Punk mark. I really hope he wins, and he proves people wrong. I don't know if he will. I don't think he's going to do the best, nor do I relatively think he's going to win. 

But I put a ton of hope into it. I'd put trust in the fact, he's going to go out there and do his absolute most TO win. And it takes balls. It takes nads. It's a risk to his career, his name, and his legacy. 

He has a lot on the line going into this. I don't see him having a long career in UFC, but I hope this is one more notch he gets to add to his belt.


----------



## TheGeneticFreak (Feb 27, 2016)

*Re: The Evolution of Punk - Trailer*

Punk is really going to get destroyed unless Gall fucks up big time I hope he at least lasts 1 round.


----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)

*Re: The Evolution of Punk - Trailer*

I just hope Punker puts in a good performance. Don't want Gall to lose, because his career would be ruined before it really begins.


----------



## LPPrince (Apr 9, 2013)

*Re: The Evolution of Punk - Trailer*

I don't give a fuck if he wins or loses;I support him for even doing it. Its one thing to talk the talk, its another to walk the walk. And even if you get hobbled(metaphorically), you still took those important initial steps.

Happy for him, proud of him.


----------



## JBLoser (Jun 12, 2005)

*Re: The Evolution of Punk - Trailer*

The only thing I can say after that trailer is...

...God damn AJ is so damn fine.


----------



## Bob Smith 2 (Aug 2, 2016)

*Re: The Evolution of Punk - Trailer*

It should be fun either way.


----------



## BehindYou (Jun 16, 2011)

*Re: The Evolution of Punk - Trailer*



Bayley <3 said:


> I don't get why wrestling fans I've seen want to see him fail at this. He entertained most of us for years, we know the gripes he had with the WWE and the walking out stuff. He's left and is now pursuing something he's wanted to do for some time so good for him.
> 
> He doesn't deserve to fight in the ufc blah blah blah, take that up with the ufc then. Was he supposed to turn down the opportunity offered to him? Fuck no.
> 
> I'll never understand the bitterness fans have towards his fight career, however long or short it may be.


 This assumes we all like Punk and at worst are bitter about him leaving.

I can't stand Punk the person, so up himself. As a wrestler he was hideously overrated which is no doubt part of why he loves himself so much. People calling Punk the GOAT lol...

Just like any smarmy dickhead in UFC, I'd love to see him clobbered. 

The only one's I want to see lose more are the godbotherers.

And Weidman the most who is a godbotherer and an arrogant douche.


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

*Re: The Evolution of Punk - Trailer*










this isnt gonna end well :lmao


----------



## SUPAH STRONG STYLE (Feb 5, 2013)

*Re: The Evolution of Punk - Trailer*



TyAbbotSucks said:


> this isnt gonna end well :lmao


Using a clip from a year ago, if not almost two. 

unk2


----------



## LPPrince (Apr 9, 2013)

*Re: The Evolution of Punk - Trailer*



TyAbbotSucks said:


> this isnt gonna end well :lmao


Boxing. A combat discipline. Thats what it looks like when you're figuring things out. You know, learning?

If you want to mock him, mock him if he's throwing like that in the octagon. But in training it makes sense.


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

His form and strikes are tragic.


Credit to him for trying but he will be getting clocked. AJ better start making arrangements for his funeral.


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

It's only like a two second clip. I am not saying Punk's going to transform into Pernell Whitaker overnight but cut the guy some slack ffs.


----------



## Maizeandbluekid (Apr 2, 2012)

It would be cool to see what he has developed into in any sense in these almost two years. That alone makes it intriguing.

Even he said he almost doesn't care if he wins or loses, he just wants to fucking do it. Fear no consequences and live your life the way YOU want to. Could be a great message to send to anyone who has ever doubted themselves.

And also... AJ. Sweet black baby Jesus, AJ. So nice to see her again. As someone who is a fan not just of those two but also of their relationship, I can hardly imagine what funny/adorable moments we'll be seeing from their interactions with one another.

Oh, and the fact that it's kinda going head to head with RAW makes it feel ironic in a humorous way. Can't wait till tomorrow!


----------



## Godway (May 21, 2013)

It's just that whoever edited that trailer put that quick shot of him looking horrendous at boxing....why? I assume there's plenty of action shots to choose from, yet somehow that was the best looking thing to put in the trailer???


----------



## cablegeddon (Jun 16, 2012)

*Re: The Evolution of Punk - Trailer*



Bayley <3 said:


> I don't get why wrestling fans I've seen want to see him fail at this. He entertained most of us for years, we know the gripes he had with the WWE and the walking out stuff. He's left and is now pursuing something he's wanted to do for some time so good for him.
> 
> He doesn't deserve to fight in the ufc blah blah blah, take that up with the ufc then. Was he supposed to turn down the opportunity offered to him? Fuck no.
> 
> I'll never understand the bitterness fans have towards his fight career, however long or short it may be.


For 2 reasons:

1. He's the John Cena, or the Triple H of UFC. He is the person who is getting the special treatment. He is the type of person he always rallied against in WWE.

2. He is a fake tough guy. He used to have fun spreading the rumors about him being a legit grappler and being involved in street fight. He then sucker punched a couch potato in the raw audience. He just acts like a real hypocrite.


----------



## Irish Dude (Aug 22, 2012)

Let's go Punk


----------



## BornBad (Jan 27, 2004)

How good was the documentary?


----------



## Maizeandbluekid (Apr 2, 2012)

BornBad said:


> How good was the documentary?


Very well done. It literally starts from Day 1 of Punk's training and shows him learning from, like the episode title says, the ground up. It was like watching a toddler trying to take it's first steps. And this is no puff piece doc here, you will definitely see Punk get his ass handed to him in his first sparring/simulated fight, but with him having his grit and tenacity, he tries as hard as he can to tough it out. You can see the frustration on his face but it is a process. Rome wasn't built in a day, and with great humility, Punk knows this, hoping he soon evolves from a point where he doesn't get cool points for "just surviving".

Also intertwining with his personal life, you see how this is having an effect somewhat on AJ. She readily admits that it'll be tough to watch her husband go through this, as any other concerned spouse of someone entering the Fight World would be going through as well. She still supports him 100%, but isn't quite ready to even watch him spar, though we will see her in Milwaukee next week for episode 2 as she will watch Punk have a simulated fight in front of her for the first time.

Even though it's 30 minutes, you're left wanting to see episode 2 as soon as it's over. Just have to wait till next week for that one.


----------



## BornBad (Jan 27, 2004)

Sounds nice.. i hope the XWT torrent is coming fast


----------



## BornBad (Jan 27, 2004)

That was a very great episode 

The sparring fight was brutal but CM Punk have balls


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

That was hard to watch.


----------



## BornBad (Jan 27, 2004)

Fixed


----------



## version 1-1 (Aug 21, 2016)

BornBad said:


> Fixed


I saw the documentary and it was very good. Exited to see Punk in the UFC


----------



## BornBad (Jan 27, 2004)

ep 2


----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)

Honestly, watching all these Evolution Of Punk episodes makes me want him to win more.

I'd be a liar if I said CM Punk didn't have an influence on my life, really am proud of the man.


----------



## King-of-the-World (Sep 4, 2006)

Did anybody else notice on Evolution of Punk Episode 2 that when they were moving there were diapers on top of the boxes in the trunk?!? As far as I remember there were rumors of AJ being pregnant, but no confirmation?


----------



## Impeccable Sin (Aug 28, 2013)

These episodes have really made me miss AJ.


----------



## Lethal Evans (Dec 18, 2013)

King-of-the-World said:


> Did anybody else notice on Evolution of Punk Episode 2 that when they were moving there were diapers on top of the boxes in the trunk?!? As far as I remember there were rumors of AJ being pregnant, but no confirmation?


That would have been months ago, if not last year. Would have had a baby by now if that was the case.


----------



## Saviorxx (Jul 19, 2013)

Maybe one of them is incontinent.


----------



## Old School Icons (Jun 7, 2012)

I hope he does well.

Fingers crossed he isn't embarrassed or hurt like that Pete fighting on UFC from Friends :Rollins


----------



## KC Armstrong (Jun 19, 2013)

I just don't get why he would bring AJ to the gym when he knows he's gonna get his ass whooped. 

:duck


----------



## Rookie of the Year (Mar 26, 2015)

KC Armstrong said:


> I just don't get why he would bring AJ to the gym when he knows he's gonna get his ass whooped.
> 
> :duck


Two words for you: pity sex.

But seriously, really enjoying this doco so far. Being a Punk fan, and also a UFC fan, I know he's 99% likely to get destroyed, but given some of the crazy results we've had in the last 12 months, I'd love to see Punk land a fluke hook for the KO in under a minute.


----------



## Arkham258 (Jan 30, 2015)

Old School Icons said:


> I hope he does well.
> 
> Fingers crossed he isn't embarrassed or hurt like that Pete fighting on UFC from Friends :Rollins


Oh my god, what a fucking brilliant comparison. That never even occurred to me.


----------



## BornBad (Jan 27, 2004)




----------



## Shatab Anwar (Feb 28, 2016)

TheFackingCrow said:


> THE GOAT.
> 
> :mark: :mark: :mark::mark: :mark: :bow
> 
> ...


I'll be joining you


----------



## ras8620 (Apr 29, 2016)

Probably won't happen, but it would be hilarious if Punk failed a drug test like Lesnar did a few weeks ago.


----------



## BiscuitsNgravy (Apr 1, 2016)

He has the upper body of an 11 year old girl i doubt hes juicing.


----------



## Lm2 (Feb 18, 2008)

Punk is going win, i guarantee it.


----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)

BornBad said:


>


Larry seriously seems like a dog CM Punk would have.

Super adorable, but mean looking too. :lol


----------



## jim courier (Apr 5, 2013)

Man his UFC promos have sucked so far and that's the main reason he got the gig was because he was a great talker in pro wrestling. We all know he can't fight and if he's not going to give good interviews what is the point of him?


----------



## Godway (May 21, 2013)

jim courier said:


> Man his UFC promos have sucked so far and that's the main reason he got the gig was because he was a great talker in pro wrestling. We all know he can't fight and if he's not going to give good interviews what is the point of him?


Because this is actually real and he's probably legit terrified of pissing off his opponent(s) or peers by running his mouth. He's chosen his words very carefully since he joined the UFC.


----------



## Brollins (Aug 24, 2015)

I would like him to win TBH, even if i don't like the guy but...










Does he stand a chance against this ? Speed, strength, agility, hunger...

Looks pretty hard to be honest.


----------



## MrFlash (Jan 9, 2016)

Fight won't happen anyway, in a case of irony CM Punk will pull a Kevin Nash and injure himself as he walks down and enters the octagon :justsayin


----------



## SovereignVA (Jan 3, 2012)

He's a legitimate asshole so I undertand people wanting him to get his ass kicked.

But I'm rooting for him. It still takes balls to step in the UFC ring knowing there are a lot of people that want him to lose.

I hope he wins and proves them wrong just to subconsciously tell people to not let the naysayers back you out of a dream.


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

jim courier said:


> Man his UFC promos have sucked so far and that's the main reason he got the gig was because he was a great talker in pro wrestling. We all know he can't fight and if he's not going to give good interviews what is the point of him?


Um, he's paid to fight, not for his promos lol


----------



## ManiacMichaelMyers (Oct 23, 2009)

Watching Punk get his teeth knocked out will be an early Christmas gift for me. 
I just hope he doesn't do the Cena move where he's excessively smiling to cover up his embarrassment...but he probably will. 











jim courier said:


> Man his UFC promos have sucked so far and that's the main reason he got the gig was because he was a great talker in pro wrestling. We all know he can't fight and if he's not going to give good interviews what is the point of him?


His UFC "promos" suck because WWE's CM Punk was a character. What you are seeing is douchey Phil Brooks. He should've dropped his wrestling name but then this fight would have an even lower marquee value than it already does. Pretty much only the crossover pro wrestling/mma fans give half a shit about this fight. It's been delayed so long that any initial buzz has long died out amongst the more mainstream channels.


----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)

I don't really know if Punk will win or not, I won't rule out him winning nonetheless.

However I honestly am truthful when I say not only do I wish Punk to win because I'm a huge fan, but because I know people who hate him would be disappointed and maybe even angry at his success. The same crowd that wanted him to experience nothing but failure in the WWE is still well and alive, and I sure hope I get to taste some of your tears. If Punk loses, well, he's fought for the UFC and achieved his dream but if he wins he not only did that but he's managed to make you all lose a smile because of how bitter you all are against him. 

Good stuff.

Funny how so many pretend Punk is some weakling who wouldn't destroy them if given a fight with'em.


----------



## Deadman's Hand (Mar 16, 2013)

*I highly doubt Punk is gonna win this. The man is 36 years old, has had a shit ton of injuries, among other factors. There's just way too many things going against Punk for me to believe he stands a chance of winning.

That being said, a couple of things:

A) It's both hilarious & pretty pathetic that people are looking forward to Punk getting his ass kicked this badly. :lol 

B) Even if (or when) Punk loses, I gotta give him credit for being ballsy enough to try it. Punk probably knows he's gonna get knocked the fuck out come September 10th, but the fact that he's trying UFC, despite a numerous amount of injuries & age, is commendable, imo.
*


----------



## Lethal Evans (Dec 18, 2013)

Deadman's Hand said:


> *
> B) Even if (or when) Punk loses, I gotta give him credit for being ballsy enough to try it. Punk probably knows he's gonna get knocked the fuck out come September 10th, but the fact that he's trying UFC, despite a numerous amount of injuries & age, is commendable, imo.
> *


Mickey Gall has had 4 fights, 3 of them submission wins and one decision. Gall is more of a submission fighter than striker, Punk'll get tapped.


----------



## KC Armstrong (Jun 19, 2013)

> His UFC "promos" suck because WWE's CM Punk was a character. What you are seeing is douchey Phil Brooks.



Well, what is he supposed to do? Cut wrestling type promos about being the best in the world when he has never had a fight in his entire life? In this environment he has to act like a humble, grateful man. It's not particularly entertaining, but we knew that going in.


----------



## ManiacMichaelMyers (Oct 23, 2009)

KC Armstrong said:


> Well, what is he supposed to do? Cut wrestling type promos about being the best in the world when he has never had a fight in his entire life? In this environment he has to act like a humble, grateful man. It's not particularly entertaining, but we knew that going in.


Actually that would've helped to sell the fight if he did but I wasn't ever suggesting that and was responding to another poster about why he's not seeing wrestling style promos. Your reply would be better suited to the other user. Have a nice day. (Y)


----------



## CamillePunk (Feb 10, 2011)

He doesn't seem to stand much of a chance but I'd really love it if he won just so all of the geeks lining up to criticize him for coming up short don't get the opportunity, when Punk will have lived two of his lifelong dreams both of which require immense courage and hard work, while most if not all of the geeks criticizing him will never have had the courage or drive to achieve anything comparable in their lives.


----------



## KC Armstrong (Jun 19, 2013)

CamillePunk said:


> He doesn't seem to stand much of a chance but I'd really love it if he won just so all of the geeks lining up to criticize him for coming up short don't get the opportunity, when Punk will have lived two of his lifelong dreams both of which require immense courage and hard work, while most if not all of the geeks criticizing him will never have had the courage or drive to achieve anything comparable in their lives.



Just ignore that shit. A lot of keyboard warriors will even call UFC Champions pussies, that's just the way it goes.


----------



## ManiacMichaelMyers (Oct 23, 2009)

In every fight people want to see one guy win and one guy lose. 

So what if I want to see Punk get fucked up? It's certainly not for some childish reason like I'm sad that he walked away from WWE, his existing fans, and the industry as a whole. I was glad to see him go! I just don't like his stupid personality and really never have. 

I can say that I respect what he's trying to do but still want to see him lose and get fucked up in the process because that's what watching UFC is all about for me. Carnage. 









That said, if he actually manages to win, I won't be upset at all just probably more surprised.
I also, won't pay a dime to see this so he's not drawing shit that way.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*I'm rooting for him as well. If he does win I can't wait for the "fix was in" shit to start being shouted.*


----------



## KC Armstrong (Jun 19, 2013)

> I also, won't pay a dime to see this so he's not drawing shit that way.



I'm actually really curious to see how many PPVs this is gonna sell. Miocic and Overeem aren't big draws, neither are the guys in the co-main. They've been promoting Punk vs Gall way more than the 2 heavyweight fights (certainly on Saturday's FOX card), but I really don't have any idea how much buzz, if any, there will be about this in the next 2 weeks.


----------



## GeniusSmark (Dec 27, 2015)

I won't pay to watch this, I hope Punk gets destroyed.

I haven't read much about Punk for a very long time, If he wins I won't be mad. 

I'll just be trying to care.


----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)

Folks going _"I want to watch Punk brutally lose"_ then saying _"I won't care if Punk wins"_.


----------



## Godway (May 21, 2013)

I mean, watching those practice matches on his reality show, he's not even competitive in them. His training partners easily take him down at will, easily tap him at will. So there's that. And his stand up looks terrible, calling it amateurish would be a compliment. If he won this fight, I feel like you'd have to question a fix being in :lol Or else Gall is just a really shit fighter, which he doesn't seem to be. 

I wouldn't be all bitter and angry if he won, at the end of the day I like CM Punk and always have, but him winning this fight is unrealistic. Him simply surviving this fight is unrealistic.


----------



## Dell (Feb 24, 2014)

I hope he wins too, but I'm resigned to the fact that the odds are not in his favour, age, lack of experience, etc. 

It's going to be unbearable on here if he losses and people start laughing at him when he should be respected for even attempting to get into the sport at 37.


----------



## TB Tapp (Oct 26, 2013)

Here's how it will end: Punk will put Gall in the Anaconda Vise. The moment Punk has it locked in, the ref immediately ends the match falsely claiming Gall submitted. Punk hauls ass out of the octagon while Gall is first confused, then livid. He stomps around the octagon yelling that he's going to Bellator before storming backstage and punching Dana White in the face. MMA historians come to call the incident "the Cleveland Screwjob."


----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)

If Gall doesn't bum rush Punk in the first 10 second, he's a either damn fool or likes to torture people.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

I hope Punk wins, demands millions from Vince, comes back, squashes all these WWE jobbers, main events WM, don't put over anybody, and retires.


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

I'll eat my hat if the guy lasts more than one round.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

Green Light said:


> I'll eat my hat if the guy lasts more than one round.


 He still looks terrible after 2 years of training. 

Wow...


----------



## Not Lying (Sep 9, 2013)

TheLooseCanon said:


> I hope Punk wins, demands millions from Vince, comes back, squashes all these WWE jobbers, main events WM, don't put over anybody, and retires.


I hope he literally takes a shit on Vince's head.


----------



## dashing_man (Dec 3, 2014)

so a UFC mark says to me today "You ready to see Punk get humiliated"

I go "Fuck you and Mikey Gall"

He replies "I thought you hated Punk"

I answer "I never said I hated him, I said I didn't like him *anymore* but this isn't CM Punk V Mikey Gall. This is WWE Superstar V UFC fighter and I will always support a WWE Superstar regardless of what I think of them personally. So shut the fuck up and wait how Punk humiliates Gall at 203"


----------



## KC Armstrong (Jun 19, 2013)

Let's just hope Punk lasts a little longer against Gall than Mike Jackson did (45 secs).


----------



## CamillePunk (Feb 10, 2011)

Episode 3 of Evolution of Punk is out. :mark:


----------



## BornBad (Jan 27, 2004)

a humble real hero and a human being :mj2


----------



## Banez (Dec 18, 2012)

next weeks saturday... not too long to go anymore.


----------



## dashing_man (Dec 3, 2014)

KC Armstrong said:


> Let's just hope Punk lasts a little longer against Gall than Mike Jackson did (45 secs).


if it goes to Judges decision then I think Punk should be declared winner :shrug


----------



## SilvasBrokenLeg (May 31, 2016)

Gall beats Punk within 3 minutes by rear naked choke.

Also, Gall with some sweet trash talk:



> "Every time he's been in a ring in front of a bunch of people, it's choreographed and it's a predetermined outcome. This is me standing across from him and within the ruleset trying to kill him."


http://www.flocombat.com/article/45748-mickey-gall-warns-cm-punk-he-will-try-to-kill-him-at-ufc-203


----------



## Lm2 (Feb 18, 2008)

Hope Punk wins but i won't be surprised if he gets subbed quick.


----------



## nraeyRlz (Aug 31, 2016)

CM Punk to get choked out in the first round, calling it now.


----------



## KC Armstrong (Jun 19, 2013)

> CM Punk to get choked out in the first round, calling it now.



Not exactly a bold prediction, but probably an accurate one.


----------



## KingJohn (Sep 30, 2012)

dashing_man said:


> if it goes to Judges decision then I think Punk should be declared winner :shrug


Not gonna have to worry about that, he's not making it out the first.


----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)

I wish I could go up to Punk and tell'em no matter what win or lose, he'll always be a MAJOR part of my life who has inspired me in more ways to push myself and always beat to my own drum and I look up to him in ways more than most people think and I know he probably gets that a lot but I mean it, I don't care what anybody here thinks I've seen him as a big brother who just happens to not know me for years since I was little. Fuck me I've gotten teary seeing him win in the WWE sometimes. _Even through the darkest days, this FIRE burns, always._ :salute :mj2


----------



## dashing_man (Dec 3, 2014)

8 days to go guys :mj2


----------



## Natecore (Sep 16, 2013)

The Evolution of Punk episodes have been fantastic so far. I'm going to be a wreck next Saturday watching Punk fight. Win or Lose (especially lose) this is going to help define Punk's life. Amazing opportunity for Gall too. He has a ton to fight for. It's going to be exciting!


----------



## BornBad (Jan 27, 2004)

Brooks, better known by his WWE moniker "CM Punk," has a lot on his plate entering UFC 203 on Sept. 10 from Cleveland, Ohio, as he makes his mixed martial arts (MMA) debut opposite the young Mickey Gall. Stepping inside the Ultimate Fighting Championship (UFC) Octagon is no easy feat for any man, let alone one who will have millions of eyes glued to his every move.

At least Punk doesn't have to worry about Nate Diaz sneaking up behind him and putting him out with the old guillotine choke. According to Punk himself, Diaz, who once called the wrestler's MMA arrival horrible for the sport, squashed the beef at UFC 200 in what Punk describes as the nicest move ever.

"UFC 200 I was doing an autograph signing and the guy I was signing the autograph for started like pointing behind me and I heard someone like yelling my name and I turned around and I was on a riser and Nate Diaz was on the ground and he was like 'hey man come here'," said Punk in a recent interview with FOX Sports. "I was like 'what's up?' and he was the nicest f**king guy."

The nicest guy? Maybe. But it took a little convincing from other MMA stars to change Diaz's mind about a guy with zero professional combat experience jumping over to the biggest fight promotion on the planet.

"I don't know if he'll get mad and this will ruin the image of Nate Diaz, but he was like 'hey man, I talked some sh*t before and I don't know you and I'm sorry' and he's like, ‘Gilbert (Melendez) and Ronda (Rousey) said that you're a cool dude and they love you' and I started looking around for the cameras," added Punk. "I was like all right. I thought that was super, super cool of him. Super nice guy."

While it's uplifting to see some of MMA's realest competitors come to terms with Punk's UFC takeover, the WWE superstar will need more than good praise to defeat Gall at UFC 203 and prove nearly everyone wrong.


----------



## Godway (May 21, 2013)

If Ronda Rousey says you're cool, you must be a complete and total cunt.


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

Godway said:


> If Ronda Rousey says you're cool, you must be a complete and total cunt.


I think it's cute when people make "clever" comments like this and gloss over other names involved.

Gilbert Melendez is a former champion, well spoken and humble guy. And he said the same thing about Punk as Ronda did.

Grow up people.....


----------



## Godway (May 21, 2013)

DX-Superkick said:


> I think it's cute when people make "clever" comments like this and gloss over other names involved.
> 
> Gilbert Melendez is a former champion, well spoken and humble guy. And he said the same thing about Punk as Ronda did.
> 
> Grow up people.....


Except it was a joke. And CM Punk is a cunt. That's one of the main reasons I like him.


----------



## CamillePunk (Feb 10, 2011)

CM Punk bought a Make A Wish kid Watchmen therefore any criticisms of him are rendered invalid forever.


----------



## tssb2 (Aug 28, 2016)

Sadly I can't see a way Punk wins, maybe catching a guillotine as Gall goes for a takedown... Mickey has decent stand up and excellent bjj. I just hope Punk puts a good enough showing to warrant a second fight, maybe against a celeb or a retired fighter


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

I truly hope Punker wins. The backtracking would be omega awesome, and the tears he'd drink that night would taste like the finest rosé.


----------



## Chris JeriG.O.A.T (Jun 17, 2014)

I don't like Punk, I think he's a crybaby and a cunt but I'm rooting for him to win; people act like UFC fighters are demigods and if an unathletic near 40 year old with a beat up body can win in UFC with only 2 years of training, it would go a long way to killing that perception. I'm not expecting him to win but it would be nice.


----------



## TheMenace (May 26, 2013)

A lot of shit being spoken here about Punk but let's face facts, he has made more money in his life than most of his haters will ever make in theirs, has married a better wife than they ever could, and has the balls to attempt something that none of them ever would.

While I don't see him winning the fight, I hope he at least makes it competitive.


----------



## Shatab Anwar (Feb 28, 2016)

THANOS said:


> I truly hope Punker wins. The backtracking would be omega awesome, and the tears he'd drink that night would taste like the finest rosé.


Everyone would lose their shit if that happens. Punk's getting written off by almost everyone. His victory will be a huge smack in the face for his haters. Regardless of the result, I'm definitely rooting for him. Hopefully he can prove everyone wrong.


----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)




----------



## TheMenace (May 26, 2013)

Fight preview:


----------



## tssb2 (Aug 28, 2016)

Thanks for the link... this should be interesting.

I feel like most wrestling fans will be rooting for punk - it's kind of like when you see someone from your school appearing on a tv gameshow, even if you hated them at school you still want them to represent and do well


----------



## The Dazzler (Mar 26, 2007)

I had some spare money in betfair so I put in on Punk (around 3/1). I don't think he'll win but hopefully he surprises everyone. Please come out to cult of personality. :mark:


----------



## KC Armstrong (Jun 19, 2013)

> I don't like Punk, I think he's a crybaby and a cunt but I'm rooting for him to win; people act like UFC fighters are demigods and if an unathletic near 40 year old with a beat up body can win in UFC with only 2 years of training, it would go a long way to killing that perception. I'm not expecting him to win but it would be nice.



It would actually do the opposite. See, Mickey Gall, while he's a better fighter than Punk, isn't even really a UFC fighter. He had one professional fight outside of the UFC when this fight was made. Gall only got to make his UFC debut (and choke out an absolute joke of an opponent) because Punk pulled out of the initially scheduled fight due to an injury.

So, if Punk can actually upset Gall (which I don't think he will) and they would actually be stupid enough to then send him into that cage with a legit UFC welterweight, Punk would get absolutely REKT. Can you imagine Punk going up against someone like Wonderboy Thompson, Robbie Lawler or now Cowboy Cerrone? How quickly could Demian Maia choke out Punk?

Of course Dana would never allow Punk to mess with any of these guys because he knows Phil would get murdered. I'm just trying to emphasize how silly this point you keep trying to make really is. Punk beating a guy with very little experience does not mean any human being can step inside that cage and compete against guys with world class jiu jitsu, kickboxing, wrestling, etc skills. Absolutely ridiculous.

I am rooting for Punk in this one, though, just because I think it would be more interesting going forward. If he just gets choked out in the 1st rd like I expect him to against THIS GUY, I don't even know what you do with Punk after that. He signed a multi-fight deal, so it would be interesting to see who they would match him up against if he won.


----------



## WWE Fan5363 (Feb 26, 2009)

TheMenace said:


> Fight preview:


shut up and take my money ufc !


----------



## Ronny (Apr 7, 2016)

I don't care what others may say I am definitely rooting for the Best in the World.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Ronny927 said:


> I don't care what others may say I am definitely rooting for the Best in the World.


The Best in the World at what? :serious:


----------



## Ronny (Apr 7, 2016)

Headliner said:


> The Best in the World at what? :serious:


At what he does (Probably bitching atm).


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

This place if Punk pulls out the win :maisie

I'm pessimistic regarding his chances tho, I'm still intrigued on how it'll turn out.


----------



## nraeyRlz (Aug 31, 2016)

You gotta understand that he's physically f'd up after all these years of wrestling. No way he's winning this.


----------



## Cooper09 (Aug 24, 2016)

Can't wait for this. Hope he comes out to Cult of Personality. 

Any word on when the final episode of Evolution of Punk is out?


----------



## What A Maneuver (Jun 16, 2013)

I'm just...really not looking forward to him getting his ass handed to him. I probably won't be able to sit still watching this.


----------



## samizayn (Apr 25, 2011)

So it's an inexperienced slow old dude who in his own words finds wrestling (grappling) "the hardest part" of training, versus a much younger guy with 7 years of grappling experience and a significant reach advantage, who is likely also quicker. I'm not rooting for Punk, per se, but if he finds a way to win it would be the most insane thing anyone's probably done for a while.


----------



## obby (May 19, 2009)

He's going to get murdered, and I will be watching like a vulture :mj2


----------



## BornBad (Jan 27, 2004)




----------



## TheMenace (May 26, 2013)

BornBad said:


>


At 1:31 is that him recently? Despite his rigorous workout regime, he just doesn't look athletic. I'm rooting for him but all signs point to him not really having a chance.

Here's some more footage of him working out:


----------



## just1988 (Jun 15, 2009)

*One thing to think about is the pressure of the crowd. It's going to be a real eye opener for Gall when that arena is packed for his fight (compared to his last fight where it was buried so far down the card, most people were still at the casino.)

Plus although Gall has the experience edge, it's not that great. He's had a handful of fights and obviously has been training for years but at 24 it's not the seasoned veteran who would more easily, eat somebody like CM Punk alive.

All that being said, I'm still choosing Gall but you have to make it a bit more exciting for yourself right?!*


----------



## Real Deal (Dec 8, 2010)

If John Cena couldn't get the job done at Money In The Bank 2011, how the hell is Mickey Gall going to beat Punk this weekend? Does he even have a finisher?

:CENA


----------



## TheFackingCrow (Jul 9, 2016)

Seems like Punk aint a skinny fatass anymore. :rollins


----------



## Dell (Feb 24, 2014)

TheMenace said:


> Fight preview:


That was cool. I'm hyped for this fight now. Would be cool to see Punk win as the overwhelming underdog.


----------



## Godway (May 21, 2013)

TheMenace said:


> At 1:31 is that him recently? Despite his rigorous workout regime, he just doesn't look athletic. I'm rooting for him but all signs point to him not really having a chance.
> 
> Here's some more footage of him working out:


I think that's why I have a hard time taking anything Punk does seriously. Like the guy clearly isn't a real athlete. Great pro wrestler and everything, but he has no real athletic background, and doesn't look natural when he's trying to grapple or strike, he looks like a guy who is just way out of his depth, like some random weekend warrior you can find at any gym in America.


----------



## TCE (Jun 29, 2002)

Final episode of the Evolution of Punk, I'm hyped after watching it and I've never even seen Punk in WWE, hope he does well here. He seems to generally care about MMA and wants to have a good career out of it. Much more than what can be said about James Toney, who was just in for a paycheck and got out.


----------



## NotGuilty (Apr 6, 2015)

I hope he gets knocked out after he tries to get a pinfall :kobelol


----------



## Real Deal (Dec 8, 2010)

NotGuilty said:


> I hope he gets knocked out after he tries to get a pinfall :kobelol


I won't be rooting for Punk, because I feel like I can't after his WWE departure, but if he goes for a GTS during the fight, I swear I'll become a fan for the rest of my life.

He'll probably have about 30 seconds to attempt one, but...


----------



## TheMenace (May 26, 2013)

Seeing him struggle to do those push ups with the chains makes me scared for his safety...


----------



## Tony (Jan 17, 2011)

Watching the Evolution of Punk special makes me want to pull for CM Punk even more. I can respect how hard he's been training and how much he really wants to try MMA out. Plus he actually looks motivated unlike his last few months with the WWE which is nice to see. I can't knock him for that. Although him winning is unlikely, I'm still rooting for him.

Just don't lose in the 1st round :mj2


----------



## NotGuilty (Apr 6, 2015)

Real Deal said:


> I won't be rooting for Punk, because I feel like I can't after his WWE departure, but if he goes for a GTS during the fight, I swear I'll become a fan for the rest of my life.
> 
> He'll probably have about 30 seconds to attempt one, but...


I don't like him but if he tries to scale the Octagon and pull a high fly ill be impressed.


----------



## Natecore (Sep 16, 2013)

Chills. Chills hit when the first chords of Cult of Personality hit at the end of the most recent Evolution of Punk. I've hated not having Punk on my tv weekly. Hated it. The WWE ran off a man that gave them a watchable segment every night. They didn't think he was a big enough star. The E gave Punk a ton but they didn't give him all that he earned; all that he wanted.

This is Punk's chance to become a bigger star than the WWE ever would allow. I hope that on Saturday night he doesn't see Gall. I hope on Saturday night at UFC 203 the only face Punk sees is of that big nosed motherfucker that ran him out of the WWE. Win or lose its just awesome to have Punk back around. He's been missed.


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)




----------



## Blade Runner (Jan 24, 2012)

Hey the dude is living out a dream, he put in the work and I respect him for it. More power to him

That being said, I don't expect him to go very far or have a snowball's chance in hell of ever cracking the top 10 rankings because the Welterweight division is Murderers' Row. It takes balls to even ponder the idea of competing with these guys


----------



## Mr. Socko (Sep 2, 2006)

CM PUNK IS GOD :mark: :YES


----------



## TheMenace (May 26, 2013)

Considering how much work & hours in the gym Punk has put in these past 2 years, it perplexes me that his physique is still as bad as it is. Kinda makes me wonder whether or not he's been getting enough protein in his system considering that he's a vegan.


----------



## Lm2 (Feb 18, 2008)

Hoping for Punk to win, but Gall is no joke


----------



## What A Maneuver (Jun 16, 2013)

Mickey Gall speaking all respectful to Punk's face and then talks trash about him to his mom and dad. What a badass :lol


----------



## McGee (Jul 5, 2016)

Gonna go watch this at a pub wearing my Best In The World Hoddie.


----------



## samizayn (Apr 25, 2011)

Tony said:


> Just don't lose in the 1st round :mj2


No shame in that. Better to lose in the first then get a decision loss via long distance running


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

TheMenace said:


> Considering how much work & hours in the gym Punk has put in these past 2 years, it perplexes me that his physique is still as bad as it is. Kinda makes me wonder whether or not he's been getting enough protein in his system considering that he's a vegan.


He's not vegan and hasn't been since Mania 28. It's genetics, that's the best he can do without taking supplements of some kind.


----------



## KC Armstrong (Jun 19, 2013)

Just watched Punk's sitdown interview with Ariel Helwani. Fuck, I hope he's not being serious about the weight cutting issues. He certainly didn't seem to be joking. He would look like an even bigger asshole if he fails to make weight for his first fight.


----------



## wwe9391 (Aug 31, 2016)

I respect him for taking the time and effort to train for this. I still want him to get his ass kicked. And let's be honest he's not gonna have 8 fights in UFC. He's not. He will be lucky to get 3 fights IMO. 
He will be back in wwe. The all come back and he will be back.


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

KC Armstrong said:


> Just watched Punk's sitdown interview with Ariel Helwani. Fuck, I hope he's not being serious about the weight cutting issues. He certainly didn't seem to be joking. He would look like an even bigger asshole if he fails to make weight for his first fight.


Was a new interview released? Or is the one your talking about an old one?


----------



## TCE (Jun 29, 2002)

THANOS said:


> Was a new interview released? Or is the one your talking about an old one?


There's been loads of new media with him. All week he's done sit down interviews, Facebook fan Q&A's, Pre-fight media scrums, he's also been featured quite a lot on the Embedded series as well as a couple of open work outs.

Heads up, UFC 203 pre fight press conference is on tonight, he'll be there at the conference, so check it out.


----------



## MOX (Dec 6, 2011)

THANOS said:


> Was a new interview released? Or is the one your talking about an old one?


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

AryaAnark said:


>


That was fantastic! Thanks for posting it. After watching that, the doc series, and some of his recent prep tape, I actually think he's going to pull off a victory.


----------



## SilvasBrokenLeg (May 31, 2016)

Punk looked rough at the press conference today. Definitely doesn't look like his weight cut has been going smoothly.


----------



## HiddenFlaw (Jan 29, 2014)

is punk going to come out to cult of personality ?


----------



## TCE (Jun 29, 2002)




----------



## Eliko (Oct 2, 2014)

*Are you going to watch CM Punk fight in UFC 203 this weekend?*

It seems since Punk announced he will be fighting in the UFC in late 2014 the buzz kind of disappeared almost 2 years later.

Personally i am very curious about his fight even more than Brock's fight in july.
I feel like he is really represting Pro Wrestling, it's a great journey for him and his fans and i hope he does well.

Punk is responsible for my best periods as a wrestling fan and i would like to give him back by buying the PPV.
It would be awesome if Punk is responsible for a great buyrate and stick it to WWE management that for a time didn't thought he was a draw.

UFC could have promoted Punk better, his documentary series went head to head with Raw on mondays was bad move.

Also, i dont know how many wrestlin fans will order the ppv since let's face it we got spoiled with the WWE network only paying 9.99 $ per month.
On the other hand i think there is a lot of Punk fans that loves him and want to support him in his biggest challenge in his life.

So, would you buy the PPV?


----------



## Cole Phelps (Jun 12, 2011)

*Re: Are you going to watch CM Punk fight in UFC 203 this weekend?*



Eliko said:


> So, would you buy the PPV?


i'm going to the pub to watch it there, i haven't got my drink on in a while so i plan on knocking a few back watching the ppv then going to a gamble after  

it should be a fun sunday,  it would be better if the fight was at night in my timezone but what are you going to do ? 

sunday drinking sessions are not breath me XD


----------



## Vic Capri (Jun 7, 2006)

I'm a Punk fan, but he's not making it past the first round. 

- Vic


----------



## SilvasBrokenLeg (May 31, 2016)

Gall's jiu jitsu just looks so much better/smoother. It's expected, since he's a Gracie brown belt, and looked good in an actual fight in his UFC debut.

I'm really feeling confident about my Gall within 3 minutes by rear naked choke prediction.


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

Punk did look rough at the presser IMO, but on the weights:










Looks ok, esp considering it's his first real experience at having to cut weight etc.


----------



## SilvasBrokenLeg (May 31, 2016)

Punk mingling with Heavyweight champ Miocic:






Miocic always surprises me with how huge he is when I see him next to other dudes. He looks enormous next to Punk, but he looks big even next to Overeem (he actually looks bigger than him.)


----------



## Godway (May 21, 2013)

:lmao Punk's open workout. Oh man he's gonna die.


----------



## TheFackingCrow (Jul 9, 2016)

Punk has been training BJJ for long time and has two years training in a top camp with top athletes.

There's no way he can be as bad as he looks on that open workout, he's just fooling everybody.


----------



## Oakue (Jul 16, 2012)

TheFackingCrow said:


> Punk has been training BJJ for long time and has two years training in a top camp with top athletes.
> 
> There's no way he can be as bad as he looks on that open workout, he's just fooling everybody.


I don't know what the insinuation is here, but if it's that CM Punk is intentionally looking poor in his workouts to lull Gall and everyone into a false sense of security than I think you're going to be disappointed.


----------



## TheFackingCrow (Jul 9, 2016)

Oakue said:


> I don't know what the insinuation is here, but if it's that CM Punk is intentionally looking poor in his workouts to lull Gall and everyone into a false sense of security than I think you're going to be disappointed.


I am just talking out of my ass, but it makes sense, Roufus throw some old footages of Punk sparring to make people believe his striking is worse thant it actually is.

I wont be surprised if Punk has been sandbagging all this time.


----------



## Godway (May 21, 2013)

Or he's just moving and fighting like an inexperienced near 40 year old man would be.....


----------



## What A Maneuver (Jun 16, 2013)

Punk is in great shape now. Can't get over how toned he is. No more "skinny fat ass" :mark:


----------



## Blade Runner (Jan 24, 2012)

The Batman said:


> Punk did look rough at the presser IMO, but on the weights:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wow, he looks far healthier here than he did at the UFC 203 presser.


----------



## Deadman's Hand (Mar 16, 2013)

*I expect him to get fucked up tomorrow, but hey, I gotta give Punk credit. He's doing something that a lot of people don't have the balls to do. He's 37 years old, has a ton of injuries, so him trying UFC at his age is pretty commendable.

And yeah, Punk looks to be in the best shape of his life right now. Kudos :clap*


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

I wish Punk all the best and I hope he can pull off the win, although I'm obviously pessimistic.


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

He refused to shake the other guys hand. :mj4


----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/774376206418505728:mark:


----------



## Believe That (Aug 19, 2014)

I'm sorry I can't take him serious 

The whole entrance not shaking his hand and cheering at the end just came off as corny to me 

But I wish him the best


----------



## TheMenace (May 26, 2013)

Godway said:


> :lmao Punk's open workout. Oh man he's gonna die.


It looked like Punk was half assing it. However, even so, he is completely outmatched. Gonna be a short fight.


----------



## KC Armstrong (Jun 19, 2013)

Believe That said:


> I'm sorry I can't take him serious
> 
> The whole entrance not shaking his hand and cheering at the end just came off as corny to me
> 
> But I wish him the best



At least he finally showed some fire. I'll take that over his boring interviews and press conferences any day of the week.


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

NastyYaffa said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/774376206418505728:mark:


Dana loves it :lol! Can't wait to see if Punker draws for UFC!


----------



## WWE Fan5363 (Feb 26, 2009)

Punk is in his head right now, thats fucking awesome he still got that electric


----------



## KC Armstrong (Jun 19, 2013)

WWE Fan5363 said:


> Punk is in his head right now, thats fucking awesome he still got that electric



I thought you could definitely tell that Punk is more used to and comfortable with that kind of stage, but it's not gonna help him at the end of the day. The difference in skill and athleticism will be too much to overcome.


----------



## What A Maneuver (Jun 16, 2013)

Not gonna lie, I miss seeing that little asshole making an entrance :mj2


----------



## Godway (May 21, 2013)

TheMenace said:


> It looked like Punk was half assing it. However, even so, he is completely outmatched. Gonna be a short fight.


Lord knows you're not going to kill yourself in one of those public workouts, but part of why you do them is to show the audience your skillset and how effortless you make martial arts or striking look. He looked like some weekend warrior guy trying to do BJJ in a random gym while his guy sold his ass off for him.


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

Did y'all see how Dana was looking at Punk? I'm telling your RIGHT NOW, HE'S GONNA SCREW THAT MAN MICKEY GALL. Him and Punk are in cahoots. He'll distract Herb Dean while Duke Roufus runs in and low blows Mickey. Then Punk will cover Mickey for the 1,2,3 and the three of them will celebrate in the octagon together in NWO t-shirts :sodone


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

It's almost as if Dana White is laughing at the fact that this former professional wrestler is going to get his ass kicked and he's happy to promote it.


----------



## Blade Runner (Jan 24, 2012)

Did Mickey say something to piss Punk off? They seemed to be cordial during the build to this fight. The whole "not shaking your hand" thing is a little odd because publicly there wasn't much if any trash talking


----------



## WWE Fan5363 (Feb 26, 2009)

DAMN SKIPPY said:


> Did Mickey say something to piss Punk off? They seemed to be cordial during the build to this fight. The whole "not shaking your hand" thing is a little odd because publicly there wasn't much if any trash talking


mickey is telling that he will smash punk in 1st round and make him return to wwe for last 4 months, I think this is the reason of Punk's anger


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

He just did a heel turn boys.


----------



## Godway (May 21, 2013)

Erik. said:


> It's almost as if Dana White is laughing at the fact that this former professional wrestler is going to get his ass kicked and he's happy to promote it.


I think he's more or less happy that he has Punk for this event, because it was going to draw horrible otherwise. Punk's probably getting him an extra 100-200K in buys.


----------



## Blade Runner (Jan 24, 2012)

WWE Fan5363 said:


> mickey is telling that he will smash punk in 1st round and make him return to wwe for last 4 months, I think this is the reason of Punk's anger


Yeah but that's tame. This isn't like if Khabib Nurmagomedov was standing infront of Nate Diaz after their pull-apart at the Club.


----------



## Stinger Fan (Jun 21, 2006)

Erik. said:


> It's almost as if Dana White is laughing at the fact that this former professional wrestler is going to get his ass kicked and he's happy to promote it.


Him and Punk are actually good friends, and it was him that wanted Punk to get into MMA. This isn't a James Toney situation , he definitely wants Punk to have a good performance


----------



## KC Armstrong (Jun 19, 2013)

Gall has been a bit of an asshole for the past couple of months, talking some shit. I think on the Evolution of Punk thing they also showed Gall & his team fucking around in the gym mocking pro wrestling moves (putting a guy in the sharpshooter, etc). So I'm not surprised that Punk is giving it back to him and no longer playing nice, humble Mr. Brooks.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Stinger Fan said:


> Him and Punk are actually good friends, and it was him that wanted Punk to get into MMA. This isn't a James Toney situation , he definitely wants Punk to have a good performance


Thanks. I wasn't aware of their previous relationship. Though it would explain why it was so easy for CM Punk to just get up and sign for UFC and get given a match without prior experience.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

Gall seemed genuinely pissed, Punk made him look like a fool in front of the world.

The last thing Punk needs is to give Gall more reason to finish him quickly and repay the favor.


----------



## BigVern (May 23, 2016)

*What the fuck is the point in having them strip down for a fake public weigh-in when they've been weighed already and Joe Rogan is just reading their weights off of a piece of paper?*


----------



## TheMenace (May 26, 2013)

Punk's coach is Duke Roufus. His Wikipedia entry has some stuff that is worth pondering. :hmm:
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Duke_Roufus


----------



## Blade Runner (Jan 24, 2012)

BigVern said:


> *What the fuck is the point in having them strip down for a fake public weigh-in when they've been weighed already and Joe Rogan is just reading their weights off of a piece of paper?*


Formalities. It's tradition to get the viewers pumped before the fight. I also think it marks the official deadline of making weight even if they're scaled beforehand


----------



## Lethal Evans (Dec 18, 2013)

It's in UFCs interest for Punk to win. He'll draw a lot more than he does now if he wins and proves the doubters wrong.


----------



## Unorthodox (Jan 8, 2013)

Punk to win Via escaping the cage with both feet touching the floor.


----------



## TheMenace (May 26, 2013)

BigVern said:


> *What the fuck is the point in having them strip down for a fake public weigh-in when they've been weighed already and Joe Rogan is just reading their weights off of a piece of paper?*


The same reason why pro wrestling matches happen even though the outcomes are predetermined? :draper2


----------



## Captain Edd (Dec 14, 2011)

Will be the first time I'm watching UFC live, not a big fan of Punk but he really does make me want to watch stuff. Hope he doesn't get completely destroyed, that would suck :lol


----------



## BigVern (May 23, 2016)

DAMN SKIPPY said:


> Formalities. It's tradition to get the viewers pumped before the fight. I also think it marks the official deadline of making weight even if they're scaled beforehand


I get that it's part of the hype, but why not just do the official weigh-in publicly _*during the official public weigh-in?*_ Cut out the middle man?

At least have a digital display so Rogan can see the weight and give the illusion that there's a reason at all for the fighters to hop on the scale.


----------



## What A Maneuver (Jun 16, 2013)

DAMN SKIPPY said:


> Yeah but that's tame. This isn't like if Khabib Nurmagomedov was standing infront of Nate Diaz after their pull-apart at the Club.


I think it comes down to respect. Mickey was all friendly and polite to Punk's face, and then talked shit about him behind his back and mocked him for wrestling. Mickey looks two-faced and Punk probably didn't feel like playing into his polite shtick again.


----------



## Blade Runner (Jan 24, 2012)

BigVern said:


> I get that it's part of the hype, but why not just do the official weigh-in publicly _*during the official public weigh-in?*_ Cut out the middle man?
> 
> At least have a digital display so Rogan can see the weight and give the illusion that there's a reason at all for the fighters to hop on the scale.


I read somewhere a while back that it was a dehydration thing to give fighters time to hydrate before the fight and CSAC have medical procedures during the first weigh ins which would look odd on TV. The formal weigh ins are traditional and part of the show


----------



## Godway (May 21, 2013)

Straw Hat said:


> Gall seemed genuinely pissed, Punk made him look like a fool in front of the world.
> 
> The last thing Punk needs is to give Gall more reason to finish him quickly and repay the favor.


When presented a physical disadvantage, you need to establish a mental one, which is what I assume he's doing. Or trying to do. Now Gall is going to fight hot headed and angry to try and finish him immediately.


----------



## Lethal Evans (Dec 18, 2013)

Funny reading all the people who think they're "in-the-know" with BJJ & MMA lol. Probably never done it in your life.

I honestly think Punk might surprise people tomorrow, people treating Gall like he's a veteran, he's had 4 fights (2 amateur, 2 pro).
Mickey Galls only 2 pro fights were against Mike Jackson, a 31 year old can who had only 1 amateur fight to his name and debuted against Gall at UFC FN and Ron Templeton, a 2-2 amateur record. Again, no pro record.

Punk has been training for lets say 21 months (factor out some for his injuries & recovery from surgery) and in the most unpredictable sport out there, calling this a complete wash with Gall going to win so quickly is ridiculous. It could happen, Punk could KO him in 13 seconds like McGregor dropped Aldo (someone who'd not lost for 10 years).

Is Punk as good as McGregor? Most definitely not.
Is Gall as good as Aldo? Most definitely not.

Duke Rufous is a great coach. I think this fight is gonna be a lot different than people expect. 

Also bugging me, people saying "man i just watched the 1st episode of evolution of punk, hes so shit" Yes, well done! You watched the episode from his first days in the training camp. Idiots.

I'm not a Punk mark by any means, but the dude has heart and passion to give it his all and I think the arrogance of Gall is going to be his comeuppance. Punk looked sharp, focused and fiery at the weigh in. Gall looked cocky, complacent and like Punk was in his head by not hand shaking.

It's going to be an interesting watch.


----------



## MrWalsh (Feb 21, 2010)

CM Punk will get killed in the octagon reason enough for me to watch


----------



## KC Armstrong (Jun 19, 2013)

> Punk could KO him in 13 seconds like McGregor dropped Aldo (someone who'd not lost for 10 years).


DO YOU BELIEVE IN MIRACLES? NOOOOO!


----------



## Cole Phelps (Jun 12, 2011)

I'm starting to turn on punk a little bit, it only started these last 24 hours :lmao i could do another 180 by tomorrow though, who knows, i just think mikey seems like a good kid and his serious about this mma thing, so i support him, not hating on punk but his not going to be around long and this kids trying to make a career for himself,

it makes the fight more interesting now gall is also a face XD

for both mens sake i hope this aint a brock lesnar sparing session like at ufc 200, letz be serious that was a joke and an insult, i had to laugh at hunt bitching about the roids:lmao it wasn't even a fight bro it was sparring, roids played little part in that, 

if big foot silva was using leading up to the fight they had a few christmas's back when they damn near killed each i would be alot more pissed off, because that fight was a fight, calling it a ufc match is an insult to what they did.. the fucking blood... the baby blows in the last 2 minutes because both men were spent, it was insane, best fight i've seen in ufc in forever.. it become less about technique and more about fighting, and i loved it


----------



## Lethal Evans (Dec 18, 2013)

KC Armstrong said:


> DO YOU BELIEVE IN MIRACLES? NOOOOO!


So you're saying it's impossible that it could happen? A good timed hook couldn't do it? A misjudgement from a raring to go youngster making his first main card debut?

Please answer honestly so I can decide whether you're worth blocking for stupidity or not.


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

I'm going to go on record and say I believe Punk's going to win. I don't think it will come via KO or Tap, but by decision.


----------



## TheMenace (May 26, 2013)

MrEvans said:


> So you're saying it's impossible that it could happen? A good timed hook couldn't do it? A misjudgement from a raring to go youngster making his first main card debut?
> 
> Please answer honestly so I can decide whether you're worth blocking for stupidity or not.












Any good photoshoppers out there? Punk's face shopped into there would be priceless. :grin2:

Of course there's always a chance. I hope Punk wins, but don't think he will. Punk has less than 2 years of training under his belt while Gall has something like 10.


----------



## Lethal Evans (Dec 18, 2013)

THANOS said:


> I'm going to go on record and say I believe Punk's going to win. I don't think it will come via KO or Tap, but by decision.


It's so hard to predict, I've put money on Punk to win outright, was good odds at the time. It's a shame I'm going to miss the fight by being in work but I really think it's going to go down a lot differently than people expect.



TheMenace said:


> Any good photoshoppers out there? Punk's face shopped into there would be priceless. :grin2:
> 
> Of course there's always a chance. I hope Punk wins, but don't think he will. Punk has less than 2 years of training under his belt while Gall has something like 10.


According to @KC_Armstrong there's no chance. 

Gall definitely has the MMA background but I can tell you fighting is much different to training, no matter how much sparring you do and that is from experience. Obviously it doesn't make the training redundant but Punk has been performing live in pro wrestling, he's used to being out there in front of tens of thousands of people doing something with high intensity and having to think on the spot whilst being injured; again very different to getting punched in the face and having to think but he's not lacking going into this.

I think it'll be a lot closer than people expect, I'm leaning towards Punk as an outsider with it but, who knows?


----------



## Cole Phelps (Jun 12, 2011)

MrEvans said:


> It's so hard to predict, I've put money on Punk to win outright, was good odds at the time. It's a shame I'm going to miss the fight by being in work but I really think it's going to go down a lot differently than people expect.


dude i love gambling  tell me more, what was he paying ? how much did you put down ? i'd put 5 on him but i don't want to use a credit card and i think thats the only way to bet on ufc in australia (could be wrong though)


----------



## Lethal Evans (Dec 18, 2013)

Cole Phelps said:


> dude i love gambling  tell me more, what was he paying ? how much did you put down ? i'd put 5 on him but i don't want to use a credit card and i think thats the only way to bet on ufc in australia (could be wrong though)


I put £5 down at 4/1 on Sky Bets for Punk to win the fight outright. 

There's an 8/1 bet for Gall to win within a minute lol.


----------



## Cole Phelps (Jun 12, 2011)

MrEvans said:


> I put £5 down at 4/1 on Sky Bets for Punk to win the fight outright.
> 
> There's an 8/1 bet for Gall to win within a minute lol.


awesome bro, i just found out i can bet on this fight in australia  the odds are the same  i'll be putting $5 down , if i lose, i can live with that, 

imagine if i won, fucking hell, that would be amazing, i'd almost feel bad about spending it :lmao it would be the most unlikely gambling win i've ever had, and i like to gamble (within my limits obviously) 


i mean like you said, it's possible he could win... possible.. not certain, not guaranteed but possible


----------



## KC Armstrong (Jun 19, 2013)

MrEvans said:


> So you're saying it's impossible that it could happen? A good timed hook couldn't do it? A misjudgement from a raring to go youngster making his first main card debut?
> 
> Please answer honestly so I can decide whether you're worth blocking for stupidity or not.



Is there a one in a billion chance that Punk could get lucky? Sure, there always is, but it's about as close to impossible as it gets. 99.999999% chance Punk gets choked the fuck out. If you want to believe Punk's gonna win, go right ahead. Nobody's stopping you.





> Obviously it doesn't make the training redundant but Punk has been performing live in pro wrestling, he's used to being out there in front of tens of thousands of people doing something with high intensity and having to think on the spot whilst being injured; again very different to getting punched in the face and having to think but he's not lacking going into this.


You're calling me stupid but you actually think his pro wrestling experience in front of big crowds will help him win? Holy fuck. Hey, Roman Reigns just wrestled in front of 100.000 people in Texas, why not throw him in there with Stipe or Overeem?

:duck


----------



## Legion (May 6, 2016)

Can't wait for Saturday night so I can see Punk shock the world and prove all the naysayers wrong, oh the saltiness that will ensue :banderas


----------



## Stinger Fan (Jun 21, 2006)

Erik. said:


> Thanks. I wasn't aware of their previous relationship. Though it would explain why it was so easy for CM Punk to just get up and sign for UFC and get given a match without prior experience.


Oh yeah, under normal circumstances no way Punk would be in the UFC lol


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

It'd be a nervious wreck watching this live, I don't think I can do it.

Please don't die, Punk! #Pray4Punk


----------



## KC Armstrong (Jun 19, 2013)

If Punk does shock me tomorrow (he won't), I'm calling Dana White to tell him I want to fight Punk next. I have zero experience and I'm a little ouf of shape, so I would be the perfect opponent.


----------



## KingCosmos (Aug 18, 2013)

KC Armstrong said:


> If Punk does shock me tomorrow (he won't), I'm calling Dana White to tell him I want to fight Punk next. I have zero experience and I'm a little ouf of shape, so I would be the perfect opponent.


You lack the training . Yes Punk shouldn't be fighting but let's not pretend he hasn't been busting his ass in the gym for years and made a good weight cut to 170


----------



## Trublez (Apr 10, 2013)

Is that workout video automatically set to slow motion or something? Dude looks super slow, sloppy, stiff and awkward. I hope AJ Lee has CM Punk's coffin ready.


----------



## Cipher (Mar 27, 2016)

"Punk's just pretending to look bad!"

People are going out of their way to convince themselves he's not gonna die, aren't they?


----------



## KC Armstrong (Jun 19, 2013)

Trublez said:


> Is that workout video automatically set to slow motion or something? *Dude looks super slow, sloppy, stiff and awkward.* I hope AJ Lee has CM Punk's coffin ready.



Maybe that's what Conor was talking about last year. Maybe the UFC is going to create an actual "stuck in the mud" division. 

:Rollins


----------



## PaulHeyamnGuy (Feb 2, 2015)

Well, shit. The fighting game is unpredictable and I believe that there's the slight possibility of CM Punk pulling an upset tomorrow, also Mickey Gall is a kind of a begginer in his career too, but his striking game is on point, while Punk's seems to be a little bit sloppy to say the least. And the guy has no fighting background whatsoever, so... power to him for going for this fight, I will be rooting for him but he probably won't come out on top. If Mickey does lose this fight, I hope that dumb fanboys and marks don't shit all over Gall's career and don't overhype Punk like he's the best mixed martial artist ever and shit.


----------



## KC Armstrong (Jun 19, 2013)

> If Mickey does lose this fight, I hope that dumb fanboys and marks don't shit all over Gall's career and don't overhype Punk like he's the best mixed martial artist ever and shit.



You absolutely should shit all over Mickey if he actually loses tomorrow. It would be beyond embarrassing. If he actually wants to be a UFC fighter and down the road a contender in the welterweight division, as he claims, you absolutely CANNOT lose to a 37-year old rookie. I'm sorry, if he loses he's done in the UFC.


----------



## Cole Phelps (Jun 12, 2011)

Cipher said:


> "Punk's just pretending to look bad!"
> 
> People are going out of their way to convince themselves he's not gonna die, aren't they?


I'm still in denial the fights happening :lenny2 

it's like the day before Christmas, i'm super exited and pumped but in this case i'm also paranoid it's going to be taken away at the last minute  

the worst part is i'm fucking sick, seriously... i got 24 hours to heal up enough to make it to the pub and get my drank on, i'm going to be super upset if i wake up feeling like shit, i'll probably just solider on, if anything the alcohol will probably make me feel better, it's worked before  plus it's mostly a soar throat, it's not like i look like shit.. but we'll see

but this is a fight i need to see infront of a crowd i need it, but i also need my voice back XD i plan on cheering / clapping and chanting ''cm punk cm punk, cm punk'' during his entrance, i wonder if i'll be the only punk fan in the house, it's hard to say, wrestling aint all the in australia, but i watch it so knows  

can't wait too see how the crowd reacts to my boy


----------



## TheMenace (May 26, 2013)

Cole Phelps said:


> soar throat


https://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=PLl4T6p7km9dba5JgQ-otWzT-ozeecDbW8

Like that but *soar* vs *sore*. unkout


----------



## PaulHeyamnGuy (Feb 2, 2015)

KC Armstrong said:


> You absolutely should shit all over Mickey if he actually loses tomorrow. It would be beyond embarrassing. If he actually wants to be a UFC fighter and down the road a contender in the welterweight division, as he claims, you absolutely CANNOT lose to a 37-year old rookie. I'm sorry, if he loses he's done in the UFC.


I won't be shitting on him, upsets happens, one mistake can make a big difference in the fight, but like I said, is very hard that Mickey Gall actually loses.


----------



## Godway (May 21, 2013)

While some of you are correct on Gall's credentials, he's still immensely more experienced than Punk. He teaches martial arts classes, he's been doing this since he was a teenager. He might have only fought cans so far, but he fucking annihilated that guy in his debut. Finishing anyone that quickly is difficult. And again, he is younger, faster, stronger, more athletic. If Punk were doing this 10 years, it might have been a different story. There's just no reason whatsoever to believe he can win this fight. At his age and level he should be fighting on amateur cards somewhere like Batista did. 

Obviously it's not impossible, anyone can get caught. But it's highly, highly unlikely.


----------



## Lm2 (Feb 18, 2008)

Gall probably will get the early sub, but lets hope Punk looks decent.


----------



## Cole Phelps (Jun 12, 2011)

TheMenace said:


> https://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=PLl4T6p7km9dba5JgQ-otWzT-ozeecDbW8
> 
> Like that but *soar* vs *sore*. unkout


Good Lookin' out hommie :quite

you're so helpful :dino

do wanna come over and help get me off ? that would be great, then i can have a nice :sleep after, satisfied and complete,


----------



## TheMenace (May 26, 2013)

Cole Phelps said:


> Good Lookin' out hommie :quite
> 
> you're so helpful :dino
> 
> do wanna come over and help get me off ? that would be great, then i can have a nice :sleep after, satisfied and complete,


Can't help you with that bud.


----------



## chronoxiong (Apr 1, 2005)

I'm rooting for Punk to win although I won't be surprised if he loses. If he loses, I hope he doesn't go down easy.


----------



## A PG Attitude (Nov 5, 2012)

Swapped my shift at work to work today instead of tomorrow so I can head to Manchester to watch at my mates who's a huge UFC mark to the point he's now employed by them ha! So fucking pumped... left the house this morning listening to cult of personality.


----------



## J-B (Oct 26, 2015)

I wish nothing but good luck to Punk tonight, the guy works his fucking ass off and has given nothing but respect to MMA since day 1. The MMA purists will be up on their high horse thinking the fake wrestler doesn't belong but fuck 'em. I really hope he shocks the world, if he loses then at least he gave it a damn good shot.


----------



## Pummy (Feb 26, 2015)

People actually believe Punk has a chance to win lol hope he got humiliation and embarrassed and knocked within 2 minutes 

Sent from my ZTE Blade L3 using Tapatalk


----------



## The Dazzler (Mar 26, 2007)

It's going to be nerve-racking watching this live. I can't believe CM Punk is finally fighting! :mark:


----------



## Not Lying (Sep 9, 2013)

The best in the fucking world returns tonight. MAD RESPECT. LEGEND.


----------



## Dell (Feb 24, 2014)

TheyDon'tWantNone! said:


> I wish nothing but good luck to Punk tonight, the guy works his fucking ass off and has given nothing but respect to MMA since day 1. The MMA purists will be up on their high horse thinking the fake wrestler doesn't belong but fuck 'em. I really hope he shocks the world, if he loses then at least he gave it a damn good shot.


Agreed.

lol at the bums in here hating on him for no reason at all.


----------



## Cole Phelps (Jun 12, 2011)

i bet $5 that punk wins outright, 

then i put another $5 on the fight ending in the second round,

i don't know if anyone's interested but these are the betting odds in australia right now on tab 



> Head to head Cm punk $4.50 vs Gall 1.20


not even worth entertaining the idea of betting on gale :lmao as far as i know they can't go much lower than that legally (his a heavy favourite)...., and if you took this bet up, for every dollar you put in, you get 20 cents back :lmao winner winner chicken dinner

if you bet $10 you'd win $12.... to give you an idea  

if you bet $100 you get $120, XD 



> CM Punk by Knockout/DQ 6.50
> CM Punk on Points 11.00
> CM Punk by Submission 10.00
> Draw 67.00


cm punks method of victory odds, are pretty nice if you ask me, some money to be made if you know punks going to win and how.... 



> GALL Mickey by Knockout/DQ 3.50
> GALL Mickey on Points 9.00
> GALL Mickey by Submission 2.10


not as tasty but points is pretty nice, $9 if he wins two rounds ? i can see that happening !!! (i should of bet on that instead of punk winning in hindsight.. oh well :lmao 

i can always bet on that tomorrow we'll see.... i'll do the math ect, see if it's worth it, the more bets you make the more money you have to win back



> Round 1 1.67
> Round 2 3.25
> Round 3 9.00


what round the fight ends, i think they got it right, if he fights ending it's ending in round 2, if they make it too the third round i think it'll go the distance, sure a round 1 knockout could happen but 2 seems like a safer bet too me


----------



## TheFackingCrow (Jul 9, 2016)

I hyped as fuck, i will spamm the whole site if he wins.

WAR PUNK! :mark: :mark:


----------



## it's squezzy bitch (Jun 27, 2016)

don't see the excitement in two amateur bums fighting each other tbh, i might as well jut roll down to my local town when it's kicking out time at the club and watch a few fights instead.


----------



## Blade Runner (Jan 24, 2012)

The reaction on this site after the outcome will be more entertaining than the fight itself. Win or lose, the keyboard warriors will be working overtime


----------



## Jonasolsson96 (Dec 31, 2014)

The Definition of Technician said:


> The best in the fucking world returns tonight. MAD RESPECT. LEGEND.



Wow that gave me goosebumps. I have been an mma fan for 6 years now but considering the fact I have followed punks career for double that time this is the most excited ive been for an mma fight ever by far. The only two other fights that made me feel remotely close to this was gustafsson vs jones since I'm swedish and dominick cruz vs dillashaw since cruz was the reason I got into mma in the first place. Holy shit this fight is finally happening. I'm so excited but so nervous. Damn I cant wait. Win or lose there will never be another punk. There will never be s personality like him in wrestling or mma ever.


----------



## OwenSES (Jul 19, 2010)

Never watch UFC but I'm watching it tonight. Punk=Ratings.


----------



## Lethal Evans (Dec 18, 2013)

Gonna be funny watching all the people who had their crystal balls out saying Punk is definitely gonna lose if he wins.

Gonna be funny tbh if Punk does lose but takes Gall all the way to decision and looks like a legit fighter, "Did he lose? Yeah he did, I TOLD U!!" Forgetting that they said that Punk would get KO'd or tapped in the first 30 seconds.

Either way, tonight the thread will be... GLORIOUS.

Hope Punk pulls it off and it's definitely possible but it's also very possible he gets smashed apart. Anything can happen in the cage. 



KC Armstrong said:


> Is there a one in a billion chance that Punk could get lucky? Sure, there always is, but it's about as close to impossible as it gets. 99.999999% chance Punk gets choked the fuck out. If you want to believe Punk's gonna win, go right ahead. Nobody's stopping you.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



What statistics are you using please? I have a feeling the odds you just made up might slightly be bullshit. Do you even watch MMA? Or do you just watch highlights on Twitter and read Wikipedia?


Bahaha. Twisting what I said completely, you are a silly one. Punk is less likely to cave into the pressure of performing on the big stage tonight in front of thousands as he's done it already. I mean, it's in the bit you quoted, let me help you so you can actually read it. 

"Obviously it doesn't make the training redundant but Punk has been performing live in pro wrestling, *he's used to being out there in front of tens of thousands of people* doing something with high intensity and having to think on the spot whilst being injured; *again very different to getting punched in the face and having to think* but he's not lacking going into this."

I didn't even say it would help Punk win and stated it was very different. Just spoke about how he's not exactly lacking in experience in performing in front of thousands of people...

Now please, actually read comments, don't twist them out of context or make up some shit and try to make me look silly. Also, come back with legit facts or if you're going to throw odds and numbers around make sure they're not biased, bullshit numbers because you're too ignorant to think outside of what you want to happen.


----------



## BornBad (Jan 27, 2004)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/774341942587035649
Yo Adrian !


----------



## What A Maneuver (Jun 16, 2013)

I just hope Punk looks good tonight. There's no shame in losing your first real fight, but if he gets knocked out in 20 seconds I may retreat under my bed covers and weep.

I still can't believe this fight is real. I'm gonna be a nervous wreck watching. Punk has been one of those guys that has been able to defy the odds throughout his entire life, so how nice would it be if this were another example.


----------



## J-B (Oct 26, 2015)

Off down the pub later and going back to my mates house to watch the show :mark:

CM Punk chants will be filling the house if he did win that's for sure


----------



## Lethal Evans (Dec 18, 2013)

Going to be in work, won't get out until 5/5:30AM :'( 

Will sneak off the bar for toilet breaks when Punk starts to fight tho.


----------



## SilvasBrokenLeg (May 31, 2016)

Wonder how many buys this PPV will get. I don't think it will break 450K.


----------



## SilvasBrokenLeg (May 31, 2016)

Did you guys see the stare down? Punk staring a hole through Gall, and Gall talking some trash.


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

Punk won the weigh-in, but he's not making it out of the 1st


----------



## WWE Fan5363 (Feb 26, 2009)

Probably I'm more nervous than Punk right now lol


----------



## Godway (May 21, 2013)

I'd love to know what Gall said to him at the weigh in, smh at UFC for not having that mic'd up. 

Meltz predicted this show did what, 350K in buys? Or 400k? Something like that I thought. That's basically all Punk, if he wasn't on this show it would have drawn terribly. And they basically built the show around his debut.


----------



## SilvasBrokenLeg (May 31, 2016)

Godway said:


> I'd love to know what Gall said to him at the weigh in, smh at UFC for not having that mic'd up.
> 
> Meltz predicted this show did what, 350K in buys? Or 400k? Something like that I thought. That's basically all Punk, if he wasn't on this show it would have drawn terribly. And they basically built the show around his debut.


Why would that be all Punk? UFC 198, which had Miocic and Werdum in the main event, was estimated at 325K-350K buys. Both of those guys are on the card. 

350K isn't really that impressive.


----------



## SilvasBrokenLeg (May 31, 2016)

More stuff from yesterday.






Some fun trash talking between Werdum/Browne.


----------



## witchblade000 (Apr 16, 2014)

I'm just waiting for the memes, this forum's reaction, and the jokes on Reddit after the fight if Punk loses.


----------



## Godway (May 21, 2013)

SilvasBrokenLeg said:


> Why would that be all Punk? UFC 198, which had Miocic and Werdum in the main event, was estimated at 325K-350K buys. Both of those guys are on the card.
> 
> 350K isn't really that impressive.


Because this card blows and the HW's aren't very entertaining fighters. Their fights can be entertaining, but there's never any heat between them. They all act like best buddies before fights, it makes for a boring show. 

This show has been built around Punk's debut a lot more than it has Stipe, Reem, or Werdum. Pretty much anything over 300K is going to be Punk drawing, so we'll see what he can actually do in that area. It's probably too late though, he needed to strike when the iron was hot to really make an impact on buys, it's two years later now.


----------



## SilvasBrokenLeg (May 31, 2016)

Godway said:


> Because this card blows and the HW's aren't very entertaining fighters. Their fights can be entertaining, but there's never any heat between them. They all act like best buddies before fights, it makes for a boring show.
> 
> This show has been built around Punk's debut a lot more than it has Stipe, Reem, or Werdum. Pretty much anything over 300K is going to be Punk drawing, so we'll see what he can actually do in that area. It's probably too late though, he needed to strike when the iron was hot to really make an impact on buys, it's two years later now.


But two of those heavyweights drew a virtually identical number at UFC 198 to the one Meltzer predicted. If it turns out to be around 350K, it wouldn't really be that impressive.

Obviously I don't expect Punk to be drawing at a McGregor or Rousey level. But I thought at the very least he could pull in around 500K for his first fight, maybe slightly higher, given his WWE following. This was before the actual build up started. After seeing the build up, I was fairly certain it wouldn't break 450K. But 350K would be very disappointing.


----------



## TheFackingCrow (Jul 9, 2016)

Godway said:


> Because this card blows and the HW's aren't very entertaining fighters. Their fights can be entertaining, but there's never any heat between them. They all act like best buddies before fights, it makes for a boring show.
> 
> This show has been built around Punk's debut a lot more than it has Stipe, Reem, or Werdum. Pretty much anything over 300K is going to be Punk drawing, so we'll see what he can actually do in that area. It's probably too late though, he needed to strike when the iron was hot to really make an impact on buys, it's two years later now.


Miocic vs Overeem is a very interesting fight i'm pretty sure a lot of people are looking forward to, as well Fabricio vs Browne.


----------



## KC Armstrong (Jun 19, 2013)

SilvasBrokenLeg said:


> But two of those heavyweights drew a virtually identical number at UFC 198 to the one Meltzer predicted. If it turns out to be around 350K, it wouldn't really be that impressive.
> 
> Obviously I don't expect Punk to be drawing at a McGregor or Rousey level. But I thought at the very least he could pull in around 500K for his first fight, maybe slightly higher, given his WWE following. This was before the actual build up started. After seeing the build up, I was fairly certain it wouldn't break 450K. But 350K would be very disappointing.



Well, let's wait and see. Meltzer did give that number, but he also said it's really difficult to predict this one.




> Miocic vs Overeem is a very interesting fight i'm pretty sure a lot of people are looking forward to


I certainly am. This card does not blow.


----------



## Rugrat (Jun 30, 2013)

Punk is 4/1 at Stan James and Gall is 1/3 at Marathon Bet. 

This means that if for instance you stuck £35 on Gall and £10 on Punk, there is literally no way you can lose money.


----------



## Ratedr4life (Dec 18, 2008)

Win or lose, gotta respect Punk for taking the risk and pursing something he always wanted to do. Sure he may have done better 10 years ago, but he looked to be in the best shape I'd ever seen him in during the weigh-ins. Should be interesting nonetheless. 

Punk wins UFC wins, Gall wins UFC also wins as they've now created a star in his 3rd professional fight.


----------



## Sincere (May 7, 2015)

I'm mostly watching this UFC for JoJo. Will be interesting to see how CM Punk performs, too.


----------



## Vox Machina (May 22, 2014)

I respect Punk so much. This is something he wanted to do as a personal journey for himself. He's in the best shape of his life, looking healthy and happy. I'd love to see him win this fight, but he probably won't... I know next to nothing about MMA though. Win or lose, he accomplished something he set out to do, which is something everybody can or should appreciate.


----------



## Godway (May 21, 2013)

SilvasBrokenLeg said:


> But two of those heavyweights drew a virtually identical number at UFC 198 to the one Meltzer predicted. If it turns out to be around 350K, it wouldn't really be that impressive.
> 
> Obviously I don't expect Punk to be drawing at a McGregor or Rousey level. But I thought at the very least he could pull in around 500K for his first fight, maybe slightly higher, given his WWE following. This was before the actual build up started. After seeing the build up, I was fairly certain it wouldn't break 450K. But 350K would be very disappointing.


This PPV has drawn next to no hype outside of Punk's debut, and you're right, the build-up to that was even kind of weak all things considered. I'd say they dropped the ball on this, but it was a difficult situation to begin with, since Punk isn't cutting promos like he did in WWE as I'm pretty sure he was legitimately scared in the build-up to everything, and there's that whole situation where no one actually knew if he'd ever fight or not so they probably didn't want to go all-out when the guy has already been injured over and over again for two years, in case he pulled out yet again. 

Who knows, it might still surprise some people. Timing sucks compared to what it could have been. I'm sure he's going to draw a solid chunk of wrestling fans in. If Matt Hardy can get 300k smarks to find TNA on TV, I feel like CM Punk should be able to get a couple hundred thousand to order a PPV.


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

I just got to respect Punk for being so committed in seeing this whole 2 year journey through tbh and doing something this challenging when he could have easily settled into the easy life after leaving WWE.

He's happy and healthy so fair play to him for getting into this position in life.

Really do wish him luck and win or lose, I hope he comes out of it ok and does well at least.


----------



## Deadman's Hand (Mar 16, 2013)

*Apparently, someone's been doing this on Punk's twitter:*










*Pls don't die, Punk. :mj2*


----------



## Godway (May 21, 2013)

Deadman's Hand said:


> *Apparently, someone's been doing this on Punk's twitter:*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:lmao internet trolls are golden sometimes.


----------



## Jakall (Jun 9, 2006)

I just hope it doesn't go to decision. I'd like to either see Punk win via submission or Gall win via KO.


----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)

Unless Gall makes a very stupid, cocky rookie mistake, I think he's got this one in the bag. 

Not really concerned whether or not Punk wins, but rather how well he does.


----------



## Godway (May 21, 2013)

> Speaking on the incident, Gall stated, “I’ll always be cordial. I’ll always shake my opponents hand and be cool, and I don’t care if they don’t. He’s awkward. He’s like a dork. I see him around. He does weird things, y’know. It’s all good. We’re gonna fight. I’m just excited to fight.”


That doesn't sound like the super-confident guy in the build up, Punk got in his head at the weigh ins!


----------



## 260825 (Sep 7, 2013)

*I feel like they 'overhyped'/hyped it when it was first announced Punk will be in the UFC & ever since it's drawn closer to UFC 203, they've settled down & managed it enough to perhaps save face is Punk doesn't do so well.

But I hope he does!*


----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/774497663966441472
Please come out to that song.


----------



## KC Armstrong (Jun 19, 2013)

> Please come out that song.


Since UFC posted that on their official account he's definitely walking out to 'Cult of Personality'.


----------



## southrnbygrace (Jun 14, 2014)

I've never watched UFC and I don't have the money to pay for the privilege tonight, but I am sending out best wishes and good thoughts to Punk. His dedication and perseverance to see this through have been inspiring. So win, lose or draw I hope he has the time of his life and that it's everything he hoped it would be.


----------



## TheMenace (May 26, 2013)

He should have come out to This Fire Burns. The lyrics are so suitable for this occasion.














Give 'em hell Punk!!!


----------



## ManiacMichaelMyers (Oct 23, 2009)

Not buying but will be following the results. 
If Gall doesn't completely embarrass Punk he'll do exactly the opposite. 
The pressure is 100% on Mickey Gall to put Punk away with ease. 
He's the professional. Punk is the amatuer. 

Punk bringing pro wrestling theatrics to the staredown was I guess to be expected. 
He did all his happy go lucky pandering leading up to this fight and now he's going full in character. 
That's really all he's got being an unproven commodity in the world of MMA. 

I watched one of Gall's other fights and even if his personality is that of an immature "kid", he's a very accomplished fighter and Punk will regret if he's dumb enough to take him lightly based on Gall's youthful demeanor. He'll get his jaw jacked, and passed out like Gall's last opponent.


----------



## Blade Runner (Jan 24, 2012)

Ratedr4life said:


> Punk wins UFC wins, Gall wins UFC also wins as they've now created a star in his 3rd professional fight.


Lets not get ahead of ourselves just yet. We have no idea how well the PPV will do or how the outcome will turn out, calling Gall a star is a little premature at this point. Over 85% of the entire UFC roster I wouldn't even consider stars (based on any measurable kind of metric to gauge popularity and mainstream recognition) .


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

Punk is gonna eat dirt. unk


----------



## #PushBrayOffACliff (Mar 22, 2016)

I've never been an UFC fan but tonight I'll watch the PPV because of Punk.I know he definitely will lose but I hope he manage to get out of the octagon with his head high and proud of himself.

Good luck, man.


----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)

Punk's going to get drop and gall will make him tap. Unless this goes to decision. :lol

Either way, Hope Punk does good.


----------



## Blade Runner (Jan 24, 2012)

It's a lose/lose situation for Punk ether way because he won't get the credit for beating Gall.

If he loses the narrative will be " haha told youuuuu" and if he wins it'll be " well he beat a nobody, put him in there against Wonderboy or Woodley". The only way that Punk might shut the naysayers up is with a DOMINANT and spectacular win


----------



## Jonasolsson96 (Dec 31, 2014)

DAMN SKIPPY said:


> It's a lose/lose situation for Punk ether way because he won't get the credit for beating Gall.
> 
> If he loses the narrative will be " haha told youuuuu" and if he wins it'll be " well he beat a nobody, put him in there against Wonderboy or Woodley". The only way that Punk might shut the naysayers up is with a DOMINANT and spectacular win


Who the fuck cares. Haters come with success and he,s been a pro wrestler so I think he,s used to weird ass fans. As long as people watch his fights which they will especially if he wins its all good.


----------



## Jonasolsson96 (Dec 31, 2014)

SilvasBrokenLeg said:


> Wonder how many buys this PPV will get. I don't think it will break 450K.



Considering the history of the guys on that card I'd say anywhere between 275-350. Alistair is the only draw besides punk. Anything above that relates directly to punk and I wouldnt be surprised if Punk brought in half a milion buys on his name alone. The ufc 203 embedded on yt if you look at the comment people are only talking about punk. Him vs gall is the real mainevent.


----------



## Blade Runner (Jan 24, 2012)

Jonasolsson96 said:


> Who the fuck cares. Haters come with success and he,s been a pro wrestler so I think he,s used to weird ass fans. As long as people watch his fights which they will especially if he wins its all good.


Not that Punk should "fucking" care, but it's an observation of how some people's minds work. I don't foresee the doubters giving him any respect until he takes on high-level fighters. Personally I think it's commendable that he's even stepping in there to begin with given all the variables


----------



## TCE (Jun 29, 2002)

I stopped watching wrestling before Punk went to WWE, but I'm rooting for him. He's at Duke Roufus's camp and seems to be taking it very seriously. After seeing the Embedded episodes and evolution of Punk, Gall comes off as a cocky cunt. He'll hang with Maia on the ground? Fucking LOL.

Lets go Punk.


----------



## JBLGOAT (Mar 24, 2014)

Vic Capri said:


> I'm a Punk fan, but he's not making it past the first round.
> 
> - Vic


I don't get how MMA fans can bash prowrestling when these open workouts are clearly a worked shoot. Punk was just having fun. 

If you're going to judge Micky Gall as being the better fighter for looking better in one worked shoot I have several years of worked shoots that Punks been a part of to show you...


----------



## J-B (Oct 26, 2015)

Heart says Punk, head says Gall. Shock the world, Punk.


----------



## VampDude (May 24, 2011)

My money is on Punk, because anyone who still respects him knows that he's worked his backside off to get into his first UFC match. He's undergone surgeries, had the media ridicule him and on top of all that, where they said he'd quit... He never quit, which in just under five hours we'll be seeing if his training was worth it, in the sense of Punk's goals to leave pro wrestling behind.

I just want to know if I'm going to be down £10, or up £27.50. :grin2:


----------



## KC Armstrong (Jun 19, 2013)

> Gall comes off as a cocky cunt. He'll hang with Maia on the ground? Fucking LOL.


Did I miss something? Did Gall actually fucking say that?


----------



## TCE (Jun 29, 2002)

KC Armstrong said:


> Did I miss something? Did Gall actually fucking say that?


Yeah check his facebook fan Q&A.


----------



## KC Armstrong (Jun 19, 2013)

TCE said:


> Yeah check his facebook fan Q&A.


What a retard. If Maia wasn't busy chasing the title, they should book that fight after Gall beats Punk. This moron would get choked out faster than he can count to 10.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

At what time is the Punk vs Gall fight?


----------



## SilvasBrokenLeg (May 31, 2016)

Dolorian said:


> At what time is the Punk vs Gall fight?


He's on the main card which starts at 10 PM EST. His fight will likely start around 11 EST.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

SilvasBrokenLeg said:


> He's on the main card which starts at 10 PM EST. His fight will likely start around 11 EST.


I see, thanks.


----------



## SilvasBrokenLeg (May 31, 2016)

Tyson Kidd and Noelle Foley in attendance for the fight.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/774764283242610688

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/774758647972950016


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

DAMN SKIPPY said:


> It's a lose/lose situation for Punk ether way because he won't get the credit for beating Gall.
> 
> If he loses the narrative will be " haha told youuuuu" and if he wins it'll be " well he beat a nobody, put him in there against Wonderboy or Woodley". The only way that Punk might shut the naysayers up is with a DOMINANT and spectacular win


If Punk wins and they don't give him credit those people are frauds. Beating anyone in an MMA fight especially your fist at Punks age is a great feat. Those same people were claim Punk couldnt beat anyone in MMA not even a so called nobody. So if he beats him, then they have to eat crow.


----------



## Riddle101 (Aug 15, 2006)

SilvasBrokenLeg said:


> Tyson Kidd and Noelle Foley in attendance for the fight.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/774764283242610688
> ...


Evan Bourne is in that picture as well.


----------



## SilvasBrokenLeg (May 31, 2016)

Riddle101 said:


> Evan Bourne is in that picture as well.


Luke Harper too, apparently.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/774769355292831744


----------



## obby (May 19, 2009)

DAMN SKIPPY said:


> It's a lose/lose situation for Punk ether way because he won't get the credit for beating Gall.
> 
> If he loses the narrative will be " haha told youuuuu" and if he wins it'll be " well he beat a nobody, put him in there against Wonderboy or Woodley". The only way that Punk might shut the naysayers up is with a DOMINANT and spectacular win


Gall is an actual professional MMA fighter over a decade younger than Punk is. Punk would get huge props for pulling out the victory.

It's a lose/lose for Gall if anyone. If he wins it's no shocker, and if he loses his reputation as a fighter is forever damaged.


----------



## Hencheman_21 (Apr 11, 2014)

KC Armstrong said:


> What a retard. If Maia wasn't busy chasing the title, they should book that fight after Gall beats Punk. This moron would get choked out faster than he can count to 10.


So like an hour or so :draper2 >


----------



## Lebyonics (Sep 21, 2013)

Hope Punk wins, rooting for him to upset the world.


----------



## HiddenFlaw (Jan 29, 2014)

gts for the k.o


----------



## Lebyonics (Sep 21, 2013)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/774773172264632320


----------



## ManiacMichaelMyers (Oct 23, 2009)

JBLGOAT said:


> I don't get how MMA fans can bash prowrestling when these open workouts are clearly a worked shoot. Punk was just having fun.
> 
> If you're going to judge Micky Gall as being the better fighter for looking better in one worked shoot I have several years of worked shoots that Punks been a part of to show you...


Okay mini rant...

Using pro wrestling terms to describe things in MMA doesn't really work especially here. Stop. The analogy doesn't even work. They aren't "worked shoots" first off because this isn't pro wrestling and there isn't ever a time where there's kayfabe involved. A worked shoot is either when they use a real life situation in storyline, or agree to a specific shoot type attack like Lesnar put on Orton. 

An open workout is a mere demonstration of a fighter's skill set. If you were to use the worked shoot analogy, then Punk would have broken his trainer's arm because they agreed to do it beforehand. :lol But that would never happen because this isn't pro wrestling. 

The open workouts are about demonstrating skill and Gall should definitely have more skill to show in his. Of course they are going through the motions and not trying to kill each other. It's a demonstration. It's also for press to take some more photos and for fans to get a cool little pre-show. 

If you want to make an analogy, then it would be like if WWE allowed fans to watch what happens in the Performance Center when they are going through the fundamental drills with their coaches. Even then, the analogy is still a bit weak. UFC is not WWE and vice versa.



obby said:


> Gall is an actual professional MMA fighter over a decade younger than Punk is. Punk would get huge props for pulling out the victory.
> 
> It's a lose/lose for Gall if anyone. If he wins it's no shocker, and if he loses his reputation as a fighter is forever damaged.


This. If Gall loses it'll haunt him for a long while. His worst critics will be his fellow professional UFC fighters. He'll never hear the end of it and his Twitter (if he has one) proverbial backside will be torn a new one.

Random comment...:hmm: maybe I should've went downtown tonight as this is happening in my local neck of the woods. Big deal for Cleveland!


----------



## Eliko (Oct 2, 2014)

The rattlesnake is in cleveland!










Johnny Mundo & Son of Havoc also came to see Punk fight.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/774742442163769344


----------



## KC Armstrong (Jun 19, 2013)

Is Vince coming, too?

:duck


----------



## Cole Phelps (Jun 12, 2011)

KC Armstrong said:


> Is Vince coming, too?
> 
> :duck


:lmao may as well, his already admitted the indies are better than him, no shame in admitting ufc is better also...

edit: when was the last time stone cold stopped by wwe solely to watch a big match and be their to see it live :lmao probably 2005 ....

wwe should just embrace their failures XD '''well atleast we'e giving geeks a chance sjw's have someone to live throw because of us'' should be their defence :lmao ''who else would hire sammy zayne'' :vince.. 

i'm being serious embrace it...


----------



## Machismo88 (Jul 12, 2016)

I can respect him just stepping into the cage win or lose. It's easy to talk online, but to actually do it takes a big set.


----------



## ManiacMichaelMyers (Oct 23, 2009)

Damn. Conflicted on going downtown now. Found a great deal.
Not for Punk per se but really, UFC in my hometown is crazy.


----------



## TheMenace (May 26, 2013)

KC Armstrong said:


> Is Vince coming, too?
> 
> :duck


Triple H & Mark too. :trips3


----------



## I am the Storm (Apr 11, 2014)

I've been an MMA fan for about 12 years now BUT I've been a pro wrestling fan since 1991 and I can't help but root for CM Punk here. I wasn't a fan of Punk during his run. Not that I hated him, I just wasn't a fan. But tonight? Tonight I'm a fan of his. My "pro wrestling fandom" is coming out strong for this fight. I'm rooting like hell for the guy to win.

I respect the hell out of what he did and is doing. He could have stayed and wrestled, continued to make great money and build his name, but no. He said "fuck you" to Vince, Paul and Stephanie and left the company. He pursued his dream of fighting. And now, on this night, he'll fulfill his dream and enter the Octagon on a UFC PPV to fight. I've got nothing but respect for that. It takes a lot of balls and self belief to quit a high paying job to train for a sport that locks you in the cage with another trained fighter. CM Punk has belief in himself and has balls for days for doing this. I have huge respect for that.

Now, WAR CM PUNK!:mark:


----------



## wwe9391 (Aug 31, 2016)

Cole Phelps said:


> :lmao may as well, his already admitted the indies are better than him, no shame in admitting ufc is better also...
> 
> *edit: when was the last time stone cold stopped by wwe solely to watch a big match and be their to see it live :lmao probably 2005 ....*
> 
> ...


WM30 Brock vs Taker. Said so on his podcast. 

fpalm


----------



## Cole Phelps (Jun 12, 2011)

ManiacMichaelMyers said:


> Damn. Conflicted on going downtown now. Found a great deal.
> Not for Punk per se but really, UFC in my hometown is crazy.


I'm kinda the same, my brother wants to watch it at home if we can (i don't see it happening it's a ppv but if we can get it free via cable that'll be epic for future ufc ppvs) 

but this is the kinda thing i want to watch in a crowd, so even if i could stay at home i wont be, even if it's a small crowd i don't care.. i just want the atmosphere i can't get at home


----------



## WrestlingOracle (Jul 6, 2013)

Well, Correia slipped down once when Eye caught the leg but that very close to the point that Correia getting the clinch as the lasting moments of the fight was probably the difference. I'd give it to Eye but eh, no robbery either way.


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

WrestlingOracle said:


> Well, Correia slipped down once when Eye caught the leg but that very close to the point that Correia getting the clinch as the lasting moments of the fight was probably the difference. I'd give it to Eye but eh, no robbery either way.


jess should have won that, talk about controversial

mon Joanne calderwood


----------



## Best Bout Machine (Jan 24, 2009)

Looking forward to Punk's debut, hope he wins.


----------



## Dobbizzle (Dec 27, 2015)

Guess we're lucky in the UK? I haven't paid for any PPV but it appears to be on BT Sport 2 which I get as part of my regular TV package. Not really into MMA/UFC at all but watching just to support Punk. Hope he does well, though the consensus seems to have him getting his ass kicked. Still, the man's got balls and I hope he at least has a decent showing enough to silence a few of his critics.


----------



## JDP2016 (Apr 4, 2016)

They still play this shit music at the beginning of their PPVs?


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

Here we fucking go! :mark:


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

birthday_massacre said:


> If Punk wins and they don't give him credit those people are frauds. Beating anyone in an MMA fight especially your fist at Punks age is a great feat. Those same people were claim Punk couldnt beat anyone in MMA not even a so called nobody. So if he beats him, then they have to eat crow.


*Agreed, and I don't even like him. Don't look for a cop out, just take the L.*


----------



## ManiacMichaelMyers (Oct 23, 2009)

Punk looks to be the 3rd bout up. 
UFC website.


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

jesus christ this is soo surreal, a guy who was once feuding with raven in the indies to to having a feud with john cena, is now moments away from HIS UFC DEBUT.

holy shit thats mental


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

the_hound said:


> jesus christ this is soo surreal, a guy who was once feuding with raven in the indies to to having a feud with john cena, is now moments away from HIS UFC DEBUT.
> 
> holy shit thats mental


THIS!

Exactly what I was thinking. The fucking straightedge indie-darling kid in OVW who had an attitude and was about to be fired if it weren't for Paul Heyman went and became the longest reigning WWE champion for our time. That alone is an amazing story. Then, he quits (while on top) and goes and has his first ever MMA fight in the UFC main card.

What the fuck is even going on right now :lmao


----------



## SilvasBrokenLeg (May 31, 2016)

I got Calderwood in this one.


----------



## WWE Fan5363 (Feb 26, 2009)

they just showed punk and gall, punk looked nervous and gall looked relaxed unlike yesterday, I'm getting more hopeless as a CM Punk, I hope he can last more than 1 round.


----------



## nucklehead88 (Dec 17, 2012)

So....whats he walkin out to?


----------



## WrestlingOracle (Jul 6, 2013)

I may not care at all for Punk's self-perception or some of his opinions (he has proven to be quite on the money in some instances though): but the man always had and still has serious stones and ambition. If being in the business for over a decade, much of that time spent with a territory heavily invested in him and Punk as one of their top all-around performers, at 215 lbs without taking any kind of pain meds or drinking ever doesn't showcase that enough: getting in the shape he has gotten himself in with all his pains and taking this so seriously extremely late in the MMA game when nowadays many train at some point as a kid and seriously in many cases the teens: that certainly does. Gotta give props to him.


----------



## ManiacMichaelMyers (Oct 23, 2009)

Midnight Rocker said:


> THIS!
> 
> Exactly what I was thinking. The fucking straightedge indie-darling kid in OVW who had an attitude and was about to be fired if it weren't for Paul Heyman went and became the longest reigning WWE champion for our time. That alone is an amazing story. Then, he quits (while on top) and goes and has his first ever MMA fight in the UFC main card.
> 
> What the fuck is even going on right now :lmao


Dana White wanted to stick it to Vince a bit and use his former top guy to bring in an audience that usually doesn't pay attention to UFC. Brock Lesnar worked well for UFC. CM wanted a shot and Dana made it happen.


----------



## SilvasBrokenLeg (May 31, 2016)

Andrade looks like she's juicing.


----------



## What A Maneuver (Jun 16, 2013)

It's getting closer


----------



## TheMenace (May 26, 2013)

nucklehead88 said:


> So....whats he walkin out to?


----------



## MR-Bolainas (Dec 30, 2014)

Urijah Faber
vs.
Jimmie Rivera now


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

I think Punk's fight is after this one.


----------



## Undertaker23RKO (Jun 11, 2011)

Not a big Punk guy but hoping he wins. If not, I'm hoping he at least goes the distance. Unfortunately I'm guessing it ends early.


----------



## OwenSES (Jul 19, 2010)

Brad Maddox is the ref. Punk's going over!


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

OwenSES said:


> Brad Maddox is the ref. Punk's going over!


:lmao Maybe that crooked referee Scott Armstrong will be involved too! :cole


----------



## ManiacMichaelMyers (Oct 23, 2009)

nucklehead88 said:


> So....whats he walkin out to?


If it's anything other than C.O.P. it's a massive letdown for all. 
I'll be majorly surprised if he DOESN'T come out to C.O.P. 
Dat crowd pop if he does. Dat crowd confusion if he doesn't.


----------



## WrestlingOracle (Jul 6, 2013)

Faber always with that unique stance/style


----------



## TheRockfan7 (Feb 3, 2011)

Punk is up next. 

During his walk-out, I hope he kneels down and yells "It's clobbering time!"


----------



## Godway (May 21, 2013)

Yeah I was thinking the same thing, Andrade looked ridiculously jacked/strong for a Straw. JoJo was overmatched in every way. I've been thinking that about numerous women lately, Felice Herrig went from Barbie to Ms Universe.


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

thats two matches now where she's dominated her opponent, no way in hell is she a straw


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

TheRockfan7 said:


> Punk is up next.
> 
> During his walk-out, I hope he kneels down and yells "It's clobbering time!"


:mark:


----------



## Achilles (Feb 27, 2014)

SilvasBrokenLeg said:


> Tyson Kidd and Noelle Foley in attendance for the fight.
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/774758647972950016


Well, Mick's getting emasculated by Stephanie on RAW this week.


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

Plato said:


> Well, Mick's getting emasculated by Stephanie on RAW this week.


Anushka Sharma in your sig? :lenny


----------



## WrestlingOracle (Jul 6, 2013)

That leg kick was filthy.


----------



## Arkham258 (Jan 30, 2015)

Jesus fucking christ Noelle is hot...like REALLY hot


----------



## TheRockfan7 (Feb 3, 2011)

HERE WE GO.

I'm nervous. I want Punk to win but I'm having a hard time seeing it end well for him.


----------



## WrestlingOracle (Jul 6, 2013)

Rivera has looked quite good in this one taking Faber with all his experience and uniqueness to task here. Heck, he has been looking quite good period.


----------



## Godway (May 21, 2013)

gtfo Faber, you're washed.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

So first a low blow now an eye poke what's up with Faber? Meh can this match be over already?


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

Eye-poke! 
Shades of the Million Dollar Man there, King! :cole


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

i want more illegal incidents just so i can her her in the blue be on camera


----------



## SilvasBrokenLeg (May 31, 2016)

Rivera is fucking up those legs.


----------



## Shatab Anwar (Feb 28, 2016)

Just woke up in time to catch the fight. Its 8 am in India on Sunday morning, I know its not that early but like to sleep late on Sundays. Hope Punk pulls off an upset. Can't wait.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Thank god that's over, what a boring fight.

Punk next!


----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)

First time Faber has dropped 2 in a row.


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

Okay, its clobberin' time! :mark:


----------



## MR-Bolainas (Dec 30, 2014)

CM Punk, you're next!


----------



## JDP2016 (Apr 4, 2016)

When your opponent says he used to watch you when he was growing up, it's time to retire.


----------



## Dobbizzle (Dec 27, 2015)

I don't know shit about MMA but it seemed pretty obvious beardy dude beat pretty boy in that one. Now let's see some CM Punk! As long as he doesn't embarrass himself I'll consider this a worthwhile staying up til 4am and forgoing sleep. Let's go Punk!


----------



## Daemon_Rising (Jul 18, 2009)

Let's go Punk. Although he's going to lose I hope he at least makes it through the first round.


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

Here. We. Fucking. Go.


----------



## WrestlingOracle (Jul 6, 2013)

DGenerationMC said:


> First time Faber has dropped 2 in a row.


Quite impressive when you consider how long and frequent Faber has been doing it and that unique style he has. Wanted to see how many he is at now and I notice he has fought at least two fights 11 of the last 12 years.


----------



## TheMenace (May 26, 2013)

Midnight Rocker said:


> Okay, its clobberin' time! :mark:


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

what the fuck???????


----------



## What A Maneuver (Jun 16, 2013)

Oh man, this is really happening.


----------



## OwenSES (Jul 19, 2010)

Oh wow here we go!


----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)

WrestlingOracle said:


> Quite impressive when you consider how long and frequent Faber has been doing it and that unique style he has. Wanted to see how many he is at now and I notice he has fought at least two fights 11 of the last 12 years.


You think he's gonna hang it up? If he can't perform near or at the top of his division, I'd say yes. This might be the beginning of the real decline and I don't wanna see that.

Been my favorite fighter for almost a decade and that kind saddens me to say that.


----------



## TheMenace (May 26, 2013)

Did they move the Punk match to the ME spot? nm


----------



## Best Bout Machine (Jan 24, 2009)

It's time!! Lets go Punk!


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

TheMenace said:


> Did they move the Punk match to the ME spot? nm


thats what i thought as well, lol


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

CM Punk! CM Punk!

:mark:


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Here we go!


----------



## WrestlingOracle (Jul 6, 2013)

Question: is Punk the first since James Toney to fight in the Octagon in an official event without a prior fight?

edit: you gotta be kidding me with this entrance.


----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)

Yes!

He's coming out to the song with his name in it!


----------



## JDP2016 (Apr 4, 2016)

Hey Mickey!!!!!!!!!!! :lol:


----------



## Believe That (Aug 19, 2014)

Well for Mickey having this entrance music I hope he loses


----------



## Sekai no Kana (May 11, 2014)




----------



## ManiacMichaelMyers (Oct 23, 2009)

:lmao No.... :no: :lmao


----------



## TheMenace (May 26, 2013)

OMFG it's really happening! :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## Demolition119 (Mar 1, 2011)

LOL THAT SONG CHOICE


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

The hell is that Gall song? :lol


----------



## ManiacMichaelMyers (Oct 23, 2009)

Dolorian said:


> The hell is that Gall song? :lol












Now Punk could lose to a guy that comes out to this song. :lol
His entire team is *already *embarrassed.


----------



## Believe That (Aug 19, 2014)

Man i'd mark the fuck out if punk came out to Cult of personality

Yes I know that is not happening


----------



## Daemon_Rising (Jul 18, 2009)

Believe That said:


> Well for Mickey having this entrance music I hope he loses


Hahah. I think it's hilarious personally.


----------



## Dobbizzle (Dec 27, 2015)

I actually think it's pretty cool/hilarious that Gall chose that song. Shows some personality hahaha


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

CULT OF PERSONALITY WOOOOOOOOOOOOOO


----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)




----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

FAAAACCCCKKKKKK

:mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## TheMenace (May 26, 2013)

......


----------



## AbareKiller (Jul 25, 2004)

CULT OF PERSONALITY!!!!


----------



## Best Bout Machine (Jan 24, 2009)

Cult of Personality


----------



## I am the Storm (Apr 11, 2014)

!!!!!!!
:mark:


----------



## Cooper09 (Aug 24, 2016)

Cult of Personality. Cool, so I've jus marked hard.


----------



## WrestlingOracle (Jul 6, 2013)

Sweet coming out to Living Colour and his former theme. This might be the biggest differential in macho levels of music in UFC history. Could be wrong: but might be.


----------



## Stinger Fan (Jun 21, 2006)

lol Was there any other song he could have came out to?


----------



## Believe That (Aug 19, 2014)

OMGGGGGGGGGGGG HE ISSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS


----------



## MR-Bolainas (Dec 30, 2014)

CULT OF PERSONALITY!


----------



## Daemon_Rising (Jul 18, 2009)

Cult of Personality :mark:


----------



## Best Bout Machine (Jan 24, 2009)

Believe That said:


> Man i'd mark the fuck out if punk came out to Cult of personality
> 
> Yes I know that is not happening


Seems like it just did. unk


----------



## Believe That (Aug 19, 2014)

OFFICIALLY MARKING THE FUCK OUT!


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Not even his biggest fan but I'm really rooting for Punk on this.


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

Dat pop :vince$


----------



## 260825 (Sep 7, 2013)

*PLEASE Don't lose in 1 round!!*


----------



## Riddle101 (Aug 15, 2006)

Anyone know who much CM Punk is getting paid for this fight?


----------



## Dobbizzle (Dec 27, 2015)

You gotta fuckin give it to Punk too, he's still working the crowd like a pro!


----------



## JDP2016 (Apr 4, 2016)

Cult of Personality!!!!!!!!!!!

Now all we need is "It's clobbering time"


----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)

And I thought I was nervous for the Lesnar fight.


----------



## JDP2016 (Apr 4, 2016)

170 lbs? Damm why didn't Punk fight at 205?


----------



## FROSTY (Jan 22, 2015)

*What a fucking pop when Cult of Personality hit :mark:*


----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)

Jesus Christ Buffer, might has well had done the fucking spin for Punk.


----------



## WrestlingOracle (Jul 6, 2013)

It's too bad that if Punk somehow on a minuscule chance manages to pull this one out: the naysayers would come out of the woodwork with the "he took a dive" conspiracy theories.


----------



## Cooper09 (Aug 24, 2016)

Punks massive weight loss is going to take a lot of getting used to.


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

its overrrrrr


----------



## Stephleref (Jun 28, 2011)

Punk getting rekt


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

Oh my fucking god


----------



## SilvasBrokenLeg (May 31, 2016)

Punk getting destroyed.


----------



## Stephleref (Jun 28, 2011)

end it seriously


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

GOOODDDDD


----------



## Believe That (Aug 19, 2014)

Just come back to WWE Punk


----------



## AbareKiller (Jul 25, 2004)

Time to come back to WWE Punk.


----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)

Well, damn....................


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Well that's it.


----------



## Zigberg (Dec 4, 2013)

Well, that was fucking embarrassing.


----------



## 260825 (Sep 7, 2013)

Wrastlemondu said:


> *PLEASE Don't lose in 1 round!!*


*OMG I FEEL SO BAD.*


----------



## Rodzilla nWo4lyfe (Jun 28, 2011)

Yep.


----------



## Dobbizzle (Dec 27, 2015)

Shit, that was quick. Oh well. He got ruined.


----------



## Godway (May 21, 2013)

ROFL....and that's that.


----------



## JDP2016 (Apr 4, 2016)

Nice try Punk. You're not Lesnar.


----------



## Rick_James (May 11, 2012)

Anyone else not watching this but laughing their ass off from the updates. It goes from "This is great, I'm SOOOOO marking out" to "OMG he just got fuckin rekt"


----------



## Daemon_Rising (Jul 18, 2009)

That just happened.


----------



## elo (Oct 25, 2006)

Too old, retire and off to NJPW.


----------



## neolunar (Apr 19, 2012)

The kid fucking EMBARRASSED him.


----------



## PraXitude (Feb 27, 2014)

hahahahahahahahaha!!

ahah ahahha hahah a hahhahah

AHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA!!!!!!!!

IS anyone fucking shocked?!! BAHAHAHAHAHA


----------



## Shatab Anwar (Feb 28, 2016)

Oh God,Punk just got destroyed


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

Wow......that was a heart pumping 1 minute.


----------



## NXT Only (Apr 3, 2016)

He wasn't bad for his first time.


----------



## What A Maneuver (Jun 16, 2013)

ugh...


----------



## Demolition119 (Mar 1, 2011)

good night


----------



## wwe9391 (Aug 31, 2016)

HAHAHAHAHAH Punk just go his ass handed to him


----------



## Believe That (Aug 19, 2014)

That was embarrassing 

My god I feel bad


----------



## Cooper09 (Aug 24, 2016)

Somewhere, Hunter is having a small chuckle to himself.


----------



## marshal99 (Jan 6, 2016)

Lol. Punk proved once and for all that he is a can for any decent fighters. Mickey Gall is legit. Too funny that punk talk trash about gall fighting only cans when he himself is a can.


----------



## Ryan93 (Aug 8, 2009)

Holy shit... He got fucking wrecked.

Please Punk. Just come back to wrestling, NJPW, ROH, WWE, whatever.


----------



## Stinger Fan (Jun 21, 2006)

Damn, was hoping he'd get out of round 1. Would have really liked to see how Punk would have done in the stand up


----------



## I am the Storm (Apr 11, 2014)

Not a surprising thing. Still, huge respect goes to CM Punk for doing this. As I said earlier it takes huge balls to leave a high paying job where he was a top star and sign up to train and get locked in a cage with another man.

Props, Punk.


----------



## ManiacMichaelMyers (Oct 23, 2009)

Murdered. :lol


----------



## KC Armstrong (Jun 19, 2013)

Hate to say I told you so, but 1st rd submission just like I called it (not that you need to be an expert to predict that)


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*He got REKT!*


----------



## MR-Bolainas (Dec 30, 2014)

AAAAAAND IT'S OVER!


----------



## Red Hair (Aug 17, 2016)

*CM Punk just got creamed.*









I don't know how else to put it. But he literally got off zero shots, from the off Mickey took him down and it was OV from there...Idk what else to say but what a embarrassment on his behalf.



__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/774811553723920384

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/774833848614027264


----------



## TheRockfan7 (Feb 3, 2011)

Nobody enjoyed that more than Triple H.


----------



## Master Bate (Sep 1, 2015)

Can't blame him for trying to follow his dreams. Nice try Punk.


----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)

Gall went right for Punk, didn't make any stupid mistakes, what more can you ask?


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

at least he done it, he set out to to achieve his goal in making it to the ufc.


----------



## Mister Abigail (May 22, 2014)

Jesus Christ.


----------



## TheGeneticFreak (Feb 27, 2016)

"I don't care what anyone says. I don't care what happens. All I know is that, in my eyes, he's already won.-Chris Hero


----------



## Paigeology (Feb 23, 2014)

Lol, what a spectactular letdown


----------



## Daemon_Rising (Jul 18, 2009)

Rick_James said:


> Anyone else not watching this but laughing their ass off from the updates. It goes from "This is great, I'm SOOOOO marking out" to "OMG he just got fuckin rekt"


To be fair most everyone predicted Mickey Gall in the first round myself inculded, still fun to mark out for Living Colour though.


----------



## neolunar (Apr 19, 2012)

NXT Only said:


> He wasn't bad for his first time.


:lmao


----------



## Flair Flop (May 21, 2011)

Lmao! I can't wait to hear him whine about it.


----------



## God Movement (Aug 3, 2011)

So......when does the fight start? /s

:lawler


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

Fucking unreal.


----------



## TheMenace (May 26, 2013)

Yikes.


----------



## Godway (May 21, 2013)

He's crying. That was every bit as pathetic as I thought it would be. Nothing against Punk, this was UFC's deal, he belongs on amateur cards. He obviously can't fight professional fighters on UFC cards.


----------



## .MCH (Dec 1, 2008)

*Re: CM Punk just got creamed.*

lol what a flop


----------



## OwenSES (Jul 19, 2010)

Man that was hard to watch. It was horrible seeing one of your favorite wrestlers just getting beaten down like that.


----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)

Oh, no. 

Gall's giving the Rocky IV speech.


----------



## Ryan93 (Aug 8, 2009)

*Re: CM Punk just got creamed.*

Multi-fight contract or not, this dude won't be in the octagon again.

Punk will be back for WM34.


----------



## ManiacMichaelMyers (Oct 23, 2009)

PraXitude said:


> hahahahahahahahaha!!
> 
> ahah ahahha hahah a hahhahah
> 
> ...


Punk a few minutes ago...


----------



## JDP2016 (Apr 4, 2016)

*STOP CURSING!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## Believe That (Aug 19, 2014)

OMG Punk looks fucked up lmao


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

:maury:maury:maury:maury:maury


----------



## Rick_James (May 11, 2012)

Punk just did for the UFC what Michael Jordan did for baseball


----------



## NitroMark (Sep 16, 2013)

*Re: CM Punk just got creamed.*

I spent longer finding a working link than the fight itself lmao...


----------



## Stinger Fan (Jun 21, 2006)

Hey...he lasted longer than Aldo lol


----------



## Lariat From Hell (Oct 5, 2013)

*That was sad.*


----------



## T0M (Jan 11, 2015)

I felt embarrassed watching it. Really uncomfortable viewing.


----------



## Jabez Makaveli (Oct 15, 2015)

Lol


----------



## SilvasBrokenLeg (May 31, 2016)

Called it exactly. 

http://www.wrestlingforum.com/sport....html?highlight=rear+naked+choke#post61847754



SilvasBrokenLeg said:


> Punk loses to Gall by rear naked choke in the 1st round.


----------



## goldengod (Nov 27, 2013)

*Re: CM Punk just got creamed.*

ref should have called in 30 seconds in but someone above probably wanted Punk out there longer since that's why people are watching.


----------



## TheMenace (May 26, 2013)

He looks like he's been through a meat grater. Damn.


----------



## why (May 6, 2003)

this is what happens when your nearing 40 and decide to now get into an actual sport


----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)

Marked out for Cult of Personality, but goddamn, that fight was like exactly what most people said it will be.


----------



## MachoKing (Mar 15, 2016)

Easiest paycheck Gall ever earned. Punk got destroyed.


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

Should have just stuck to the fake stuff, lol.


----------



## Dobbizzle (Dec 27, 2015)

This Gall kid's pretty funny actually. Ah well, I supported Punk. Now hopefully he'll come back to wrestling where he belongs lol.


----------



## Daemon_Rising (Jul 18, 2009)

Punk needs ear surgery man.


----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)

The main positives I got out of this was:

1) Punk got out of a couple of submission attempts

2) Gall's career wasn't ruined before it got started


----------



## Iapetus (Jun 5, 2015)




----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

Lol, back to the E with your tail between your legs now Punk.


----------



## wwe9391 (Aug 31, 2016)

Respect for him doing this but FFS that was embarrassing to watch. Come back to wwe Punk and succeed to where your best at. 


HHH and Vince laughing it up somewhere


----------



## ChrolloLucilfer (Jun 24, 2016)

Good guy CM Punk, puts over young talent.


----------



## Riddle101 (Aug 15, 2006)

Damn, you have to expect things like this in MMA though. It can end as soon as it starts. Feel bad for Punk but what can you do.


----------



## What A Maneuver (Jun 16, 2013)

Punk's ear. Damn.


----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)

Well shit. 

No shame on Punk.

Bruh, People are going troll him and put the Jordan face on him.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

*Re: CM Punk just got creamed.*

Fuck it. Let's do this.

Remember when CM Punk had all them diehard super fans that thought Punk was legit bad ass and could beat up people because he trained in Ju Jistu or some shit? You couldn't tell them shit. Where dey at doe :lmao:lmao:lmao


----------



## AttitudeEraMark4Life (Feb 20, 2013)

Lol so happy I streamed this I would be so pissed if I paid $60 for this shit


----------



## neolunar (Apr 19, 2012)

Punk looks like a crazy person


----------



## Mister Sinister (Aug 7, 2013)

Punk needs to work on take down defense. I still want to see his stand up.


----------



## Believe That (Aug 19, 2014)

*Re: CM Punk just got creamed.*

That was so bad lmao


----------



## Tommy-V (Sep 4, 2006)




----------



## Māŕiķ Ŝŵįfţ (Dec 30, 2014)

Punk on suicide watch.


----------



## OwenSES (Jul 19, 2010)

Punk ain't going nowhere.


----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)

Now a Rocky IV speech from Punk.


----------



## Chris JeriG.O.A.T (Jun 17, 2014)

*Re: CM Punk just got creamed.*

I would complain about spoilers in the title but I'm not sure the most predictable outcome ever really counts.


----------



## NXT Only (Apr 3, 2016)

Punk is a stand up guy.


----------



## AbareKiller (Jul 25, 2004)

Why did he leave WWE again? 2 years of training for this shit?


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

wow and that was a brilliant promo sorry i mean interview.


----------



## Flair Flop (May 21, 2011)

*Re: CM Punk just got creamed.*

Had to be UFC's fault. Had to be. Just wait. He will let us all know when he cries like a little bitch about it.


----------



## Daemon_Rising (Jul 18, 2009)

AttitudeEraMark4Life said:


> Lol so happy I streamed this I would be so pissed if I paid $60 for this shit


That wasn't the main event


----------



## God Movement (Aug 3, 2011)

Tommy-V said:


>


It was at this point I knew it was over for him.


----------



## Klorel (Jun 15, 2013)

Huge respect to Punk for going through with it.


----------



## witchblade000 (Apr 16, 2014)

*Re: CM Punk just got creamed.*

:heston:heston:heston


----------



## wwetna1 (Apr 7, 2005)

He went down faster than krillin vs a main villain


----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)

And the UFC better not do another one of these fights again :lol


----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)

Damn Punk's ear is fucked up!


----------



## Believe That (Aug 19, 2014)

*Re: CM Punk just got creamed.*

Punk said he will be back 

This speech is so corny 

Next he should scream AJJJJJJJJJ like in Rocky lmao


----------



## HiddenFlaw (Jan 29, 2014)

cm punks ear :lol


----------



## neolunar (Apr 19, 2012)

God Movement said:


> It was at this point I knew it was over for him.


Aka 15 seconds into the fight


----------



## Godway (May 21, 2013)

MachoKing said:


> Easiest paycheck Gall ever earned. Punk got destroyed.


Not only that, but he's parlaying it into a fight with Super Sage, so Mickey made out pretty good here, turning a lose-lose situation into something solid.


----------



## Oakue (Jul 16, 2012)

*Re: CM Punk just got creamed.*

I give the man credit for doing it. But I really don't know why anyone seriously thought anything different from what just happened would happen. I even saw people saying "he's just fooling" in his training sessions. Obviously, not. But I do give him credit for doing this at his age and with the wear and tear wrestling took on his body. Most would not put themselves out there for the mockery and ridicule like he just did.


----------



## OwenSES (Jul 19, 2010)

*Re: CM Punk just got creamed.*

UFC is boring as fuck though...


----------



## Chris90 (Jun 14, 2011)

*Re: CM Punk just got creamed.*

Not surprised. Gall got the take down straight away, it was over right there.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

Punk needs to go back to pro wrestling.


----------



## WrestlingOracle (Jul 6, 2013)

Well turning things back to "our" world of physical storytelling: if Punk settles his grievances in 2-3 years and seeing that by then WWE will be largely populated even more so than now by guys Punk is quite familiar with working on a high level ala Joe & Aries: Punk any closer to this shape of his life would have one hell of a ring run I reckon. Of course, this assumes Punk's passion isn't drained.


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

Somewhere right now, Triple H has the biggest smile on his face. :lol


----------



## Daemon_Rising (Jul 18, 2009)

the_hound said:


> wow and that was a brilliant promo sorry i mean interview.


Shit booking in my opinion Punk should've gone over.


----------



## NXT Only (Apr 3, 2016)

Damn guys y'all are way too happy about this :lmao


----------



## KO Bossy (Oct 23, 2011)

*Re: CM Punk just got creamed.*

How long did it go?


----------



## marshal99 (Jan 6, 2016)

CM Punk - professional Can. I'm sure tons of no name fighters all wants Punk next to build up their resume. Punk will have seen both mickey gall's fights , his gameplan is the same and he still didn't prepare well enough for that. Once Gall took him down , it was game over.


----------



## Rodzilla nWo4lyfe (Jun 28, 2011)

wwetna1 said:


> He went down faster than krillin vs a main villain


Well at least he lasted longer than Yamcha.


----------



## ManiacMichaelMyers (Oct 23, 2009)

...and now a lot of WWE fans found out the difference between professional wrestling and mixed martial arts. (Y)
So some good did come out of this after all.


----------



## Godway (May 21, 2013)

DGenerationMC said:


> And the UFC better not do another one of these fights again :lol


They'll probably let him fight on a TV card or something next, or Prelims. No way they'll put him on PPV again after that.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

*Re: CM Punk just got creamed.*

If this gets him to realize he belongs back in WWE, good. Otherwise, I really don't give a shit. We all saw it coming.


----------



## itsmadness (Sep 21, 2008)

*Re: CM Punk just got creamed.*

Man Punk looked like Heath Slater did against Lesnar in that fight


----------



## What A Maneuver (Jun 16, 2013)

I'm just gonna curl up under a blanket for a little while :mj2


----------



## wwe9391 (Aug 31, 2016)

FFS he says he's gonna be back again to fight no you idiot no. You will just fail again


----------



## MachoKing (Mar 15, 2016)

Punk has to be thinking "Why did I leave WWF???"


----------



## Believe That (Aug 19, 2014)

*Re: CM Punk just got creamed.*


----------



## Seth Grimes (Jul 31, 2015)

*Re: CM Punk just got creamed.*

It was more than obvious he would get destroyed when he's been practising for only 2 years, unfortunately he's too old to be a pro MMA fighter, or at least a good one.


----------



## kimino (Mar 16, 2012)

Its not punk fault! he got his defensive tactics from Malcolm in the middle! but they didnt told him there was gonna be chokes!


----------



## KC Armstrong (Jun 19, 2013)

*Re: CM Punk just got creamed.*

I'm not surprised, motherfuckers.


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

*Re: CM Punk just got creamed.*

I don't know why anyone literally thought he had a prayer outside of just being a fan of his WWE work. Could tell from his punching form in training dude wasn't making it out the first. You can say you got in there, now it's time to hang it up

Would't be surprised if Trips plays this fight on the titantron anytime a fan tries to hijack with a CM Punk chant :maury


----------



## ManiacMichaelMyers (Oct 23, 2009)

NXT Only said:


> Damn guys y'all are way too happy about this :lmao


Fight fans love a good massacre. Punk being the one mauled just added the cherry to the sundae.
Punk talked a lot of shit getting closer to the fight. Everyone likes to see a shit talker get shutup.
Well except Punk marks, of course.


----------



## 260825 (Sep 7, 2013)

*Reminded me too much of Toney v Couture ..*


----------



## Pojko (Jul 13, 2011)

*Re: CM Punk just got creamed.*

He sure did.

But good for him for going out and living his dream. Not a lot of people can say they've done that.


----------



## Rick_James (May 11, 2012)

*Re: CM Punk just got creamed.*



Ryan93 said:


> Multi-fight contract or not, this dude won't be in the octagon again.
> 
> Punk will be back for WM34.


Punk will be back for WM34 if he buys a ticket


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

Oh man, I was going to go to bed after JoJo got her ass handed to her but i thought i would wait up to see if Punk could give at least something in the octagon. I could barely watch this, i had my fucking hands over my eyes. I've been doing martial arts classes since I was seven, and there is no fucking way I could fight against these mean cunts. But he was given an opportunity to do something he always wished he could do and he took it and worked fucking hard at it, but he was out of his league. I'm gutted for him but proud of him also. 

anyone who takes joy in that needs their head sorted imo. How can you enjoy that lol.You think he failed and yet he didn't fail at all, he lost but he didn't fail because he pulled his ass out there where others far more skilled would say, fuck that.


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

*Re: CM Punk just got creamed.*

I was cringing at his speech afterwards. It was so cheesy.


----------



## Believe That (Aug 19, 2014)

*Re: CM Punk just got creamed.*

I cringed when he said he was going to be back 

You trained 2 years and got wrecked bro


----------



## JDP2016 (Apr 4, 2016)

I knew the fight was over once Punk was taken down. He should have at least danced around a little.


----------



## God Movement (Aug 3, 2011)

Meanwhile at WWE Headquarters


----------



## Iapetus (Jun 5, 2015)

*Re: CM Punk just got creamed.*


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

Well, exactly what I thought would happen happened. Dude never stood a chance. I knew Punk had some deluded fans but the fact that anyone honestly thought he might win is insane.


----------



## sweepdaleg (Jan 30, 2014)

*Re: CM Punk just got creamed.*

I question the UFC for putting punk against Gall. Really stupid from a business perspective. Should have picked someone who isn't that good.


----------



## amhlilhaus (Dec 19, 2013)

I predict a 20 page thread


----------



## "C-" Player (Sep 1, 2014)

*Re: CM Punk just got creamed.*

Mickey Gall made Punk his bitch with utter ease.


----------



## SilvasBrokenLeg (May 31, 2016)

Time for the real fights!

Go Werdum and Miocic.


----------



## FROSTY (Jan 22, 2015)

:Out :Brock :suckit :ha


----------



## Dobbizzle (Dec 27, 2015)

ManiacMichaelMyers said:


> ...and now a lot of WWE fans found out the difference between professional wrestling and mixed martial arts. (Y)
> So some good did come out of this after all.


Some of us already knew tbh. This was my first and probably last MMA "event" I've watched. I mean it's cool and all but not really my thing, I watch for the promos and silliness way more than the "fighting"  .


----------



## Brollins (Aug 24, 2015)

Tommy-V said:


>


I guess Gall has a bodybuilder fetish. The guy seems like he is unloading years of resentment towards Punk, just brutal.


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

Certainly made Gall look strong.


----------



## Arkham258 (Jan 30, 2015)

*Re: CM Punk just got creamed.*

Congrats to Punk for having the balls to do something no one shitting on him right now would


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

As much as i liked punk in the WWE... :kobelol what a ass kicking.


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

*Re: CM Punk just got creamed.*

It is what it is. He still did something that none of us could and at his age, no less. Everyone here chirping him would go down to Gall in a 3rd of the time, maybe even quicker.


----------



## FROSTY (Jan 22, 2015)

*Re: CM Punk just got creamed.*

:Out :Brock :suckit :ha


----------



## Seth Grimes (Jul 31, 2015)

*Re: CM Punk just got creamed.*



Headliner said:


> Fuck it. Let's do this.
> 
> Remember when CM Punk had all them diehard super fans that thought Punk was legit bad ass and could beat up people because he trained in Ju Jistu or some shit? You couldn't tell them shit. Where dey at doe :lmao:lmao:lmao


Not a single person has said Punk would go far in UFC don't talk rubbish


----------



## NXT Only (Apr 3, 2016)

Best part was his entrance, between his demeanor and his theme it felt right. Proud of Punk for taking this leap. Now feed him a can.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

All the juice in the world wasn't going to save Punk.


----------



## Mra22 (May 29, 2014)

*Re: CM Punk just got creamed.*

:maury knew he would get owned now he will go back to the WWE and dance with the New Day :vince5


----------



## MachoKing (Mar 15, 2016)

That was like watching David Arquette try professional wrestling.


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

Phew, what a roller coster :lol


----------



## JamesCurtis24 (Jun 7, 2012)

Surprisingly Punk did better than most would have participated. Most thought it wouldn't go 10 seconds. Punk even showed signs a time or two of slipping out of it but just couldn't.

That being said, he needs to move on. It's not that he isn't capable of improving and putting up a real fight, he's just too old. He doesn't have another 5 years to spend becoming a worthy fighter.

Anyways, he put the work in and did the fight. Major respect for that.

Your redemption storyline is waiting for you in the WWE.


----------



## TheGeneticFreak (Feb 27, 2016)

Punk did a pretty decent job of defending the choke for a while at least.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*Re: CM Punk just got creamed.*



KO Bossy said:


> How long did it go?


*Under 2 minutes :mj4. The chat said the fight started, I found a link, and he was already on the ground getting his ass beat.*


----------



## HiddenFlaw (Jan 29, 2014)

Punks only sponser bout to jump ship :lol


----------



## Hasan--97 (Aug 5, 2016)

UFC is real, gutted it took that little time ;/ Its just not for some people


----------



## Jackal (Nov 6, 2014)

*Re: CM Punk just got creamed.*

Lol @ everyone slating CM Punk.........Fuck off......Least the guy had the fucking balls to fight! Yeah he got beat, he got his ass kicked, but he, with all the injuries and taxing on the body pro wrestling brings, still fucking got in a cage and fought. 10 years ago, without all the injuries Punk would be 'the best in the world' in MMA.


----------



## WrestlingOracle (Jul 6, 2013)

Take nothing away from Werdum's recent run and the back end of Werdum's career looks to completely squash maybe anyone's back end in HW history: but I'm not one for recency bias: Fedor is still comfortably the GOAT heavyweight for me. I mean as a microcosm: Joe just loudly noted as part of his case how Werdum subbed Nog without noting that the Nog that Werdum subbed was FAR from prime and very battle tested Nog and dropped a decision to a younger Nog whereas Fedor beat a prime Nog spending a large majority of the fight IN NOG's OWN DAMN GUARD (a prime Nog obviously lauded heavily for his sub skills). Werdum also dropped to Arlovski who Fedor topped and we don't need to go any further imo.


----------



## Cipher (Mar 27, 2016)

tbh, anyone who even thought he had a chance is a mark who watches too much wrasslin


----------



## wwetna1 (Apr 7, 2005)

ManiacMichaelMyers said:


> ...and now a lot of WWE fans found out the difference between professional wrestling and mixed martial arts. (Y)
> So some good did come out of this after all.


Who didn't know the difference?

And also even as a wrestler he wasn't overly strong, an on point striker, or even always on his mat game especially his last few years except vs part timers.


----------



## Seth Grimes (Jul 31, 2015)

*Re: CM Punk just got creamed.*



sweepdaleg said:


> I question the UFC for putting punk against Gall. Really stupid from a business perspective. Should have picked someone who isn't that good.


Punk made him look better than he is, Gall has potential but he himself isn't a top fighter even.


----------



## PraXitude (Feb 27, 2014)




----------



## The B Team (Nov 19, 2012)

*Re: CM Punk just got creamed.*

I expected this would happen. With that said, I give him credit for trying.


----------



## NXT Only (Apr 3, 2016)

JDP2016 said:


> I knew the fight was over once Punk was taken down. He should have at least danced around a little.


He ran up on Mickey and Mickey went for the shoot and from that point forward is was all but over.


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

MachoKing said:


> That was like watching David Arquette try professional wrestling.


....Arquette won matches and became a champion.


----------



## Iapetus (Jun 5, 2015)

*Re: CM Punk just got creamed.*

I've had shits longer than that fight.
:booklel :mj4 :HA :duck :kobelol :aryha :ha


----------



## peowulf (Nov 26, 2006)

He did last longer than Lesnar's first UFC fight.


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

punk tried to do a brock without the enhancements, instead micky took him down first and at that point it was over, at least he got out of a few submission attempts


----------



## VampDude (May 24, 2011)

Now I can go and watch something else for the last hour and a half of my night shift...

Soon as Punk's match ended and the speeches were given, I was gone. I think many people only tuned in to see Punk, which now they can goto bed (if they're watching from the UK).

Two minutes and fourteen seconds wasn't actually too bad, but it could have been worse from an earlier point of being taken down almost immediately into the fight.


----------



## Rick_James (May 11, 2012)

*Re: CM Punk just got creamed.*

All the people saying "I'm proud of him for trying his dream" can just stop already lol. He tried his dream and got his ass kicked in the cage.


----------



## marshal99 (Jan 6, 2016)

Maybe Punk should have fought the loser of gall first victim , mike jackson , that guy is more on punk's level - the professional can. Can vs can , who dares win ?


----------



## Master Bate (Sep 1, 2015)

*Re: CM Punk just got creamed.*

CM Punk was right when he said haters would do what they do, as evidence by the internet right now. 

He got to live out his dream of having a UFC fight, so good for him.


----------



## WWE Fan5363 (Feb 26, 2009)

*Re: CM Punk just got creamed.*



Mra22 said:


> :maury knew he would get owned now he will go back to the WWE and dance with the New Day :vince5


lol only in your dreams


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

Hopefully that humbled Punk.


----------



## Vic Capri (Jun 7, 2006)

Punk choked worse than the Golden State Warriors!

- Vic


----------



## JDP2016 (Apr 4, 2016)

Cipher said:


> tbh, anyone who even thought he had a chance is a mark who watches too much wrasslin


They may have thought Lesnar's win was a good omen for Punk but Lesnar is a legit fighter.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

*Re: CM Punk just got creamed.*

Has Ryback reacted yet?


----------



## Randy Lahey (Apr 14, 2014)

*Re: CM Punk just got creamed.*

He trained for over a year and couldn't last more than 3 minutes against another guy that had 2 pro fights coming in.

That was ridiculous. 

Dana White should be embarrassed that he allowed him to fight.


----------



## sweepdaleg (Jan 30, 2014)

*Re: CM Punk just got creamed.*

Punk lasted longer than Gall's last opponent.


----------



## T0M (Jan 11, 2015)

He should probably stick to cartoons or marvel or whatever the fuck he does. This ain't the career path for him and I can't help but feel he's wasting his time.


----------



## 260825 (Sep 7, 2013)

*Why couldn't Punk put Reigns over as well as he did Gall?*


----------



## PaulHBK (Dec 9, 2008)

*Re: CM Punk just got creamed.*



sweepdaleg said:


> I question the UFC for putting punk against Gall. Really stupid from a business perspective. Should have picked someone who isn't that good.


Agree. Also shouldn't have picked someone that much younger than Punk as well. Mad respect to Punk for actually following through with the whole MMA dream though...


----------



## Godway (May 21, 2013)

Yeah, sorry. Reality set in, as lots of us have said over the past few months. Near 40 year old man who just started training two years ago, and took breaks in between with injuries, vs. young 20s up and comer who's been doing MMA since his teens, this was always going to be a massacre. 

You just see how comfortably Mickey smashed him, because that was second nature to him, compared to Punk who simply had no idea what to do. That's training, experience, athleticism right there. And Punk has none of those things, really. He's outclassed, outmatched, there's nothing more to really say. 

And I think his little promo afterwards was kind of bullshit too. He's not there because he earned a right to be there or worked just so hard or whatever. He's there because he was a popular WWE wrestler.


----------



## Believe That (Aug 19, 2014)

*Re: CM Punk just got creamed.*










Me after 30 seconds of the fight


----------



## obby (May 19, 2009)

He should have fought the power ranger. :no:


----------



## Trifektah (Nov 21, 2011)

*Re: CM Punk just got creamed.*

Stop with the hate. Punk doesn't owe you or anyone else a thing. He was given the opportunity to fulfill a dream and gave it 100% with no regard to how it would make him look.

None of you have the balls to do anything close to that.

Mickey Gall is young and doesn't have a ton of pro fights but he has been training for 8 years and is a legit BJJ brown belt.


----------



## MEMS (Jun 18, 2013)

*Re: CM Punk just got creamed.*



Headliner said:


> Fuck it. Let's do this.
> 
> Remember when CM Punk had all them diehard super fans that thought Punk was legit bad ass and could beat up people because he trained in Ju Jistu or some shit? You couldn't tell them shit. Where dey at doe :lmao:lmao:lmao


This doesn't mean he's not tough. Gall is very good at this.


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

Put the young kid over and made him look strong though :lol


----------



## Sekai no Kana (May 11, 2014)

*The moment Punk walked up to him the way he did, I knew he was done. He should have kept his distance for a bit and waited for an opening.*


----------



## Seth Grimes (Jul 31, 2015)

*Re: CM Punk just got creamed.*



OwenSES said:


> UFC is boring as fuck though...


Live UFC is better because it's completely unpredictable but overall I think WWE is more entertaining as a product.


----------



## just1988 (Jun 15, 2009)

*Well that went exactly how I expected it to, kinda wanted him to surprise me but that's what happens when you train for the top athletes in the world for just 2 short years.*


----------



## DudeLove669 (Oct 20, 2013)

*Re: CM Punk just got creamed.*



Iapetus said:


> I've had shits longer than that fight.
> :booklel :mj4 :HA :duck :kobelol :aryha :ha


And I'm willing to bet that I've had farts longer than whatever attempt at fighting you'd put up if you were in his place. Some of you need to grow up.


----------



## Super Hetero Male (Jul 1, 2016)

*Re: CM Punk just got creamed.*

CM Punk is a worse MMA fighter than Snooki is a professional wrestler. Hope he knows that.


----------



## EMGESP (Apr 3, 2016)

*Re: CM Punk just got creamed.*

It also takes balls to jump out of a speeding vehicle, but that doesn't mean I'm gonna respect someone for doing it. I respect people who are realistic with themselves. 

Starting your UFC Career in your late 30's with no prior MMA experience and expecting you'd be successful was incredibly foolish.


----------



## wwetna1 (Apr 7, 2005)

*Re: CM Punk just got creamed.*

Wait to Colt punches him in the other ear and sides with the wwe doc :bosstrips


----------



## Believe That (Aug 19, 2014)

*Re: CM Punk just got creamed.*

Oh god here come all the post about people "hating" 

It's not like Punk hasn't been a asshole this whole time to deserve any of this


----------



## Spike (Jun 21, 2011)

*Re: CM Punk just got creamed.*

So he's all talk, who knew? I love the guy but this was a stupid idea.


----------



## Deadman's Hand (Mar 16, 2013)

*Re: CM Punk just got creamed.*

*I mean, I knew Punk winning was a blind hope, but goddamn. 2:14? Damn shame.

That being said, I gotta give Punk credit. He had the balls to do something I doubt many of us here would do. He lost. Badly. But I still gotta give him credit for trying. :draper2*



Rick_James said:


> All the people saying "I'm proud of him for trying his dream" can just stop already lol. He tried his dream and got his ass kicked in the cage.


*Why? Almost everyone here called Punk losing. Doesn't mean he doesn't deserve credit for at least trying.*


----------



## Māŕiķ Ŝŵįfţ (Dec 30, 2014)

*Re: CM Punk just got creamed.*

Like everyone else, I'm just going to fish for likes and say props to him for at least having the courage to do this.


----------



## Cipher (Mar 27, 2016)

it takes a lot of courage to use your celebrity/money to chase the dream you had for 6 months


----------



## FROSTY (Jan 22, 2015)

*Re: CM Punk just got creamed.*



KO Bossy said:


> How long did it go?


*It was over in 10 seconds, but the ref let it go for about 2 minutes.*


----------



## Jack the Ripper (Apr 8, 2016)

*Re: CM Punk just got creamed.*

I don't think it'll be a wise move to try and get back in the octagon again! When you're 37 with no mma background what so ever you just can't fight at that level! And I don't know if it'd be a good move to comeback to WWE either, he just got embarrassed in front of the whole world, the fact that he lost isn't embarrassing, but the way he lost... I don't know I just don't think WWE would even put him in the main event scene if he came back from UFC looking like that! Lesnar came back after two losses but the guy was the world fucking champ before that, Punk just got humiliated. I like punk, I honestly wish he never left, now it's just hard to even take him serious as a threat in the pro wrestling. But anyway at least he did something that not a lot of people with his celebrity status would be willing to do.


----------



## Arkham258 (Jan 30, 2015)

*Re: CM Punk just got creamed.*



Rick_James said:


> All the people saying "I'm proud of him for trying his dream" can just stop already lol. He tried his dream and got his ass kicked in the cage.


He was on a UFC pay per view that everyone tuned in to see, a guy putting himself out there when he didn't have to because he has balls. 

You're some guy making fun of him on an internet forum

Guess who I have more respect for. 

It's the guy getting everyone's attention on a global scale and banging AJ Lee


----------



## WrestlingOracle (Jul 6, 2013)

At least Punk slipped out abit: James Toney when Couture got him down seemed absolutely clueless. Toney lasted a little longer but still. Props to Punk for seeing things through


----------



## Jackal (Nov 6, 2014)

*Re: CM Punk just got creamed.*



Super Hetero Male said:


> CM Punk is a worse MMA fighter than Snooki is a professional wrestler. Hope he knows that.


You're just a cunt, who makes cunt posts, no need to hope, we all know that.


----------



## Dr. Middy (Jan 21, 2015)

*Re: CM Punk just got creamed.*

Shitting on Punk because he actually had balls to peruse a dream where he knew he would probably fail and fail HARD. Pathetic some of you. 

I wasn't surprised, I didn't expect him to do much and he got his ass handed to him and his face rearranged. But hey, he put in the effort, and he tried, even though he was walking into a losing situation.


----------



## ManiacMichaelMyers (Oct 23, 2009)

Brollins said:


> The guy seems like he is unloading years of resentment towards Punk, just brutal.


CM went straight heel before the fight and refused to shake Gall's hand at the staredown saying he's not there to shake hands he's there to beat up Gall. Basically CM Punk flipped on his real life heel switch (which is part of the reason I dislike him) when upto that point he was Mr. Respectful. 

So he starts being the cocky bastard that he is, going full on CM Punk the character who can back up his words. Tonight we witnessed Phil Brooks laid waste and it was satisfying for me because he was exposed for what he is and that is a shit talker who can't really back up his shit talk unless he's scripted to win. :draper2


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Punk: Is the swelling going down?


----------



## V-Trigger (Jul 6, 2016)

*Re: CM Punk just got creamed.*

So many keyboard warriors here.

That took balls and he has the wrestling world respect. Just look at twitter.


----------



## Flair Flop (May 21, 2011)

*Re: CM Punk just got creamed.*

Wtf is everyone talking about? I'd gladly step in the ring and get my ass beat for the sort of money he was paid to do so. I wouldn't even bother wasting my time training. Let me get in the damn ring, knock the shit out of me a few times and pay me, bitches.


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

midget refs and stopping fights, kin hell

fight is over


----------



## T0M (Jan 11, 2015)

:trips2


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*Re: CM Punk just got creamed.*

@Headliner* Please put this in the OP:*

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/774811553723920384


----------



## Iapetus (Jun 5, 2015)

*Re: CM Punk just got creamed.*

[Punk haters hearing he got destroyed]


----------



## JDP2016 (Apr 4, 2016)

Time for some fuckery????


----------



## Dobbizzle (Dec 27, 2015)

*Re: CM Punk just got creamed.*

All the haters are hilarious. Most of you don't even have enough balls to stop watching a wrestling product you all claim to "hate" so wind your necks in a little eh? He gave it a shot and got ruined, fair enough. I was legit feeling for the dude once the punches started coming in but he got his ass beat, took it like a man and didn't bitch or whine or complain at all, he took it with class. Something the vast majority of you have very little to none of. Class and balls, both things a lot of you should look into getting. Real talk.


----------



## Seth Grimes (Jul 31, 2015)

*Re: CM Punk just got creamed.*



 Māŕiķ Ŝŵįfţ;62543769 said:


> Like everyone else, I'm just going to fish for likes and say props to him for at least having the courage to do this.


how edgy of you


----------



## Jackal (Nov 6, 2014)

*Re: CM Punk just got creamed.*



Arkham258 said:


> He was on a UFC pay per view that everyone tuned in to see, a guy putting himself out there when he didn't have to because he has balls.
> 
> You're some guy making fun of him on an internet forum
> 
> ...


That^, This^


----------



## Sincere (May 7, 2015)

BJJ brown belt with submission wins vs. white belt with no fights? That went as expected. I feel like they could have made a better match up for Punk's first outing, but at least he tried, and at least it seems he's not letting it keep him down.

Gotta respect that.
:draper2


----------



## The Hardcore Show (Apr 13, 2003)

*Re: CM Punk just got creamed.*

Still don't ever see him working for WWE again. So those people could stop dreaming. You have a better chance of seeing Chris Benoit footage on WWE TV then him working another match for them.

As for as the fight goes we pretty much knew this was going to happen but hey he can say he got into the octagon and lived out a dream he had. Most likely he is kicking himself for not trying to do this when his contract was up in 2011.


----------



## Heath V (Apr 9, 2014)

*Re: CM Punk just got creamed.*

Hate to tell you I told you so but....


----------



## WrestlingOracle (Jul 6, 2013)

when Chuck Liddell broke Rich Franklin's arm on the hard kick in their fight: things rolled on. Why did Browne get a TO there? Could mean a little cardio wise even though he is obviously disadvantaged.


----------



## Cesaro Section (Sep 7, 2014)

*Re: CM Punk just got creamed.*

I'm really not trying to hate but that was completely ridiculous. There wasn't a single ounce of anything that resembled a fighter from him. Goofily walked right at him, hands high as fuck and got taken down honestly clean and as easy as I've ever seen. It legitimately looked like he had no training. Once it was on the ground and Gall hit that first shot from on top you could tell it was done right there.

That was the most one sided fight I've ever seen in my life. Embarrassingly bad performance and I really really do feel bad for the dude. He had the balls to do it, and props for that but he definitley should give this up and move on, that was not good.


----------



## TheGeneticFreak (Feb 27, 2016)

ManiacMichaelMyers said:


> CM went straight heel before the fight and refused to shake Gall's hand at the staredown saying he's not there to shake hands he's there to beat up Gall. Basically CM Punk flipped on his real life heel switch (which is part of the reason I dislike him) when upto that point he was Mr. Respectful.
> 
> So he starts being the cocky bastard that he is, going full on CM Punk the character who can back up his words. Tonight we witnessed Phil Brooks laid waste and it was satisfying for me because he was exposed for what he is and that is a shit talker who can't really back up his shit talk unless he's scripted to win. :draper2


Gall was talking shit all before the fight that's why he didn't shake hands.


----------



## Rowdy Yates (Nov 24, 2014)

*Re: CM Punk just got creamed.*

He done better than i thought he would. Galls last opponent lasted 45 seconds.Jose Aldo who was p4p number 1 in the sport got knocked out after 13 seconds, Shit happens. Punk just had a legit bad ass on his back trying to smash his face in for almost 3 minutes. Any of you geeks mocking him here think you would do better?. Punk just lived out one of his dreams . Fair play and full respect to him. The key bored warriors can unkout


----------



## Māŕiķ Ŝŵįfţ (Dec 30, 2014)

*Re: CM Punk just got creamed.*



Seth Grimes said:


> how edgy of you


You must have a weird definition of edgy then...


----------



## Lariat From Hell (Oct 5, 2013)

*Re: CM Punk just got creamed.*



Arkham258 said:


> Congrats to Punk for having the balls to do something no one shitting on him right now would


*Having the money and popularity to do, because none of us would even get close in two years. Still had guts, but that wasn't the real reason he got signed.*


----------



## Mr.Amazing5441 (Jun 20, 2015)

*Re: CM Punk just got creamed.*



KO Bossy said:


> How long did it go?


It wentr for like 20-25 seconds. I will describe the fight so if you dont wanna read it, I suggest you stop here.

Well actually the fight was 2 minutes. It felt like 20 seconds, kudos to Punk for actually surviving for 2 minutes.

As soon as the bell rang and both punk and Mickey charged in and Mickey quickly took him to the ground. There were standing for 1 second max. (Note: His footwork was also kinda awkward). Mickey did quick work and Punk tried his hardest to survive but then tapped.

I honestly felt bad, he spent 2 years training for this 1 moment and then went on for 20 seconds, not because of skill but because of pride. Before he even walked in the octagon, he was looking at the crowd with the "I made it" face and start carrying himself like a star.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

*Re: CM Punk just got creamed.*



Seth Grimes said:


> Not a single person has said Punk would go far in UFC don't talk rubbish


Honestly, are you mad? Because where did I mention that in my post. Who said he would? Who? Who? Who? Who? Who? *New Day Voice*

I have been on this forum for a long time. And during Punk's peak years his super diehard fans (not his regular fans) were WOAT on here. Marking out because he had a white belt in Ju Jutsu and geeks would say off the wall shit like "if anyone could beat up someone in a real fight it's Punk because he's training with Gracie and doing this, that and the 3rd." Or "Punk is legitimate because he trains in martial arts". Reading that shit was unbearable. 

:Out :suckit

He's just a regular cat like a lot of people are. Now his super fans can shut the fuck up and move on with their lives. And this is coming from someone that enjoyed Punk in WWE and is not bitter at him leaving like a lot of people are.


----------



## Rick_James (May 11, 2012)

*Re: CM Punk just got creamed.*



Arkham258 said:


> He was on a UFC pay per view that everyone tuned in to see, a guy putting himself out there when he didn't have to because he has balls.
> 
> You're some guy making fun of him on an internet forum
> 
> ...


I know this is the expected response lol. For the same pay day, yes I'd take an ass kicking in the cage too. Plus Punk was always about getting those big wins, but now he is content with losing?


----------



## Best Bout Machine (Jan 24, 2009)

*Re: CM Punk just got creamed.*

 That was sad to watch. I guess he'll be going off to NJPW soon.


----------



## WrestlingOracle (Jul 6, 2013)

When you any body part to Werdum: GG. Edit: WOW Browne made it. One tough SOB


----------



## Cipher (Mar 27, 2016)

*Re: CM Punk just got creamed.*

Take your pick


----------



## Jackal (Nov 6, 2014)

*Re: CM Punk just got creamed.*



Cesaro Section said:


> I'm really not trying to hate but that was completely ridiculous. *There wasn't a single ounce of anything that resembled a fighter from him*. Goofily walked right at him, hands high as fuck and got taken down honestly clean and as easy as I've ever seen. Once it was on the ground and Gall hit that first shot from on top you could tell it was done right there.
> 
> That was the most one sided fight I've ever seen in my life. Embarrassingly bad performance and I really really do feel bad for the dude. He definitley should give this up and move on, that was not good.


Fucking stupid!!!!

A fighter fights, no matter the odds.....


----------



## Believe That (Aug 19, 2014)

*Re: CM Punk just got creamed.*

Give me what Punk got paid to do this fight 

I will glady get my ass fucking kicked for that amount of money 

So can you babies who keep saying "All of you guys who are talking shit wouldn't step into a fight" shut up


----------



## What A Maneuver (Jun 16, 2013)

I never ever expected him to win, but goddammit. It's still terrible having to see it go down like this.


----------



## JDP2016 (Apr 4, 2016)

_Phew. I lasted longer than that Punk guy._


----------



## Liger!Liger! (Apr 6, 2016)

*Re: CM Punk just got creamed.*

Now let's wait for him to tell something fishy happened there and come back to wrestling or stop showing in public altogether.


----------



## FROSTY (Jan 22, 2015)

*Re: CM Punk just got creamed.*

*Courtesy of Scrilla LMFAO*


----------



## Jackal (Nov 6, 2014)

*Re: CM Punk just got creamed.*



Māŕiķ Ŝŵįfţ;62544017 said:


> You must have a weird definition of edgy then...


You must just be a prick!


----------



## Godway (May 21, 2013)

*Re: CM Punk just got creamed.*

Nobody who follows MMA/UFC actually thought Punk had a chance, tbf. So it's not like any of this was surprising. Punk had like a miracle, maybe he catches him chance, but that was it. He was 100% out of his element from day one and everyone knew that. 

It's funny that people use this as a trolling opportunity. Dude was way out of his league, it doesn't mean he's a complete pussy or something. He went and fought on the highest possible level of competition in his very first fight, and got wrecked. Put him on an amateur card with similar competition and see how he does. 

Fact is, he put himself out there and took a shot. Most WWE Wrestlers would NEVER do that. Fake tough guys like HHH or Roman Reigns certainly wouldn't.


----------



## ManiacMichaelMyers (Oct 23, 2009)

wwetna1 said:


> Who didn't know the difference?
> 
> And also even as a wrestler he wasn't overly strong, an on point striker, or even always on his mat game especially his last few years except vs part timers.


Just read some of the comments before this fight.
Some people actually thought Punk had a chance.


----------



## Rodzilla nWo4lyfe (Jun 28, 2011)

peowulf said:


> He did last longer than Lesnar's first UFC fight.


Except Brock dominated his first UFC fight; whereas Punk didn't even land a hit.


----------



## marshal99 (Jan 6, 2016)

Bret Hart said:


> Certainly made Gall look strong.


Gall didn't need Punk's help to look strong because all his professional fights all ended the same way. Take down , take the back , gullitine choke in less than a minute. Thanks for playing. To have Punk say that Gall only fought cans and believing that he can take him down is seriously arrogant.



obby said:


> He should have fought the power ranger. :no:


Like as if Punk would have fared any better.


----------



## just1988 (Jun 15, 2009)




----------



## Sekai no Kana (May 11, 2014)

*Re: CM Punk just got creamed.*

*Well at least the man tried.

Maybe in his next match he won't just dive in head first and WALK STRAIGHT INTO THE GUY.*


----------



## Mr.Amazing5441 (Jun 20, 2015)

*Re: CM Punk just got creamed.*



Rowdy Yates said:


> He done better than i thought he would. Galls last opponent lasted 45 seconds.Jose Aldo who was p4p number 1 in the sport got knocked out after 13 seconds, Shit happens. Punk just had a legit bad ass on his back trying to smash his face in for almost 3 minutes. Any of you geeks mocking him here think you would do better?. Punk just lived out one of his dreams . Fair play and full respect to him. The key bored warriors can unkout


Except Punk got ZERO offence in and the only reason why he survived for how long he did was because of sheer pride and no skill. If Punk wasnt as egotistical or prideful, he wouldnt last a quarter of that fight.

I respect him for trying and felt bad once he got taken down, but there is no way he will have a successful career in UFC let alone MMA.


----------



## RubberbandGoat (Aug 9, 2016)

*Re: CM Punk just got creamed.*

And Vince, Triple H and Stephanie all laughed their asses off....what a publicity stunt anyway...the guy isn't tough lol


----------



## Delsin Rowe (May 24, 2016)

*Re: CM Punk just got creamed.*

Who didn't see that coming? Stick to pretend fighting, Phil.


----------



## Lothario (Jan 17, 2015)

*Re: CM Punk just got creamed.*

:lol Some of you are being waaaay too sensitive over this. If you're angry at people mocking Punk and your retort is "Well you can't do better," then I sincerely hope you've never criticized anyone in the entertainment industry ever. Yeah, 'Gigli' sucked but it's not like you can direct a film better than Michael Brest, so shutup. Yeah, Kwame Brown was an albatross and a terrible NBA player but you didn't make the league and he did, so shutup.





Please.










:lol


One doesn't have to appear on 'Hell's Kitchen' in order to claim a certain dish made by a previous contestant tastes terrible. It was a massacre and laughable. Nothing more. Nothing less. Don't be so immature. It'll blow over. Eventually. Promise. :lol


----------



## Seth Grimes (Jul 31, 2015)

*Re: CM Punk just got creamed.*



Headliner said:


> Honestly, are you mad? Because where did I mention that in my post. Who said he would? Who? Who? Who? Who? Who? *New Day Voice*
> 
> I have been on this forum for a long time. And during Punk's peak years his super diehard fans (not his regular fans) were WOAT on here. Marking out because he had a white belt in Ju Jutsu and geeks would say off the wall shit like "if anyone could beat up someone in a real fight it's Punk because he's training with Gracie and doing this, that and the 3rd." Or "Punk is legitimate because he trains in martial arts". Reading that shit was unbearable.
> 
> ...


What would I have to be mad about? I just think you're talking out of your ass because I've not seen one person say anything about him being a "legitimate badass". Also maybe you should consider that if those comments are many, many years old then they're probably talking about him being able to beat up random guys (not professionally trained mma fighters) and I wouldn't be surprised if he was able to beat up your average joe.


----------



## Second Nature (Aug 5, 2016)

That was hard to watch his ears got destroyed.


----------



## ManiacMichaelMyers (Oct 23, 2009)

Bret Hart said:


> Hopefully that humbled Punk.


Probably did. He's not Shawn Michaels after all. :lol 
(your avy inspired that comment).



Second Nature said:


> That was hard to watch his ears got destroyed.


A.J.: You did great baby! I still love you.
Punk: WHAT!?



Sekai no Kana said:


> *The moment Punk walked up to him the way he did, I knew he was done. He should have kept his distance for a bit and waited for an opening.*


Yeah he definitely would've won then. 











wwetna1 said:


> That's not wrestling fans though. Those are Punk guys












They're kinda the same thing.


----------



## Rick_James (May 11, 2012)

*Re: CM Punk just got creamed.*

Punk said he will return?


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*Re: CM Punk just got creamed.*


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/774813445506105344


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: CM Punk just got creamed.*

Gall is the man. Guy from NJ, a huge GIANTS fan, and loves to talk shit. Very likable to a guy like me. If I were to ever start to watch UFC, he'd be my guy for sure.


----------



## Māŕiķ Ŝŵįfţ (Dec 30, 2014)

*Re: CM Punk just got creamed.*



Buzzard Follower said:


> You must just be a prick!


Don't see how that makes me a prick...

But okay then...


----------



## Trifektah (Nov 21, 2011)

*Re: CM Punk just got creamed.*

As a frame of reference, the one guy that Bobby Lashley has fought that was UFC caliber was Chad Griggs and Griggs TKO'd him. Griggs then went to the UFC and got absolutely destroyed twice very much like Punk just did.

Lashley has fought nothing but total cans. At least Punk went in there with a legit prospect.


----------



## bmp487 (Dec 7, 2007)

*Re: CM Punk just got creamed.*

I just saw someone on fb make the perfect comment regarding the irony of this whole thing...

Punk took away a spot from mma fighters who have been working at this full-time for several years. Isn't that what Punk was bitching about when it came to The Rock and other so-called part-timers in WWE?


----------



## wwetna1 (Apr 7, 2005)

ManiacMichaelMyers said:


> Just read some of the comments before this fight.
> Some people actually thought Punk had a chance.


That's not wrestling fans though. Those are Punk guys. 

Same ones who think TNA were against him when they fired him for a public fight with another talent back in the JJ Healthsouth days 

Same ones who think a WWE doctor screwed him over and backed him unfollowing Colt for trying to get out a lawsuit when he doesn't have even half his wealth 

Same ones who say well they fired him on his wedding but ignore he walked out on them months before

Same who said OVW was against him despite Heyman admitting to covering for him


----------



## The Hardcore Show (Apr 13, 2003)

*Re: CM Punk just got creamed.*



RKeithO said:


> That was sad to watch. I guess he'll be going off to NJPW soon.


I think he will do 1 or maybe 2 more UFC fights if he can go off to NJPW for a brief run and then retire. Anyone right now thinking he would ever trust Vince or Triple H with any kind of a return is a fool. Maybe a HOF induction years down the road but a one off match or one last run not a fucking chance.


----------



## Liger!Liger! (Apr 6, 2016)

*Re: CM Punk just got creamed.*

Boy,If I knew I could get paid hundreds of grands to lose a half minute fight i'd have followed Punk's exact footsteps a good while ago.


----------



## Super Hetero Male (Jul 1, 2016)

*Re: CM Punk just got creamed.*



Buzzard Follower said:


> You're just a cunt, who makes cunt posts, no need to hope, we all know that.


Haha... truth hurts, baby boy. I hope you're not embarrassed and crying about this like he clearly was.


----------



## RetepAdam. (May 13, 2007)

*Re: CM Punk just got creamed.*



KO Bossy said:


> How long did it go?





Mr.Amazing5441 said:


> It wentr for like 20-25 seconds. I will describe the fight so if you dont wanna read it, I suggest you stop here.


Dude, it went for like 2 minutes.

Gall took him down about 15 seconds in, but he had to work past Punk's guard, get him into a choke, etc. etc.

It probably could've been over about a minute in, but the ref let them continue (presumably because it was a money fight), and Punk actually escaped from one or two submission attempts before tapping.


----------



## Arkham258 (Jan 30, 2015)

*Re: CM Punk just got creamed.*



Deus Ex Machina said:


> *Having the money and popularity to do, because none of us would even get close in two years. Still had guts, but that wasn't the real reason he got signed.*


Punk wasn't exactly hurting for money, guys like him and Bryan are pretty smart with their money. He didn't need to do this. And it's not like he doesn't have other outlets for making money if he wants to. Hell, Marvel has been throwing money his way

He signed up for a potential ass whooping on global television knowing full well there would be tons of people just DYING to make fun of him, as evidenced by this thread. I can't think of many people in my own personal life with fucking grapefruits like that.

I have MASSIVE respect for him. Punk always does what Punk wants to do, no matter how crazy or risky it is. It's how he lives his life and few people can do that.


----------



## sweepdaleg (Jan 30, 2014)

*Re: CM Punk just got creamed.*



Cesaro Section said:


> I'm really not trying to hate but that was completely ridiculous. There wasn't a single ounce of anything that resembled a fighter from him. Goofily walked right at him, hands high as fuck and got taken down honestly clean and as easy as I've ever seen. It legitimately looked like he had no training. Once it was on the ground and Gall hit that first shot from on top you could tell it was done right there.
> 
> That was the most one sided fight I've ever seen in my life. Embarrassingly bad performance and I really really do feel bad for the dude. He had the balls to do it, and props for that but he definitley should give this up and move on, that was not good.


You must have not watched a lot of fights then.


----------



## Believe That (Aug 19, 2014)

*Re: CM Punk just got creamed.*

And who was he trying to kid with that speech at the end


----------



## Dobbizzle (Dec 27, 2015)

obby said:


> He should have fought the power ranger. :no:


You know "the power ranger" is in the World Karate Union Hall of Fame right? He's a seventh degree black belt who's also created his own style of karate, and won a whole bunch of awards in martial arts. The only difference would've been Punk getting his head kicked/punched off rather than being choked out tbh.


----------



## Cipher (Mar 27, 2016)

*Re: CM Punk just got creamed.*

lol, all these "at least he's following his dream!!1" posts are so goddamn cringeworthy.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

*Re: CM Punk just got creamed.*



Seth Grimes said:


> What would I have to be mad about? I just think you're talking out of your ass because I've not seen one person say anything about him being a "legitimate badass". Also maybe you should consider that if those comments are many, many years old then they're probably talking about him being able to beat up random guys (not professionally trained mma fighters) and I wouldn't be surprised if he was able to beat up your average joe.


You joined this forum in 2015. I have been here since 2004. Now go read my post again and you will realize you know nothing about what I am talking about because you weren't here.


----------



## attituderocks (Jul 23, 2016)

*Re: CM Punk just got creamed.*

And marks say wrestlers are better fighters than UFC fighters. :lmao


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

*Re: CM Punk just got creamed.*



Believe That said:


> And who was he trying to kid with that speech at the end


An ass kicking tends to humble people


----------



## Jackal (Nov 6, 2014)

*Re: CM Punk just got creamed.*



bmp487 said:


> I just saw someone on fb make the perfect comment regarding the irony of this whole thing...
> 
> Punk took away a spot from mma fighters who have been working at this full-time for several years. Isn't that what Punk was bitching about when it came to The Rock and other so-called part-timers in WWE?


Coming from the guy with Roman Reigns holding the WWE Title as his Sig........


----------



## Believe That (Aug 19, 2014)

*Re: CM Punk just got creamed.*



Cipher said:


> lol, all these "at least he's following his dream!!1" posts are so goddamn cringeworthy.


I know so pathetic lmfao


----------



## Trifektah (Nov 21, 2011)

*Re: CM Punk just got creamed.*



Liger!Liger! said:


> Boy,If I knew I could get paid hundreds of grands to lose a half minute fight i'd have followed Punk's exact footsteps a good while ago.


You don't have the balls to do anything of the things Punk has done.


----------



## RubberbandGoat (Aug 9, 2016)

*Re: CM Punk just got creamed.*

yeah but him losing just makes WWE feel vindicated for him leaving. He ruined his reputation by getting beat up this bad tonight. He can't carry himself as a bad ass any longer. He just can't .


----------



## dashing_man (Dec 3, 2014)

*Re: CM Punk just got creamed.*

Dana got what he wanted :vince$

Punk got what he wanted :vince$

Time to come home Punk


----------



## wwetna1 (Apr 7, 2005)

Dobbizzle said:


> You know "the power ranger" is in the World Karate Union Hall of Fame right? He's a seventh degree black belt who's also created his own style of karate, and won a whole bunch of awards in martial arts. The only difference would've been Punk getting his head kicked/punched off rather than being choked out tbh.


I would have been playing Go Green Ranger Go while JDF whooped his ass. Hell Austin St John would whoop his ass in a fight


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

loool gary copelan is getting smaller and smaller as the fight wears on


----------



## Believe That (Aug 19, 2014)

*Re: CM Punk just got creamed.*










My reaction to all CM Punk nut huggers in this thread


----------



## Rick_James (May 11, 2012)

*Re: CM Punk just got creamed.*



Headliner said:


> You joined this forum in 2015. I have been here since 2004. Now go read my post again and you will realize you know nothing about what I am talking about because you weren't here.


I've only been here for a few years but can vouch that there were in fact people saying Punk was a bad ass for getting that white belt in BJJ lol. Not many but at least a handful of dudes.


----------



## obby (May 19, 2009)

Dobbizzle said:


> The only difference would've been Punk getting his head kicked/punched off rather than being choked out tbh.


Still would have been more entertaining :mj


----------



## Saiyanjin2 (Nov 23, 2011)

*Re: CM Punk just got creamed.*

Punk's ego got the best of him, he clearly doesn't belong in the UFC. One thing is to live out your dream, another is getting your ass kicked. He needs a reality check, and I doubt his massive ego will let him see that.


----------



## The True Believer (Oct 19, 2013)

*Re: CM Punk just got creamed.*

Wait a minute, so if any of you would do what Punk did for his money and attention that he got, why is he all of a sudden an idiot for attempting to fight with his level of experience? Would you be willing to say the same thing about yourselves? :hmm:


----------



## Jackal (Nov 6, 2014)

*Re: CM Punk just got creamed.*



Super Hetero Male said:


> Haha... truth hurts, baby boy. I hope you're not embarrassed and crying about this like he clearly was.


Well, yeah the truth does hurt, and it looks like you're disguising the truth delivered to you, by me, with humour.

Embarrassed and crying? Something you do when presented with a reflection?


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

*Re: CM Punk just got creamed.*

That went about as well as I expected :lol 

A broken down 38-year-old VS. a fighter in his 20's. Come the fuck on. There was _never_ going to be any other outcome, but I respect the hell out of him for stepping in there, he may not have even landed a single fucking punch, but it took a ton of heart to do what he did tonight. 

He followed a dream and gets to go home with AJ Lee. Life could be worse.


----------



## Rowdy Yates (Nov 24, 2014)

*Re: CM Punk just got creamed.*



Mr.Amazing5441 said:


> Except Punk got ZERO offence in and the only reason why he survived for how long he did was because of sheer pride and no skill. If Punk wasnt as egotistical or prideful, he wouldnt last a quarter of that fight.
> 
> I respect him for trying and felt bad once he got taken down, but there is no way he will have a successful career in UFC let alone MMA.


Anybody who is a regular viewer of UFC/MMA expected nothing other than what actually happened. Go in the MMA thread on this site and you will not find a single regular posted who expected anything other than Punk getting his arse kicked. A load of geeks who have no interest or clue about MMA celebrating and gloating can fuck rite off. I expected it to last 1 minute maximum so for that reason he did better than i expected. Punk still deserves big respect for stepping in the octagon


----------



## Deadman's Hand (Mar 16, 2013)

*Re: CM Punk just got creamed.*

*Jesus, this thread is pathetic. :lol

Anyways, I honestly don't see Punk doing another fight. I know he has a multi-fight deal, but I just can't imagine him getting back in there.*


----------



## ManiacMichaelMyers (Oct 23, 2009)

*Re: CM Punk just got creamed.*




















Cipher said:


> lol, all these "at least he's following his dream!!1" posts are so goddamn cringeworthy.


_"The midlife crisis dream has *not *come true."_


----------



## just1988 (Jun 15, 2009)

*Re: CM Punk just got creamed.*


----------



## Seth Grimes (Jul 31, 2015)

*Re: CM Punk just got creamed.*



Headliner said:


> You joined this forum in 2015. I have been here since 2004. Now go read my post again and you will realize you know nothing about what I am talking about because you weren't here.


It's funny because I actually knew you would bring that up, though for being such a smart man you never considered the fact I've been on these forums since way before 2015, I just needed an account to make a comment in 2015


----------



## Believe That (Aug 19, 2014)

*Re: CM Punk just got creamed.*

Punk talking about his "dream" when he is older 

Well I wanted to be a UFC fighter and in my first match I got owned and didn't even get to throw a punch


----------



## safc-scotty (Sep 4, 2014)

All the respect in the world for Punk for taking the risk and fighting in the UFC. 

That being said, I do struggle to understand why he seems keen on going forward with further fights. I don't know much, if anything, about MMA as I only started watching a few months back, but is there realistically any guys in the UFC that he would actually have a decent to good chance against? He's had a chance to live out a dream of his and I don't really understand what he gets out of fighting another 2 or 3 fights just to get his arse handed to him again. Saying that, he said in his interview afterwards that he had fun in this fight so maybe he is just a glutton for punishment?


----------



## STEVALD (Oct 11, 2011)

What A Maneuver said:


> I'm just gonna curl up under a blanket for a little while :mj2


----------



## Red Hair (Aug 17, 2016)

*Re: CM Punk just got creamed.*



Headliner said:


> Fuck it. Let's do this.
> 
> Remember when CM Punk had all them diehard super fans that thought Punk was legit bad ass and could beat up people because he trained in Ju Jistu or some shit? You couldn't tell them shit. Where dey at doe :lmao:lmao:lmao


Right?! Now all I hear about is his whack ass passion and how he was "courageous for trying something new". Nah B. I would give him credit if he would've landed a punch, but as we see, he didn't do jack. Dude took a breathe, thats it.


----------



## Vic Capri (Jun 7, 2006)

*Re: CM Punk just got creamed.*

Punk to return at the Royal Rumble! :lol

- Vic


----------



## The Hardcore Show (Apr 13, 2003)

*Re: CM Punk just got creamed.*

HE'S NOT COMING BACK TO WWE EVERYONE GET THAT OUT OF YOUR FUCKING HEADS


----------



## LPPrince (Apr 9, 2013)

Whats sad isn't that he lost, whats sad is all the negativity and mockery coming from people like those in this thread.

Besides, he won the moment the opening bell rang and he was standing in that octagon. That was the real victory. Not winning the fight itself, his chances of that were closer to none than slim;the victory was doing something so many people told him he'd never do.

Proud of him for being in there in his situation.


----------



## peowulf (Nov 26, 2006)

Rodzilla nWo4lyfe said:


> Except Brock dominated his first UFC fight; whereas Punk didn't even land a hit.


I know, I've seen Brock's fight. It's a lighthearted comment.

Although, Punk did land a few hits when he was down.


----------



## Deadman's Hand (Mar 16, 2013)

*Re: CM Punk just got creamed.*



The True Believer said:


> Wait a minute, so if any of you would do what Punk did for his money and attention that he got, why is he all of a sudden an idiot for attempting to fight with his level of experience? Would you be willing to say the same thing about yourselves? :hmm:


*Don't bother dude. People have been waiting to do this shitposting about Punk for two years now. Let them get it out of their systems.*


----------



## WrestlingOracle (Jul 6, 2013)

HEEL WERDUM and Sobral ready to go at a moment's notice :maury:


----------



## Dobbizzle (Dec 27, 2015)

wwetna1 said:


> I would have been playing Go Green Ranger Go while JDF whooped his ass. Hell Austin St John would whoop his ass in a fight


Isn't Austin Taekwondo? I always remembered his ridiculous kicks more than anything else. But yeah I would've joined you in the Go Green Ranger Go haha, I supported Punk because he's a wrestler and I would've liked for him to at least have had a decent crack at it, but if he was fighting JDF I would've been 100% against him haha.


----------



## Catsaregreat (Sep 15, 2012)

*Re: CM Punk just got creamed.*

Why would WWE want him back now? Dude just embarrassed himself and would make them look bad.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

*Re: CM Punk just got creamed.*



Seth Grimes said:


> It's funny because I actually knew you would bring that up, though for being such a smart man you never considered the fact I've been on these forums since way before 2015, I just needed an account to make a comment in 2015


Excuses excuses. Admit you're being defensive. There's nothing wrong with that. You are a fan, and feeling some kind of way. I get it. I commend Punk for chasing his dream and not listening when people told him not to do it. But this just showed he's not about that life and he's better off sticking to writing comics.


----------



## wwe9391 (Aug 31, 2016)

*Re: CM Punk just got creamed.*

Wade Keller blew up my fuckin twitter when I said Punk needs to come back to what he is best at and thats pro wrestling. 


Punk will be back in wwe. I don't care what anyone says he will be back. Punks an asshole but he is also a business man as well. He knows dam well the HUGE business his return in wwe would be.


----------



## Godway (May 21, 2013)

*Re: CM Punk just got creamed.*



Lothario said:


> :lol Some of you are being waaaay too sensitive over this. If you're angry at people mocking Punk and your retort is "Well you can't do better," then I sincerely hope you've never criticized anyone in the entertainment industry ever. Yeah, 'Gigli' sucked but it's not like you can direct a film better than Michael Brest, so shutup. Yeah, Kwame Brown was an albatross and a terrible NBA player but you didn't make the league and he did, so shutup.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh I agree, the whole "You wouldn't do better" thing is a stupid retort. Well not to me, as I've boxed at an amateur level and actually think I would have done better than that, but still :lol All's I was saying is that look at the context OF that fight. Punk was entirely outclassed and had no business being on a UFC PPV card against a guy like Mickey Gall. 

He's at best, an amateur fighter, fighting weekend warriors and cans on amateur cards, like Batista did. So I just think it's lame of some people to go out there and say "LOL fake fighter, he's a pussy, he's this, he's that" for getting wiped by Mickey Gall, as everyone knew that's exactly what would happen as he was way, way, way out of his league. It be like a journeyman MLB minor league player getting called up at 34 years old to the majors and facing Clayton Kershaw in his first at bat and then going LOL dude sucks, he can't hit a baseball at all!! Well you don't know what, he can hit baseballs just not at this level against this competition. It's just funny watching geeks on this forum or internet in general try to drag Punk down because he got his ass kicked. That's more so UFC's fault than his. 

That's not the perfect comparison as Punk in MMA probably doesn't even compare to a minor league baseball player's talent level, but he still worked with a good camp for two years and I assume if he went on to fight in amateur cards he'd end up doing okay at least. Putting him against the highest competition in the world was always going to end up this way. Regular guy vs. guy who's been training for a decade, is younger, faster, stronger, is always going to end up this way, common sense tells you that.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: CM Punk just got creamed.*

Punk would be absolutely nuts to have another fight. I know he said he will continue, but come on. Between getting your ass whopped, and getting embarrassed, why continue that? Not like he needs the money. He could retire today from everything, including WWE, and never need to work another day in his life.


----------



## Monterossa (Jul 25, 2012)

*Re: CM Punk just got creamed.*

One take down, punches to the head, and then neck choke, tap-out.

what a joke.


----------



## marshal99 (Jan 6, 2016)

JDF has been calling out Punk for years way before Punk joined the UFC. Punk is just too pussy to accept.


----------



## TheMenace (May 26, 2013)

safc-scotty said:


> All the respect in the world for Punk for taking the risk and fighting in the UFC.
> 
> That being said, I do struggle to understand why he seems keen on going forward with further fights. I don't know much, if anything, about MMA as I only started watching a few months back, but is there realistically any guys in the UFC that he would actually have a decent to good chance against? He's had a chance to live out a dream of his and I don't really understand what he gets out of fighting another 2 or 3 fights just to get his arse handed to him again. Saying that, he said in his interview afterwards that he had fun in this fight so maybe he is just a glutton for punishment?


I respect Punk for attempting what he did but it's painfully obvious that he's nowhere near where he needs to be to compete with UFC fighters. By the time he gains enough experience in karate, wrestling, etc he will be in his 40s and too old to compete. His best chance at continuing his MMA career is to fight for a smaller MMA company against inexperienced opponents. I'm not sure if his ego would allow him to do it though.


----------



## Red Hair (Aug 17, 2016)

*Re: CM Punk just got creamed.*



Liger!Liger! said:


> *Boy,If I knew I could get paid hundreds of grands to lose a half minute fight i'd have followed Punk's exact footsteps a good while ago.*


 Realest reply in this thread.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

*Re: CM Punk just got creamed.*

Punk just isn't being realistic, alot of MMA fighters are near retirement when they're at his age. Dude can preach about picking yourself back up and not letting anyone tell you you can't do something until the cow comes home, but its just not possible for him to have any kind of successful career at his age in this sport, no matter how many times he picks himself back up he's gonna get knocked right back down.

I predict he'll come back and fight 1 more time and get beat up just as bad as he did here and then he'll be done for good. He needs to realize he's too old, he's only gonna keep getting older, by the time it would take him to train and get on any of these guys level he'll be in his late 40's.


----------



## LPPrince (Apr 9, 2013)

*Re: CM Punk just got creamed.*

I don't understand what you people get out of mocking him or puffing your chest laughing like its funny that the result we all knew was coming actually happened.


----------



## Believe That (Aug 19, 2014)

*Re: CM Punk just got creamed.*

CM Punk come do something more magical and face THE MAN WHO RUNS THE PLACE at WRESTLE MANIA!!!!


----------



## T0M (Jan 11, 2015)

*Re: CM Punk just got creamed.*

I guess you do have to respect a guy who chases his dream and gives it everything but, damn, if you're that outclassed maybe it's just best to think you're not actually that good at it.


----------



## Hasan--97 (Aug 5, 2016)

*Re: CM Punk just got creamed.*

Alot of your favs would get beat up badly in the octagon. People laughing at another human getting beat like this would not have the guts to try.


----------



## The True Believer (Oct 19, 2013)

*Re: CM Punk just got creamed.*



Deadman's Hand said:


> *Don't bother dude. People have been waiting to do this shitposting about Punk for two years now. Let them get it out of their systems.*


Which makes it all the weirder. They hear Punk was gonna fight in the Octagon and it's "LOL what a mong! :lol" Now, I bet you some of those same people, who were calling him idiots before, are some of the same ones saying that they'd put themselves in Punk's shoes to discredit what he did; which would make them idiots by their own logic. It doesn't add up unless they have low self-esteem and want to tell everyone that they're not to be taken seriously.


----------



## TheMenace (May 26, 2013)

LPPrince said:


> Whats sad isn't that he lost, whats sad is all the negativity and mockery coming from people like those in this thread.
> 
> Besides, he won the moment the opening bell rang and he was standing in that octagon. That was the real victory. Not winning the fight itself, his chances of that were closer to none than slim;the victory was doing something so many people told him he'd never do.
> 
> Proud of him for being in there in his situation.


Sadly, some just can't help themselves but to kick a man when he's down.


----------



## kimino (Mar 16, 2012)

*Re: CM Punk just got creamed.*

Stop the hate? Seriously the guy used his fame to get on the UFC, Dana White used Punk mainstream appeal to get money, i laugh not at CM Punk but at loser fighter who couldnt even do a thing, its not just Punk if any fighter did a disgrace of a fight like this (Punk lasted but he never competed he did nothing but take hits) i would slate them not caring about the name. Its always the same whenever there is a fighter like punk we laugh for a while during the time of the fight he disappear from the Mixed Martial Arts world and we move on to better fights, Punk is gonna be destroyed by many today, then we all move on, if there are idiots who cant let it go after some time then they're idiots, but at least today sensibility "dreams" and some stuff like that wont work


----------



## Deadman's Hand (Mar 16, 2013)

*Re: CM Punk just got creamed.*



Catsaregreat said:


> Why would WWE want him back now? Dude just embarrassed himself and would make them look bad.


*Well ass-whooping or not, Punk is still a guy a ton of people are invested in. If WWE (or any company for that matter) were to bring him back out of wrestling, it could generate a lot of interest.

A wrestler losing in the UFC when everyone said he would, doesn't exactly get rid of his drawing ability.*


----------



## The Hardcore Show (Apr 13, 2003)

*Re: CM Punk just got creamed.*



wwe9391 said:


> Wade Keller blew up my fuckin twitter when I said Punk needs to come back to what he is best at and thats pro wrestling.
> 
> 
> Punk will be back in wwe. I don't care what anyone says he will be back. Punks an asshole but he is also a business man as well. He knows dam well the HUGE business his return in wwe would be.


He doesn't need the bullshit of WWE get that out of your head. You don't think NJPW couldn't offer him a shitload of money and a big platform to wrestle again?


----------



## Seth Grimes (Jul 31, 2015)

*Re: CM Punk just got creamed.*



Headliner said:


> Excuses excuses. Admit you're being defensive. There's nothing wrong with that. You are a fan, and feeling some kind of way. I get it. I commend Punk for chasing his dream and not listening when people told him not to do it. But this just showed he's not about that life and he's better off sticking to writing comics.


Excuses for what exactly? You're using my 'join date' as a reason for as why you're right and I'm wrong and I told you that isn't my join date so where's the excuse? I have nothing to be defensive about, I called you out for talking rubbish and you got defensive.


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

*Re: CM Punk just got creamed.*

I'm a Punk fan, always will be, but the people seething over him now being mocked are the kind of WWE geeks who've never watched an MMA fight in their lives. 

Just keep quiet about shit you don't really understand, for fucks sake.


----------



## Super Hetero Male (Jul 1, 2016)

*Re: CM Punk just got creamed.*



Buzzard Follower said:


> Well, yeah the truth does hurt, and it looks like you're disguising the truth delivered to you, by me, with humour.
> 
> Embarrassed and crying? Something you do when presented with a reflection?



Hahaahah holy shit I love that you're taking this so personal. This is honestly the saddest thing I've ever seen. You know CM Punk doesn't even know you exist, right? You don't need to defend his honor like he's your god damn daddy or something.


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

*Re: CM Punk just got creamed.*


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/774811351591956480


----------



## Dobbizzle (Dec 27, 2015)

*Re: CM Punk just got creamed.*



Headliner said:


> But this just showed he's not about that life and he's better off sticking to writing comics.


Tbh he's not about that life either. He's partially written 1 story for the Thor annual then had a small run on such a minor character that most people who aren't uber comic book fans wouldn't even have known existed if he hadn't been played by Batista in a movie. Before the GoTG movie it was one of the least successful titles in Marvel's catalogue in a VERY long time.


----------



## Chris JeriG.O.A.T (Jun 17, 2014)

*Re: CM Punk just got creamed.*

Why do people keep saying "none of you have the balls to do it"? What none of us have is the money to train privately for 2 years without having to work and none of us have the personal connections and fame required to get fast tracked to a UFC main card. We'd have to make real sacrifices to try and join UFC, it's not something we could just do on a whim like he did. 

I bet if you offered a deal that allowed someone to train for free for 2 years, not have to work, have all their expenses paid, completely skip the amateur and undercard ranks and they would get paid a huge check regardless of performance, there would be a lot more people with the "balls" to do it than you all think.

It's when you have to pay to train, quit your job, move across the country, fight on the undercard for years and get paid next to nothing just for a chance at a UFC main card fight that few people have the "balls" to do.


----------



## Mr.Amazing5441 (Jun 20, 2015)

*Re: CM Punk just got creamed.*



RetepAdam. said:


> Dude, it went for like 2 minutes.
> 
> Gall took him down about 15 seconds in, but he had to work past Punk's guard, get him into a choke, etc. etc.
> 
> It probably could've been over about a minute in, but the ref let them continue (presumably because it was a money fight), and Punk actually escaped from one or two submission attempts before tapping.


I edit my post after I watched the fight again with my brother. This time I actually paid attention to the time and Punk actually survived for 2 minutes. It felt like 20 seconds however. Hence why i said 20 seconds.


----------



## marshal99 (Jan 6, 2016)

safc-scotty said:


> All the respect in the world for Punk for taking the risk and fighting in the UFC.
> 
> That being said, I do struggle to understand why he seems keen on going forward with further fights. I don't know much, if anything, about MMA as I only started watching a few months back, but is there realistically any guys in the UFC that he would actually have a decent to good chance against? He's had a chance to live out a dream of his and I don't really understand what he gets out of fighting another 2 or 3 fights just to get his arse handed to him again. Saying that, he said in his interview afterwards that he had fun in this fight so maybe he is just a glutton for punishment?


It's easy why he wants to continue to fight in the UFC , win or lose , he gets paid and put food on the table for AJ Lee. It's not like AJ is working or anything. If Dana cuts him and left him with no income , that's when he'll start to get worried and go back to wrestling with his tail between his legs.


----------



## LPPrince (Apr 9, 2013)

*Re: CM Punk just got creamed.*



SAMCRO said:


> Punk just isn't being realistic, alot of MMA fighters are about to hang it up and retire when they're at his age. Dude can preach about picking yourself back up and not letting anyone tell you you can't do something until the cow comes home, but its just not possible for him to have any kind of successful career at his age in this sport, no matter how many times he picks himself back up he's gonna get knocked right back down.
> 
> I predict he'll come back at fight 1 more time and get beat up just as bad as he did here and then he'll be done for good. He needs to realize he's too old, he's only gonna keep getting older, by the time it would take him to train and get on any of these guys level he'll be in his late 40's.


Its not about being successful at winning the fights though;its about being successful at doing it in the first place. Which he is.

He won the moment the opening bell rang, not the moment he submitted. As someone who trains at a boxing gym I know that you can't go into an encounter believing you're going to lose as you've lost already so I'm sure he believed he'd win the fight(he had to). But the fact that he did it at all is all that matters when you're in his shoes.

Its like you're saying;he shouldn't do it. But he did. And thats enough to sleep well at night.


----------



## bmp487 (Dec 7, 2007)

*Re: CM Punk just got creamed.*



Buzzard Follower said:


> Coming from the guy with Roman Reigns holding the WWE Title as his Sig........


Classic diversion from the issue. When people don't even address my actual point, they know they're wrong.


----------



## Red Hair (Aug 17, 2016)

LPPrince said:


> Whats sad isn't that he lost, whats sad is all the negativity and mockery coming from people like those in this thread.
> 
> Besides, he won the moment the opening bell rang and he was standing in that octagon. That was the real victory. Not winning the fight itself, his chances of that were closer to none than slim;the victory was doing something so many people told him he'd never do.
> 
> Proud of him for being in there in his situation.


People like you need to get real. Seriously. Reading that made me gag.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*Re: CM Punk just got creamed.*

*Punk marks were just talking about his haters making excuses if he won. It goes both ways. He got his ass whooped. Accept it and move on. Saying stupid stuff like "U'D LOSE TOO!" makes you look no better than guys saying it's rigged if he wins.*


----------



## TD_DDT (Jul 28, 2015)

*Re: CM Punk just got creamed.*

Better chance of Tebow playing an MLB game than CM punk winning a UFC match.


----------



## safc-scotty (Sep 4, 2014)

TheMenace said:


> I respect Punk for attempting what he did but it's painfully obvious that he's nowhere near where he needs to be to compete with UFC fighters. By the time he gains enough experience in karate, wrestling, etc he will be in his 40s and too old to compete. His best chance at continuing his MMA career is to fight for a smaller MMA company against inexperienced opponents. I'm not sure if his ego would allow him to do it though.


Would the UFC even allow him to come back? I think he has a contract for a few fights but as you say he did look out of his depth against someone who was relatively inexperienced as well (albeit far more experienced that him), at least in terms of pro MMA fights. Like I said, all the respect in the world for him but I hope he calls it quits after that. I actually felt a bit uncomfortable watching it.


----------



## FITZ (May 8, 2007)

I wasn't expecting Punk to win but I'll admit I was hoping he would somehow pull out a win. Once he got taken down I knew it wasn't going to be pretty.


----------



## wwetna1 (Apr 7, 2005)

Dobbizzle said:


> Isn't Austin Taekwondo? I always remembered his ridiculous kicks more than anything else. But yeah I would've joined you in the Go Green Ranger Go haha, I supported Punk because he's a wrestler and I would've liked for him to at least have had a decent crack at it, but if he was fighting JDF I would've been 100% against him haha.


Yeah lol. He did Muy Thai training his year he taped zeo but his main martial arts training was Taekwondo


----------



## wwe9391 (Aug 31, 2016)

*Re: CM Punk just got creamed.*



The Hardcore Show said:


> He doesn't need the bullshit of WWE get that out of your head. You don't think NJPW couldn't offer him a shitload of money and a big platform to wrestle again?


This time around Punk will get what he wants and much more if he goes back to wwe. Remember wwe needs him more than he needs them. If he came back he get the contract he wanted. He be in control


----------



## Believe That (Aug 19, 2014)

*Re: CM Punk just got creamed.*

If he won you Punk Nuthuggers would be talking mad shit 

Hypocrites lol


----------



## Rick Sanchez (Dec 30, 2012)

*Re: CM Punk just got creamed.*

People like "I told you so." No you didn't, almost no one said he would win. 

Everyone figured he would lose, but at least he had the guts to try. He's still not coming back to WWE though. No fucking way.


----------



## Flair Flop (May 21, 2011)

*Re: CM Punk just got creamed.*

I hope he goes for it again. Fuck 2 minutes! He can break the 30 second barrier and make it all about that dollars to seconds ratio. Hey, at least he'd be the best at something in UFC.


----------



## LPPrince (Apr 9, 2013)

PhenomenalEmpire said:


> People like you need to get real. Seriously. Reading that made me gag.


Reality is Punk was standing in that octagon. Reality is that people are shitting on him for doing better than they'd do in his situation. Reality is that he won the fight against his naysayers and nature itself(at his age he's crazy for starting this) while all the people mocking him have won nothing.

But whatever helps you sleep at night.


----------



## wwetna1 (Apr 7, 2005)

LPPrince said:


> Whats sad isn't that he lost, whats sad is all the negativity and mockery coming from people like those in this thread.
> 
> Besides, he won the moment the opening bell rang and he was standing in that octagon. That was the real victory. Not winning the fight itself, his chances of that were closer to none than slim;the victory was doing something so many people told him he'd never do.
> 
> Proud of him for being in there in his situation.


Participation trophies all around. Dude put off the fight for 2 years with excuses. He got his ass handed to him after talking shit and delaying the same ass whooping he could have took 21 months ago


----------



## Mr.Amazing5441 (Jun 20, 2015)

*Re: CM Punk just got creamed.*



Rowdy Yates said:


> Anybody who is a regular viewer of UFC/MMA expected nothing other than what actually happened. Go in the MMA thread on this site and you will not find a single regular posted who expected anything other than Punk getting his arse kicked. A load of geeks who have no interest or clue about MMA celebrating and gloating can fuck rite off. I expected it to last 1 minute maximum so for that reason he did better than i expected. Punk still deserves big respect for stepping in the octagon


That is true, if anyone did think punk had a chance, they need to check their brain. However there were so many Punk fans that thought that Punk would not only put up a fight but actually win. And not gonna lie, with the confidence Punk was giving off and all the shit he was saying, I actually believed Punk could actually do decent, not win but actually compete, he got down right murdered but respect for trying however.


----------



## ManiacMichaelMyers (Oct 23, 2009)

*Re: CM Punk just got creamed.*



Chris JeriG.O.A.T said:


> Why do people keep saying "none of you have the balls to do it"?


Punk marks need to cling onto anything that makes it less embarrassing to be a fan of his right now. The fact is there are probably hundreds of thousands of people out there that would take a professional ass whopping on a UFC PPV for the money Punk got. That's what people are losing sight of. If you want to call that "balls", fine but it's not something that no one else would do for money. People do all sorts of stupid shit for money. 

I'll give Punk one thing. He wanted to try something new and had a lot of passion for it. But so do a lot of other people and the only reason his wish came true is because of his celebrity built in the WWE. It's all so ironic. The very company he despises is the very reason he got his ass humiliated tonite that was apparently his dream and was "a whole lot of fun".

My enjoyment out of this fight is that I think a large part of the CM Punk character is actual Phil Brooks and that's a shit talking, instigating type douche and I hate people like that. He started bringing that side out within the last week or two and it was funny to see a guy like that shut down like he was. Satisfying not because I actually hate Phil Brooks, but because I hate people and have known people like him.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

*Re: CM Punk just got creamed.*



Seth Grimes said:


> Excuses for what exactly? You're using my 'join date' as a reason for as why you're right and I'm wrong and I told you that isn't my join date so where's the excuse? I have nothing to be defensive about, I called you out for talking rubbish and you got defensive.


Seeing ridiculous posts on this forum for years, remembering & laughing at all of those posts at this very moment means I'm talking rubbish. Got it. 

You have Punk in your avatar. I know the deal. C'mon dude it's ok.unk2


----------



## kimino (Mar 16, 2012)

*Re: CM Punk just got creamed.*



THANOS said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/774811351591956480


I think its easier to let it all pass Thanos, i know you have followed and updated Punk progress on MMA, but dont threat him like he is special, because he is not he lost badly and thats all, if he need every fan of his to cover his ass then he truly will be a disgrace.

There is no shame on what happened to Punk (well it is, but considering his background you can expect that), but what he did is neither something to be proud about, not is something that is worth to glorify.


----------



## amhlilhaus (Dec 19, 2013)

THANOS said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/774811351591956480


So many commenting forget this


----------



## Cesaro Section (Sep 7, 2014)

*Re: CM Punk just got creamed.*



Legit BOSS said:


> *Punk marks were just talking about his haters making excuses if he won. It goes both ways. He got his ass whooped. Accept it and move on. Saying stupid stuff like "U'D LOSE TOO!" makes you look no better than guys saying it's rigged if he wins.*


This times a 100. People saying shit like that only further confirms how much of a joke this whole thing was.

I got no disrespect for the man himself. I actually liked him quite alot.

But that was embarrassingly awful from a performance standpoint. He literally looked like he hadn't had a day of training in his life. Dude came out, did his thing and it definitley did not work out for him. Time for him to move on.


----------



## Sekai no Kana (May 11, 2014)

ManiacMichaelMyers said:


> Yeah he definitely would've won then.


*

I never said he was going to win, I'm saying he should have picked a better strategy instead of rushing in like he did.*


----------



## Jackal (Nov 6, 2014)

*Re: CM Punk just got creamed.*



Super Hetero Male said:


> Hahaahah holy shit I love that you're taking this so personal. This is honestly the saddest thing I've ever seen. You know CM Punk doesn't even know you exist, right? You don't need to defend his honor like he's your god damn daddy or something.


Personal? Nope.....Just calling you out your BS. Im emotionally invested in certain passions, like Pro Wresting, MMA, Soccer etc....I don't give a shit about you though. The saddest thing you've ever seen? Wtf are you seeing? Im laying next to my girl, are you 'seeing that'? Want me to suck her pussy and blow you bubble?


----------



## TheMenace (May 26, 2013)

*Re: CM Punk just got creamed.*

Hooray for you Punk haters. Kick a man when he's down. Throw yourselves a fukin party.


----------



## LPPrince (Apr 9, 2013)

wwetna1 said:


> Participation trophies all around. Dude put off the fight for 2 years with excuses. He got his ass handed to him after talking shit and delaying the same ass whooping he could have took 21 months ago


What excuses? Dude needed to train first. Got injured twice. Those aren't excuses. Thats like saying someone's excuse for not growing old was getting shot in the head.


----------



## DWils (Jul 18, 2016)

*Re: CM Punk just got creamed.*

Look at him tapping out in seconds like a coward. No respect for this loser. I hope he loses his lawsuit against Dr. Amman too.


----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)

Is that Pride music?


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

*Re: CM Punk just got creamed.*

Apparently Vince was running the WWE account during the fight


----------



## Trifektah (Nov 21, 2011)

*Re: CM Punk just got creamed.*



Chris JeriG.O.A.T said:


> Why do people keep saying "none of you have the balls to do it"? What none of us have is the money to train privately for 2 years without having to work and none of us have the personal connections and fame required to get fast tracked to a UFC main card. We'd have to make real sacrifices to try and join UFC, it's not something we could just do on a whim like he did.
> 
> I bet if you offered a deal that allowed someone to train for free for 2 years, not have to work, have all their expenses paid, completely skip the amateur and undercard ranks and they would get paid a huge check regardless of performance, there would be a lot more people with the "balls" to do it than you all think.
> 
> It's when you have to pay to train, quit your job, move across the country, fight on the undercard for years and get paid next to nothing just for a chance at a UFC main card fight that few people have the "balls" to do.


Well, you've completely missed the point.

Punk doesn't need the money he was paid for this fight. He spent his own money to train and accomplish his dream and knew damn well there was a good chance he would get his ass kicked and a legion of douche bag trolls online would crack jokes at his expense...and he still did it.

That's the point.


----------



## Dr. Middy (Jan 21, 2015)

*Re: CM Punk just got creamed.*



Legit BOSS said:


> *Punk marks were just talking about his haters making excuses if he won. It goes both ways. He got his ass whooped. Accept it and move on. Saying stupid stuff like "U'D LOSE TOO!" makes you look no better than guys saying it's rigged if he wins.*


Man it sucks marking for Punk and Becky when I have to deal with shit like this dude :lol

Punk was gonna get destroyed, it was a matter of how long he'd last. I understood that, and really the most I thought would happen is that he might have got Gall down for a bit. 

But hey, he got there, and he had his moment to actually step in the Octagon, so good for him.


----------



## Yeah1993 (Nov 20, 2008)

*Re: CM Punk just got creamed.*

When did Punk become did the forum's least favourite wrestler? Are half of the posters HHH cuntlickers now? Wrestling fans are the worst.

And...like I don't watch MMA but how good are people supposed to be after one fight? You suck once and give up totally? Is that how it goes? 

Also...uh...remember when Brock Lesnar lost his UFC debut in 90 seconds? I'm betting some of the responses in that thread on here were similar to the ones in this thread. "He should give up fighting" "Fake tough guy" "He'll never make it" You're the type of people they make fun of in documentaries and interviews, like anybody that said Elvis Presley couldn't make money with singing.


----------



## wwe9391 (Aug 31, 2016)

*Re: CM Punk just got creamed.*

Some couldn't resist to take a jab at Reigns in this thread couldn't they? SMH


----------



## Believe That (Aug 19, 2014)

*Re: CM Punk just got creamed.*

I think CM punk marks are being more embarrassing then his fight was unk4


----------



## Seth Grimes (Jul 31, 2015)

*Re: CM Punk just got creamed.*



Chris JeriG.O.A.T said:


> Why do people keep saying "none of you have the balls to do it"? What none of us have is the money to train privately for 2 years without having to work and none of us have the personal connections and fame required to get fast tracked to a UFC main card. We'd have to make real sacrifices to try and join UFC, it's not something we could just do on a whim like he did.
> 
> I bet if you offered a deal that allowed someone to train for free for 2 years, not have to work, have all their expenses paid, completely skip the amateur and undercard ranks and they would get paid a huge check regardless of performance, there would be a lot more people with the "balls" to do it than you all think.
> 
> It's when you have to pay to train, quit your job, move across the country, fight on the undercard for years and get paid next to nothing just for a chance at a UFC main card fight that few people have the "balls" to do.


This proves you don't know much about MMA, I have a few friends who are at the amateur level they all have full time jobs, train/gym most days of the week and still have MMA matches every few months and are trying to go pro.


----------



## King Gimp (Mar 31, 2012)

*Re: CM Punk just got creamed.*










Ugh, I feel quite bad for him.


----------



## Lariat From Hell (Oct 5, 2013)

*Re: CM Punk just got creamed.*



Arkham258 said:


> Punk wasn't exactly hurting for money, guys like him and Bryan are pretty smart with their money. He didn't need to do this. And it's not like he doesn't have other outlets for making money if he wants to. Hell, Marvel has been throwing money his way
> 
> He signed up for a potential ass whooping on global television knowing full well there would be tons of people just DYING to make fun of him, as evidenced by this thread. I can't think of many people in my own personal life with fucking grapefruits like that.
> 
> I have MASSIVE respect for him. Punk always does what Punk wants to do, no matter how crazy or risky it is. It's how he lives his life and few people can do that.


I never said he needed the money, I was saying he was in the position because of the money and popularity he had. I was saying that none of us would have that shot because none of us are Punk.


----------



## Rodzilla nWo4lyfe (Jun 28, 2011)

peowulf said:


> I know, I've seen Brock's fight. It's a lighthearted comment.
> 
> Although, Punk did land a few hits when he was down.


Yeah, we're all making lighthearted comments about the length of his fight. Punk just pissed me off with comments he made about pro wrestling. He acted as if he was already a legit fighter. And now he's open to wrestling again.


----------



## Frantics (Dec 11, 2013)

*Re: CM Punk just got creamed.*

Over and out of when he returns to wrestling? I actually kinda feel bad for him honestly.


----------



## Monterossa (Jul 25, 2012)

*Re: CM Punk just got creamed.*



THANOS said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/774811351591956480


Oooooh, he lost in UFC so now he's gonna beat up the fans? You can't be so sure about it that he can beat any fan.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

*Re: CM Punk just got creamed.*



THANOS said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/774811351591956480


God i hate logic like that, people have the right to criticize, whether Punk could take them in a real fight or not. Yeah a guy training for 2 years with prior jiu jistu experience could probably beat someone in a fight whos never trained to fight in their life, big fucking deal. Its not like the only ones who have a right to criticize him are experienced fighters. Are other actors the only ones allowed to criticize actors? So movie critics have no right criticizing an actor cause they aint an actor?

Although i'm sure theres a pretty big chance half the guys criticizing him could take him, dude didn't look like much of a fighter.


----------



## Believe That (Aug 19, 2014)

*Re: CM Punk just got creamed.*



Seth Grimes said:


> This proves you don't know much about MMA, I have a few friends who are at the amateur level they all have full time jobs, train/gym most days of the week and still have MMA matches every few months and are trying to go pro.


And Punk possibly took one of there chances away :HHH2


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

*Re: CM Punk just got creamed.*


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/774822600820207616


----------



## Red Hair (Aug 17, 2016)

LPPrince said:


> Reality is Punk was standing in that octagon. Reality is that people are shitting on him for doing better than they'd do in his situation. *Reality is that he won the fight against his naysayers and nature itself(at his age he's crazy for starting this) while all the people mocking him have won nothing.
> 
> *But whatever helps you sleep at night.


What fight did he win against his naysayers? Remember all those people saying he was going to "surprise" us? Well he did, surprised us by exceeding our low expectations. Oh and please keep in mind the same dude you're defending wrote you AND HIS ENTIRE FANBASE off at multiple points last year....so please keep defending him as he'll return the favor by telling you to fuck off a couple days later. 

His rotten attitude is why I'm cherishing this, never seen a man get humbled the way he did. It was poetic.


----------



## LPPrince (Apr 9, 2013)

*Re: CM Punk just got creamed.*



Yeah1993 said:


> When did Punk become did the forum's least favourite wrestler? Are half of the posters HHH cuntlickers now? Wrestling fans are the worst.
> 
> And...like I don't watch MMA but how good are people supposed to be after one fight? You suck once and give up totally? Is that how it goes?
> 
> Also...uh...remember when Brock Lesnar lost his UFC debut in 90 seconds? I'm betting some of the responses in that thread on here were similar to the ones in this thread. "He should give up fighting" "Fake tough guy" "He'll never make it" You're the type of people they make fun of in documentaries and interviews, like anybody that said Elvis Presley couldn't make money with singing.


Many people would rather be negative and gloat, finding joy in the failures of others, than realize the world is better off with a positive mental attitude.

Wrestling fans are no different.


----------



## Satanixx (Jul 30, 2008)

*Re: CM Punk just got creamed.*



Arkham258 said:


> Congrats to Punk for having the balls to do something no one shitting on him right now would


Fucking please.

If I got 2 years to train I'd do it in a heartbeat at 45 just for the payday.

:ha :ha :ha

Punk marks defending their boy after he gets fucking manhandled is comedy gold.


----------



## Seth Grimes (Jul 31, 2015)

*Re: CM Punk just got creamed.*



Headliner said:


> Seeing ridiculous posts on this forum for years, remembering & laughing at all of those posts at this very moment means I'm talking rubbish. Got it.
> 
> You have Punk in your avatar. I know the deal. C'mon dude it's ok.unk2


So no answer to what excuses I'm apparently making about my lack of knowledge in the forums because of what my join date says eh? Thought not. 

Punk is in my avatar because he's my favourite wrestler, in this UFC match I was backing Gall so what's your point exactly?


----------



## FROSTY (Jan 22, 2015)

*Re: CM Punk just got creamed.*



Seth Grimes said:


> What would I have to be mad about? I just think you're talking out of your ass because I've not seen one person say anything about him being a "legitimate badass". Also maybe you should consider that if those comments are many, many years old then they're probably talking about him being able to beat up random guys (not professionally trained mma fighters) and I wouldn't be surprised if he was able to beat up your average joe.


*I've read hundreds if not thousands of posts from when Punk was in his heyday in the WWE that said everything exactly as Headlinder described it. He 100% legit isn't talking out of his ass about this lol.*


----------



## Chris JeriG.O.A.T (Jun 17, 2014)

*Re: CM Punk just got creamed.*



Trifektah said:


> Well, you've completely missed the point.
> 
> Punk doesn't need the money he was paid for this fight. He spent his own money to train and accomplish his dream and knew damn well there was a good chance he would get his ass kicked and a legion of douche bag trolls online would crack jokes at his expense...and he still did it.
> 
> That's the point.


Okay but then by that standard if Great Khali spent his money on vocal lessons trying to be the next big pop star, knowing he was likely to fail and people would make fun of him, you'd be applauding his "balls" too?


----------



## The True Believer (Oct 19, 2013)

*Re: CM Punk just got creamed.*



SAMCRO said:


> God i hate logic like that, people have the right to criticize, whether Punk could take them in a real fight or not.


Where in that tweet did it state that people can't criticize Punk? BTW, stark difference between criticism and "he got choked the fuck out :lol :lol :lol".


----------



## Trifektah (Nov 21, 2011)

*Re: CM Punk just got creamed.*



Deus Ex Machina said:


> I never said he needed the money, I was saying he was in the position because of the money and popularity he had. I was saying that none of us would have that shot because none of us are Punk.


Yeah, you're not Punk. You don't have the balls to be him.


----------



## The Hardcore Show (Apr 13, 2003)

*Re: CM Punk just got creamed.*



Yeah1993 said:


> When did Punk become did the forum's least favourite wrestler? Are half of the posters HHH cuntlickers now? Wrestling fans are the worst.
> 
> And...like I don't watch MMA but how good are people supposed to be after one fight? You suck once and give up totally? Is that how it goes?
> 
> Also...uh...remember when Brock Lesnar lost his UFC debut in 90 seconds? I'm betting some of the responses in that thread on here were similar to the ones in this thread. "He should give up fighting" "Fake tough guy" "He'll never make it" You're the type of people they make fun of in documentaries and interviews, like anybody that said Elvis Presley couldn't make money with singing.


To answer your question the day he walked out on WWE. Fans hated Austin when he did it, hated Lesnar when he did it. WWE fans are entitled assholes because their favorite wrestler walked out and now they have nothing to watch every Monday night.


----------



## kimino (Mar 16, 2012)

*Re: CM Punk just got creamed.*

Also lets be serious Gall BJJ wasnt even that necessary, after Punk felt the difference between training and a real fight, he didnt knew where he was, what to do. Gall could have Pummeled until ref stopped the fight but wanted to show off with the submission.


----------



## Lothario (Jan 17, 2015)

*Re: CM Punk just got creamed.*



Godway said:


> Oh I agree, the whole "You wouldn't do better" thing is a stupid retort. Well not to me, as I've boxed at an amateur level and actually think I would have done better than that, but still :lol All's I was saying is that look at the context OF that fight. Punk was entirely outclassed and had no business being on a UFC PPV card against a guy like Mickey Gall.
> 
> He's at best, an amateur fighter, fighting weekend warriors and cans on amateur cards, like Batista did. So I just think it's lame of some people to go out there and say "LOL fake fighter, he's a pussy, he's this, he's that" for getting wiped by Mickey Gall, as everyone knew that's exactly what would happen as he was way, way, way out of his league. It be like a journeyman MLB minor league player getting called up at 34 years old to the majors and facing Clayton Kershaw in his first at bat and then going LOL dude sucks, he can't hit a baseball at all!! Well you don't know what, he can hit baseballs just not at this level against this competition. It's just funny watching geeks on this forum or internet in general try to drag Punk down because he got his ass kicked. That's more so UFC's fault than his.
> 
> That's not the perfect comparison as Punk in MMA probably doesn't even compare to a minor league baseball player's talent level, but he still worked with a good camp for two years and I assume if he went on to fight in amateur cards he'd end up doing okay at least. Putting him against the highest competition in the world was always going to end up this way. Regular guy vs. guy who's been training for a decade, is younger, faster, stronger, is always going to end up this way, common sense tells you that.



I don't disagree but people are riding that emotional high now, especially those who already didn't like the guy. He subjected himself to this the moment he decided he was stepping into the ring. Big risk. Big reward. I'm not denying your point but there's no way people will be looking at the entire picture rationally for some time and I'm sure Punk expects as much. He was definitely in over his head it'll be looked at more objectively down the line when the smoke clears. 


I'm personally impartial to Punk but there's very little in life more agonizing than mulling over "what if" and having regrets, so I tip my hat to the man in that regard.


----------



## Jackal (Nov 6, 2014)

*Re: CM Punk just got creamed.*



SAMCRO said:


> God i hate logic like that, people have the right to criticize, whether Punk could take them in a real fight or not.


Logic? Coming from the bitch slating _actual_ fighters whilst eating the Cheetos his mummy paid for!


----------



## Believe That (Aug 19, 2014)

*Re: CM Punk just got creamed.*



Trifektah said:


> Yeah, you're not Punk. You don't have the balls to be him.


Post like this are so cringe worthy


----------



## Rowdy Yates (Nov 24, 2014)

*Re: CM Punk just got creamed.*



DWils said:


> Look at him tapping out in seconds like a coward. No respect for this loser. I hope he loses his lawsuit against Dr. Amman too.


Tapping out in seconds? He lasted almost 3 minutes with a top prospect on his back smashing the shit out of him. You have no idea how hard that is to defend against. The guy showed more balls than i thought he had


----------



## Seth Grimes (Jul 31, 2015)

*Re: CM Punk just got creamed.*



Yeah1993 said:


> When did Punk become did the forum's least favourite wrestler? Are half of the posters HHH cuntlickers now? Wrestling fans are the worst.
> 
> And...like I don't watch MMA but how good are people supposed to be after one fight? You suck once and give up totally? Is that how it goes?
> 
> Also...uh...remember when Brock Lesnar lost his UFC debut in 90 seconds? I'm betting some of the responses in that thread on here were similar to the ones in this thread. "He should give up fighting" "Fake tough guy" "He'll never make it" You're the type of people they make fun of in documentaries and interviews, like anybody that said Elvis Presley couldn't make money with singing.


He isn't, it's just that negative people are usually more outspoken because if you spent more than 1 hour on this forum you'd think the most hated thing on this website is WWE itself as most people just complain about how bad it is :/


----------



## Jackal (Nov 6, 2014)

*Re: CM Punk just got creamed.*



Believe That said:


> Post like this are so cringe worthy


So is your username.


----------



## Red Hair (Aug 17, 2016)

*Re: CM Punk just got creamed.*



TheMenace said:


> Hooray for you Punk haters. Kick a man when he's down. *Throw yourselves a fukin party*.


MY DUDE, ITS LIT!


----------



## Super Hetero Male (Jul 1, 2016)

*Re: CM Punk just got creamed.*



Buzzard Follower said:


> Personal? Nope.....Just calling you out your BS. Im emotionally invested in certain passions, like Pro Wresting, MMA, Soccer etc....I don't give a shit about you though. The saddest thing you've ever seen? Wtf are you seeing? Im laying next to my girl, are you 'seeing that'? Want me to suck her pussy and blow you bubble?


Oh my god... you are now defending your own manhood because I shit talked CM Punk's embarrassing UFC performance. This is seriously on another level. What's next? Gonna tell me how you're a sniper in the military with 13 confirmed kills?


----------



## Deadman's Hand (Mar 16, 2013)

*Re: CM Punk just got creamed.*



Chris JeriG.O.A.T said:


> Okay but then by that standard if Great Khali spent his money on vocal lessons trying to be the next big pop star, knowing he was likely to fail and people would make fun of him, you'd be applauding his "balls" too?


*I'd give anyone credit for trying to do something that could fail horribly. Punk becoming a UFC fighter, Khali becoming a pop singer, whatever. :draper2*


----------



## Lariat From Hell (Oct 5, 2013)

*Re: CM Punk just got creamed.*



Trifektah said:


> Yeah, you're not Punk. You don't have the balls to be him.


Um, I'd trade lives with him in an instant. I don't know why you're acting like I hated my favorite pro wrester, I'm just being real. The reason he got a contract was because of his name, not his work. If you can't see that, your fanboy-induced myopia is pretty bad.


----------



## Flair Flop (May 21, 2011)

*Re: CM Punk just got creamed.*

If Punk needs to beat up fans as his road to redemption then I will gladly volunteer. I'd even put on a HHH Halloween mask if he wanted me to. Just pay me.


----------



## Jackal (Nov 6, 2014)

*Re: CM Punk just got creamed.*



Super Hetero Male said:


> Oh my god... you are now defending your own manhood because I shit talked CM Punk's embarrassing UFC performance. This is seriously on another level. What's next? Gonna tell me how you're a sniper in the military with 13 confirmed kills?


What?..........I don't get it?


----------



## spagbol (Aug 31, 2016)

*Re: CM Punk just got creamed.*



amhlilhaus said:


> So many commenting forget this


Nobody's saying Punk isn't tougher than the average guy tho. Shit he's probably tougher than the average wrestler. As far as real life goes yeah he's legit, but entering the octagon with such little experience at 37 years of age there was always the high likely chance this would happen. Remember one of the main reasons (aside from booking and personal issues) that he left WWE is cos he was burnt out from the wear and tear of wrestling. I actually think Punk might be a little bit crazy, he legit seems like he wants more fights. When he got on the mic smiling and saying it was the second best night of his life I was half expecting him to challenge Gall to a rematch there on the spot. Credit where credits due tho he took his loss like a man, respect for that at least. The inner jerk in me still found it hilarious just for how surreal the whole thing really was, how much hype it received and that for a lot of people it was probably the main selling point of 203. I don't really know what he expected to happen. And this is coming from someone who would have popped like crazy if he'd have done the unthinkable and pulled off a true underdog win.


----------



## RobertRoodeFan (Jan 23, 2014)

*Re: CM Punk just got creamed.*

Fact is Punk shows he has balls, congrats to him for that. However I still can't help feel it was STUPID as all hell for him to alienate the ENTIRE business by crapping on the ENTIRE business over and over again to get the respect of some UFC fans who think low of him anyways. Sure bash the wwe for treating you wrong, and even shitting on the company and leaving the business. However he had no reason to shit on the business as a whole, maybe the STATE it is in. 

Luckily for Punk he has the most loyal fans in the world. I actually think Punk would destroy Donald Trump in a election, because in the general Trump would lose his huge lead to Clinton if he did go down the street and shot someone. I think Punk would get away with it in a even a General election, I think Punk should run in 2020 I think he would beat Trump, because his fans defend him not matter what.

Hell I am still was going for Punk to win and then go and win the world title of his divison somehow, this man has a way with words.


----------



## JDP2016 (Apr 4, 2016)

Anyone listening to Joe Cronin right now?


----------



## kimino (Mar 16, 2012)

*Re: CM Punk just got creamed.*



Buzzard Follower said:


> Logic? Coming from the bitch slating _actual_ fighters whilst eating the Cheetos his mummy paid for!


Well he said it! None can be a critic unless they perform that very same activity, none can complain about wrestlers! Seriously too much sore losers, and Punk lost, just imagine if by some divine miracle Punk won the fight, Oh My! his fans would be unbearable


----------



## ManiacMichaelMyers (Oct 23, 2009)

*Re: CM Punk just got creamed.*



King Gimp said:


> Ugh, I feel quite bad for him.



The look on his face here is priceless...
for everything is, there's Mastercard. :quite
:lol 

Honestly, if he wasn't the trash talking fuck that he is, maybe I would too. 
But nope. This is deeply satisfying. 
The guy believed his own bullshit and got humbled. 
Now his marks are disillusioned. It's hilarious. :lol

I can't believe he even has marks to begin with because he distanced himself not only from wrestling, but from wrestling fans. How far Punk marks are/were up his ass is nothing short of incredible.



PhenomenalEmpire said:


> MY DUDE, ITS LIT!


----------



## LPPrince (Apr 9, 2013)

PhenomenalEmpire said:


> What fight did he win against his naysayers? Remember all those people saying he was going to "surprise" us? Well he did, surprised us by exceeding our low expectations. Oh and please keep in mind the same dude you're defending wrote you AND HIS ENTIRE FANBASE off at multiple points last year....so please keep defending him as he'll return the favor by telling you to fuck off a couple days later.
> 
> His rotten attitude is why I'm cherishing this, never seen a man get humbled the way he did. It was poetic.


Naysayers that said he'd never do it, I should clarify. My bad, as of course there were many who figured he would but said he'd lose. I meant the former, not the latter.

As for me, he never wrote me off personally. I've supported him inside and outside the wrestling community. I don't need to see him in the squared circle to hope he succeeds in life. Sure thats where I found him and sure thats where he entertained me but he is just a human being in the end of the day. Life doesn't begin and end with wrestling.

I support CM Punk the man, not just CM Punk's WWE career. And while I don't support everything he says/does 100%(like some seem to do), I see nothing wrong with him participating in mixed martial arts and giving it a shot.

I say props to him, win or lose. He could go 0-16 in the octagon and I'd still say hey, he lost every single time which sucks for him but he still stepped in there 16 more times than many sitting on their high horses.

But perhaps I'm a little biased admittedly. I box at a boxing gym so its hard for me to rag on someone who's involved in combat sports whether its boxing, wrestling(amateur/pro), mixed martial arts, etc etc.


----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)

*Re: CM Punk just got creamed.*

I'm not into doing the whole "at least Punk tried" thing because I felt this whole 21-month long debacle should've been viewed with logic rather than feelings. And all I've seen throughout this ordeal has been people blindly being sentimental for Punk and MMA purists jerking themselves off with facts to make them feel better about themselves. The same questions over and over, the same arrogant statements from both sides, just a circle-jerk all around for how things have been covered and discussed by a bunch of unreasonable people. 

Anyways, Gall wasn't a tomato can, he isn't a has-been, he's a *24 year old prospect bred to be a MMA fighter*. The kid didn't fight cocky or make stupid rookie mistakes while inside the Octagon. What the fuck did you expect was gonna happen? 

I'm just happy Gall came out to "Hey Mickey" and Punk came out to "Cult Personality". Add the fact that Punk got out of one submission attempt (hey everyone, progress!) and Mickey Gall's young career didn't end before it began by losing to Punker and we have a grand total of 4 positives to take from tonight.


----------



## Believe That (Aug 19, 2014)

*Re: CM Punk just got creamed.*

Lmao People couldn't help themselves and just had to bring up Reigns


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

*Re: CM Punk just got creamed.*



Seth Grimes said:


> So no answer to what excuses I'm apparently making about my lack of knowledge in the forums because of what my join date says eh? Thought not.
> 
> Punk is in my avatar because he's my favourite wrestler, in this UFC match I was backing Gall so what's your point exactly?


You can't call me out on what I've seen because you've been lurking before you joined. That's the point.


----------



## kimino (Mar 16, 2012)

*Re: CM Punk just got creamed.*

Also if all CM Punk was gonna do was curl up and get beaten up, wouldnt it have been better to do the fight just right when Punk left WWE :lol it would have been the same result but it would have been more profitable


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

*Re: CM Punk just got creamed.*



THANOS said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/774811351591956480













I'm not Mike Tyson, but i'll take my chances squaring up with Punk


----------



## Lotye Lessard (May 7, 2016)

*Re: CM Punk just got creamed.*

CM Punk trying MMA at his age and with no fighting background was a bad idea. 

Sure, he can be proud for ignoring all the hate and following his dream. But it doesn't make it any less of a bad idea.


----------



## Best Bout Machine (Jan 24, 2009)

Miocic! 

What a victory.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck (Dec 20, 2014)

*Re: CM Punk just got creamed.*

I'm just here for the entertaining reads.


----------



## Super Hetero Male (Jul 1, 2016)

*Re: CM Punk just got creamed.*



Buzzard Follower said:


> What?..........I don't get it?


Suuuure ya don't.


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

*Re: CM Punk just got creamed.*

I give Punk props for the fact that a guy his age actually took the chance pursued a dream of his. Yeah, he got handed a lot more than a lot of younger, more deserving fighters wouldn’t get. Which is funny considering he used to criticize Rock for “taking someone’s spot at WrestleMania.

But, to train for 2 years and put himself out there knowing what would probably happen, I’ll at least give him props for that.


----------



## TheMenace (May 26, 2013)

*Re: CM Punk just got creamed.*



Satanixx said:


> Punk marks defending their boy after he gets fucking manhandled is comedy gold.


What's more embarrassing, taking on a challenge where the odds tremendously stacked against you and working your tail off to try and overcome them, or taking to an internet forum to kick a man when he's down?

I don't think Punk has anything to hang his head about. He did everything he could to prepare for this fight and gave it his best shot. If he even inspires one person out there to strive for their dreams then it has been worth it.

As for the "I'd do it for a payday too" angle, consider that he could have just stayed with WWE to (or went to TNA, ROH, Japan, etc) make millions of dollars but instead chose to try a sport where he could have biologically died in the octagon for far less pay. Think about that.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*Re: CM Punk just got creamed.*



Buzzard Follower said:


> Lol @ everyone slating CM Punk.........Fuck off......Least the guy had the fucking balls to fight! Yeah he got beat, he got his ass kicked, but he, with all the injuries and taxing on the body pro wrestling brings, still fucking got in a cage and fought. 10 years ago, without all the injuries Punk would be 'the best in the world' in MMA.


*I agree. Dude had a dream and he did it. It didn't turn out the way he had hoped *and the way I had hoped.. I was rooting for the guy* but he gave it a shot and that's more than most of us will do. Congrats to him for that.

The commentary really said it all. "this is what happens when a brown belt gets in the ring with a white belt"... and it went about the way you'd expect that to go. But hey, I'm proud of the guy for giving it a shot.*


----------



## Red Hair (Aug 17, 2016)

*Re: CM Punk just got creamed.*



ManiacMichaelMyers said:


> The look on his face here is priceless...
> for everything is, there's Mastercard. :quite
> :lol
> 
> ...


RIGHT?! Thats why it baffles me seeing some people get butt hurt over us hopping on somebody that insulted them...like how does that even work?


----------



## Believe That (Aug 19, 2014)

*Re: CM Punk just got creamed.*

Dana texting vince 

"I thought he was the best in the world Vince?"


----------



## Chris JeriG.O.A.T (Jun 17, 2014)

*Re: CM Punk just got creamed.*



Trifektah said:


> Why wouldn't I? If it's what his dream is, why would I ever knock a guy for chasing his dreams? What kind of low-life scum bag asshole would I be if I did that?
> 
> I guess I'd be kind of like you.


Childish name calling: the pinnacle of debate rhetoric. 

That nonsense aside I didn't make fun of him for chasing his dream or for not being very good, I merely questioned the notion that none of us have the balls to do what he did. It's true that when faced with having to make real sacrifices most of us wouldn't chase our dreams but Punk didn't have to make any real sacrifices to chase this one. If anything, I give him more credit for chasing his dream of being a wrestler because he didn't have the safety net of millions of dollars back then.


----------



## ClintDagger (Feb 1, 2015)

*Re: CM Punk just got creamed.*

"Punk had the balls to fight"; "Punk achieved his dream." That bum had no more business in the octagon than I do under center for the Dallas Cowboys. Punk should be embarrassed, and so should the UFC. I don't know a single one of my friends that wouldn't take the 2 minute ass kicking that Punk did to earn the check he'll get.


----------



## Lariat From Hell (Oct 5, 2013)

*https://fat.gfycat.com/EdibleIllustriousAfricanwilddog.webm​*


----------



## Mister Abigail (May 22, 2014)

*Re: CM Punk just got creamed.*

This is pretty much what I did.


----------



## Godway (May 21, 2013)

*Re: CM Punk just got creamed.*



Satanixx said:


> Fucking please.
> 
> If I got 2 years to train I'd do it in a heartbeat at 45 just for the payday.
> 
> ...


I don't disagree, hence why I thought his little speech afterwards was kind of bullshit. Like you didn't get this opportunity because of your skill level or hard work at MMA, you got it because of your pseudo-celebrity status, so telling kids to follow their dreams afterwards is phony as fuck. I don't think anyone's dream is to try and fight someone who's immensely more skilled than them. 

I'm not a Punk mark and not defending his performance. I'm just looking at it logically, as he was way, way, way out of his element. 

Laugh at him, sure. Going with the he's a pussy, fake fighter, comments is going overboard though, and people deserve a "You wouldn't do better." response in that matter. Losing a professional fight at 38 years old to a guy a over a decade younger than you, who has more than double your experience in the sport doesn't make you a pussy. 

Talking like that is ignoring the rest of pro wrestling, as if the majority of them are legit tough guys or something. Don't see Undertaker fighting in the Octagon. Or HHH. Or Roman Reigns. Hell, when HBK tried to be a legit tough guy in the 90s he got his fucking face broke and they had to turn it into an angle. How'd the brawl for all go for all of those legit tough guys?


----------



## Jackal (Nov 6, 2014)

*Re: CM Punk just got creamed.*



Super Hetero Male said:


> Suuuure ya don't.


Huh? 

Wtf are you talking about?


----------



## Seth Grimes (Jul 31, 2015)

*Re: CM Punk just got creamed.*



Headliner said:


> You can't call me out on what I've seen because you've been lurking before you joined. That's the point.


Why not? I was able to access and read all the same threads you were? So that debunks your whole 'I've been here longer than you, so I know better and I'm right' idea. So if I've spent 12 years on these forums like you have and I've never seen any of these posts you were originally talking about why would I not be allowed to say you're wrong?


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

*Re: CM Punk just got creamed.*

It's not easy transitioning from one sport to another sport and going against someone (Gall) who has trained for years in this combat sport. Was hoping he would win to stick it to all the critics and all the little WWE crybabies who are still mad he left.

I was hoping to read some comments giving him a little of credit for stepping into the Octagon to begin with and going by some of your comments you bad asses would last even less time in there than Punk


----------



## WrestlingOracle (Jul 6, 2013)

Stipe Cain will be some very good and interesting stuff. Be a battle of some vicious ground and pound.


----------



## Kitana the Lass Kicker (Feb 25, 2015)

*Re: CM Punk just got creamed.*

As sad as it is I can't stop laughing. All that shit for what??? :lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## Jackal (Nov 6, 2014)

*Re: CM Punk just got creamed.*



ClintDagger said:


> "Punk had the balls to fight"; "Punk achieved his dream." That bum had no more business in the octagon than I do under center for the Dallas Cowboys. *Punk should be embarrassed*, and so should the UFC. I don't know a single one of my friends that wouldn't take the 2 minute ass kicking that Punk did to earn the check he'll get.


So should you for posting something utterly worthless.......Internet is Ink, you post needs Tppex!


----------



## Super Hetero Male (Jul 1, 2016)

*Re: CM Punk just got creamed.*



Buzzard Follower said:


> Huh?
> 
> Wtf are you talking about?


Hahahahaha


----------



## Rick_James (May 11, 2012)

*Re: CM Punk just got creamed.*

Punk getting his ass kicked in the first round wouldn't be so funny if it wasn't for the rabid fan boys that were saying "well what IF he does win?" and now they are like "well at least he had the balls to go in there and get choked out".


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

*Re: CM Punk just got creamed.*

Whewww


You could tell Punk trained at the Dean Ambrose School of Boxing with those punches


Two years for that. Props to him I guess, but that was a massacre. He got CLOCKED, dragged, disembodied, and body bagged into a river. Embarrassing


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

*Re: CM Punk just got creamed.*



The True Believer said:


> Where in that tweet did it state that people can't criticize Punk? BTW, stark difference between criticism and "he got choked the fuck out :lol :lol :lol".


He didn't flat out say that but it was damn sure implied that if you can't fight you have no right to say anything about him. And people saying shit about Punk regardless if it is constructive or not is still criticism.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: CM Punk just got creamed.*

I can't believe people out there paid $70 for this card. I watched the "fights" before Punks too, and they were thoroughly boring and trash. Yowza. Never again.


----------



## Jackal (Nov 6, 2014)

*Re: CM Punk just got creamed.*



Super Hetero Male said:


> Hahahahaha


You're looking in the mirror?


----------



## Deebow (Jan 2, 2011)

*Re: CM Punk just got creamed.*

I can't say I'm surprised. I was hoping it would go at least until the 2nd round, but I knew that those were some pretty slim odds. Good for Punk for stepping up and taking a chance. If he has another fight, I think it will probably be more of the same. Even if he doesn't fight again, he could be an asset to the UFC. I would love to see him do commentary.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

*Re: CM Punk just got creamed.*



Seth Grimes said:


> Why not? I was able to access and read all the same threads you were? So that debunks your whole 'I've been here longer than you, so I know better and I'm right' idea. So if I've spent 12 years on these forums like you have and I've never seen any of these posts you were originally talking about why would I not be allowed to say you're wrong?


:mj4 You really trying. I commend you on your effort.:mj4


----------



## HereComesTrouble (Jan 10, 2014)

*Re: CM Punk just got creamed.*



TyAbbotSucks said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/774822600820207616


:ha Punk looking like nothing more than a fucking joke. His huge fucking ego actually had him believing he could fight.


----------



## kimino (Mar 16, 2012)

*Re: CM Punk just got creamed.*



The Ultimate Warrior said:


> It's not easy transitioning from one sport to another sport and going against someone (Gall) who has trained for years in this combat sport. Was hoping he would win to stick it to all the critics and all the little WWE crybabies who are still mad he left.
> 
> I was hoping to read some comments giving him a little of credit for stepping into the Octagon to begin with and going by some of your comments you bad asses would last even less time in there than Punk


But thats the problem man!, Punk is not special, if your favorite lose in box or MMA or in any competitive sport, as a fan you can complain bitch about the ref if you felt the fight was rigged, you talk about how great of a fight it was (if it was a great fight) or you go back to your cave to hibernate until all the laughs mockery pass, or you show up and take the jokes as a man, but you wont congratulate for trying or give them credit, after all he is the one who asked to fight, if he was forced then i would have some sympathy but he didnt. This is just part of the business but the difference is that some of his fans doesnt seem to know how to take a loss


----------



## Deadman's Hand (Mar 16, 2013)

*Re: CM Punk just got creamed.*



Rick_James said:


> Punk getting his ass kicked in the first round wouldn't be so funny if it wasn't for the rabid fan boys that were saying "well what IF he does win?" and now they are like "well at least he had the balls to go in there and get choked out".


*Dude, even the people that said they hoped Punk would win also mentioned the fact that it wasn't likely. And people have been saying "at least he's trying to do this" way before the fight even happened.*


----------



## Krokro (Oct 19, 2015)

*Re: CM Punk just got creamed.*

I don't care. Honestly, I never cared. I didn't tune in to watch and I didn't ever once think about the outcome. Why? Because I just never cared.


Good for him that he did what he wanted. Maybe he'll wrestle on the indies for a bit now. Lol.


----------



## Born of Osiris (Oct 29, 2013)

*Re: CM Punk just got creamed.*

Punk still the greatest of all time and he lasted longer than most people expected :drose


----------



## Jackal (Nov 6, 2014)

*Re: CM Punk just got creamed.*



Rick_James said:


> Punk getting his ass kicked in the first round wouldn't be so funny if it wasn't for the rabid fan boys that were saying "well what IF he does win?" and now they are like "well at least he had the balls to go in there and get choked out".


But, you're cunt, your opinion means nothing?


----------



## Super Hetero Male (Jul 1, 2016)

*Re: CM Punk just got creamed.*



Buzzard Follower said:


> You're looking in the mirror?


Nah, I'm rewatching Punk's fight. Guess Mickey Gall didn't make him look very strong. Wah waaaah


----------



## Believe That (Aug 19, 2014)

*Re: CM Punk just got creamed.*



Buzzard Follower said:


> But, you're cunt, your opinion means nothing?


You have some serious issues lmao


----------



## attituderocks (Jul 23, 2016)

*Re: CM Punk just got creamed.*

I had 2 tennis lessons. Now I will demand a match against Serena Williams


----------



## Jackal (Nov 6, 2014)

*Re: CM Punk just got creamed.*



Krokro said:


> I don't care. Honestly, I never cared. I didn't tune in to watch and I didn't ever once think about the outcome. Why? Because I just never cared.
> 
> 
> Good for him that he did what he wanted. Maybe he'll wrestle on the indies for a bit now. Lol.


Post of the thread........'he done what he wanted'/ Fucking right, who are we _really_ to judge!


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

*Re: CM Punk just got creamed.*


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

*Re: CM Punk just got creamed.*



Jack Thwagger said:


>


:lmao :lmao

I don't know why but I was expecting a little bit better performance from Punk. That shit was embarrassing.


----------



## Jackal (Nov 6, 2014)

*Re: CM Punk just got creamed.*



Super Hetero Male said:


> Nah, I'm rewatching Punk's fight. Guess Mickey Gall didn't make him look very strong. Wah waaaah


You're rewatching? I thought you didn't care?

Mickey Gall is great, he didn't need anyone to make him look strong.


----------



## Seth Grimes (Jul 31, 2015)

*Re: CM Punk just got creamed.*



Headliner said:


> :mj4 You really trying. I commend you on your effort.:mj4


Yep. That's what I thought you couldn't back up almost any of what you said so you're just dodging when I'm asking you to explain yourself, don't bother replying you already know you've backed yourself into a corner with all this shit that flooded out of your mouth. :cesaro


----------



## V-Trigger (Jul 6, 2016)

*Re: CM Punk just got creamed.*

So many: "It's still real to me damnit!" guys in this forum.


----------



## KO Bossy (Oct 23, 2011)

*Re: CM Punk just got creamed.*



Yeah1993 said:


> When did Punk become did the forum's least favourite wrestler? Are half of the posters HHH cuntlickers now? Wrestling fans are the worst.
> 
> And...like I don't watch MMA but how good are people supposed to be after one fight? You suck once and give up totally? Is that how it goes?
> 
> Also...uh...remember when Brock Lesnar lost his UFC debut in 90 seconds? I'm betting some of the responses in that thread on here were similar to the ones in this thread. "He should give up fighting" "Fake tough guy" "He'll never make it" You're the type of people they make fun of in documentaries and interviews, like anybody that said Elvis Presley couldn't make money with singing.


People are mad sore about Punk leaving, and so many of them want to see him fail. In their minds, he's getting what he deserves-he left, so apparently he needs a beating and humiliation in front of millions of people to balance the karmic scales.

To me, its just vindictive. And one of humanity's less desirable quirks, being the joy some of us experience when others fail. Look at all the fail compilations online. People LOVE to watch other humans fuck up and be miserable. That way, they can temporarily forget their own shitty lives, I guess. That's why Springer was so popular. You could say "my family may be fucked up, but its not THAT fucked up..." See, if you're getting laughed at, or you care about the person involved, suddenly its not funny anymore. But if they're strangers, their failure suddenly becomes hilarious and you get to feel superior by casting the finger of judgment as you point and laugh. Its a time tested measuring stick that's used to say "I'm better than X". 

I didn't even watch the fight. Didn't care if Punk won or lost. That being said, I think its kinda sick, the way some of you are feeling really good about this...I know, you'll try to justify it by saying you hate the loudmouth Punk fans, or that Punk being a loudmouth himself meant he was asking for it, or that Punk left WWE and is a little bitch, or whatever. But being happy he failed and got embarrassed...you're clearly too emotionally invested in somebody you supposedly don't like...


----------



## ClintDagger (Feb 1, 2015)

Buzzard Follower said:


> So should you for posting something utterly worthless.......Internet is Ink, you post needs Tppex!


The UFC just allowed a total novice to step into the octagon where he could have been seriously injured. Phil Brooks had no business getting in there; if you disagree, then you are flat out wrong.


----------



## Mister Excitement (Apr 17, 2006)

*Re: CM Punk just got creamed.*

I still like CM Punk.


----------



## ka4life1 (Mar 2, 2014)

I thought he did ok.

I have seen many Pro's with a much greater skills set and experience get beaten quicker.

Mike Jackson has nearly a dozen wins and lost to Gall quicker than punk did,

It is going to be interesting to see where Mikey goes from here because if he goes on an impressive run now and starts beating more experienced fighters in the process.

We will be sitting here in 2 years time thinking how did Punk last that long.


Hopefully he sticks at it and has a few more fights
as it would be great to see him get a victory before he calls it a day.

He certainly has my respect.


----------



## Rick_James (May 11, 2012)

*Re: CM Punk just got creamed.*



Buzzard Follower said:


> But, you're cunt, your opinion means nothing?


Seriously I'm loving this thread. It almost reminds me of that youtube video after the Wrestlemania where the Rock beat Cena, and some guy video taped his kid crying about the loss. Tough luck for you Punk fans I guess.


----------



## Mr.S (Dec 21, 2009)

*Re: CM Punk just got creamed.*

My problem with Punk is that he is a bigtime fraud & a lier, a poor human being he seems by most interviews. And he used to love him one day with the whole straightedge gimmick n stuff. That guy made 1 stupid statement against WWE doctor & is now is a 1m$ lawsuit. Why did we make that statement? If he did, he should man up. Every single day he is making potshots against Vince for no reason.

Today he in a way called the rosters pu**y, undeserving n stuff. Every day he is saying shi* about this current roster which is full of deserving indie guys like Cesaro to Zayn etc. When did UFC become this big of a dream? Why does he not agree that he needs a career n money now ? Passion my a**.

I looked at his statement about NJPW & it was ridiculous. All his life he watched WWE, idolized many guys like Stone Cold n stuff. And now he says it was never WWE but the Japanese life n stuff! Are you f***ing kidding me? 

If NJPW was always his life, why did he never go & wrestle there even in the indies he chose to stay home? Bryan wrestled, Balor wrestled, etc. Suddenly after like a decade of WWE n indies n UFC he realizes at 37, Japan was always his dream? Seriously?

This guy is a bigger fraud than Hillary Clinton & Donald Trump!


----------



## ManiacMichaelMyers (Oct 23, 2009)

*Re: CM Punk just got creamed.*

I hope a lot more of these threads of "what wrestler would do good in UFC" can stop too. 
The answer is just about none of them outside of Lesnar. 
Sure, some could probably try and fight at the amateurs but going to the UFC is a different beast and tonight proved that. 

A guy who plays a tough guy on TV like say Samoa Joe would get just as destroyed in a professional UFC fight. It's easier to keep the illusion of being a badass than it is to actually be one.

This fight will at least smarten up some rasslin' fans to the reality of MMA/UFC.


----------



## Jackal (Nov 6, 2014)

*Re: CM Punk just got creamed.*



Believe That said:


> You have some serious issues lmao


Lmao?


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

*Re: CM Punk just got creamed.*

This should be in the MMA thread, no?

Regardless, Punk will have another fight. Dana knows people want to see it. And Punk is not giving up. unk


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

*Re: CM Punk just got creamed.*

I don't know why some are giving him so much credit, dude got handed a UFC contract on a silver platter, he never had to have ANY fight experience, he was given a spot in UFC because he was a celebrity and Dana wanted to use his name to get ppv buys. Its not like he was working his entire life to make it to UFC and be the best, fighting his entire life and earning his spot, it was handed to him.


----------



## Cesaro Section (Sep 7, 2014)

*Re: CM Punk just got creamed.*



Envy said:


> :lmao :lmao
> 
> I don't know why but I was expecting a little bit better performance from Punk. That shit was embarrassing.


I'm with ya I did as well. I expected it to be bad but not THAT bad. There was absolutely zero semblance of of a professional fighter. I really feel for the dude.


----------



## GeniusSmark (Dec 27, 2015)

*Re: CM Punk just got creamed.*

So this geek is going to NJPW now?


----------



## Dr. Middy (Jan 21, 2015)

*Re: CM Punk just got creamed.*

Man this thread is 10x more entertaining than the fight was.


----------



## colin922 (Apr 21, 2014)

*Re: CM Punk just got creamed.*

Punk made his point but now he needs to come back although knowing Vince and HHH they will have Punk losing 2 minute squash matches as enhancement talent.

Waiting for WWE to somehow "bury" or make fun of Punk losing.


----------



## YestleMania (Dec 7, 2015)

*Re: CM Punk just got creamed.*

Well, I can't say I'm too surprised. Still love the guy as a WWE performer, couldn't care less as I'm not a fan of UFC or MMA in general and I didn't watch the fight. I'm sad for him that it didn't go as planned but I'm sure he will pick himself up and try again.

That being said...come back to WWE, Punk. I would love to see some of your matches with the likes of Nakamura, Owens, Zayn, Ambrose, Styles and Rollins on the roster.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

*Re: CM Punk just got creamed.*



Seth Grimes said:


> Yep. That's what I thought you couldn't back up almost any of what you said so you're just dodging when I'm asking you to explain yourself, don't bother replying you already know you've backed yourself into a corner with all this shit that flooded out of your mouth. :cesaro


Not really. All you've shown me is that you're trying too hard to defend a point that you can't defend. I don't understand why you keep going back and forth with me. What's the point? You originally started by saying nobody expected Punk to go far in UFC and my original post had nothing to do with that. 

You can't tell me what I've seen. That's what it boils down too. :trips3


----------



## Jackal (Nov 6, 2014)

*Re: CM Punk just got creamed.*



Rick_James said:


> Seriously I'm loving this thread. It almost reminds me of that youtube video after the Wrestlemania where the Rock beat Cena, and some guy video taped his kid crying about the loss. Tough luck for you Punk fans I guess.


Pro Wrestling and MMA are different, dummy. I'll just fuck your Mom, and then let her explain it to you Jimmy!


----------



## Super Hetero Male (Jul 1, 2016)

*Re: CM Punk just got creamed.*



Buzzard Follower said:


> You're rewatching? I thought you didn't care?
> 
> Mickey Gall is great, he didn't need anyone to make him look strong.


I think that you're getting your hissy fit fights mixed up here, pal. I didn't say anywhere that I didn't care. I'd probably have rewatched it either way. It just makes it even more hilarious given the actual outcome.


----------



## Mad Jester (Feb 26, 2014)

*Re: CM Punk just got creamed.*

I'm not surprised by any of it. Figured Punk would lose considering he's pass his prime to do this sort of thing and too much wear and tear from professional wrestling. The odds were always in favor for Gall to win. Figured those who don't like Punk would give him hell for losing and those who always liked Punk would give him credit for at least trying. I fall in the latter but Punk needs to bow out all the way and let this UFC dream go completely because logically I don't and quite frankly never did see this being something he can pull off, he's too late in the game.


----------



## obby (May 19, 2009)

*Re: CM Punk just got creamed.*



Buzzard Follower said:


> But, you're cunt, your opinion means nothing?


Don't talk to Rick James that way, darkness :kobe


----------



## CamillePunk (Feb 10, 2011)

*Re: CM Punk just got creamed.*



SAMCRO said:


> I don't know why some are giving him so much credit, dude got handed a UFC contract on a silver platter, he never had to have ANY fight experience, he was given a spot in UFC because he was a celebrity and Dana wanted to use his name to get ppv buys. Its not like he was working his entire life to make it to UFC and be the best, fighting his entire life and earning his spot, it was handed to him.


If he was born a celebrity you might have a point.


----------



## Deadman's Hand (Mar 16, 2013)

*Re: CM Punk just got creamed.*



SAMCRO said:


> I don't know why some are giving him so much credit, dude got handed a UFC contract on a silver platter, he never had to have ANY fight experience, he was given a spot in UFC because he was a celebrity and Dana wanted to use his name to get ppv buys. Its not like he was working his entire life to make it to UFC and be the best, fighting his entire life and earning his spot, it was handed to him.


*People are giving Punk credit because he honestly didn't need to do UFC. He could've just sat at home & banged AJ Lee. But he took the chance, & that's pretty ballsy of him.*


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

*Re: CM Punk just got creamed.*

Let's all laugh at the guy who made a difficult transition into MMA at nearly 40 years old, trained his ass off for two years, didn't get the results he had hoped for but plans to continue training and improving. How fucking hilarious.

You fucking imbeciles.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck (Dec 20, 2014)

*Re: CM Punk just got creamed.*



Dr. Middy said:


> Man this thread is 10x more entertaining than the fight was.


Right ? :lol fam this thread is one of the most entertaining I've read on here this year.


----------



## NXT Only (Apr 3, 2016)

wwetna1 said:


> Participation trophies all around. Dude put off the fight for 2 years with excuses. He got his ass handed to him after talking shit and delaying the same ass whooping he could have took 21 months ago


Come on man are you serious? excuses? he had legit injuries and was a novice in the profession. He walked into that cage and went straight forward, didnt run. Sure he got his ass whooped but fuck it, shit happens.


----------



## wwetna1 (Apr 7, 2005)

*Re: CM Punk just got creamed.*



Deadman's Hand said:


> *People are giving Punk credit because he honestly didn't need to do UFC. He could've just sat at home & banged AJ Lee. But he took the chance, & that's pretty ballsy of him.*


Took the chance? He didn't throw a punch. He took the money. The money he was going to need after walking out on WWE and breaking his contract and what he will need to cover his ass from being sued by his doctor.


----------



## ManiacMichaelMyers (Oct 23, 2009)

*Re: CM Punk just got creamed.*



GeniusSmark said:


> So this geek is going to NJPW now?


WWE don't want no damaged goods.
*If *he ever returns, it'll be for a Kiss My Ass segment. 
And Vince's ass will be even more wrinkly than ever...











RyanPelley said:


> Let's all laugh at the guy who made a difficult transition into MMA at nearly 40 years old, trained his ass off for two years, didn't get the results he had hoped for but plans to continue training and improving. How fucking hilarious.
> 
> You fucking imbeciles.


Let's white knight for a guy that doesn't give a shit about you! (Y)


----------



## richyque (Feb 12, 2007)

*Re: CM Punk just got creamed.*



Buzzard Follower said:


> But, you're cunt, your opinion means nothing?


He's not a cunt, so cut that out!


----------



## Dr. Middy (Jan 21, 2015)

*Re: CM Punk just got creamed.*



Buzzard Follower said:


> Pro Wrestling and MMA are different, dummy. I'll just fuck your Mom, and then let her explain it to you Jimmy!


:duck


----------



## islesfan13 (May 8, 2014)

*Re: CM Punk just got creamed.*

29 pages already!


----------



## They LIVE (Aug 8, 2014)

*Re: CM Punk just got creamed.*

Of course he did. 

When CM Punk marks had to convince themselves that Punk was purposely sandbagging because of how bad the training footage looked, you know it's not going to end well. 

And let's be real- this guy trained with kickboxing specialist Duke fucking Roufus for 2 years and the first thing he does is rush forward and swing arm punches. If he can't learn how to throw a proper punch after 2 years, the experiment is over. 

All this "he is so brave" nonsense makes me laugh. You offer someone six figures (with a seven figure incentive)to take a UFC fight and get their ass kicked in 2 minutes, a lot of people would do it for the money and not bother even training, JOB Squad style.


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

*Re: CM Punk just got creamed.*

Vince and Trips right now: :vince :trips5


----------



## Demolition119 (Mar 1, 2011)

*Re: CM Punk just got creamed.*

This thread has left me entertained.


----------



## Jackal (Nov 6, 2014)

*Re: CM Punk just got creamed.*



Super Hetero Male said:


> I think that you're getting your hissy fit fights mixed up here, pal. I didn't say anywhere that I didn't care. I'd probably have rewatched it either way. It just makes it even more hilarious given the actual outcome.


I don't get it though. Did you laugh at the other fighters who got beat?....Im not even being shitty with you. 50% won, 50% lost. It was CM Punk's first fight, at the age of 37, how can you not at least respect him for trying?


----------



## Deebow (Jan 2, 2011)

*Re: CM Punk just got creamed.*



ClintDagger said:


> The UFC just allowed a *total novice* to step into the octagon where he could have been seriously injured. Phil Brooks had no business getting in there; if you disagree, then you are flat out wrong.


Technically, Mickey Gall is still a lower tier fighter also. He has no business being in the UFC either. Honestly, there is no difference in the talent level that Punk would have faced at a smaller promotion. It retrospect, it's probably good that Punk had this fight in the UFC. If he would have been seriously injured, the medical attention may not have been as quick.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

*Re: CM Punk just got creamed.*



CamillePunk said:


> If he was born a celebrity you might have a point.


Huh? He worked most of his life becoming a pro wrestler, not a professional fighter. Just because you make your name doing one thing doesn't mean you should just be handed a big spot in another profession without having to have ANY prior experience for that profession. 

He got famous being a pro wrestler, just because he worked hard doing that doesn't justify him getting handed a UFC contract and being shot directly into a spot most fighters who've fought their whole life would love to have.


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

*Re: CM Punk just got creamed.*



Headliner said:


> Fuck it. Let's do this.
> 
> Remember when CM Punk had all them diehard super fans that thought Punk was legit bad ass and could beat up people because he trained in Ju Jistu or some shit? You couldn't tell them shit. Where dey at doe :lmao:lmao:lmao


I remember thosedays, all the Punk fans claiming he's a legit martial arts fighter who could take anyone in a real fight...


----------



## Morrison17 (Feb 16, 2013)

*Re: CM Punk just got creamed.*

Rybacks fault.


----------



## OMG SETH ROLLINS (Jun 28, 2016)

*Re: CM Punk just got creamed.*

Bunch of clowns hating on something that takes Giant Balls to do . You all loved him in the wwe apparently when someone goes down , you just kick em huh?


----------



## Rick_James (May 11, 2012)

*Re: CM Punk just got creamed.*



Buzzard Follower said:


> Pro Wrestling and MMA are different, dummy. I'll just fuck your Mom, and then let her explain it to you Jimmy!


This was Buzzard's reaction after the Punk match


----------



## NXT Only (Apr 3, 2016)

IT WAS HIS FIRST FIGHT.


----------



## Cipher (Mar 27, 2016)

*Re: CM Punk just got creamed.*

I don't remember Batista getting all this love when he tried MMA.

And he even won his fight lol


----------



## islesfan13 (May 8, 2014)

*Re: CM Punk just got creamed.*



OMG SETH ROLLINS said:


> Bunch of clowns hating on something that takes Giant Balls to do . You all loved him in the wwe apparently when someone goes down , you just kick em huh?


Welcome to wf


----------



## Jackal (Nov 6, 2014)

*Re: CM Punk just got creamed.*



richyque said:


> He's not a cunt, so cut that out!


I don't know him, but his opinion, IMO, is cunty! Shit, he's probably a really nice guy, but in this case i disagree!


----------



## kimino (Mar 16, 2012)

*Re: CM Punk just got creamed.*



RyanPelley said:


> Let's all laugh at the guy who made a difficult transition into MMA at nearly 40 years old, trained his ass off for two years, didn't get the results he had hoped for but plans to continue training and improving. How fucking hilarious.
> 
> You fucking imbeciles.


I laughed, i made fun of many pinoy friends, and was obnoxious when Marquez KO'd Pacquiao, and they took it all as good losers laughing with everyone, posting memes, why wouldnt we do that to Punk? He didnt even earn his spot, sometimes he talked big, but he lost and in a disgraceful way, just let it go and we all move on. 

He isnt going to improve, he is too old, he cant handle the pain in real time he is confused, because he has no experience, and if he wants to get experience he need to get that on his level which is thousands of light years from UFC, and even if he does gets some experience it still wont be enough.


----------



## wwetna1 (Apr 7, 2005)

NXT Only said:


> Come on man are you serious? excuses? he had legit injuries and was a novice in the profession. He walked into that cage and went straight forward, didnt run. Sure he got his ass whooped but fuck it, shit happens.


He didn't run but he also didn't even throw a punch after two years


----------



## Cole Phelps (Jun 12, 2011)

*Re: CM Punk just got creamed.*



Headliner said:


> Fuck it. Let's do this.
> 
> Remember when CM Punk had all them diehard super fans that thought Punk was legit bad ass and could beat up people because he trained in Ju Jistu or some shit? You couldn't tell them shit. Where dey at doe :lmao:lmao:lmao


Alright lets do it.. 

cm punk took more damage than everyone else on the card combined, what does that tell you ? 

it tells me ufc fighters as pussies, if they were truly badass they could hurt their opponents, *punk had the only real fight on the card* :lmao

every other so called ''fight'' was idiots shadow boxing for profit.. what super hero's :lmao 

for real though *if i'd been fighting as long as these chumps i'd like to think i could draw blood even in defeat.*.. you feel me ???


----------



## Lariat From Hell (Oct 5, 2013)

*Re: CM Punk just got creamed.*

*Punk is one of my favorites of all time (so stop acting like I hate the guy), but I'm sick of guys acting like he got this shot off of some dream. Him getting a UFC contract for his name and no real prior experience is an insult to guys who bust their ass everyday for that kind of shot. I love that he had the balls to do it, but not the circumstances.*


----------



## islesfan13 (May 8, 2014)

*Re: CM Punk just got creamed.*

Idc but punk and adr with aj Lee and Paige in tna please. Let the wars begin now


----------



## Deadman's Hand (Mar 16, 2013)

*Re: CM Punk just got creamed.*



wwetna1 said:


> Took the chance? He didn't throw a punch. He took the money. The money he was going to need after walking out on WWE and breaking his contract and what he will need to cover his ass from being sued by his doctor.


*He took the chance to compete in UFC, when he honestly didn't need to.

And I highly highly doubt Punk needed the money, tbh.*


----------



## CamillePunk (Feb 10, 2011)

*Re: CM Punk just got creamed.*



SAMCRO said:


> Huh? He worked most of his life becoming a pro wrestler, not a professional fighter. Just because you make your name doing one thing doesn't mean you should just be handed a big spot in another profession without having to have ANY prior experience for that profession.
> 
> He got famous being a pro wrestler, just because he worked hard doing that doesn't justify him getting handed a UFC contract and being shot directly into a spot most fighters who've fought their whole life would love to have.


So you have no idea how real life works then. :lol Of course building a name for yourself in one industry is going to open up doors in other industries not available to most people.

Clearly the UFC disagrees with your view about who is justified in receiving a UFC contract.


----------



## dclikewah (Mar 6, 2015)

*Re: CM Punk just got creamed.*



Cesaro Section said:


> I'm really not trying to hate but that was completely ridiculous. There wasn't a single ounce of anything that resembled a fighter from him. Goofily walked right at him, hands high as fuck and got taken down honestly clean and as easy as I've ever seen. It legitimately looked like he had no training. Once it was on the ground and Gall hit that first shot from on top you could tell it was done right there.
> 
> That was the most one sided fight I've ever seen in my life. Embarrassingly bad performance and I really really do feel bad for the dude. He had the balls to do it, and props for that but he definitley should give this up and move on, that was not good.


Sadly, this. That was the most effortless double leg I have ever seen in all my years watching MMA. The only takedown I can remember that was easier than this one was Couture on Toney, but that was an ankle pick if I remember correctly.


----------



## Godway (May 21, 2013)

*Re: CM Punk just got creamed.*



KO Bossy said:


> People are mad sore about Punk leaving, and so many of them want to see him fail. In their minds, he's getting what he deserves-he left, so apparently he needs a beating and humiliation in front of millions of people to balance the karmic scales.
> 
> To me, its just vindictive. And one of humanity's less desirable quirks, being the joy some of us experience when others fail. Look at all the fail compilations online. People LOVE to watch other humans fuck up and be miserable. That way, they can temporarily forget their own shitty lives, I guess. That's why Springer was so popular. You could say "my family may be fucked up, but its not THAT fucked up..." See, if you're getting laughed at, or you care about the person involved, suddenly its not funny anymore. But if they're strangers, their failure suddenly becomes hilarious and you get to feel superior by casting the finger of judgment as you point and laugh. Its a time tested measuring stick that's used to say "I'm better than X".
> 
> I didn't even watch the fight. Didn't care if Punk won or lost. That being said, I think its kinda sick, the way some of you are feeling really good about this...I know, you'll try to justify it by saying you hate the loudmouth Punk fans, or that Punk being a loudmouth himself meant he was asking for it, or that Punk left WWE and is a little bitch, or whatever. But being happy he failed and got embarrassed...you're clearly too emotionally invested in somebody you supposedly don't like...


I still think that's funny, and you're right. Like people are still very legitimately butthurt that he left wrestling the way that he did and makes no apologies for it. It's the shit he talked about on the podcast, about how this is that generation that feels performers "owe" them and shit. It's pretty sad really.


----------



## OMG SETH ROLLINS (Jun 28, 2016)

They LIVE said:


> Of course he did.
> 
> When CM Punk marks had to convince themselves that Punk was purposely sandbagging because of how bad the training footage looked, you know it's not going to end well.
> 
> ...


Damn you burned this whole thread . Lol
With facts and straight savagely


----------



## Flair Flop (May 21, 2011)

*Re: CM Punk just got creamed.*

I hope his next fight is with Lesnar. With Sable distracting the referee for the first two minutes. Of course I know that isnt possible, but damn it's hilarious to think about.


----------



## Chloe (Apr 1, 2014)

*Re: CM Punk just got creamed.*

Despite nerds on here, he's still winning at life.

Famous UFC fighter, probably got a decent pay day, hot wife, .

What have you done lately? :duck


----------



## NXT Only (Apr 3, 2016)

wwetna1 said:


> He didn't run but he also didn't even throw a punch after two years


he landed a couple when he was on his back


----------



## ManiacMichaelMyers (Oct 23, 2009)

NXT Only said:


> IT WAS HIS FIRST FIGHT.












Honestly the white knighting is getting ridiculous. 
I bet if Punk did a con where his ultra marky male fans could provide him sexual favors for $50 a pop, there'd be a sad line around the block.


----------



## Jackal (Nov 6, 2014)

*Re: CM Punk just got creamed.*



Rick_James said:


> This was Buzzard's reaction after the Punk match


----------



## zzz888 (Aug 25, 2014)

*Re: CM Punk just got creamed.*

Great, now come back to WWE please.


----------



## wwetna1 (Apr 7, 2005)

*Re: CM Punk just got creamed.*



Deadman's Hand said:


> *He took the chance to compete in UFC, when he honestly didn't need to.
> 
> And I highly highly doubt Punk needed the money, tbh.*


You highly doubt the guy who left millions with WWE and immeadiately tried to replace them with millions from UFC wasn't in it for money? You doubt he needs the money as an insurance for calling out one of the most renown doctors there is and slandering his name for the world to see while he did his famous I blame veryone else routine that he has had dating back to NWATNA? 

Come on. He wasn't making Cena money and he has no huge future outside like Rock because he is an outright dick and not personable to most people or sponsors. He went to UFC for the money.


If Showtime boxing came and told him fight MAyweather for PacMAn money his dream would have been to be a boxer. Same way his dream has always been wrestling in JApan despite the fact he dodged them all the time and chose indies like ROH or doing the NWATNA gig and campaigned for years about Austin and not any JApan made star.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

*Re: CM Punk just got creamed.*



CamillePunk said:


> So you have no idea how real life works then. :lol Of course building a name for yourself in one industry is going to open up doors in other industries not available to most people.
> 
> Clearly the UFC disagrees with your view about who is justified in receiving a UFC contract.


Ok guess Dana should sign Matthew Mcconaughey to a contract next then right? I mean he's made a huge name for himself in acting, its perfectly acceptable for him to step inside the octagon i guess.

And i get that stuff like Punk getting handed a contract happens because of his name he built in another profession, but should it happen? no. My point still remains.


----------



## Super Hetero Male (Jul 1, 2016)

*Re: CM Punk just got creamed.*



Buzzard Follower said:


> I don't get it though. Did you laugh at the other fighters who got beat?....Im not even being shitty with you. 50% won, 50% lost. It was CM Punk's first fight, at the age of 37, how can you not at least respect him for trying?


Who says I don't respect him? I can both respect him for trying and laugh at him for failing spectacularly. And yes, anyone who got beat like he did I would laugh at. He could have just stood there and did nothing and would have accomplished just as much as he did trying. It was fucking hilariously sad.


----------



## SilvasBrokenLeg (May 31, 2016)

WrestlingOracle said:


> Stipe Cain will be some very good and interesting stuff. Be a battle of some vicious ground and pound.


Both have excellent cardio. It could very well be a 5 round war. Both are by far my favorite heavyweights.


----------



## Lebyonics (Sep 21, 2013)

*Re: CM Punk just got creamed.*

Has always supported Punk and will continue to do so, his life story will always inspire me.


----------



## TheMenace (May 26, 2013)

*Re: CM Punk just got creamed.*



They LIVE said:


> Of course he did.
> 
> When CM Punk marks had to convince themselves that Punk was purposely sandbagging because of how bad the training footage looked, you know it's not going to end well.
> 
> ...


If he was getting paid a million dollars to participate in the Tour de France I would get your point, but he could have biologically died in the octagon. He now looks like he's been through a meat grater. There's nothing fun about getting your head rearranged. He went through 2 minutes of hell after training his ass off for 2 years to prepare for it. There were much easier options for Punk to make that kind of money, but he chose a difficult one. Furthermore, contrary to what his haters think, he did legitimately try to train up to give himself the best possible chance of pulling off an upset. Legitimate disappointment was written all over his face when the fight was over.


----------



## Reggie Dunlop (Nov 2, 2015)

*Re: CM Punk just got creamed.*

I honestly thought he would fare better, at least be somewhat competitive. So disappointed there. As for everybody laughing and the see-I-told-you-so's, I'd like to see any one of you try it. Maybe a few guys in here have, and you guys are free to rip on him at will of you so desire; but I'd bet about 99% of you haven't, and until you do you should maybe stop talking.


----------



## Rowdy Yates (Nov 24, 2014)

*Re: CM Punk just got creamed.*



SAMCRO said:


> Huh? He worked most of his life becoming a pro wrestler, not a professional fighter. *Just because you make your name doing one thing doesn't mean you should just be handed a big spot in another profession without having to have ANY prior experience for that profession*.
> 
> He got famous being a pro wrestler, just because he worked hard doing that doesn't justify him getting handed a UFC contract and being shot directly into a spot most fighters who've fought their whole life would love to have.


Do the same rules apply to Dwayne and other people who have gone into acting then?

Funny as i dont see the same type of heat towards them

Punk was given a shot at UFC because he is a draw. A big name celebrity. He worked hard to become famous.He has not been handed anything


----------



## Rick_James (May 11, 2012)

*Re: CM Punk just got creamed.*



Willow said:


> Despite nerds on here, he's still winning at life.
> 
> Famous UFC fighter, probably got a decent pay day, hot wife, .
> 
> What have you done lately? :duck


He trained for 2 years and made a big spectacle out of this for all the wrong reasons and then lost in the first round lol.


----------



## Cole Phelps (Jun 12, 2011)

*Re: CM Punk just got creamed.*



Cipher said:


> I don't remember Batista getting all this love when he tried MMA.
> 
> And he even won his fight lol


batistas fight was a fucking joke, even del rio called him out :lmao 

cm punks fight was more legit than the heavyweights :lmao if i was overeem i'd kill myself, he looked like a ****** tonight :lmao when a professional wrestler can take more damage than you, you know you're a failure as far as ufc goes.. lets be serious dude


----------



## chronoxiong (Apr 1, 2005)

That was brutal to watch as a CM Punk fan. Poor guy never had the chance especially when he got taken down. Those bumps on his ear post-match were nasty as well. Just admit it Punk, you should just stick with the WWE. It's never too late to go back.


----------



## stevefox1200 (Jul 7, 2009)

For the the future UFC should quit showing a man's midlife crisis to paying customers

just saying


----------



## Dooze (Jul 21, 2016)

*Re: CM Punk just got creamed.*

I loved when Punk was throwing feather punches and Gail just whops him with two big punches. Bitch-made.


----------



## King Gimp (Mar 31, 2012)

*Re: CM Punk just got creamed.*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8sQmAqJBv6g&feature=youtu.be

Punk's on the post show press conference right now.


----------



## Jackal (Nov 6, 2014)

*Re: CM Punk just got creamed.*



Super Hetero Male said:


> Who says I don't respect him? I can both respect him for trying and laugh at him for failing spectacularly. And yes, anyone who got beat like he did I would laugh at. He could have just stood there and did nothing and would have accomplished just as much as he did trying. *It was fucking hilariously sad*.


Reread your post.


----------



## TaterTots (Jul 22, 2016)

*Re: CM Punk just got creamed.*

Funny to see all the people here mocking and ridiculing CM Punk for losing. Let's see one of those geeks from The Shield get in there and try to do what he did, guaranteed that Roman Reigns, Seth Rollins and Dean Ambrose would get creamed in no time.


----------



## SilvasBrokenLeg (May 31, 2016)

*Re: CM Punk just got creamed.*

I may as well brag about my super precise prediction in this thread, too.

http://www.wrestlingforum.com/sport...gall-confirmed-ufc-203-a-26.html#post62336706



SilvasBrokenLeg said:


> Gall beats Punk within 3 minutes by rear naked choke.


----------



## stevefox1200 (Jul 7, 2009)

*Re: CM Punk just got creamed.*

All that needs to said in musical form








TaterTots said:


> Funny to see all the people here mocking and ridiculing CM Punk for losing. Let's see one of those geeks from The Shield get in there and try to do what he did, guaranteed that Roman Reigns, Seth Rollins and Dean Ambrose would get creamed in no time.


I could very easily pay a man in bar to kick my ass

I choose not to


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

*Re: CM Punk just got creamed.*



Rowdy Yates said:


> Do the same rules apply to Dwayne and other people who have gone into acting then?
> 
> Funny as i dont see the same type of heat towards them
> 
> Punk was given a shot at UFC because he is a draw. A big name celebrity. He worked hard to become famous.He has not been handed anything


Wrestling is essentially acting, The Rock was playing a character his whole career, and he was damn good at it. He's essentially been an actor since he was in the WWE, why do you think so many wrestlers got acting jobs? Cause wrestling and acting go hand in hand really.


----------



## Dr. Middy (Jan 21, 2015)

*Re: CM Punk just got creamed.*



SAMCRO said:


> *Ok guess Dana should sign Matthew Mcconaughey to a contract next then right?* I mean he's made a huge name for himself in acting, its perfectly acceptable for him to step inside the octagon i guess.
> 
> And i get that stuff like Punk getting handed a contract happens because of his name he built in another profession, but should it happen? no. My point still remains.


If his entrance includes him driving to the Octagon in a Lincoln making a bunch of introspective thoughts about his fight, I'd pay plenty of money for that.


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

*Re: CM Punk just got creamed.*


----------



## dclikewah (Mar 6, 2015)

*Re: CM Punk just got creamed.*



Cole Phelps said:


> batistas fight was a fucking joke, even del rio called him out :lmao
> 
> cm punks fight was more legit than the heavyweights :lmao if i was overeem i'd kill myself, he looked like a ****** tonight :lmao when a professional wrestler can take more damage than you, you know you're a failure as far as ufc goes.. lets be serious dude


Not sure how much combat sports you watch, but giving someone credit for taking more damage is not the way it works.


----------



## Cole Phelps (Jun 12, 2011)

*Re: CM Punk just got creamed.*



Rick_James said:


> He trained for 2 years and made a big spectacle out of this for all the wrong reasons and then lost in the first round lol.


did you watch faber brahhhh ? i put $5 on him and he shadow boxed and his been fighting his entire life... but punks a bitch for having a legit fight instead of dancing like a ****** !? 

you don't get fighting at all :lmao.. did you see overeem tonight !? he looked like a punk.. steroided up loser :LMAO


----------



## Godway (May 21, 2013)

*Re: CM Punk just got creamed.*



wwetna1 said:


> You highly doubt the guy who left millions with WWE and immeadiately tried to replace them with millions from UFC wasn't in it for money? You doubt he needs the money as an insurance for calling out one of the most renown doctors there is and slandering his name for the world to see while he did his famous I blame veryone else routine that he has had dating back to NWATNA?
> 
> Come on. He wasn't making Cena money and he has no huge future outside like Rock because he is an outright dick and not personable to most people or sponsors. He went to UFC for the money.
> 
> ...


It's been reported many times that he has like 24 million dollars in the bank. And he's STILL getting paid by WWE, keep in mind. 

UFC fighters make shit. I don't know what his deal is, he probably is getting more than he should be, but I doubt he made a million dollars or more for that fight. Probably very significantly less. Only like 10% of fighters, aka the consistent main eventers, superstars, etc, are making millions off of UFC.

He went to UFC to try and rub it in Vince/Hunter's faces that he's working for the company that is kicking the shit out of them. He doesn't need the money, he's said it, guys who know him have said it, he's set for life and then some.


----------



## Chloe (Apr 1, 2014)

*Re: CM Punk just got creamed.*



Rick_James said:


> He trained for 2 years and made a big spectacle out of this for all the wrong reasons and then lost in the first round lol.


I don't see a problem with that. He fought and he lost. We've all been there.

Besides, he's not responsible for fans and media talking his fight up, lol.


----------



## wwetna1 (Apr 7, 2005)

*Re: CM Punk just got creamed.*



TheMenace said:


> If he was getting paid a million dollars to participate in the Tour de France I would get your point, but he could have biologically died in the octagon. He now looks like he's been through a meat grater. There's nothing fun about getting your head rearranged. He went through 2 minutes of hell after training his ass off for 2 years to prepa*re for it. There were much easier options for Punk to make that kind of money*, but he chose a difficult one. Furthermore, contrary to what his haters think, he did legitimately try to train himself to give himself the best possible chance of pulling off an upset. Legitimate disappointment was written all over his face when the fight was over.


What are they? 

- Hollywood? Nope as he is a dick and has no foot in Hollywood, not even at the dvd release level 
- Japan? never said they were a dream to rumors about what they would pay Bryan came out 
- Basketball? Nope
- Football? Nope
- Baseball? Nope
- Business? Nope as he hasn't started one nor kept marketing his name and apparel 
- Reality TV? Maybe, but short of Viacom that was limited since NBCU owns Bravo/E
- TNA? Nope, that spike money ain't there
- ROH? Nope, they couldn't bank roll Styles comfortably without other organizations paying him
- Boxing? Ends up worse than this display since he can't punch 

What are these options? HE took UFC money because they offered it, and they offered it because they knew a former top WWE act name value would sell regardless which was smart business by them. His only major option had they told him you know what go prove yourself, we won't hand you a spot and millions off your celeb status was go back to WWE tail between legs for money he is accustomed to


----------



## CretinHop138 (Sep 9, 2015)

*Dana could fuck CM Punk over more than Vince - hints at cutting him*


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/774833848614027264
Early numbers must be poor.

This would be worse than Vince. "Multi fight deal" apparently.

(Merge if needed)


----------



## Deadman's Hand (Mar 16, 2013)

*Re: CM Punk just got creamed.*



wwetna1 said:


> You highly doubt the guy who left millions with WWE and immeadiately tried to replace them with millions from UFC wasn't in it for money? You doubt he needs the money as an insurance for calling out one of the most renown doctors there is and slandering his name for the world to see while he did his famous I blame veryone else routine that he has had dating back to NWATNA?
> 
> Come on. He wasn't making Cena money and he has no huge future outside like Rock because he is an outright dick and not personable to most people or sponsors. He went to UFC for the money.
> 
> ...


*I highly doubt the guy who has been working for the top wrestling company in the world for 9 years, and was a main eventer for 3 of those years, and is still doing things outside of wrestling needed the money, yes. Just because he wasn't making Cena money doesn't mean he wasn't making good money there.

And again, are really calling CM Punk saying a doctor was stupid for not diagnosing a MRSA that nearly killed him (which he's shown the scar for, btw), a "blame everyone else" routine? :lol

Also, that article that mentioned how Punk said it was his dream to wrestle in Japan mentioned that he in fact worked Zero-1 in 2003. And Zero-1 is a puro promotion.*


----------



## ClintDagger (Feb 1, 2015)

Deebow said:


> Technically, Mickey Gall is still a lower tier fighter also. He has no business being in the UFC either. Honestly, there is no difference in the talent level that Punk would have faced at a smaller promotion. It retrospect, it's probably good that Punk had this fight in the UFC. If he would have been seriously injured, the medical attention may not have been as quick.


So if my point is that Punk has no business in the octagon, and now your point is that Gall, the guy that just annihilated Punk, has no business in the octagon...

Do you see how much stronger my point is now?


----------



## AttitudeEraMark4Life (Feb 20, 2013)

Daemon_Rising said:


> That wasn't the main event


It was for me was only watching for Punk


----------



## ManiacMichaelMyers (Oct 23, 2009)

*Re: CM Punk just got creamed.*

OMG the chat for the live stream of the press conference is ridiculous. 
I'm not really even paying attention to what he's saying.. 
Just mesmerized by the chat.

In fact, I legit just muted Punk. :lol


----------



## jbhutto (Sep 9, 2014)

*Re: CM Punk just got creamed.*

Should've fought the Green Ranger lol


----------



## attituderocks (Jul 23, 2016)

*Re: CM Punk just got creamed.*

Lol at Punk marks calling other posters assholes when they wish death upon other wrestlers for beating CM Prick in a fake fight and even made death threats against me. What's next Trump calling people racist?


----------



## Cabanarama (Feb 21, 2009)

*Re: Dana could fuck CM Punk over more than Vince - hints at cutting him*



CretinHop138 said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/774833848614027264
> Early numbers must be poor.
> 
> This would be worse than Vince.
> ...


I'm sure the numbers were good, it's just that if Punk did a second fight nobody would give a shit and the novelty will have already worn off...


----------



## JTB33b (Jun 26, 2007)

*Re: CM Punk just got creamed.*

All that training for that?


----------



## stevefox1200 (Jul 7, 2009)

*Re: CM Punk just got creamed.*

If the NFL hired a 48 year old man with arthritis to "live his dream" as a QB I would not be giving him credit for getting his cut off

I would be wondering why the NFL is not looking at the guys slaving away in the minor leagues to even get a glance 

Punk was given a shot purely for publicity and was not ready

I don't blame him

I blame UFC for broadcasting his midlife crisis


----------



## HereNThere (Sep 1, 2016)

*Re: CM Punk just got creamed.*

LOL! Punk looks so out of place. He looks like he broke out of rehab. What in the world did he think he could do this ?! What a stupid idiot


----------



## Guy LeDouche (Nov 24, 2012)

*Re: CM Punk just got creamed.*



TaterTots said:


> Funny to see all the people here mocking and ridiculing CM Punk for losing. Let's see one of those geeks from The Shield get in there and try to do what he did, guaranteed that Roman Reigns, Seth Rollins and Dean Ambrose would get creamed in no time.


Half the people talking shit don't even watch MMA. 

It took balls from Punk to get taken down and mauled on with GnP and still hang in there with a Ju-jitsu Brown belt for a bit until he eventually got subbed. Most people would have flat-out gave up in his position. Respect to Punk but Gall was always going to be a dangerous fight for him. It is what it is.


----------



## Rick_James (May 11, 2012)

*Re: CM Punk just got creamed.*



Willow said:


> I don't see a problem with that. He fought and he lost. We've all been there.
> 
> Besides, he's not responsible for fans and media talking his fight up, lol.


To be frank, the smart and genuine thing to do would be to work in the smaller leagues and work his way up. What he did instead was just weird, and when he started losing to sparring partners and stuff I think everyone involved should've spoke up and pulled the plug on this thing. Dude is a tomato can and the whole thing was a publicity stunt.


----------



## They LIVE (Aug 8, 2014)

*Re: CM Punk just got creamed.*



TheMenace said:


> If he was getting paid a million dollars to participate in the Tour de France I would get your point, but he could have biologically died in the octagon. He now looks like he's been through a meat grater. There's nothing fun about getting your head rearranged. He went through 2 minutes of hell after training his ass off for 2 years to prepare for it. There were much easier options for Punk to make that kind of money, but he chose a difficult one. Furthermore, contrary to what his haters think, he did legitimately try to train up to give himself the best possible chance of pulling off an upset. Legitimate disappointment was written all over his face when the fight was over.


Four cyclists have died while competing in the Tour de France. No fighter has ever died inside the UFC Octagon.

So the chances of Punk dying, "biologically" or otherwise, would have actually been statistically greater in the former than the latter.


----------



## Jackal (Nov 6, 2014)

*Re: CM Punk just got creamed.*


----------



## Cipher (Mar 27, 2016)

*Re: Dana could fuck CM Punk over more than Vince - hints at cutting him*

Big Money Meltz predicted it'd do around 300,000.


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

*Re: CM Punk just got creamed.*



SAMCRO said:


> Huh? He worked most of his life becoming a pro wrestler, not a professional fighter. Just because you make your name doing one thing doesn't mean you should just be handed a big spot in another profession without having to have ANY prior experience for that profession.
> 
> He got famous being a pro wrestler, just because he worked hard doing that doesn't justify him getting handed a UFC contract and being shot directly into a spot most fighters who've fought their whole life would love to have.


But Michael Jordan did the same thing. :mj2


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

*Re: CM Punk just got creamed.*

I also thought Punk would be in better shape, dude was looking flabby out there. I figured i'd almost be able to see an ab at least after 2 years of training.


----------



## stevefox1200 (Jul 7, 2009)

*Re: CM Punk just got creamed.*

I always thought peoeple who went into fights they were not ready for and getting your ass kicked was stupid

Apparently its noble

You know like gutting yourself when your Daimyo offends another Daimyo


----------



## Overcomer (Jan 15, 2015)

*Re: CM Punk just got creamed. Dana White Reaction.*

Are people surprised? It was never going to end any other way.....It's not like when Brock got in there. Brock actually was experienced and very good at wrestling- CM had no background whatsoever.

I give him credit for at least trying.


----------



## They LIVE (Aug 8, 2014)

*Re: CM Punk just got creamed. Dana White Reaction.*



Overcomer said:


> Are people surprised? It was never going to end any other way.....It's not like when Brock got in there. Brock actually was experienced and very good at wrestling- CM had no background whatsoever.
> 
> I give him credit for at least trying.


Hilariously enough, Punk was granted a special waiver from the Ohio Athletic Commission because they cited his similarities to Brock Lesnar.


----------



## Jackal (Nov 6, 2014)

*Re: CM Punk just got creamed.*



SAMCRO said:


> I also thought Punk would be in better shape, dude was looking flabby out there. I figured i'd almost be able to see an ab at least after 2 years of training.


^ /thread.....Cuntiest post ever posted!


----------



## ManiacMichaelMyers (Oct 23, 2009)

*Re: CM Punk just got creamed. Dana White Reaction.*

LOL...


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/774811124470382593


----------



## V-Trigger (Jul 6, 2016)

*Re: CM Punk just got creamed. Dana White Reaction.*



ManiacMichaelMyers said:


> LOL...
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/774811124470382593


Says the druggie one. :smile2:


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

*Re: CM Punk just got creamed. Dana White Reaction.*

Also where are all these "It was his dream and he lived it" comments coming from? Since when was it his dream? Why was he a pro wrestler nearly his entire life if it was his dream to be in UFC? Dana called him, Punk would never had thought about joining UFC had Dana not called him.


----------



## CretinHop138 (Sep 9, 2015)

*Re: CM Punk just got creamed. Dana White Reaction.*



BrotherNero said:


> Says the druggie one. :smile2:


Brock Lesnar got flagged for the same substance he took.


----------



## 2K JAY (Jan 2, 2011)

*Re: CM Punk just got creamed. Dana White Reaction.*

I'm gutted for him. 

But he belongs in wrestling. A lot of wrestlers could probably hack it in the Octagon but I never had Punk down as one of them. 

Fair play to him for doing it. He was a class act after the fight and no one can really have a bad thing to say about him. He tried and he'll be disappointed, we've all been there. I actually think if he landed a few shots in, the outcome might have been a little different. But Gall didn't allow it. 

I don't think he'll fight in the UFC again but maybe he'll do a fight in Bellator or something like that. Hopefully he gets at least one victory on his record. Even Batista has that.


----------



## JC00 (Nov 20, 2011)

*Re: CM Punk just got creamed.*



Willow said:


> Despite nerds on here, he's still winning at life.
> 
> Famous UFC fighter, probably got a decent pay day, hot wife, .
> 
> What have you done lately? :duck



So they can't talk about how he got embarrassed after training for 2 years because he had 1 UFC fight. has money and married Jay Lethal and Trent Barreta's sloppy seconds?


----------



## Darkest Lariat (Jun 12, 2013)

*Re: CM Punk just got creamed. Dana White Reaction.*

I'm reading a lot of assumptions in this thread. People acting like they know other people on this board personally. Saying things like they wouldn't do this or that thing because they like Punk and he lost, convincingly. But they don't know. They're just trying to save face. Everyone knew he was going down. This was the worst possible showing. CM Punk knew it too when he uttered about how he was having fun. He was back tracking there when he said that. Because his time was at hand and his bell was about to be rung. Gall realistically had that fight won in the first 20 seconds had he kept pounding away. Which he should have. The submission was unnecessary. But I think the ref wanted it to go just a little longer after a two year build. I wouldn't say Punk even had balls here. He played Russian Roulette and caught the bullet on the first pull. That's stupid to play a game you are most certainly going to lose. Not bravery. People often confuse the two when they have admiration for someone. The guy had no business there. And now it's indisputable. Hopefully the WC can finally move on from CM Punk's gong show.


----------



## attituderocks (Jul 23, 2016)

*Re: CM Punk just got creamed.*



jbhutto said:


> Should've fought the Green Ranger lol


JDF would have a field day with this. They fucking hate each other.


----------



## Deebow (Jan 2, 2011)

*Re: CM Punk just got creamed. Dana White Reaction.*



ClintDagger said:


> So if my point is that Punk has no business in the octagon, and now your point is that Gall, the guy that just annihilated Punk, has no business in the octagon...
> 
> Do you see how much stronger my point is now?


I completely agree with you saying that Punk had no business being in the UFC. What I was trying to say is that no matter where Punk would have fought, he would have fought the same level of talent. So it didn't matter where the fight happened. At least it happened where he could get adequate medical attention.


----------



## Flair Flop (May 21, 2011)

*Re: CM Punk just got creamed. Dana White Reaction.*

Let's face it, if this were some WWE jobber that was given the exact same opportunity to leapfrog over an actual UFC competitor and get this easy payday just to be a punching bag that no one would be looking at this as noble. It would be a fucking crucifixion.


----------



## Jackal (Nov 6, 2014)

*Re: CM Punk just got creamed. Dana White Reaction.*

Lets all rip the piss out of the Millionaire fighter/pro wrestler going home to this -


----------



## TheMenace (May 26, 2013)

*Re: CM Punk just got creamed.*



wwetna1 said:


> What are these options?


Well for one he's still making royalties from WWE merch and comic book sales, so to make a case that he's desperate for money is kind of ridiculous.

You don't think another pro wrestling company wouldn't do everything they could to try and pay Punk as much as possible for him to sign with them? Given the circumstances, a Punk appearance there would do wonders for their ratings, especially in the short term. Sure he wouldn't make WWE money, but high 5 figures or even low 6 figures isn't bad considering that his income from pro wrestling over the past 2 years has been zero (aside from merch royalties).

Quite honestly, I think your cynicism here borders on tinfoil hat territory and is facepalm-worthy.


----------



## Godway (May 21, 2013)

*Re: CM Punk just got creamed. Dana White Reaction.*

Wow, can't believe Dana would admit that already, but he's right. You should be at a certain level if you're going to fight in the UFC and Punk very obviously is not at that level. That's going to really break him though, when Dana officially cuts him, which they can do to any fighter. But he's got to, that fight was way too Bellator for a UFC PPV.


----------



## Lariat From Hell (Oct 5, 2013)

*Re: CM Punk just got creamed. Dana White Reaction.*



SAMCRO said:


> Also where are all these "It was his dream and he lived it" comments coming from? Since when was it his dream? Why was he a pro wrestler nearly his entire life if it was his dream to be in UFC? Dana called him, Punk would never had thought about joining UFC had Dana not called him.


*You can't with these guys, dude.*


----------



## Believe That (Aug 19, 2014)

*Re: CM Punk just got creamed. Dana White Reaction.*

Is that Dana White thing real? 

If so LMAOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO


----------



## Dub J (Apr 3, 2012)

*Re: CM Punk just got creamed. Dana White Reaction.*

You know it's bad when he has an "oh, shit" look in his eyes 1 second into the so-called fight.


----------



## KC Armstrong (Jun 19, 2013)

*Re: CM Punk just got creamed. Dana White Reaction.*



> has money and married Jay Lethal and Trent Barreta's sloppy seconds?



Just out of curiosity, do you exclusively fuck virgins?


----------



## Believe That (Aug 19, 2014)

*Re: CM Punk just got creamed. Dana White Reaction.*

People now saying "Oh he gets to go home to AJ and you guys don't" 

I wonder if they no that they don't either 

God pathetic CM punk fans here tonight


----------



## SilvasBrokenLeg (May 31, 2016)

*Re: CM Punk just got creamed. Dana White Reaction.*

He seemed pretty disappointed in the post fight press conference. He was literally crying.


----------



## Stephen90 (Mar 31, 2015)

*Re: CM Punk just got creamed. Dana White Reaction.*



Believe That said:


> People now saying "Oh he gets to go home to AJ and you guys don't"
> 
> I wonder if they no that they don't either
> 
> God pathetic CM punk fans here tonight


Brock fans say the same dumb shit.


----------



## Jackal (Nov 6, 2014)

*Re: CM Punk just got creamed. Dana White Reaction.*



Believe That said:


> People now saying "Oh he gets to go home to AJ and you guys don't"
> 
> I wonder if they no that they don't either
> 
> God pathetic CM punk fans here tonight


Yeah, nice grammar. 

'no' what? Fucking moron!

Honestly, Believe that.


----------



## Dub J (Apr 3, 2012)

*Re: CM Punk just got creamed. Dana White Reaction.*



Believe That said:


> People now saying "Oh he gets to go home to AJ and you guys don't"
> 
> I wonder if they no that they don't either
> 
> God pathetic CM punk fans here tonight


Or saying he lived out his dream of being in a fight. That wasn't a fight. That was more along the lines of shitting your pants on live TV or Nancy Grace's boob falling out during Dancing w/ Stars.


----------



## KC Armstrong (Jun 19, 2013)

*Re: CM Punk just got creamed. Dana White Reaction.*

By the way, you don't have to be a hater to point out the obvious. Joe Rogan summed it all up very nicely hours before the fight during the FightPass prelims. Punk competing in the UFC was "delusional" and "the worst idea ever". There's a fine line between courage and stupidity.


----------



## T-Viper (Aug 17, 2013)

*Re: CM Punk just got creamed. Dana White Reaction.*

If you gave 100 scenarios of how Punk should NOT have started the fight, running straight towards Gall throwing a wild punch leaving your legs wide open for the second easiest takedown in the history of the sport (only behind James Toney) would be #1 on the list.


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT (Sep 21, 2004)

*Re: CM Punk just got creamed. Dana White Reaction.*










DEAD.


----------



## Flair Flop (May 21, 2011)

*Re: CM Punk just got creamed. Dana White Reaction.*

What is next? Are the Punks marks going to accuse us of not having as many tattoos as him and say we are jealous? The desperation here is quite amusing. Keep that shit coming


----------



## Believe That (Aug 19, 2014)

*Re: CM Punk just got creamed. Dana White Reaction.*



Buzzard Follower said:


> Yeah, nice grammar.
> 
> 'no' what? Fucking moron!
> 
> Honestly, Believe that.


You're the pathetic one bragging about another dudes girlfriend 

CM Punk don't give a shit about you 

Loser


----------



## TheMenace (May 26, 2013)

*Re: CM Punk just got creamed.*



They LIVE said:


> Four cyclists have died while competing in the Tour de France. No fighter has ever died inside the UFC Octagon.
> 
> So the chances of Punk dying, "biologically" or otherwise, would have actually been statistically greater in the former than the latter.


People have died from MMA generally though. I don't know if there has ever been someone as inexperienced as Punk to ever step into a UFC octagon; experienced fighters are able to protect themselves from danger.

Besides, you're missing the point. I meant he could have done something safer and easier than MMA. Like I don't know, pro wrestling?


----------



## Natecore (Sep 16, 2013)

Punk leaving the WWE was the best thing ever. Tonight was absolutely incredible. Fuck "Only a millionaire should be a billionaire" Vince. Fuck "Won't take a piss test" Hunter. Punk, you fucking rule. Follow your dreams, kids. 

The guy got his ass kicked and the fight pretty much went as expected but cheering for Punk during those two minutes was so exhilarating. Thanks for that, Punk. If you fight again I'll be cheering just as ferociously.


----------



## Stellar (May 30, 2016)

I don't care what others say I still think that Punk deserves respect for even stepping in to the octagon with less than 2 years of training against a guy who obviously has much more experience than him. 2-0 really is an inaccurate determination of how experienced Gall is. Now 3-0 obviously. Maybe even if Punk trained for 10 more years he still would have lost, but at least he tried. Its more than what any of us have done.

It was hard to watch Punk lose like that though. Then to see his ear afterwards. I do wish that he would just kiss and make up to WWE and go back. Just because you want to be great at something, it doesn't mean that you actually will.

I'm interested in whats next for Mikey Gall.


----------



## Overcomer (Jan 15, 2015)

*Re: CM Punk just got creamed. Dana White Reaction.*



They LIVE said:


> Hilariously enough, Punk was granted a special waiver from the Ohio Athletic Commission because they cited his similarities to Brock Lesnar.


Yeah that was the only thing I found disgusting about the entire thing personally. I can't fault the guy for personally wanting to try it but it was always bullshit how he basically got the fight because of celebrity....obviously he wasn't fit for it. I mean he is largely a one and done- I doubt he fights again. There are and were many fighters who had been training for practically their whole lives who will never get the break he did. He also got paid a shit load of money---most of the UFC guys don't make the kind of money he does for his first fight.


----------



## Reggie Dunlop (Nov 2, 2015)

*Re: CM Punk just got creamed. Dana White Reaction.*



HateForTheMasses said:


> Let's face it, if this were some WWE jobber that was given the exact same opportunity to leapfrog over an actual UFC competitor and get this easy payday just to be a punching bag that no one would be looking at this as noble. It would be a fucking crucifixion.


_Easy_ payday?????


----------



## BK Festivus (Sep 10, 2007)

*Re: CM Punk just got creamed. Dana White Reaction.*

While a part of me wants to applaud him for trying something he really wanted to do, I just can't ignore the fact that he wouldn't have even been in a UFC octagon tonight if it wasn't for being a famous ex-WWE star. At the end of the day, he busted his ass to get to where he was as a pro wrestler and I'll give him credit for that. That doesn't mean he should just be put on a hotshot track to a major UFC fight where he was clearly out of his element. 

There are plenty of celebrities that have worked hard in their respective professions and happen to be big wrestling fans but that doesn't stop a large amount of the WWE audience from shitting on them when they take someone's spot on RAW or a PPV.


----------



## Jackal (Nov 6, 2014)

*Re: CM Punk just got creamed. Dana White Reaction.*



Believe That said:


> You're the pathetic one bragging about another dudes girlfriend
> 
> CM Punk don't give a shit about you
> 
> Loser


Yeah, leave a Bigger space next time, dick!

Want me to suck her pussy and blow you bubbles, again?

Unerect penis.


----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)

*Re: CM Punk just got creamed. Dana White Reaction.*

WWE have to be laughing their asses off right now :LOL

Wonder how they'll make fun of this on Raw or Smackdown.


----------



## JC00 (Nov 20, 2011)

*Re: CM Punk just got creamed. Dana White Reaction.*



Buzzard Follower said:


> Lets all rip the piss out of the Millionaire fighter/pro wrestler going home to this -


Good for him but not sure why you are defending a guy that couldn't give a shit about you doing it.

He made a big deal about the fight, trained 2 years for it and got squashed. Not sure why people are taking such offence to people having a little bit of fun over the fact that he got demolished and choked out. Great, CM Punk has money and has a wife that most of you have probably jacked off to. Doesn't change the fact that he got choked out in 2 minutes. 


Irony of all of this as someone said is Punk bitched about the part-timers in the WWE taking spots, yet what did he just do tonight? Took a spot on this card from a fighter who deserved to be on it more than him.


----------



## Godway (May 21, 2013)

*Re: CM Punk just got creamed. Dana White Reaction.*

Well, this thread has turned into exactly what you'd expect it to :lol


----------



## They LIVE (Aug 8, 2014)

*Re: CM Punk just got creamed.*



TheMenace said:


> People have died from MMA generally though. I don't know if there has ever been someone as inexperienced as Punk to ever step into a UFC octagon; experienced fighters are able to protect themselves from danger.
> 
> Besides, you're missing the point. I meant he could have done something safer and easier than MMA. Like I don't know, pro wrestling?


I get what you're saying. 

I'm just having some fun because you said he could have done something safer and then gave an example of something more statistically dangerous.


----------



## Deadman's Hand (Mar 16, 2013)

*Face of a man who knows those 2 years were for nothing. :mj2*


----------



## Flair Flop (May 21, 2011)

*Re: CM Punk just got creamed. Dana White Reaction.*



The Cleaner said:


> _Easy_ payday?????


Yes, easy payday. Being a punching bag is not difficult for the kind of money he made. Sign me up.


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

Watching his post-fight presser, Mickey (not Mikey lel) seems like a very smart guy. Very articulate and a great attiude. Him vs. Sage could be good. Sure Dana will love that for appealing to the teenybopper audience.


----------



## Chloe (Apr 1, 2014)

*Re: CM Punk just got creamed.*



Rick_James said:


> To be frank, the smart and genuine thing to do would be to work in the smaller leagues and work his way up. What he did instead was just weird, and when he started losing to sparring partners and stuff I think everyone involved should've spoke up and pulled the plug on this thing. Dude is a tomato can and the whole thing was a publicity stunt.


An opportunity to follow a dream so to speak was there and he took it. To be frank, if I had an opportunity to do something I wanted and people thought I shouldn't do it because of THEIR vision of what that thing should be then fuck them. Why should I give a fuck about their opinion? In fact I've been in that position twice when I was younger and I actually listened to those people who mean nothing to me now. Totally regret it now and would go back and implement the same attitude I would have now. Sure I might have failed (it's likely I would have) but at least it would have been due to circumstance rather than some shitty opinions.

So yeah, take from that what you will :draper2


----------



## alejbr4 (May 31, 2009)

*Re: CM Punk just got creamed. Dana White Reaction.*

guy hasnt been in the ring in forever and yet people keep talking about him, and then get mad if any of his fans defend him in anyway...............mind boggling


----------



## TheMenace (May 26, 2013)

*Re: CM Punk just got creamed. Dana White Reaction.*



JC00 said:


> Good for him but not sure why you are defending a guy that couldn't give a shit less about you doing it.


Do you watch pro wrestling? Are you a fan of any performer? Newsflash, he or she does not give a shit about you. By your logic, you should quit watching and quit giving a shit.


----------



## Demolition119 (Mar 1, 2011)

*Re: CM Punk just got creamed. Dana White Reaction.*

This thread just keeps delivering. One of the GOATs for sure.


----------



## Pencil Neck Freak (Aug 5, 2013)

*Re: CM Punk just got creamed. Dana White Reaction.*

I know it's the respectful thing to say good for Punk for trying to live his dream... But I can't help feel he was just being stupid. He embarrassed him self in front of the whole world. 

He could of had a fight in an indie mma company like Batista where win or lose no one would care. Between his age and experience he didn't stand a chance. Hope just having the chance was worth it Punk. 

Sent from my ALE-L21 using Tapatalk


----------



## King Gimp (Mar 31, 2012)

*Re: CM Punk just got creamed. Dana White Reaction.*

This thread is so dumb. Idiots from both sides throwing shit at each other and acting like children.

"MAN FUCK CM PUNK LOOOOOOOOOOSER" "NAH FUCK U YOU GEEK, CM WINNER IS THE BEST"


----------



## 2K JAY (Jan 2, 2011)

*Re: CM Punk just got creamed. Dana White Reaction.*

To be fair, he didn't totally embarrass himself. 2 minutes is longer than some professionals last. Granted, they're in there with better fighters than this kid, but still.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

*Re: CM Punk just got creamed. Dana White Reaction.*



> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/774811553723920384


----------



## spaghettimunsta V2 (Aug 22, 2016)

*Re: CM Punk just got creamed.*

I have mad respect for anyone willing to go after their dreams. Taking a chance at life, breaking out of that 9-5 prison is something few people have the balls to attempt. Hopefully Punk sticks with this even if his mma career stays in the smaller promotions, it's still something he can be proud of. 

:applause


----------



## FITZ (May 8, 2007)

*Re: CM Punk just got creamed. Dana White Reaction.*

At least when Punk comes out of nowhere and takes a spot that others deserve more he puts the other guy over....


----------



## SilvasBrokenLeg (May 31, 2016)

*Re: CM Punk just got creamed. Dana White Reaction.*

Post fight presser:


----------



## Jackal (Nov 6, 2014)

*Re: CM Punk just got creamed. Dana White Reaction.*



JC00 said:


> Good for him but not sure why you are defending a guy that couldn't give a shit about you doing it.
> 
> He made a big deal about the fight, trained 2 years for it and got squashed. Not sure why people are taking such offence to people having a little bit of fun over the fact that he got demolished and choked out. Great, CM Punk has money and has a wife that most of you have probably jacked off to. Doesn't change the fact that he got choked out in 2 minutes.
> 
> ...


His name alone on this card probably made/will make fighters more than their average!

Yeah, he got beat, well. So did Conor fucking Mcgregor last year. How is that different?


----------



## Godway (May 21, 2013)

*Re: CM Punk just got creamed. Dana White Reaction.*



> “I admire CM Punk for taking the chance, I really do; but it was delusional. That’s my feeling, it was my feeling watching him hit the bag and when I was watching him punch things. It’s not like he can’t learn, but there is a journey as a martial artist. There’s a path that each martial artist is on and different people are on different paths. There’s a reason why brown belts don’t compete with white belts in jiu-jitsu tournaments; it’s not fair, and what we saw tonight was not fair. Mickey Gall’s way better, he’s really good. This is what happens when you take a guy who’s an elite young kid and you have him fight a celebrity who wants to challenge himself, it’s not the way to do it. If I had to give CM Punk advice, I would say fight as an amateur and fight people at your level. I mean if he wants to do this, he wants to continue, God bless him, he’s a fun guy, I like him. But this is not the way to do it.”


Joe Rogan on it, basically what I said earlier in this thread.


----------



## Deebow (Jan 2, 2011)

*Re: CM Punk just got creamed. Dana White Reaction.*



Stupid_Smark said:


> I know it's the respectful thing to say good for Punk for trying to live his dream... But I can't help feel he was just being stupid. He embarrassed him self in front of the whole world.
> 
> *He could of had a fight in an indie mma company like Batista where win or lose no one would care. Between his age and experience he didn't stand a chance. Hope just having the chance was worth it Punk. *
> 
> Sent from my ALE-L21 using Tapatalk


But he still would have fought somebody that is the same exact experience level as Mickey Gall. So it would have been stupid either way. The only thing for Punk that was different was the venue and the payday. That's it.


----------



## Buhalovski (Jul 24, 2015)

*Re: CM Punk just got creamed.*

2 years of training, 2 minutes of fight, doesn't get a single significant strike - only bitchy hits, gets choked out. I dont know why I should respect him that much for doing it, for his money even I with my 40 kilos would do it :>

5/5 best night of his life


----------



## Chloe (Apr 1, 2014)

*Re: CM Punk just got creamed.*



JC00 said:


> So they can't talk about how he got embarrassed after training for 2 years because he had 1 UFC fight. has money and *married Jay Lethal and Trent Barreta's sloppy seconds*?


Good one because I'm sure every girl you've had is pure virgin, that is if you've had any. :duck

And sure people can talk about it but they should expect to be called out for being dim-witted (which they are being). :draper2


----------



## BuzzKillington (May 9, 2015)

*Re: CM Punk just got creamed.*

Go back and watch the 'Evolution of Punk' and laugh your ass off.


----------



## Ecoces (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: CM Punk just got creamed.*

just wait till RAW im sure Vince will have a blast making fun of CM Punk. 

people need to stop acting like CM Punk raped their mother, he left a shit company (WWE) and went to pursue his dream. yeah he got beat but so what he went and did what he wanted to do.


----------



## Hangmanwade (Jan 29, 2016)

*Re: CM Punk just got creamed.*

I remember that people were saying that Punk could beat Ryback because of "legit MMA training". I can't wait for Ryback to write something in twitter about it 
BTW, I watched this UFC 203 and it was horrible and boring. I needed three cups of coffee just to get to Punk's fight. I wonder why UFC fans even watch this shit. Good thing it's free to watch and not PPV.


----------



## KC Armstrong (Jun 19, 2013)

Deadman's Hand said:


> *Face of a man who knows those 2 years were for nothing. :mj2*



Nothing could ever replace Crying Jordan, but I have a feeling we're gonna be seeing A LOT of that face...


----------



## Pummy (Feb 26, 2015)

*Re: CM Punk just got creamed.*

:dance :dance :dance :yes :yes :yes

Couldn't last first round :ha time to quit UFC and moaning again 

:bryanlol :nikkilol :duck :maury :reneelel


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

*Re: CM Punk just got creamed.*



Cole Phelps said:


> Alright lets do it..
> 
> cm punk took more damage than everyone else on the card combined, what does that tell you ?
> 
> ...


Well real fighters try and avoid getting hit as well...so there's that.

You dont have to let everything your opponent throws hit you.


----------



## Jackal (Nov 6, 2014)

*Re: CM Punk just got creamed.*



Pummy said:


> :dance :dance :dance :yes :yes :yes
> 
> Couldn't last first round :ha time to quit UFC and moaning again
> 
> :bryanlol :nikkilol  :duck :maury :reneelel


Fucking hell........You have an opinion?


----------



## KC Armstrong (Jun 19, 2013)

*Re: CM Punk just got creamed.*



> Yeah, he got beat, well. So did Conor fucking Mcgregor last year. How is that different?



Do you seriously want someone to tell you how that's different?

:duck


----------



## Flair Flop (May 21, 2011)

*Re: CM Punk just got creamed.*

I hope Vince gets a Punk lookalike and uses him in Strowman's next squash match.


----------



## 307858 (Jul 25, 2014)

*Re: CM Punk just got creamed.*

Props to him trying. At least he wasn't Eva Marie'd his way into MMA.

That being said, he should cut his losses and go back to what he does best...wrestling. let's be realistic about out talents, Punk.

Also, Punk can be criticized by people. That's a consequence you accept when you become a public figure. Sure, I'm too much of a pretty boy to do MMA, but Punk caught manhandled!


----------



## jbhutto (Sep 9, 2014)

*Re: CM Punk just got creamed.*



stevefox1200 said:


> If the NFL hired a 48 year old man with arthritis to "live his dream" as a QB I would not be giving him credit for getting his cut off
> 
> I would be wondering why the NFL is not looking at the guys slaving away in the minor leagues to even get a glance
> 
> ...


Yeah, this was always going to be a shit show. That's why he should've fought the Green Ranger or Verne Troyer or something.

Punk just got completely outclassed. Couldn't overpower Gall / stuff the takedown and got decimated on the ground as expected ( Gall's stand-up didn't seem great tho from other fight footage). Punk was probably going to go through with this no matter what, but it's kinda surprising that someone didn't try to have a heart to heart and talk him out of it.


----------



## Believe That (Aug 19, 2014)

*Re: CM Punk just got creamed. Dana White Reaction.*



Buzzard Follower said:


> Yeah, he got beat, well. So did Conor fucking Mcgregor last year. How is that different?


Just stop posting tonight


----------



## AJ Leegion (Nov 21, 2012)

*Re: CM Punk just got creamed.*

Heeeey, look at that, Ryback was right.


----------



## Dub J (Apr 3, 2012)

*Re: CM Punk just got creamed.*



heel_turn said:


> Props to him trying. At least he wasn't Eva Marie's his way into MMA.


That's kind of exactly what he did, though.


----------



## Jackal (Nov 6, 2014)

*Re: CM Punk just got creamed.*



KC Armstrong said:


> Do you seriously want someone to tell you how that's different?
> 
> :duck


Yes, i do, that's why i asked the question? Please, explain me the difference?


----------



## Jackal (Nov 6, 2014)

*Re: CM Punk just got creamed. Dana White Reaction.*



Believe That said:


> Just stop posting tonight


:kappa


----------



## Cipher (Mar 27, 2016)

Buzzard Follower said:


> Yes, i do, that's why i asked the question? Please, explain me the difference?


Dude, I barely keep up with MMA, but seriously? 

You seriously need someone to explain that to you? Think you watch too much wrestling, man.


----------



## Ecoces (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: CM Punk just got creamed.*



jbhutto said:


> Yeah, this was always going to be a shit show. That's why he should've fought the Green Ranger or Verne Troyer or something.
> 
> Punk just got completely outclassed. Couldn't overpower Gall / stuff the takedown and got decimated on the ground as expected ( Gall's stand-up didn't seem great tho from other fight footage). Punk was probably going to go through with this no matter what, but it's kinda surprising that someone didn't try to have a heart to heart and talk him out of it.


blame the UFC not Punk ... to use the analogy that you quoted. if an NFL team called me (how they would get my number i have no idea but thats beside the point) and said they want me to play Quarterback this weekend and they were going to pay me regardless of my performance.

hell yeah i would do it. I have always wanted to play in the NFL ... why WOULDN'T i do it. 

the UFC signed Punk to fight when he was NO WHERE near that level. thats the UFCs fault not punks.


----------



## Pummy (Feb 26, 2015)

*Re: CM Punk just got creamed.*

At least Batista won a fight. Batista > CM Punk :lmao 

Sent from my ZTE Blade L3 using Tapatalk


----------



## SilvasBrokenLeg (May 31, 2016)

*Re: CM Punk just got creamed. Dana White Reaction.*



Buzzard Follower said:


> His name alone on this card probably made/will make fighters more than their average!
> 
> Yeah, he got beat, well. So did Conor fucking Mcgregor last year. How is that different?


You're posting nonsense.

Conor has 23 total fights in his career. When you have that many fights, your're bound to lose. He's only lost 3 times, and the fight you're referring to was against a top 5 lightweight (who he fought at welterweight, which is 2 weight classes above his normal weight class.) He's also a world champion.


----------



## Cole Phelps (Jun 12, 2011)

*Re: CM Punk just got creamed.*



Fearless Maryse said:


> Well real fighters try and avoid getting hit as well...so there's that.
> 
> You dont have to let everything your opponent throws hit you.


lets be real, street fights don't play for points, that's why i respect mikey, he ran his mouth and he might regret that later but i respect that man for being a real fighter 

alot of these ufc cats play for points, we can all admit that, i'm just saying i respect punk for having a legit fight and not ''dancing'' the whole time


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

*Re: CM Punk just got creamed.*



sweepdaleg said:


> I question the UFC for putting punk against Gall. Really stupid from a business perspective. Should have picked someone who isn't that good.


Gall seems to be a charismatic and energetic guy. UFC probably picked Gall as CM Punk's opponent, knowing they could market him. They knew that Punk was gonna lose his fight because he is a sports entertainer, not a fighter. Had to pick someone who had a chance of winning fights in the UFC, so they could pass on the rub.


----------



## Loudness (Nov 14, 2011)

*Re: CM Punk just got creamed.*

Was emberassing and sad to watch, CM Punk just took the shots without doing anything.

Very disappointed, it was a complete mismatch. That guy seemed pretty good and talented tbh, I'm not sure if Punk can improve enough to become competitive in the UFC. They should have given him a can, not some clearly talented, young guy.


----------



## GeniusSmark (Dec 27, 2015)

*Re: CM Punk just got creamed.*

Ryback would knock CM Punk out.


----------



## Pencil Neck Freak (Aug 5, 2013)

*Re: CM Punk just got creamed. Dana White Reaction.*



Deebow said:


> But he still would have fought somebody that is the same exact experience level as Mickey Gall. So it would have been stupid either way. The only thing for Punk that was different was the venue and the payday. That's it.


Quite a few are saying that Gall was a little too good. Maybe they could of found someone more comparable. Nevertheless my point was not that he would stand a chance at beating him but it wouldn't of been such a big deal. Batista won his fight, against a fat veteran. It was terribly boring but he had his fight and called it a day. And I haven't heard anyone talk about it since then. Hope the money was worth it.

Sent from my ALE-L21 using Tapatalk


----------



## attituderocks (Jul 23, 2016)

*Re: CM Punk just got creamed.*



Godway said:


> UFC fighters make shit.



Conor made $3 million in his last fight which lasted half an hour. Rollins gets paid 2 million a year.


----------



## NyQuil (Jul 27, 2010)

*Re: CM Punk just got creamed.*

This thread is fucking beautiful. I hope he has another fight in the UFC just for the thread afterwards.


----------



## KC Armstrong (Jun 19, 2013)

*Re: CM Punk just got creamed.*



attituderocks said:


> Conor made $3 million is his last fight which lasted half an hour. Rollins gets paid 2 million a year.


3 million was just the purse, overall he made a hell of a lot more than that.

That being said, a huge majority of UFC fighters don't make a lot of money.


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

*Re: CM Punk just got creamed.*



Cole Phelps said:


> lets be real, street fights don't play for points, that's why i respect mikey, he ran his mouth and he might regret that later but i respect that man for being a real fighter
> 
> alot of these ufc cats play for points, we can all admit that, i'm just saying i respect punk for having a legit fight and not ''dancing'' the whole time


Im of the entirely opposite viewpoint. I watch professional fighting to see professional fighters fight with technique. If I want to see strongman, bum fight "I'll block your punches with my face shit" I'll head down to a bar late at night.


----------



## BuzzKillington (May 9, 2015)

*Re: CM Punk just got creamed.*

"Can CM Punk fight? Absolutely." -CM Punk

:ha


----------



## Cesaro Section (Sep 7, 2014)

*Re: CM Punk just got creamed.*

LOL


----------



## Demolition119 (Mar 1, 2011)

*Re: CM Punk just got creamed.*



Loudness said:


> Was emberassing and sad to watch, CM Punk just took the shots without doing anything.
> 
> Very disappointed, it was a complete mismatch. That guy seemed pretty good and talented tbh, I'm not sure if Punk can improve enough to become competitive in the UFC. They should have given him a can, not some clearly talented, young guy.


It is the UFC. there are no talentless cans . Even the guys with lots of losses are very skilled fighters.


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

*Re: CM Punk just got creamed.*

im crying


----------



## Jackal (Nov 6, 2014)

*Re: CM Punk just got creamed. Dana White Reaction.*



SilvasBrokenLeg said:


> You're posting nonsense.
> 
> Conor has 23 total fights in his career. When you have that many fights, your're bound to lose. He's only lost 3 times, and the fight you're referring to was against a top 5 lightweight (who he fought at welterweight, which is 2 weight classes above his normal weight class.) He's also a world champion.


I know, that's the point (im being a sarcastic cunt).........It's nonsense saying CM Punk is lame and shit etc.....Dude had his first fight tonight, at the age of 37. I just think it's pathetic people are slating him for trying. I have nothing but respect for him, he got in there and fought. Also, Mickey Gall fucking bossed the fight, pissed it, and was humble. He was a winner the second he called, and was given the Punk fight.

I love MMA, i've been watching for years. My opinion has nothing to do with Pro wresting. CM Punk tried, and he failed, that's fine.....But he still had the girth to do it, and i respect him for that!


----------



## SilvasBrokenLeg (May 31, 2016)

*Re: CM Punk just got creamed.*



attituderocks said:


> Conor made $3 million is his last fight which lasted half an hour. Rollins gets paid 2 million a year.


He actually made $15 million at UFC 202. He made $10 million at UFC 196. $25 million total for only 2 fights this year.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

*Re: CM Punk just got creamed.*

Don't come back to the WWE Punk! 

FFS!

You've lost ALL your cool bro!

No mega pop for you! YOU GET NOTING! NOTING AT ALL!


----------



## KC Armstrong (Jun 19, 2013)

*Re: CM Punk just got creamed.*



SilvasBrokenLeg said:


> He actually made $15 million at UFC 202. He made $10 million at UFC 196. $25 million total for only 2 fights this year.


#TruckloadsOfCash #IfYouAin'tMackinYouAin'tStackin

:mcgregor


----------



## Loudness (Nov 14, 2011)

*Re: CM Punk just got creamed.*



Demolition119 said:


> It is the UFC. there are no talentless cans . Even the guys with lots of losses are very skilled fighters.


I know, that's why I said I wonder if he'll ever be competitive in the UFC. He's like a guy going from basketball practice with quality coaches straight to the NBA/NFL without ever having played a single College Football/Basketball match first or even beeing in a club. It's gonna be really hard if Dana even allows him to fight again, that is.

Still, so sad how he went down, the takedown was so easily done and from there on he did absolutely nothing.


----------



## SpikeDudley (Aug 3, 2014)

*Re: CM Punk just got creamed.*

can't believe anyone thought this would have went any different


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

*Re: CM Punk just got creamed.*

Mickey is fuggin AJ Punk tonight, while CM cucks.


----------



## Desecrated (Feb 4, 2009)

Much respect to Punk. People bottle up their desire to quit their job to pursue a dream because they are afraid of social security. Just a shame for him that his body wasn't on the same page as his heart. When you look at the wear and tear on Punk, it's fairly obvious that pro-wrestling, however "fake", does ridiculous damage.

After all the training sessions, he and his coaches will finally have some conclusive evidence to work on and hopefully his desire stays long enough for him to become competitive.


----------



## VampDude (May 24, 2011)

*Re: CM Punk just got creamed.*

That Mickey guy looked like he was going to rape CM Punk at one point, it was unbearable to watch that CM punk was down on the ground and trying to get out of holds from around the fifth second... There was another one hundred and twenty nine seconds that followed, where it just looked like Punk wasn't trained in all the correct aspects of getting out of such predicaments of which he's going to be getting strangled and punched in the head simultaneously, because if he had gotten opponents within his training that weren't weaker, there would have been a chance that he reached the second round at UFC 203.


----------



## Mindy_Macready (Jun 12, 2014)

*Re: CM Punk just got creamed.*



Rick_James said:


> All the people saying "I'm proud of him for trying his dream" can just stop already lol. He tried his dream and got his ass kicked in the cage.


Also got paid millions which anyone of us would had done too


----------



## BuzzKillington (May 9, 2015)

*Re: CM Punk just got creamed.*

I'm not giving out bravery points to CM Punk. If I got paid what he did for that fight I would of let Gall whoop my ass to.


----------



## Demolition119 (Mar 1, 2011)

*Re: CM Punk just got creamed.*



Loudness said:


> I know, that's why I said I wonder if he'll ever be competitive in the UFC. He's like a guy going from basketball practice with quality coaches straight to the NBA/NFL without ever having played a single College Football/Basketball match first or even beeing in a club. It's gonna be really hard if Dana even allows him to fight again, that is.
> 
> Still, so sad how he went down, the takedown was so easily done and from there on he did absolutely nothing.


Yep, even with some the best teachers around it is like trying to run A marathon before you can even crawl. That is not even factoring in his age and lack of athletic ability.


----------



## Blade Runner (Jan 24, 2012)

Of course everyone is out of the woodwork taking shots at him now :lmao


Kudos to the guy for trying. Gall got a great early takedown and Punk did a decent job at defending his ground game but ultimately wasn't enough. I would've liked to see how well he would've done on the feet, but shit happens


I kinda feel bad for Punk, but I'm sure he'll get over it. He'll likely get a good paycheck and he can say that he's fought in the UFC even if his venture failed. I doubt that he gives a crap what the WWE thinks


----------



## Believe That (Aug 19, 2014)

*Re: CM Punk just got creamed. Dana White Reaction.*



Buzzard Follower said:


> I know, that's the point (im being a sarcastic cunt).........It's nonsense saying CM Punk is lame and shit etc.....Dude had his first fight tonight, at the age of 37. I just think it's pathetic people are slating him for trying. I have nothing but respect for him, he got in there and fought. Also, Mickey Gall fucking bossed the fight, pissed it, and was humble. He was a winner the second he called, and was given the Punk fight.
> 
> I love MMA, i've been watching for years. My opinion has nothing to do with Pro wresting. CM Punk tried, and he failed, that's fine.....But he still had the girth to do it, and i respect him for that!


Grammar mistakes everywhere.unk4


----------



## Jackal (Nov 6, 2014)

*Re: CM Punk just got creamed. Dana White Reaction.*



Believe That said:


> Grammar mistakes everywhere.unk4


Well, you would know.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

*Re: CM Punk just got creamed.*



EdgeheadStingerfan said:


> Don't come back to the WWE Punk!
> 
> FFS!
> 
> ...


----------



## Pummy (Feb 26, 2015)

*Re: CM Punk just got creamed.*

Must be busy day for CM Punk fanboys. I can sense them crying while typing :lmao


----------



## Godway (May 21, 2013)

*Re: CM Punk just got creamed.*

That post-fight presser was tough to watch, ugh. He needs to get out of this, because he doesn't have the right mindset for it despite not having a skillset either. This isn't something you can do to "live out your dreams" and "make my wife and team proud" this is something you can do when you are fucking great at it.


----------



## BuzzKillington (May 9, 2015)

*Re: CM Punk just got creamed.*



Pummy said:


> Must be busy day for CM Punk fanboys. I can sense them crying while typing :lmao


They should probably be on suicide watch.


----------



## Jackal (Nov 6, 2014)

*Re: CM Punk just got creamed.*



Pummy said:


> Must be busy day for CM Punk fanboys. I can sense them crying while typing :lmao


Can you actually sense that?


----------



## Cole Phelps (Jun 12, 2011)

*Re: CM Punk just got creamed.*



dclikewah said:


> Not sure how much combat sports you watch, but giving someone credit for taking more damage is not the way it works.


being man enough to take damage instead of dancing like a bitch is how real street fights work, street cats don't play for points, 

it's my claim alot of ufc fighters dance for money, ya feel me, and im saying i respect punk for not doing that and being a man and having a fight


----------



## RKO 4life (Feb 20, 2013)

*Re: CM Punk just got creamed.*

Good bye Punk. You wasn't over in the WWE and you sure as hell are no mainstream talent. Hell you suck at fighting, 

Anything you good at? Bitching?


----------



## KC Armstrong (Jun 19, 2013)

*Re: CM Punk just got creamed.*

All jokes aside, I actually did feel bad for him watching that press conference. He didn't deserve to be there, it was a fucking retarded idea to begin with, but I can't help but feel for a guy who invested so much time, money and effort into something for 2 years only to realize that it was all completely worthless. For the last 2 years, that was his life and it was a waste of time. That's gotta be rough, despite the fact that he has money, a wife and an insanely ugly dog.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

*Re: CM Punk just got creamed.*



BuzzKillington said:


> They should probably be on suicide watch.


So should Punk. I'm a CM fanboy and I just shieted on him... it's account self-deletion worthy, tbpfh.


----------



## Sick Graps-V2 (Apr 1, 2013)

*Re: CM Punk just got creamed.*

I commend Punk for having the balls to do what he wanted to do. How many of us would've fared any better from where he started? How many of us would have the guts to step into the Octagon to compete after only 2 years training? I respect Punk for living his life on his terms and going after what he wants in spite of what other people may think. He lost the fight, so; he has a multi-fight contract: he'll dust himself off, try again and one day he'll prove all the doubters wrong. You can't appreciate success until you've tasted failure. What he did takes balls, tenacity and strength of character and I respect him for going for it.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

*Re: CM Punk just got creamed.*

What I really want to know is how the fuck the WWE is gonna try to shit on Punk tomorrow and Monday night. :lol

But aside from that, the man tried and he brutally lost. I wished we could've seen what he could do standing up. I hope Sage fucking murders Gall if they ever fight.


----------



## BuzzKillington (May 9, 2015)

*Re: CM Punk just got creamed.*



EdgeheadStingerfan said:


> So should Punk. I'm a CM fanboy and I just shieted on him... it's account self-deletion worthy, tbpfh.


I'm a Punk fan to, just not a celebrity worshiper.


----------



## Ecoces (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: CM Punk just got creamed.*



Cole Phelps said:


> being man enough to take damage instead of dancing like a bitch is how real street fights work, street cats don't play for points,
> 
> it's my claim alot of ufc fighters dance for money, ya feel me, and im saying i respect punk for not doing that and being a man and having a fight


thats because most who "street fight" are untrained imbeciles when it comes to "how to fight".

you just proved that with your first couple words.


----------



## attituderocks (Jul 23, 2016)

*Re: CM Punk just got creamed.*



Rowdy Yates said:


> Do the same rules apply to Dwayne and other people who have gone into acting then?
> 
> Funny as i dont see the same type of heat towards them
> 
> Punk was given a shot at UFC because he is a draw. A big name celebrity. He worked hard to become famous.He has not been handed anything


Dumbest shit I ever read. The Rock gets tons of shit for his supposedly "bad movies" and acting skills. So many haters here said they hate his movies. I've seen Punk marks wanting Dwayne to die because he was highest paid actor and complained he was in too many movies. Stop being a hypocrite


----------



## Dooze (Jul 21, 2016)

*Re: CM Punk just got creamed.*

Oh my god, watching it again. It's like a goddamn mugging. How will he come back to wrestling when all the media outlets spam the hell out of Punk's bashing, he'll have no credibility whatsoever. How do you broadcast murder?


----------



## BuzzKillington (May 9, 2015)

*Re: CM Punk just got creamed.*

I fought a much bigger kid in middle school, got my ass whipped in front of my peers, and didn't get paid for it. I want my bravery points CM Punk fanboys.


----------



## AJ Leegion (Nov 21, 2012)

*Re: CM Punk just got creamed.*

Unseen photo from after his fight.


----------



## attituderocks (Jul 23, 2016)

*Re: CM Punk just got creamed.*

So it's okay for haters to say Reigns can't wrestler/talk, Dwayne can't act, but when some people call out Punk's shitty fight, they are petty assholes? Punk marks are fucking hypocritical


----------



## SilvasBrokenLeg (May 31, 2016)

*Re: CM Punk just got creamed.*

To be fair to Punk, the guy was in way over his head. Everyone expected what happened tonight to happen, so I'm not sure what all the commotion is about. He had literally zero actual fighting experience, and he was fighting a guy with a legit brown belt in Brazilian jiu jitsu who is younger and more experienced.

He should have fought some can first.


----------



## samizayn (Apr 25, 2011)

Travis Browne is a pussy, pass it on

edit: well, wrong thread, but if it makes anyone feel any better Punk wasn't the biggest embarrassment on this card.


----------



## Lethal Evans (Dec 18, 2013)

Oh dear.


----------



## Japanese Puroresu (Jan 12, 2013)

*Re: CM Punk just got creamed.*



Headliner said:


> Fuck it. Let's do this.
> 
> Remember when CM Punk had all them diehard super fans that thought Punk was legit bad ass and could beat up people because he trained in Ju Jistu or some shit? You couldn't tell them shit. Where dey at doe :lmao:lmao:lmao


Punk would still beat the shit out of the majority of people. Mickey Gall is a brown belt in jiu jitsu. Punk is probably close to a blue belt, but still a white belt. The level of skill on the ground is an enormous gap.

Props to Punk for going out there and fighting. Most posters here don't even have the courage to go to the gym let alone fight.


----------



## Cole Phelps (Jun 12, 2011)

*Re: CM Punk just got creamed.*



Ecoces said:


> thats because most who "street fight" are untrained imbeciles when it comes to "how to fight".
> 
> you just proved that with your first couple words.


so it's your claim people who shadow box are the greatest fighters in the world ? '' they dance so they are awesome because '' they don't get hit'' fpalm 

i don't think you know how fighting works, real fighting, not pussy shit, i'm talking about stomping a dude out who fucked your girl, do you understand ? real fighting, not bitch shit, 

i bet justin bieber could dodge punches does that make him badass ? last time i checked hitting people wins fights... 


but whatever... we'll have to agree to disagree

EDIT: just so it'd clear i give mikey props i really do, his the only person tonight who legit kicked somebodies ass.. i'm just saying i give punk mad props for having a real fight and not dancing


----------



## Dooze (Jul 21, 2016)

*Re: CM Punk just got creamed.*



Ham and Egger said:


> What I really want to know is how the fuck the WWE is gonna try to shit on Punk tomorrow and Monday night. :lol
> 
> But aside from that, the man tried and he brutally lost. I wished we could've seen what he could do standing up. *I hope Sage fucking murders Gall if they ever fight*.


Are you serious? Is this a serious comment right here?


----------



## thedeparted_94 (May 9, 2014)

*Re: CM Punk just got creamed.*



Ham and Egger said:


> What I really want to know is how the fuck the WWE is gonna try to shit on Punk tomorrow and Monday night. :lol
> 
> .


At Backlash, someone's going to lose in 2 mins.

"Just like what happened to Punk last night" ::jbl


----------



## RKO 4life (Feb 20, 2013)

*Re: CM Punk just got creamed.*



Arkham258 said:


> Congrats to Punk for having the balls to do something no one shitting on him right now would


What fight no name bitches in a cage? Bull shit not only I'd kick those guys ass I'll laugh doing it.


----------



## BuzzKillington (May 9, 2015)

*Re: CM Punk just got creamed.*



thedeparted_94 said:


> At Backlash, someone's going to lose in 2 mins.
> 
> "Just like what happened to Punk last night" ::jbl


That would be fucking tremendous.


----------



## stevefox1200 (Jul 7, 2009)

*Re: CM Punk just got creamed.*

Should a football player play his first game in the NFL?

Should an actor have first acting experience in a Hollywood movie?

Should a wrestler have their first match in front of a paying crowd? 

This shit should not be happening


----------



## KC Armstrong (Jun 19, 2013)

*Re: CM Punk just got creamed.*



N7 Spectre said:


> Unseen photo from after his fight.



How did I not think of the Jon Favreau character on Friends throughout this whole process?


----------



## BuzzKillington (May 9, 2015)

*Re: CM Punk just got creamed.*



stevefox1200 said:


> Should a football player play his first game in the NFL?
> 
> Should an actor have first acting experience in a Hollywood movie?
> 
> ...


All true. But to be fair, we should probably be more angry at the UFC brass than at Punk.


----------



## JTB33b (Jun 26, 2007)

*Re: CM Punk just got creamed.*

They should put him against Rousey. Better competition.


----------



## CM Buck (Sep 2, 2012)

*Re: CM Punk just got creamed.*

Kudos but really man give it up. You can't save any kind of face here


----------



## ManiacMichaelMyers (Oct 23, 2009)

*Re: CM Punk just got creamed.*



stevefox1200 said:


> Should a wrestler have their first match in front of a paying crowd?
> 
> This shit should not be happening


Exactly. Imagine how pissed WWE fans would be if a few years back when Punk was on the PPV upper cards left and right if they sent so no name botching jobber from the indies out there for a PPV match. That's basically what happened tonight in the Octagon.

Punk's only chance is against this Mickey...








Only difference is that this jobber above probably still has more pro wrestling skill than Punk does fighting skill.


----------



## KC Armstrong (Jun 19, 2013)

*Re: CM Punk just got creamed.*



> EDIT: just so it'd clear i give mikey props i really do, his the only person tonight who legit kicked somebodies ass..


You either need glasses/contacts or just learn how to pay attention.


----------



## Cole Phelps (Jun 12, 2011)

*Re: CM Punk just got creamed.*



SilvasBrokenLeg said:


> To be fair to Punk, the guy was in way over his head. Everyone expected what happened tonight to happen, so I'm not sure what all the commotion is about. He had literally zero actual fighting experience, and he was fighting a guy with a legit brown belt in Brazilian jiu jitsu who is younger and more experienced.
> 
> He should have fought some can first.


but that's why i respect the man so much, he went out there and had a real fight, i was fully expecting him to dance and dodge all night long like faber, 

i expected it to be like brock lesnar at ufc 200 but it wasn't, that was big boy shit and i loved it


----------



## BrokedownChevy (Feb 11, 2016)

He tried and lost. Most people don't try at anything besides judging others. It couldn't have been easy going out there knowing everyone was betting against you and many wanted to see you fail. That takes a certain amount of genuine courage. I don't know how else to put it.


----------



## Draykorinee (Aug 4, 2015)

*Re: CM Punk just got creamed.*

Hilarious. not much else to say.


----------



## KO Bossy (Oct 23, 2011)

*Re: CM Punk just got creamed.*



RKO 4life said:


> Good bye Punk. *You wasn't over in the WWE* and you sure as hell are no mainstream talent. Hell you suck at fighting,
> 
> Anything you good at? Bitching?


There's trolling the fanboys and then there's flat out making shit up. The bold statement would be the latter.



RKO 4life said:


> What fight no name bitches in a cage? Bull shit not only I'd kick those guys ass I'll laugh doing it.






















AKA you.


----------



## Draykorinee (Aug 4, 2015)

All this kudos, respect for trying bullshit, he spent 2 years training, UFC hyping it up and THAT was what we got. Hilarious.

Zero respect, Zero Kudos. I'll step in to the octagon for the millions he was being paid.


----------



## JTB33b (Jun 26, 2007)

*Re: CM Punk just got creamed.*



BrokedownChevy said:


> He tried and lost. Most people don't try at anything besides judging others. It couldn't have been easy going out there knowing everyone was betting against you and many wanted to see you fail. That takes a certain amount of genuine courage. I don't know how else to put it.


I tried jumping 3 cars with a bike but failed miserably and nobody gave me credit for trying. A matter of fact I got called an idiot.


----------



## Cole Phelps (Jun 12, 2011)

*Re: CM Punk just got creamed.*



KC Armstrong said:


> You either need glasses/contacts or just learn how to pay attention.


really man ? these cats get paid what ? + $200,000 ? _ women_ and all the other bonuses, and you call what you seen tonight ''ass kicking'' ???? i wish i would of known this ten years ago i'd be in ufc right now, coasting, picture me rolling, 

but for real what other fights impressed you, the only ruthless one i saw was the punk fight...i like that shit, that was a fight, the rest... i dunno about all that man, sorry...


----------



## RKO 4life (Feb 20, 2013)

*Re: CM Punk just got creamed.*

lol WWE going to sell 2:14 tshirts

Once again Vince/HHH gets the last laugh.

He was all forgotten then he lost to a little kid under 3:00, now for the first time ever... HE HAS THE SPOTLIGHT

Hope you enjoy loser


----------



## TMWTLAITW (May 9, 2016)

*Re: CM Punk just got creamed.*

What an embarrassment. UFC should be ashamed for putting this on the card. I guess they don't give a fuck as long as the money train keeps moving. 
Good for Punk for doing what he wants and getting money for it, but he had no place on the card. He's fortunate he got out with just a few bruises.


----------



## Deadman's Hand (Mar 16, 2013)

DAMN SKIPPY said:


> Of course everyone is out of the woodwork taking shots at him now :lmao
> 
> 
> Kudos to the guy for trying. Gall got a great early takedown and Punk did a decent job at defending his ground game but ultimately wasn't enough. I would've liked to see how well he would've done on the feet, but shit happens
> ...


*Agreed. It's fun to make jokes about this fight, but in all seriousness, he tried his damnedest, & he honestly took a lot more punishment than I thought he would.

He's most likely done in MMA, but he's still rich, still banging AJ Lee, still got a good paycheck for UFC, so it's still pretty good to be Punk, despite this. :draper2

That being said, if Punk does want to continue MMA, where the hell is he gonna go next, if Dana White pretty much said he's done in UFC?*


----------



## Pummy (Feb 26, 2015)

*Re: CM Punk just got creamed.*

The at least he tried excuse is boring now. Everyone trying including wrestler you probably shit on in a daily basis. Why only Punk can get special point for that. :HA


----------



## KC Armstrong (Jun 19, 2013)

*Re: CM Punk just got creamed.*



Cole Phelps said:


> really man ? these cats get paid what ? + $200,000 ? _ women_ and all the other bonuses, and you call what you seen tonight ''ass kicking'' ???? i wish i would of known this ten years ago i'd be in ufc right now, coasting, picture me rolling,
> 
> but for real what other fights impressed you, the only ruthless one i saw was the punk fight...i like that shit, that was a fight, the rest... i dunno about all that man, sorry...



It certainly wasn't a great card, but Miocic vs Overeem was fucking awesome. Also, technically you saw a chick get mauled in the first fight on the main card. I would, again technically, consider that kicking ass. Werdum put on a show in the first round and then for some reason coasted to a boring victory. I don't get that, either.

That's the thing with real sports. There are good nights and bad nights. 202 was fucking fantastic from start to finish, tonight not so much.


----------



## attituderocks (Jul 23, 2016)

*Re: CM Punk just got creamed.*

I expect UFC fans to be outraged and offended, enough is enough. Having wrestlers/non fighters jump on the UFC train without any legit training (2 week sessions or practicing here and there are not legit IMO) is fucking stupid and embarrassment to the sport of MMA. People will stop taking UFC/MMA seriously if just any regular Joe can join the fight. Do you see a celebrity try to play in Wimbledon or Super Bowl just because they have an interest in the sport? No self respecting sporting organization would let them anyway.


----------



## NXT Only (Apr 3, 2016)

ManiacMichaelMyers said:


> Honestly the white knighting is getting ridiculous.
> I bet if Punk did a con where his ultra marky male fans could eat his asshole for $50 a pop, there'd be a sad line around the block.


ok was this comment really necessary?


----------



## BrokedownChevy (Feb 11, 2016)

JTB33b said:


> BrokedownChevy said:
> 
> 
> > He tried and lost. Most people don't try at anything besides judging others. It couldn't have been easy going out there knowing everyone was betting against you and many wanted to see you fail. That takes a certain amount of genuine courage. I don't know how else to put it.
> ...


No one is stopping you from disliking CM Punk. He wanted to fight, prove something to himself and the people around him, he went out there, and didn't chicken out. I'm not going to hate on a person I hardly know over that. If jumping over cars with a bicycle were comparable to fighting in ufc I might commend you for your efforts. You were called an idiot because you hurt yourself doing something no one cares about. The analogy isn't really there.


----------



## it's squezzy bitch (Jun 27, 2016)

*Re: CM Punk just got creamed.*

no surprise that he lost, saw it a mile off and watching cm punk in training during the documentary for the build up of his fight you could see he was way out of his depth, he's in his mid 30's, he has no fighting background and he's not some physical specimen like a lesnar, what was dana white thinking? i hope he thinks the buyrate for the show was worth making ufc look like a circus act.

also you wwe marks creaming in your pants over cm punk's lose and was hoping of seeing him getting beaten to a bloody pulp, get a fucking life u sad little freaks.


----------



## EMGESP (Apr 3, 2016)

*Re: CM Punk just got creamed.*



Sick Graps-V2 said:


> I commend Punk for having the balls to do what he wanted to do. How many of us would've fared any better from where he started? How many of us would have the guts to step into the Octagon to compete after only 2 years training? I respect Punk for living his life on his terms and going after what he wants in spite of what other people may think. He lost the fight, so; he has a multi-fight contract: he'll dust himself off, try again and one day he'll prove all the doubters wrong. You can't appreciate success until you've tasted failure. What he did takes balls, tenacity and strength of character and I respect him for going for it.


Most of us wouldn't because unlike CM PUNK we know we'd have no business being there. 

The problem with CM PUNK is he has too much pride in himself. He literally thinks just because he wants something he can achieve it without actually taking into consideration the facts of reality. At some point you have to realize you can't just jump into something completely new and expect to succeed your first go, and to be thrown in the Lion's cage like that was incredibly foolish by everyone involved.


----------



## Cole Phelps (Jun 12, 2011)

*Re: CM Punk just got creamed.*



RKO 4life said:


> lol WWE going to sell 2:14 tshirts
> 
> Once again Vince/HHH gets the last laugh.
> 
> ...


How do wwe ''win'' 

It was wwe who brought Lesnar back after he disrespected them said he'd work on his schedule and decided how much he'd get paid.... ... did i mention they let him kick cenas ass (something they didn't allow there own performers to do)..... fpalm 

it was wwe who ''bitched it'' and sucked bryan off when they didn't want too 

it was wwe who sucked of the indies because geeks chanted stuff.... 


wwe have taken more loses than a loser, they have ZERO balls, what punk did tonight was more brave than anything wwe's done since his left :lmao... 

but yes punks the loser, right ?


----------



## KC Armstrong (Jun 19, 2013)

*Re: CM Punk just got creamed.*



> I expect UFC fans to be outraged and offended, enough is enough


I would be outraged and offended if they brought him back, but they won't. I don't mind the occasional freak show. That didn't take anything away from an awesome heavyweight title fight I saw half an hour later.


----------



## Blade Runner (Jan 24, 2012)

draykorinee said:


> All this kudos, respect for trying bullshit, he spent 2 years training, UFC hyping it up and THAT was what we got. Hilarious.
> 
> Zero respect, Zero Kudos. I'll step in to the octagon for the millions he was being paid.


Yeah, you go out and make a name for yourself then put your reputation and brand value on the line by attempting one of the toughest sports in the world at 37. The guy loves MMA and set out to challenge himself. If you're going to get pissy, blame Zuffa for allowing the fight to happen


----------



## attituderocks (Jul 23, 2016)

*Re: CM Punk just got creamed.*



KC Armstrong said:


> I would be outraged and offended if they brought him back, but they won't.* I don't mind the occasional freak show*. That didn't take anything away from an awesome heavyweight title fight I saw half an hour later.


Best way to put it. I expect that shit from WWE because it's fake and all about entertainment. (Shaq at WM, Mike Tyson, Snookie, etc) But smh at UFC letting anybody fight to make a buck. :side:


----------



## Rated Phenomenal (Dec 31, 2011)

*Re: CM Punk just got creamed.*

Clobberin' Time indeed.


----------



## OMG SETH ROLLINS (Jun 28, 2016)

*Re: CM Punk just got creamed.*

Everyone on here acts like there are SO many different wrestlers that competed in the Octagon ! It's Punk and Brock, that's it! Holy shit. Ignorant fucks


----------



## ManiacMichaelMyers (Oct 23, 2009)

NXT Only said:


> ok was this comment really necessary?


Sometimes you have to go that extra little bit to get your point across. 
If I said it any other way it wouldn't have the same impact. 
The point was that Punk marks really just worship the ground he walks on despite not getting anything in return. But that doesn't really grab your attention as much as my other comment. 

Sorry for the visual if you got one...:frown2:
I edited it to make it less graphic but since you already quoted me...well yeah.


----------



## BrokedownChevy (Feb 11, 2016)

it's squezzy bitch said:


> no surprise that he lost, saw it a mile off and watching cm punk in training during the documentary for the build up of his fight you could see he was way out of his depth, he's in his mid 30's, he has no fighting background and he's not some physical specimen like a lesnar, what was dana white thinking? i hope he thinks the buyrate for the show was worth making ufc look like a circus act.
> 
> also you wwe marks creaming in your pants over cm punk's lose and was hoping of seeing him getting beaten to a bloody pulp, get a fucking life u sad little freaks.


I fully agree with you. Punk was doomed and White...wtf? They need to pull away from these big name celebrity matches and get back to the grind otherwise people are going to look at the Lesnar debacle and all these ridiculous matches and start thinking ufc is falling off. 

Still giving punk respect for doing what he did. I wouldn't have done it.


----------



## OMG SETH ROLLINS (Jun 28, 2016)

*Re: CM Punk just got creamed.*

I wonder if the wwe EVER Brings Punk back they'll have him booked like Lesnar lol . Ya know with the MMA background ...


----------



## CretinHop138 (Sep 9, 2015)

*Re: CM Punk just got creamed.*

You have 18 months of training and this is how you start a fight against a prospect who is lethal on the shoot and lethal on the ground. Christ it looks like somebody trying to figure out the controls to WWF Attitude/War Zone on the PSX.


----------



## Stone Cold 4life (Dec 17, 2008)

*Re: CM Punk just got creamed.*

What a... Punk. :lmao :lmao :lmao

Saw this coming but it's still hilarious. Go back to something you are actually good at.


----------



## Cole Phelps (Jun 12, 2011)

*Re: CM Punk just got creamed.*



KC Armstrong said:


> I would be outraged and offended if they brought him back, but they won't. I don't mind the occasional freak show. That didn't take anything away from an awesome heavyweight title fight I saw half an hour later.


you liked overeem running away did ya ?  

i wasn't impressed, i turned too my brother and said '' his in the wrong profession he so fast he should race usain bolt'' :lmao 

glad the fight had an actual end too it though, that was something


----------



## ManiacMichaelMyers (Oct 23, 2009)

*Re: CM Punk just got creamed.*



OMG SETH ROLLINS said:


> I wonder if the wwe EVER Brings Punk back they'll have him booked like Lesnar lol . Ya know with the MMA background ...














CretinHop138 said:


> You have 18 months of training and this is how you start a fight against a prospect who is lethal on the shoot taking you to the ground. Christ it looks like somebody trying to figure out the controls to WWF Attitude/War Zone on the PSX.


:lol
F, F, F, F, F, HP...Nope!










or this..with Mickey Gall as Little Mac and Punk as Glass Joe.


----------



## Punkhead (Dec 29, 2011)

Well, that ended as expected, still props to CM Punk for doing this.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

*Re: CM Punk just got creamed.*



KC Armstrong said:


> All jokes aside, I actually did feel bad for him watching that press conference. He didn't deserve to be there, it was a fucking retarded idea to begin with, but I can't help but feel for a guy who invested so much time, money and effort into something for 2 years only to realize that it was all completely worthless. For the last 2 years, that was his life and it was a waste of time. That's gotta be rough, despite the fact that he has money, a wife and an insanely ugly dog.


Yeah but he should have seen it coming by a mile away. Did he honestly think during all his training over the last 2 years he had even half a chance at winning? Anyone with half a brain knew he was gonna get demolished, he should have knew it too. He would had to have been put in there with some dude from the crowd or off the street to stand half a chance. Anyone with real fighting experience was gonna kill him.


----------



## TCE (Jun 29, 2002)

chronoxiong said:


> That was brutal to watch as a CM Punk fan. Poor guy never had the chance especially when he got taken down. Those bumps on his ear post-match were nasty as well. Just admit it Punk, you should just stick with the WWE. It's never too late to go back.


God, how old are you?


----------



## CretinHop138 (Sep 9, 2015)

*Re: CM Punk just got creamed.*



CretinHop138 said:


> You have 18 months of training and this is how you start a fight against a prospect who is lethal on the shoot and lethal on the ground. Christ it looks like somebody trying to figure out the controls to WWF Attitude/War Zone on the PSX.


Requoted because I want that gif EVERYWHERE.


----------



## OMG SETH ROLLINS (Jun 28, 2016)

*Re: CM Punk just got creamed.*

We all know though, all jokes and kidding aside...... Cena, wouldn't of tapped ..........


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

*Re: CM Punk just got creamed.*



CretinHop138 said:


> You have 18 months of training and this is how you start a fight against a prospect who is lethal on the shoot and lethal on the ground. Christ it looks like somebody trying to figure out the controls to WWF Attitude/War Zone on the PSX.





ManiacMichaelMyers said:


> :lol
> F, F, F, F, F, HP...Nope!


*Throws controller*

:fuckthis


----------



## Kostic (May 5, 2015)

*Re: CM Punk just got creamed.*

I expected him to get his ass kicked, but still, props to the guy. Not many people would have the balls to step in the Octagon, even if they were just offered it like Punk was. And even fewer have the persistence to train day in and day out. That is worthy of respect.


----------



## Krokro (Oct 19, 2015)

*Re: CM Punk just got creamed.*



CretinHop138 said:


> You have 18 months of training and this is how you start a fight against a prospect who is lethal on the shoot and lethal on the ground. Christ it looks like somebody trying to figure out the controls to WWF Attitude/War Zone on the PSX.


Legit laughed because it looked like me in Street Fighter for the first time... "Uhh okay so this is how you move, how do I atta- okay this guy just busted some sick combo... and I lost, right wonderful."


----------



## Cole Phelps (Jun 12, 2011)

*Re: CM Punk just got creamed.*



OwenSES said:


> UFC is boring as fuck though...


it really is, the punk fight was the only highlight


----------



## Overcomer (Jan 15, 2015)

*Re: CM Punk just got creamed.*



SAMCRO said:


> Yeah but he should have seen it coming by a mile away. Did he honestly think during all his training over the last 2 years he had even half a chance at winning? Anyone with half a brain knew he was gonna get demolished, he should have knew it too. He would had to have been put in there with some dude from the crowd or off the street to stand half a chance. Anyone with real fighting experience was gonna kill him.


Wasn't even a solid,full 2 years. He had back surgery and surely didn't train at all for some time. Not that it would've mattered.

Some people also ask why Brock Lesnar is paid so much money- the reason is because when he goes into the octagon he pummels the shit out of the opponent. He had won the championship under 5 fights or something.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

*Re: CM Punk just got creamed.*



>












Dude looked like he never had a single day of training. 

I've never trained for MMA at all and even i know just from watching MMA fights over the years you don't start a fight like that. I could go in there with zero days of training and fair better than Punk did.


----------



## Simply...amazing (Jul 2, 2010)

*Re: CM Punk just got creamed.*



Randy Lahey said:


> He trained for over a year and couldn't last more than 3 minutes against another guy that had 2 pro fights coming in.
> 
> That was ridiculous.
> 
> Dana White should be embarrassed that he allowed him to fight.


Everyone knew the outcome would be Punk getting creamed.
You are however discounting the fact that even though Gal has had very little pro experience, Gal has been doing mma / martial arts just about his while life and is FAR ahead of Punk. If Punk had 18 months to prepare, Gal has had years of amateur experience under his belt already by this time?

Besides, Gal is stronger, faster and half his age, without about 20 years of Pro-wrestling wear and tear on his body.

It was Punk's choice to fight in the octagon and win or lose, and he did that just that. None of his wrestlingforum critics (including myself) can knock him for that. He did something that but a handful of people have the guts to do, given everything he had counting against him.

However anyone thinking he will go back to WWE now need to realize that if anything, given Punk's rebellious nature, this loss will likely motivate him even more not to go back to WWE, at least for a few more years, if ever. I honestly see Punk going to NJPW, ROH or TNA, even though he belongs back in a WWE ring.


----------



## Cole Phelps (Jun 12, 2011)

*Re: CM Punk just got creamed.*



Arkham258 said:


> Congrats to Punk for having the balls to do something no one shitting on him right now would


Fuck that lets talk about there favourite sammy zayne, bayley all there safe space hero's .. ambrose.. 

how far would they get in ufc :lmao i agree these geeks would die  but so would there safe space sjw hero's... :lmao 

chanting yes wouldn't save bryan in the cage :lmao 

*punks the only guy from the geek era (2013 - now) with balls, i salute him*


----------



## God Movement (Aug 3, 2011)

*Re: CM Punk just got creamed.*



Headliner said:


> Fuck it. Let's do this.
> 
> Remember when CM Punk had all them diehard super fans that thought Punk was legit bad ass and could beat up people because he trained in Ju Jistu or some shit? You couldn't tell them shit. Where dey at doe :lmao:lmao:lmao


You wrong for this

:curry3


----------



## IronMan8 (Dec 25, 2015)

Firstly, his dream wasn't to become a UFC fighter.

His dream was to become a pro wrestler.

Can everyone stop saying "well I respect him for attempting to achieve his dream"?

Secondly, he was used as a promotional tool for UFC in exchange for not only he cash, but he probably loved the idea that it would further tarnish the reputation of the "fake" wrestling business by allowing UFC fans to see how weak WWE wrestlers are.


----------



## marshal99 (Jan 6, 2016)

Sekai no Kana said:


> *
> 
> I never said he was going to win, I'm saying he should have picked a better strategy instead of rushing in like he did.*


Blame it on his corner for giving him bad advice obviously , not that it would have made any difference. Punk would have gotten punk either way , gall is obviously on a higher up level than punk.



Slackly said:


> I don't care what others say I still think that Punk deserves respect for even stepping in to the octagon with less than 2 years of training against a guy who obviously has much more experience than him. 2-0 really is an inaccurate determination of how experienced Gall is. Now 3-0 obviously. Maybe even if Punk trained for 10 more years he still would have lost, but at least he tried. Its more than what any of us have done.
> 
> It was hard to watch Punk lose like that though. Then to see his ear afterwards. I do wish that he would just kiss and make up to WWE and go back. Just because you want to be great at something, it doesn't mean that you actually will.
> 
> I'm interested in whats next for Mikey Gall.


Punk should thank the WWE for giving him the fame he needed to have the connection with Dana White. When have you seen Dana give a rookie with zero experience so much exposure in the UFC ? Punk would never have gotten to UFC without his WWE creds. Gall career is on the up and up , Dana will love him.



DAMN SKIPPY said:


> Yeah, you go out and make a name for yourself then put your reputation and brand value on the line by attempting one of the toughest sports in the world at 37. The guy loves MMA and set out to challenge himself. If you're going to get pissy, blame Zuffa for allowing the fight to happen


Blame Dana for signing him based on his WWE name. So much for all his trash talking , about proving everybody wrong and believing he's ready.


----------



## Genking48 (Feb 3, 2009)

*Re: CM Punk just got creamed.*

Let's be real here, Punk is a guy who used his friendship with Dana White to get himself a match at a UFC PPV, that he had no business being at, to try and do something he's wanted to try for a long time. 

And Punk is know to be dropping people left and right because he feels they are using their friendship with him to gain something.

:HHH2

He did better than I expected though, would have though it would have been a KO.


----------



## Overcomer (Jan 15, 2015)

*Re: CM Punk just got creamed.*

First few seconds out....I go to throw a punch, miss completely. He shoots for my legs and takes me down to the fuckin ground. Pummels my face in and makes me submit....out of embarrassment I won't be able to go on twitter for weeks.


----------



## Cole Phelps (Jun 12, 2011)

*Re: CM Punk just got creamed.*



IronMan8 said:


> Firstly, his dream wasn't to become a UFC fighter.
> 
> His dream was to become a pro wrestler.
> 
> ...


1. Brock lesnar still outsells rousey to this day despite ronda being the hero white woman standing up to sexist men :lmao 

2. brock won the title after 4 fights, that was easy  


3. ufc paid brock fucks loads to come back because their guys don't draw shit 

these are facts, deal with it,


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

*Re: CM Punk just got creamed.*



IronMan8 said:


> *Firstly, his dream wasn't to become a UFC fighter.
> 
> His dream was to become a pro wrestler.
> 
> ...


Exactly! I'm still trying figure out why some people here seem to think this was his dream, where the fuck did that come from? If his dream was to be a UFC fighter why'd he dedicate his life up until now to pro wrestling?


----------



## attituderocks (Jul 23, 2016)

*Re: CM Punk just got creamed.*

Anybody who says UFC is boring probably hasn't watched McGregor vs Diaz. How is UFC boring yet grown men wearing unicorns on their heads, skinny midgets doing flips, and guy chanting yes is interesting?


----------



## ForYourOwnGood (Jul 19, 2016)

*Re: CM Punk just got creamed.*

No, no, you people just don't understand.
The Sun was in his eyes, his shoes were untied, he was worried about the stock market. How could ANYONE be expected to work in those conditions?


----------



## DoolieNoted (Dec 5, 2015)

*Re: CM Punk just got creamed.*

Was there anyone that thought CM Punchbag was going to actually win though?

I respect the balls it takes to get in the cage having done it myself (not in that kind of spotlight fortunately), but he choked, ran in like the rookie he is, and got his ass handed to him.


----------



## Dooze (Jul 21, 2016)

*Re: CM Punk just got creamed.*

John Cena would've done much better than Punk, he's like Brock 2.0 (size/strength). Punk doesn't look tough at all, Funaki could probably beat him up.


----------



## Raven (Nov 30, 2015)

*Re: CM Punk just got creamed.*

CM Punk main eventer in WWE, jobber in UFC.﻿ LOL


----------



## Overcomer (Jan 15, 2015)

*Re: CM Punk just got creamed.*



attituderocks said:


> Anybody who says UFC is boring probably hasn't watched McGregor vs Diaz. How is UFC boring yet grown men wearing unicorns on their heads, skinny midgets doing flips, and guy chanting yes is interesting?


Yeah I'm not sure where that came from. I thought the Browne, Werdum and Overeem fights were pretty good actually.


----------



## attituderocks (Jul 23, 2016)

*Re: CM Punk just got creamed.*



Cole Phelps said:


> 1. Brock lesnar still outsells rousey to this day despite ronda being the hero white woman standing up to sexist men :lmao
> 
> 2. brock won the title after 4 fights, that was easy
> 
> ...


----------



## Genesis 1.0 (Oct 31, 2008)

*Re: CM Punk just got creamed.*



Headliner said:


> Honestly, are you mad? Because where did I mention that in my post. Who said he would? Who? Who? Who? Who? Who? *New Day Voice*
> 
> I have been on this forum for a long time. And during Punk's peak years his super diehard fans (not his regular fans) were WOAT on here. Marking out because he had a white belt in Ju Jutsu and geeks would say off the wall shit like "if anyone could beat up someone in a real fight it's Punk because he's training with Gracie and doing this, that and the 3rd." Or "Punk is legitimate because he trains in martial arts". Reading that shit was unbearable.
> 
> ...





Headliner said:


> Fuck it. Let's do this.
> 
> Remember when CM Punk had all them diehard super fans that thought Punk was legit bad ass and could beat up people because he trained in Ju Jistu or some shit? You couldn't tell them shit. Where dey at doe :lmao:lmao:lmao


Watching the card, I knew you were going to be somewhere dying GUS. :StephenA6

The thing is, people either weren't here or have selective memory loss because at the height, Punk superfans were insufferable garbage. Dude was legit god to these people, which is why I don't even trip over the little followings today. The pretentious nature of a Bryan mark with the unwavering dead eye commitment of the SHIELD Tumblr groupies. Just fucking awful. Punk was going to do for UFC what Rock did in Hollywood :lmao 

Now they're knee deep in their feelings box & talking about props for chasing your dream. These same salty fucks who critique and analyze anyone else who pursues a dream outside wrestling from TV shows to Movies to Books to Modeling. "That show bombed. That movie went straight to DVD lel. They just want the fame."

But now we handing out Participation Trophies? :StephenA7

Nah B, let your souls burn slow.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

*Re: CM Punk just got creamed.*



attituderocks said:


> Anybody who says UFC is boring probably hasn't watched McGregor vs Diaz. How is UFC boring yet grown men wearing unicorns on their heads, skinny midgets doing flips, and guy chanting yes is interesting?


Its obvious the ones saying its boring has only watched the ppv that was on tonight cause Punk was fighting.


----------



## BigDaveBatista (Aug 23, 2015)

*Re: CM Punk just got creamed.*

the cm punk fanatics here "deserves credit for doing something no one here would do" so we cant criticise punk for being shite? 
2.14 its a shame i missed it


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

*Re: CM Punk just got creamed.*

Fuck, I was pessimistic about him winning but that was baaaaad.

Fair play to him going through all this though and going for it. Shame it has to go like this. I assume he has another fight in his contract unless there is some get out in that, but I expect Punk to go again and not give up tbh, unless that fight showed him that he's done and the experience is indeed over and Dana give him the boot.


----------



## attituderocks (Jul 23, 2016)

*Re: CM Punk just got creamed.*



SAMCRO said:


> Its obvious the ones saying its boring has only watched the ppv that was on tonight cause Punk was fighting.


And worse they think Punk is the best part of UFC. unkout

Dumbest shit said tonight:

- UFC is boring
- Punk is the only interesting aspect of UFC
- UFC guys don't draw outside of Lesnar


----------



## paladin errant (Apr 23, 2016)

*Re: CM Punk just got creamed.*

i expected nothing and it happened...i just giggle about people here who are laughing about him..
this guy made many things you'll never make in your life,so respect him a minimum if you have a little intelligence..you're just show-off.


----------



## Cole Phelps (Jun 12, 2011)

*Re: CM Punk just got creamed.*



attituderocks said:


> Anybody who says UFC is boring probably hasn't watched McGregor vs Diaz. How is UFC boring yet grown men wearing unicorns on their heads, skinny midgets doing flips, and guy chanting yes is interesting?


i haven't watched the midget euro fight yet, if i turn this shit on and his a ******... i don't even know what i'll do :nash

i already had to hear idiots tell me rousey was ''all that and more'' look how that turned out :lmao 

i agree with everything else you said though


----------



## yeahright2 (Feb 11, 2011)

*Re: CM Punk just got creamed.*

Ha. 2 years for this 
I even predicted the fight time correctly in a discus thread somewhere else.


----------



## Loudness (Nov 14, 2011)

*Re: CM Punk just got creamed.*



IronMan8 said:


> Firstly, his dream wasn't to become a UFC fighter.
> 
> His dream was to become a pro wrestler.
> 
> ...


I don't understand why people call him brave either unless they're 16 and live with their parents and don't understand how much money changes things in life. Several 100k for one fight means you can live comfortably for Years without having to work or just doing part-time/freelancer jobs that you enjoy or invest in creating a business/stock and more - I'd take that over working 8-4 for Years and still making less than he did in one day anyday of the week. Unless you have a 8-digit bank account the motivation would be there for 99% of people. Even for CM Punk that was a significant amount of cash that he earned for that single fight.


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

*Re: CM Punk just got creamed.*

*In the end his arms were too short to box with Gall ¯\_(ツ)_/¯*


----------



## Cole Phelps (Jun 12, 2011)

*Re: CM Punk just got creamed.*



yeahright2 said:


> Ha. 2 years for this
> I even predicted the fight time correctly in a discus thread somewhere else.


who do you like ? midgets and professional victims i bet,


----------



## Cole Phelps (Jun 12, 2011)

*Re: CM Punk just got creamed.*



NoyK said:


> *In the end his arms were too short to box with Gall ¯\_(ツ)_/¯*


and your brain is to small to know what a terrible sport is, but enjoy your soccer .... it's not gay at all....unk

Oh No ! you touched me :done

that's how soccer works right ? fake injures / stay down like a punk bitch


----------



## attituderocks (Jul 23, 2016)

*Re: CM Punk just got creamed.*



Cole Phelps said:


> i haven't watched the midget euro fight yet, if i turn this shit on and his a ******... i don't even know what i'll do :nash
> 
> i already had to hear idiots tell me rousey was ''all that and more'' look how that turned out :lmao
> 
> i agree with everything else you said though


"Midget" McGregor could beat the whole pussy WWE roster with his eyes closed. Punk isn't big himself and lots of people have called him a skinny fat geek.


----------



## RobertRoodeFan (Jan 23, 2014)

*Re: CM Punk just got creamed.*



attituderocks said:


> So it's okay for haters to say Reigns can't wrestler/talk, Dwayne can't act, but when some people call out Punk's shitty fight, they are petty assholes? Punk marks are fucking hypocritical


You know the ones I don't get are the ones who bash the crap out of Rock for leaving for Hollywood, yet they defend punk who buried the ENTIRE business when he never had to, to get some fans that hate him to like him and respect him. 

The rock NEVER buried the business like punk did, I can understand punk maybe having issued with the wwe, but to turn his back on the ENTIRE industry. If it is okay for punk to get beat up for money then it is okay for the Rock to out and make movies. 

You make a great point to, Rock's movies gross and make MORE money than Cm punk ever will do.


----------



## IronMan8 (Dec 25, 2015)

Funny how 95% of this thread is supporting Punk by bashing a world of 'haters' that don't seem to exist.

Whenever Punk is discussed, it's like fans think the world is out to get him.


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

*Re: CM Punk just got creamed.*



Loudness said:


> I don't understand why people call him brave either unless they're 16 and live with their parents and don't understand how much money changes things in life. Several 100k for one fight means you can live comfortably for Years without having to work or just doing part-time/freelancer jobs that you enjoy or invest in creating a business/stock and more - I'd take that over working 8-4 for Years and still making less than he did in one day anyday of the week. Unless you have a 8-digit bank account the motivation would be there for 99% of people. Even for CM Punk that was a significant amount of cash that he earned for that single fight.


No doubt the money was a big factor for him in all of this. He's said so in his pre presser when he said he would have probably give it a go sooner if MMA was bigger 15 years ago and the money was like it was today and he also commented on getting so much money for less work than WWE, so no doubt there's that.

I still say he genuinely had a 'dream' *for the want of a better word* to give this a go for his own self satisfaction, but can't deny that the money factor is key for a lot of people, NOT JUST LESNAR.


----------



## Cole Phelps (Jun 12, 2011)

*Re: CM Punk just got creamed.*



attituderocks said:


> "Midget" McGregor could beat the whole pussy WWE roster with his eyes closed. Punk isn't big himself and lots of people have called him a skinny fat geek.


the wwe roster is full of professional victims, if you say a mean thing they cry ''sexist / racist'' whatever that fuck...

anybody could kick there ass  there idea of a fight is ganging up on people with feminists in there safe space... ( with bogus laws /rules )


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

*Re: CM Punk just got creamed.*

:lmao I don't even care if I come across as a hater that shit was hilarious. As far as I'm concerned Punk is an ass and should have known that he wouldn't be able to hang in there. Punk loves to act like a tough know it all so to see him actually get owned for once is brilliant


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)




----------



## EMGESP (Apr 3, 2016)

*Re: CM Punk just got creamed.*

Only thing I respect about Punk during this whole nonsense is he didn't make any excuses for his loss. He took that ass beating like a man, a foolish man, but a man nonetheless.


----------



## Natsuke (Dec 2, 2009)

*Re: CM Punk just got creamed.*

I logged in just to talk here.

Fuck ya'll who seriously is trying to feed anyone this "Punk did something no one else had the balls to do" bullshit.

He came into this fight on a multi-million dollar deal and had the nerve to bill himself as his fucking wrestling name. Not even Phil Brooks, not even close to CroCop or anything of the sort where it's just a name along with his real name... just CM Punk, like it's a fucking brand.

What dream? If this was really a dream to chase, he should have started off fighting amateur MMA matches to get an actual record and to gain experience, like any sensible person wanting to do this for a living would do. Brock Lesnar didn't come into MMA trying to fulfill some dream. He came into MMA for the money and because he knew he was badass enough to pull it off. He gauged himself correctly, and he did have a legitimate background in actual wrestling to be able to be considered a threat. But Punk? No.

Now an MMA fighter and I STILL can't call him Phil Brooks? Are you fucking kidding me?

Give me a break, and spare me this "You wouldn't have the balls..." bullshit. There was one point or another where all of us legitimately did chase after a dream, and not for the paycheck and certainly not to sell your brand. I'm not stupid, and I bet neither are actual MMA fans to seriously think this guy who wants us to call him by his Pro Wrestling name wants us to take him seriously. The greenest of the green and he's been given millions more than seasoned vets who struggle to keep on the card? Stop it.

It ain't jealously, it's literally the facts right in front of you. Enough.


----------



## Cole Phelps (Jun 12, 2011)

*Re: CM Punk just got creamed.*



IronMan8 said:


> Funny how 95% of this thread is supporting Punk by bashing a world of 'haters' that don't seem to exist.
> 
> Whenever Punk is discussed, it's like fans think the world is out to get him.


have you read this thread :lmao you got sammy zayne /bayley fans talking trash about punks mma career do you understand ? 

those wiggles wouldn't even be in wwe if it wasn't for feminists.. but yeah punks the failure fpalm


----------



## Majmo_Mendez (Jul 18, 2014)

*Re: CM Punk just got creamed.*

So, Punk, now that your midlife crisis is kind of sorted out, could you please come back to the wrestling ring? WWE, NJPW, doesn't matter.


----------



## Mastodonic (Oct 11, 2015)

*Re: CM Punk just got creamed.*

He gave it a go, but this was inevitable.


----------



## Old School Icons (Jun 7, 2012)

*Re: CM Punk just got creamed.*



NitroMark said:


> I spent longer finding a working link than the fight itself lmao...


:Rollins


----------



## Cole Phelps (Jun 12, 2011)

*Re: CM Punk just got creamed.*



Pummy said:


> Must be busy day for CM Punk fanboys. I can sense them crying while typing :lmao


you cheer for a white girl who's a coke head, who gave up her job for a man who'll drop her when his bored :lmao 

did i mention no one will remember her in 2 years ? 

i'd rather be a cm punk fan 

i bet you money that paige will slut it up and nothing more, sell her body like a whore, atleast cm punk actually took part in something that takes skill


----------



## Berkajr (Jun 28, 2007)

*Re: CM Punk just got creamed.*

Hopefully some of the IWC geeks realize that there is a difference between a guy like Lesnar and a guy like CM Punk

Lesnar is a legit guy who trained AND competed AND won gold, he is a a real athlete trained for competition

Punk s a guy who trained at the local gym, got a black belt ju-jistu (or what ever) and never had a competitive fight at a higher stage. He never had years of competing against others except for in the dojo sparring.


With that said, Punk could probably take out 99% of the IWC and normal people in a shoot, but when matched up against a trained fighter, evindence came in clear that he did not have it. Furhter more, I am not knocking Punk, just trying to tell people there is a difference between training for a black belt and being a competitive athlete. Still I consider Punk to be one of the very best things in WWE for over 10 years. 

Also, it is funny to read how all people here KNEW he was going to lose etc. I admit, due to the given facts that his opponent only had two fights, that Punk had a chance to win and was rooting for him. In hindsight I was wrong. 


Hopefully people realize there is a difference between a legit guy like Lesnar, Severn, Blackman, Angle and Shamrock compared to a guy like Punk, Bret Hart or (insert name of any other so called great in ring technichan wwe wrestler).


----------



## Pummy (Feb 26, 2015)

*Re: CM Punk just got creamed.*



Cole Phelps said:


> you cheer for a white girl who's a coke head, who gave up her job for a man who'll drop her when his bored :lmao
> 
> did i mention no one will remember her in 2 years ?
> 
> ...


:lmao :lmao :lmao I'm so hurt please stop :lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## ForYourOwnGood (Jul 19, 2016)

*Re: CM Punk just got creamed.*



Super Hetero Male said:


> Oh my god... you are now defending your own manhood because I shit talked CM Punk's embarrassing UFC performance. This is seriously on another level. What's next? Gonna tell me how you're a sniper in the military with 13 confirmed kills?


I wouldn't push him if I were you.
He's a bad, baaad man.


----------



## Cole Phelps (Jun 12, 2011)

*Re: CM Punk just got creamed.*



Pummy said:


> :lmao :lmao :lmao I'm so hurt please stop :lmao :lmao :lmao


you can't even deny it brahhh, i'll put money on pay pal she's whoring herself out in six months, sex object to the max, what a hero, what a role model, take your clothes of girl and you can be a star :lmao 

like i said punk took his woman with him... paige left cause her man told her too.. 

punk >paige


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

*Re: CM Punk just got creamed.*

For fuck sake can we at least try and keep it civil in here please.


----------



## Natsuke (Dec 2, 2009)

*Re: CM Punk just got creamed.*

Who the fuck cares that Punk can take out 99% of the IWC? Seriously. Who the fuck actually cares about those facts?

I'm supposed to not call bullshit about this entire scam that was Punk's MMA career because he suddenly thought he can be competitive against seasoned MMA fighters?

The fucking fact that *I can't even call him by his real name, but his professional wrestling name in an MMA format should be enough to drill it into your heads that he didn't do this for the passion.* He did it to sell a brand.

I don't give a flying fuck that he can take out 99% of the IWC. That's like being in the audience of that UFC event and turning around to the rest of the audience when Punk lost and saying "S-SO WHAT IF HE LOST?! YOU BITCHES COULDN'T BEAT HIM ANYWAYS!" No one gives a shit, especially to a guy who seems to be making this entire MMA thing his next gimmick instead of being an actual competitive mixed martial artist.

You need to take off the rose-tinted glasses and call it for what it is: a money-making sham to get buyrates and sell a brand. How anyone even took this fight seriously when he's labeled himself CM Punk is beyond me.

EDIT: Holy fuck I watched the match again. He really spent 2 years to give his back to Gall who had him mounted. Yikes. Come on now.


----------



## 3MB4Life (Apr 3, 2014)

All these people cheering on the fact that he lost :lol:

What a sad existence some people must lead. You just watched a man who tried to live one of his dreams and all you took from it was "ha, he got battered." Grow the fuck up. Punk just ticked something off his bucket list and made hundreds of thousands for it. It may have cost him two years, a bit of his pride and a bit of his ear but at the end of the day, he did what all the people calling him out wouldn't dare do. I respect anyone willing to step in a cage with a trained fighter and give credit to Punk for trying, it's more than most will ever do.

I hope rather than going back to being a full-time wrestler, he comes back to ROH and goes to NJPW as a commentator. He would do a great job, he could still get paid a decent amount for a while and he could make a great exclusive announce team for New Japan with Barnett.


----------



## foc (Aug 27, 2009)

*Re: CM Punk just got creamed.*


----------



## BrokedownChevy (Feb 11, 2016)

EPICCCCC NERDDDDD RAGEEEEEEE 


People need to calm down. There's way too many emotional nerds freaking out in here.


----------



## Ronny (Apr 7, 2016)

*Re: CM Punk just got creamed.*

Well as much as I wanted Punk to win, it was clear he isn't ready to compete in the octagon yet. The way he just went for it at the very beginning had me facepalming while watching the livestream for the next few minutes.


----------



## Cole Phelps (Jun 12, 2011)

Poor punk,  his fight was better than brocks at ufc 200 though...


----------



## Pummy (Feb 26, 2015)

*Re: CM Punk just got creamed.*



Cole Phelps said:


> you can't even deny it brahhh, i'll put money on pay pal she's whoring herself out in six months, sex object to the max, what a hero, what a role model, take your clothes of girl and you can be a star :lmao
> 
> like i said punk took his woman with him... paige left cause her man told her too..
> 
> punk >paige


Not sure why I should waste my time and braincells deny it to proven autistic user like you. You can think about anyone in the way you want and it's worthless for me.

Don't quote me again because I am not response anymore


----------



## ManiacMichaelMyers (Oct 23, 2009)

*Re: CM Punk just got creamed.*









Says it all.


----------



## RJTM (Aug 13, 2015)

*Re: CM Punk just got creamed.*

I'm glad he lost. He was just too arrogant for me. Hopefully this will bring him back to earth and calm him down for his next fight.


----------



## Loudness (Nov 14, 2011)

*Re: CM Punk just got creamed.*



The Batman said:


> No doubt the money was a big factor for him in all of this. He's said so in his pre presser when he said he would have probably give it a go sooner if MMA was bigger 15 years ago and the money was like it was today and he also commented on getting so much money for less work than WWE, so no doubt there's that.
> 
> I still say he genuinely had a 'dream' *for the want of a better word* to give this a go for his own self satisfaction, but can't deny that the money factor is key for a lot of people, NOT JUST LESNAR.


Definitely. We have to be realistic here: Sports, as fun as they can be are very physically taxing - nobody is going to do sports at the elite level for free and then work a normal, regular job at the same time, UFC is no different. They may not have many fights per Year but they do train Year round. If people didn't get any motivation to train hard except to have fun we'd have have our Messis, Ronaldos, Djokovics, Lebron James and so on.

I do agree he genuinely seemed happy even after his loss. He gave it his best shot but he lacked experience, athleticism and skill to compete at the level he wanted to be at. I'm applauding him for giving it a try, I'm mostly disagreeing with the fans who make it out as if he was fighting for free and as if he was in life danger that required bravery when the UFC has its rules and when he was given a really good paycheck for the fight.

Btw does anybody have a link to the conference? I missed it, I wanna hear what Punk had to say.


----------



## Blade Runner (Jan 24, 2012)

*Re: CM Punk just got creamed.*



HateForTheMasses said:


> Wtf is everyone talking about? I'd gladly step in the ring and get my ass beat for the sort of money he was paid to do so. I wouldn't even bother wasting my time training. Let me get in the damn ring, knock the shit out of me a few times and pay me, bitches.


So let me get this straight. If you were a household name with market value, you'd gladly tarnish your brand by getting your ass whipped for a one-time paycheck that you could easily make 10 times over with just a part-time return to wrestling? Sounds like a reasonable tradeoff. :lol


Anyway, Punk loves MMA and wanted to challenge himself. He put his rep on the line attempting one of the toughest sports in the world at 37. It's not the smartest thing, but it says a lot about his character. To the people getting pissy, blame Zuffa for letting the fight happen. Punk only took an opportunity. He failed, but at least he made enough of a name for himself to be in a position to try on the biggest stage possible


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

*Re: CM Punk just got creamed.*



Loudness said:


> Definitely. We have to be realistic here: Sports, as fun as they can be are very physically taxing - nobody is going to do sports at the elite level for free and then work a normal, regular job at the same time, UFC is no different. They may not have many fights per Year but they do train Year round. If people didn't get any motivation to train hard except to have fun we'd have have our Messis, Ronaldos, Djokovics, Lebron James and so on.
> 
> I do agree he genuinely seemed happy even after his loss. He gave it his best shot but he lacked experience, athleticism and skill to compete at the level he wanted to be at. I'm applauding him for giving it a try, I'm mostly disagreeing with the fans who make it out as if he was fighting for free and as if he was in life danger that required bravery when the UFC has its rules and when he was given a really good paycheck for the fight.
> 
> Btw does anybody have a link to the conference? I missed it, I wanna hear what Punk had to say.


You mean the pre presser?






Or the post;


----------



## DemonKane_Legend (Jan 24, 2015)

*Re: CM Punk just got creamed.*

2 years buildup for a 2 minute fight. Punk acting like an arrogant overconfident big mouth all this time then taping out like a bitch ...then crying. Punk has been humiliated.

I'm glad CM Punk got destroyed, he's a big idiot if he thought he had a chance to beat a professional fighter who's been training for 7 seven years. Now keep crying


----------



## Deadman's Hand (Mar 16, 2013)

*Re: CM Punk just got creamed.*



Natsuke said:


> I logged in just to talk here.
> 
> Fuck ya'll who seriously is trying to feed anyone this "Punk did something no one else had the balls to do" bullshit.
> 
> ...


*While I do agree that Punk trying to make CM Punk a brand is part of the reason he's doing it (hell, he said it himself that he doesn't want people to associate the name CM Punk with just wrestling), I do think the idea that he should've rejected the UFC offer, and gone down to fight in small MMA leagues, & then go to UFC, when not only would he have been older, but his body would've been even more broken down then than it is now is completely absurd. 

And while I wouldn't call it a "dream," it did look like Punk definitely had a desire to do this whole thing. *


----------



## Majmo_Mendez (Jul 18, 2014)

*Re: CM Punk just got creamed.*



OwenSES said:


> UFC is boring as fuck though...


Pretty much this, after this event I realized I'll rather stick to watching entertaining 15 - 20 minutes long "fake" matches than this...thing. I honestly don't understand how it can appeal to casuals :maisie3


----------



## Lesnar Turtle (Dec 6, 2011)

*Re: CM Punk just got creamed.*

If Punk can hold the WWE title for over a year imagine what this Gall kid could do...


----------



## Kalashnikov (Dec 30, 2010)

*Re: CM Punk just got creamed.*

Yeah, Punk got schooled, but he nevertheless went after his dreams and that should be respected, especially when that dream is to get beat up by professionals.


----------



## borck lesnar (Mar 27, 2015)

*Re: CM Punk just got creamed.*

there is only one brock lesnar, the only real fighter.


----------



## marshal99 (Jan 6, 2016)

*Re: CM Punk just got creamed.*

Punk just got his professional UFC can career started. There'll be a few more can fights of Punk being fed to no name fighters before dana white decide his cm punk experiment has gone long enough. 

Till then , long live CM punk - professional can fighter.


----------



## ImSumukh (Mar 26, 2016)

*Re: CM Punk just got creamed.*

Its Clobberin time ! GTS Punk..


----------



## Monterossa (Jul 25, 2012)

*Re: CM Punk just got creamed.*



attituderocks said:


> And marks say wrestlers are better fighters than UFC fighters. :lmao


They meant other wrestlers, not CM Punk who's the worst fighter among wrestlers.


----------



## borck lesnar (Mar 27, 2015)

*Re: CM Punk just got creamed.*

funny how i look back at summerslam match between brock and cm punk..it took more then 30 minutes.
in a real fight punk wouldnt last 10 seconds vs lesnar.


----------



## Darren Criss (Jul 23, 2015)

*Re: CM Punk just got creamed.*

Ryback is laughing a lot


----------



## TCE (Jun 29, 2002)

marshal99 said:


> Blame it on his corner for giving him bad advice obviously , not that it would have made any difference. Punk would have gotten punk either way , gall is obviously on a higher up level than punk.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Someone sounds triggered, what a retard.


----------



## JTB33b (Jun 26, 2007)

*Re: CM Punk just got creamed.*

Could have been worse, Punk could have yelled "best in the world" before the fight.


----------



## Rankles75 (May 29, 2011)

CM Punk=Pete Becker... ?


----------



## Loudness (Nov 14, 2011)

*Re: CM Punk just got creamed.*



The Batman said:


> You mean the pre presser?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Post fight, thanks for the link 

Gonna watch it and see what Punk had to say.


----------



## DoolieNoted (Dec 5, 2015)

*Re: CM Punk just got creamed.*

Never mind Punk, there's always Bellator...


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

*Re: CM Punk just got creamed.*



attituderocks said:


> And marks say wrestlers are better fighters than UFC fighters. :lmao


Every wrestler on the wwe roster would get their ass kicked in ufc in their appropriate weight class


----------



## DevastationInc (Jul 13, 2016)

*Re: CM Punk just got creamed.*



Arkham258 said:


> Congrats to Punk for having the balls to do something no one shitting on him right now would


in the immortal words of dirty harry: a mans got to know his limitations.


----------



## In Punk We Trust (Jun 20, 2013)

*Re: CM Punk just got creamed.*

People who think McGregor could beat anyone on the WWE Roster are deluded, Lesnar, Orton, Reigns, Show, Henry, Strowman and Cena would crush him too dust


----------



## DevastationInc (Jul 13, 2016)

*Re: CM Punk just got creamed.*



In Punk We Trust said:


> People who think McGregor could beat anyone on the WWE Roster are deluded, Lesnar, Orton, Reigns, Show, Henry, Strowman and Cena would crush him too dust


cena? :HA


----------



## In Punk We Trust (Jun 20, 2013)

*Re: CM Punk just got creamed.*



DevastationInc said:


> cena? :HA


McGregor probably weighs less then one of Cena's biceps


----------



## teawrecks (Oct 24, 2011)

*Re: CM Punk just got creamed.*



KO Bossy said:


> How long did it go?


Longer than the last guy to face Gall...


----------



## DevastationInc (Jul 13, 2016)

*Re: CM Punk just got creamed.*



attituderocks said:


> And marks say wrestlers are better fighters than UFC fighters. :lmao


they need to bring back brawl for all.


----------



## J-B (Oct 26, 2015)

*Re: CM Punk just got creamed.*



Arkham258 said:


> Congrats to Punk for having the balls to do something no one shitting on him right now would


The negativity on this forum is a joke, dare I say it's because he left behind poor old WWE and people are STILL fucking bitter about it. Punk fought a dude who has been training way longer than he has and he's about 13 years younger so the odds were always going to be in Gall's favour. So much respect for Punk, he got his ass beat in convincing fashion but he refused to go down from Gall's shots.


----------



## DevastationInc (Jul 13, 2016)

*Re: CM Punk just got creamed.*



In Punk We Trust said:


> McGregor probably weighs less then one of Cena's biceps


cena's the text book definition of a paper champ. conor would chew him up and spit him out.


----------



## DemonKane_Legend (Jan 24, 2015)

*Re: CM Punk just got creamed.*

Punk saying that he will be back, lol I wonder what Dana White has to say, they have a history of dumping people who lose, it was a spit in the face to others who have trained hard and competed in amatuer matches to get to where he did


----------



## skarvika (Jun 2, 2014)

*Re: CM Punk just got creamed.*

Called it...


skarvika said:


> Mickey Gall is undefeated in UFC and amateur MMA, granted he's only got a few fights under his belt, but he looks promising. He's also got 13 years on Punk (He's still practically a kid!), meaning he'll probably be at peak physical ability whereas Punk's going to be very close to 38 and I'd be surprised if he could move as well as a 24 year old. We'll have to wait and see, but right now my money is on Gall to win.


I thought Punk would be able to pop off at least a couple hits, but that fight was just pure humiliation and the experience gap was really noticeable. As soon as Gall landed that first hit and Punk's head snapped back, I knew it was all downhill from there.
Some guys like Brock Lesnar or Ken Shamrock can make the transition between wrestling and MMA, but I really don't believe Punk's ever going to be one of those guys. He knows it, he's said so. At his age, the clock is ticking and I don't feel like he's got enough time left to train to go toe to toe with your average fighter. I would hang up the boots and take it as an experience. He set out to have a fight in the UFC, he did that, job done. Professional wrestling is a lot more forgiving in terms of age and at the end of the day, it's still where Punk truly belongs. It's what he's good at and where he has respect. I hope he'll return to wrestling soon, but I think the guy's got too much balls to completely abandon MMA.
Credit to him for taking it in stride though, gotta give him big respect for being able to pick himself up after that one. Also respect him for taking the fight against such a talented kid too. Mickey Gall is no joke.



In Punk We Trust said:


> People who think McGregor could beat anyone on the WWE Roster are deluded, Lesnar, Orton, Reigns, Show, Henry, Strowman and Cena would crush him too dust


Lesnar, obvious. Orton, probably. Reigns, likely. Big Show, Henry, Strowman, no. They could probably throw a harder punch than McGregor, but they'd lack the mobility or technical ability needed to fight in MMA. They're a completely different kind of athlete. Cena, possibly. He's strong and agile, but based off his kayfabe punches, I don't think the man would be able to hold his own against a professional fighter.


----------



## CactusSack (Oct 25, 2015)

*Re: CM Punk just got creamed.*

Well, he said he was going to do it, and he did. Good on him. 

I must say thought that that was the first UFC fight I ever watched and I now know why I prefer Wrestling


----------



## ManiacMichaelMyers (Oct 23, 2009)

*Re: CM Punk just got creamed.*

Respect should be given first to be earned. 










Gall offered his hand in respect and Punk refused and instead mean mugged him like the wannabe tough guy he is.
He deserved every bit of the humiliating ass beating that he got.


----------



## BornBad (Jan 27, 2004)

*Re: CM Punk just got creamed.*

Wow... What a sad existence some people must lead to shit some much on a guy who had enough desire and balls to chasing his dreams. 

Fuck this shit guy and call when you'll have enough balls to only hit a boxing club and eat a real punch


----------



## DevastationInc (Jul 13, 2016)

*Re: CM Punk just got creamed.*

one more thing.


----------



## Majmo_Mendez (Jul 18, 2014)

*Re: CM Punk just got creamed.*

This whole embarassing endeavour (and the road to it) reeks of midlife crisis.


----------



## dumtara (Apr 8, 2014)

*Re: CM Punk just got creamed.*

CM Punk, come back to home
Respect for you sir.


----------



## BehindYou (Jun 16, 2011)

*Re: CM Punk just got creamed.*



TheyDon'tWantNone! said:


> The negativity on this forum is a joke, *dare I say it's because he left behind poor old WWE and people are STILL fucking bitter about it.* Punk fought a dude who has been training way longer than he has and he's about 13 years younger so the odds were always going to be in Gall's favour. So much respect for Punk, he got his ass beat in convincing fashion but he refused to go down from Gall's shots.


I thought it was cause he's clearly a dbag :aries2


----------



## Dibil13 (Apr 29, 2016)

*Re: CM Punk just got creamed.*

Stunning stupidity and arrogance on his part to think he had any chance in there.


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

*Re: CM Punk just got creamed.*


----------



## DoolieNoted (Dec 5, 2015)

*Re: CM Punk just got creamed.*

Maybe this whole thing was about giving the rub to Gall..

Dana saw something in him before all this kicked off and needed someone well known but disposable for the sacrifice.


----------



## chronoxiong (Apr 1, 2005)

TCE said:


> God, how old are you?


Why are you questioning how old I am? Why does it matter? I'm speaking my mind on how he looked post-match. Were you expecting me to just give a short one sentence review on his first first fight? Or were you expecting me to support him all the way in whatever he does even though he destroyed AJ Lee's career like how Del Rio is about to do to Pagie's career at the moment? Speak...


----------



## Raven (Nov 30, 2015)

*Re: CM Punk just got creamed.*

I'm glad that thief who stole the wrestling moves of Japanese wrestlers and the thief of randy savage first trunks and elbow drop and also the con artist who ripped Jericho off in his gimmic got his ass handed to him. That should serve as a life lesson to him, change his ways and to stop being a Dbag to fans.


----------



## DemonKane_Legend (Jan 24, 2015)

*Re: CM Punk just got creamed.*



Arkham258 said:


> Congrats to Punk for having the balls to do something no one shitting on him right now would


It's easy to have the balls to be offered hundreds of thousands of dollars to take a 90 second beating . I'm sure most people could do that


----------



## dave 1981 (Jan 11, 2006)

*Re: CM Punk just got creamed.*

It was inevitable Punk would get ironed out quickly but fair play for doing it at his age and with no prior background, even if he never fights for UFC again he'll get paid a lot for Dana releasing him from his multi fight contract.

If Punk was wise he'd ask for a mutual release and get paid off then work as a free agent between TNA, ROH and NJPW as with his star power he'd make a lot of money just for showing up and could work maybe 15 matches a year.

I don't see WWE taking Punk back with the legal battle going on and even if they did it would be on a full time schedule which is one of the main reasons Punk had enough in the first place, he's a big enough name in this era to work a match or two a month.


----------



## DoubleA (Nov 5, 2015)

*Re: CM Punk just got creamed.*

Is anyone surprised? Maybe some hardcore CM Punk fans thought that he could pull this off. Punk deserved to lose and it's unfortunate that he didn't get knocked out.


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

*Re: CM Punk just got creamed.*



BehindYou said:


> I thought it was cause he's clearly a dbag :aries2


Yup :lmao. If it was someone like Bryan then I would have a lot more compassion but Punk is a proven asshole with a huge ego. I still believe other than the payday the only reason he went for it was to try and stick a middle finger up at Vince and prove he can be a draw elsewhere. 

Fuck all that "having the balls to do it" stuff as well. I would gladly step into the ring and have my ass handed to me for a few minutes for the level of money Dana white is no doubt paying him for. If this was truly his "dream" he wouldn't have spent the prior 15 years training to be a fucking pro wrestler :lmao.


----------



## TheRockfan7 (Feb 3, 2011)

*Re: CM Punk just got creamed.*

Damn. Punk's ear got fucked.


----------



## The5star_Kid (Mar 4, 2013)

HAHAHAHAHAHAHAH

I said it 2 damn years ago, if Punk is stupid enough to go to the UFC, he will get battered. This is a chubby, little man involved in fake fighting, you don't pull that shit in a real combat sport like mma or boxing. 

Shoulda stuck to fake fighting in WWE


----------



## DoubleA (Nov 5, 2015)

*Re: CM Punk just got creamed.*



In Punk We Trust said:


> McGregor probably weighs less then one of Cena's biceps


What the hell does it matter if Cena weights more? Why does everyone think that the bigger guy always wins? Big Show is way bigger than Lesnar, but I'm pretty sure that Lesnar could kick his ass all over the town. I don't like McGregor, but saying that Cena could beat him up is crap. Even Mark Henry couldn't beat him up.


----------



## The5star_Kid (Mar 4, 2013)

*Re: CM Punk just got creamed.*



TheRockfan7 said:


> Damn. Punk's ear got fucked.


Good!

He was disrespectful in the build up, avoided a fight for 2 years, left a very comfortable and high ranking position in the WWE because he thought he was bigger than the Rock and just got fuckd up by a genuine combat sport athlete.


----------



## AJ_Styles_P1 (Apr 16, 2013)

*Re: CM Punk just got creamed.*

Goes to show how much of a beast Brock Lesnar is to go and do what he did in the UFC.


----------



## Wrestlefire (Mar 31, 2016)

*Re: CM Punk just got creamed.*

He just set professional wrestling back into a hole from which it may not emerge.

Seriously.

He just basically proved that, at least as a guy, you almost have to be on roids or the like even to be fucking credible as a "pro rassler".

Somewhere, Colin McGregor is cackling.

And if I'm whoever Punk got mauled by, I basically tell the world: "VINCE MCMAHON, this is why we're kicking your ass!! No one wants to see FAKE FIGHTS with FAKE FIGHTERS!!"


----------



## Kinjx11 (Apr 12, 2016)

*Re: CM Punk just got creamed.*

the dude is so green 

he launched his whole body towards Gall who saw it as an easy catch and took advantage


----------



## A PG Attitude (Nov 5, 2012)

Good for him for doing something he really wanted to do but to train two years for that is highly disappointing for everyone. He shouldn't fight again.


----------



## razzathereaver (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: CM Punk just got creamed.*



TheRockfan7 said:


> Damn. Punk's ear got fucked.


Well, on the bright side, at least he won't be able to hear Haitch's muffled laughter in the distance.


----------



## Wrestlefire (Mar 31, 2016)

*Re: CM Punk just got creamed.*



AJ_Styles_P1 said:


> Goes to show how much of a beast Brock Lesnar is to go and do what he did in the UFC.


Roids. Guy probably wasn't clean for ANY of his fights and he just covered up by the drug lords in UFC.


----------



## wwetna1 (Apr 7, 2005)

*Re: CM Punk just got creamed.*



Wrestlefire said:


> Roids. Guy probably wasn't clean for ANY of his fights and he just covered up by the drug lords in UFC.


Punk got the same exemption Brock did though. I'll laugh my ass off if he gets popped after the fact too


----------



## AJ_Styles_P1 (Apr 16, 2013)

*Re: CM Punk just got creamed.*



Wrestlefire said:


> Roids. Guy probably wasn't clean for ANY of his fights and he just covered up by the drug lords in UFC.


Oh my god I can tell you know nothing about the UFC or fighting.

Why would Dana White cover for anything that would give Brock an advantage, do u honestly think Dana White respects wrestling?

And even then, no pill is going to give you fighting experience and muscle memory, I don't think u understand how good the UFC fighters are, this is the best of the best. And they have been training and doing it for years and years. 

Brock is an outstanding athlete and a genetic freak of nature, again, to step in with no fighting experience and win the UFC heavyweight title as quickly as he did is just an insane accomplishment. And its definitely something to respect.


----------



## Piers (Sep 1, 2015)

*Re: CM Punk just got creamed.*

:booklel knew it


----------



## Kinjx11 (Apr 12, 2016)

*Re: CM Punk just got creamed.*

dude is 37 newbie and tries to fight a 24 yrs old kid who's an expert in this sports


----------



## DJ Punk (Sep 1, 2016)

*Re: CM Punk just got creamed.*

Don't care. He set out to do something that he wanted to do. Worked his ass off too. If he has any regrets, it's probably the fact that he didn't try to do this years ago. Fuck the haters. He's still and always will be my favorite. 

And if anyone knows a damn thing about fighting, it doesn't take much to lose. You get put in a choke hold and it's over. Pretty simple.


----------



## Kinjx11 (Apr 12, 2016)

he threw his 37 yrs old body to that young 24 yrs old ripped kid who drained Punk's stamina in 30 seconds


----------



## heggland0 (Aug 17, 2008)

*Re: CM Punk just got creamed.*

:lol at the people trying to pass CM Punk's UFC career off as some kind of Zach Gowen super-inspirational story.


----------



## TCE (Jun 29, 2002)

chronoxiong said:


> Why are you questioning how old I am? Why does it matter? I'm speaking my mind on how he looked post-match. Were you expecting me to just give a short one sentence review on his first first fight? Or were you expecting me to support him all the way in whatever he does even though he destroyed AJ Lee's career like how Del Rio is about to do to Pagie's career at the moment? Speak...


I'm just wondering. An 05 date still watching kids shows, just wondered how old you was.


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

*Re: CM Punk just got creamed.*

What a delusional _delusional_ man. My favorite part of this whole thing is that he actually thought he was going to win. The amount of people falling for his bullshit 'I'm just following my dream' charade are fucking embarrassing. It only became his dream when he wanted out of WWE. It only became his dream when wrestling stopped being his dream. What a load of shit. If it was really his dream he either would have left wrestling to pursue it seriously or he would have started out with amateur fights because that's how you learn and get better, by facing people at your level and moving up the ranks as your skills progress. Instead his ego let him actually think he could walk into the UFC with 2 years training and win. His ego demanded he fight on the biggest stage so everybody could see when he won and he could play the tough guy. Now he's probably the only person to ever fight in UFC who doesn't look like he could even beat you in a fight. 

Fair play for actually getting in there but he didn't even land a single punch. 2 years of the most elite training anybody could possible have, the ability to train non-stop and not have to hold down an actual job, top nutritionists and everything money can buy and he was still completely out of his depth. It's plain hubris and nothing else. Everybody wants to give him a trophy purely for participating because he had 'the balls' to do what apparently so many of us wouldn't. No. He had the arrogance to do what he did and apparently had trainers who were feeding him bullshit instead of telling him what he needed to hear. At the end of the day he got in there and got beat up for more money than any of us will probably ever get in our lives. Yeah, real courageous. I'm pretty sure if you asked a handful of guys on the street who think they're tough guys to get in the octagon for a fight if you paid them hundreds of thousands of dollars they'd all say yes too. I'm not about to show respect to somebody who is stupid enough to make a moronic decision and survive to tell the tale. Showing true courage would be actually realizing that yeah, I really want to do this but sometimes in life you don't always get what you want. Now he just embarrassed himself in front of the world for no reason other than his arrogance got in the way. 

I actually felt bad for him during the post fight press conference. It's hard to watch anybody go through the process of realizing they aren't as good, important or special as they thought they were and he had to do it in front of the world - totally his own fault but still. I'm glad he got humbled. Maybe it will knock him down a few pegs and he might actually learn a valuable lesson in humility. Let's all just be thankful that he wasn't able to fight earlier than now because there's a very real chance he could have been severely injured. Shame on the relevant athletic commissions for even sanctioning him to fight in the first place.


----------



## AJ_Styles_P1 (Apr 16, 2013)

*Re: CM Punk just got creamed.*

I know the WWE loyalists are just going to have a field day with this one. And I'm not a Punk fan, never have been so I'm not defending him, he was naive through this whole process there is no doubt. 

But lets make one thing clear, whether Punk had taken a few previous fights elsewhere first or not, he should not have had this kid as his opponent. Mickey Gall is a killer, he's a great fighter.

Dana fed him to the Wolves. And he probably knew that beforehand too.


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

*Re: CM Punk just got creamed.*

Lol I predicted that was going to happen.


----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)

Came here to see the posts, predictable thread but I'm satisfied.


----------



## Rodzilla nWo4lyfe (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: CM Punk just got creamed.*

I can't believe how many people are still in this thread.


----------



## Rookie of the Year (Mar 26, 2015)

I'm a bit sad about the outcome. Not that it wasn't totally predictable that Gall would run through him, but it would have been nice to see Punk survive at least a few minutes and show some of the things he's learned in the past 2 years. UFC could give him another fight and market it around Punk's redemption, but even that is a tough sell.

CM Punk in UFC was always a novelty thing (for everyone but him, anyway, he obviously took it seriously), but the novelty is gone just like that with the way he was beat. I mean, marginally better than James Toney, he showed a tiny bit of defensive ability, but yeah. At least when Brock lost his UFC debut, he looked like a monster before getting caught.


----------



## AJ_Styles_P1 (Apr 16, 2013)

Its interesting that the UFC were the ones who approached Punk about fighting. Considering who Dana had him fight aswell.


----------



## Oliver-94 (Jan 10, 2012)

*Re: CM Punk just got creamed.*

No sympathy for Punk. Refusing to shake Gall's hand was very disrespectful. CM Punk has not even been in this company for too long while the other guy has worked hard for many years yet Punk with his ego and arrogance snubs a handshake like that. You don't just walk in a sport like MMA and refuse to shake a guy's hand that has worked very hard. Lesson in humility was required. I mean there is thrash talk to sell the fight then there is that. 

And gotta laugh that any criticism towards Punk and the Punk marks defend their hero with statements like 'oh but at least he tried unlike you.' So now we aren't allowed to say it was a very very poor fight because we aren't professional UFC fighters? Guess this means we can't criticise a bad WWE match because we aren't professionals either.


----------



## Telos (Feb 4, 2012)

*Re: CM Punk just got creamed.*

If Punk won, his fans would've been talking a lot of smack about how he proved himself, and his haters would say the win was handed to him. As expected, Punk lost, and as expected, his fans have circled the wagons while his haters have a field day. Reading through this thread feels a lot like the Punk smark wars from back in the day that [USER]Headliner[/USER] alluded to.

I'm going to say that [USER]Starbuck[/USER] sums up my thoughts well on this matter. Punk was one of my favorite wrestlers, but I've never held my breath waiting for him to return. He's enjoying his life post-WWE and I say good for him. But everything that happened last night, and everything that's been said about it in the aftermath, was pretty much to be expected.

Edit - Joe Rogan's thoughts:



> "I admire CM Punk for taking the chance, I really do," Rogan said. "But, it was delusional. That's my feeling, it was my feeling watching him hit the bag, when I was watching him punch things. It's not like he can't ever learn, but there's a journey as a martial artist. There's a path that each martial artist is on and different people are on different paths. There's a reason why brown belts don't compete with white belts in jiu-jitsu tournaments. It's not fair, and what we saw tonight was not fair. Mickey Gall's way better, he's really good.
> 
> "This is what happens when you take a guy who's an elite young kid [Gall] and you have him fight a celebrity who wants to challenge himself, it's not the way to do it... If I had to give CM Punk advice, I'd say, fight as an amateur, fight people at your level. I mean, he wants to do this, he wants to continue, God bless him, he's a fun guy, I like him. But this is not the way to do it."


----------



## OwenSES (Jul 19, 2010)

*Re: CM Punk just got creamed.*



Majmo_Mendez said:


> Pretty much this, after this event I realized I'll rather stick to watching entertaining 15 - 20 minutes long "fake" matches than this...thing. I honestly don't understand how it can appeal to casuals :maisie3


Same, I only came for the Punk match and realized yeah UFC is not really my thing. I'm surprised how many of my friends watch it tbh.


----------



## jim courier (Apr 5, 2013)

I guess his arms were too short to box with Gall.


----------



## Hordriss (Nov 23, 2010)

*Re: CM Punk just got creamed.*

Yes, Punk got destroyed. But credit to him, he had the balls to give it a go and in the most public way possible. I have a ton of respect for the bloke.


----------



## jim courier (Apr 5, 2013)

*Re: CM Punk just got creamed.*

I guess his arms were just too short to box with Gall.


----------



## Jonasolsson96 (Dec 31, 2014)

All of you fans are the most pathethic peaces of shit there is. If he wouldve won you all would be on his nuts but when he loses you want to make fun of him. How about you go fight a real fighter infront of the entire world? No your too busy hiding behind a computer acting tough but irl your a fucking loser. Punk may if gotten his ass beat but atleast he took a chance. Sometimes you succeed such as his pro wrestling career and sometimes you fail but taking chances is way better then being a cunt loser hiding behind a computer. So make fun of him all you want he,s still 1000 times the man any of you fat fuck losers will ever be.


----------



## -Sambo Italiano- (Jan 3, 2007)

*Re: CM Punk just got creamed.*

No running bulldog, No anaconda vice and certainly no GTS. UFC needs to get better road agents this isn't how you book a debut.


----------



## Not Lying (Sep 9, 2013)

Again. Nothing but respect for this Icon. 
I can't believe how many haters the guy has. Butthurt marks who can't handle someone speaking his mind and the truth about people they're fans of.

Fantasy booking here.. I wish Punk could have 2nd match, someone that's not on a high level as Gall who looks to be a promising star in his heavyweight division.. if Punk can win maybe a fight in UFC, a movie about him IS A MUST, even now it would be awesome.


----------



## BarrettBarrage (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: CM Punk just got creamed.*

Lots of grandstanding edgy people in this thread.


----------



## Kishido (Aug 12, 2014)

*Re: CM Punk just got creamed.*

As expected.

Sorry Punk but for real MMA fights it's too late


----------



## skarvika (Jun 2, 2014)

*Re: CM Punk just got creamed.*



AJ_Styles_P1 said:


> Dana fed him to the Wolves. And he probably knew that beforehand too.


No doubt this is the case. There's always been competition between pro wrestling and MMA, and I'm sure Dana is getting sick of all these pro wrestling offshoots thinking they can hack it in MMA. He chucked one of the most promising young guys out there at him because he knows it would make the 'big shot wrestler' look like a bitch...CM Punk, who is one of this generation's wrestling icons, is the perfect guy to make an example of.


----------



## Provo (Jan 20, 2014)

*Re: CM Punk just got creamed.*

Punk fans are way to defensive in this post.

Welcome to MMA I guess, people always shit on your favourite after they lost. Its just the mentality of the sport, get a thicker skin and hope he does better next time.

I said in the MMA thread I want him to keep trying and fighting but not in the UFC, Somewhere when he can perform better with less quality fighters. I think Punk lost his passion for wrestling and is to proud to go back to WWE with his tail behind his legs.


----------



## witcher (Aug 20, 2013)

*Re: CM Punk just got creamed.*

I wonder if wwe would force heyman to cut a promo about ufc cmpunk fight


----------



## TheGreatBanana (Jul 7, 2012)

*Re: CM Punk just got creamed.*

Punk has somewhat hurt the image of Pro Wrestling as well. Here is a guy who was WWE champion, the ultimate prize of wrestling, and had the longest title reign in the modern era and he was beaten by a UFC rookie with only 2 fights to his name. It just showed UFC's superiority over WWE. Punk tried to play tough guy and entered a lions den and was feed to a lion in the process of making UFC look great and money in the process. Punk should have saved face and fight a amateur fight, but instead went to the big leagues for money and recognition. He got eaten alive and embarrassed himself and embarrassed a whole industry in the process. He also wasted two years of training for nothing.


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

*Re: CM Punk just got creamed.*



witcher said:


> I wonder if wwe would force heyman to cut a promo about ufc cmpunk fight


Why? It would be completly random considering Punk isn't in WWE and Heyman isn't his 'manager' anymore. Why would they outright even acknowledge it. They might have a sly dig sometime but even that I doubt tbh.


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

*Re: CM Punk just got creamed.*



Telos said:


> If Punk won, his fans would've been talking a lot of smack about how he proved himself, and his haters would say the win was handed to him. As expected, Punk lost, and as expected, his fans have circled the wagons while his haters have a field day. Reading through this thread feels a lot like the Punk smark wars from back in the day that [USER]Headliner[/USER] alluded to.
> 
> I'm going to say that [USER]Starbuck[/USER] sums up my thoughts well on this matter. Punk was one of my favorite wrestlers, but I've never held my breath waiting for him to return. He's enjoying his life post-WWE and I say good for him. But everything that happened last night, and everything that's been said about it in the aftermath, was pretty much to be expected.
> 
> ...


*
*
Rogan with the nail on the head and I'm glad somebody with as much noteriety as him has said it because there is no more accurate description of what happened last night than this. 

If CM Punk is serious about MMA he won't accept another fight in the UFC if they don't cut him. He'll drop down and fight people at his level. But guess what? He won't because he's delusional enough to think that being a millionaire who was handed an opportunity equates to following your dream and doing things people tell you you can't do. You have to be a special type of stupid to believe that bullshit and clearly this guy is. I feel sorry for anybody who falls for this phony inspirational crap he's trying to spin. Look at the facts and look at the type of person he is. There was only ever one way this thing was going to go. Those of us with a bit of sense aren't the least bit surprised by what happened or what he has said either. Punk crying at the press conference after is probably the only sign that he might actually be coming to grips that this isn't a fucking movie and that 'heart' can only get you so far.


----------



## squarebox (Nov 6, 2015)

*Re: CM Punk just got creamed.*



Catsaregreat said:


> Why would WWE want him back now? Dude just embarrassed himself and would make them look bad.


Like he'd want to go back to a pile of shit like the WWE today anyway. Props to Punk, I love how he made WWE bubble fans mad for leaving, and I respect him for trying something different.


----------



## Not Lying (Sep 9, 2013)

*Re: CM Punk just got creamed.*

All of you haters are pathetic low-life losers. 
The guy who broke his back wrestling for nearly 15 years giving you 5 star matches in the indies and the WWE, left the WWE on bad terms for numerous different reasons not just the booking he received, decided to go for one of the toughest and most dangerous sports in the world, at 35 years old, no fighting experience, multiple injuries accumulated over the years, and dealing with the haters lust to see him humiliated. Now Go lick HHH's ass.


----------



## TheGreatBanana (Jul 7, 2012)

*Re: CM Punk just got creamed.*

Punk made a big error, he went in trying to show the world that he can fight and them BOOM gall gets him on the floor and makes a mockery out of him. Punk should have been more defensive from the get go. He did not respect his opponent and paid the price. Notice how afraid Lesnar against Hunt during their fight. Lesnar knew what Hunt was capable of and respected his abilities so much that he was very defensive. Lesnar played it safe, whilst Punk tried to prove that he could fight. He looked like a fool because he approached it like a fool.


----------



## The_Jiz (Jun 1, 2006)

Headliner said:


> Fuck it. Let's do this.
> 
> Remember when CM Punk had all them diehard super fans that thought Punk was legit bad ass and could beat up people because he trained in Ju Jistu or some shit? You couldn't tell them shit. Where dey at doe


I've never heard anyone claim punk was a ju jiutsu god. 

But this thread is to be expected. Punks biggest detractors has got to be pro wrestling marks while the MMA enthusiast simply sees a man going out of his element to try new things.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

*Re: CM Punk just got creamed.*

I love AJ Lee, but I'm disappointed that as a wife, a nerdy one at that, she didn't show Punk this anime fight, and have him learn from it.






train for a couple years, and the first thing you do in the fight is rush your opponent, brehs. :mj2


----------



## skarvika (Jun 2, 2014)

*Re: CM Punk just got creamed.*



BarrettBarrage said:


> Lots of grandstanding edgy people in this thread.


What I love is the "I'd get in there and get beat up for money" comments...like...no, you wouldn't do that. Punk has spent his life being extremely physical, trained 2 years for this fight and was defending himself on the ground and still ended up looking like a bag of smashed strawberries. I don't know why they think they'd be able to take the beating any better.


----------



## just1988 (Jun 15, 2009)

*Re: CM Punk just got creamed.*

*Imagine how he would have acted if he was in the WWE and a celebrity came in and got a bigger pay day and higher up on the card match than him on a big PPV﻿*


----------



## hando88c (Sep 22, 2005)

*Re: CM Punk just got creamed.*

Imagine the promo WWE, will cut on Punk. unk


----------



## Oneiros (Feb 16, 2014)

*Re: CM Punk just got creamed.*

66 pages... Good ol' Punk unk2


----------



## Pummy (Feb 26, 2015)

*Re: CM Punk just got creamed.*

lol look like he won't be fighting under UFC again according to Dana White. Another L for this chump 

Sent from my ZTE Blade L3 using Tapatalk


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

There is NO ONE, in the UFC that wouldn't be able to beat him as easy as Gall did at his division, and Gall was bought in purely for this fight, I said it in the other thread, fight at lower tier shows if you wannna keep going at this.


----------



## Old School Icons (Jun 7, 2012)

*Re: CM Punk just got creamed.*

I enjoyed the re-run of "Friends" The One with the Ultimate Fighting Champion


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: CM Punk just got creamed.*

Fight went the way I expected, so no surprise there. Wonder if he'll try again, or just call it a day on MMA.


----------



## BruceWayne316 (Feb 21, 2015)

*Re: CM Punk just got creamed.*



skarvika said:


> What I love is the "I'd get in there and get beat up for money" comments...like...no, you wouldn't do that. Punk has spent his life being extremely physical, trained 2 years for this fight and was defending himself on the ground and still ended up looking like a bag of smashed strawberries. I don't know why they think they'd be able to take the beating any better.


Wut? Dude he probably got paid my 1 years salary (thats being generous) for those 2 minutes I would gladly go and try even if I get KO'd for that money. Is anyone really saying they'd do better than him? Cause I'll agree thats a dumb thing to say. But the first thing about gladly getting beat up for a bunch of money...how is that hard to believe?


----------



## SonOfAnarchy91 (Jan 4, 2015)

*Re: CM Punk just got creamed.*

"Look In My Eyes! What Do You See? The Man Who Tapped Out In UFC"

I'm a huge Punk fan but that was just embarrassing, why on earth would he try to rush straight in? Soon as he was on the mat I knew it was over.

Haters are gonna hate but he deserves respect for even trying, stepping into the Octagon with zero experience at his age is an accomplishment in itself. He would have benefited from having amateur fights in other/unknown companies first though. I'm just praying he does stick with it and tries to do better and doesn't just crawl back to WWE right away so I don't have to listen to all the immature dumb asses keep saying "durrrh we told you so", least Punk has the balls to attempt his dreams what have you losers achieved?


----------



## squarebox (Nov 6, 2015)

*Re: CM Punk just got creamed.*



attituderocks said:


> Anybody who says UFC is boring probably hasn't watched McGregor vs Diaz. How is UFC boring yet grown men wearing unicorns on their heads, skinny midgets doing flips, and guy chanting yes is interesting?


holy fucking shit sir, you just nailed it in one.


----------



## Reggie Dunlop (Nov 2, 2015)

*Re: CM Punk just got creamed. Dana White Reaction.*



HateForTheMasses said:


> Yes, easy payday. Being a punching bag is not difficult for the kind of money he made. Sign me up.


So two solid years of intensive training doesn't count for shit.... you clearly have no clue what that entails. But I'll give ya a hint -- it's anything but easy, despite what his performance might convey.


----------



## TheFackingCrow (Jul 9, 2016)

*Re: CM Punk just got creamed.*



TheGreatBanana said:


> Punk made a big error, he went in trying to show the world that he can fight and them BOOM gall gets him on the floor and makes a mockery out of him. Punk should have been more defensive from the get go. He did not respect his opponent and paid the price. Notice how afraid Lesnar against Hunt during their fight. Lesnar knew what Hunt was capable of and respected his abilities so much that he was very defensive. Lesnar played it safe, whilst Punk tried to prove that he could fight. He looked like a fool because he approached it like a fool.


A noob error i guess, Punk basically went for the KO from the way to go and got takedown.

He defended decently in the ground, but Mickey destroyed him.We didn't even see his standing game, such a shame.

I am not gonna lie as a big fan, i felt devastated to see him fail like that, but i feel proud of him because he acomplished his goal, to fight on UFC, something a lot of people wouldn't have had the balls to do it.


----------



## Not Lying (Sep 9, 2013)

*Re: CM Punk just got creamed.*



just1988 said:


> *Imagine how he would have acted if he was in the WWE and a celebrity came in and got a bigger pay day and higher up on the card match than him on a big PPV﻿*


It's different considering in the WWE he's busting his ass for more than 200 days a year wrestling on house shows, RAWs, training, discussing ideas with your boss who hates you, NON STOP FUCKING work, and then a part time person comes for 1 day, is told to go do a segment for 15 min and get paid more. in UFC, they fight 3 times a year at most and that's it.


----------



## amhlilhaus (Dec 19, 2013)

skarvika said:


> BarrettBarrage said:
> 
> 
> > Lots of grandstanding edgy people in this thread.
> ...


Actually there are lots of people who would do that.

Keyboard warriors and all that. As someone who got his ass whipped for free on the street, pay me six figures and damn skippy id jump in.

Only a fool or a straight bitch wouldnt fight in a sanctioned, controlled enviroment for 6 figures.

Worst thing to happen? You get kod with the first punch, big deal. Chances are you wont even feel it.

Opponent gets close, next thing you remember youre surrounded by medical personnel.

Bank account deposits six figures, yeah the fuck i would.

Several times


----------



## marshal99 (Jan 6, 2016)

*Re: CM Punk just got creamed.*



squarebox said:


> Like he'd want to go back to a pile of shit like the WWE today anyway. Props to Punk, I love how he made WWE bubble fans mad for leaving, and I respect him for trying something different.


Trying something different and failing badly is not something to be proud of. All it did was make dana white looked foolish for signing him in the first place.


----------



## oleanderson89 (Feb 13, 2015)

*Re: CM Punk just got creamed.*

You guys can insult Punk all you want but you got to respect him. He had the balls to walk out from a toxic environment even though he was paid millions and then try his hand at something like MMA. Sure he got a beating but I have a feeling he would come back from this. Fighting in a lower tier promotion and winning a couple of fights might not be a bad idea.


----------



## samizayn (Apr 25, 2011)

*Re: CM Punk just got creamed.*

@Starbuck summed up my initial thoughts to this whole scenario and while I softened up significantly to this whole thing, I think the original sentiment has to be repeated. In the post-fight, Punk kept saying this was something offered to him, and "it would have been crazy" to turn it down. But if someone truly respects the sport of MMA (and isn't hurting for money - while I don't know him, Punk looks like the guy to never get to that level of money-grabbing) they turn it down no questions asked. During the Embedded vlogs leading up to last night people were very offended that Overeem told Gall to "send him back" but honestly he was more than justified at what he said. It is incredibly difficult to build the skills required to be a pro fighter, and attempting to insinuate that Punk could ever be competitive even at the very lowest level of the highest tier, was an insult to everyone in the building.
'
That said, amazing build, amazing 'mark out' moment for the walkout. I had a great time watching it, at least I did in the beginning :argh:



The Definition of Technician said:


> It's different considering in the WWE he's busting his ass for more than 200 days a year wrestling on house shows, RAWs, training, discussing ideas with your boss who hates you, NON STOP FUCKING work, and then a part time person comes for 1 day, is told to go do a segment for 15 min and get paid more. in UFC, they fight 3 times a year at most and that's it.


You still show up to train if you don't have a fight though. UFC fighters don't have a WWE schedule but if you don't think they bust their ass to make it to the top idk what to tell you. Punk had 2 years of training and he leapfrogged a buuuunch of guys who have been doing the exact same for 5+ years. It's exactly the same thing.



The Cle aner said:


> So two solid years of intensive training doesn't count for shit.... you clearly have no clue what that entails. But I'll give ya a hint -- it's anything but easy, despite what his performance might convey.


Everyone has to work out somehow anyway :draper2

It's tough to consider, but I'm pretty sure I would do it too. That amount of money is no joke.


skarvika said:


> He chucked one of the most promising young guys out there at him because he knows it would make the 'big shot wrestler' look like a bitch...CM Punk, who is one of this generation's wrestling icons, is the perfect guy to make an example of.


Mickey Gall wasn't a "promising young guy" before this though. He was just some guy. Technically speaking he pretty much still is, because all that he's proven is he has a solid grappling game.


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

*Re: CM Punk just got creamed.*



Cole Phelps said:


> and your brain is to small to know what a terrible sport is, but enjoy your soccer .... it's not gay at all....unk
> 
> Oh No ! you touched me :done
> 
> that's how soccer works right ? fake injures / stay down like a punk bitch


*Football**


----------



## karan316 (Oct 4, 2015)

*Re: CM Punk just got creamed.*

I feel bad for Punk. M sure he took a hasty decision, maybe he wanted to piss off WWE by signing with their competition. He would have realized while he was training that he made the wrong choice but went on with it. If someone like Neville takes a decision to become an MMA fighter, I would still feel like he has a chance because he is strong as fuck and has speed on his side, but Punk doesn't fall in the same category.

I don't think he is of any use to WWE either now, he looked weak in the fight, with the on going debate whether WWE guys are tough enough, they wouldn't want to include someone like Punk in their locker room.


----------



## MrFlash (Jan 9, 2016)

*Re: CM Punk just got creamed.*

I'm glad he got humbled and his ass kicked but i'll give Punk his due, he had a dream and he made it happen. Now for fuck sake have sense and never go in the octagon again!!


----------



## Flair Flop (May 21, 2011)

*Re: CM Punk just got creamed. Dana White Reaction.*



The Cleaner said:


> So two solid years of intensive training doesn't count for shit.... you clearly have no clue what that entails. But I'll give ya a hint -- it's anything but easy, despite what his performance might convey.


As I said earlier in the thread. I wouldn't give a flying rats ass about winning. I wouldn't give a fuck about the humiliation so I seriously wouldn't even waste my time training. It would be all about how much I could get paid per second in that ring. I've gotten my ass whipped before. Easy payday.


----------



## TheGreatBanana (Jul 7, 2012)

*Re: CM Punk just got creamed.*

When Batista tried MMA, he went to a smaller promotion to fight. He did one fight, acted out his dreams and then focused on making movies. Lesnar again fought in a Asia before he went to UFC. What Punk did was go to the biggest promotion where competition and exposure for the sport is at its highest and was fed a young guy who UFC could build up as a future draw and he got beat. Gall will now be remembered as the guy who beat up Punk(former WWE champion). Punk did not enter this wisely nor did he enter his fight wisely.


----------



## Chief of the Lynch Mob (Aug 22, 2014)

*Re: CM Punk just got creamed.*

I'd laugh if he came out and complained at UFC for not being in the main event :lol

Anyway, i did essentially just burst out laughing when i saw the fight result, and seeing footage of the fight is an absolute embarrassment, especially with Gall saying before the fight jokingly that he expected Punk to just rush right at him and try and knock him out, which essentially is exactly what happened. Punk needs to realise that he's in way over his head.


----------



## Papadoc81 (Jun 3, 2015)

*Re: CM Punk just got creamed.*

Well he gave it a shot and it didn't end well. It's not like Punk was under any allusions that the worst case scenario wouldn't happen. What he attempted was extremely far-fetched but who am I to tell someone not to pursue a dream and make a shit ton of money doing it. Much respect to him for being able to drag that broken body of his through 2 surgeries, a training camp, and weigh-in. He proved me wrong as I thought he'd never even make it to the Octagon.


----------



## NoctisLucisCaelum (Apr 3, 2016)

*Re: CM Punk just got creamed.*

Phillip Brooks is a loser and always has been. He should fade into obscurity for the rest of his life.


----------



## OwenSES (Jul 19, 2010)

*Re: CM Punk just got creamed.*

Well Punk's still up for it, I can see him getting one more fight. I hope it goes well for him.


----------



## Daemon_Rising (Jul 18, 2009)

AttitudeEraMark4Life said:


> It was for me was only watching for Punk


Yes in that case $60 is a lot, I'm just saying, it's priced that way for a reason. Even so you are probably still correct, not a great overall card.


----------



## IronMan8 (Dec 25, 2015)

*Re: CM Punk just got creamed.*

I only came back to WWE last year, so I missed Punk's years.

Question: If Punk came back to the WWE in a few months, would fans still accept him as a champion with his "best in the world" attitude after what just happened?

Could see Vince having him come back for WM34 and lose in under a minute or something, like Daniel Bryan. The haters would be in hysterics.


----------



## ElTerrible (Feb 8, 2004)

He probably got paid seven figures for three minutes of work. I think he wins. Nevertheles he was as shitty as expected for a worn down 37 year old with no experience and that doesn´t appear a naturally gifted athlete.


----------



## samizayn (Apr 25, 2011)

3MB4Life said:


> All these people cheering on the fact that he lost :lol:
> 
> What a sad existence some people must lead. You just watched a man who tried to live one of his dreams and all you took from it was "ha, he got battered." Grow the fuck up. Punk just ticked something off his bucket list and made hundreds of thousands for it. It may have cost him two years, a bit of his pride and a bit of his ear but at the end of the day, he did what all the people calling him out wouldn't dare do. I respect anyone willing to step in a cage with a trained fighter and give credit to Punk for trying, it's more than most will ever do.


Again, if you paid me what Punk is taking home from last night I would get fed to a lower tier UFC fighter with a smile on my face. Punk got the spotlight like he wanted - I personally respect that he made the walk, but tell me how you don't understand that people are not impressed by his attention grabbing?


----------



## Red Hair (Aug 17, 2016)

*Re: CM Punk just got creamed. Dana White Reaction.*



HateForTheMasses said:


> As I said earlier in the thread. I wouldn't give a flying rats ass about winning. I wouldn't give a fuck about the humiliation so I seriously wouldn't even waste my time training. It would be all about how much I could get paid per second in that ring. *I've gotten my ass whipped before. Easy payday.*


So you like to catch L's for the paycheck? Some of ya'll are really reachin to defend this man.


----------



## OwenSES (Jul 19, 2010)

*Re: CM Punk just got creamed.*



IronMan8 said:


> I only came back to WWE last year, so I missed Punk's years.
> 
> Question: If Punk came back to the WWE in a few months, would fans still accept him as a champion with his "best in the world" attitude after what just happened?
> 
> Could see Vince having him come back for WM34 and lose in under a minute or something, like Daniel Bryan. The haters would be in hysterics.


The fans would accept him and the WWE wouldn't job him out. Regardless of what happens to Punk in MMA, he is still one of the greatest of all time when it comes to professional wrestling.


----------



## ironyman (Mar 27, 2013)

I was rooting for him, but you have to be honest. Someone with no experience in MMA had no business being in the UFC fighting on the main card just because they have a big name. The result was to be expected. He needs to head down to some amateur promotion and get some experience like everyone else does. Then again, starting MMA at his age is another story, but I wish him the best.

On a side note, I think that he should consider moving to Japan to join NJPW. He would be massive there and would probably be happy. After all, he said it was a dream of his. That is just where I stand on it.


----------



## Malakai (Jan 10, 2014)

*Re: CM Punk just got creamed.*

What do you expect, it's his first fight. Lesnar got creamed his first match too. Did anyone really expect him to win his first match?


----------



## Cole Phelps (Jun 12, 2011)

*Re: CM Punk just got creamed.*

Seriously, how many of you ******* talking shit cheer for professional victims just to fit in ? you are the last people on earth who should be talking shit about anyone.. 

nxt is just a indy circle jerk where you worship nerds for wrestling in highschool or JAPAN :mark:

but then you have the nerve to talk shit about A MAN WHO WORKED FOR EVERYTHING HE HAS, not even taking anything away from bryan but you take those yes chants away in late 2011.. and the story might be different.. 

the rest of these clowns you followed that you love so much are even worse.. atleast bryan was a prospect... everyone you've loved since than starting with ambrose (when everyone acted like he was going to be a one man beatles popularity wise :lmao) was a failure so go fuck yourself nxt geeks.. ROLLINS laps ambrose as a professional wrestler on the daily but you didn't suck him off either..

i guess you indy geeks suck a picking talent.. punk can do ok without wwe can your geeks ? fuck no... without sjw's they would get laughed out of the building....

/ rant been holding that in for a while, i fucking hate nxt... worst thing that happened too wwe... for real.. no bullshit..i'm talking real hate here....you know how people say hate is a strong word ? that kinda hate  i feel better now i've said that though


----------



## Stinger Fan (Jun 21, 2006)

As a critique to the fight, I felt like he panicked and his inexperience showed a lot, which is expected when fighting a guy who was too good to be against in your first pro fight. At one point in the fight, I felt like he had a good opportunity to bring the fight back to the stand up when Punk had his legs on Gall's hips but he didn't explode and kind of just let Gall take side control again. On a positive note, I felt like he defended the choke decently enough for a little bit there but Gall's experience overcame Punk and he not so unexpectedly lost the fight. Kudos to Punk, takes balls to get into the octagon , better luck next time


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

*Re: CM Punk just got creamed.*



Cole Phelps said:


> Seriously, how many of you ******* talking shit cheer for professional victims just to fit in ? you are the last people on earth who should be talking shit about anyone..
> 
> nxt is just a indy circle jerk where you worship nerds for wrestling in highschool.. or JAPAN :mark:
> 
> ...


You really ought to go outside and breathe some fresh air or something. It's not normal to be this mad at people making fun of something everybody knew was going to happen AND that was brought on the very object of said ridicule. 

Punk had a fight and he lost just like we all knew he would. It's ok. You'll get over it.


----------



## samizayn (Apr 25, 2011)

*Re: CM Punk just got creamed.*



Malakai said:


> What do you expect, it's his first fight. Lesnar got creamed his first match too. Did anyone really expect him to win his first match?


No Lesnar did not get 'creamed' in his first match, what? :lmao

Believe it or not, most people win their MMA debuts.


----------



## Flair Flop (May 21, 2011)

*Re: CM Punk just got creamed. Dana White Reaction.*



PhenomenalEmpire said:


> So you like to catch L's for the paycheck? Some of ya'll are really reachin to defend this man.


We are talking about enough money here to buy a new house, a new Corvette, and put multiple kids through college while still having enough left over to have some savings. Damn right I'd take a loss in a fight for that. The difference would be that I'm wouldn't be running acting arrogant as fuck, bashing the fans and the industry that made me famous and gave me the chance to even be there, and not even show the man who was about kick my ass the basic respect of a handshake. 

I'm not defending this asshat. Just stating that I'd gladly do want he did for those two minutes to make that sort of money.


----------



## TheGreatBanana (Jul 7, 2012)

*Re: CM Punk just got creamed.*



IronMan8 said:


> I only came back to WWE last year, so I missed Punk's years.
> 
> Question: If Punk came back to the WWE in a few months, would fans still accept him as a champion with his "best in the world" attitude after what just happened?
> 
> Could see Vince having him come back for WM34 and lose in under a minute or something, like Daniel Bryan. The haters would be in hysterics.


I don't think fans will take too kindly to Punk's Best in the World claims, he won't be able to use it. Also when you have guys like Styles, Nakamura, Rollins around. It's hard to call yourself that because there are guys who are simply better than him in the ring.

Now if Punk was to return and lose in a minute, the fans will completely shit on WWE for not respecting him. Sure Punk may have shitted on them like all wrestlers who shitted on WWE in the past. But when you have people paying specifically to watch a Punk return match and they're expecting a good show, don't think they will respond kindly if you shit on Punk. It's only going to make Punk's brand stronger. The smart thing to do is let him wrestle a good opponent in dream match like scenario.


----------



## razzathereaver (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: CM Punk just got creamed.*



Cole Phelps said:


> Seriously, how many of you ******* talking shit cheer for professional victims just to fit in ? you are the last people on earth who should be talking shit about anyone..
> 
> nxt is just a indy circle jerk where you worship nerds for wrestling in highschool or JAPAN :mark:
> 
> ...


Dude, what the fuck are you even on about?


----------



## just1988 (Jun 15, 2009)

*Re: CM Punk just got creamed.*



The Definition of Technician said:


> It's different considering in the WWE he's busting his ass for more than 200 days a year wrestling on house shows, RAWs, training, discussing ideas with your boss who hates you, NON STOP FUCKING work, and then a part time person comes for 1 day, is told to go do a segment for 15 min and get paid more. *in UFC, they fight 3 times a year at most and that's it*.


*You obviously don't know what you're talking about. You've mentioned wrestlers training but not UFC fighters...who train a lot harder. *


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

*Re: CM Punk just got creamed.*

Too bad Kimbo's dead. He and Punk could have had an epic Bum Fight.


----------



## ironyman (Mar 27, 2013)

*Re: CM Punk just got creamed.*

I wanted him to do well and respect that he had the balls to try, but you have to be real. He has no business being on the main card of a UFC event with zero MMA fights to show for it. There are tons of guys who have spent their entire lives training and will never get a shot, but he waltzes in on his name alone. The result was the obvious and it makes the UFC look like a joke. 

As for Punk, if he insists on following this dream of starting an MMA career at 37, then he needs to go to some amateur promotion. Other than that, he should probably go to NJPW, which he said was a dream of his. Let's face it. The world of wrestling is the only place he will ever have real success again. Nobody is going to take him serious in MMA, nor should they.


----------



## Łegend Ќiller (Dec 21, 2014)

*Re: CM Punk just got creamed.*

I'm very happy. This guy deserved every punch. Quitter, loser, pathetic.

And people still say he was so close from beating Brock Lesnar. Imagine him vs. Lesnar in a UFC match... hahahahahahahahaha

Bye bye CM Quit, stay at home and cry.


----------



## NXT Only (Apr 3, 2016)

That pop for him was epic tho.


----------



## Daemon_Rising (Jul 18, 2009)

Stinger Fan said:


> As a critique to the fight, I felt like he panicked and his inexperience showed a lot, which is expected when fighting a guy who was too good to be against in your first pro fight. At one point in the fight, I felt like he had a good opportunity to bring the fight back to the stand up when Punk had his legs on Gall's hips but he didn't explode and kind of just let Gall take side control again. On a positive note, I felt like he defended the choke decently enough for a little bit there but Gall's experience overcame Punk and he not so unexpectedly lost the fight. Kudos to Punk, takes balls to get into the octagon , better luck next time


I don't think he panicked, I think he was overconfident. 

The first thing Punk did was run over to Gall and swing and miss. He just wanted to get in an impact shot of any kind to prove he belongs. Instead of connecting Gall just avoided and took him down, and it was all over from there.

Despite this Punk didn't panic really and two or three times defended the choke quite well, but he got worn down very quickly in a short space of time by a combination of blows and attempted chokes.

Overall a terrible performance from Punk and he doesn't deserve to be there, as hard as that is for me to say.


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

*Re: CM Punk just got creamed.*

Can people try and calm down please. Knew it'd be like this to say regardless of if Punk won or lost. Like moths to a flame with some people.


----------



## Cole Phelps (Jun 12, 2011)

*Re: CM Punk just got creamed.*



Starbuck said:


> You really ought to go outside and breathe some fresh air or something. It's not normal to be this mad at people making fun of something everybody knew was going to happen AND that was brought on the very object of said ridicule.
> 
> Punk had a fight and he lost just like we all knew he would. It's ok. You'll get over it.





razzathereaver said:


> Dude, what the fuck are you even on about?


Like i said, I've been holding that rant in for awhile, i've never liked nxt and always wanted to speak on it

the shit with dean ambrose pissed me off because all you would hear when he was in nxt was ''his the next Beatles'' and it just went from there, fans would pick favourites and claim ''they are the next rock'' and when they hit the main roster everything about them is a joke.. none of them are prospects 

i fucking hate nxt because it's a circle jerk of bitch shit, period ( men can't identify with that crap, lets be serious, it's not for the kids either so don't try that shit.. you know who it's for... bitches as in geeks/ weak people / sjw's whatever the fuck you wanna call them.. pussies basically... the kinda people who call someone racist over trivial shit.. or call someone a sexist over a nothing comment.. those are nxt fans) 


the shield and the wyatts were legit... but who else has came from their who was for real ??????..... you brought in samoa joe and he ended tyson kidds career :fpalm 

you demanded sting be brought in and blamed rollins when he gets hurt :fpalm and bitch about sting this and that when it was that mutherfucker who choose to stay away from wwe.. he could of came back in 2010.. or whenever he choose not too..he came back to late, too old and got hurt, but that's rollins and wwe's fault right !?

i'm forgetting a bunch of shit, but you get the point, fuck nxt and it's circle jerk fans


----------



## Swissblade (May 18, 2014)

*Re: CM Punk just got creamed.*



Malakai said:


> What do you expect, it's his first fight. Lesnar got creamed his first match too. Did anyone really expect him to win his first match?


Lol no Lesnar did not get creamed in his first match.


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

*Re: CM Punk just got creamed.*



Cole Phelps said:


> Like i said, I've been holding that rant in for awhile, i've never liked nxt and always wanted to speak on it
> 
> the shit with dean ambrose pissed me off because all you would hear when he was in nxt was ''his the next Beatles'' and it just went from there, fans would pick favourites and claim ''they are the next rock'' and when they hit the main roster everything about them is a joke.. none of them are prospects
> 
> ...


....but nobody...is talking about...NXT...?

Wrong thread dude.


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

*Re: CM Punk just got creamed.*



The Batman said:


> Can people try and calm down please. Knew it'd be like this to say regardless of if Punk won or lost. Like moths to a flame with some people.


Yea, you'd think that CM Punk pissed on some fans' cereal or something. 

He lost his fight, and he's probably at his lowest point now. Many fans got what they wanted. Let's all try to move on now


----------



## Mr.S (Dec 21, 2009)

*Re: CM Punk just got creamed.*

I just watched Punk's entrance, this fraud honestly...He made Dana White buy the rights to Cult of Personality & had this huge 2-3 minute entrance...For what? He got clobbered. I mean people have already started with excuses, oh he did this wrong n stuff, did he train 2 years to get humiliated?

I mean at this rate Dana White should cut his losses n fire this guy after he gets humiliated in the next match. 

*The worst part is this was not against a Champion in the Heavyweight Category. This was a rookie who has fought barely 3-4 matches odd & he submitted in 2 minutes in the 1st round. Punk talked a big game about MMA, Ju-Jitsu n so on even in WWE & he has been training now*

Punk needs to apologize to Vince, suck up to Vince n come back to an upper mid-card role at Smackdown & should work his way up after showing if he has it. Punk should apologize for talking sh** about other wrestlers who did him no harm

_ Look at this fraud saying - How he hypes Mickey, hell of a fighter n stuff like he is the heavyweight champion & he says it is the biggest moment of his life apart from marriage - Seriously are you kidding me? Getting humiliated.

Says he has most fun - This guy is such a fraud!_


----------



## Sweggeh (Feb 12, 2016)

*Re: CM Punk just got creamed.*



Cole Phelps said:


> Like i said, I've been holding that rant in for awhile, i've never liked nxt and always wanted to speak on it
> 
> the shit with dean ambrose pissed me off because all you would hear when he was in nxt was ''his the next Beatles'' and it just went from there, fans would pick favourites and claim ''they are the next rock'' and when they hit the main roster everything about them is a joke.. none of them are prospects
> 
> ...


I don't mean to be rude but you come across as mentally ill.


----------



## razzathereaver (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: CM Punk just got creamed.*



Cole Phelps said:


> Like i said, I've been holding that rant in for awhile, i've never liked nxt and always wanted to speak on it
> 
> the shit with dean ambrose pissed me off because all you would hear when he was in nxt was ''his the next Beatles'' and it just went from there, fans would pick favourites and claim ''they are the next rock'' and when they hit the main roster everything about them is a joke.. none of them are prospects
> 
> ...


But what does any of this have to do with Punk and UFC? :lol


----------



## BornBad (Jan 27, 2004)

*Re: CM Punk just got creamed.*



The Batman said:


> Can people try and calm down please. Knew it'd be like this to say regardless of if Punk won or lost. Like moths to a flame with some people.


Nothing smart or intelligent will come out of this thread... you should just close it already


----------



## Cole Phelps (Jun 12, 2011)

*Re: CM Punk just got creamed.*



Starbuck said:


> ....but nobody...is talking about...NXT...?
> 
> Wrong thread dude.


I was addressing why i'm annoyed at punk critics, most of them are nxt fans and i just explained why i believe their view means little, 

these are the same fucks who ran batista off because he threatened their professional victim in bryan... and despite that batista's starring in movies like james bond and being awesome while doing it, 

meanwhile you got bayley and sammy zayne backstage being nice to everyone so they don't get fired.. fpalm 

batista ironically enough talked about this on jerichos podcast how none of these kids speak up and ask ''why are we doing this'' ''why don't we do that'' ect.. 

punk did that shit.. that's why his not there anymore :lmao 

you see who the real bitches are now right ? 

i'd rather get my ass kicked like a man than be sammy fucking zayne or any of these other nxt warriors :lmao


----------



## Gift Of Jericho (May 5, 2016)

*Re: CM Punk just got creamed.*

How can anyone call him a loser ? He got paid more for getting his arse kicked in 3 minutes than you will for a entire years work... Don't like the guy, but I'm not going to knock a dude for trying something new and failing.


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

*Re: CM Punk just got creamed.*



Cole Phelps said:


> I was addressing why i'm annoyed at punk critics, most of them are nxt fans and i just explained why i believe their view means little,
> 
> these are the same fucks who ran batista off because he threatened their professional victim in bryan... and despite that batista's starring in movies like james bond and being awesome while doing it,
> 
> ...


If you're addressing why you're annoyed at punk critics why don't you just say you're butthurt he got his ass kicked or you're a troll. Surely you can't be this stupid? Or maybe you can, I don't know. Honestly it's not looking too good for right now given your last few posts.


----------



## Stinger Fan (Jun 21, 2006)

Daemon_Rising said:


> I don't think he panicked, I think he was overconfident.
> 
> The first thing Punk did was run over to Gall and swing and miss. He just wanted to get in an impact shot of any kind to prove he belongs. Instead of connecting Gall just avoided and took him down, and it was all over from there.
> 
> ...


Maybe. I agree to a certain extent but I felt like he was too inactive in some cases but as you said, he doesn't exactly belong and he rushed Gall foolishly trying to prove a point


----------



## ironyman (Mar 27, 2013)

*Re: CM Punk just got creamed.*



Gift Of Jericho said:


> How can anyone call him a loser ? He got paid more for getting his arse kicked in 3 minutes than you will for a entire years work... Don't like the guy, but I'm not going to knock a dude for trying something new and failing.


I give him huge props for having the balls and he is definitely not a 'loser'. He just did not deserve to be fighting in the fucking UFC on a main card with zero MMA fights to his credit. There are tons of guys who have been doing MMA their entire lives that will never get such a shot and they would wipe the floor with him as well. 

But he waltzes in on his big name alone and is given a UFC fight on the main card and that makes the promotion out to be a joke. Hell, even in the land of scripted wrestling you have to earn your stripes before getting anywhere. At least to some degree, lol.


----------



## Mindy_Macready (Jun 12, 2014)

*Re: CM Punk just got creamed.*



Gift Of Jericho said:


> How can anyone call him a loser ? He got paid more for getting his arse kicked in 3 minutes than you will for a entire years work... Don't like the guy, but I'm not going to knock a dude for trying something new and failing.


That's the whole point if Cm Punk got the common 20/20 UFC pay I bet more people would respect him more & Being the highest paid fighter on UFC 203 isn't following your dream when most people would had done it for his pay check.


----------



## Dr. Middy (Jan 21, 2015)

*Re: CM Punk just got creamed.*

Went to bed, got up, had breakfast, and came on here to see yall still going on this. :lol


----------



## SUPAH STRONG STYLE (Feb 5, 2013)

*Re: CM Punk just got creamed.*

I mean, regardless of fanboyism. I really wouldn't say he's a loser. Except if we're talking about what literally happened and how he lost. Then he's a loser in that case.

Dude is still one of the most successful pro-wrestlers of his era and in general. Made a huge name for himself. Tarnished it with this stupid shit. But ay. He really isn't cut out for MMA though.

He made a dumb decision by going into UFC as his start for the MMA career. He made a dumb decision not shaking the dude's hand. He made a dumb decision running into Mickey like that. Just a bunch of dumb decisions. He's not cut for it. Dana should've never signed him. He needs to go back to pro-wrestling and writing comics. Things he's good at and won't come out fucking destroyed. 

Stupid choice on his part. 

EDIT: Using "quitter" as an insult is still a dumb bitch ass insult. 

I can see the other jokes, insulting. Whatever. Saying "quitter" is still the verbal equivalent of admitting you're hoping up and down on WWE's dick.


----------



## Raw-Is-Botchamania (Feb 13, 2015)

*Re: CM Punk just got creamed.*

The butthurt in this thread by WWE marks ...

No thanks.


----------



## Rodzilla nWo4lyfe (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: CM Punk just got creamed.*



Malakai said:


> Lesnar got creamed his first match too.


No he didn't. He won his first MMA bout and dominated in his UFC debut but lost. Getting creamed and losing aren't the same.


----------



## Simpsons Modern Life (May 3, 2013)

*Re: CM Punk just got creamed.*

I wanted to come on here to see the vibes in regards to Punk, honestly, I think the guy has gained a whole load of respect on a whole and rightly so, I'm not sure you can ever be prepared for going into that octagon the first time round, until you've experienced it, I think it's difficult to know, and me personally I have a whole lot of respect for CM Punk and what he did, doesn't matter if you like or dislike the guy, it took guts and balls to step into there and for that, I admire him.

I'm not sure his next fight will be in the UFC, well Dana White has already said he doesn't think it should be, but I do hope that he builds himself back up again and does eventually get back into there, successfully, because I do feel that Punk actually can go into that octagon and be a success, I just think he probably needs a bit more training and experience, which he's now had by being in there in the first place.

Honestly, I think this is what matters when push comes to shove, he went in and he gave it a shot, now I think he should be cut some slack, however I do feel, from a lot of the vibes I've seen around social media, even some of his harshest critics have been giving respect to him, and I think that's what matters at the end of the day.

He can bounce back, he just needs the support, but I think with that, he will do it, it's all an experience and a learning curve for him I reckon.


----------



## borck lesnar (Mar 27, 2015)

*Re: CM Punk just got creamed.*

This loss will affect his return to wwe also, if ever to happen again. You cannot book cm punk as main eventer in wwe ever. he never main evented wrestlemania, never will.


----------



## Cole Phelps (Jun 12, 2011)

*Re: CM Punk just got creamed.*



The Batman said:


> Can people try and calm down please. Knew it'd be like this to say regardless of if Punk won or lost. Like moths to a flame with some people.


you should move the thread to rants  it would be ever so much fun, please do it, please


----------



## Rise (Jul 21, 2014)

*Re: CM Punk just got creamed.*

Punk was on the card because of his name not his skills. Nobody disputes that, and if you don't understand why he was on it, then you don't understand that all pro sports are a business first. Sure probably 100 guys more talented than Punk who could have been on that card but would anyone talk about them when they lost? Not a chance. 

I give him props for trying. See ya in NJPW soon.


----------



## DemonKane_Legend (Jan 24, 2015)

*Re: CM Punk just got creamed.*

If CM Punk returns to wrestling someday, he should be in the cruiserweight division. After this fight we can't take Punk seriously never again, a guy who gets humiliated,destroyed and taps out in two minutes ....

CM Punk didn't close the door on a return to pro wrestling, so the loss of last night didn't make him any favor, because nobody will take him seriously now, he lost his star power and his image is tarnished forever.

Now, I'm waiting for another tweet of AJ Lee saying that she's the proudest woman of the world.


----------



## Red Hair (Aug 17, 2016)

*Re: CM Punk just got creamed. Dana White Reaction.*



HateForTheMasses said:


> *We are talking about enough money here to buy a new house, a new Corvette, and put multiple kids through college while still having enough left over to have some savings*. Damn right I'd take a loss in a fight for that. The difference would be that I'm wouldn't be running acting arrogant as fuck, bashing the fans and the industry that made me famous and gave me the chance to even be there, and not even show the man who was about kick my ass the basic respect of a handshake.
> 
> I'm not defending this asshat. Just stating that I'd gladly do want he did for those two minutes to make that sort of money.


You could make that x100 if you won my dude, your point is invalid.


----------



## ironyman (Mar 27, 2013)

*Re: CM Punk just got creamed.*

I mean seriously. How does coming from the world of 'sports entertainment' qualify him for walking straight into the professional level of MMA in the UFC with ZERO MMA experience to show for it? That is the equivalent of saying that a kid playing with toy trucks in the sand is ready to start driving a bulldozer and cutting roads on a high mountain pass. I mean, get real. That is the main reason why he has had so much shade thrown his way. 

But no, he is obviously not a loser. I just think he is out of his element like a fish out of water and needs to at least start at the bottom. But then again, he is 37. Wrestling is the only realistic chance of success he can have from here on out. Either that or he should probably just retire, enjoy his millions and life with a hot wife.


----------



## 260825 (Sep 7, 2013)

*Re: CM Punk just got creamed.*

*CM Punk at the least should have been able to tie up Mickey if anything else, to at least draw out a 'stand up'.

I think he panic'd a bit much, him running towards the guy was a tell of this.

*


----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)

*Re: CM Punk just got creamed.*

Just finished watching the fight, good lord that was an awful performance. I don't know whose performance was worse, his or James Toney's when he fought Randy Couture.

If Punk knows what's good for him, he'll go back to his 12 year old Indian boy looking wife and won't ever fight again and become more of a joke than he was tonight.

unkout


----------



## Gift Of Jericho (May 5, 2016)

*Re: CM Punk just got creamed.*



ironyman said:


> I give him huge props for having the balls and he is definitely not a 'loser'. He just did not deserve to be fighting in the fucking UFC on a main card with zero MMA fights to his credit. There are tons of guys who have been doing MMA their entire lives that will never get such a shot and they would wipe the floor with him as well.
> 
> But he waltzes in on his big name alone and is given a UFC fight on the main card and that makes the promotion out to be a joke. Hell, even in the land of scripted wrestling you have to earn your stripes before getting anywhere. At least to some degree, lol.


I agree with that. But I've already ranted about that, I have gained a lot of respect for him after last night.


----------



## Not Lying (Sep 9, 2013)

*Re: CM Punk just got creamed.*



just1988 said:


> *You obviously don't know what you're talking about. You've mentioned wrestlers training but not UFC fighters...who train a lot harder. *



Of course they train, so did Punk for the past 2 years. Doesn't change the fact that what I said is true. It's one thing to train, it's another thing to work. Are you directly making money for the company while training, the same way Punk was when he would wrestle and cut promos everyday on House shows and RAW? You act as if Punk did nothing and just came to UFC 203 to collect a paycheck. The celebrities or part times that show up the 1 WWE and get their paycheck are the ones who did nothing all year long. I don't see how you can't see that and why Punk would be upset by it in WWE, and why it's different in MMA.

In UFC, Punk shows up 1 time a year, makes the company as much as money as probably other fighters do in 4-5 fights. I highly doubt Undertaker's 1 time wrestlemania appearance is making WWE Money as much as CM Punk does ALL YEAR LONG ON THE ROAD, PROMOTING, ON RAW, ON SD, ON HOUSE SHOWS, ON LOWER CARD AND HIGH PPVS.


----------



## wwffans123 (Feb 13, 2009)

there is no fucking way to win next match Punk.Just retire and back to wrestling world.

that was a awful debut match to watch.


----------



## ironyman (Mar 27, 2013)

*Re: CM Punk just got creamed.*



Gift Of Jericho said:


> I agree with that. But I've already ranted about that, I have gained a lot of respect for him after last night.


Hey, I respect anyone who would hop in there and get their ass stomped at the pro level with no experience. But then again, if you paid me as much as he got paid, I would let anyone on the roster beat my ass. And I would grin as I got knocked out.


----------



## Flair Flop (May 21, 2011)

*Re: CM Punk just got creamed. Dana White Reaction.*



PhenomenalEmpire said:


> You could make that x100 if you won my dude, your point is invalid.


No it isn't. Im just telling you how I would personally handle the situation. If Dana White called me up today and told me that he was going to allow me to step in a UFC ring two years from now to face an opponent that I have about a 1% chance of beating and that I would make X amount of dollar for winning and X amount for losing as long as that X amount for losing is substantial(as it is for Punk) then I'd take a realistic approach to it 

Fuck spending money on a trainer and devoting so much of my time to training on a 1% chance. I know there's no way I'm going to win so anything I invest into that 1% chance of winning is an automatic loss. I know I'm losing regardless and the X amount of dollars for losing does not change if I train my ass off.


----------



## Gift Of Jericho (May 5, 2016)

*Re: CM Punk just got creamed.*



ironyman said:


> Hey, I respect anyone who would hop in there and get their ass stomped at the pro level with no experience. But then again, if you paid me as much as he got paid, I would let anyone on the roster beat my ass. And I would grin as I got knocked out.


lol true. But I doubt he needed the money. He lost, he owned it and he held his head up high. Yeah he's a hypocrite for doing the same thing he slates the Rock for just at UFC, but I can't knock the guy even though I really dislike him.


----------



## ironyman (Mar 27, 2013)

*Re: CM Punk just got creamed.*



Gift Of Jericho said:


> lol true. But I doubt he needed the money. He lost, he owned it and he held his head up high. Yeah he's a hypocrite for doing the same thing he slates the Rock for just at UFC, but I can't knock the guy even though I really dislike him.


Yeah, he has a great attitude and I appreciate how humble he came across. He just has no business being there... at all.


----------



## Fluffkin (Feb 12, 2015)

*Re: CM Punk just got creamed.*

Seriously, how much money Punk made should be irrelevant. WHO CARES? In the first place, Punk himself said he wanted to try MMA, not to make money so that argument is fucking irrelevant. As for him doing what he wants, yeah good for him but that still doesn't make up for how much he embarrassed himself. He looked like a total tool against a dude who only had 2 pro fights. If I were a serious fighter who couldn't crack the main card, much less a shot at fighting for the UFC, I should be seriously pissed.

Punk should drop the fight game and go to Japan and finish his real career, pro wrestling, there.


----------



## The5star_Kid (Mar 4, 2013)

*Re: CM Punk just got creamed.*



AJ_Styles_P1 said:


> Goes to show how much of a beast Brock Lesnar is to go and do what he did in the UFC.


No, it goes to show what happens when you fight genuine competition.

Lesnar has much more of a wrestling back ground than fake fighter wanabe Punk but Lesnar feasted in his first 3 fights on mediocre heavyweights and old men. Then he got put in his place by the rise of the new gen of heavyweights in Cain. 

Can you imagine Lesnar beating Cain, Werdum or Miocic right now? 

Lesnar was lucky in the generation he fought.


----------



## Lebyonics (Sep 21, 2013)

*Re: CM Punk just got creamed.*

Man Punk never disappoints....73 pages already.


----------



## Punkhead (Dec 29, 2011)

*Re: CM Punk just got creamed.*

This thread is such cringe.

Props to Punk for doing this. I expected him to lose and it didn't really surprise me. I just hope he can go face some amateur fighters if he wants to stay in MMA, because at his age it's a little too late to come to UFC. And to have your first MMA fight in UFC is pretty remarkable. And I really hope that after he's done with all the stuff he wants to try out in his life he comes back to wrestling. I think it's pretty much inevitable.


----------



## SpikeDudley (Aug 3, 2014)

*Re: CM Punk just got creamed.*

Why do people keep bringing up how much money cm punk made or hit his wife is?

By that logic you really can't criticize any professional athlete, wrestler or really most famous people in general


----------



## xvg-moneyvx (Sep 1, 2016)

Damnit I was really rooting for punk here.. I was hoping he would at least, last one round and get some offense in. I wouldn't mind seeing him fight one more time, and then calling it a day. At 37, he's really too advanced in age to make any kind of real noise in mma. I would imagine that after last night, whatever power he brought to the negotiating table with wwe just got thrown out the window.


----------



## Nightmare_SE (Aug 13, 2004)

*Re: CM Punk just got creamed.*

It was a weird night of fights last night. Punk got destroyed. To be fair, even the greatest fighters have gotten completely embarrassed before from Anderson Silva, to GSP to Fedor, shit happens, the sport can be absolutely brutal at times. 

At the end of the day, CM Punk is 37, with no real athletic background (outside of pro wrestling...) and only a couple years of training. He really should of fought some cans first (not that Gall is good either), and he definitely should of been training BEFORE he signed with the UFC, but whatever. I hope this is the end of this shit, maybe he can go to NJPW, hell maybe he could fight someone from there in a MMA fight for ONE FC (the biggest MMA promotion in Asia). I really just don't want to see him fight in the UFC again, and I say this as a fan of both wrestling and MMA.


----------



## Cole Phelps (Jun 12, 2011)

*Re: CM Punk just got creamed.*

i still think it's hilarious how people ignore the fact most ufc fighters dance all night long, punk didn't do that, his fight was a fucking fight and i respect him for it,

do you people honestly think faber did anything to be proud off ? he made it too the end... so what ? he shadow boxed the whole time and looked like a bitch, 

i would rather watch punks ufc than dancing fabers ufc... considering i watch ufc for fights.


----------



## T-Viper (Aug 17, 2013)

*Re: CM Punk just got creamed.*



The5star_Kid said:


> No, it goes to show what happens when you fight genuine competition.
> 
> Lesnar has much more of a wrestling back ground than fake fighter wanabe Punk but Lesnar feasted in his first 3 fights on mediocre heavyweights and old men. Then he got put in his place by the rise of the new gen of heavyweights in Cain.
> 
> ...


This fucking argument again about Lesnar... For some reason just because Lesnar is not the NUMBER 1 heavyweight in the world, he "sucks", "fought old men", and "doesn't like to get hit in the face".

I'm not even bringing up his health issues, forget all that. YES, he got beat by CAIN VELASQUEZ. Arguably, the greatest heavyweight fighter in UFC history when he's on his game. He then got beat by Overeem, one of the most decorated strikers in Heavyweight history, former Grand Prix, K1, Strikeforce champion who literally fought for the belt last night. 

Can he beat the Top 5 UFC heavyweights? No, probably not. Can he beat the [URL=http://www.wrestlingforum.com/usertag.php?do=list&action=hash&hash=5]#5 -10[/URL] UFC heavyweights, yes he probably can. So without question, he is literally at WORST the #10 heavyweight in UFC. Realistically, he's #5 or #6 . Stipe, Werdum, Cain, Overeem, JDS all beat him, he most likely can beat everyone else in the division. Everyone from Ben Rothwell and below on the current Top 10 are VERY winnable fights for Brock. So ya, you're totally right, he's not the BEST heavyweight in the world, but why does being the #5 heavyweight in the world for a guy who has such limited experience in the sport make him such a "terrible" fighter?


----------



## ironyman (Mar 27, 2013)

*Re: CM Punk just got creamed.*



Cole Phelps said:


> i still think it's hilarious how people ignore the fact most ufc fighters dance all night long, punk didn't do that, his fight was a fucking fight and i respect him for it,
> 
> do you people honestly think faber did anything to be proud off ? he made it too the end... so what ? he shadow boxed the whole time and looked like a bitch,
> 
> i would rather watch punks ufc than dancing fabers ufc... considering i watch ufc for fights.


Right.










A guy like Uriah Faber would mop the floor with CM Punk. Faber was just fighting a deadly and experienced striker and kept his distance because he was about to get his leg kicked off. 

Seriously, Punk is a good guy. But he is not an MMA fighter on the UFC level against guys that have ate, shit and breathed it their whole lives. But if he truly still wants to do this, then he needs to start at the bottom on an amateur circuit. Yet, the guy is 37. Come on.


----------



## Not Lying (Sep 9, 2013)

*Re: CM Punk just got creamed.*



T-Viper said:


> This fucking argument again about Lesnar... For some reason just because Lesnar is not the NUMBER 1 heavyweight in the world, he "sucks", "fought old men", and "doesn't like to get hit in the face".
> 
> I'm not even bringing up his health issues, forget all that. YES, he got beat by CAIN VELASQUEZ. Arguably, the greatest heavyweight fighter in UFC history when he's on his game. He then got beat by Overeem, one of the most decorated strikers in Heavyweight history, former Grand Prix, K1, Strikeforce champion who literally fought for the belt last night.
> 
> Can he beat the Top 5 UFC heavyweights? No, probably not. Can he beat the [URL=http://www.wrestlingforum.com/usertag.php?do=list&action=hash&hash=5]#5 -10[/URL] UFC heavyweights, yes he probably can. So without question, he is literally at WORST the #10 heavyweight in UFC. Realistically, he's #5 or #6 . Stipe, Werdum, Cain, Overeem, JDS all beat him, he most likely can beat everyone else in the division. Everyone from Ben Rothwell and below on the current Top 10 are VERY winnable fights for Brock. So ya, you're totally right, he's not the BEST heavyweight in the world, but why does being the #5 heavyweight in the world for a guy who has such limited experience in the sport make him such a "terrible" fighter?


Could he have beaten Hunt if he didn't cheat? Oh How I would I love to know!


----------



## Cole Phelps (Jun 12, 2011)

*Re: CM Punk just got creamed.*



ironyman said:


> Right.
> 
> A guy like Uriah Faber would mop the floor with CM Punk.* Faber was just fighting a deadly and experienced striker and kept his distance because he was about to get his leg kicked off. *
> 
> .


so when a ufc guy cats it, it's ok because ''his special'' but when a wwe guy doesn't cat it and goes right after the more experienced fighter and loses his a bitch ? 

like i said, i'd rather go out like punk than that bitch faber, his been training his whole life and his still scared of another man ? what the fuck is wrong with him ? where did he go wrong ?


----------



## Bayley <3 (Jun 10, 2015)

*Re: CM Punk just got creamed.*

:draper2

People gloating over the obvious outcome. :lmao

I held out hope, but coming off of no previous athletic experience and only a couple of years training he really stood no chance. But he went in with pretty low expectations he said he would probably get his ass kicked when he started the journey, and he did. 

Props to him for making the most of the opportunity he had. He put the work in to get himself as ready as he could for a fight, sadly it just wasn't up to scratch. I hope he doesn't rush off to fight elsewhere because it's not going to get any better for him and time isn't on his side. 

But end of the day he crossed off a life goal so good on him.


----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)

*Re: CM Punk just got creamed.*

LOL at the Punk marks getting all pissy about his haters shitting all over him for his loss. Fact is if Punk won, his marks would be celebrating his victory like he just won the Superbowl. I think his haters deserve to get their shots in on Punk as the guy is a straight up egotistical asshole and all that hype was for nothing. Fuck all that "respect just for having the balls to get in there" bullshit.

Also the "at least he gets to go back to AJ Lee" comments are hilarious. I'd understand if you said "at least he gets to go back to Maryse or Sable or Eva Marie" but AJ Lee? She's not even super mega hot like those women are.


----------



## ironyman (Mar 27, 2013)

*Re: CM Punk just got creamed.*



Cole Phelps said:


> so when a ufc guy cats it, it's ok because ''his special'' but when a wwe guys doesn't cat it and goes right after the guy his a bitch ?
> 
> like i said, i'd rather go out like punk than that bitch faber, his been training his whole life and his still scared of another man ? what the fuck is wrong with him ? where did he go wrong ?


Punk is not a bitch, he is just not an MMA fighter. Faber sure as hell is and Punk would probably be done faster than what he was against the lowly Mickey Gall. But believe whatever you want, I guess. That's cool.


----------



## What A Maneuver (Jun 16, 2013)

*Re: CM Punk just got creamed.*

Punk followed his dream, while his haters are beating off to his fight and high fiving themselves online. Punk may have lost the fight, but he's not the loser in this scenario.


----------



## DemonKane_Legend (Jan 24, 2015)

*Re: CM Punk just got creamed.*

That was embarrassing. The fight wasn't really a fight, it was more like Gall practicing with a sandbag. Then Punk's poor attempt to smile the embarrassment off. Dude, you were not defeated, you were executed. And then his Disney-speach at the end, god. What a bunch of platitudes.


----------



## Piper's Pit (May 1, 2016)

*Re: CM Punk just got creamed.*

Punk trying MMA wasn't a mistake, the mistake was making his debut in the UFC against a young, talented, undefeated, hungry fighter. Punk should have done what Batista did and had his first fight against a glass jawed journeyman, beat some opponents of that caliber and then progress to the UFC.


----------



## Dobbizzle (Dec 27, 2015)

*Re: CM Punk just got creamed.*

Yeah tbh the real issue is simply that Punk's first ever actual fight was at the highest level against someone who actually belongs at that level. That's the equivalent of playing your first ever actual basketball game in the NBA, your first ever soccer/football game in La Liga, your first ever gridiron game in the NFL. It's ridiculous to criticise him over that tbh, he took his shot and it didn't work out. Imagine never having played a game in your life then trying to tackle even a bench NFL running back? Imagine trying to score on Serge Ibaka the first time you ever play basketball IN YOUR LIFE. That's what people don't seem to be getting, he's failed in his first ever fight at the absolute highest level in the sport. Blame UFC for cashing in on the name and going through with the experiment. Hopefully if he wants to do more MMA he goes down to the minor leagues where he may actually have a chance of competing, to have no experience and less martial arts training than even I do (I did karate for 5 years as a kid and got to green belt - Punk's a WHITE belt) and go into a fight at the top level is gutsy (and probably stupid) as hell tbh.


----------



## Cole Phelps (Jun 12, 2011)

*Re: CM Punk just got creamed.*



ironyman said:


> Punk is not a bitch, he is just not an MMA fighter. Faber sure as hell is and Punk would probably be done faster than what he was against the lowly Mickey Gall. But believe whatever you want, I guess. That's cool.


 like i said faber had a real man in front off him and he ran... his spent his whole life training and his still scared of other men, that's a fact 

so what's your claim ? he can beat people up who haven't been training their whole life ? cool, but you know what would be more impressive ? not running away from real mutherfuckers who want to fight you and have trained  

he had the chance and he cat'ed it, that's way more shameful than what punk did, straight up,


----------



## Unorthodox (Jan 8, 2013)

*Re: CM Punk just got creamed.*



SilvasBrokenLeg said:


> I may as well brag about my super precise prediction in this thread, too.
> 
> http://www.wrestlingforum.com/sport...gall-confirmed-ufc-203-a-26.html#post62336706


Basically this entire forum in a nutshell. Are you gonna preach even more about being an MMA expert now? For fucks sake.


----------



## Raw-Is-Botchamania (Feb 13, 2015)

*Re: CM Punk just got creamed.*



DemonKane_Legend said:


> That was embarrassing. The fight wasn't really a fight, it was more like Gall practicing with a sandbag. Then Punk's poor attempt to smile the embarrassment off. Dude, you were not defeated, you were executed. And then his Disney-speach at the end, god. What a bunch of platitudes.


YOU are talking about platitudes?
Your gimmick is more shallow than that UFC fight.


----------



## Nightmare_SE (Aug 13, 2004)

*Re: CM Punk just got creamed.*



Dobbizzle said:


> Yeah tbh the real issue is simply that Punk's first ever actual fight was at the highest level against someone who actually belongs at that level. That's the equivalent of playing your first ever actual basketball game in the NBA, your first ever soccer/football game in La Liga, your first ever gridiron game in the NFL. It's ridiculous to criticise him over that tbh, he took his shot and it didn't work out. Imagine never having played a game in your life then trying to tackle even a bench NFL running back? *Imagine trying to score on Serge Ibaka the first time you ever play basketball IN YOUR LIFE.* That's what people don't seem to be getting, he's failed in his first ever fight at the absolute highest level in the sport. Blame UFC for cashing in on the name and going through with the experiment. Hopefully if he wants to do more MMA he goes down to the minor leagues where he may actually have a chance of competing, to have no experience and less martial arts training than even I do (I did karate for 5 years as a kid and got to green belt - Punk's a WHITE belt) and go into a fight at the top level is gutsy (and probably stupid) as hell tbh.


To be fair, Mickey Gall has absolutely no business being in the UFC either, you make it sound like he found a top 25 Welterweight or something, Gall's not even top 500.


----------



## ironyman (Mar 27, 2013)

*Re: CM Punk just got creamed.*



Cole Phelps said:


> like i said faber had a real man in front off him and he ran... his spent his whole life training and his still scared of other men, that's a fact
> 
> so what's your claim ? he can beat people up who haven't been training their whole life ? cool, but you know what would be more impressive ? not running away from real mutherfuckers who want to fight you and have trained
> 
> he had the chance and he cat'ed it, that's way more shameful than what punk did, straight up,


LMAO. If Faber is so scared of other men, then why is he considered pretty much a legend? His record speaks for itself. What the fuck has Punk done in MMA? Get out of here with that shit, man.


----------



## validreasoning (Jul 4, 2012)

*Re: CM Punk just got creamed.*



Piper's Pit said:


> Punk trying MMA wasn't a mistake, the mistake was making his debut in the UFC against a young, talented, undefeated, hungry fighter. Punk should have done what Batista did and had his first fight against a glass jawed journeyman, beat some opponents of that caliber and then progress to the UFC.


Batista spent millions of his own money making nothing in return to train, market and attempt to sell a match that was beyond terrible

Punks at 37, turning 38 isn't working his way up through the ranks to ufc. It was always going to be one and done on the biggest stage. He probably did 1.5 times the gate the show would have done without him and increased ppv massively. Ok he lost in spectacular fashion but he is far richer now than before he started and bellator/wec etc would snap him.up in an instant now because they know a train wreck fight will draw them eyes


----------



## Dobbizzle (Dec 27, 2015)

*Re: CM Punk just got creamed.*



Nightmare_SE said:


> To be fair, Mickey Gall has absolutely no business being in the UFC either, you make it sound like he found a top 25 Welterweight or something, Gall's not even top 500.


He's 3-0, so he obviously has some business being there. They don't have a huge roster so I was trying to go with a name people would know but wasn't a real "star." I would've used someone like Justice Winslow but I honestly wasn't sure if anyone would've even heard of him tbh lol.


----------



## Cole Phelps (Jun 12, 2011)

*Re: CM Punk just got creamed.*



ironyman said:


> LMAO. If Faber is so scared of other men, then why is he considered pretty much a legend? His record speaks for itself. What the fuck has Punk done in MMA? Get out of here with that shit, man.


look first of all i bet on faber ok, i put $5 on him and he let me down, so i'm a bit pissy because of that admittedly :lmao it just didn't seem like he was having a true dig .....like he was mocking me for believing in him or something, so that's why im giving him shit 

second of all i was making the point that his been doing this forever and he still gets beat up and made a fool off, so why can't punk lose his first match ? ya feel me


----------



## AmWolves10 (Feb 6, 2011)

he'd still beat up any of the smarky haters hating on him


----------



## Brollins (Aug 24, 2015)

Daemon_Rising said:


> I don't think he panicked, I think he was overconfident.
> 
> The first thing Punk did was run over to Gall and swing and miss. He just wanted to get in an impact shot of any kind to prove he belongs. Instead of connecting Gall just avoided and took him down, and it was all over from there.
> 
> ...





Stinger Fan said:


> Maybe. I agree to a certain extent but I felt like he was too inactive in some cases but as you said, he doesn't exactly belong and he rushed Gall foolishly trying to prove a point


We just need to see the difference of strength. Punk was punching Gall like a girl, Gall unloaded ferocious blows on Punk. It was a thing of beauty, to be honest. I wonder what Punk will do now... He can get killed next time.


----------



## Horsetooth Jackass (May 17, 2011)

*Re: CM Punk just got creamed.*

CM Punk was never meant to be a ultimate fighter, but I still give him credit for walking in the octagon.. I would never do that, nor would anyone on this site who's a keyboard warrior.


----------



## Brollins (Aug 24, 2015)

*Re: CM Punk just got creamed.*

The physical injuries are nothing for a guy like Phil Brooks. His Ego 'tho... The Swelling and the injuries will take years to disappear.


----------



## Dobbizzle (Dec 27, 2015)

Stinger Fan said:


> Maybe. I agree to a certain extent but I felt like he was too inactive in some cases but as you said, he doesn't exactly belong and he rushed Gall foolishly trying to prove a point


Yeha he didn't seem like he was moving much, but did you see those shots he took after he was grounded? I've been punched like that, it's not like getting a few taps, you get smashed in the head like that and it's tough to know which way is up never mind throw a decent punch back. He got his ass kicked, after the first couple of blows he was likely more interested in not getting his head caved in than doing any real damage back I reckon.


----------



## Cole Phelps (Jun 12, 2011)

*Re: CM Punk just got creamed.*










i go back and forward with it, but yeah, Aj's pretty decent, i'm back on that ''would smash'' side of things,


----------



## Sweggeh (Feb 12, 2016)

*Re: CM Punk just got creamed.*

Nah, Punk lost a lot of money on this fight. He may have made a million, but when you factor in that it took him years to train and he has damaged his reputation big time, hes definitely lost more than hes earned.


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

*Re: CM Punk just got creamed.*

Tapped out... :ha


----------



## Reggie Dunlop (Nov 2, 2015)

*Re: CM Punk just got creamed. Dana White Reaction.*



HateForTheMasses said:


> As I said earlier in the thread. I wouldn't give a flying rats ass about winning. I wouldn't give a fuck about the humiliation so I seriously wouldn't even waste my time training. It would be all about how much I could get paid per second in that ring. I've gotten my ass whipped before. Easy payday.


Easy for you if you're stupid enough to jump into something like that without training. Except they wouldn't let you, because even if you are that stupid, UFC is not. The fact is he did train, including combat techniques, conditioning, and getting his ass kicked pretty regularly for two years, which to my knowledge does not earn a paycheck until he actually steps into the cage. But you go on thinking it was easy.


----------



## SilvasBrokenLeg (May 31, 2016)

*Re: CM Punk just got creamed.*



Unorthodox said:


> Basically this entire forum in a nutshell. Are you gonna preach even more about being an MMA expert now? For fucks sake.


Actually, yes. Especially given my picks for the top 3 fights on the card.



SilvasBrokenLeg said:


> Miocic beats Overeem by KO in round 2.
> Werdum beats Browne by decision.
> Gall beats Punk by rear naked choke within 3 minutes.


http://www.wrestlingforum.com/sports/1999617-mma-discussion-thread-212.html#post62535514

Not only did I predict the winners, but how/when they would win.

Bow down to my expertise.


----------



## kimino (Mar 16, 2012)

*Re: CM Punk just got creamed.*



Cole Phelps said:


> i still think it's hilarious how people ignore the fact most ufc fighters dance all night long, punk didn't do that, his fight was a fucking fight and i respect him for it,
> 
> do you people honestly think faber did anything to be proud off ? he made it too the end... so what ? he shadow boxed the whole time and looked like a bitch,
> 
> i would rather watch punks ufc than dancing fabers ufc... considering i watch ufc for fights.



fpalm

Come on, Punk rushed "attempted" to trhow what many may call a "punch" and then he got his ass beaten, the ref and Gall give Punk sometime because the fight wouldnt have lasted 30 secs, Gall could have keep punching but he wanted to show off with a submission win.

One thing is that you can say Punk has balls to enter the octagon, in my opinion is not even worthy of glorifying that, but to say it was a FIGHT and that you would rather watch Punk fight, i dont know how much of a mark can someone be.

This is not a fight, people paid money to see a former star get beat the shit out of him. If he wants to fight again, he should do it at his level, its not good for the MMA business to let this kind of amateurs fight since they lose credibility.


----------



## Dobbizzle (Dec 27, 2015)

*Re: CM Punk just got creamed.*



SilvasBrokenLeg said:


> Actually, yes. Especially given my picks for the top 3 fights on the card.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Mind giving me your picks for the next one? I wouldn't mind having a little flutter if the odds are good


----------



## razzathereaver (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: CM Punk just got creamed.*



Tata Toothy said:


> CM Punk was never meant to be a ultimate fighter, but I still give him credit for walking in the octagon.. *I would never do that, nor would anyone on this site who's a keyboard warrior.*


Why do people keep making this comment as if it means anything? Yes, most people here probably wouldn't step into the octagon like Punk did, but that's because they would have the sense not to attempt something that is so clearly beyond their capabilities without first garnering the necessary experience for it. I personally don't think that the attempt itself warrants any respect when he didn't do anything to deserve the opportunity in the first place. I would respect it if Punk started out small, in lesser-known promotions and taking on people more of his calibre, making mistakes along the way and learning from them, gaining more ability and experience in baby steps. The fact that he didn't tells me he cared more about vindicating himself in front of a large number of people, rather than truly dedicating himself to the sport of MMA. 

Also, can I ask how criticising Punk's poor performance last night makes anybody here or anywhere else a "keyboard warrior"? I mean, I don't doubt that Punk himself could probably kick most of our asses in a fight, but that doesn't mean people who haven't delved into MMA can't offer their own opinion on the guy; he shouldn't be exempt from scrutiny.


----------



## SilvasBrokenLeg (May 31, 2016)

*Re: CM Punk just got creamed.*



Dobbizzle said:


> Mind giving me your picks for the next one? I wouldn't mind having a little flutter if the odds are good


I'm going to require some of this for my services:


----------



## Dub J (Apr 3, 2012)

*Re: CM Punk just got creamed.*



Cole Phelps said:


> i still think it's hilarious how people ignore the fact most ufc fighters dance all night long, punk didn't do that, his fight was a fucking fight and i respect him for it,
> 
> do you people honestly think faber did anything to be proud off ? he made it too the end... so what ? he shadow boxed the whole time and looked like a bitch,
> 
> i would rather watch punks ufc than dancing fabers ufc... considering i watch ufc for fights.


A fight is when two or more people are engaged in combat. Nothing about that was a fight. That was Punk getting humiliated.


----------



## Cole Phelps (Jun 12, 2011)

*Re: CM Punk just got creamed.*



Dub J said:


> A fight is when two or more people are engaged in combat. Nothing about that was a fight. That was Punk getting humiliated.


i already explained my reasoning man, i don't like the shadow boxing shit in ufc, i'm paying to watch so called alphas fight, not sissy girls, 

punk had a fight, faber didn't # deal with it

i'd rather get my ass kicked then play for points like other ufc guys do, that's bitch shit, pussy shit,


----------



## Dub J (Apr 3, 2012)

*Re: CM Punk just got creamed.*



Cole Phelps said:


> i already explained my reasoning man, i don't like the shadow boxing shit in ufc, i'm paying to watch so called alphas fight, not sissy girls,
> 
> punk had a fight, faber didn't # deal with it


Punk was merely a publicity stunt. No one with any shred of honesty could say that was a legitimate fight.


----------



## Stipe Tapped (Jun 21, 2013)

*Re: CM Punk just got creamed.*

"But he tried really hard! Leave him alone! He had the balls to do it! He did better than any of you would have!"

He embarrassed himself even worse than any of us could have imagined. And it was glorious to behold.


----------



## Cole Phelps (Jun 12, 2011)

*Re: CM Punk just got creamed.*



Dub J said:


> Punk was merely a publicity stunt. No one with any shred of honesty could say that was a legitimate fight.


you could say the same thing about farber and overeem they both bitched it in a big way, why arent you bashing them also ? you a bigot or something ?


----------



## Dobbizzle (Dec 27, 2015)

*Re: CM Punk just got creamed.*



SilvasBrokenLeg said:


> I'm going to require some of this for my services:


How's 20% if they come in? Or I'll trade you for NBA picks, I was up £850 ish at the end of last season.


----------



## deanambroselover (Mar 16, 2015)

*Re: CM Punk just got creamed.*

:maury after 2 years of training Punk lost


----------



## Ronzilla (Feb 25, 2016)

*Re: CM Punk just got creamed.*

well I just have to say he got made look like a punk b***h plain and simple. that was terrible..if there is a comeback story after this, it definitely won't be through Mickey LOL


----------



## Cole Phelps (Jun 12, 2011)

*Re: CM Punk just got creamed.*



Zydeco said:


> "But he tried really hard! Leave him alone! He had the balls to do it! He did better than any of you would have!"
> 
> He embarrassed himself even worse than any of us could have imagined. And it was glorious to behold.


lol tell me who you like, and don't tell me it's the idiot irish fella thats ronda rouseys money train replacement... fpalm 

you know it's all hot air right ?, just like rousey they feed him bums :serious:


----------



## Dub J (Apr 3, 2012)

*Re: CM Punk just got creamed.*



Cole Phelps said:


> you could say the same thing about farber and overeem they both bitched it in a big way, why arent you bashing them also ? you a bigot or something ?


lolwut?

So a guy with 15 or so MMA wins is comparable to a guy that's claim to fame is being taken down in 1 second and beat on for 2 minutes? How much skill does it take to walk halfway across the octagon? That is literally the only "offense" Punk got in.


----------



## DJ Punk (Sep 1, 2016)

*Re: CM Punk just got creamed.*



Zydeco said:


> "But he tried really hard! Leave him alone! He had the balls to do it! He did better than any of you would have!"
> 
> He embarrassed himself even worse than any of us could have imagined. And it was glorious to behold.


No one on this damn forum has the balls to do what he did. And hell, none of us would even last as long as he did either. You guys are embarassing yourselves talking shit about him lol.


----------



## Dub J (Apr 3, 2012)

*Re: CM Punk just got creamed.*



DJ Punk said:


> No one on this damn forum has the balls to do what he did. And hell, none of us would even last as long as he did either. You guys are embarassing yourselves talking shit about him lol.


I'm sure plenty of us do it's just we haven't been offered the kind of money Punk was. Trust me, I've had my ass kicked for free a few times in my life. You don't think I would get my ass kicked for hundreds of thousands of dollars? lol


----------



## Cole Phelps (Jun 12, 2011)

*Re: CM Punk just got creamed.*



Dub J said:


> lolwut?
> 
> So a guy with 15 or so MMA wins is comparable to a guy that's claim to fame is being taken down in 1 second and beat on for 2 minutes? How much skill does it take to walk halfway across the octagon? That is literally the only "offense" Punk got in.


on the subject of walking, how much running did overeem do in his fight ? i was questioning what i was watching, that dude should be racing at the Olympics i've never seen so much running :surprise:

fabber dodged strikes.. poorly... that was all he did :surprise:

but ignore that and keep trashing punk despite both those guys being way more experienced than him and showed less guts...

'' lol i aint getting hit imma run away and lose on points i'm a tough guy''' - faber and overeems game plan for ufc 203


----------



## Dub J (Apr 3, 2012)

*Re: CM Punk just got creamed.*



Cole Phelps said:


> on the subject of walking, how much running did overeem do in his fight ? i was questioning what i was watching, that dude should be racing at the Olympics i've never seen so much running :surprise:
> 
> fabber dodged strikes.. poorly... that was all he did :surprise:
> 
> ...


I don't follow MMA that closely. All I know is I've had to hear this Punk shit for a couple of years and he did even worse than I thought he would. All Punk marks have is "these other guys blah blah blah" deflection technique. I don't care what other guys have done (outside of that mouthy Irish guy) because I haven't been force fed their bullshit for 2 or so years.


----------



## Flair Flop (May 21, 2011)

*Re: CM Punk just got creamed. Dana White Reaction.*



The Cleaner said:


> Easy for you if you're stupid enough to jump into something like that without training. Except they wouldn't let you, because even if you are that stupid, UFC is not. The fact is he did train, including combat techniques, conditioning, and getting his ass kicked pretty regularly for two years, which to my knowledge does not earn a paycheck until he actually steps into the cage. But you go on thinking it was easy.


What did all the money he spent on trainers and the time he put into it get him? The exact same result that would happen had he not lifted a finger. Zero offense on his part. Total annihilation. They might as well have let Joe Blow from the street corner in that fight. Same result.


----------



## Dub J (Apr 3, 2012)

*Re: CM Punk just got creamed. Dana White Reaction.*



HateForTheMasses said:


> What did all the money he spent on trainers and the time he put into it get him? The exact same result that would happen had he not lifted a finger. Zero offense on his part. Total annihilation. They might as well have let Joe Blow from the street corner in that fight. Same result.


That's why I am offering my services for a mere 100k. I won't spend shit on training but I promise to show up.


----------



## Stipe Tapped (Jun 21, 2013)

*Re: CM Punk just got creamed.*



Cole Phelps said:


> lol tell me who you like, and don't tell me it's the idiot irish fella thats ronda rouseys money train replacement... fpalm
> 
> you know it's all hot air right ?, just like rousey they feed him bums :serious:


Educate yourself on a subject before talking about it if you don't want to sound ridiculous. You've been demonstrating incredible ignorance in this thread so far.



DJ Punk said:


> No one on this damn forum has the balls to do what he did. And hell, none of us would even last as long as he did either. You guys are embarassing yourselves talking shit about him lol.


Thanks for confirming the validity of my observation. :lol


----------



## The_Workout_Buddy (Jan 11, 2014)

*Re: CM Punk just got creamed.*

Well at least this Punk's (early) mid-life crisis is over, I hope he now returns to do what he does best and that is being involved n the wrestling business, a run in Japan will do wonders for him, because he needs to restore his credibility because let's be real even if both MMAs and wrestling are different still the impact of his lost could affect him.

Kudos to him for trying his luck in UFC, everybody with half a brain (like Sid) could perceive what was going to happen so I know for sure he knew from the start how this all will end, but hey, he probably earned some big money and most important of it all the SPOTLIGHT was all for him for at least a short moment, and we know how important is for this man to feel "important".

One door is closed but I'm sure from now on there will be a lot of open doors for him, even in WWE but that's another history.

___________________________________________________________________________

The scorn that is easily percieved for the result of CM Punk's UFC debut that so many poster are criticizing are in a way a result of karma, let's not forget the abuse Dave Batista and Bobby Lashley received when they decided to try it's luck on the MMAs.

I still remember the comments that claimed that because they were nothing but two _*big roided guys with "no cardio" and "no real strength" they have no business on the MMAs and that they were ridiculing the wrestling business (mmm) and that the only guys who* *have a chance to "do well" were the ex former indie guys because "it's tought past had trained the**m to face a situation like this physically and mentally" (yeah right).*_

The conslusion we can draw from this is that it doesn't matter how much you like a talent (wrestler, actor, musician) even if he is viewed as tought or cool the real world will put them in their place (just asked Micky Rourke).


----------



## Cole Phelps (Jun 12, 2011)

*Re: CM Punk just got creamed.*



Zydeco said:


> Educate yourself on a subject before talking about it if you don't want to sound ridiculous. You've been demonstrating incredible ignorance in this thread so far.


enlighten me on my ignorance champ


----------



## Flair Flop (May 21, 2011)

*Re: CM Punk just got creamed. Dana White Reaction.*



Dub J said:


> That's why I am offering my services for a mere 100k. I won't spend shit on training but I promise to show up.


Fuck yeah I'd do it for 100k. That's the Toyota Supra I've always wanted, full renovation to my garage, that new John Deere I was looking at the other day, with a little left over. Just to take some punches and make a fool out of myself. In a heartbeat


----------



## SkipMDMan (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: CM Punk just got creamed.*

Just because few of us could hope to emulate what Punk did doesn't affect the validity of any comments about his lack of performance.

If you are all honest about it, you'd realize the ONLY reason Punk got the chance to do this was because of the fame he acquired as a member of WWE. If he hadn't had that, he wouldn't have been given a second look.

I don't think anyone (including Punk) thought he had any chance against a real MMA fighter. He wanted the money, he got the money and the UFC paid for all his training over the past couple of years. Something he might have done on his own if not for UFC so he managed to get someone to pay for it.

2 minutes once every two years for what they paid him sounds like a good price per minute salary. No wonder he says "he'd do it again" but now the cachet is over, the myth is dead and nobody would pay or care if he ever did get a second match.

The only type of trained MMA fighter Punk could hope to beat is the same type of "jobber" as the ones they have found for Strowman to pulverize in WWE. Against his opponent Punk looked like that no chin guy that Strowman crushed.

I will admit I'm glad to see him beaten and I'm also glad that his idiocy in trying a real fight didn't result in him suffering some type of real injury.


----------



## Cole Phelps (Jun 12, 2011)

*Re: CM Punk just got creamed. Dana White Reaction.*



HateForTheMasses said:


> Fuck yeah I'd do it for 100k. That's the Toyota Supra I've always wanted, full renovation to my garage, that new John Deere I was looking at the other day, with a little left over. Just to take some puches and make a fool out of myself. In a heartbeat


would you fuck your mum for 100k i'm legit curious here, whats your limit ? :surprise:


----------



## Stipe Tapped (Jun 21, 2013)

*Re: CM Punk just got creamed.*



Cole Phelps said:


> Educate myself !? how about you think for yourself !!!! you ufc mark, you cheer who they tell you to cheer, that means you're a fanboy :lmao


There are countless fighters that I'm a huge fan of that you've never even heard of. Once again, I recommend that you don't interject yourself into a discussion in as obnoxious a manner as you did here without having some basic knowledge of the subject matter.


----------



## theboxingfan (Nov 15, 2013)

*Re: CM Punk just got creamed.*



DJ Punk said:


> No one on this damn forum has the balls to do what he did. And hell, none of us would even last as long as he did either. You guys are embarassing yourselves talking shit about him lol.


I would fight in the UFC for Punks pay check.

Who knows if I'd last as long. However I don't see how it was some courageous act. Wasn't like he did anything ballsy in the fight.


----------



## Dub J (Apr 3, 2012)

*Re: CM Punk just got creamed. Dana White Reaction.*



HateForTheMasses said:


> Fuck yeah I'd do it for 100k. That's the Toyota Supra I've always wanted, full renovation to my garage, that new John Deere I was looking at the other day, with a little left over. Just to take some punches and make a fool out of myself. In a heartbeat


All ya gotta do is let him take you down and then cover up. It's so easy even a caveman can do it.


----------



## JoeMcKim (May 4, 2013)

*Re: CM Punk just got creamed.*

The Welterweight division is one of the most stacked divisions in the UFC, if he couldn't even hang with a guy with a 2-0 record does anyone think he stands any chance against any of the ranked guys like Robbe Lawler, Donald Cerrone, Carlos Condit, Demian Maia, Dong Hyun Kim or anyone of that ilk?


----------



## Stipe Tapped (Jun 21, 2013)

*Re: CM Punk just got creamed.*



Cole Phelps said:


> enlighten me on my ignorance champ


From briefly skimming your posts in this thread, your ignorance has already been evident twice.

1. You act like CM Punk's performance last night was somehow admirable, when in fact it was a complete humiliation, just like we all knew it would be. You don't need to defend it. Just admit that his performance was terrible and we can all move on with our lives.

2. You made the erroneous statement that Conor and Ronda were deliberately fed easy fights. You also claimed that anyone who's a fan of them is a "UFC fanboy". When huge personalities with huge drawing power are fighting at a world class level, it's not unreasonable to think they might have a few fans.


Seriously man, I speak from experience from when I was younger. Don't try to engage in debates about topics you know nothing about. It only makes you come across as obnoxious and ill-informed.


----------



## NeyNey (Sep 26, 2012)

*Re: CM Punk just got creamed.*

The hate he gets is UNBELIEVABLE.
Have some respect for the man, for fuck's sake. 
At least I have respect for him, never will I judge a men that tries something new to get experience. 
Never will I judge a man who tries to expand his horizon even if it means to start from the bottom.
Yes he failed (his first fight), but at least he won't ask himself questions like "What if...?" in 50 years when most of you will look back and regret some cozy decisions you made just cause people might laugh at you if it failed. 
And while Punk can say he just had the second best night of his life, some of you can't even say they had ONE.
Have some respect for a man that entertained you for so fucking long.


----------



## tailhook (Feb 23, 2014)

*Re: CM Punk just got creamed.*



Mordecay said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/774813445506105344


I hope they add CM Punk to the new UFC Video game and set all his stats to 0. Then the challenge for the pro vid streamers will be actually winning a match using CM Punk.

Either way... Punk got PAID.. and if I was getting paid to cash-in on my celebrity like he was... I'd have had the Gall to get in the ring too.


----------



## marshal99 (Jan 6, 2016)

*Re: CM Punk just got creamed.*



EL SHIV said:


> Too bad Kimbo's dead. He and Punk could have had an epic Bum Fight.


Err no , Punk would get KO by Kimbo since Punk has no ground game , he wouldn't be able to take kimbo down. In a stand up fight , Punk would get used as a punching bag for kimbo.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

I give credit to him for trying, but yeah, given his age, health, and lack of experience, the outcome's not surprising. Be interesting to see if he fights again.


----------



## Mr.Amazing5441 (Jun 20, 2015)

*Re: CM Punk just got creamed.*



SkipMDMan said:


> Just because few of us could hope to emulate what Punk did doesn't affect the validity of any comments about his lack of performance.
> 
> If you are all honest about it, you'd realize the ONLY reason Punk got the chance to do this was because of the fame he acquired as a member of WWE. If he hadn't had that, he wouldn't have been given a second look.
> 
> ...


I wanted to say this as well. There have been a few comments I read before saying that if Punk began in 2011, he would have done good. But the fact is that Punk was a nobody before 2011. His stardom startedd to rise in 2011 and if Punk didnt do the pipebomb, he would probably be in TNA or NJPW as some guy who jobs to Kenny Omega. He would never try in the UFC because nobody would let him because he had no star power then


----------



## Leather Rebel (Dec 27, 2013)

*Re: CM Punk just got creamed.*

I admire and respect Punk for doing this, but this is enough. Let the real profesionals doing this because this is not only a thing that you do "feel alive", but a sport who can cost your life. Also, the post match speech was so cheesy and cringeworthy.


----------



## SilvasBrokenLeg (May 31, 2016)

*Re: CM Punk just got creamed.*

Conor McGregor giving Punk some respect:


----------



## vitaminb1 (Sep 11, 2016)

*Re: CM Punk just got creamed.*

All he needs to do is go back to training camp and then fight the guy who Mickey beat in order to fight him, that way he may get some redemption and then can retire 1-1-0.


----------



## islesfan13 (May 8, 2014)

*Re: CM Punk just got creamed.*

At least he didn't cheat...


----------



## Lebyonics (Sep 21, 2013)

*Re: CM Punk just got creamed.*

One thing that amazes me is the amount of confidence Punk carries...inspite of the humiliating defeat and all those things that would obviously be running through his head, this guy held his head up high and was able to give a speech which was atleast inspiring for me. Punk definitely has a lot of balls and I actually will be surprised, if he accepts defeat (even though I want him to come back to pro wrestling) and left MMA without giving another try at it.


----------



## Bojack (Jun 7, 2016)

*Re: CM Punk just got creamed.*

These punk marks getting so over emotional right now. Lashing out and insulting people in this thread. Waaah plz get on your knees cuz he had so much courage and f-f-followed his dream! :bosque

Please. He was an arrogant fool who wouldn't start at the level he should've. All for some money and spotlights.


----------



## tendodoha (Sep 11, 2016)

*Re: CM Punk just got creamed.*











"*Mickey Gall took 20 years of my life.*"


----------



## Monterossa (Jul 25, 2012)

*Re: CM Punk just got creamed.*

Punk marks are overreacting. And bringing up AJ Lee as if it's Punk's huge accomplishment is very very stupid. You know you have nothing to brag about Punk when you have to bring up his wife or something like that. It's irrelevant. Plus, it's Punk's wife, not your wife. Why bragging about her when it's someone else's wife?


----------



## Mr. Socko (Sep 2, 2006)

Mickey Gall feared the heavy hands of CM Punk and shot for the takedown like a SCARED COWARD.

WAR CM GAWD :mark:


----------



## tendodoha (Sep 11, 2016)

*Re: CM Punk just got creamed.*

Honestly fuck all CM Punk loyalists going "You automatically deserve respect if you try something". That's bullshit.

So if you want respect from people, don't care whether you know your shit or not, you just go and try. Like try flying a plane without knowing shit about it, play two tennis matches in your backyard and demand a match with Serena Williams. 


"A man's got to know his limitations" - Clint Eastwood

You are stupid if you try something just for trying's sake. All Punk did was make a mockery of himself. The guy was crying after the fight ffs.


----------



## tendodoha (Sep 11, 2016)

*Re: CM Punk just got creamed.*

And surely enough, the MMA world didn't take kindly to this mockery of their sport...


----------



## sharkboy22 (Feb 13, 2010)

*Re: CM Punk just got creamed.*

:lmao :lmao :lmao

Not only did Punk fuck up his reputation, he fucked it up for pro wrestlers on the whole. Just reaffirming the stupid belief that wrestling is fake and is for pussies who can't actually fight. Nice going Punk.

Royal Rumble should be interesting next year. If Punk ever does return, no one is gonna give a shit Dude just destroyed his career. He kinda had it coming since all he has been doing the past two years is running his damn mouth.


----------



## Deadman's Hand (Mar 16, 2013)

*Re: CM Punk just got creamed.*



tendodoha said:


> Honestly fuck all CM Punk loyalists going "You automatically deserve respect if you try something". That's bullshit.
> 
> So if you want respect from people, don't care whether you know your shit or not, you just go and try. Like try flying a plane without knowing shit about it, play two tennis matches in your backyard and demand a match with Serena Williams.
> 
> ...


*You do realize this wasn't CM Punk trying to do an MMA fight without any prior training, right? Punk has trained 2 years, to do something he's had a desire to do, when he honestly didn't really need to do it. That's why people are giving CM Punk credit, despite him losing. It's not that hard to understand, dude.*



sharkboy22 said:


> :lmao :lmao :lmao
> 
> Not only did Punk fuck up his reputation, he fucked it up for pro wrestlers on the whole. Just reaffirming the stupid belief that wrestling is fake and is for pussies who can't actually fight. Nice going Punk.
> 
> Royal Rumble should be interesting next year. If Punk ever does return, no one is gonna give a shit Dude just destroyed his career. He kinda had it coming since all he has been doing the past two years is running his damn mouth.


*Two things:

A) That stereotype about wrestlers was gonna exist regardless if Punk won or lost. Brock doing great in the UFC didn't change that notion, so I doubt Punk winning would've done the same thing.

B) I don't see how this affects Punk's reputation. Wrestlers failing in MMA is nothing new. Batista had that god awful fight (he won, but barely), in NJPW, Liger, Nagata, Shibata failed about as bad as CM Punk in MMA, & their reputation is still fine. Brock Lesnar is really the exception.*


----------



## NyQuil (Jul 27, 2010)

*Re: CM Punk just got creamed.*

The marks in this thread remind me of the Leave Britney Alone video.


----------



## WWE Fan5363 (Feb 26, 2009)

*Re: CM Punk just got creamed.*

He last longer than Gall's last opponent and the coach potatoes are making fun of him because he is too bad smh...


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

*Re: CM Punk just got creamed.*



NeyNey said:


> The hate he gets is UNBELIEVABLE.
> Have some respect for the man, for fuck's sake.
> At least I have respect for him, never will I judge a men that tries something new to get experience.
> Never will I judge a man who tries to expand his horizon even if it means to start from the bottom.
> ...


What's so hard to believe about an arrogant man getting laughed at for making a fool of himself?
Why should I respect him just because he did something incredibly vain, got beat up and cried afterward?
How did he start from the bottom in MMA when he waltzed right into a main card spot in the biggest MMA organization in the world without ever having to prove himself in any fashion?
Who the fuck are you to say that people haven't accomplished anything or had the best night of their lives just because CM Punk got his shit kicked in and claims it was the second best night of his?
Why should I have respect for a man who actually never really entertained me and just proved in 2 minutes that he's as big of a moron as I have always believed him to be for the last 5 years?

This game is fun. Let's play again.


----------



## NyQuil (Jul 27, 2010)

*Re: CM Punk just got creamed.*



WWE Fan5363 said:


> He last longer than Gall's last opponent and the coach potatoes are making fun of him because he is too bad smh...


The guy has pissed a lot of people off since he even before he left WWE. Not sure why you expected anything different.


----------



## ellthom (May 2, 2011)

*Re: CM Punk just got creamed.*

Well he tried...

I think...


----------



## Rick_James (May 11, 2012)

*Re: CM Punk just got creamed.*



vitaminb1 said:


> All he needs to do is go back to training camp and then fight the guy who Mickey beat in order to fight him, that way he may get some redemption and then can retire 1-1-0.


Yeah. This is never going to happen.


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

*Re: CM Punk just got creamed.*

The salt coming from UFC guys is glorious:brock


----------



## tendodoha (Sep 11, 2016)

*Re: CM Punk just got creamed.*



Deadman's Hand said:


> *You do realize this wasn't CM Punk trying to do an MMA fight without any prior training, right? Punk has trained 2 years, to do something he's had a desire to do, when he honestly didn't really need to do it. That's why people are giving CM Punk credit, despite him losing. It's not that hard to understand, dude.*


No, he should of started with amateur fights before moving to UFC. What he did was a total mockery. Ironically, its the same thing he whined about when he was in WWE, part-timers taking the spot and all that. Punk did the same thing to some young fighter at the UFC. 

Mickey Gall took a giant shit on him post fight..



> – During the post UFC 203 press conference, Mickey Gall commented on his victory over CM Punk. Gall said that, “I don’t feel like I beat a great fighter. I beat an actor. Not a fighter.” He also added that people knew who CM Pukn was, and now know who he is because he kicked CM Punk’s ass.


----------



## Monterossa (Jul 25, 2012)

*Re: CM Punk just got creamed.*

It's funny how Punk fans are demanding people to respect the guy, as if he doesn't deserve any of these mocking. He brought it upon himself by being a dick for years. He was a prick even when he was with WWE, ripping off a fan's autograph book, making a kid cry in UK, punching that bald guy in the crowd, etc.


----------



## TickleH (Sep 1, 2016)

*Re: CM Punk just got creamed.*

TBH it does take guts to put yourself out there like that, however any of us could have done what cm punk did last night (in terms of performance) for the right price.. I don't know why he even bothered training, it was all a complete waste of time.


----------



## Halifax (Dec 22, 2005)

*Re: CM Punk just got creamed.*

The blame and insult shouldn´t be directed to Punk. UFC made a mockery of their promotion by bringing in a soon to be 40 happy amatuer. UFC should concentrate to be a sport promotion and nothing else. This is even worse than WTA giving Britney Spears a wild card to US Open. They really should be ashamed of themself. 

Punk was terrible obviously since his not an MMA fighter.


----------



## Rick_James (May 11, 2012)

*Re: CM Punk just got creamed.*



Jamaica said:


> These punk marks getting so over emotional right now. Lashing out and insulting people in this thread. Waaah plz get on your knees cuz he had so much courage and f-f-followed his dream! :bosque
> 
> Please. He was an arrogant fool who wouldn't start at the level he should've. All for some money and spotlights.


Hahaha, it's like the stages of dealing with grief or some shit:

1. "Yeaaahhhh, this is going to be awesome, I bet Punk hits him with the GTS"

2. "OMG it's about to happen. YES! He's coming out to the Cult of Personality theme song. I believe it, PUNK CAN WIN!"

3. "Holy shit he's getting fucking rekt"

4. "Nooooooooooo! Why did you tap, Punk? WHY?!"

5. "Fuck you guys, at least he had the balls to go in there and take an ass kicking for a large amount of money!"


----------



## Deadman's Hand (Mar 16, 2013)

*Re: CM Punk just got creamed.*



tendodoha said:


> No, he should of started with amateur fights before moving to UFC. What he did was a total mockery. Ironically, its the same thing he whined about when he was in WWE, part-timers taking the spot and all that. Punk did the same thing to some young fighter at the UFC.
> 
> Mickey Gall took a giant shit on him post fight..


*Are you really saying Punk should've turned down the UFC offer, go down to work amateur fights, & then try UFC, despite him being older & his body being even more broken down than it is now?

And in all honesty, this whole "he took young fighter's spot" line is kinda silly, when you consider the fact that Mickey Gall probably wouldn't have been on the card, if he wasn't facing Punk. Gall has been made from this fight.*


----------



## The True Believer (Oct 19, 2013)

*Re: CM Punk just got creamed.*

I didn't realize the world was filled so many noble people who'd never use their credentials, social status, etc. to get ahead in life... :hmm:


----------



## obby (May 19, 2009)

*Re: CM Punk just got creamed.*

Punk did nothing wrong. What aspiring MMA fighter in their right mind would turn down a UFC offer? That being said, I don't think he needs to be commended for what he did either. I too would agree to be wailed on for two minutes if I was getting paid like he was.


----------



## Rick_James (May 11, 2012)

*Re: CM Punk just got creamed.*



Deadman's Hand said:


> *Are you really saying Punk should've turned down the UFC offer, go down to work amateur fights, & then try UFC, despite him being older & his body being even more broken down than it is now?
> 
> And in all honesty, this whole "he took young fighter's spot" line is kinda silly, when you consider the fact that Mickey Gall probably wouldn't have been on the card, if he wasn't facing Punk. Gall has been made from this fight.*


That still doesn't really change the fact that he took a younger guy's spot. If Gall wasn't on the card, they would've just had another younger guy. The whole thing is massively hypocritical considering all the times he's bitching about older guys taking "his spot" in the WWE.

Besides that, yes the guy should've done a few fights in lesser leagues.... pretty much the same way *everyone* else has, minus Lesnar, who had a solid wrestling backgrond already and who was an amazing athlete. This way he'd actually have a shot at winning.


----------



## tendodoha (Sep 11, 2016)

*Re: CM Punk just got creamed.*



Deadman's Hand said:


> *Are you really saying Punk should've turned down the UFC offer, go down to work amateur fights, & then try UFC, despite him being older & his body being even more broken down than it is now?*


*

Yes I'm saying exactly that, he should've turn down, considering he was the one whining about older part timers taking young talent's spot. If this was anyone else I understand the money aspect but this guy started all the part timer whining in the first place. Total hypocrite. 




And in all honesty, this whole "he took young fighter's spot" line is kinda silly

Click to expand...

How so? 




when you consider the fact that Mickey Gall probably wouldn't have been on the card, if he wasn't facing Punk. Gall has been made from this fight.

Click to expand...

*Gall made it despite Punk, not because of him.


----------



## sharkboy22 (Feb 13, 2010)

*Re: CM Punk just got creamed.*



Deadman's Hand said:


> *You do realize this wasn't CM Punk trying to do an MMA fight without any prior training, right? Punk has trained 2 years, to do something he's had a desire to do, when he honestly didn't really need to do it. That's why people are giving CM Punk credit, despite him losing. It's not that hard to understand, dude.*


Bullshit. Punk wanted to do MMA cause he started believing in his own bs and really thought his wrestling kicks and submissions would have somehow mad him a legit MMA fighter. I'm a huge fan of Punk but even I have to admit he went batshit crazy in his last run with the 'E' and lost his fucking mind. It's one thing to leave WWE cause you're fed up of the politics there, but Punk turned his back on the wrestling business completely because he really thought he had some shot in MMA.





> *Two things:
> 
> A) That stereotype about wrestlers was gonna exist regardless if Punk won or lost. Brock doing great in the UFC didn't change that notion, so I doubt Punk winning would've done the same thing.
> 
> B) I don't see how this affects Punk's reputation. Wrestlers failing in MMA is nothing new. Batista had that god awful fight (he won, but barely), in NJPW, Liger, Nagata, Shibata failed about as bad as CM Punk in MMA, & their reputation is still fine. Brock Lesnar is really the exception.*


Sure, the stereotype always existed but Lesnar did a fantastic job removing some of it.

And the difference between Punk and the rest of guys you listed is that they didn't go running their fucking mouths all over the place. 

Again, CM Punk is one of my favourite wrestlers but that doesn't mean I can't say he's full of shit.


----------



## OwenSES (Jul 19, 2010)

*Re: CM Punk just got creamed.*

CM Punk is GOAT heel. He seems to have scarred a few people on here. So what Punk has an ego? Why wouldn't he? He was one of the best wrestlers in the world, certainly his promos and match quality in his WWE tenure speak for itself. Okay he could come across as a dick but does that really warrant all this abuse. Punk has great self belief, that's what you need to be successful in life and he is very successful. He wanted to try his hand at MMA, he believed in himself and he thought he could win the fight and lost, that doesn't make him a loser or an embarrassment or whatever else people chuck at him.

For the haters this was probably there one big shot to mock CM Punk because honestly, it's very difficult to find any failures in his career.


----------



## NeyNey (Sep 26, 2012)

*Re: CM Punk just got creamed.*



Starbuck said:


> What's so hard to believe about an arrogant man getting laughed at for making a fool of himself?
> Why should I respect him just because he did something incredibly vain, got beat up and cried afterward?
> How did he start from the bottom in MMA when he waltzed right into a main card spot in the biggest MMA organization in the world without ever having to prove himself in any fashion?
> Who the fuck are you to say that people haven't accomplished anything or had the best night of their lives just because CM Punk got his shit kicked in and claims it was the second best night of his?
> ...


To me it is. I don't see where he made a fool of himself.
He said he would try it and tried. Why is that foolish?
And what exactly is vain about it? And where did he cry?
I'm talking to people who sucked his dick back in the days and now jump on the hate-train. 
If you're not one of them, don't get butthurt.


----------



## TheFackingCrow (Jul 9, 2016)

*Re: CM Punk just got creamed.*

This thread. :lmao

Punk is hand downs the most polarizing wrestler in history. Imagine the meltdown if he would had won.


----------



## Deadman's Hand (Mar 16, 2013)

*Re: CM Punk just got creamed.*



Rick_James said:


> That still doesn't really change the fact that he took a younger guy's spot. If Gall wasn't on the card, they would've just had another younger guy. The whole thing is massively hypocritical considering all the times he's bitching about older guys taking "his spot" in the WWE.
> 
> Besides that, yes the guy should've done a few fights in lesser leagues.... pretty much the same way *everyone* else has, minus Lesnar, who had a solid wrestling backgrond already and who was an amazing athlete. This way he'd actually have a shot at winning.


*And once again, Gall has been pretty much made from this fight. Something I doubt would've happened if he fought another guy on the card. People are talking about him far more now, because he beat the "wrestling superstar, CM Punk."*



tendodoha said:


> Yes I'm saying exactly that, he should've turn down, considering he was the one whining about older part timers taking young talent's spot. If this was anyone else I understand the money aspect but this guy started all the part timer whining in the first place. Total hypocrite.
> 
> Gall made it despite Punk, not because of him.


*And again, his body would've been even more broken down then, than it is now. And Punk would've been crazy to turn down a UFC offer, something I highly doubt anyone who wanted to try MMA would've done.*



sharkboy22 said:


> Bullshit. Punk wanted to do MMA cause he started believing in his own bs and really thought his wrestling kicks and submissions would have somehow mad him a legit MMA fighter. I'm a huge fan of Punk but even I have to admit he went batshit crazy in his last run with the 'E' and lost his fucking mind. It's one thing to leave WWE cause you're fed up of the politics there, but Punk turned his back on the wrestling business completely because he really thought he had some shot in MMA.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*Punk didn't turn his back on anyone, tbh. As someone who saw a lot of the Punk interviews before the fight, until the weigh-in, Punk seemed pretty humble. Hell, I remember a lot of people talking about how bored they were seeing humble CM Punk. He wasn't really running his mouth.*


----------



## tendodoha (Sep 11, 2016)

*Re: CM Punk just got creamed.*



OwenSES said:


> CM Punk is GOAT heel. He seems to have scarred a few people on here. So what Punk has an ego? Why wouldn't he? He was one of the best wrestlers in the world, certainly his promos and match quality in his WWE tenure speak for itself. Okay he could come across as a dick but does that really warrant all this abuse. Punk has great self belief, that's what you need to be successful in life and he is very successful. He wanted to try his hand at MMA, he believed in himself and he thought he could win the fight and lost, that doesn't make him a loser or an embarrassment or whatever else people chuck at him.


Too bad, great promos don't win real fights. 

And he didn't believe in himself, he bought into his own stupid hype.



> For the haters this was probably there one big shot to mock CM Punk because honestly, it's very difficult to find any failures in his career.


If not for the haters, Punk would be almost entirely irrelevant. What does that say about Phil Brooks? 




And btw Joe Rogan took a giant shit on Punk following Gall,



> Rogan doesn't believe Punk was even close to Gall's level and doesn't agree with the fact that he made his MMA debut under the UFC banner.
> 
> "What [Punk] did was great, it was courageous," Rogan said during the UFC 203 pay-per-view broadcast. "*But it was delusional. That's my feeling. My feeling when I was watching him hit the bag, when I was watching him train, and when I was watching him hit things. It's not like he can't ever learn, but there's a journey as a martial artist, and there's a path that each martial artist [is] on. And different people are on different paths. There's a reason brown belts don't compete with white belts in jiu-jitsu tournaments. It's because it's not fair. And what we saw tonight is not fair.*
> 
> ...




Rogan: ""He wants to continue, God bless him, he's a fun guy."

Translation: "Give up, dumb ass. You're going to get hurt."


----------



## The True Believer (Oct 19, 2013)

*Re: CM Punk just got creamed.*



obby said:


> *Punk did nothing wrong. What aspiring MMA fighter in their right mind would turn down a UFC offer? *That being said, I don't think he needs to be commended for what he did either. I too would agree to be wailed on for two minutes if I was getting paid like he was.


Exactly. Apparently, to certain individuals, it was wrong for Punk to disgrace the world of MMA, cut in front of the line of an upcoming fighter(even though the context of becoming the next big thing in MMA and WWE are completely different), and ruin the sanctity of the UFC by competing on such a big stage...




...and yet some of those same people are in here saying that they'd do the exact same thing. Yet another case of people refusing to see how illogical it is to be comfortable in your own skin for wanting to do the same thing that made Punk a "self-absorbed, egotistical moron". Like you said, you don't have to suck the guy's dick(he's got AJ Lee for that)or feel sorry for him but some of his haters expose themselves as thirsty for blood over a guy who couldn't care less about their existence (implying that he even knows about them)while ironically wishing that they could be in his shoes.


----------



## Lebyonics (Sep 21, 2013)

*Re: CM Punk just got creamed.*



obby said:


> Punk did nothing wrong. What aspiring MMA fighter in their right mind would turn down a UFC offer? That being said, I don't think he needs to be commended for what he did either. I too would agree to be wailed on for two minutes if I was getting paid like he was.


The reason Punk is being paid high would probably mean Dana White is expecting returns by investing on this experiment. UFC like any other business organization is not a charity. 

This experiment can be termed as failure if

1) The buys etc for this event was below the expectations.
2) If the general audience started boycotting UFC for the mockery it is making with the sport for bringing in celebrities.
3) Punk has lost his credibility as star which may hurt him in his future ventures.

Only after some time will we know this, up until then its just speculations with Punk haters having a field day and the fans (like me) defending him.


----------



## tendodoha (Sep 11, 2016)

*Re: CM Punk just got creamed.*

Maybe Phil & AJ Lee should join up with Del Rio, Paige & do a show on E' called "Total Losers". That'd be fitting.


----------



## tendodoha (Sep 11, 2016)

*Re: CM Punk just got creamed.*



Lebyonics said:


> The reason Punk is being paid high would probably mean Dana White is expecting returns by investing on this experiment. UFC like any other business organization is not a charity.
> 
> This experiment can be termed as failure if
> 
> ...


The experiment is a failure considering the only thing Dana got in return was all bad press. Punk is done as fighter, there is no money in him anymore. He can get in the octagon and shoot himself in the head if he wants, people are not going buy anything that involves him in UFC anymore. That's the reality.


----------



## Red Hair (Aug 17, 2016)

*Re: CM Punk just got creamed.*



Starbuck said:


> What's so hard to believe about an arrogant man getting laughed at for making a fool of himself?
> Why should I respect him just because he did something incredibly vain, got beat up and cried afterward?
> How did he start from the bottom in MMA when he waltzed right into a main card spot in the biggest MMA organization in the world without ever having to prove himself in any fashion?
> Who the fuck are you to say that people haven't accomplished anything or had the best night of their lives just because CM Punk got his shit kicked in and claims it was the second best night of his?
> ...


Better yet: Why should we respect him when he wrote all of us off at any given opportunity?


----------



## tendodoha (Sep 11, 2016)

*Re: CM Punk just got creamed.*



Starbuck said:


> What a delusional _delusional_ man. My favorite part of this whole thing is that he actually thought he was going to win. The amount of people falling for his bullshit 'I'm just following my dream' charade are fucking embarrassing. It only became his dream when he wanted out of WWE. It only became his dream when wrestling stopped being his dream. What a load of shit. If it was really his dream he either would have left wrestling to pursue it seriously or he would have started out with amateur fights because that's how you learn and get better, by facing people at your level and moving up the ranks as your skills progress. Instead his ego let him actually think he could walk into the UFC with 2 years training and win. His ego demanded he fight on the biggest stage so everybody could see when he won and he could play the tough guy. Now he's probably the only person to ever fight in UFC who doesn't look like he could even beat you in a fight.
> 
> Fair play for actually getting in there but he didn't even land a single punch. 2 years of the most elite training anybody could possible have, the ability to train non-stop and not have to hold down an actual job, top nutritionists and everything money can buy and he was still completely out of his depth. It's plain hubris and nothing else. Everybody wants to give him a trophy purely for participating because he had 'the balls' to do what apparently so many of us wouldn't. No. He had the arrogance to do what he did and apparently had trainers who were feeding him bullshit instead of telling him what he needed to hear. At the end of the day he got in there and got beat up for more money than any of us will probably ever get in our lives. Yeah, real courageous. I'm pretty sure if you asked a handful of guys on the street who think they're tough guys to get in the octagon for a fight if you paid them hundreds of thousands of dollars they'd all say yes too. I'm not about to show respect to somebody who is stupid enough to make a moronic decision and survive to tell the tale. Showing true courage would be actually realizing that yeah, I really want to do this but sometimes in life you don't always get what you want. Now he just embarrassed himself in front of the world for no reason other than his arrogance got in the way.
> 
> I actually felt bad for him during the post fight press conference. It's hard to watch anybody go through the process of realizing they aren't as good, important or special as they thought they were and he had to do it in front of the world - totally his own fault but still. I'm glad he got humbled. Maybe it will knock him down a few pegs and he might actually learn a valuable lesson in humility. Let's all just be thankful that he wasn't able to fight earlier than now because there's a very real chance he could have been severely injured. Shame on the relevant athletic commissions for even sanctioning him to fight in the first place.


:clap:clap:clap

Bumping this post just for its greatness!!


----------



## Deadman's Hand (Mar 16, 2013)

*Re: CM Punk just got creamed.*



PhenomenalEmpire said:


> Better yet: Why should we respect him when he wrote all of us off at any given opportunity?


*Outside of the fans who constantly shout "quitter!," or constantly acting like Punk owed them something, when has Punk "written off" his fans? Punk said it himself. He loves his fans. But when you act like a dick to him, he acts like a dick to you.*


----------



## The5star_Kid (Mar 4, 2013)

*Re: CM Punk just got creamed.*



T-Viper said:


> This fucking argument again about Lesnar... For some reason just because Lesnar is not the NUMBER 1 heavyweight in the world, he "sucks", "fought old men", and "doesn't like to get hit in the face".
> 
> I'm not even bringing up his health issues, forget all that. YES, he got beat by CAIN VELASQUEZ. Arguably, the greatest heavyweight fighter in UFC history when he's on his game. He then got beat by Overeem, one of the most decorated strikers in Heavyweight history, former Grand Prix, K1, Strikeforce champion who literally fought for the belt last night.
> 
> Can he beat the Top 5 UFC heavyweights? No, probably not. Can he beat the [URL=http://www.wrestlingforum.com/usertag.php?do=list&action=hash&hash=5]#5 -10[/URL] UFC heavyweights, yes he probably can. So without question, he is literally at WORST the #10 heavyweight in UFC. Realistically, he's #5 or #6 . Stipe, Werdum, Cain, Overeem, JDS all beat him, he most likely can beat everyone else in the division. Everyone from Ben Rothwell and below on the current Top 10 are VERY winnable fights for Brock. So ya, you're totally right, he's not the BEST heavyweight in the world, but why does being the #5 heavyweight in the world for a guy who has such limited experience in the sport make him such a "terrible" fighter?


Ok calm down fanboy.

I'm not going off on ifs, buts and maybes. Lesnars best win is a 41 year old Couture, correct? He is 1-1 with Mir, correct? Whats his best win outside of that? 

Brock didn't just lose to guys like Cain and Overeem, he got BEAT UP. So, the first time Lesnar faced world class heavyweights, guys in their primes, he couldn't compete. Nothing wrong in losing, champions lose eventually but losing badly shows one thing: this guy was only championship material because his competition was pedestrian. 

Which is my original point. Can you dispute that? 

I'll go further. You claim Lesnar would beat everyone outside the top 5...thats hypothetical, not based on facts at all. He currently has a win, roided by the way, over Hunt, in a pathetic excuse for a fighter. Can he beat Browne? Barnett? Call me when he does. 

Until then, he is the perfect example of modern American sports: a hyped up PPV attraction with little or no substance.


----------



## Lebyonics (Sep 21, 2013)

*Re: CM Punk just got creamed.*



tendodoha said:


> The experiment is a failure considering the only thing Dana got in return was all bad press. Punk is done as fighter, there is no money in him anymore. He can get in the octagon and shoot himself in the head if he wants, people are not going buy anything that involves him in UFC anymore. That's the reality.


Well as I said only time will tell, you may be right but right now its kind of your opinion. And how are quantifying bad press, cause I look at all these youtube comments (definitely a stupid parameter) and I see a lot of them in support of Punk for atleast trying out his dream.

I agree with you that Punk is done with MMA, his next fight in MMA has no money. All I hope is that this defeat wont hurt his credibility or star status if he decides to return to pro wrestling.


----------



## Brollins (Aug 24, 2015)

*Re: CM Punk just got creamed.*



Cole Phelps said:


> i go back and forward with it, but yeah, Aj's pretty decent, i'm back on that ''would smash'' side of things,


AJ is delicious!


----------



## wwe9391 (Aug 31, 2016)

*Re: CM Punk just got creamed.*

Joe Rogan speaking the truth


----------



## SMetalWorld (May 7, 2006)

*Re: CM Punk just got creamed.*

Ha, ha, ha , ha!

That was so expected. For the ones that are going "He tried... he deserves respect", you do realize that respect is a two way street. I would give him credit but he wasn't respecting anyone from the WWE, to HIS FANS, to his friend, and his UFC opponent... so now, he got humiliated in public.

You could quote Charlie Chaplin's saying "Failure is unimportant. It takes courage to make a fool of yourself." And this is what CM Punk did. He was a brave fool but people would still going to shit on him because of the path HE CHOSE!!! and that's going to be on his hand and people would constantly mock him. He deserves to be respected and mocked, at the same time.

Where I stand and because I could be a jerk... HAHAHAHAHA!!!! :grin2: >


----------



## chargebeam (Jul 12, 2011)

*Re: CM Punk just got creamed.*

Honestly, I'm proud of him of achieving his dream by fighting in the UFC. However, I still wish he returns to WWE. He's just not ready for UFC. Different ball game. Game over.


----------



## tendodoha (Sep 11, 2016)

*Re: CM Punk just got creamed.*

CM Punk 

*- Talks trash to Gall for weeks and weeks 
- Refuses to shake his hand 
- Acts like an arrogant, smug, disrespectful cunt all the way up until the takedown
- Gets absolutely fucking humiliated and destroyed in the next two minutes 
- Uh-oh, time to switch gears!
- Raises Gall's hand and speaks very highly of him so that his loss won't seem so bad.*

Punk is a dishonest and disrespective little cuck. I bet he will shake the hands of the man who fucks his wife when he's not home.


----------



## Narcisse (Nov 24, 2015)

*Re: CM Punk just got creamed.*


----------



## stevefox1200 (Jul 7, 2009)

*Re: CM Punk just got creamed.*

UFC should start putting the make-a-Wish kids in the ring

its basically the same thing

"50 bucks says the kid with cancer gets the middleweight championship"


----------



## KO Bossy (Oct 23, 2011)

*Re: CM Punk just got creamed.*

Saw some people on twitter say:



> Your arms are just too short to box with Gall



:ha


----------



## TheFackingCrow (Jul 9, 2016)

*Re: CM Punk just got creamed.*



Starbuck said:


> What a delusional _delusional_ man. My favorite part of this whole thing is that he actually thought he was going to win. The amount of people falling for his bullshit 'I'm just following my dream' charade are fucking embarrassing. It only became his dream when he wanted out of WWE. It only became his dream when wrestling stopped being his dream. What a load of shit. If it was really his dream he either would have left wrestling to pursue it seriously or he would have started out with amateur fights because that's how you learn and get better, by facing people at your level and moving up the ranks as your skills progress. Instead his ego let him actually think he could walk into the UFC with 2 years training and win. His ego demanded he fight on the biggest stage so everybody could see when he won and he could play the tough guy. Now he's probably the only person to ever fight in UFC who doesn't look like he could even beat you in a fight.
> 
> Fair play for actually getting in there but he didn't even land a single punch. 2 years of the most elite training anybody could possible have, the ability to train non-stop and not have to hold down an actual job, top nutritionists and everything money can buy and he was still completely out of his depth. It's plain hubris and nothing else. Everybody wants to give him a trophy purely for participating because he had 'the balls' to do what apparently so many of us wouldn't. No. He had the arrogance to do what he did and apparently had trainers who were feeding him bullshit instead of telling him what he needed to hear. At the end of the day he got in there and got beat up for more money than any of us will probably ever get in our lives. Yeah, real courageous. I'm pretty sure if you asked a handful of guys on the street who think they're tough guys to get in the octagon for a fight if you paid them hundreds of thousands of dollars they'd all say yes too. I'm not about to show respect to somebody who is stupid enough to make a moronic decision and survive to tell the tale. Showing true courage would be actually realizing that yeah, I really want to do this but sometimes in life you don't always get what you want. Now he just embarrassed himself in front of the world for no reason other than his arrogance got in the way.
> 
> I actually felt bad for him during the post fight press conference. It's hard to watch anybody go through the process of realizing they aren't as good, important or special as they thought they were and he had to do it in front of the world - totally his own fault but still. I'm glad he got humbled. Maybe it will knock him down a few pegs and he might actually learn a valuable lesson in humility. Let's all just be thankful that he wasn't able to fight earlier than now because there's a very real chance he could have been severely injured. Shame on the relevant athletic commissions for even sanctioning him to fight in the first place.


This is a word where when you try to accomplish something big by believing in your own hard work and dedication, you are call arrogant.

What a pathetic and conformist mentality, get some fucking balls.


----------



## Cipher (Mar 27, 2016)

*Re: CM Punk just got creamed.*



Starbuck said:


> What a delusional _delusional_ man. My favorite part of this whole thing is that he actually thought he was going to win. The amount of people falling for his bullshit 'I'm just following my dream' charade are fucking embarrassing. It only became his dream when he wanted out of WWE. It only became his dream when wrestling stopped being his dream. What a load of shit. If it was really his dream he either would have left wrestling to pursue it seriously or he would have started out with amateur fights because that's how you learn and get better, by facing people at your level and moving up the ranks as your skills progress. Instead his ego let him actually think he could walk into the UFC with 2 years training and win. His ego demanded he fight on the biggest stage so everybody could see when he won and he could play the tough guy. Now he's probably the only person to ever fight in UFC who doesn't look like he could even beat you in a fight.
> 
> Fair play for actually getting in there but he didn't even land a single punch. 2 years of the most elite training anybody could possible have, the ability to train non-stop and not have to hold down an actual job, top nutritionists and everything money can buy and he was still completely out of his depth. It's plain hubris and nothing else. Everybody wants to give him a trophy purely for participating because he had 'the balls' to do what apparently so many of us wouldn't. No. He had the arrogance to do what he did and apparently had trainers who were feeding him bullshit instead of telling him what he needed to hear. At the end of the day he got in there and got beat up for more money than any of us will probably ever get in our lives. Yeah, real courageous. I'm pretty sure if you asked a handful of guys on the street who think they're tough guys to get in the octagon for a fight if you paid them hundreds of thousands of dollars they'd all say yes too. I'm not about to show respect to somebody who is stupid enough to make a moronic decision and survive to tell the tale. Showing true courage would be actually realizing that yeah, I really want to do this but sometimes in life you don't always get what you want. Now he just embarrassed himself in front of the world for no reason other than his arrogance got in the way.
> 
> I actually felt bad for him during the post fight press conference. It's hard to watch anybody go through the process of realizing they aren't as good, important or special as they thought they were and he had to do it in front of the world - totally his own fault but still. I'm glad he got humbled. Maybe it will knock him down a few pegs and he might actually learn a valuable lesson in humility. Let's all just be thankful that he wasn't able to fight earlier than now because there's a very real chance he could have been severely injured. Shame on the relevant athletic commissions for even sanctioning him to fight in the first place.


This is a ***** post.



TheFackingCrow said:


> This is a word where when you try to accomplish something big by believing in your own hard work and dedication, you are call arrogant.
> 
> What a pathetic and conformist mentality, get some fucking balls.


----------



## Born of Osiris (Oct 29, 2013)

*Re: CM Punk just got creamed.*

85 pages :dead3

How triggered are the Punk detractors to continue speaking about him and melting down THIS much? :dead3


----------



## tendodoha (Sep 11, 2016)

*Re: CM Punk just got creamed.*

Up next Dana shitting on phil


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/774833848614027264



The Son Shala said:


> 85 pages :dead3
> 
> How triggered are the Punk detractors to continue speaking about him and melting down THIS much? :dead3


This was a funeral, we're just paying our final respects to the cuck. Be glad.


----------



## zkorejo (Jul 2, 2010)

*Re: CM Punk just got creamed.*

Nothing but respect for the guy. It was a bad decision on his part to go to UFC and start a MMA career so late but it takes balls to do what he did. 

He wanted to try it out and he did it. I'm sure there were many points in his 2 years training where he must have thought "This is probably a mistake" but he never turned around and give up.


----------



## BornBad (Jan 27, 2004)

*Re: CM Punk just got creamed.*

Looks like after 2 years the CM Punk haters are finally going to Disneyland. 

Whatever how he did last night but the guy is a millionaire who was spending 3 hours on the road, getting his ass kick at the gym just because he like challenge. 
Poke fun all you wants but some of your sorry asses behind your laptops will never half the balls this guy have and you'll probably the first to lick his same balls if he comeback to wrestling in two years.

He wins at life when all your kids are a total failure


----------



## Swissblade (May 18, 2014)

*Re: CM Punk just got creamed.*



tendodoha said:


> CM Punk
> 
> *- Talks trash to Gall for weeks and weeks
> - Acts like an arrogant, smug, disrespectful cunt all the way up until the takedown*


Um. Neither of these actually happened.


----------



## Born of Osiris (Oct 29, 2013)

*Re: CM Punk just got creamed.*



tendodoha said:


> Up next Dana shitting on phil
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/774833848614027264
> ...


Rejoining yet again? :hmm:


----------



## TheFackingCrow (Jul 9, 2016)

*Re: CM Punk just got creamed.*

Punk always showed himself humble and a lot of respect to everybody and the sport during the whole thing, in fact he never throw a negative thing about Gall during the build up, while Gall was always little arrogant prick everytime he had the opportunity to talk.


----------



## kariverson (Jan 28, 2014)

*Re: CM Punk just got creamed.*

I actually thought he was going to win since UFC is not any less scripted than WWE, but this makes sense too. Vince, pulled some strings to just fuck with him.


----------



## Onyx (Apr 12, 2011)

*Re: CM Punk just got creamed.*

Punk's dream was to compete in the UFC, win or lose, he managed to do that. Hats off to him.

I do agree that he should have started off at a lower level, he even said so himself after the match. The thing is, UFC gave him the opportunity to fight on the big stage. No one in their right mind would reject an offer like that.

As for the future, he should regroup, fight guys on a similar level to him and work his way up.


----------



## Godway (May 21, 2013)

*Re: CM Punk just got creamed.*

tbf how was Gall not going to be arrogant in some ways? He's been practicing MMA for 10+ years and his fight was against a near-40 year old ex-fake wrestler with no athletic background, who's been doing MMA for two years off and on. It's not really arrogance as much as it is confidence. He was confident that he would wipe the floor with him, as anyone in his position would have been. A 10 year guy isn't going to be respctful of a 2 year guy, unless he's some kind of freak of nature athlete, which Punk isn't at all. 

I thought that was the most telling about this whole ordeal. Punk's a great pro wrestler but man is he just not an athlete. He did not show any kind of athleticism at any point on his reality show or in this fight or anything. He looked awkward sparring and he looked awkward getting pummeled by Gall.


----------



## Wrestlefire (Mar 31, 2016)

*Re: CM Punk just got creamed.*



AJ_Styles_P1 said:


> Oh my god I can tell you know nothing about the UFC or fighting.
> 
> Why would Dana White cover for anything that would give Brock an advantage, do u honestly think Dana White respects wrestling?


Ooh. I struck a nerve with a Brock Lesnar shill! Ten points for me!!

MONEY!!! Brock is one of about three or four draws the UFC had. White and the UFC deliberately covered for the fact the guy was on roids or whatever and still allowed the Hunt fight to go ahead.

Stop it with the shilling.


----------



## tendodoha (Sep 11, 2016)

*Re: CM Punk just got creamed.*



ShadowKiller said:


> Um. Neither of these actually happened.


He gave him cold shoulder and refused to shake his hand. Gall was actually very upset about the latter part, he talked about it in the post fight press conference. He noted that shaking the hand of your opponent is a sign of respect to someone who has worked just as hard everyday to get where you are. Gall finished off by saying "he will get there, now that he's been beat. He's a two year guy." 



BornBad said:


> Looks like after 2 years the CM Punk haters are finally going to Disneyland.
> 
> Whatever how he did last night but the guy is a millionaire who was spending 3 hours on the road, getting his ass kick at the gym just because he like challenge.
> Poke fun all you wants but some of your sorry asses behind your laptops will never half the balls this guy have and you'll probably the first to lick his same balls if he comeback to wrestling in two years.
> ...


He's just an idiot who bought into his own hype, got a rude reality check and is crying to his wife right now.

Being a millionaire means what? The entire world is laughing at the mockery he just made of himsely. No amount of millions can make that go away. 

oh and wrestlinginc just posted this stats...
http://www.wrestlinginc.com/wi/news/2016/0911/617395/cm-punk-ufc-203-fight-highlights-video/



> *- CM Punk landed 0 significant strikes in his fight against Gall last night.
> 
> That is the first time that has happened in a UFC welterweight fight since they started keeping track of those statistics.
> 
> He also had 0 submission attempts and 0 takedowns.*



:clap :clap :clap 

Millionaire! Pfft!


----------



## attituderocks (Jul 23, 2016)

*Re: CM Punk just got creamed.*

People who defend assholes are bigger assholes than people who hate on CM Prick. It's not like they are trashing a good samaritan. This dude punched a fan for no reason. Punk marks are worse than Rollins fanboys who worship a perverted, Nazi loving loser.


----------



## zkorejo (Jul 2, 2010)

*Re: CM Punk just got creamed.*

I agree with Conor McGregor. Before mocking Punk one should think that atleast he had the courage to do it.


----------



## Botchy SinCara (Apr 24, 2013)

*Re: CM Punk just got creamed.*

You guys really think Punk gives a f8ck ? He wanted a fight and got one out come dont matter at the end of the day he got a fat pay check and went home to f*ck AJ while a bunch of no bodies post on social media


----------



## American_Nightmare (Feb 17, 2016)

*Re: CM Punk just got creamed.*

If he wants to fight professionally, Bellator would be a far better option.


----------



## tendodoha (Sep 11, 2016)

*Re: CM Punk just got creamed.*



zkorejo said:


> I agree with Conor McGregor. Before mocking Punk one should think that atleast he had the courage to do it.


Too bad Conor is all alone on this..


----------



## KO Bossy (Oct 23, 2011)

*Re: CM Punk just got creamed.*



Starbuck said:


> What a delusional _delusional_ man. My favorite part of this whole thing is that he actually thought he was going to win. The amount of people falling for his bullshit 'I'm just following my dream' charade are fucking embarrassing. It only became his dream when he wanted out of WWE. It only became his dream when wrestling stopped being his dream. What a load of shit. If it was really his dream he either would have left wrestling to pursue it seriously or he would have started out with amateur fights because that's how you learn and get better, by facing people at your level and moving up the ranks as your skills progress. Instead his ego let him actually think he could walk into the UFC with 2 years training and win. His ego demanded he fight on the biggest stage so everybody could see when he won and he could play the tough guy. Now he's probably the only person to ever fight in UFC who doesn't look like he could even beat you in a fight.
> 
> Fair play for actually getting in there but he didn't even land a single punch. 2 years of the most elite training anybody could possible have, the ability to train non-stop and not have to hold down an actual job, top nutritionists and everything money can buy and he was still completely out of his depth. It's plain hubris and nothing else. Everybody wants to give him a trophy purely for participating because he had 'the balls' to do what apparently so many of us wouldn't. No. He had the arrogance to do what he did and apparently had trainers who were feeding him bullshit instead of telling him what he needed to hear. At the end of the day he got in there and got beat up for more money than any of us will probably ever get in our lives. Yeah, real courageous. I'm pretty sure if you asked a handful of guys on the street who think they're tough guys to get in the octagon for a fight if you paid them hundreds of thousands of dollars they'd all say yes too. I'm not about to show respect to somebody who is stupid enough to make a moronic decision and survive to tell the tale. Showing true courage would be actually realizing that yeah, I really want to do this but sometimes in life you don't always get what you want. Now he just embarrassed himself in front of the world for no reason other than his arrogance got in the way.
> 
> I actually felt bad for him during the post fight press conference. It's hard to watch anybody go through the process of realizing they aren't as good, important or special as they thought they were and he had to do it in front of the world - totally his own fault but still. I'm glad he got humbled. Maybe it will knock him down a few pegs and he might actually learn a valuable lesson in humility. Let's all just be thankful that he wasn't able to fight earlier than now because there's a very real chance he could have been severely injured. Shame on the relevant athletic commissions for even sanctioning him to fight in the first place.


Great post, Starbuck. I agree, Punk talked a great game and got an Iron Sheik level humbling. In that respect, I totally understand why people are satisfied. And yeah, it was totally ridiculous that Punk was so fucking cocky that he thought he could waltz in after 2 years training to and play MMA fighter. He got the interviews, the publicity and in reality, he was just a scrub amateur who, if not for his WWE celebrity, would be fighting in a cage at some dive bar in the middle of buttfuck nowhere like Wolverine in the first X-Men movie for 20 bucks. He truly thought he was hot shit and would win, but at that point, reality kicked in to set him straight.

That being said, I'm only defending him because of the few knuckleheads who are reveling in the obvious embarrassment he's feeling. I mean, he damn well knows he got humiliated, its just a fact. And he looks like a chump. I've been there before, too. Not to this large a degree, but being embarrassed sucks, so I'm not going to dance on his shame. Its called empathy. Unfortunately, some here are just so happy he got owned that they want to rub it in to the point it hurts. Like...have you (collective) never been embarrassed? Remember how bad it felt? Right, well remember that pain and leave the poor fucker alone. As big of a jerk he came across as, people who are pissing on him so much now look like just as big jerks, and if they're happy Punk lost because he's a jerk, and they're now becoming jerks themselves, they're lowering themselves to his level. Then it becomes the pot calling the kettle black, so why the fuck would anyone care what these hypocrites are saying?


----------



## tendodoha (Sep 11, 2016)

*Re: CM Punk just got creamed.*



Botchy SinCara said:


> You guys really think Punk gives a f8ck ? He wanted a fight and got one out come dont matter at the end of the day he got a fat pay check and went home to f*ck AJ while a bunch of no bodies post on social media


Then why did he cry in his post fight conference? Why does he keep repeating I wanted to do better, I let a lot of people down etc...etc.

Go watch to that shit. Its embarrassing.


----------



## Mr.S (Dec 21, 2009)

*Re: CM Punk just got creamed.*

As a fan of Punk's mic work n his overall wrestling character since ROH days, I am amused to see a bunch of bit*hes sucking Punk up n pretending to be smart.

I told a few hours back, this is a disaster for Dana White, he promoted Punk for 2 years with this BS Evolution of Punk documentary & huge promotion. Punk is being hugely for all this stuff in all probability. This guy got owned by a newcomer after training for 2 years n shitting on WWE all this while.

This Punk guy was shitting one everyone even current roster guys who had no beef with him, many of whom were cheering him. What do you get by sucking up to him? The guy is a self-centered narcissist who ran away because he didnt get a WM ME when he was 35 & had years & Bryan was who was booked as a lower mid-carder against Sheamus was far more popular n better than him in the ring in every respect never complained, stuck to his task n dug deep n ran away.

I pity Dana White who spend 2 years paying this guy n building him only for Punk to be embarrassed globally. Evolution of Punk my a**.....

_Punk should take the high road n walk out, go to WWE in an upper mid card role, take the money n settle the law suit, apologize n put over some guys. He will get killed in Japan's strong style in a different country n language at 37 now when he is married - he is too late to go there. You can not maintain a good lifestyle with the money he got from WWE & honestly I feel compared to any sport or entertainment WWE stars are a paid pathetic amount. If he is okay living like a lumberjack like Bryan then okay, but I don't think he is Chicago fighting a lawsuit against WWE with no regular income. 

Punk should embarrass himself anymore, he is already 37. If he is 40 n humiliated again in UFC then the Punk brand is beyond saving_
Also some of the comments are so retarded & goes against the principle of free speech, people can't criticize because Punk is rich or famous or a better wrestler n fighter than fans? Really what kind of disgusting, hypocritical, authoritarian, anti-freedom, elitist, inferiority complex minded comment is that?


----------



## razzathereaver (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: CM Punk just got creamed.*



TheFackingCrow said:


> This is a word where when you try to accomplish something big by believing in your own hard work and dedication, you are call arrogant.
> 
> What a pathetic and conformist mentality, get some fucking balls.


It's one thing to believe in yourself and your abilities, but there has to be some kind of merit to warrant that belief. If you're nearing your 40's and have absolute zero MMA experience under your belt, yet you believe you can simply waltz into the biggest, most elite fighting organisation in the world and win your first match while never having even competed in - let alone won - a single legit MMA bout prior to this, then I'm sorry, but that teeters towards the arrogant side.

And for fuck's sake, can we please stop this cop-out of calling anyone who doesn't have something positive to say about Punk a "hater"? I'm not saying there aren't any, but many people here are offering genuine criticisms towards him and they're being lambasted as haters for it. Stop that.


----------



## TheFackingCrow (Jul 9, 2016)

*Re: CM Punk just got creamed.*



KO Bossy said:


> Great post, Starbuck. I agree, Punk talked a great game and got an Iron Sheik level humbling. In that respect, I totally understand why people are satisfied. And yeah, it was totally ridiculous that Punk was so fucking cocky that he thought he could waltz in after 2 years training to and play MMA fighter. He got the interviews, the publicity and in reality, he was just a scrub amateur who, if not for his WWE celebrity, would be fighting in a cage at some dive bar in the middle of buttfuck nowhere like Wolverine in the first X-Men movie for 20 bucks. He truly thought he was hot shit and would win, but at that point, reality kicked in to set him straight.
> 
> That being said, I'm only defending him because of the few knuckleheads who are reveling in the obvious embarrassment he's feeling. I mean, he damn well knows he got humiliated, its just a fact. And he looks like a chump. I've been there before, too. Not to this large a degree, but being embarrassed sucks, so I'm not going to dance on his shame. Its called empathy. Unfortunately, some here are just so happy he got owned that they want to rub it in to the point it hurts. Like...have you (collective) never been embarrassed? Remember how bad it felt? Right, well remember that pain and leave the poor fucker alone. As big of a jerk he came across as, people who are pissing on him so much now look like just as big jerks, and if they're happy Punk lost because he's a jerk, and they're now becoming jerks themselves, they're lowering themselves to his level. Then it becomes the pot calling the kettle black, so why the fuck would anyone care what these hypocrites are saying?


How the fuck was he cocky? Did you motherfuckers even followed the whole thing? Punk wasn't delusional, always knew what he was getting into, he stated it numerous time that could get wrecked, mauled, humiliated, he knew that was a big possibility, hell he even sometimes talked as he did for segurity he was going to lose.

But he didn't give a shit and took the big chance of his life, spended two years in intensive sessions of training, got in shape and cut weight as he never did before, never gave a shit about all the distractors and the people who said he couldn't do it.

Dude passed through a lof of fucking shit just to fight and prove himself even when he didn't have any necessity of doing it, if you can't fucking respect the man for that is ok, but not realizing the magnitud of his hard work and ambition and treating him as "just a rich guy that did something for rise his ego" is fucking sickening.


----------



## JamJamGigolo (Jul 8, 2014)

*Re: CM Punk just got creamed.*

I can just picture Vince sitting in a LazYboy alone blasting NO CHANCE IN HELL while watching this fight in his den. I would pay so much to see that reaction video.


----------



## Swissblade (May 18, 2014)

*Re: CM Punk just got creamed.*



tendodoha said:


> *He gave him cold shoulder and refused to shake his hand.* Gall was actually very upset about the latter part, he talked about it in the post fight press conference. He noted that shaking the hand of your opponent is a sign of respect to someone who has worked just as hard everyday to get where you are. Gall finished off by saying "he will get there, now that he's been beat. He's a two year guy."


Yeah I know he didn't shake his hand, that's why I didn't include it when I quoted you lol. You said Punk talked trash to Gall for week and weeks, which isn't true at all.


----------



## Flair Flop (May 21, 2011)

*Re: CM Punk just got creamed.*



tendodoha said:


> Too bad Conor is all alone on this..


Punk vs Bieber! Book it. After last night my money is on Bieber


----------



## Botchy SinCara (Apr 24, 2013)

*Re: CM Punk just got creamed.*



Mr.S said:


> As a fan of Punk's mic work n his overall wrestling character since ROH days, I am amused to see a bunch of bit*hes sucking Punk up n pretending to be smart.
> 
> I told a few hours back, this is a disaster for Dana White, he promoted Punk for 2 years with this BS Evolution of Punk documentary & huge promotion. Punk is being hugely for all this stuff in all probability. This guy got owned by a newcomer after training for 2 years n shitting on WWE all this while.
> 
> ...


His brand is just fine..he lost a ufc fight everyone knew hew was going to lose...hes a wrestler and one UFC fight is not going to get rid of the years he had..Anti Punk marks can say what they will but he was over as hell in the WWE and proved himself in other promotions as well throw anyone other wwe guy in the place of punk and you have the same result. and honestly he had every right to be upset seeing how Roman had 2 WM matches back to back Punk deserved his and deserved not to have his title Reign ended by an actor


----------



## Mr.S (Dec 21, 2009)

*Re: CM Punk just got creamed.*

Also I don't get how people can this idiotic to believe as if this was some life long dream. Are you kidding me? This life long dream came to him now at 35-36-37 after a long wrestling indie & WWE career when he walked out on WWE because he did not get the Mania Main Event. 

Now he is Japan for life when he never went to Japan when Bryan or Balor did. He was always in USA being a fan of Stone Cold n he now says he is a Jericho fan n the Japanese life style. This guy would never have left WWE for Japan of UFC if he has the WM Main Event. 

This is a joke, honestly loving n all - he was 37, unemployed, needs money, it's also a new challenge n he did it n got embarrassed - Enough of this nostalgia n romanticizing as if THIS WAS HIS LIFE DREAM which he achieved by performing in UFC.

_Punk is a huge d*** & one of the most vocal guys who always talks shit about everyone & hyped everyone. So if any1 deserves this criticism now it is Punk. Man up n soak the criticism. 

No1 is above criticism_


----------



## Botchy SinCara (Apr 24, 2013)

*Re: CM Punk just got creamed.*



Mr.S said:


> Also I don't get how people can this idiotic to believe as if this was some life long dream. Are you kidding me? This life long dream came to him now at 35-36-37 after a long wrestling indie & WWE career when he walked out on WWE because he did not get the Mania Main Event.
> 
> Now he is Japan for life when he never went to Japan when Bryan or Balor did. He was always in USA being a fan of Stone Cold n he now says he is a Jericho fan n the Japanese life style. This guy would never have left WWE for Japan of UFC if he has the WM Main Event.
> 
> This is a joke, honestly loving n all - he was 37, unemployed, needs money, it's also a new challenge n he did it n got embarrassed - Enough of this nostalgia n romanticizing as if THIS WAS HIS LIFE DREAM which he achieved by performing in UFC


Unemployed ? You do know he writes for marvel dont you


----------



## CMPunkRock316 (Jan 17, 2016)

*Re: CM Punk just got creamed.*

Seriously fuck all the haters. I mean fuck'em. Punk living out his dream and props to him for that. WWE is so petty and gay that they will probably dig @ Punk tonight. Meanwhile WWE will continue to hemorrage viewers and with MNF starting tomorrow their ratings are about to head to new lows. Love that Rollins was actually speaking his true opinion on CM Punk. Knowing the 'E they will punish him. Petty bitches.


----------



## Robbyfude (Jan 21, 2014)

*Re: CM Punk just got creamed.*

Well that was obvious. The dude is 37, most MMA fighters are retired at that point, and he had zero experience before hand.


----------



## KO Bossy (Oct 23, 2011)

*Re: CM Punk just got creamed.*



TheFackingCrow said:


> How the fuck was he cocky? Did you motherfuckers even followed the whole thing? Punk wasn't delusional, always knew what he was getting into, he stated it numerous time that could get wrecked, mauled, humiliated, he knew that was a big possibility, hell he even sometimes talked as he did for segurity he was going to lose.
> 
> But he didn't give a shit and took the big chance of his life, spended two years in intensive sessions of training, got in shape and cut weight as he never did before, never gave a shit about all the distractors and the people who said he couldn't do it.
> 
> Dude passed through a lof of fucking shit just to fight and prove himself even when he didn't have any necessity of doing it, if you can't fucking respect the man for that is ok, but not realizing the magnitud of his hard work and ambition and treating him as "just a rich guy that did something for rise his ego" is fucking sickening.


How was he cocky? With 2 years training, he thought he could really be competitive with someone who's been training a lot longer and has a higher degree belt than him. And this wasn't some top class fighter, Gall is sort of average. The fact that he truly believed that with that level of training he, as a retired pro wrestler, could throw down with someone like Gall is arrogance aka cockiness. Its also delusional. The fight went as pretty much everybody expected. 

Let's also not forget the disrespectful non-handshake deal.


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96 (Oct 31, 2014)

*Re: CM Punk just got creamed.*

I think he is actually brave for going through with it. Most people would be to scared to even step in the octagon with someone. I always feel bad for the loser because they train for months to get there only to lose. I like CM Punk and all that but maybe he will be humbled from this experience and become a nicer person from it.


----------



## McGee (Jul 5, 2016)

*Re: CM Punk just got creamed.*

AJ made CM Cuck eat Mickey's creampie out of her last night.


----------



## Mr.S (Dec 21, 2009)

*Re: CM Punk just got creamed.*



Botchy SinCara said:


> Unemployed ? You do know he writes for marvel dont you


I hope he writes some decent stuff, I have not read anything great or heard anything great came from him. I don't know if that counts as a job because he has never been a writer so I take it is also a new experiment with UFC which he hopes will not fail as spectacularly as this one.

I dont think anyone who is not a writer & suddenly starts writing at 35 should be taken seriously unless they do some ground breaking stuff. You have to earn that writer tag. Speaking of Marvel, I am so looking forward to the Infinity War Series in 18 n 19! Hope they settle the case n let Ruffalo do a solo Hulk movie


----------



## Godway (May 21, 2013)

*Re: CM Punk just got creamed.*



KO Bossy said:


> Great post, Starbuck. I agree, Punk talked a great game and got an Iron Sheik level humbling. In that respect, I totally understand why people are satisfied. And yeah, it was totally ridiculous that Punk was so fucking cocky that he thought he could waltz in after 2 years training to and play MMA fighter. He got the interviews, the publicity and in reality, he was just a scrub amateur who, if not for his WWE celebrity, would be fighting in a cage at some dive bar in the middle of buttfuck nowhere like Wolverine in the first X-Men movie for 20 bucks. He truly thought he was hot shit and would win, but at that point, reality kicked in to set him straight.
> 
> That being said, I'm only defending him because of the few knuckleheads who are reveling in the obvious embarrassment he's feeling. I mean, he damn well knows he got humiliated, its just a fact. And he looks like a chump. I've been there before, too. Not to this large a degree, but being embarrassed sucks, so I'm not going to dance on his shame. Its called empathy. Unfortunately, some here are just so happy he got owned that they want to rub it in to the point it hurts. Like...have you (collective) never been embarrassed? Remember how bad it felt? Right, well remember that pain and leave the poor fucker alone. As big of a jerk he came across as, people who are pissing on him so much now look like just as big jerks, and if they're happy Punk lost because he's a jerk, and they're now becoming jerks themselves, they're lowering themselves to his level. Then it becomes the pot calling the kettle black, so why the fuck would anyone care what these hypocrites are saying?


Same here. I like Punk the pro wrestler, and I still say regardless of anything he put himself out there with risk of being humiliated like this, and that's a lot more than most people in his position would do. But yeah, like Rogan and lots of others said, it was delusional to think he could walk into the cage after two years and fight someone. Looking at what a non-athlete he was throughout this whole thing, it was even more so delusional. And I think it's true that a lot of that stemmed from his ego and opinion of himself that his star is so big that he can overcome his obvious physical and skill disadvantages. 

And yeah, his post-fight interview of chase your dreams and all that was a crock of shit. This wasn't your dream, this was just something you were allowed to do because of your pseudo-celebrity status, get off your pedestal. 

Dana White isn't being sympathetic about it either, like this guy obviously isn't fighting for the UFC again. So now we'll see how much he really does want to do this, without the fanfare and hype of UFC, and fighting in the amateur ranks.


----------



## OMG SETH ROLLINS (Jun 28, 2016)

BornBad said:


> Looks like after 2 years the CM Punk haters are finally going to Disneyland.
> 
> Whatever how he did last night but the guy is a millionaire who was spending 3 hours on the road, getting his ass kick at the gym just because he like challenge.
> Poke fun all you wants but some of your sorry asses behind your laptops will never half the balls this guy have and you'll probably the first to lick his same balls if he comeback to wrestling in two years.
> ...



Amen to that fine sir


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

*Re: CM Punk just got creamed.*

Yeah, he should've just taken a few years off and gone to New Japan or something. :francis


----------



## tendodoha (Sep 11, 2016)

*Re: CM Punk just got creamed.*



ShadowKiller said:


> Yeah I know he didn't shake his hand, that's why I didn't include it when I quoted you lol. You said Punk talked trash to Gall for week and weeks, which isn't true at all.


No you quoted the part where I said he was dis-respective little cunt to Gall. And he was. He did talk trash, he called out his record and said Gall fought a bunch of tomato cans and now he thinks he's a big deal. 




Botchy SinCara said:


> His brand is just fine..he lost a ufc fight everyone knew hew was going to lose...hes a wrestler and one UFC fight is not going to get rid of the years he had..Anti Punk marks can say what they will but he was over as hell in the WWE and proved himself in other promotions as well throw anyone other wwe guy in the place of punk and you have the same result. and honestly he had every right to be upset seeing how Roman had 2 WM matches back to back Punk deserved his and deserved not to have his title Reign ended by an actor


How can you say its fine after that humiliating embarrassing loss? He got totally exposed. As headliner noted in the first page of the thread, even his fans were in for a rude awakening. His fight career is done for. No idiot is paying money to see his ass fight ever again. His only options are to return to WWE or return to ROH. Both are humiliating ones for different reasons.


----------



## zkorejo (Jul 2, 2010)

*Re: CM Punk just got creamed.*


----------



## wkdsoul (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: CM Punk just got creamed.*



Botchy SinCara said:


> Unemployed ? You do know he writes for marvel dont you


He's practically retired at under 40 worth over 7.5 million (not counting the wife).. people think hes gonna go work flippin burgers or something... lol


----------



## tendodoha (Sep 11, 2016)

*Re: CM Punk just got creamed.*

:lmao Hogan does it again...


----------



## AJ_Styles_P1 (Apr 16, 2013)

*Re: CM Punk just got creamed.*



Wrestlefire said:


> Ooh. I struck a nerve with a Brock Lesnar shill! Ten points for me!!
> 
> MONEY!!! Brock is one of about three or four draws the UFC had. White and the UFC deliberately covered for the fact the guy was on roids or whatever and still allowed the Hunt fight to go ahead.
> 
> Stop it with the shilling.


It has nothing to do with shilling you just don't know what your taking about. The original point that u responded to was me saying how impressive it was Brock won the UFC title with no experience, and your responses aren't even around the same fight. 

No pill is going to make up for a lack of experience and that's undeniable. Try and disprove it. It takes years to build up muscle memory alone.

Randy Couture had been training & fighting for more than 10 years when Brock beat him for the UFC heavyweight title, and Brock had less than 5 fights under his belt at the time.

For gods sake please do some research.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*Re: CM Punk just got creamed.*

I can't imagine that there wasn't someone close to him in his inner circle that was real with him and told him that this was a silly dream to go after. If there wasn't anyone like that, holy yes men syndrome.

Homeboy is not a "hero" for getting paid millions to become a fighter at 37 with 2 years experience when he went into UFC because he let his emotions get in the way of logic. The reason why people are cackling and throwing memes left and right has less to do with him leaving WWE and more to do with how he's portrayed himself to be this arrogant asshole that takes no shit for 20 years. He's been a livejournal and twitter thug and for some, it's been a long time coming to see him get taken down even half a notch. 

A reporter asks him a wrestling question and he loses his shit...yet...he's only in the position he's in because of his pro wrestling background. He didn't use his birth name, he used his wrestling name in the MMA world because he knew his wrestling name means more attention. He used his wrestling entrance music because he's known as a wrestler. But dont you dare ask him a wrestling question. That's disrespectful.

Dana White knew how this was going to go down and he played Punk like a pawn. Once again, Punk's arrogance and delusional saw the offer given to him as Dana having faith in his abilities when in reality, Dana was just looking for a buyrate.


----------



## Flair Flop (May 21, 2011)

*Re: CM Punk just got creamed.*



TheFackingCrow said:


> How the fuck was he cocky? Did you motherfuckers even followed the whole thing? Punk wasn't delusional, always knew what he was getting into, he stated it numerous time that could get wrecked, mauled, humiliated, he knew that was a big possibility, hell he even sometimes talked as he did for segurity he was going to lose.
> 
> But he didn't give a shit and took the big chance of his life, spended two years in intensive sessions of training, got in shape and cut weight as he never did before, never gave a shit about all the distractors and the people who said he couldn't do it.
> 
> Dude passed through a lof of fucking shit just to fight and prove himself even when he didn't have any necessity of doing it, if you can't fucking respect the man for that is ok, but not realizing the magnitud of his hard work and ambition and treating him as "just a rich guy that did something for rise his ego" is fucking sickening.


Actions speak a lot louder than words. Just the fact that he felt he was even worthy of being on the UFC stage with no previous experience screams arrogance and entitlement. You don't seem to like people pointing out the element of him being rich, but it's a valid point here. Without his money and the notoriety he gained from his WWE career there no way he would have hopper straight to the big leagues. If he wanted respect he would have insisted in starting out at the bottom like everyone else. By using his money and notoriety he opened himself up to that fair criticism. 

All jokes aside about Bieber I actually think what that one fighter said is quite fitting. Imagine the outrage if Justin Bieber did the exact same thing Punk did here. He'd be relentlessly crucified and honestly he'd be a far bigger draw


----------



## TheFackingCrow (Jul 9, 2016)

*Re: CM Punk just got creamed.*



KO Bossy said:


> How was he cocky? With 2 years training, he thought he could really be competitive with someone who's been training a lot longer and has a higher degree belt than him. And this wasn't some top class fighter, Gall is sort of average. The fact that he truly believed that with that level of training he, as a retired pro wrestler, could throw down with someone like Gall is arrogance aka cockiness. Its also delusional. The fight went as pretty much everybody expected.
> 
> Let's also not forget the disrespectful non-handshake deal.


Gall may have more experience, but he still hasn't really defeat anybody yet, his only two wins were against two guy who never won a fight before, he was as much as a mistery as a fighter as Punk was, Punk also had a better camp.

Gall was the perfect opponent, Punk didn't won because of lack of experience, he lost because he wasnt just good enough, maybe he thought there would be a chance if he trained hard as he did, but he wasnt good enough and he lost.

That doesn't make him cocky or delusional, he just wasn't good enough to be victorious, that shit happens in life.


----------



## tendodoha (Sep 11, 2016)

*Re: CM Punk just got creamed.*


----------



## Mr.S (Dec 21, 2009)

*Re: CM Punk just got creamed.*



wkdsoul said:


> He's practically retired at under 40 worth over 7.5 million (not counting the wife).. people think hes gonna go work flippin burgers or something... lol


These are the kind of dumb responses that needs correcting - 

1 - Do you have any proper links to justify he made 7.5M million? Most the numbers I see come out of people's butt n are ridiculous. Say for ex - if he made 1M a year in the last 2 years doesnt mean he made that for say 10 years

2 - Taxes?

3 - Other expenditure including home, expensive car

4 - No1 is saying he will be poor will do minimum wage jobs. When you earn say 600,000$ or 800,000$ a year you get used to a certain lifestyle & you can't afford. That income is not good enough to last 40-50 years.

And pay for your expenses n fight a lawsuit with WWE. A wrestler's body is like a time bomb, Punk knows he can do 4-5 years with his body, he has to earn as much as he can n be settled for life. Because when he is 50 n will have that very expensive operation, he will need money to fall back on!


----------



## Dr. Middy (Jan 21, 2015)

*Re: CM Punk just got creamed.*



KO Bossy said:


> How was he cocky? With 2 years training, he thought he could really be competitive with someone who's been training a lot longer and has a higher degree belt than him. And this wasn't some top class fighter, Gall is sort of average. The fact that he truly believed that with that level of training he, as a retired pro wrestler, could throw down with someone like Gall is arrogance aka cockiness. Its also delusional. The fight went as pretty much everybody expected.
> 
> Let's also not forget the disrespectful non-handshake deal.


I think that he was playing that up in order to get reaction. The best thing Punk had to his name what his character and talking ability more than anything, and its not like he was going to flat out say he was going to lose while building up for the fight. 

He knew he was losing, NO WAY he was that delusional. He was just doing his job in trying to promote the fight by being cocky and all. Clearly when he was talking to Gall right after he lost and raising his arm meant that he had to know. 

But yeah, the training he had was good to maybe face some of the lowest level amateurs. In the end, UFC did agree to sign him and hey, if I was in his position I would have jumped on it too.


----------



## AJ_Styles_P1 (Apr 16, 2013)

*Re: CM Punk just got creamed.*



The5star_Kid said:


> No, it goes to show what happens when you fight genuine competition.
> 
> Lesnar has much more of a wrestling back ground than fake fighter wanabe Punk but Lesnar feasted in his first 3 fights on mediocre heavyweights and old men. Then he got put in his place by the rise of the new gen of heavyweights in Cain.
> 
> ...


Kurt Angle had a wrestling background too, he still would have gotten his ass whipped by Chuck Liddell and at the time Liddell was old and at the end of his career too. Wouldn't have meant a thing.

Brock fought & beat Frank Mir for the heavyweight title when Frank was 29. 

And just fighting and beating anyone with over 10 years experience like Couture when u have next to no MMA experience is impressive, u can't make up for lost time with fighting.

Yes Brock lost to Cain, and he would lose to some others, guess why? Same reason Punk lost, his lack of experience. That's what I'm saying, that's why its impressive that he went in their and did when he did with no experience.

So how is it, that those guys weren't genuine competition but no name Mickey Gall with 1 pro fight under his belt is? That's BS, they all were good competition, its the UFC. Everyone is good.


----------



## why (May 6, 2003)

*Re: CM Punk just got creamed.*

Its not like you have to be an A level athlete to make it in MMA unlike in pro basketball and football, but Punk is easily the least physically gifted wrassler since Triple H. That plus his age.. it spelled disaster


----------



## Mr.S (Dec 21, 2009)

*Re: CM Punk just got creamed.*



TheFackingCrow said:


> Gall may have more experience, but he still hasn't really defeat anybody yet, his only two wins were against two guy who never won a fight before, he was as much as a mistery as a fighter as Punk was, Punk also had a better camp.
> 
> Gall was the perfect opponent, Punk didn't won because of lack of experience, he lost because he wasnt just good enough, maybe he thought there would be a chance if he trained hard as he did, but he wasnt good enough and he lost.
> 
> That doesn't make him cocky or delusional, he just wasn't good enough to be victorious, that shit happens in life.



Not just that Punk was treated like the second coming of Jesus n Dana White escorted him n made Mickey Gall beat someone in his 2nd match to "EARN" a match with CM Punk. Go watch Evolution of Punk n how Punk came over n talked about having a "QUICK" match with Gall n acted so cocky.

Dana White was parading Punk like some God. Anyways what bugs me is Dana White bought the rights to Cult of Personality n Punk got a 3 minute entrance!

And still Punk got destroyed against a guy with 2 UFC matches.


----------



## Pummy (Feb 26, 2015)

*Re: CM Punk just got creamed.*



CancelWWENetwork said:


> Seriously fuck all the haters. I mean fuck'em. Punk living out his dream and props to him for that. WWE is so petty and gay that they will probably dig @ Punk tonight. Meanwhile WWE will continue to hemorrage viewers and with MNF starting tomorrow their ratings are about to head to new lows. Love that Rollins was actually speaking his true opinion on CM Punk. Knowing the 'E they will punish him. Petty bitches.


How can he get laughed and embarrassed himself is somehow WWE fault? :hhh3


----------



## wwe9391 (Aug 31, 2016)

*Re: CM Punk just got creamed.*

So when can we expect the next podcast with Cabana when Punk this time rips on UFC?


----------



## attituderocks (Jul 23, 2016)

*Re: CM Punk just got creamed.*

Smh at people here making fun of McGregor, Faber, etc calling them pussies for running around yet say Punk is a hero, brave, and good fighter.


----------



## Stephen90 (Mar 31, 2015)

CM Punk will probably get a contract with Bellator. He'll probably end up fighting Royce Gracie.


----------



## AJ_Styles_P1 (Apr 16, 2013)

*Re: CM Punk just got creamed.*



skarvika said:


> No doubt this is the case. There's always been competition between pro wrestling and MMA, and I'm sure Dana is getting sick of all these pro wrestling offshoots thinking they can hack it in MMA. He chucked one of the most promising young guys out there at him because he knows it would make the 'big shot wrestler' look like a bitch...CM Punk, who is one of this generation's wrestling icons, is the perfect guy to make an example of.


I agree, part of me thinks he did that on purpose aswell to make an example out of Wrestling. He did it before with a guy from the boxing world too, I can't remember his name but he was against Randy Couture I'm pretty sure.

Like Punk said he was going to start lower, why would Dana come to him and offer this contract, then put him against a fighter that he clearly shouldn't have been against.

My original thought before was they came to Punk because of his starpower hoping for him to come in and do well & be a draw right, but if that's the case you would think they would have wanted him to succeed.

Its a shame, I give props to Punk though. That ground and pound was rough man he laid in those shots, again what a fighter this kid is but Punk to his credit he held in their, took it and tried his hardest to escape rather than giving his back right away. He was determined there's no doubt, & I respect him for that.


----------



## Mr.S (Dec 21, 2009)

*Re: CM Punk just got creamed.*

Punk is such a fraud for calling out Rock when he did the same - this guy is a hypocrite

Punk - "I told him that everyone else is going to say that about you through your entire career. Why are you going to say that about yourself? Don't ever put yourself down. Even if you think you don't deserve to be on the main card, you're on the main card. Just shut the f*ck up and fake it till you make it. Don't sell yourself short.'"

Micky Gall - "He said, 'Always feel you belong,'" Gall explained when asked what Punk told him. "I was pretty vocal in feeling that I didn't belong on the UFC poster. Urijah Faber and Jimmie Rivera fought before me. Those are two veterans. I'm an MMA purist. I respect the veterans of the game and they're more deserving of the spot.

"Between me and Punk, before tonight, we had a combined two fights. I was 2-0 and he was 0-0. It was kind of a weird thing."

This was Micky Gall who thought Punk's fame got Micky Gall in the posters ahead of veterans & they had a combined 2 fights & were both rookies. Micky Gall did not feel he deserved to be on that card or on the poster. That is humility.

Punk is such a bitc*, he told Gall to fake it even if he didn't believe it. This is the guy who called Rock out!


----------



## wkdsoul (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: CM Punk just got creamed.*



Mr.S said:


> These are the kind of dumb responses that needs correcting -
> 
> 1 - Do you have any proper links to justify he made 7.5M million? Most the numbers I see come out of people's butt n are ridiculous. Say for ex - if he made 1M a year in the last 2 years doesnt mean he made that for say 10 years
> 
> ...


Most sites and info available (on the net admittedly) put him at around the 7mil mark, (net worth) not counting the settlement of the contract from WWE/2K or endorsements/work since etc. 

I wasn't really having a go at you, but the status of 'unemployed' like a UFC loss is gonna put him on the street, by some major over reactions :grin2: . He can easy pick up work making more than any of us most places. Comic Book writing, appearances, Q&A, even a commentary job at ROH lol. As well as being well known for being kinda cheap.

I'm sure AJ can pick up a tab


----------



## TheFackingCrow (Jul 9, 2016)

*Re: CM Punk just got creamed.*



Mr.S said:


> Not just that Punk was treated like the second coming of Jesus n Dana White escorted him n made Mickey Gall beat someone in his 2nd match to "EARN" a match with CM Punk. Go watch Evolution of Punk n how Punk came over n talked about having a "QUICK" match with Gall n acted so cocky.
> 
> Dana White was parading Punk like some God. Anyways what bugs me is Dana White bought the rights to Cult of Personality n Punk got a 3 minute entrance!
> 
> And still Punk got destroyed against a guy with 2 UFC matches.


I watched all the episodes of the evolution of Punk and follow all his way to his debut and Punk was always humble and showed a tone of respect and love the sport and everybody.

And as far as i'm corned Dana always knew about the possibility of Punk being murdered in the octagon but as everybody else, he really didn't knew how it was really going to end up, Dana treated him as what he was, a big name and a big possibility of cash, after his lost, he probably doesn't see him in that way anymore.


----------



## Mr.S (Dec 21, 2009)

*Re: CM Punk just got creamed.*



Pummy said:


> How can he get laughed and embarrassed himself is somehow WWE fault? :hhh3


I am ashamed to say I was a big Punk fan once. I marked when he dressed as Jeff Hardy n came out n cut those promos n I could go on. Punk fans are pathetic n a disgrace.

Dana White put Punk over the moon, treated him like a god, paid him big money, bought cult of personality, created this evolution of Punk, got his poster on the face of the event n gave a good spot over veterans.

And Dana White gave CM Punk 2 years n waited patiently. N he gave him a in a similar weight category against a complete rookie who fought 2 matches. Not only that when Mickey Gall had his 1st match on February, 2016 - 6 months ago.

When Punk said he will fight, Micky had 0 fights. He had to beat Ron Templeton to "Earn' a shot against Punk. What a joke - Guy couldn't beat a rookie n people are crying in their bed for him!


----------



## kimino (Mar 16, 2012)

*Re: CM Punk just got creamed.*

Also probably a bunch of the guys defending Punk were bashing Conor for disrespecting "wrestling" yet they dont know how disrespectful this was for any MMA fighter out there. All the talk of "you wont ever last in the octagon" or you keyboard warriors cant talk if you havent done this, when most of this guys havent even watched an UFC fight

The only positives that came of this fight was that Punk was humbled, and the laugh that i got when Punk was "punching" Gall when Gall attempted to choke him, it was is if he was tapping with a closed fist.


----------



## razzathereaver (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: CM Punk just got creamed.*



Mr.S said:


> Punk is such a fraud for calling out Rock when he did the same - this guy is a hypocrite
> 
> Punk - "I told him that everyone else is going to say that about you through your entire career. Why are you going to say that about yourself? Don't ever put yourself down. Even if you think you don't deserve to be on the main card, you're on the main card. Just shut the f*ck up and fake it till you make it. Don't sell yourself short.'"
> 
> ...


Punk probably meant well, to be fair to him. But I can't imagine that Gall would be too appreciative of receiving advice in this field from a guy who has no experience in it whatsoever, while he's been training his ass off for it for the past, what, 8 years? It can come across as very condescending.


----------



## Godway (May 21, 2013)

*Re: CM Punk just got creamed.*



Mr.S said:


> Punk is such a fraud for calling out Rock when he did the same - this guy is a hypocrite
> 
> Punk - "I told him that everyone else is going to say that about you through your entire career. Why are you going to say that about yourself? Don't ever put yourself down. Even if you think you don't deserve to be on the main card, you're on the main card. Just shut the f*ck up and fake it till you make it. Don't sell yourself short.'"
> 
> ...


I'll admit I kind of lmao at Punk trying to give Gall a motivational speech after he murdered him. Like dude, Gall is the talent here, and he knows he's the talent here. He doesn't need you to vindicate him. 

To the conspiracy theorists thinking Dana did this to bury pro wrestlers - he did NOT. One of his biggest draws in history was a pro wrestler. Anyone who can draw is important to him. If anything, he did this to get Punk off of his roster, because he's aware that he was a bad investment. He's everything Brock isn't as a UFC fighter. Now that he's demolished, with no reason to believe he'll ever be a legit combatant, Dana can cut ties with him and send him to the amateurs where he belongs.


----------



## MOX (Dec 6, 2011)

*Re: CM Punk just got creamed.*


----------



## Demolition119 (Mar 1, 2011)

*Re: CM Punk just got creamed.*

92 pages and still going strong :lmao


----------



## WWE Attitude (Jun 26, 2007)

*Re: CM Punk just got creamed.*


----------



## TB Tapp (Oct 26, 2013)

*Re: CM Punk just got creamed.*

Look in my eyes
What do you see 
A guy who tapped out in UFC

I'll give Punk some credit, he was undefeated for almost two years.


----------



## Mr.S (Dec 21, 2009)

*Re: CM Punk just got creamed.*

_Gall: “Punk, you're totally welcome to come in heavy. I'd love a little bit of whatever you're making.”

Punk: “I know, it would be the most money you've ever made in your entire life and if you think I'm giving you any of my purse, you're (expletive) crazy.”
_
{This was a few weeks ago)

He is being paid huge for UFC n suddenly discovered love for UFC now! 

And not only that he is such an arrogant pathetic jerk, he is bragging about getting all that money for nothing.

I feel bad for Dana White, he will go bankrupt paying huge for such horrible fighters


----------



## QWERTYOP (Jun 6, 2013)

*Re: CM Punk just got creamed.*

Absolutely hilarious. Stupid prick. Hopefully that might kick his ego into check just a little bit.


----------



## Aficionado (Jul 16, 2008)

*Re: CM Punk just got creamed.*



Mr.S said:


> I am ashamed to say I was a big Punk fan once. I marked when he dressed as Jeff Hardy n came out n cut those promos n I could go on. Punk fans are pathetic n a disgrace.
> 
> Dana White put Punk over the moon, treated him like a god, paid him big money, bought cult of personality, created this evolution of Punk, got his poster on the face of the event n gave a good spot over veterans.
> 
> ...


You have no idea what you're talking about.


----------



## ManiacMichaelMyers (Oct 23, 2009)

*Re: CM Punk just got creamed.*



McGee said:


> AJ made CM Cuck eat Mickey's creampie out of her last night.














Botchy SinCara said:


> Unemployed ? You do know he writes for marvel dont you


Maybe he'll write about a Superhero that goes to UFC with zero prior experience and actually wins.
That Superhero's name of course will be


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

*Re: CM Punk just got creamed.*



Jack Thwagger said:


>


Highlight of the thread right here lol. Don't even need to read anymore as it's just a pissing contest between "lulz he got knocked the fuck out man!" and the "At least he followed his dream!" people.


----------



## Griselda (Feb 3, 2009)

*Re: CM Punk just got creamed.*

I have no idea how this thread isn't closed yet.


----------



## Steve Black Man (Nov 28, 2015)

*Re: CM Punk just got creamed.*

I really wish the dude would come to his damn senses and realize that he's a far better pro wrestler than he is an MMA fighter.


----------



## TheMenace (May 26, 2013)

*Re: CM Punk just got creamed.*



ManiacMichaelMyers said:


> Maybe he'll write about a Superhero that goes to UFC with zero prior experience and actually wins.
> That Superhero's name of course will be


lulz, would Cena last 2 minutes in a UFC match? I have my doubts.


----------



## downnice (Aug 21, 2013)

*Re: CM Punk just got creamed.*

where did this get started that CM Punk was going to dominate the Welterweight division and beat Tyron Woodley for the title? He lived his dream and actually did fight unlike all these punk hater. You these Punk haters are really cute though probably sitting on their ass all day eating Cheetos and acting like they would out fight CM Punk....... give me a fucking break!


----------



## ManiacMichaelMyers (Oct 23, 2009)

*Re: CM Punk just got creamed.*



TheMenace said:


> lulz, would Cena last 2 minutes in a UFC match? I have my doubts.


...that's why it's a *Superhero **comic* written by Punk. 









_"SuperCena avenges my loss! Hehehe! Comic books are a world in which anything can happen! LOL! Don't ever show John this though!"_


----------



## razzathereaver (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: CM Punk just got creamed.*



downnice said:


> where did this get started that CM Punk was going to dominate the Welterweight division and beat Tyron Woodley for the title? He lived his dream and actually did fight unlike all these punk hater. You these Punk haters are really cute though probably sitting on their ass all day eating Cheetos and acting like they would out fight CM Punk....... give me a fucking break!


Nice projecting.


----------



## Mr.S (Dec 21, 2009)

*Re: CM Punk just got creamed.*

There were a number of WWE Superstars both past and present in attendance at the Quicken Loans Arena, including Luke Harper, Tyson Kidd, Noelle Foley, Matt Sydal, John Morrison, as well as Lucha Underground competitors Taya and Matt Cross AKA Son of Havoc. Punk’s wrestling trainer, Ace Steel, was also in attendance with Punk’s good friend Cliff Compton, formerly known as “Domino.”

Not only many Wrestlers attended the event to support him, many tweeted supported from the Bellas to Natalya to R-Truth to Kalisto n so on. 

And this guy has been shit*ing on the locker room n WWE wreslters for a while now. The guy is a pathetic person. I still would love to see him as a pro-wrestler in an upper mid-card talent in WWE. He got huge pushes n made a lot of money n ran away without putting over guys n helping make stars. He should come back n job to Finn Balor, Kevin Owens, Dean Ambrose n help them make bigger stars!


----------



## AJ_Styles_P1 (Apr 16, 2013)

*Re: CM Punk just got creamed.*



Whorse said:


> Actions speak a lot louder than words. *Just the fact that he felt he was even worthy of being on the UFC stage with no previous experience screams arrogance and entitlement. *You don't seem to like people pointing out the element of him being rich, but it's a valid point here. Without his money and the notoriety he gained from his WWE career there no way he would have hopper straight to the big leagues. If he wanted respect he would have insisted in starting out at the bottom like everyone else. By using his money and notoriety he opened himself up to that fair criticism.
> 
> All jokes aside about Bieber I actually think what that one fighter said is quite fitting. Imagine the outrage if Justin Bieber did the exact same thing Punk did here. He'd be relentlessly crucified and honestly he'd be a far bigger draw


Have you not been following this whole thing?

They went to Punk and offered a multi-fight contract, can u blame him for taking it? What is he supposed to do say no to that?

Punk obviously understands his inexperience he planned to start lower.


----------



## Pummy (Feb 26, 2015)

*Re: CM Punk just got creamed.*



downnice said:


> where did this get started that CM Punk was going to dominate the Welterweight division and beat Tyron Woodley for the title? He lived his dream and actually did fight unlike all these punk hater. You these Punk haters are really cute though probably sitting on their ass all day eating Cheetos and acting like they would out fight CM Punk....... give me a fucking break!


Nice copy and paste. I've seen this kind of post at least 10 times today


----------



## ManiacMichaelMyers (Oct 23, 2009)

*Re: CM Punk just got creamed.*

He's a stubborn bastard so he'll continue to fight, but probably in the amateurs. 
I predict mostly losses for him but maybe he'll manage to pull out a win. 
He'll realize what guys like Tough Enough "ZZ" realize in the pro wrestling world...it's probably just not for him. 
Come to thing of it, last night was a lot like when Tough Enough trainees had their first match. Terrible! But very similar in experience level and delivery. 

He'll eventually return to pro wrestling probably under a Legends contract after properly humbling himself before Vince McMahon. I think this whole fighting experiment has the possibility of getting rid of that immature part of Punk that's a little too cocky for his own good. If so, it will have been worth it. If not...well I guess there's a lot more MMA beat downs Punk's in for and deserving. But he's loving every minute of it, rite?


----------



## DevastationInc (Jul 13, 2016)

*Re: CM Punk just got creamed.*



ManiacMichaelMyers said:


> Respect should be given first to be earned.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




what a little bitch punk is. should've stayed with the scripted stuff.


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

*Re: CM Punk just got creamed.*



TheFackingCrow said:


> This is a word where when you try to accomplish something big by believing in your own hard work and dedication, you are call arrogant.
> 
> What a pathetic and conformist mentality, get some fucking balls.


Lol. I pity you the moment it finally sets in that life isn't a movie and that no, you don't get everything you want. Lucky for you it won't happen in front of the world like it did for Punk. You know yesterday I had this idea that I'd like to go to the moon. Maybe if I follow my dream and I have enough money to pretty much buy my way on to the NASA space program, in 2 years time I'll eventually make it there because it's my dream and I work hard. 



KO Bossy said:


> Great post, Starbuck. I agree, Punk talked a great game and got an Iron Sheik level humbling. In that respect, I totally understand why people are satisfied. And yeah, it was totally ridiculous that Punk was so fucking cocky that he thought he could waltz in after 2 years training to and play MMA fighter. He got the interviews, the publicity and in reality, he was just a scrub amateur who, if not for his WWE celebrity, would be fighting in a cage at some dive bar in the middle of buttfuck nowhere like Wolverine in the first X-Men movie for 20 bucks. He truly thought he was hot shit and would win, but at that point, reality kicked in to set him straight.
> 
> That being said, I'm only defending him because of the few knuckleheads who are reveling in the obvious embarrassment he's feeling. I mean, he damn well knows he got humiliated, its just a fact. And he looks like a chump. I've been there before, too. Not to this large a degree, but being embarrassed sucks, so I'm not going to dance on his shame. Its called empathy. Unfortunately, some here are just so happy he got owned that they want to rub it in to the point it hurts. Like...have you (collective) never been embarrassed? Remember how bad it felt? Right, well remember that pain and leave the poor fucker alone. As big of a jerk he came across as, people who are pissing on him so much now look like just as big jerks, and if they're happy Punk lost because he's a jerk, and they're now becoming jerks themselves, they're lowering themselves to his level. Then it becomes the pot calling the kettle black, so why the fuck would anyone care what these hypocrites are saying?


I've been embarrassed before, we all have, but I've never set myself up for humiliation in such a spectacular fashion. All the people saying that he tried and that he shouldn't be kicked when he's down are failing to realize that HE set this all up. Big risk, big reward. Had he won he'd be the cockiest man in the room and his fans would be too. But he didn't. He lost and now he needs to eat everything that comes along with it. 

I've never been a fan of his and yeah, I got a right little chuckle watching him get his ass handed to him but I'm still human. His post fight press conference was even more embarrassing than the fight and I felt bad for him. Granted, if he wasn't such an entitled arrogant prick this whole situation could have been avoided. It's hard to feel truly sorry for somebody who brings a bad situation on themselves through nothing other than sheer hubris. Everything he's going through right now is 100% his own doing. Now, unfortunately for him, he has to live with it and take the ridicule he set himself up for.


----------



## AJ_Styles_P1 (Apr 16, 2013)

*Re: CM Punk just got creamed.*

Not a Punk fan at all, never have been, (at one point I fucking hated him) but the people who clearly have an axe to grind with him, who are continuing to use this as an opportunity to get on their high horse and feed their agenda are pathetic.

Back when he was in the WWE, I was saying alot of the things that WWE loyalists have been calling him since he "abandoned them", but as a sports fan I respect him now more than ever. He really wanted to succeed. He worked his ass off.

That's the one thing I've learned about him that I do respect (putting his personality aside). He's always been willing to work and do whatever it takes to have the success he wants to have, in the E or now with MMA. Alot of guys don't have that.


----------



## hando88c (Sep 22, 2005)

*Re: CM Punk just got creamed.*



Believe That said:


>



This needs to be a smilie. unk4unk4unk4


----------



## Natecore (Sep 16, 2013)

*Re: CM Punk just got creamed.*

A prowrestler in a match that actually mattered. Such a novel idea. Was a huge rush watching Punk fight.


----------



## uknoww (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: CM Punk just got creamed.*

IMO there are 2 positive things and one negative thing coming from this fight.The positive things are that MMA didn't lose any credibility and that Mickey Gall's career isn't over.The negative thing is everything related to Punk.

I feel bad for CM Punk because that was the most humiliating performance i have seen by any fighter in UFC and i can't understand what was he thinking when he signed to fight.He is not a fighter and some people must understand that no matter how much you train if you can't fight you just can't fight.

Some people even in the first day of training they just look good and you know they can compete and others even with years of training they still look uncoordinated and with weird movment and you just know they are not good fighters.I belive CM Punk with 15 years of training would get beat just as bad as he got beat in this fight.He is not a natural fighter.


----------



## hando88c (Sep 22, 2005)

*Re: CM Punk just got creamed.*

Punk, losing just gave UFC more credibility, now they can be like look at the fake wrestler who can't win a real fight! 

At least Brock, could walk it and talk it. :brock4


----------



## DevastationInc (Jul 13, 2016)

*Re: CM Punk just got creamed.*



uknoww said:


> Some people even in the first day of training they just look good and you know they can compete and others even with years of training they still look uncoordinated and with weird movment and you just know they are not good fighters.I belive CM Punk with 15 years of training would get beat just as bad as he got beat in this fight.He is not a natural fighter.



zactley, his big mouth wrote a check, his ass couldn't cash.


----------



## ManiacMichaelMyers (Oct 23, 2009)

*Re: CM Punk just got creamed.*

Mickey Gall on Punk refusing his handshake...

_"When he didn’t shake my hand and he was giving me that hard look, I said, ’You’re an actor. You’re still acting. We’re fighting tomorrow. You know what’s going to happen. I’m going to hurt you.’ And then he kept staring at me as he walked off. I said, ‘Keep looking at me.’ That’s all."_

Source: http://www.mmafighting.com/2016/9/11/12877234/mickey-gall-reveals-what-he-said-to-cm-punk-for-not-shaking-his-hand


----------



## JBLGOAT (Mar 24, 2014)

*Re: CM Punk just got creamed.*

Imagine getting put with Carlos Condit or Jake Shields in their third professional fight. I thought maybe the UFC would protect Punk but nope.

It seemed like they might build Punk up a bit first but it seems like a got put in with a 2-0 future prospect.

The only protection you get in the UFC is a cup. Punk should have fought in the smaller orgs. I believe Punk may not have known what he was getting into and thought he would get built up and earn top pay. But lesson learned Punk. Don't go to the ultimate fighter. Go to the smaller orgs.


----------



## The Hardcore Show (Apr 13, 2003)

*Re: CM Punk just got creamed.*



Starbuck said:


> Lol. I pity you the moment it finally sets in that life isn't a movie and that no, you don't get everything you want. Lucky for you it won't happen in front of the world like it did for Punk. You know yesterday I had this idea that I'd like to go to the moon. Maybe if I follow my dream and I have enough money to pretty much buy my way on to the NASA space program, in 2 years time I'll eventually make it there because it's my dream and I work hard.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


So if you were in Punk's shoes you would of eaten all of WWE's BS when he had to lose to Del Rio because they wanted a Spanish WWE Champion for a live event tour. Lose to Triple H because he needed to look strong for Nash & Undertaker. Lose to The Rock so he could be a footnote in history to set up Rock/Cena II. Lose to Undertaker because they had nothing for either guy to do and lose to Lesnar to make up for his two loses to Cena & Triple H plus set him up for Undertaker.

That is pretty much why the guy a very bad attitude in the first place.


----------



## Trifektah (Nov 21, 2011)

*Re: CM Punk just got creamed.*



uknoww said:


> IMO there are 2 positive things and one negative thing coming from this fight.The positive things are that MMA didn't lose any credibility and that Mickey Gall's career isn't over.The negative thing is everything related to Punk.
> 
> *I feel bad for CM Punk because that was the most humiliating performance i have seen by any fighter in UFC* and i can't understand what was he thinking when he signed to fight.He is not a fighter and some people must understand that no matter how much you train if you can't fight you just can't fight.
> 
> Some people even in the first day of training they just look good and you know they can compete and others even with years of training they still look uncoordinated and with weird movment and you just know they are not good fighters.I belive CM Punk with 15 years of training would get beat just as bad as he got beat in this fight.He is not a natural fighter.


You must not watch a lot of MMA then. There are far worse beatdowns on every card. Punk did a hell of a lot better than Mickey Gall's previous opponent.


----------



## wwe9391 (Aug 31, 2016)

*Re: CM Punk just got creamed.*

Punk vs HHH main event WM35. BANK ON IT


----------



## Stinger Fan (Jun 21, 2006)

Brollins said:


> We just need to see the difference of strength. Punk was punching Gall like a girl, Gall unloaded ferocious blows on Punk. It was a thing of beauty, to be honest. I wonder what Punk will do now... He can get killed next time.


To be fair, we don't know how hard Punk can punch. Chael Sonnen(and many others) threw the same type of punches against Anderson Silva in their first fight . They're more meant to be an annoyance rather than do much damage. Unfortunately, Punk didn't get to show any stand up which makes me wonder how good he was because he looked confident rushing in , though it proved to be a bad decision in the end 



Dobbizzle said:


> Yeha he didn't seem like he was moving much, but did you see those shots he took after he was grounded? I've been punched like that, it's not like getting a few taps, you get smashed in the head like that and it's tough to know which way is up never mind throw a decent punch back. He got his ass kicked, after the first couple of blows he was likely more interested in not getting his head caved in than doing any real damage back I reckon.


Yah, you got to give Punk credit for taking those shots, they were heavy and could have KO'ed anyone , those shots were clean.


----------



## Ygor (Jul 19, 2013)

That assbeating couldn't have happened to a nicer guy. I'd like to see Ryback beat the dogshit out of CM Punk too.


----------



## Nimbus (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: CM Punk just got creamed.*

Im a huge punk mark but i have to admit hes not a good wrestler, hes not even a draw, he should just retire...this is embarrasing


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

*Re: CM Punk just got creamed.*



The Hardcore Show said:


> So if you were in Punk's shoes you would of eaten all of WWE's BS when he had to lose to Del Rio because they wanted a Spanish WWE Champion for a live event tour. Lose to Triple H because he needed to look strong for Nash & Undertaker. Lose to The Rock so he could be a footnote in history to set up Rock/Cena II. Lose to Undertaker because they had nothing for either guy to do and lose to Lesnar to make up for his two loses to Cena & Triple H plus set him up for Undertaker.
> 
> That is pretty much why the guy a very bad attitude in the first place.


:lol It's not fucking real. Christ. Punk doesn't get to pick who he beats and when. He's there to do a job just like everybody else. WWE doesn't owe him anything. It's his choice to work there and it's his choice to leave, which he did. Jesus, Punk got you marks all riled up over absolutely nothing lol. OH MY GOD WWE MADE CM PUNK DO HIS JOB WHAT A BUNCH OF ASSHOLES. Get a grip for God's sake. It's a predetermined television show at the end of the day.


----------



## uknoww (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: CM Punk just got creamed.*



Trifektah said:


> Punk did a hell of a lot better than Mickey Gall's previous opponent.


Nah.

This CM Punk fight went that long because Gall wanted a submission victory.It was bad.


----------



## AJ_Styles_P1 (Apr 16, 2013)

*Re: CM Punk just got creamed.*



ManiacMichaelMyers said:


> Mickey Gall on Punk refusing his handshake...
> 
> _"When he didn’t shake my hand and he was giving me that hard look, I said, ’You’re an actor. You’re still acting. We’re fighting tomorrow. You know what’s going to happen. I’m going to hurt you.’ And then he kept staring at me as he walked off. I said, ‘Keep looking at me.’ That’s all."_
> 
> Source: http://www.mmafighting.com/2016/9/11/12877234/mickey-gall-reveals-what-he-said-to-cm-punk-for-not-shaking-his-hand


I'm liking this kid more and more. Gunna have to keep tabs on him from now on.


----------



## AJ_Styles_P1 (Apr 16, 2013)

*Re: CM Punk just got creamed.*



uknoww said:


> Nah.
> 
> This CM Punk fight went that long because* Gall wanted a submission victory*.It was bad.


Actually he didn't, Gall said he wanted to stand toe to toe with him but Punk rushed him and his natural instincts kicked in.


----------



## blackholeson (Oct 3, 2014)

*Re: CM Punk just got creamed.*

*Ugh, he doesn't even know how to throw a punch. I'm beginning to think that Punk would have got his ass handed to him by Rousey. CM Punk totally embarrassed himself and I hope he doesn't return to wrestling. That was awful. Lol.*


----------



## Hodan (Jul 6, 2015)

*Re: CM Punk just got creamed.*

I cringe whenever someone starts their post with "at least he" because I know it would be followed by one of the following phrases:
1. ...is following his dream.
2. ...had the balls to do it.
3. ...has more money and hot a wife which can't be said for some people in the forum.
4. ...he did what few people in the world can do by going to UFC.


It is just so condescending. You are just making him seem even more of bitch than he appeared last night. 










He fought another rookie and he got the shit beaten out of him. End of story.


----------



## Godway (May 21, 2013)

We sort of seen him punch. When he first rushed Gall he was going for a punch I think, or trying to grab his head. Point is, whatever he was doing was so fucking slow that he never touched him. That was the most telling thing about this experience, Punk just isn't an athlete. His training looked awkward, his brief performance in the fight looked awkward, he's out of place.


----------



## BK Festivus (Sep 10, 2007)

*Re: CM Punk just got creamed.*



AJ_Styles_P1 said:


> Have you not been following this whole thing?
> 
> They went to Punk and offered a multi-fight contract, can u blame him for taking it? What is he supposed to do say no to that?
> 
> Punk obviously understands his inexperience he planned to start lower.


WWE has has reached out and hired countless models in the past who really didn't have the talent to perform in a wrestling ring. Just like the UFC and Punk situation, can we really blame them for taking the offer? That hasn't stopped countless fans from shitting on them and I have no doubt that a lot of those fans are the same people defending Punk by saying it's not his fault for signing. I just wanted to point out the double standard there.

Now I'm not going to bash CM Punk blindly and laugh at his expense but for someone who seemed to care about his brand, who I thought would be smarter protecting said brand, and is very outspoken about how he isn't desperate for money, should have checked his ego and realized that he was simply in a situation that was almost guaranteed to embarrass him. There is a difference from taking an opportunity with a calculated risk and having a snowball's chance in hell at succeeding. He should have realized that UFC was using him, probably having foreseen all along what the end result of him stepping into their octagon would be but hubris led him to believe he could compete at that level. 

Now that UFC got what they wanted in having this big experiment benefit them by bringing in money, it seems they are done with Punk and probably letting him go. So at the end of the day, his next fight (if there even is one) will likely be at an amateur level anyway.


----------



## DevastationInc (Jul 13, 2016)

*Re: CM Punk just got creamed.*

punk was never a draw. :bryanlol


----------



## BigDaveBatista (Aug 23, 2015)

The Hardcore Show said:


> So if you were in Punk's shoes you would of eaten all of WWE's BS when he had to lose to Del Rio because they wanted a Spanish WWE Champion for a live event tour. Lose to Triple H because he needed to look strong for Nash & Undertaker. Lose to The Rock so he could be a footnote in history to set up Rock/Cena II. Lose to Undertaker because they had nothing for either guy to do and lose to Lesnar to make up for his two loses to Cena & Triple H plus set him up for Undertaker.
> 
> That is pretty much why the guy a very bad attitude in the first place.


it must have been so hard for him, what being champion for over 400 days i mean what a burden for the poor man


----------



## infidel (Jun 27, 2016)

*Re: CM Punk just got creamed.*

looked like a guy who had never trained for a fight in his life.

wtf had he been doing the whole time?


----------



## The Hardcore Show (Apr 13, 2003)

*Re: CM Punk just got creamed.*



BigDaveBatista said:


> it must have been so hard for him, what being champion for over 400 days i mean what a burden for the poor man


He had a choice turn heel have the title for 400 days and drop it to The Rock or drop it to a heel Daniel Bryan who would of been book as a joke for six months until Rock beat him for it.


----------



## Cydewonder (Oct 4, 2013)

*Re: CM Punk just got creamed.*

Disappointed in Punk but at least he was humble in defeat. That being said props to Gall and I don't know what the hell Punk being a white belt was thinking taking on a brown belt. Im a Punk fan but damn he got his ass beat, I knew the fight was over after 3 seconds. Also I bet most of the people talking shit on here have never been in a real fight in their lives.


----------



## jim courier (Apr 5, 2013)

*Re: CM Punk just got creamed.*

The following his dream thing is garbage. It was a egomaniac millionaire's vanity project.


----------



## McGee (Jul 5, 2016)

*Re: CM Punk just got creamed.*

AJ gonna put him in a chastity belt now.


----------



## QWERTYOP (Jun 6, 2013)

*Re: CM Punk just got creamed.*



jim courier said:


> The following his dream thing is garbage. It was a egomaniac millionaire's vanity project.


This.


----------



## The_Jiz (Jun 1, 2006)

*Re: CM Punk just got creamed.*



bkfestivus said:


> WWE has has reached out and hired countless models in the past who really didn't have the talent to perform in a wrestling ring. Just like the UFC and Punk situation, can we really blame them for taking the offer? That hasn't stopped countless fans from shitting on them and I have no doubt that a lot of those fans are the same people defending Punk by saying it's not his fault for signing. I just wanted to point out the double standard there.


If you would get out of your little wrestling bubble the two aren't comparable at all and does not apply to the UFC. WWE has a brand that they NEED to protect. They welcome people, old, no experiece, nor history, irrelevant people and 9 times out of 10 embarrass their own signed talent and inexplicably bury their own brand. 

UFC will have the occasional odd ball match like the old retired boxer but in the end, there are huge consequences for the aforementioned fighter. They lose there it is, they win great we'll set up the next match right away. You can't argue with results. UFC wins either way. 

That is why WWE, not UFC, will continue to get criticized for THEIR bone head decisions. 



> Now I'm not going to bash CM Punk blindly and laugh at his expense but for someone who seemed to care about his brand, who I thought would be smarter protecting said brand, and is very outspoken about how he isn't desperate for money, should have checked his ego and realized that he was simply in a situation that was almost guaranteed to embarrass him. There is a difference from taking an opportunity with a calculated risk and having a snowball's chance in hell at succeeding. He should have realized that UFC was using him, probably having foreseen all along what the end result of him stepping into their octagon would be but hubris led him to believe he could compete at that level.


Maybe he wanted to just try it like he said over and over again. :draper2


----------



## Trublez (Apr 10, 2013)

*Re: CM Punk just got creamed.*

LMAO, fanboys are absolutely pathetic. If he won and someone said "Gall was a scrub anyway" you guys would verbally murder them. Yet when he loses and people take the piss you guys cry like bitches and can't accept it (like that Buzzard Follower guy that embarrassed himself before getting banned). Hypocrites, the lot of you. And yeah, what Punk did took balls as well as stupidity lol. Dude embarrassed himself on a worldwide stage and performed just as awfully as everyone predicted (everyone aside from the delusional fanboys).


----------



## Lm2 (Feb 18, 2008)

*Re: CM Punk just got creamed.*

Respect for a man who had no experience and still had the balls to fight in the cage against a kid who has trained JJ for 7 years.


----------



## infidel (Jun 27, 2016)

*Re: CM Punk just got creamed.*

please. never fight trained a day in my life - pay me what punk got paid and ill go and get taken down, punched in the head and tap, too.

balls? respect? bullshit.


----------



## Lethal Evans (Dec 18, 2013)

*Re: CM Punk just got creamed.*

Man, I argued so much what Punk could do and reasons why it could go his way then he gets wiped out.

Shit.

I'm sick of seeing this shit about Punk being brave for stepping in the cage, he's really not. He's spent 2 years preparing. He was taking classes at RufousSport like others and that was shown when he got his first stripe in BJJ on Evolution of Punk. If he'd stepped in against a veteran fighter sure, but Gall isn't. There are people better than Gall fighting in lower leagues than the UFC. 

Kudos to Punk for committing to this for 2 years, but as someone who does MMA; I wouldn't call him brave or gutsy. He stepped up and it wasn't enough and the amount of money he earned before & during his UFC training really doesn't make his commitment worthwhile/anything special. He doesn't have to earn his money to pay for his MMA training. I know guys who work 40 hours and train 6 days a week at the gym.


----------



## ironyman (Mar 27, 2013)

*Re: CM Punk just got creamed.*


----------



## KO Bossy (Oct 23, 2011)

*Re: CM Punk just got creamed.*



Starbuck said:


> I've been embarrassed before, we all have, but I've never set myself up for humiliation in such a spectacular fashion. All the people saying that he tried and that he shouldn't be kicked when he's down are failing to realize that HE set this all up. Big risk, big reward. Had he won he'd be the cockiest man in the room and his fans would be too. But he didn't. He lost and now he needs to eat everything that comes along with it.


Yep. He let his arrogance cloud his better judgment. And because he brought it on himself, he'll need to suck it up and take it on the chin.



> I've never been a fan of his and yeah, I got a right little chuckle watching him get his ass handed to him but I'm still human. His post fight press conference was even more embarrassing than the fight and I felt bad for him. Granted, if he wasn't such an entitled arrogant prick this whole situation could have been avoided. It's hard to feel truly sorry for somebody who brings a bad situation on themselves through nothing other than sheer hubris. Everything he's going through right now is 100% his own doing. Now, unfortunately for him, he has to live with it and take the ridicule he set himself up for.


I guess I'm just one of those people where I'm happy to see people get what's coming to them, but empathize with them when it happens. Like, that level of embarrassment must royally suck. And I dunno how awful it must feel to wake up the next morning, look at yourself in the mirror and say "yesterday was the worst day of my life, and I'm a laughing stock." Talk about being at rock bottom. But at the same time, he really was asking for it, being a pompous and disrespectful dick. I mean, its karmic balancing for sure, and it needs to happen, but that doesn't mean I don't feel bad for him looking as bad as he did.

I find this thread much more entertaining to be honest. You've got the Punk detractors having a field day with this, as if this obvious outcome somehow justifies their dislike for the guy, which is stupid because you like him or don't. Why does this fight change that? Then there are the butthurts who call him a baby and quitter because they still can't get over the fact that Punk picked his shit up and said he was done, which for some reason they cannot let go and took it as some sort of personal betrayal. And of course, there's his defenders, trying to spin this as inspirational. I agree, it takes stones to get in there, but Punk was getting paid well, this isn't like Mandela ending apartheid or something. Both sides are being ridiculous, but I find the detractors are a bit more, especially when they claim they don't care about Punk and yet this thread is almost 100 pages of people "not caring".


----------



## AJ_Styles_P1 (Apr 16, 2013)

*Re: CM Punk just got creamed.*



bkfestivus said:


> WWE has has reached out and hired countless models in the past who really didn't have the talent to perform in a wrestling ring. Just like the UFC and Punk situation, can we really blame them for taking the offer? That hasn't stopped countless fans from shitting on them and I have no doubt that a lot of those fans are the same people defending Punk by saying it's not his fault for signing. I just wanted to point out the double standard there.
> 
> Now I'm not going to bash CM Punk blindly and laugh at his expense but for someone who seemed to care about his brand, who I thought would be smarter protecting said brand, and is very outspoken about how he isn't desperate for money, should have checked his ego and realized that he was simply in a situation that was almost guaranteed to embarrass him. There is a difference from taking an opportunity with a calculated risk and having a snowball's chance in hell at succeeding. He should have realized that UFC was using him, probably having foreseen all along what the end result of him stepping into their octagon would be but hubris led him to believe he could compete at that level.
> 
> Now that UFC got what they wanted in having this big experiment benefit them by bringing in money, it seems they are done with Punk and probably letting him go. So at the end of the day, his next fight (if there even is one) will likely be at an amateur level anyway.


Well I'm not defending Punk. I had no vested interest in the fight, I didn't care what the outcome would be first of all just to put that out there.

But with Punk, you can tell he really does want to succeed in MMA, I don't think its just to fill his ego, I think he really wants to do well and establish himself. So when the biggest company comes along and they seem like they are willing to cater to you, what better opportunity than that to establish yourself? And obviously someone like Punk isn't gunna back down from that challenge right or wrong.

Do I think it should have been his first fight? absolutely not. He should have started out the way Batista did. But I understand why he did it.

The UFC definitely used him, no doubt about it. Both for money and I think to make an example out of Wrestling, there's no way a guy that good should have been his first opponent and Dana White had to know that.

But then again, Punk's overconfidence got the better of him and he paid for it so, it is what it is, mistakes are how you learn, I think his skills are better than what he showed (not saying that he's a good fighter) but it was his inexperience, he'll get another chance and he'll have a better idea of what he needs to do. 

That's my take.


----------



## Flair Flop (May 21, 2011)

*Re: CM Punk just got creamed.*

Am I remembering correctly that Punk cried and cried that Taker made more a money than him in their Mania match yet here he is rubbing it in Gall's face that he will be making more than him?


----------



## Blade Runner (Jan 24, 2012)

*Re: CM Punk just got creamed.*



AryaAnark said:


>


Classy dude is Conor. The high-level fighters might not necessarily agree with gimmicky fights in the UFC, but I'm sure that most of them respect Punk for putting his market reputation on the line by trying. It's only the pissy marks that will try to discredit what he attempted when all he did was take an opportunity that Zuffa presented to him


----------



## KO Bossy (Oct 23, 2011)

*Re: CM Punk just got creamed.*



Whorse said:


> Am I remembering correctly that Punk cried and cried that Taker made more a money than him in their Mania match yet here he is rubbing it in Gall's face that he will be making more than him?


I believe the terms are "saving face" and "looking on the bright side". He got owned, and so he's trying to buck up and focus on the money he made instead of the humiliation he received.


----------



## Schrodinger (Jul 6, 2016)

*Re: CM Punk just got creamed.*

It is just simply impossible for Punk to be relevant in MMA. He is unathletic compared utmost fighters and he's already 37. I would have more faith in him if he wasn't straight edge and was willing to inject massive amounts of testosterone into himself. If he did that, sadly, it would help him become a much more effective fighter.

I think he won't be back in the WWE for a long time. He got destroyed, so if he comes back they would have to book him to look really weak or else they would be making wrestlers look inferior. He has no future in the UFC and I think even WWE doesn't want him now. He will either disappear into obscurity or end up in ROH/NJPW or in freakshow fights in small MMA promotions.

The fight was just as lopsided as everyone predicted, Punk is probably not even good enough to hang with the lower tier fighters in Bellator or WSOF.


----------



## Berkajr (Jun 28, 2007)

*Re: CM Punk just got creamed.*



Natsuke said:


> Who the fuck cares that Punk can take out 99% of the IWC? Seriously. Who the fuck actually cares about those facts?
> 
> I'm supposed to not call bullshit about this entire scam that was Punk's MMA career because he suddenly thought he can be competitive against seasoned MMA fighters?
> 
> ...





BigDaveBatista said:


> it must have been so hard for him, what being champion for over 400 days i mean what a burden for the poor man


Haha I agree, Punk and his fans got butt hurt because WWE never saw him as THE guy, but rather being a close second guy of the company. It is not a bad thing because not many have been selected for that very top spot in WWE. Many have failed (Morales, Bret, HBK, Batista, Luger, Diesel, Warrior, Reigns, Orton, Benoit, Triple H, Savage) vdery few have succeeded (Hogan, Sammartino, Undertaker, Austin, Rock, Cena, Lesnar, Andre the Giant). 
So considering Punk got a 400+ reign, main evented against several top talents ( Cena, The Rock Alberto Del Rio, Undertaker, HHH, Bryan, Shield). Yes he did lose the majority of matches, but Punk should know that once talent reach a certain level, wins and losses are of minor importance.


----------



## Red Hair (Aug 17, 2016)

*Re: CM Punk just got creamed.*



Hodan said:


> I cringe whenever someone starts their post with "at least he" because I know it would be followed by one of the following phrases:
> 1. ...is following his dream.
> 2. ...had the balls to do it.
> 3. ...has more money and hot a wife which can't be said for some people in the forum.
> ...


And they forget they dont one of those things. Or all of those things. It's hysterical.


----------



## RelivingTheShadow (Apr 25, 2013)

*Re: CM Punk just got creamed.*

Marc Raimondi of MMAFighting.com is reporting the PPV did 650-700k buys, absolutely insane. Meltzer said any # of buys higher than 270k should be attributed to Punk. I figured this PPV would do well, but definitely not this well. It's looking to be on par, if not a bit higher than what Lesnar's UFC debut did.


----------



## TN Punk (Nov 10, 2009)

Lol at all the people with the "He gets props for trying and doing something most others wouldn't do".

Yay let's give props to the guy that got beat up.



stevefox1200 said:


> Should an actor have first acting experience in a Hollywood movie?


This actually happens. It's very similar to Punk. It's called privilege.


----------



## jbhutto (Sep 9, 2014)

*Re: CM Punk just got creamed.*

He got his ass kicked and received a nice paycheck. It is what it is. I can respect Punk's work ethic, dedication, and sacrifice, but I don't view the act itself as something that was inspirational. If his goal had been to play in the NFL/NBA or something then people would've been more aware of the ridiculousness of the proposition. Punk had about as much of a chance as James Ellsworth did against Strowman, although in Punk's case a lot more people actually bought into the whole "any man with 2 hand's has a fighting chance" philosophy. 

As far as Punk continuing ( with MMA ), I dunno. A lot of people have hobbies or interests that they don't particularly excel at. But to continue to devote your life to something you stink at?


----------



## AJ_Styles_P1 (Apr 16, 2013)

*Re: CM Punk just got creamed.*



blackholeson said:


> *I'm beginning to think that Punk would have got his ass handed to him by Rousey.*


Most Definitely, Rousey is a savage, she would probably tap out alot of guys on the WWE roster, shes incredible.



Hodan said:


> He fought another rookie and he got the shit beaten out of him. End of story.


Actually Mickey Gall had won 5 straight fights before this.

Newcoming to the UFC yes, but he wasn't a green rookie like Punk. Then when u look at Punk he had absolutely no prior combat experience. It wasn't two green rookies going in there like you think it was.



Natsuke said:


> The fucking fact that *I can't even call him by his real name, but his professional wrestling name in an MMA format should be enough to drill it into your heads that he didn't do this for the passion.*
> 
> EDIT: Holy fuck I watched the match again. He really spent 2 years to give his back to Gall who had him mounted. Yikes. Come on now.


Rhoda Rousey has a wrestling nickname, its just Punk's name that he's always had, he's known nothing else, whats the big deal?

And actually, I give him credit man he didn't give his back right away and he didn't just lay there like alot of guys, he hung in there and tried hard to get out of it at first and Mickey Gall was trying to take his head off too. Then he had no choice but to give his back.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

*Re: CM Punk just got creamed.*

Punk may have not fared well in the octagon, but he drew really well.

I won't be surprised to see him in the octagon, I can't see Dana letting go of a draw like Punk.

Also, fuck the haters, Punk proved to Vince and HHH that he can certainly draw.


----------



## Wrestlefire (Mar 31, 2016)

*Re: CM Punk just got creamed.*



AJ_Styles_P1 said:


> It has nothing to do with shilling you just don't know what your taking about. The original point that u responded to was me saying how impressive it was Brock won the UFC title with no experience, and your responses aren't even around the same fight.
> 
> No pill is going to make up for a lack of experience and that's undeniable. Try and disprove it. It takes years to build up muscle memory alone.
> 
> ...


For God's sake, do you even believe half the shit you're posting?

Do you realize how many of these fuckers in the UFC are on the gas??

And how much they've been protected in doing so?

COME ON!!


----------



## AJ_Styles_P1 (Apr 16, 2013)

*Re: CM Punk just got creamed.*



Wrestlefire said:


> For God's sake, do you even believe half the shit you're posting?
> 
> Do you realize how many of these fuckers in the UFC are on the gas??
> 
> ...


Just stop.

This isn't wrestling, this is the top level of fighting in the world, taking supplements doesn't give you natural skill, training, experience and ability. It will not win you a fight.

Have u even watched 5 MMA fights in your life?


----------



## Lodi Lawless (Mar 26, 2014)

*Re: CM Punk just got creamed.*

His next fight is going to be vs. the winner of these two sluggers re-match.


----------



## Reggie Dunlop (Nov 2, 2015)

*Re: CM Punk just got creamed.*



Lodi Lawless said:


> His next fight is going to be vs. the winner of these two sluggers re-match.


Or...


----------



## Lodi Lawless (Mar 26, 2014)

*Re: CM Punk just got creamed.*

Such poor punching technique by Punk. Makes me think he didn't even train and just took this fight as a payday.
Look at how he throws his first punch.


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

*Re: CM Punk just got creamed.*

:lol The butthurt and saltiness is strong in this ones. Look Punk got exposed. His inexperience was his downfall. Lesnar won the UFC World title in his first year. I just don't think Punk is either big enough, or has the MMA background to become a grappler or a brawler. He reminds me of Monicas UFC Wannabe BF From Friends :lol. Did you see his first punch? Did he still think he was in WWE? HAHAHA, oh shit that's right this is a real fight, the look on his face. HE clearly did not train well enough for the fight. Againgst a more adept, and experienced opponent.


----------



## TheFackingCrow (Jul 9, 2016)

*Re: CM Punk just got creamed.*



jim courier said:


> The following his dream thing is garbage. It was a egomaniac millionaire's vanity project.


If your ego takes you to work hard and do something dangerous just to prove yourself you can do it, them its a great fucking form of ego, all these pathetic losers with 0 life ambition on here should try to get it.


----------



## T-Viper (Aug 17, 2013)

*Re: CM Punk just got creamed.*



The Definition of Technician said:


> Could he have beaten Hunt if he didn't cheat? Oh How I would I love to know!


Mark Hunt could knock out an elephant with a clean shot, but that fight was very obvious how it was going to go down, USADA or no USADA... If Hunt landed a clean shot, it was going to be over. If Brock could get him down and G&P, he wasn't getting back up. 

If they fought 10 times they might win 5 each. It would always depend if Hunt could land before the takedown. I just don't understand the "Cain & Overeem beat him, therefore he sucks" argument.


----------



## Lodi Lawless (Mar 26, 2014)

*Re: CM Punk just got creamed.*



TheFackingCrow said:


> If your ego takes you to work hard and do something dangerous just to prove yourself you can do it, them its a great fucking form of ego, all these pathetic losers with 0 life ambition on here should try to get it.


Not to be a dick but he could have put on that performance without any of the hard work he put in. He just threw a girlie punch and got mauled.






*note
The Legendary Girlie Punch If Done Right No Girlie Can Defend


----------



## Cipher (Mar 27, 2016)

*Re: CM Punk just got creamed.*

CM Punk vs Teddy Hart II

Make it happen, UFC.


----------



## T-Viper (Aug 17, 2013)

*Re: CM Punk just got creamed.*



Lodi Lawless said:


> Such poor punching technique by Punk. Makes me think he didn't even train and just took this fight as a payday.
> Look at how he throws his first punch.


Ya, I have no clue what he's been doing for the last 2 years, that was like a day one mistake. It's not even hating on him, it's just the truth. Like seeing your home baseball team get creamed 20-0, what are you supposed to say? 

Hopping along like like he was riding a stick horse straight at his opponent then throwing a bad punch to leave himself open for one of the easiest takedowns ever was literally the worst gameplan you could possibly have to start your first ever pro mma fight.


----------



## RabbitHole (Mar 4, 2014)

*Re: CM Punk just got creamed.*



AJ_Styles_P1 said:


> Most Definitely, Rousey is a savage, she would probably tap out alot of guys on the WWE roster, shes incredible.


She's 135 pounds. wtf.


----------



## BlueRover (Jun 26, 2010)

*Re: CM Punk just got creamed.*

sorry ass bitch go back to the dumpster now. The biggest douche to ever become a "wrestler."

Hope he runs into Ryback after this "fight."


----------



## AJ_Styles_P1 (Apr 16, 2013)

*Re: CM Punk just got creamed.*



RabbitHole said:


> She's 135 pounds. wtf.


if she could get them on the ground she could tap them out no doubt about it. I obivously didn't mean the biggest of the biggest guys.

U saw how easily Punk fucked up and was taken down because of it, I dont think alot of the other guys are really any better at fighting.


----------



## Rick_James (May 11, 2012)

*Re: CM Punk just got creamed.*



Straw Hat said:


> Punk may have not fared well in the octagon, but he drew really well.
> 
> I won't be surprised to see him in the octagon, I can't see Dana letting go of a draw like Punk.
> 
> Also, fuck the haters, Punk proved to Vince and HHH that he can certainly draw.


Where can they go from here though? I mean honestly. Punk vs Rhonda Rousey? Or maybe bring in another celebrity and do something like Punk vs Regis Philbin lol. I know they got lots of buys, but even one more match will compromise their integrity here.


----------



## Heath V (Apr 9, 2014)

*Re: CM Punk just got creamed.*

100 pages about the failure of punk...

What a dick move not shaking the guys hand too..


----------



## ManiacMichaelMyers (Oct 23, 2009)

*Re: CM Punk just got creamed.*



Lodi Lawless said:


> Such poor punching technique by Punk. Makes me think he didn't even train and just took this fight as a payday.
> Look at how he throws his first punch.


The other thing that really sticks out is how little he even protects himself from that onslaught. He just gets pummeled and does little about it. I think he was just so overwhelmed and started legit panicking. I mean he's crying post fight ffs. I wonder if Punk went back to his hotel room, stared at the mirror and said this to *himself*...

Phil Brooks...


----------



## Reaper (Sep 4, 2013)

*Re: CM Punk just got creamed.*



Believe That said:


>


The saddest part about this is that it looks like he was in a beatdown for his life against a bunch of gangbangers and not a 2 minute controlled fight 

:kobelol


----------



## Jason C. Doucette (Sep 5, 2016)

*Re: CM Punk just got creamed.*

Now there's a gimmick.... come back to WWE as the delusional "Triumphant Hero".


----------



## Rowdy Yates (Nov 24, 2014)

*Re: CM Punk just got creamed.*



Lodi Lawless said:


> Such poor punching technique by Punk. Makes me think he didn't even train and just took this fight as a payday.
> Look at how he throws his first punch.



:nowords


----------



## Reaper (Sep 4, 2013)

*Re: CM Punk just got creamed.*



The Inbred Goatman said:


> Marc Raimondi of MMAFighting.com is reporting the PPV did 650-700k buys, absolutely insane. Meltzer said any # of buys higher than 270k should be attributed to Punk. I figured this PPV would do well, but definitely not this well. It's looking to be on par, if not a bit higher than what Lesnar's UFC debut did.


And Dana White laughed all the way to the bank and basically and not even candidly publicly went on record implying that he doesn't care if Punk ever comes back. 

If anything, Punk will now sell PPV's on the strength of how badly he can lose the next one ... 

As someone pointed out, they can basically pick up a hobo off the street, pretend to give him food, money and shelter, and suggest that he trained, put him in a ring and have him beat up --- and people will pay to watch that too. Doesn't mean it's good or bad, but ultimately this is kinda what happened with Punk already anyways - and that was the real selling point .. not the fact that people followed Punk. Punk couldn't sell that much in the WWE. He didn't "really" sell the PPV. 

It was the _concept _that a random hobo off the street was getting a chance to show if he can do it within 2 years or not.


----------



## Red Hair (Aug 17, 2016)

*Re: CM Punk just got creamed.*



Reaper said:


> And Dana White laughed all the way to the bank and basically and not even candidly publicly went on record implying that he doesn't care if Punk ever comes back.
> 
> If anything, Punk will now sell PPV's on the strength of how badly he can lose the next one ...
> 
> ...


Thanks for being the 1000th comment :smile2:


----------



## li/<o (Jan 18, 2009)

*Re: CM Punk just got creamed.*

I am a Punk fan, but he got way to cocky towards in the end his ego got to big and thought it was to big for the WWE and wanted to pull a Brock which no way in hell he could he is an entertainer a wrestler he is no MMA fighter. That takes years of experience. I was 99.9 percent he was going to get beaten in the octagon his best move is to actually go back to the WWE. Right now the WWE has a the advantage since his lost, Punk lost credibility so unless the WWE gets desperate I know Punk is expecting a contract on his terms, more than what the WWE wants.


----------



## wwe9391 (Aug 31, 2016)

*Re: CM Punk just got creamed.*

Punk will not get a huge buy rate like that a 2nd time. They wont strike lightning twice and i even think Dana knows this


----------



## marshal99 (Jan 6, 2016)

*Re: CM Punk just got creamed.*



TheFackingCrow said:


> Punk always showed himself humble and a lot of respect to everybody and the sport during the whole thing, in fact he never throw a negative thing about Gall during the build up, while Gall was always little arrogant prick everytime he had the opportunity to talk.


Punk said something like gall only fought 2 tomato cans so he's nothing , dismissing him outright even though punk saw gall in his last fight , he always said that he'll win and his fans will be happy. Punk was overconfident and arrogant , thinking that sparring sessions can substitute for real cage experience.


----------



## SavoySuit (Aug 10, 2015)

*Re: CM Punk just got creamed.*

All you folks thinking Punk might want to go back to WWE... you know he's not doing that anytime soon, right?

He just said the UFC was the best night of his life (outside of marrying his wife). He'll fight again, even if it's not in the UFC.


----------



## FriedTofu (Sep 29, 2014)

*Re: CM Punk just got creamed.*

Punk marks defending their idol is more entertaining than anything in the WWE of UFC. :lol


----------



## marshal99 (Jan 6, 2016)

*Re: CM Punk just got creamed.*



Mr.S said:


> Not just that Punk was treated like the second coming of Jesus n Dana White escorted him n made Mickey Gall beat someone in his 2nd match to "EARN" a match with CM Punk. Go watch Evolution of Punk n how Punk came over n talked about having a "QUICK" match with Gall n acted so cocky.
> 
> Dana White was parading Punk like some God. Anyways what bugs me is Dana White bought the rights to Cult of Personality n Punk got a 3 minute entrance!
> 
> And still Punk got destroyed against a guy with 2 UFC matches.


That entrance of his got more time than his match.


----------



## attituderocks (Jul 23, 2016)

*Re: CM Punk just got creamed.*



The Definition of Technician said:


> It's different considering in the WWE he's busting his ass for more than 200 days a year wrestling on house shows, RAWs, training, discussing ideas with your boss who hates you, NON STOP FUCKING work, and then a part time person comes for 1 day, is told to go do a segment for 15 min and get paid more. in UFC, they fight 3 times a year at most and that's it.


Hilarious you hate Brock so much for being a "lazy" part timer and gets paid to do shit. Yet Punk comes in with no fighting experience and gets paid a shit ton of money to suck and you kiss his ass.


----------



## Mr . k (Jun 13, 2011)

*Re: CM Punk just got creamed.*

That was embarrassing to watch.


----------



## SavoySuit (Aug 10, 2015)

*Re: CM Punk just got creamed.*

What did you expect??


----------



## Raw-Is-Botchamania (Feb 13, 2015)

*Re: CM Punk just got creamed.*

Punk can cream AJ Lee every day.
Punk can buy your life.
Punk does what he wants.

That's three things the Ls in this thread chain-orgasming to Punk's loss can't even dream about.


----------



## samizayn (Apr 25, 2011)

Stinger Fan said:


> To be fair, we don't know how hard Punk can punch. Chael Sonnen(and many others) threw the same type of punches against Anderson Silva in their first fight .


Not the same thing exactly. When you're in a dominant or neutral position you can use them rather than gas yourself out, but the only remotely threatening strikes from bottom are elbows in full guard. Punk was desperation punching because he didn't have the ability to get out from under Gall and that was all he could attempt as some last resort means of offense. They were absolutely meaningless, which is why they were not counted as significant strikes, and all of Chael's, for example, were.


----------



## marshal99 (Jan 6, 2016)

*Re: CM Punk just got creamed.*



SavoySuit said:


> All you folks thinking Punk might want to go back to WWE... you know he's not doing that anytime soon, right?
> 
> He just said the UFC was the best night of his life (outside of marrying his wife). He'll fight again, even if it's not in the UFC.


The question, will he ? Other fight organisation won't pay him as much as the UFC did and money is all that matters. Punk was whining in the past during his wwe stint because he wasn't paid as much as cena. That guy has an ego , he should go to japan and do PRIDE or other japanese mma promotions , go fight those giant heavyweight cans out there like hong man choi or bob sapp and get crushed by them.


----------



## lma0 (Aug 22, 2016)

*Re: CM Punk just got creamed.*



ManiacMichaelMyers said:


> I hope a lot more of these threads of "what wrestler would do good in UFC" can stop too.
> The answer is just about none of them outside of Lesnar.
> Sure, some could probably try and fight at the amateurs but going to the UFC is a different beast and tonight proved that.
> 
> ...


So ignorant, just because someone like Punk (who lets be honest is too old, looks awkward throwing punches, doesn't have background in fighting, or some freak strength, etc)tried and failed it means nobody from WWE would do good in UFC?
Lesnar got destroyed in UFC, he just like Punk thought he could actually fight and tapped out in first fight, and later on got absolutely destroyed by Cain and Alistair. Brock is nothing but a bitch who can't take a punch.

I'm pretty sure many of actual tough guys from WWE would destroy plenty of UFC fighters if they got chance to train like Punk or Brock did.
Everybody is underestimating these guys and what they can/could do just because they are some "fake" fighters. 

Shiting on Pro Wrestlers needs to stop, these guys take bumps, chair shots, moves with big impact on daily basis for 300+ days a year and now somehow because Punk failed now it means they are not tough and they would all embarrass themselves?


----------



## ManiacMichaelMyers (Oct 23, 2009)

*Re: CM Punk just got creamed.*



lma0 said:


> So ignorant, just because someone like Punk (who lets be honest is too old, looks awkward throwing punches, doesn't have background in fighting, or some freak strength, etc)tried and failed it means nobody from WWE would do good in UFC?
> Lesnar got destroyed in UFC, he just like Punk thought he could actually fight and tapped out in first fight, and later on got absolutely destroyed by Cain and Alistair. Brock is nothing but a bitch who can't take a punch.
> 
> I'm pretty sure many of actual tough guys from WWE would destroy plenty of UFC fighters if they got chance to train like Punk or Brock did.
> ...


I'm not shitting on pro wrestlers just ignorant fans like you that think that so many of them that play tough guys are actually tough guys in real life that can hang in UFC. They can't. They're actors just like Gall said. If they were true tough guys, they'd train in MMA instead of breaking their bodies in the WWE. They could just dominate in a single fight...but none do (outside of Brock). Only their delusional mark fans think they can because they're ignorant.

I respect what they do but taking body bumps isn't the same as being in a real fist fight. A lot of them have talked about wanting to do it, but few have because it's not that easy. My issue isn't with WWE guys trying MMA, it's with ignorant fans thinking that playing a tough guy on TV makes someone a real tough guy. Samoa Joe would get embarrassed too despite coming off hard as fuck in a wrestling ring. Some of the names people throw out are ridiculous. Names of guys that haven't even shown the slightest interest in fighting. So stupid. :no:

And you just called Brock a bitch? :lmao 
Dude is a former UFC Heavyweight Champion aka Supreme Warrior aka NOT a bitch.



Raw-Is-Botchamania said:


> Punk can cream AJ Lee every day.
> Punk can buy your life.
> Punk does what he wants.
> 
> That's three things the Ls in this thread chain-orgasming to Punk's loss can't even dream about.


Punk has knots all over his head, a deformed ear, and is suffering a public humiliation. 
Problems the money and wife can't soothe.



Schrodinger said:


> I don't get what is so brave about what Punk did. All the people defending him shit on outside celebrities like David Arquette or Floyd Mayweather coming in and "wrestling" for WWE. It's only when a WWE guy goes into a completely other industry that it is courageous and badass.


This a million times. Punk was Arquette last night. A lame celebrity sideshow outside his element that was booked as a side-show attraction solely for a few extra buys.
#quoteception


----------



## Schrodinger (Jul 6, 2016)

*Re: CM Punk just got creamed.*

I don't get what is so brave about what Punk did. All the people defending Punk are the same people that shit on outside celebrities like David Arquette or Floyd Mayweather coming in and "wrestling" for WWE. It's only when a WWE guy goes into a completely different industry that it is courageous and badass. 

Yeah, props to him for trying, but he was laughably bad and sports fans criticize and make fun of bad sports performances all the time. Punk is not immune to this treatment just because he tried really hard. It was one of the worst beat downs in UFC history and is going to be used by every non WWE fan to discredit the abilities and toughness of WWE guys for a long time.

It would have been just as brave if Punk had chosen to start in a small promotion and fight a non-UFC caliber fighter for his debut. Instead he chose to debut in the venue that would give him the most money and draw the most eyeballs so he could remain relevant. This was not just about pursuing a dream, it was about money and satisfying his ego. If it was just about the love of MMA and pursuing a dream he could have had at least a couple of fights outside the UFC like everyone else.


----------



## Cipher (Mar 27, 2016)

*Re: CM Punk just got creamed.*

I've noticed diehard Punk and Bullet Club fans tend to be the cringiest fans.


----------



## Smarkout (Apr 9, 2015)

*Re: CM Punk just got creamed.*

Is is really this big of a deal? Guy was unhappy in WWE and took a chance in UFC. He got his ass handed to him but he seemed happy after getting absolutely destroyed in this fight. 

So MMA isn't exactly for him... He got a nice pay day, and carved out a pretty good life for himself. Good for him, and I would hope anybody here would take the same opportunities if they were presented to them.


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

Looking back over the fight, looked like Gall had his hands wrapped around Punk's leg, but couldn't have he at least tried to sprawl? Literally no takedown defence, the shot by Gall wasn't perfect either.


----------



## Lodi Lawless (Mar 26, 2014)

*Re: CM Punk just got creamed.*



Smarkout said:


> Is is really this big of a deal? Guy was unhappy in WWE and took a chance in UFC. He got his ass handed to him but he seemed happy after getting absolutely destroyed in this fight.
> 
> So MMA isn't exactly for him... He got a nice pay day, and carved out a pretty good life for himself. Good for him, and I would hope anybody here would take the same opportunities if they were presented to them.


I get what you are saying but I think most of us saw something very negligent about that fight. For instance, Punk getting a training documentary that now looking back on it, seems like a big troll job. I know he is rich but that was an incredibly poor decision. Why didn't his camp stop this fight from happening or why didn't they get some out of shape bum for Punk to beat down. He was being sold as a UFC fighter who has never trained until 2 years ago in that tie he was injured for a combined 6 months. The thing was gross and voyeuristic. I don't think Punk should be applauded not should the UFC or anyone involved. I never saw shit like this but I would have had the same result had I been out there and I have never trained.


----------



## oleanderson89 (Feb 13, 2015)

*Re: CM Punk just got creamed.*



Berkajr said:


> Haha *I agree, Punk and his fans got butt hurt because WWE never saw him as THE guy*, but rather being a close second guy of the company. It is not a bad thing because not many have been selected for that very top spot in WWE. Many have failed (Morales, Bret, HBK, Batista, Luger, Diesel, Warrior, Reigns, Orton, Benoit, Triple H, Savage) vdery few have succeeded (Hogan, Sammartino, Undertaker, Austin, Rock, Cena, Lesnar, Andre the Giant).
> So considering Punk got a 400+ reign, main evented against several top talents ( Cena, The Rock Alberto Del Rio, Undertaker, HHH, Bryan, Shield). Yes he did lose the majority of matches, but Punk should know that once talent reach a certain level, wins and losses are of minor importance.


Not as much butt hurt as Hogan marks who go out of their way to defend their racist idol. Punk lost clean and he had a terrible fight. Nobody is saying anything in his defense in that aspect.


----------



## attituderocks (Jul 23, 2016)

*Re: CM Punk just got creamed.*



Schrodinger said:


> I don't get what is so brave about what Punk did. All the people defending Punk are the same people that shit on outside celebrities like David Arquette or Floyd Mayweather coming in and "wrestling" for WWE. It's only when a WWE guy goes into a completely different industry that it is courageous and badass.


This. WWE fans trash Vince for bringing in celebs/star attractions like Shaq, Snookie, Grumpy Cat and complain that they take they spot of other wrestlers who are more deserving. Yet they are okay with no experience 40 year old ex wrestler coming in and taking some other fighter's spot in UFC. It's probably worse for UFC because they are a legit sport and have some sideshow freak like CM Prick come in to fight on main card is damaging to their brand.

On the other hand, I love to have The Shield go to the Octagon and get their ass handed to them. So WWE marks can shut up about wrestlers being tougher than UFC fighters.


----------



## Stephen90 (Mar 31, 2015)

*Re: CM Punk just got creamed.*

This is clearly how out of control Punk's ego was. He thought Gall would be easy opponent. Boy was he wrong. Should have fought a total can to test himself out.


----------



## ThEmB0neZ (Jan 24, 2012)

*Re: CM Punk just got creamed.*









Poor Punk:grin2:


----------



## Blade Runner (Jan 24, 2012)

*Re: CM Punk just got creamed.*

1000 comments later and the same geeks are STILL throwing rocks at the guy. Unfuckingreal :lmao


----------



## BEE (Dec 6, 2007)

*Re: CM Punk just got creamed.*

Funny how there are those that says Punk can't draw but the numbers the PPV drew and the number of replies this thread is getting (and still getting) says otherwise.


----------



## zkmwvpce (Aug 13, 2016)

*Re: CM Punk just got creamed.*



lma0 said:


> Yes I just called Brock a bitch because he is a bitch.
> Dude never earned his title shot, if he had to fight people like Cain and others to earn his title shot he would do same as Punk did.
> He beat fighter way out of his prime, way smaller than him for title and as soon as he faced Cain and Alistair he got fucking destroyed, bitch even tapped out in his first fight lmao.
> 
> He got fucking destroyed, he had to run back to WWE to help his ego lol.


Yes, Lesnar tapped to Mir, but he dominated that fight and what happened in the rematch again?

Nice twisting of history to fit your narrative there.Brock was weakened by his decease.He had no choice but to leave.As soon as he felt 100% he immediately wanted to go back to UFC even while still under contract with WWE.Brock didn't "run back" anywhere.WWE bend over backwards for him to go back to them.


----------



## Rowdy Yates (Nov 24, 2014)

*Re: CM Punk just got creamed.*










Absolute awful take down from Gall. One swift right knee from Punk there and its game over for Mickey. That was a panic take down. If Mickey tried that shit with 90% of the welter division it would be lights out


----------



## RetepAdam. (May 13, 2007)

*Re: CM Punk just got creamed.*

How about The Miz and Dolph Ziggler reenacting the Punk/Gall fight at the start of their match at Backlash tonight? :lol


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/775180482581450752


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT (Sep 21, 2004)

*Re: CM Punk just got creamed.*

:rekt :cmj2

Fucking new smileys to commemorate this event :LOL


----------



## lma0 (Aug 22, 2016)

*Re: CM Punk just got creamed.*



zkmwvpce said:


> Yes, Lesnar tapped to Mir, but he dominated that fight and what happened in the rematch again?
> 
> Nice twisting of history to fit your narrative there.Brock was weakened by his decease.He had no choice but to leave.As soon as he felt 100% he immediately wanted to go back to UFC even while still under contract with WWE.Brock didn't "run back" anywhere.WWE bend over backwards for him to go back to them.


Ah diverticulitis excuses, people still using them.
Take a look at Lesnar vs Cain or Alistair, had nothing to do with diverticulitis, Brock looked scared to death before fights even started because he knew he would get fucked up badly.
Look at the way he fought, holding his arms up, the way he moves, he was scared to death.
If Brock really was good fighter or wasn't scared to death of those 2 fighters he would ask for rematches, but he didn't because he knows he would get fucked up badly again.
His fame earned him title shot, if he had to fight to deserve title shot he would quit UFC just like he quit WWE back in the day.

Keep riding his dick, even Brock himself knows diverticulitis or no diverticulitis he would get manhandled by Cain and Alistair and plenty of other fighters.
Once people stopped being scared of his size and strength and realized he is afraid of punches it was the end of Brock, he got destroyed like a bitch he is.


----------



## Lodi Lawless (Mar 26, 2014)

*Re: CM Punk just got creamed.*



Rowdy Yates said:


> Absolute awful take down from Gall. One swift right knee from Punk there and its game over for Mickey. That was a panic take down. If Mickey tried that shit with 90% of the welter division it would be lights out


Nah. He just took advantage of Punk's mistake. People panicking do not usually beat their opponent to literal tears mercilessly and with great ease.


----------



## Rowdy Yates (Nov 24, 2014)

*Re: CM Punk just got creamed.*



Lodi Lawless said:


> Nah. He just took advantage of Punk's mistake. People panicking do not usually beat their opponent to literal tears mercilessly and with great ease.


Obviously there was not much to panic about when he had Punks back and was pounding him with shots but that take down was piss poor. He left his head totally exposed and any half decent fighter (which Punk obviously is not) would have kneed his head off his shoulders


----------



## ManiacMichaelMyers (Oct 23, 2009)

*Re: CM Punk just got creamed.*



lma0 said:


> You really are ignorant, I never said EVERY single one of them is toughest guy you would ever met, and I don't give a fuck about Joe, never in my life even watched his match or segment.


More of the same. Punk got beat up and you are sad. Okay.
:cmj2

I said pro wrestlers are tough for taking bumps but that doesn't make them good fighters or any of the names that get thrown around by geeks like yourself actually credible. 
If/when an individual goes and fights and does well then they'll get my respect, not beforehand. 
But go ahead and think that your favorites can hang in the top fighting organization going right now all with zero proof. 

Oh and your favorites don't just train and go to UFC. The Punk thing was a side show based around Punk's popularity at the time he left WWE. Swagger and Cesaro and whoever else you mentioned wouldn't get the offer. Guys don't just train and end up in UFC. Who's ignorant? If anything, guys who are interested start off like everyone else in the amateurs. Get a clue.

I would love however to see Swagger get rekt too in UFC just for the lolz so if you can make that magically happen...LET'S DOOOO THISSSS!


----------



## zkmwvpce (Aug 13, 2016)

*Re: CM Punk just got creamed.*



lma0 said:


> Ah diverticulitis excuses, people still using them.
> Take a look at Lesnar vs Cain or Alistair, had nothing to do with diverticulitis, Brock looked scared to death before fights even started because he knew he would get fucked up badly.
> Look at the way he fought, holding his arms up, the way he moves, he was scared to death.
> If Brock really was good fighter or wasn't scared to death of those 2 fighters he would ask for rematches, but he didn't because he knows he would get fucked up badly again.
> ...


Thank you mr armchair doctor.The only reason Lesnar was scared was because he was never 100% in his first bout with UFC, his decease was weakening him.As he said during interviews, he knew something wasn't right but didn't know what.

Yeah, Brock was so scared of punches he came back years later, much older, against a guy *known for his punches*.LOL, great logic.


----------



## Lodi Lawless (Mar 26, 2014)

*Re: CM Punk just got creamed.*



Rowdy Yates said:


> Obviously there was not much to panic about when he had Punks back and was pounding him with shots but that take down was piss poor. He left his head totally exposed and any half decent fighter (which Punk obviously is not) would have kneed his head off his shoulders


That's true. I'm not saying Gall is elite but he was a pro, which you hope in the future the UFC and athletic commissions would be more careful about who they award that title too.


----------



## Godway (May 21, 2013)

*Re: CM Punk just got creamed.*



Rowdy Yates said:


> Obviously there was not much to panic about when he had Punks back and was pounding him with shots but that take down was piss poor. He left his head totally exposed and any half decent fighter (which Punk obviously is not) would have kneed his head off his shoulders


Did you notice how off balance Punk was? Because I'm pretty sure Mickey Gall did. Look at his "punch" :lol Gall knew what he was doing. He took him down the way that he did because he knew he could, because he was fighting a weekend warrior.


----------



## Rowdy Yates (Nov 24, 2014)

*Re: CM Punk just got creamed.*



Lodi Lawless said:


> That's true. I'm not saying Gall is elite but he was a pro, which you hope in the future the UFC and athletic commissions would be more careful about who they award that title too.


It will look even worse on Punk if Gall gets smoked in his next fight. That attempted punch from Punk was absolutely feeble though . Dear o dear :lmao


----------



## attituderocks (Jul 23, 2016)

*Re: CM Punk just got creamed.*



lma0 said:


> You really are ignorant, I never said EVERY single one of them is toughest guy you would ever met, and I don't give a fuck about Joe, never in my life even watched his match or segment.
> Those guys fucking destroy their bodies every night, wrestling through injuries and pain yet somehow UFC fighters are "tough" for fighting few times a year?
> I wish guys like Swagger, Cesaro, and few others actually trained and went to UFC, just to shut up ignorant idiots like you.
> You would see that someone like Punk doesn't represent entire WWE, and that most of them could actually fight unlike Punk.
> ...


How can you be mad at the Punk haters yet you are saying worse stuff about Brock? You are being more of an asshole than Punk haters are


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

*Re: CM Punk just got creamed.*

"According to Marc Raimondi, UFC 203 may have done anywhere between *650-700,000 pay-per-view buys*, which would be a big success."

Clearly, Punk won this night! :clap


----------



## ManiacMichaelMyers (Oct 23, 2009)

*Re: CM Punk just got creamed.*

People really just don't understand what makes a professional UFC fighter. :no:
The more some of you cry about it, the more I just look at the small and large GIFs of Punk taking those bombs and laugh my ass off. :lol



THANOS said:


> Clearly, Dana won this night! :clap


Fixed.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck (Dec 20, 2014)

*Re: CM Punk just got creamed.*

Even after AJ Styles wins the WWE WHC this is still the top thread :lmao:lmao:lmao I friggin love it.


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT (Sep 21, 2004)

*Re: CM Punk just got creamed.*

People being the salty that people are poking fun at Punk when he brought it on him and everyone knew the consequence when he would get his ass kicked :cmj2


----------



## Blade Runner (Jan 24, 2012)

*Re: CM Punk just got creamed.*



THANOS said:


> "According to Marc Raimondi, UFC 203 may have done anywhere between *650-700,000 pay-per-view buys*, which would be a big success."
> 
> Clearly, Punk won this night! :clap


In fairness, it was a very bad night for him as far as his brand and market value is concerned. This did his image absolutely no favors in the short-term . That being said, he clearly brought a new set of eyeballs to the UFC on Saturday. From a monetary standpoint, and to prove that he could draw without the WWE machine, I agree that it was a success.


----------



## Rowdy Yates (Nov 24, 2014)

*Re: CM Punk just got creamed.*

One thing people seem to be over looking though is that in the post fight presser Punk said he intended his entrance into MMA was to be at the lower level of competition. "This opportunity got presented to me and i would have been a fool to say no". 

If this is true then all the hate should be aimed towards Dana for this farcical mismatch. Not Punk for accepting it. As many haters have claimed on here they would have fought Gall for that sort of money. Punk would have been a fool to say no and despite the hate for the guy i think the vast majority would agree that he is anything but stupid


----------



## The_Jiz (Jun 1, 2006)

*Re: CM Punk just got creamed.*



Rowdy Yates said:


> Absolute awful take down from Gall. One swift right knee from Punk there and its game over for Mickey. That was a panic take down. If Mickey tried that shit with 90% of the welter division it would be lights out


There's no need to pretend like you know what you're talking about. 

He saw Punk cocking his right arm for a punch from a mile away. There was no way for Punk to telegraph that into a knee in that short time span. Gall beat him very soundly matter of fact. 


WINNING DA BASED GAWD said:


> People being the salty that people are poking fun at Punk when he brought it on him and everyone knew the consequence when he would get his ass kicked


I don't think anyone would argue he didn't get his ass kicked. What else is there to discuss? 

Giving Punk props for doing a real fight is salty? :draper2

Pro wrestling's biggest troll Conor McGregor just gave Punk mad props for stepping into the octagon.


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

*Re: CM Punk just got creamed.*



DAMN SKIPPY said:


> In fairness, it was a very bad night for him as far as his brand and market value is concerned. This did his image absolutely no favors in the short-term . That being said, he clearly brought a new set of eyeballs to the UFC on Saturday. From a monetary standpoint, and to prove that he could draw without the WWE machine, I agree that it was a success.


I don't think this affected his brand at all really. He was the heavy underdog going in and the expect happened. If anything, this actually probably helped his brand by making him more humble and likable to a group of fans that hated him as a WWE wrestler and hated him as an outsider to the UFC. 

If he fights again for the promotion he could do similar or better numbers. Another 2 years of intense training and a shit can opponent to gift him a win could do wonders for him.


----------



## Lodi Lawless (Mar 26, 2014)

*Re: CM Punk just got creamed.*



Rowdy Yates said:


> One thing people seem to be over looking though is that in the post fight presser Punk said he intended his entrance into MMA was to be at the lower level of competition. "This opportunity got presented to me and i would have been a fool to say no".
> 
> If this is true then all the hate should be aimed towards Dana for this farcical mismatch. Not Punk for accepting it. As many haters have claimed on here they would have fought Gall for that sort of money. Punk would have been a fool to say no and despite the hate for the guy i think the vast majority would agree that he is anything but stupid


Yeah I would have got my ass kicked, flipped everyone off, cashed my check and rode my limo home. The issue is did his coach lie to him or did Dana White lie to him about the quality of his opponent and where his skill level was? He seemed genuinely convinced that he could win.


----------



## Rowdy Yates (Nov 24, 2014)

*Re: CM Punk just got creamed.*



The_Jiz said:


> There's no need to pretend like you know what you're talking about.
> 
> He saw Punk cocking his right arm for a punch from a mile away. There was no way for Punk to telegraph that into a knee in that short time span. Gall beat him very soundly matter of fact.


:lmao

A 90 year old man with any sort of fighting background would have had time to telegraph and execute a knee to the head in that situation. Very sloppy from Gall. He was not to know how limited Punk was. Weather or not if i know what i am talking about the take down was massively risky and piss poor


----------



## The_Jiz (Jun 1, 2006)

*Re: CM Punk just got creamed.*



Rowdy Yates said:


> :lmao
> 
> A 90 year old man with any sort of fighting background would have had time to telegraph and execute a knee to the head in that situation. Very sloppy from Gall. He was not to know how limited Punk was. Weather or not if i know what i am talking about the take down was massively risky and piss poor


Gall first and foremost is an amateur pro wrestler. For every second he leaves the fight standing up would only put himself in danger. He put all of his effort into that one take down because it was his ticket to victory. 

But no in real time Punk had a running head start with his right hand clenched. It was obvious he was going for the haymaker. His momentum had himself too far gone to do anything other than to helpless watch Gall shoot for the double leg take down.

Looking at the gif, Gall might've even baited Punk to throw the first punch because he dropped his hands before shooting on him.


----------



## Schrodinger (Jul 6, 2016)

*Re: CM Punk just got creamed.*



Rowdy Yates said:


> :lmao
> 
> A 90 year old man with any sort of fighting background would have had time to telegraph and execute a knee to the head in that situation. Very sloppy from Gall. He was not to know how limited Punk was. Weather or not if i know what i am talking about the take down was massively risky and piss poor


You don't know what you're talking about. To throw a counter knee you need to have your feet planted on the ground, you cannot be rushing forward. If you don't believe me you yourself try walking with your hands up and try to throw a hard knee. 

Gall anticipated that Punk was going to throw a punch and made a slight calculated risk. That does not mean that he wouldn't try a better shot against a more threatening opponent. 

You are just looking for any reason to discredit Gall when he actually put on a very good performance.


----------



## AJrama (Feb 9, 2014)

*Re: CM Punk just got creamed.*

I wonder how that must feel to spend multiple years trying so hard at something and pouring so much money into it and then, not only get nothing out of it, but to get completely humiliated in front of the whole world and maybe a permanently messed up ear for it.


----------



## Believe That (Aug 19, 2014)

*Re: CM Punk just got creamed.*



DAMN SKIPPY said:


> 1000 comments later and the same geeks are STILL throwing rocks at the guy. Unfuckingreal :lmao


Most of them post like this 

Poor punk,Hes a real man unlike anyone of you. He gets to bang AJ 

BLAH BLAH BLAHHHHH


----------



## Whatarush (Jan 21, 2015)

*Re: CM Punk just got creamed.*

He was as bad as they were saying. You see that punch he threw? LOL!!!


----------



## ecclesiastes10 (Aug 2, 2016)

*Re: CM Punk just got creamed.*

he cant come back as a wrestler...who could believe him


----------



## stevefox1200 (Jul 7, 2009)

*Re: CM Punk just got creamed.*

When I say my dream is to get my ass kicked by a man in front of crowd people don't call me a hero, they call me a masochistic exhibitionist 

A very hard M if you will


----------



## RLStern (Dec 27, 2014)

*Re: CM Punk just got creamed.*



Reaper said:


> And Dana White laughed all the way to the bank and basically and not even candidly publicly went on record implying that he doesn't care if Punk ever comes back.
> 
> If anything, Punk will now sell PPV's on the strength of how badly he can lose the next one ...
> 
> ...


----------



## Rowdy Yates (Nov 24, 2014)

*Re: CM Punk just got creamed.*



Schrodinger said:


> You don't know what you're talking about. To throw a counter knee you need to have your feet planted on the ground, you cannot be rushing forward. If you don't believe me you yourself try walking with your hands up and try to throw a hard knee.
> 
> Gall anticipated that Punk was going to throw a punch and made a slight calculated risk. That does not mean that he wouldn't try a better shot against a more threatening opponent.
> 
> You are just looking for any reason to discredit Gall when he actually put on a very good performance.


fpalm

Why would i want to discredit Gall? I could not give a toss about Punk and the fight went exactly how i thought it would. Well not exactly as i expected it to be over in under a minute

I didnt even notice the take down from that angle until i saw the gif. I have been watching MMA for about 8 years now and you can claim all day that i dont know what i am talking about but it was one hell of a calculated risk from Gall and a piss poor take down. He is lucky that Punk has zero agility and the reflexes of a corpse which at the time is something he would not have known for certain

With the way Gall thrown his head towards Punks knee it would not have took much force at all to have stunned him cold.


----------



## ManiacMichaelMyers (Oct 23, 2009)

*Re: CM Punk just got creamed.*



Rowdy Yates said:


> Absolute awful take down from Gall. One swift right knee from Punk there and its game over for Mickey. That was a panic take down. If Mickey tried that shit with 90% of the welter division it would be lights out


Awful take down? WTF? He ended up beating the fuck out of Punk! More like effective take down. You Punk marks are just too much! :lol 
Now you're coming up with imaginary scenarios of what didn't happen! Ooh. "Punk could've kneed him!" fpalm No. He swung, missed and got his head caved in.

Mickey wouldn't use this strategy unless another celebrity joke came at him the way Punk did. Seriously delusional marks. Just like Rogan referred to Punk. Delusional. 

Here's the Rogan quote not that you care, but here it is...

_“I admire CM Punk for taking the chance, I really do. But, it was delusional. That’s my feeling, it was my feeling watching him hit the bag, when I was watching him punch things. It’s not like he can’t ever learn, but there’s a journey as a martial artist. There’s a path that each martial artist is on and different people are on different paths. There’s a reason why brown belts don’t compete with white belts in jiu-jitsu tournaments. It’s not fair, and what we saw tonight was not fair. Mickey Gall’s way better, he’s really good.”
Read more at http://www.wrestlezone.com/news/753...rton-vs-wyatt-at-backlash#1kFcQqhjd3hyQUTh.99_


----------



## promoter2003 (Nov 1, 2012)

*Re: CM Punk just got creamed.*



















WWE promoted this guy as the longest reigning champ in 20 plus years lol. Looks good on them lol.


----------



## Rowdy Yates (Nov 24, 2014)

*Re: CM Punk just got creamed.*



ManiacMichaelMyers said:


> Awful take down? WTF? He ended up beating the fuck out of Punk! More like effective take down. You Punk marks are just too much! :lol
> Now you're coming up with imaginary scenarios of what didn't happen! Ooh. Punk could've kneed him! fpalm No. He swung, missed and got his head caved in.
> 
> Mickey wouldn't use this strategy unless another celebrity joke came at him the way Punk did. Seriously delusional marks. Just like Rogan referred to Punk. Delusional.
> ...



Punk mark? :lmao

I am actually shitting on Punk by pointing out what a easy opportunity he had to take the guys head off

I couldn't give a fuck about the guy. Never once until the last few days have i ever even used his name in a post. I am a fan of MMA and unlike the likes of you i stay up till daft o clock in the morning every weekend to watch cards. 9 times out of 10 a take down as weak as that would have been punished 

Yes Gall ended up beating the fuck out of Punk but as far as take downs in MMA go that was piss fucking poor. Gall was not expecting Punk to charge him like that and put himself in a fucking dreadful position while shooting for the take down. You have eyes and can see the fucking gif. Stop concentrating on Punks pathetic effort of a punch and look how exposed Galls head is and how low he is when he makes contact with Punk

You Punk haters are far more embarrassing than his marks thats for sure. Why you would have so much salt towards a guy you will never meet i dont know. Truly fucking pathetic


----------



## ManiacMichaelMyers (Oct 23, 2009)

*Re: CM Punk just got creamed.*



Rowdy Yates said:


> Punk mark? :lmao
> 
> I am actually shitting on Punk by pointing out what a easy opportunity he had to take the guys head off
> 
> ...


Ok then why even point it out then? The takedown was done as a response not as an offensive of course Gall didn't expect the charge but his takedown response was still effective as in leading to his dominant win. 

Whether or not it was the most beautiful takedown you've ever seen is irrelevant. No one cares about that outside hardcore MMA purists. Most of us just enjoyed the beatdown and not nitpicking technique. 

Granted, Gall still has a lot to prove in UFC and has publically stated so but the story in this thread is the beatdown and humiliation of CM Punk.


----------



## kimino (Mar 16, 2012)

*Re: CM Punk just got creamed.*



ManiacMichaelMyers said:


> Ok then why even point it out then? The takedown was done as a response not as an offensive of course Gall didn't expect the charge but his takedown response was still effective as in leading to his dominant win.
> 
> Whether or not it was the most beautiful takedown you've ever seen is irrelevant. No one cares about that outside hardcore MMA purists. Most of us just enjoyed the beatdown and not nitpicking technique.
> 
> Granted, Gall still has a lot to prove in UFC and has publically stated so but the story in this thread is the beatdown and humiliation of CM Punk.


To be fair he is right, Gall was exposed, any decent striker would have nailed a knee or a kick there, it wasnt a good takedown, it was enough because he was fighting an amateur but if he was going to appeal for bigger fights and to make a name for himself he should have done that better.

I think his comment even points that Punk was fighting a very average MMA fighter. Punk has poor reflexes he used all brain capacity in throwing that slow and weightless punch so he didnt even know how to react to that takedown attempt.


----------



## marshal99 (Jan 6, 2016)

*Re: CM Punk just got creamed.*



Rowdy Yates said:


> Punk mark? :lmao
> 
> I am actually shitting on Punk by pointing out what a easy opportunity he had to take the guys head off
> 
> ...


That's ridiculous. Bet you will criticised Gall's first UFC match as well. That guy should haver block the punch , he could have counter attack gall and beat him up and gall would have lost , right ?


----------



## kimino (Mar 16, 2012)

*Re: CM Punk just got creamed.*



marshal99 said:


> That's ridiculous. Bet you will criticised Gall's first UFC match as well. That guy should haver block the punch , he could have counter attack gall and beat him up and gall would have lost , right ?


Dont know whats the point of this, the 2 are quite different situations.


----------



## ManiacMichaelMyers (Oct 23, 2009)

*Re: CM Punk just got creamed.*



kimino said:


> To be fair he is right, Gall was exposed, any decent striker would have nailed a knee or a kick there, it wasnt a good takedown, it was enough because he was fighting an amateur but if he was going to appeal for bigger fights and to make a name for himself he should have done that better.
> 
> I think his comment even points that Punk was fighting a very average MMA fighter. Punk has poor reflexes he used all brain capacity in throwing that slow and weightless punch so he didnt even know how to react to that takedown attempt.


I don't think anyone including Gall is seeing himself as a top level UFC fighter at this point which is where my confusion about this is coming in. Gall is very humble about his level at the moment. 

_"I don't want to be disparaging, but I was fighting an amateur," Gall said at the post-fight press conference, per Shaun Al-Shatti of MMA Fighting. "So I 100-percent need to prove myself still. That's why I'm excited to get going now. Now the real work, now the real fights. Every fight is a fight, and he's training at Roufusport, a great place, (so) I do feel a sense of accomplishment, sure. I came in there, I loved seeing the crowd, all of that stuff, but yeah, I don't feel like I beat a great fighter. I beat a fighter, not a great fighter."

Gall has dedicated his life to mixed martial arts and began training at 16-years-old. The Brazilian Jiu Jitsu brown belt has been beating up fighters more experienced than Punk his entire career.

"I know two-year guys. I beat up 10-year guys. I've been doing it since I was a teenager, so I knew what to expect. I knew I'd be able to dominate," Gall said._
http://www.bloodyelbow.com/2016/9/11/12881410/ufc-203-mma-news-interview-mickey-gall-cm-punk-phil-brooks-fight-wwe



marshal99 said:


> That's ridiculous. Bet you will criticised Gall's first UFC match as well. That guy should haver block the punch , he could have counter attack gall and beat him up and gall would have lost , right ?


I watched that fight a day or two before UFC 203 and once I did I knew CM was dead meat. Apparently CM watched it too and commented something to the effect that he'd never seen anyone rush up on Gall like he did which is why he went for that..

Once I saw Gall raining the blows at this opponent I knew...


----------



## Not Lying (Sep 9, 2013)

*Re: CM Punk just got creamed.*



attituderocks said:


> You still being the biggest hypocrite on this forum.


of course, for those that can't read.


----------



## Schrodinger (Jul 6, 2016)

*Re: CM Punk just got creamed.*



Rowdy Yates said:


> fpalm
> 
> Why would i want to discredit Gall? I could not give a toss about Punk and the fight went exactly how i thought it would. Well not exactly as i expected it to be over in under a minute
> 
> ...


You may not be a Punk mark, but I'm sure you wanted him to win really bad for the honor of all WWE wrestlers lol.

If you have really watched MMA for 8 years then you're either a terrible fan or you're just acting uneducated on purpose. Joe Lauzon pulled off a very similar takedown on Gabe Rudiger because he anticipated the winging overextended punch just like Gall did. Maybe it was a bit low, but Gall is a 24 year old in his 3rd pro fight. A good MMA fan would acknowledge that that was a very good effort from such a green fighter. 

You are butthurt that Gall destroyed Punk. You don't have to admit it but it's obvious to everyone.


----------



## Rowdy Yates (Nov 24, 2014)

*Re: CM Punk just got creamed.*



ManiacMichaelMyers said:


> Ok then why even point it out then? The takedown was done as a response not as an offensive of course Gall didn't expect the charge but his takedown response was still effective as in leading to his dominant win.
> 
> Whether or not it was the most beautiful takedown you've ever seen is irrelevant. No one cares about that outside hardcore MMA purists. Most of us just enjoyed the beatdown and not nitpicking technique.
> 
> Granted, Gall still has a lot to prove in UFC and has publically stated so but the story in this thread is the beatdown and humiliation of CM Punk.


I pointed it out as i had only just noticed it when i seen the gif and simply pointed out that a half decent fighter would have punished it. and then the C.M Punk hate brigade come out in full force. 

I am no MMA expert but i will be watching every card the U.F.C put on and am very interested in how Gall will progress. I watch things like Inside the octagon and can sit for hours while purists like Dan Hardy break down fights and fighters techniques etc. I honestly could not give a toss about Punk. In fact i will be glad to see the back of him and all the posters who have zero interest in MMA yet all become experts for one fight every blue moon



kimino said:


> To be fair he is right, Gall was exposed, any decent striker would have nailed a knee or a kick there, it wasnt a good takedown, it was enough because he was fighting an amateur but if he was going to appeal for bigger fights and to make a name for himself he should have done that better.
> 
> I think his comment even points that Punk was fighting a very average MMA fighter. Punk has poor reflexes he used all brain capacity in throwing that slow and weightless punch so he didnt even know how to react to that takedown attempt.


Finally somebody gets it. The original post i made i pointed out that Punk looked terrible but Galls take down was piss poor. It will be interesting to see how Mickey does next time but if he is as sloppy as he was with that take down he will get found out pronto




marshal99 said:


> That's ridiculous. Bet you will criticised Gall's first UFC match as well. That guy should haver block the punch , he could have counter attack gall and beat him up and gall would have lost , right ?


I am not sure that even you have a clue what are going on about with this post so i wont even attempt a response


----------



## marshal99 (Jan 6, 2016)

*Re: CM Punk just got creamed.*

You are no MMA expert but yet you can be a armchair expert believes that Punk could have knee Gall when he went for the supposedly weak takedown ?


----------



## lma0 (Aug 22, 2016)

attituderocks said:


> How can you be mad at the Punk haters yet you are saying worse stuff about Brock? You are being more of an asshole than Punk haters are


How I am mad at Punk haters dude?
If anything I could be called "Punk hater" because I think he is most overrated wrestler in last 10 years right next to his wife, most overrated diva of all time.



zkmwvpce said:


> Thank you mr armchair doctor.The only reason Lesnar was scared was because he was never 100% in his first bout with UFC, his decease was weakening him.As he said during interviews, he knew something wasn't right but didn't know what.
> 
> Yeah, Brock was so scared of punches he came back years later, much older, against a guy *known for his punches*.LOL, great logic.


Brock was running away whole fight, crowd even laughed at him being scared of Hunt's punches lol.



ManiacMichaelMyers said:


> More of the same. Punk got beat up and you are sad. Okay.
> :cmj2
> 
> I said pro wrestlers are tough for taking bumps but that doesn't make them good fighters or any of the names that get thrown around by geeks like yourself actually credible.
> ...


Im srs confused now, that guy said I'm mad at Punk haters, now you said I'm sad Punk lost.
Believe me dude I'm glad Punk lost, I don't like him at all, I was happy he left WWE, reason I'm replying to you is because you claim other superstars would end up same way, which is not true.

You are ignorant dude, you are so sure they would get humiliated just like Punk when you absolutely have no idea how would they do, if they can fight at all, or how good.
Give some of them 1-2 years of training just like Punk got and see how they will do, I guarantee you some of them will actually put up a fight and even win, just because they are pro wrestlers doesn't mean they are retards and unable to fight.

All WWE fighters would get offer from Dana simply because people like you would pay to see them getting destroyed, you wanna tell me someone with Swaggers background wouldn't get a chance from Dana, don't be an idiot, Dana just like Vince would do anything for money.

Hell even someone like Bo Dallas shit talking some famous UFC fighter would get offer simply because people would pay to see him destroyed.


----------



## Rowdy Yates (Nov 24, 2014)

*Re: CM Punk just got creamed.*



Schrodinger said:


> You may not be a Punk mark, but I'm sure you wanted him to win really bad for the honor of all WWE wrestlers lol.
> 
> If you have really watched MMA for 8 years then you're either a terrible fan or you're just acting uneducated on purpose. Joe Lauzon pulled off a very similar takedown on Gabe Rudiger because he anticipated the winging overextended punch just like Gall did. Maybe it was a bit low, but Gall is a 24 year old in his 3rd pro fight. A good MMA fan would acknowledge that that was a very good effort from such a green fighter.
> 
> You are butthurt that Gall destroyed Punk. You don't have to admit it but it's obvious to everyone.


You want me to acknowledge that a piss poor take down was actually a good effort simply because Gall is a rookie and that will make me a good MMA fan?. O.K then

Over extended punch :lmao. Punk trotted over and threw the most pathetic half arsed punch ever seen. Gall literally could have stepped to one side and tripped him over. Mickey could turn out to be a top fighter but the fact remains that in my eyes he left himself terribly open and shot the take down far to low. If punk had a tiny bit of a fighters brain he could have easily telegraphed Gall and kneed his head off. Fortunately for Mickey Punk was as bad as the sparring videos suggested

I am totally gutted that Punk got beat though. You got me on that one (Y)



marshal99 said:


> You are no MMA expert but yet you can be a armchair expert believes that Punk could have knee Gall when he went for the supposedly weak takedown ?


Pissing against the wind here aint i

Yes marshal i believe that Punk could have knee Gall when he went for the supposedly weak takedown and yes i worked that out from my armchair. I hope my opinion has not offended you to much


----------



## ManiacMichaelMyers (Oct 23, 2009)

*Re: CM Punk just got creamed.*



lma0 said:


> Im srs confused now, that guy said I'm mad at Punk haters, now you said I'm sad Punk lost.
> Believe me dude I'm glad Punk lost, I don't like him at all, I was happy he left WWE, reason I'm replying to you is because you claim other superstars would end up same way, which is not true.
> 
> You are ignorant dude, you are so sure they would get humiliated just like Punk when you absolutely have no idea how would they do, if they can fight at all, or how good.
> ...


You can take up for the wrestlers all you want but the fact is despite a lot of talk about interest, very few have gone through with it and just about all start at the amateur ranks unless they have built a big name for themselves like Lesnar or Punk. 

:lol at the idea that I'd pay to see any of this shit. I didn't pay to see Punk fight. Why when a short GIF tells the story? All your shit talk is pure fantasy anyway. None of those guys have even close to the popularity that Punk gained outside WWE so no, none of them would get the same deal. Now, a guy like Rock, Cena, etc...sure based off the name. But Swagger? Dallas? :lmao Absurdity. 

I'm sure there's a few guys that might be able to hang in MMA, no doubt. What I'm saying is that UFC is the premier MAJOR LEAGUES of MMA and that you don't just waltz in there unless you have marquee credibility so all this fantasy talk is ridiculous and I still contend that most WWE guys would get wasted in the UFC even after 2 years of training. Believe otherwise if you will based on that they get thrown through tables. :shrug

Finally. "Most" doesn't mean all. Stop being so hurt. Obviously Lesnar showed that a WWE guy can do well. I'm not hating on pro wrestlers just ignorant wrestling fans. How many times do I have to repeat this shit?


----------



## marshal99 (Jan 6, 2016)

*Re: CM Punk just got creamed.*



Rowdy Yates said:


> Pissing against the wind here aint i
> 
> Yes marshal i believe that Punk could have knee Gall when he went for the supposedly weak takedown and yes i worked that out from my armchair. I hope my opinion has not offended you to much


Everyone has opinions and that's fine. Expecting a noob like Punk to know what to do when someone rush him is stupid though. He has no MMA experience , no ground game , no amateur wrestling background , his jit jitsu is at the beginner's level - white. At that moment , when punk got rushed , his thoughts was probably "oh fuck , defend , try to run away , don't fall"


----------



## KC Armstrong (Jun 19, 2013)

*Re: CM Punk just got creamed.*



> Brock was running away whole fight


----------



## greasykid1 (Dec 22, 2015)

*Re: CM Punk just got creamed.*

I've been a fan of Punk for a hell of a long time - as a pro wrestler.

Frankly, any result other than what actually happened at UFC203 would have been a surprise. No matter how much smack wrestling fans talk about wrestlers being tough and "able to take anyone down", it's just doesn't translate to the octagon.

I can't stand UFC. I find it incredibly boring and dislike the attitude displayed by many of the fighters. But it's as legit as it gets. Punk got caught and had no choice but to tap. Maybe it could have gone the other way if Punk had gotten the first hold locked in, but we'll never know.

Honestly, I hope this is a wake up call for him and he gets the hell away from MMA. People that insist on going back generally end up forced out by a permanent injury. He talks about how he wants to sleep in his own bed every night, and wrestling generally won't allow that. Well, I'm sure everyone would LIKE to stay home every day, but unless you have money in the bank (pardon the pun), you have to go to work ...


----------



## Reaper (Sep 4, 2013)

*Re: CM Punk just got creamed.*

For all the people whining about Gall looking bad, or the takedown being shit ... 

Umm ... How often does anyone put in 100% effort into doing something when they know that even if they put in 25% of the same effort in order to attain the same result? 

The thing is that Punk was so, so, so bad and Gall recognized that immediately that he didn't even need to start out fighting the best fight he was capable of fighting. When you're a pro, you recognize an extreme advantage immediately and you don't necessarily have to put in your greatest effort. Personally, I actually felt that once Gall had him down, he didn't even hit him with the hardest punches he could throw (maybe one or two were, but not all of them were). Punk was completely and utterly out of his depth and it looked like during his "training" he never actually took a single real punch.


----------



## vitaminb1 (Sep 11, 2016)

*Re: CM Punk just got creamed.*

He got played and mugged off by Dana use your brains it's clear. Dana and co had their eye on Gall and wanted a way to get him known by the masses fast, what better way than to shame CM Punk. 

A man with zero experience against a brown belt in BJJ come the fuck on now, Dana and co knew exactly what was goign to happen now Gall is a household name. If they really wanted Punk to stand a chance he would have faced the guy Gall beat first. Simple this was all a ploy to get Gall into the mainstream and it worked.


----------



## greasykid1 (Dec 22, 2015)

*Re: CM Punk just got creamed.*



vitaminb1 said:


> He got played and mugged off by Dana use your brains it's clear. Dana and co had their eye on Gall and wanted a way to get him known by the masses fast, what better way than to shame CM Punk.
> 
> A man with zero experience against a brown belt in BJJ come the fuck on now, Dana and co knew exactly what was goign to happen now Gall is a household name. If they really wanted Punk to stand a chance he would have faced the guy Gall beat first. Simple this was all a ploy to get Gall into the mainstream and it worked.


Exactly. UFC hedging their bets a little bit, as if Punk had pulled off a shock win, he would have been an instant star and much bigger draw within the company ...

And with Punk losing, Gall is more established as a star in his own right.

If they'd put Punk against someone with no chance of winning, there would have been no up side for UFC. If Punk wins against a nobody, who cares? If a nobody beats Punk, everyone just says "well, Punk is inexperienced, he wasn't ready ..." etc and no one gets elevated.

Seems to me that UFC knew what we knew - Punk had no chance. They played him and let him talk himself into a position where the only outcome was boosting Gall.


----------



## Dooze (Jul 21, 2016)

*Re: CM Punk just got creamed.*

Punk looked like a crackhead in the post-conference.


----------



## occu (Sep 12, 2016)

*Re: CM Punk just got creamed.*



Monterossa said:


> Punk marks are overreacting. And bringing up AJ Lee as if it's Punk's huge accomplishment is very very stupid. You know you have nothing to brag about Punk when you have to bring up his wife or something like that. It's irrelevant. Plus, it's Punk's wife, not your wife. Why bragging about her when it's someone else's wife?


This.



Rick_James said:


> Hahaha, it's like the stages of dealing with grief or some shit:
> 
> 1. "Yeaaahhhh, this is going to be awesome, I bet Punk hits him with the GTS"
> 
> ...



Also this. 




And this post wins the entire thread!!!



Starbuck said:


> What a delusional _delusional_ man. My favorite part of this whole thing is that he actually thought he was going to win. The amount of people falling for his bullshit 'I'm just following my dream' charade are fucking embarrassing. It only became his dream when he wanted out of WWE. It only became his dream when wrestling stopped being his dream. What a load of shit. If it was really his dream he either would have left wrestling to pursue it seriously or he would have started out with amateur fights because that's how you learn and get better, by facing people at your level and moving up the ranks as your skills progress. Instead his ego let him actually think he could walk into the UFC with 2 years training and win. His ego demanded he fight on the biggest stage so everybody could see when he won and he could play the tough guy. Now he's probably the only person to ever fight in UFC who doesn't look like he could even beat you in a fight.
> 
> Fair play for actually getting in there but he didn't even land a single punch. 2 years of the most elite training anybody could possible have, the ability to train non-stop and not have to hold down an actual job, top nutritionists and everything money can buy and he was still completely out of his depth. It's plain hubris and nothing else. Everybody wants to give him a trophy purely for participating because he had 'the balls' to do what apparently so many of us wouldn't. No. He had the arrogance to do what he did and apparently had trainers who were feeding him bullshit instead of telling him what he needed to hear. At the end of the day he got in there and got beat up for more money than any of us will probably ever get in our lives. Yeah, real courageous. I'm pretty sure if you asked a handful of guys on the street who think they're tough guys to get in the octagon for a fight if you paid them hundreds of thousands of dollars they'd all say yes too. I'm not about to show respect to somebody who is stupid enough to make a moronic decision and survive to tell the tale. Showing true courage would be actually realizing that yeah, I really want to do this but sometimes in life you don't always get what you want. Now he just embarrassed himself in front of the world for no reason other than his arrogance got in the way.
> 
> I actually felt bad for him during the post fight press conference. It's hard to watch anybody go through the process of realizing they aren't as good, important or special as they thought they were and he had to do it in front of the world - totally his own fault but still. I'm glad he got humbled. Maybe it will knock him down a few pegs and he might actually learn a valuable lesson in humility. Let's all just be thankful that he wasn't able to fight earlier than now because there's a very real chance he could have been severely injured. Shame on the relevant athletic commissions for even sanctioning him to fight in the first place.


:rusevyes:rusevyes:rusevyes:rusevyes


----------



## BlueRover (Jun 26, 2010)

*Re: CM Punk just got creamed.*










The tears of a bitch who shat on all his colleagues, his entire career and profession, thought he was more special than anyone else, then lost his "fight" with the first move pretty much. Also the tears of a bitch about to get ass rammed by Ryback backstage.


----------



## heizenberg the G (Nov 21, 2014)

*Re: CM Punk just got creamed.*

Ryback must be laughing his ass off.


----------



## BlueRover (Jun 26, 2010)

*Re: CM Punk just got creamed.*

and the "balls to do it" - pretty sure every tough hard working father who wants to make a living for his kids would gladly take a beating for 2 minutes in a ring and walk out with hundreds of thousands of dollars in the bank. This wasn't a fight, a competitive spectacle, it was just a sad idiot getting his ass kicked for 2 minutes.


----------



## lesje (Mar 13, 2006)

*Re: CM Punk just got creamed.*

I heard Punk got drunk after the fight.. Punchdrunk that is..

The question of , can CM Punk fight?, has been aswered with a resounding, Ohh Hell no!


----------



## DoubleA (Nov 5, 2015)

*Re: CM Punk just got creamed.*

I don't hate Punk or like him, but I absolutely hate how he thought that he could pull this off and disrespected his first opponent, Mickey Gall, by not shaking his hand during the weight-ins. Why? Because he was a successful pro wrestler? Then he got hammered and dared to say "I'm a winner because I did this and followed my dream" and other BS. Even after his loss he tried to make people to look him as a winner.

Ludvig Borga was supposed to be a big star in WWF/E, but injured his ankle and tried MMA. Randy Couture made him to submit in 30 seconds, but Ludvig was humble and admitted that he wasn't ready and the better man won.


----------



## WalkingInMemphis (Jul 7, 2014)

*Re: CM Punk just got creamed.*



Oakue said:


> I give the man credit for doing it. But I really don't know why anyone seriously thought anything different from what just happened would happen. I even saw people saying "he's just fooling" in his training sessions. Obviously, not. But I do give him credit for doing this at his age and with the wear and tear wrestling took on his body. Most would not put themselves out there for the mockery and ridicule like he just did.


This.

The guy is 37 and his body was in crappy shape when he left WWE. Gall is what 24? Professionally trained? Hungrier?

Loved Punk in WWE, but I was unsure about this UFC shit from the beginning. Well, at least he tried.


----------



## Freelancer (Aug 24, 2010)

*Re: CM Punk just got creamed.*

I knew Punk was probably going to loose this fight, but I honestly thought that he would have gotten at lease some offense. Obviously the UFC was banking on his name recognition, but this looked pretty bad on their part having him out there.

Now I know that Punk at least "had the balls" to try it, but I know a lot of other people that would go in there and do the same thing for that money he got. Hell, I just purchased a house last month. I'd go in there and take a beating if it meant it helped pay my bills.


----------



## jim courier (Apr 5, 2013)

*Re: CM Punk just got creamed.*

Remember when he was pissed off when Rock, Brock, Cena etc got bigger payoffs from Wrestlemania and they didn't deserve it? I guess he's on the phone to Dana White giving his money back from this PPV then LOL. Guy's double standards are a joke. He's a complete phoney and fake.


----------



## cablegeddon (Jun 16, 2012)

GALL 3:16 says CM Punk is a phony pushover who never fought or competed in his life. All he is good for is to punch innocent bystanders and refuse to shake peoples hands

F Punk
F Punk
F Punk


----------



## cablegeddon (Jun 16, 2012)

*Re: CM Punk just got creamed.*

I don’t have to say a whole lot more about the way I feel about CM Punk; no respect, no honor. There is no honor amongst thieves in the first place.

He put hard times on Mickey Gall and his family. You don’t know what hard times are daddy. 

CM Punk you put hard times on this country with fake injuries and stalling and forcing Mickey Gall to wait for his paycheck, that’s hard times. 

And we all had hard times together, and I admit, you don’t look like the athlete of the day supposed to look. your man boobs just a lil’ big, you're old, a has-been but brother, I am bad. And they know I’m bad.


----------



## Dooze (Jul 21, 2016)

*Re: CM Punk just got creamed.*

I bet you Brock is like "holy shit, I made WWE guys look good and now you've made us look like a joke".


----------



## cablegeddon (Jun 16, 2012)

*Re: CM Punk just got creamed.*



Dooze said:


> I bet you Brock is like "holy shit, I made WWE guys look good and now you've made us look like a joke".


Batista's like "I cut the original pipebomb I'm the original shitty wrestler gone embarrassing mma fighter but I won my match you CM Phony"


----------



## TerryFoley (Feb 28, 2014)

*Re: CM Punk just got creamed.*

Just logged in after two years to say that i'm happy that Punk's dream of stepping inside the octagon has finally been realized.

Also...

Holy S**t! He got f***ing ragdolled Hahahahahahaha!!!!


----------



## Stephen90 (Mar 31, 2015)

*Harlem Heat and MVP on CM Punk MMA debut*


----------



## Dell (Feb 24, 2014)

*Re: CM Punk just got creamed.*

He got owned, I dunno why he charged Gall at the start. 

Oh well, he got a nice pay day and the chance to fight in the UFC, the end.


----------



## AmWolves10 (Feb 6, 2011)

Cena and Reigns would get their asses kicked too, sorry marks.


----------



## Cris vr6 (Jul 10, 2016)

*Re: CM Punk just got creamed.*



Seth Grimes said:


> It was more than obvious he would get destroyed when he's been practising for only 2 years, unfortunately he's too old to be a pro MMA fighter, or at least a good one.


37 is old ? he didnt have good Trainers or trained hard enough.


----------



## Dooze (Jul 21, 2016)

*Re: CM Punk just got creamed.*



AmWolves10 said:


> Cena and Reigns would get their asses kicked too, sorry marks.


Cena would fare a lot better than Punk.


----------



## TerryFoley (Feb 28, 2014)

*Re: CM Punk just got creamed.*



AmWolves10 said:


> Cena and Reigns would get their asses kicked too, sorry marks.


Maybe. Maybe not. It's all speculation until both quit the E and step in the octagon. The beautiful thing about Punk is that it's not speculation anymore lol. He was fisted in the octagon by Gall and the whole world saw it, processed it, and laughed.


----------



## samizayn (Apr 25, 2011)

*Re: CM Punk just got creamed.*

Nothing wrong with Gall's takedown at all tbh.


vitaminb1 said:


> He got played and mugged off by Dana use your brains it's clear. Dana and co had their eye on Gall and wanted a way to get him known by the masses fast, what better way than to shame CM Punk.
> 
> A man with zero experience against a brown belt in BJJ come the fuck on now, Dana and co knew exactly what was goign to happen now Gall is a household name. If they really wanted Punk to stand a chance he would have faced the guy Gall beat first. Simple this was all a ploy to get Gall into the mainstream and it worked.


Honestly, you should be fucking ashamed if the denial has you making up imaginary conspiracies. Mickey Gall is not a special fighter. Dana White's job is to find guys like these and he probably went out the next day and saw someone else just like him. Gall promoted himself before the next random guy could, but if it had been the next random guy you would have seen the same thing happen. There's literally nothing special about him and he himself has no right to be in the UFC. Cry yourself to sleep with delusions of Gall having superstardom because of a conspiracy by the big mean UFC brass, but if Gall isn't irrelevant by next month it's because he's scraped himself to relevance by calling out someone who legitimately does have starpower behind him.



greasykid1 said:


> Punk got caught and had no choice but to tap. Maybe it could have gone the other way if Punk had gotten the first hold locked in, but we'll never know.


How on earth could it have gone the other way? What possible means does Punk have of laying hands on someone like Gall, much less getting position on him, much less being able to catch any kind of submission?


----------



## Demolition119 (Mar 1, 2011)

*Re: CM Punk just got creamed.*



ManiacMichaelMyers said:


> You can take up for the wrestlers all you want but the fact is despite a lot of talk about interest, very few have gone through with it and just about all start at the amateur ranks unless they have built a big name for themselves like Lesnar or Punk.
> 
> :lol at the idea that I'd pay to see any of this shit. I didn't pay to see Punk fight. Why when a short GIF tells the story? All your shit talk is pure fantasy anyway. None of those guys have even close to the popularity that Punk gained outside WWE so no, none of them would get the same deal. Now, a guy like Rock, Cena, etc...sure based off the name. But Swagger? Dallas? :lmao Absurdity.
> 
> ...


And Lesnar had a outstanding collegiate wrestling background and is a freak athlete. You take away his wrestling background and he does not win 1 UFC fight. Lesnar relied solely on it. He was shit at everything else.


----------



## cablegeddon (Jun 16, 2012)

*Re: CM Punk just got creamed.*



AmWolves10 said:


> Cena and Reigns would get their asses kicked too, sorry marks.


Punk is the anti-non-athlete, he doesn't run well, doesn't move well, no coordination, just an old mess

at the very least Cena is a successful bodybuilder and power lifter. Look at Brendan Schaubs mma record for a hint of how Reigns would do in UFC (both are failed football players)


----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)

It's super cute how he keeps mentioning his marriage being the best day of his life.


----------



## marshal99 (Jan 6, 2016)

*Re: CM Punk just got creamed.*

Punk's fight










Miz/Ziggler little tribute to that fight


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/775142536205656064


----------



## AmWolves10 (Feb 6, 2011)

Dooze said:


> AmWolves10 said:
> 
> 
> > Cena and Reigns would get their asses kicked too, sorry marks.
> ...


sorry mark, no he wouldnt. Cena would get obliterated even worse. You Cena marks need to stop obsessing over Punk, let it go already.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

*Re: Harlem Heat and MVP on CM Punk MMA debut*

I seen this. I was dying. Booker's HELL NAW:lol

They remind me of my relatives at family reunions or get togethers.

Mods plz don't merge. I want this to stay separate.


----------



## Provo (Jan 20, 2014)

*Re: Harlem Heat and MVP on CM Punk MMA debut*

High as fuck.


----------



## Demolition119 (Mar 1, 2011)

*Re: CM Punk just got creamed.*



Cris vr6 said:


> 37 is old ? he didnt have good Trainers or trained hard enough.


37 is geriatric for A person participating in combat sports . It is around that age that most fighters retire or think about retiring. Also Punk had some of the best trainers around.


----------



## TakerFreak (Mar 26, 2013)

*Re: CM Punk just got creamed.*

Not the best in the world anymore lol.


----------



## David Garrido (Aug 22, 2016)

*Re: CM Punk just got creamed.*



marshal99 said:


> Punk's fight
> 
> 
> 
> Miz/Ziggler little tribute to that fight


Didn't watch that match so thats really funny to me.
What kills me is that punch that Punk through...that wouldn't have knocked out a cat


----------



## Dooze (Jul 21, 2016)

*Re: CM Punk just got creamed.*



AmWolves10 said:


> sorry mark, no he wouldnt. Cena would get obliterated even worse. You Cena marks need to stop obsessing over Punk, let it go already.


Ha, lol.


----------



## Demolition119 (Mar 1, 2011)

*Re: CM Punk just got creamed.*



David Garrido said:


> Didn't watch that match so thats really funny to me.
> What kills me is that punch that Punk through...that wouldn't have knocked out a cat


That was legit one of the worst punches I have ever seen in my life.


----------



## wwe9391 (Aug 31, 2016)

*Re: CM Punk just got creamed.*

Everyone should go listen to wrestling suits post backlash show and they talk about punks fight everything they say spot on about the whole thing


----------



## Stephen90 (Mar 31, 2015)

*Re: Harlem Heat and MVP on CM Punk MMA debut*

Booker is point on about CM Punk.


----------



## Loopee (Oct 12, 2009)

*Re: Harlem Heat and MVP on CM Punk MMA debut*

This is too funny. I could listen to them both talk for ages. Props to MVP for riding with his boy tho lol


----------



## Godway (May 21, 2013)

*Re: CM Punk just got creamed.*



Dooze said:


> Cena would fare a lot better than Punk.


Cena would never get past USADA.


----------



## Dooze (Jul 21, 2016)

*Re: Harlem Heat and MVP on CM Punk MMA debut*

Fuck, what a bunch of retards.


----------



## anirioc (Jul 29, 2015)

*Re: CM Punk just got creamed.*



TakerFreak said:


> Not the best in the world anymore lol.


Punk was never the best in the world, he was a very good pro wrestler but AJ Styles has been the best in the world for the past 10 years.


----------



## Anoche (Mar 18, 2014)

*Re: CM Punk just got creamed.*



anirioc said:


> Punk was never the best in the world, he was a very good pro wrestler but AJ Styles has been the best in the world for the past 10 years.


AJ who?

Nobody knows who that person was before 2015, unless you are a fat kid.


----------



## anirioc (Jul 29, 2015)

*Re: CM Punk just got creamed.*



Anoche said:


> AJ who?
> 
> *Nobody knows who that person was before 2015*, unless you are a fat kid.


:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao AJ Styles is a global sensation but yeah im a fat kid...


----------



## zkmwvpce (Aug 13, 2016)

*Re: CM Punk just got creamed.*



lma0 said:


> Brock was running away whole fight, crowd even laughed at him being scared of Hunt's punches lol.


He was careful not to get TKO'd but was constantly looking to take down Hunt (and did) and not running away.


----------



## marshal99 (Jan 6, 2016)

*Re: CM Punk just got creamed.*



AmWolves10 said:


> sorry mark, no he wouldnt. Cena would get obliterated even worse. You Cena marks need to stop obsessing over Punk, let it go already.


Different sport , of course wrestlers wouldn't survive in the cage since they don't train for that. It's a silly comparison. In a street/bar fight with no rules , there are a few legit tough wrestlers who could probably hold their own against UFC fighters i'm sure. 

There was one reported case in 2005 where a group of drunk kickboxers with a british ex-kickboxing champion kick off with a bunch of wwe wrestlers in a hotel after they insulted the wrestlers calling wrestling fake and all that and those kickboxers promptly got their asses handed to them in a brawl. Sure , UFC fighters are a different breed but it's not like wrestlers couldn't handle themselves in a fight. In a cage with UFC rules , it's a different world.


----------



## Casual Fan #52 (Dec 23, 2010)

*Re: CM Punk just got creamed.*



Buzzard Follower said:


> Lol @ everyone slating CM Punk.........Fuck off......Least the guy had the fucking balls to fight! Yeah he got beat, he got his ass kicked, but he, with all the injuries and taxing on the body pro wrestling brings, still fucking got in a cage and fought. 10 years ago, without all the injuries Punk would be 'the best in the world' in MMA.


Punk is the real life Heath Slater of UFC. If Punk ever comes back to WWE, they need to do a segment with him and Heath about this.


----------



## Rex Rasslin (Jan 6, 2014)

*Re: CM Punk just got creamed.*

Did anybody here really expect CM Pussy to win? :lol Fuck him I hope he stays the fuck away from wrestling! He said he is done with it so keep your word, Phil..


----------



## SmarKiller (Sep 12, 2016)

*Re: CM Punk just got creamed.*

Cm Punk the biggest joke in wrestling now the biggest joke in MMA.

No I dont respect him for following his dream. If Great Khali's dream was to become a ballerina, would you respect him for following his dream? Or would you say he was retarded for even trying?

Do we respect David Arquette for following his dream of becoming a wrestler? Or do we hate the fact that a worthless non-wrestler was doing something he had no business doing?

Well CM Punk is the David Arquette of UFC.


----------



## Pummy (Feb 26, 2015)

*Re: CM Punk just got creamed.*



AmWolves10 said:


> sorry mark, no he wouldnt. Cena would get obliterated even worse. You Cena marks need to stop obsessing over Punk, let it go already.


:lmao you mentioned Cena first yet he's obsessed one? Talk about irony :reneelel


----------



## SavoySuit (Aug 10, 2015)

*Re: CM Punk just got creamed.*



marshal99 said:


> The question, will he ? Other fight organisation won't pay him as much as the UFC did and money is all that matters. Punk was whining in the past during his wwe stint because he wasn't paid as much as cena. That guy has an ego , he should go to japan and do PRIDE or other japanese mma promotions , go fight those giant heavyweight cans out there like hong man choi or bob sapp and get crushed by them.


I guess you don't follow much MMA.

Pride hasn't existed for a long long time.

Punk said he wasn't doing this for the money, and was always willing to fight in lower leagues to work his way up... but the UFC offered. Why would he refuse that?

He will fight again, wherever that may be.


----------



## World's Best (Jul 2, 2013)

*Re: CM Punk just got creamed.*



SmarKiller said:


> Cm Punk the biggest joke in wrestling now the biggest joke in MMA.
> 
> No I dont respect him for following his dream. If Great Khali's dream was to become a ballerina, would you respect him for following his dream? Or would you say he was retarded for even trying?
> 
> ...


Is this another one of these gimmicky anti-smark accounts?... :gaga1


----------



## amhlilhaus (Dec 19, 2013)

marshal99 said:


> AmWolves10 said:
> 
> 
> > sorry mark, no he wouldnt. Cena would get obliterated even worse. You Cena marks need to stop obsessing over Punk, let it go already.
> ...


Ufc fighters fight with rules. They are not walking terminators.


----------



## SmarKiller (Sep 12, 2016)

*Re: CM Punk just got creamed.*



SavoySuit said:


> Punk said he wasn't doing this for the money, and was always willing to fight in lower leagues to work his way up... but the UFC offered. *Why would he refuse that?*


Because he supposedly wasn't doing it for the money.


----------



## occu (Sep 12, 2016)

*Re: CM Punk just got creamed.*

LMFAO! Its seems UFC's official youtube channel decided to embarrass punk a little further...






They posted this video.


----------



## Stephen90 (Mar 31, 2015)

*Re: Harlem Heat and MVP on CM Punk MMA debut*



Dooze said:


> Fuck, what a bunch of retards.


Mad because CM Punk lost?


----------



## Dooze (Jul 21, 2016)

*Re: Harlem Heat and MVP on CM Punk MMA debut*



Stephen90 said:


> Mad because CM Punk lost?


You clearly didn't see my posts in the CM Punk got creamed thread.


----------



## tomspur84 (Jul 21, 2016)

*Re: CM Punk just got creamed.*

he is a big reason the for the PPV buyrates, which are pretty good, so imo it is only fair he gets paid accordingly


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

*Re: Harlem Heat and MVP on CM Punk MMA debut*

W


Dooze said:


> Fuck, what a bunch of retards.


What makes them retarded?


----------



## occu (Sep 12, 2016)

*Re: CM Punk just got creamed.*



tomspur84 said:


> he is a big reason the for the PPV buyrates, which are pretty good, so imo it is only fair he gets paid accordingly


Its not that big. Nate Diaz vs conor drew a fucking massive 1.5m buys only few months prior. This event drew something like 500k.


----------



## Dooze (Jul 21, 2016)

*Re: Harlem Heat and MVP on CM Punk MMA debut*



Headliner said:


> WWhat makes them retarded?


Sorry, mate. I didn't mean it.


----------



## MillionDollarChamp (Nov 26, 2006)

*Re: CM Punk just got creamed.*

http://www.mmafighting.com/2016/9/12/12889882/ufc-203-salaries-cm-punk-banks-500000-in-mma-debut

Punk was paid 500k


----------



## occu (Sep 12, 2016)

*Re: CM Punk just got creamed.*

CM Punk's coach comments just a day before UFC 203 event. Hilarious and sad in hindsight....



> CM Punk, is finally entering the Octagon to compete for the first time at UFC 203, 645 days after announcing his deal with the promotion, and his jiu-jitsu coach Daniel Wanderley expects the former WWE superstar to prove doubters wrong Saturday in Cleveland.
> 
> CM Punk had a long, long way to go before his professional MMA debut against 2-0 welterweight Mickey Gall. The professional wrestler joined Roufusport MMA in Milwaukee in January 2015, and had the hard task of being ready to compete in the biggest stage in a matter of months.
> 
> ...


----------



## SavoySuit (Aug 10, 2015)

*Re: CM Punk just got creamed.*



tomspur84 said:


> he is a big reason the for the PPV buyrates, which are pretty good, so imo it is only fair he gets paid accordingly


We don't know what the buyrate is yet.



occu said:


> Its not that big. Nate Diaz vs conor drew a fucking massive 1.5m buys only few months prior. This event drew something like 500k.


We don't know if it drew 500k. It hasn't been reported yet.


----------



## Chris JeriG.O.A.T (Jun 17, 2014)

*Re: Harlem Heat and MVP on CM Punk MMA debut*



Headliner said:


> I seen this. I was dying. Booker's HELL NAW:lol
> 
> They remind me of my relatives at family reunions or get togethers.
> 
> Mods plz don't merge. I want this to stay separate.


Where the red Solos at? Drunk uncles at family functions gotta have red Solos.


----------



## occu (Sep 12, 2016)

*Re: CM Punk just got creamed.*

- *Former WWE Champion CM Punk earned a whopping $500,000 for his first-round loss to Mickey Gall at UFC 203 in Cleveland on Saturday night. Gall received $15,000 for the fight and a $15,000 win bonus. Punk was not eligible for a bonus.

MMA source FrontRowBrian also pointed out that UFC 203 had over 1 million Google searches on Saturday night, according to Google Trends, but Punk was not in the Top 20 search topics for the entire day.*


----------



## Deadman's Hand (Mar 16, 2013)

*Re: Harlem Heat and MVP on CM Punk MMA debut*

*Did MVP seriously going to bet money on Punk? I mean, I wanted Punk to win too, but I wouldn't bet money on that. :lol*


----------



## DudeLove669 (Oct 20, 2013)

*Re: Harlem Heat and MVP on CM Punk MMA debut*

Booker comes across as a WWE shill with how absolutely ecstatic he is that Punk lost.


----------



## Lm2 (Feb 18, 2008)

*Re: CM Punk just got creamed.*

Respect for the man but come on you can't just think one day you can be a MMA fighter and fight in the top Org


----------



## occu (Sep 12, 2016)

*Re: CM Punk just got creamed.*

Wrestling Observer Meltzer and Alvarez discuss CM Punk's humiliating defeat...


----------



## DudeLove669 (Oct 20, 2013)

*Re: CM Punk just got creamed.*



BlueRover said:


> The tears of a bitch who shat on all his colleagues, his entire career and profession, thought he was more special than anyone else, then lost his "fight" with the first move pretty much. Also the tears of a bitch about to get ass rammed by Ryback backstage.


The immaturity of some of you is just sad and embarrassing. Did you think you were a witty badass when you typed this out?


----------



## KO Bossy (Oct 23, 2011)

*Re: CM Punk just got creamed.*

2 days later and the haters are still reveling in Punk's loss. Man, him leaving really rustled all your Jimmies...


----------



## They LIVE (Aug 8, 2014)

*Re: CM Punk just got creamed.*

That interview with Wanderley is very telling. 

Punk is a guy who would talk up his "years of BJJ training" and would wear Gracie hoodies everywhere he went since like 2011, but was pretty much clueless when it came to actually rolling and the fundamentals. 

I remember arguing with this months ago with the Punk stans here who insisted he had a base knowledge of BJJ. His own coach says he didn't know shit.

He comes across as a bit of a poser, TBH. Kind of like the dudes who take an introductory week at the local Gracie affiliate and then tells people he's training MMA.


----------



## Stephen90 (Mar 31, 2015)

*Re: Harlem Heat and MVP on CM Punk MMA debut*



DudeLove669 said:


> Booker comes across as a WWE shill with how absolutely ecstatic he is that Punk lost.


He's happy that he won 50 dollars on this easy predictable bout.


----------



## Deadman's Hand (Mar 16, 2013)

*Re: CM Punk just got creamed.*



KO Bossy said:


> 2 days later and the haters are still reveling in Punk's loss. Man, him leaving really rustled all your Jimmies...


*Give it time. People still haven't gotten it all out of their systems.*


----------



## Liger!Liger! (Apr 6, 2016)

*Re: Harlem Heat and MVP on CM Punk MMA debut*

SQUEEZE! :lol


----------



## cablegeddon (Jun 16, 2012)

*Re: CM Punk just got creamed.*



occu said:


> Wrestling Observer Meltzer and Alvarez discuss CM Punk's humiliating defeat...


I dont understand the significance of this but jujitsu people are lambasting him for refusing to train with a gi. Including Bryan Alvarez.

It's what you get with a celebrity primadonna like CM.


----------



## They LIVE (Aug 8, 2014)

*Re: CM Punk just got creamed.*

Not sure why people are conflating criticizing Punk for being delusional with being upset he left WWE. 

This entire "fight" was a farce. He legally should not have even gotten licensed if you look at the OH commission regulations. People pointing this out rather than showering him with praise over getting a participation trophy doesn't mean they are motivated by bitterness of him leaving WWE.

Weird projection from some of you.


----------



## SmarKiller (Sep 12, 2016)

*Re: CM Punk just got creamed.*

Cant see how people are calling him brave for taking an ass whuppin when he got paid half a mil
Yeah I'd fight Mickey gall for half a mil and so would all of you

Punk is not brave


----------



## BlueRover (Jun 26, 2010)

DudeLove669 said:


> The immaturity of some of you is just sad and embarrassing. Did you think you were a witty badass when you typed this out?


Did Punk think he was a witty badass when he shat on the entire wrestling business and thought he could make it in the UFC?



occu said:


> Wrestling Observer Meltzer and Alvarez discuss CM Punk's humiliating defeat...


An hour and 18 minutes analyzing Punk's two-minute long obliteration. :heyman6 :woods :lebron8


----------



## Mr.S (Dec 21, 2009)

*CM Punk got between 500,000 to 625,000$ while Mickey Gall got 30,000$*

It's been reported that Mickey Gall took home a combined $30,000 for defeating CM Punk this past Saturday at UFC 203. CM Punk, however, earned $500,000 for losing. This was in addition to another $2,500 in sponsorship revenue paid by Reebok.

MMA source FrontRowBrian speculated that Punk will also receive a percentage of the UFC 203 pay-per-view buys. Given average buy rates and fighter percentages, Brian estimates Punk's pay-per-view cut could be as much as $625,000.

Brian also notes that UFC 203 had over 1 million Google searches on Saturday night, according to Google Trends, but Punk was not in the Top 20 search topics for the entire day.
http://www.lordsofpain.net/news/wwe/CM_Punk_s_Pay_for_UFC_203_Loss_Revealed.html

_
There's barely 10 guys in WWE who work all year & cross the 1M$ mark & WWE is a hugely money spinning enterprise & these guys like Ambrose work every year single day for 1 year & are top notch & barely are able to scrape to scrape the 1M$ mark.

Always the divas get shit. Nikki apparently is the best paid around at 100,000$ similar to what AJ LEE got. So much AJ saving money.

No wonder Dana White wants to cut off Punk. I mean 625,000$ for this embarrassment. My god Dana White is getting ripped off.

Love for UFC ehh?_


----------



## HOJO (Feb 25, 2012)

*Re: CM Punk just got creamed.*



KO Bossy said:


> 2 days later and the haters are still reveling in Punk's loss. Man, him leaving really rustled all your Jimmies...


:mj4
No him getting rekt like that is just that funny


----------



## Vic Capri (Jun 7, 2006)

*Re: CM Punk got between 500,000 to 625,000$ while Mickey Gall got 30,000$*

I can't wait to hear Mark Hunt bitch about this too!

- Vic


----------



## TheGeneticFreak (Feb 27, 2016)

*Re: CM Punk got between 500,000 to 625,000$ while Mickey Gall got 30,000$*

Yes because Punk was the major draw for UFC 203 not Gall he could of been replaced by anyone.

Dana will get a good deal out of the Punk fight if the buyrate is above average and it's also built a name for Gall.


----------



## Raw-Is-Botchamania (Feb 13, 2015)

*Re: CM Punk got between 500,000 to 625,000$ while Mickey Gall got 30,000$*

So?
Jesus, the envy is real.

CM Punk is also around 20 times the name and draw Mickey Gall is, and the PPV percentage is well deserved. More people surely didn't tune in to see Gall.
And as long as Punk brings in the buyrates and attendance, Dana White is everything, but not ripped off.


----------



## DesoloutionRow (May 18, 2014)

*Re: CM Punk got between 500,000 to 625,000$ while Mickey Gall got 30,000$*

I don't like reports like these that try to generate outrage toward people who have achieved some level of success for themselves. This isn't Soviet Russia and if you have value, then you make more return.


----------



## Buster Baxter (Mar 30, 2015)

*Re: CM Punk got between 500,000 to 625,000$ while Mickey Gall got 30,000$*

LOL.


----------



## Deadman's Hand (Mar 16, 2013)

*Re: CM Punk got between 500,000 to 625,000$ while Mickey Gall got 30,000$*



> Dana White is getting ripped off.


* Are you kidding? If the 203 buyrate is good, I doubt Dana would be mad.

And it doesn't surprise me Punk got paid more than Gall. Love him or hate him, he was the reason why a lot of people saw UFC 203. *


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

*Re: CM Punk got between 500,000 to 625,000$ while Mickey Gall got 30,000$*

yeah it's Punk's fault he signed a contract offered to him unk2


----------



## anirioc (Jul 29, 2015)

*Re: CM Punk got between 500,000 to 625,000$ while Mickey Gall got 30,000$*

But we are not supposed to care because Punk is "living his dream" right? LOL.


----------



## Thanks12 (Dec 23, 2014)

*Re: CM Punk got between 500,000 to 625,000$ while Mickey Gall got 30,000$*

Oh no people are going to get angry.


----------



## The Renegade (Jul 19, 2011)

*Re: CM Punk got between 500,000 to 625,000$ while Mickey Gall got 30,000$*

I mean, win or loss, Punk was the draw here, so its only right he gets the lion share of the purse. 

Of course, this kinda undermines his complaints against part timers, but good for him.


----------



## Mifune Jackson (Feb 22, 2013)

*Re: CM Punk got between 500,000 to 625,000$ while Mickey Gall got 30,000$*

No surprises. Gall's next fight will likely be a lot more. This fight was all about bringing up his profile and I think it worked out.


----------



## wwe9391 (Aug 31, 2016)

*Re: CM Punk got between 500,000 to 625,000$ while Mickey Gall got 30,000$*

I really really really hope CM punk sees the irony in this payday for his UFC fight. If I was Rock, undertaker, HHH, Brock Lensar I call punk up and tell him he is the biggest hypocrite on the planet.


----------



## TheGreatBanana (Jul 7, 2012)

*Re: CM Punk got between 500,000 to 625,000$ while Mickey Gall got 30,000$*

Let's be honest most of the UFC fighters are not draws, only McGregor and Rousey are the elite draws that get people watching. Most of the others are very poor at drawing people into the event, they don't understand the art of selling a event. The heavyweight division isn't lighting up the world either. 

Most people bought UFC 203 to watch Punk fight. If the event brings in a good buyrate, then Dana should be more than happy and Punk was paid justly.


----------



## Kalashnikov (Dec 30, 2010)

*Re: CM Punk got between 500,000 to 625,000$ while Mickey Gall got 30,000$*



wwe9391 said:


> If I was Micky I would be really pissed.


Why? Gall is clearly 10 times the fighter Punk is, but the fact is he's a no one (as of right now), and he got paired up against a superstar. He might've only gotten a fraction of the money, but beating Punk made Gall's stock go WAY up. With this match, he got on the road to getting paid as much as Punk did just now.


----------



## The RainMaker (Dec 16, 2014)

*Re: CM Punk got between 500,000 to 625,000$ while Mickey Gall got 30,000$*

Dana White is mad? What? He's fucking on cloud 9. This UFC had the highest buyrate of a card without Jones, Rousey, or Mcgregor since UFC 163 or something. You think these fuckers paid to see a dude named Fabricio or Stipe? Jesus. CM Punk made UFC a shitload of cash.


----------



## kimino (Mar 16, 2012)

*Re: CM Punk got between 500,000 to 625,000$ while Mickey Gall got 30,000$*

There are 2 sides of the coin, 1.- Punk deserve the money because his name and mainstream appeal were related to the sucess of the PPV but 2.- You see what Gall got, and now you can see how much this hurts the name of the UFC, this was closer to a freak show than it was to a competitive sport.

This is why i dont like to glorify what punk did, both Dana and Punk took the easy money route, but there is also integrity found in rejecting this kind of charades, not that many of us could have done it. At the end Dana used Punk for money, and Punk used his privileges to try something he wanted but wasnt supposed to get


----------



## MK_Dizzle (Dec 18, 2014)

*Re: CM Punk got between 500,000 to 625,000$ while Mickey Gall got 30,000$*



Mr.S said:


> No wonder Dana White wants to cut off Punk. I mean 625,000$ for this embarrassment. My god Dana White is getting ripped off.
> 
> Love for UFC ehh?


PPV sales are $2.6m without Punk they was saying the card would do good at $300k

There is no way that Dana wants to cut off Punk.


----------



## JokersLastLaugh (Jan 25, 2016)

*Re: CM Punk got between 500,000 to 625,000$ while Mickey Gall got 30,000$*

I don't know how many fights are left on Mickey's contract, but if he beats Sage Northcut, and finishes him, he'll most likely be able to negotiate a better contract.

Also, Mickey's gain here is the fame of beating Punk. I know it's not very credible in the MMA world, but he's a hell of a lot more famous now.


----------



## Mifune Jackson (Feb 22, 2013)

*Re: CM Punk got between 500,000 to 625,000$ while Mickey Gall got 30,000$*



wwe9391 said:


> I really really really hope CM punk sees the irony in this payday for his UFC fight. If I was Rock, undertaker, HHH, Brock Lensar I call punk up and tell him he is the biggest hypocrite on the planet.


At least Punk put the full time guy over.

EDIT: Punk also didn't take the main event slot, which was a big crux of his argument, even if he was a big draw for this show. I think things were handled fairly and he got his ass handed to him.


----------



## downnice (Aug 21, 2013)

*Re: CM Punk got between 500,000 to 625,000$ while Mickey Gall got 30,000$*

People are surprised, Punk was going to be the draw of that should and should get a bigger cut than Gall

Besides this fight raised Gall's profile he will be getting more $ now, also why is this in General WWE?


----------



## The Renegade (Jul 19, 2011)

*Re: CM Punk got between 500,000 to 625,000$ while Mickey Gall got 30,000$*



wwe9391 said:


> I really really really hope CM punk sees the irony in this payday for his UFC fight.
> If I was Micky I would be really pissed. If I was Rock, undertaker, HHH, Brock Lensar I call punk up and tell him he is the biggest hypocrite on the planet.


This was my first thought as well, although, if we're both being honest, its a little more complicated than that since his ability to draw would be increased by going over said part timers. Its really a case where the part timers go over because they are the draws, but they are the draws because no one goes over them. I'd imagine that being a bit more infuriating in an environment where everything is planned in advance. At least Gall was able to affect the end result, making him a bigger star going forward.


----------



## J-B (Oct 26, 2015)

*Re: CM Punk got between 500,000 to 625,000$ while Mickey Gall got 30,000$*

CM Ballin'


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

*Re: CM Punk got between 500,000 to 625,000$ while Mickey Gall got 30,000$*

The buys could be over 700k given the rumors. This would the largest non-Brock/McGregor UFC ppv in history. Punk won that night and all the gifs and memes won't tarnish the fact that he drew like a Titan.


----------



## Dub J (Apr 3, 2012)

*Re: CM Punk just got creamed.*



OwenSES said:


> CM Punk is GOAT heel. He seems to have scarred a few people on here. So what Punk has an ego? Why wouldn't he? He was one of the best wrestlers in the world, certainly his promos and match quality in his WWE tenure speak for itself. Okay he could come across as a dick but does that really warrant all this abuse. Punk has great self belief, that's what you need to be successful in life and he is very successful. He wanted to try his hand at MMA, he believed in himself and he thought he could win the fight and lost, that doesn't make him a loser or an embarrassment or whatever else people chuck at him.
> 
> For the haters this was probably there one big shot to mock CM Punk because honestly, it's very difficult to find any failures in his career.


The only thing he scarred is his reputation. If he does return to wrestling I won't be able to keep a straight face when he's cutting a promo.


----------



## HOJO (Feb 25, 2012)

*Re: CM Punk got between 500,000 to 625,000$ while Mickey Gall got 30,000$*



THANOS said:


> The buys could be over 700k given the rumors. This would the largest non-Brock/McGregor UFC ppv in history. Punk won that night and all the gifs and memes won't tarnish the fact that he drew like a Titan.


And whatever he made and drew won't take away the gifs and memes of him getting rocked :mj


----------



## Born of Osiris (Oct 29, 2013)

*Re: CM Punk got between 500,000 to 625,000$ while Mickey Gall got 30,000$*

So the big draw gets the big money. What's the problem?:gaga1

And why is this in the wrestling section? :lmao


----------



## deanambroselover (Mar 16, 2015)

*Re: CM Punk got between 500,000 to 625,000$ while Mickey Gall got 30,000$*

WTF how come Mickey got less than Punk?


----------



## wwe9391 (Aug 31, 2016)

The Renegade said:


> This was my first thought as well, although, if we're both being honest, its a little more complicated than that since his ability to draw would be increased by going over said part timers. Its really a case where the part timers go over because they are the draws, but they are the draws because no one goes over them. I'd imagine that being a bit more infuriating in an environment where everything is planned in advance. At least Gall was able to affect the end result, making him a bigger star going forward.


I'm talking about how he complained about his pay when the part timers were getting paid more than him while he was a full time main event guy. 

Now he is the part timer doing exactly what he complained about in the first place.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

*Re: CM Punk got between 500,000 to 625,000$ while Mickey Gall got 30,000$*

*C*ounting *M*oney Punk unk


----------



## NyQuil (Jul 27, 2010)

*Re: CM Punk got between 500,000 to 625,000$ while Mickey Gall got 30,000$*

I dislike Punk and am very glad he lost but where is the outrage here? The guy was the draw and is getting paid like it.

I'm pretty sure Kimbo Slice made 20x more money from the fight where he got knocked out by Petruzzeli.


----------



## AJ Leegion (Nov 21, 2012)

*Re: CM Punk just got creamed.*

I will rep the first person that tweets this image to AJ Lee.


----------



## The Renegade (Jul 19, 2011)

*Re: CM Punk got between 500,000 to 625,000$ while Mickey Gall got 30,000$*



wwe9391 said:


> I'm talking about how he complained about his pay when the part timers were getting paid more than him while he was a full time main event guy.
> 
> Now he is the part timer doing exactly what he complained about in the first place.


I know, and I agreed with that part. I'm just saying the reason those part timers continued to be the bigger earners and draws is because he (and other talent) weren't booked to go over them.


----------



## DemBoy (Dec 3, 2013)

*Re: CM Punk got between 500,000 to 625,000$ while Mickey Gall got 30,000$*



deanambroselover said:


> WTF how come Mickey got less than Punk?


Because he is a bigger draw than Gall?


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck (Dec 20, 2014)

*Re: CM Punk just got creamed.*

[USER]Dr. Middy[/USER] Thread still going strong !!! :lmao:lmao:lmao


----------



## Dub J (Apr 3, 2012)

*Re: CM Punk got between 500,000 to 625,000$ while Mickey Gall got 30,000$*

It was worth over half a mil to see him get embarrassed like he did. I'm not complaining.


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

*Re: CM Punk got between 500,000 to 625,000$ while Mickey Gall got 30,000$*

I'd love to get my ass kicked like that for half a mil. Hell I'd prob do it for 30k.


----------



## wwe9391 (Aug 31, 2016)

The Renegade said:


> I know, and I agreed with that part. I'm just saying the reason those part timers continued to be the bigger earners and draws is because he (and other talent) weren't booked to go over them.


Oh I agree


----------



## jim courier (Apr 5, 2013)

*Re: CM Punk got between 500,000 to 625,000$ while Mickey Gall got 30,000$*



Raw-Is-Botchamania said:


> So?
> Jesus, the envy is real.
> 
> CM Punk is also around 20 times the name and draw Mickey Gall is, and the PPV percentage is well deserved. More people surely didn't tune in to see Gall.
> And as long as Punk brings in the buyrates and attendance, Dana White is everything, but not ripped off.


The Rock bought more PPV's than Punk but Punk thought he should have gotten more because he a had a better fake fight. Punk is the worst fighter in the UFC so I guess using his standards he's gonna give his earnings to Gall right?


----------



## Dub J (Apr 3, 2012)

*Re: CM Punk got between 500,000 to 625,000$ while Mickey Gall got 30,000$*



THE GUY said:


> I'd love to get my ass kicked like that for half a mil. Hell I'd prob do it for 30k.


Yeah, 30k is getting into 2 chicks at the same time territory.


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

*Re: CM Punk got between 500,000 to 625,000$ while Mickey Gall got 30,000$*



wwe9391 said:


> I really really really hope CM punk sees the irony in this payday for his UFC fight. If I was Rock, undertaker, HHH, Brock Lensar I call punk up and tell him he is the biggest hypocrite on the planet.


Don't think Brock should be calling anyone when he talked shit about Jon Jones only to fail his test.


----------



## Frost99 (Apr 24, 2006)

*Re: CM Punk got between 500,000 to 625,000$ while Mickey Gall got 30,000$*

NICE......

Maybe Punk should barrow Shane's theme b/c here comes the MONEY indeed


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

*Re: CM Punk got between 500,000 to 625,000$ while Mickey Gall got 30,000$*

Yeah i understand why Punk got paid more, obviously he was the big draw of the ppv, but its ridiculous when you got so many saying "At least he had the balls to do it good for him" look at the fat paycheck he was getting for getting in there for 2 minutes, i'd take an ass whipping without a doubt for the money he got. 

I'd jump out of a high speed car on the freeway if i would get half a million for doing it.

Also i just watched his post match press conference and i love the explanation for him rushing towards Gall like an idiot "I watched what little footage there was of Mickey and i noticed no one ever pressured him" lol yeah well theres a difference between pressuring and running wildly like an idiot towards him and going for a right hand leaving yourself wide open for a take down against a wrestler whos got a really good ground game.


----------



## TerryFoley (Feb 28, 2014)

*Re: CM Punk just got creamed.*



occu said:


> LMFAO! Its seems UFC's official youtube channel decided to embarrass punk a little further...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


L.O.L.


----------



## deanambroselover (Mar 16, 2015)

*Re: CM Punk got between 500,000 to 625,000$ while Mickey Gall got 30,000$*

Punk making bank


----------



## Dub J (Apr 3, 2012)

*Re: CM Punk just got creamed.*

"I know I'm better than that."

lol right


----------



## tailhook (Feb 23, 2014)

*Re: CM Punk got between 500,000 to 625,000$ while Mickey Gall got 30,000$*



SAMCRO said:


> I'd jump out of a high speed car on the freeway if i would get half a million for doing it.


And i'd run over your ass as you're rolling on the pavement for half of that :surprise:.


----------



## Blade Runner (Jan 24, 2012)

*Re: CM Punk just got creamed.*






Here's a super interesting and detailed breakdown of the fight by Luke Thomas. He analyzes the ground game and all of the mistakes that he spotted. Worth a watch 

Begins at 12 21 in the video


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

*Re: CM Punk got between 500,000 to 625,000$ while Mickey Gall got 30,000$*

A huge award after going through a huge embarrassment. Good for Punk


----------



## Stinger Fan (Jun 21, 2006)

*Re: CM Punk got between 500,000 to 625,000$ while Mickey Gall got 30,000$*

Didn't the buyrate get like 600-700k? Thought thats what I heard


----------



## SirZep (Nov 24, 2015)

*Re: CM Punk got between 500,000 to 625,000$ while Mickey Gall got 30,000$*

It's not exactly the same thing that he complained about with part timers.
When a part timer comes to WWE they usually beat up a big name and then they leave, and the other guy has to come back the next show.
This is different. Punk was not in the main event, he didn't fight a big name, and UFC isn't 'fake fighting', it's a competition, so it's not like he can lay down for the 3 count and put the other guy over. The other guy has the power to put himself over (which in this case Gall did).


----------



## RetepAdam. (May 13, 2007)

*Re: CM Punk got between 500,000 to 625,000$ while Mickey Gall got 30,000$*

Punk brought in about 500,000 extra viewers for the PPV, so why wouldn't he get *paid*?


----------



## Godway (May 21, 2013)

*Re: CM Punk got between 500,000 to 625,000$ while Mickey Gall got 30,000$*

Nobody would have any idea who Mickey Gall was if not for this fight. Punk's name value led to Gall's skills showing, so they really helped each other out. Gall would have been making significantly less than what he made for this fight, if it never happened. 

If it popped a great buyrate, then it was well worth the investment. Punk wasn't being paid for his fighting skill, and if you think about it like that you're just going to hurt your head.


----------



## TerryFoley (Feb 28, 2014)

*Re: CM Punk got between 500,000 to 625,000$ while Mickey Gall got 30,000$*

Please guys just stop. Punk deserves every penny, he was the bigger name, and obviously is the draw.

In fact, they should offer Punk a contract to be sort of like the octagon clown where fighters vent their frustrations at him, like a special attraction. The way he stormed at Gall and threw those tiny punches are comedy gold. Imagine when Cormier found out he won't be facing Jones, Punk would be perfect for these types of situations.


----------



## Lm2 (Feb 18, 2008)

*Re: CM Punk got between 500,000 to 625,000$ while Mickey Gall got 30,000$*

Punk is 100x times the draw Gall is, i don't even see why this is a topic


----------



## Blade Runner (Jan 24, 2012)

*Re: CM Punk got between 500,000 to 625,000$ while Mickey Gall got 30,000$*

Who cares? Gall got an early entry on the UFC roster and he's more well known now than he would've been fighting anyone else at Welterweight not-named GSP, Nick Diaz, or whoever the champion happened to be. Punk drew the buyrate, therefore he got that money. It's not hard to understand.


----------



## MK_Dizzle (Dec 18, 2014)

*Re: CM Punk got between 500,000 to 625,000$ while Mickey Gall got 30,000$*



Stinger Fan said:


> Didn't the buyrate get like 600-700k? Thought thats what I heard


Something like that, it made $2.6m


----------



## Godway (May 21, 2013)

*Re: CM Punk got between 500,000 to 625,000$ while Mickey Gall got 30,000$*



Wolverine2.0 said:


> Punk is 100x times the draw Gall is, i don't even see why this is a topic


So people can go "LOL he got paid half a million dollars to get killed! He has no skills how are you paying him that!!" and cry some more about it, despite the fact that he's being paid for his celebrity status and drawing buys, which apparently he did a very good job of for this card. If he made 500K and this card did what they were reporting in buys, then they got off cheap, really. It took 3 million to get Brock back into the octagon and draw what some considered a disappointing number.


----------



## Cooper09 (Aug 24, 2016)

*Re: CM Punk got between 500,000 to 625,000$ while Mickey Gall got 30,000$*

People paid specifically to see Punk. I doubt anyone even heard Micky Galls name before this fight was announced. 

Gall will get the big bucks now off the back of that beating.


----------



## thedeparted_94 (May 9, 2014)

*Re: CM Punk just got creamed.*

I don't know about anyone else but I still can't stop chuckling at the idea of Punk acting like a tough guy during the weigh-in and during his entrance…and then immediately getting rekt.

Best 5 minutes of television i've seen in awhile


----------



## yeahbuddy (Jan 3, 2012)

TheGeneticFreak said:


> Yes because Punk was the major draw for UFC 203 not Gall he could of been replaced by anyone.
> 
> Dana will get a good deal out of the Punk fight if the buyrate is above average and it's also built a name for Gall.



Punk may have been a draw for ppv buys but he didn't sell those tickets. It was in Cleveland and that was Stipe Miocic house. I was there and I've been to a lot of events and I've never heard anything more loud than his ovation in his home. They love Miz there to but stipe was on another level


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

Stinger Fan said:


> Didn't the buyrate get like 600-700k? Thought thats what I heard


650 - 700k is the rumor. Meltzer predicted only 300k and was, once again, made to look foolish :lol.


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

*Re: CM Punk just got creamed.*



HOJO said:


> :mj4
> No him getting rekt like that is just that funny


Oh boy! I bet it's even more hilarious to you now that he apparently earned "500,000 to 650,000" dollars for getting wrecked like that


----------



## Stinger Fan (Jun 21, 2006)

*Re: CM Punk got between 500,000 to 625,000$ while Mickey Gall got 30,000$*



MK_Dizzle said:


> Something like that, it made $2.6m


Not too bad thats for sure 



THANOS said:


> 650 - 700k is the rumor. Meltzer predicted only 300k and was, once again, made to look foolish :lol.


Poor Meltzer :lol


----------



## HOJO (Feb 25, 2012)

*Re: CM Punk just got creamed.*



DammitC said:


> Oh boy! I bet it's even more hilarious to you now that he apparently earned "500,000 to 650,000" dollars for getting wrecked like that


It doesn't enhance it but it's still as funny as it was before numbers came out :mj


----------



## Lodi Lawless (Mar 26, 2014)

*Re: CM Punk just got creamed.*



DammitC said:


> Oh boy! I bet it's even more hilarious to you now that he apparently earned "500,000 to 650,000" dollars for getting wrecked like that


Yeah UFC will never fall for that again.


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

*Re: CM Punk just got creamed.*



HOJO said:


> It doesn't enhance it but it's still as funny as it was before numbers came out :mj


Yea, hopefully that beating humbles CM Punk by making him a nicer person.


----------



## JoeMcKim (May 4, 2013)

Punk made a lot of money and more power to him. But I think if he fights again there is no way that it's on the UFC stage, he's going to have to have his second fight on a smaller show.


----------



## Make_The_Grade (Jan 8, 2013)

I understand Cm Punk is a well known name and all, but $500,000 for that? 

Well hook me up too, I'll get beat down in even less time.


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

I think Punk can get one more good payday out of MMA. If Dana doesn't want him, Bellator definitely will. If he gets smashed there as well then he's done.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

I loved Jon Jones tweet "I wanna see Bieber fight next" cause thats all this was, a publicity stunt to get ppv buys. Dana might as well sign Chris Evans and book him in a fight if thats how he wants to sell his ppvs, i'm sure the ppv would draw just as much as Punk's did, i mean wheres he gonna draw the line?

Dana knew Punk was gonna get killed, as an honest friend he should have told Punk to go and fight in some indie companies first against some lesser skilled fighters and get some experience. Dana's acting like in interviews that he just wanted to give his good buddy a shot cause he always wanted to do it, bullshit Dana, you just saw dollar signs and didn't care if he got seriously injured because of his age and inexperience, you just wanted money.


----------



## Godway (May 21, 2013)

SAMCRO said:


> I loved Jon Jones tweet "I wanna see Bieber fight next" cause thats all this was, a publicity stunt to get ppv buys. Dana might as well sign Chris Evans and book him in a fight if thats how he wants to sell his ppvs, i'm sure the ppv would draw just as much as Punk's did, i mean wheres he gonna draw the line?
> 
> Dana knew Punk was gonna get killed, as an honest friend he should have told Punk to go and fight in some indie companies first against some lesser skilled fighters and get some experience. Dana's acting like in interviews that he just wanted to give his good buddy a shot cause he always wanted to do it, bullshit Dana, you just saw dollar signs and didn't care if he got seriously injured because of his age and inexperience, you just wanted money.


tbf I'm sure Dana/Punk's conversations consisted of: Vince/Hunter doesn't think you can draw PPV buys, that's why they buried you, that's why they held you back, etc etc, and that's how this ended up happening. 

Punk made it no secret that he thought he was a huge star and draw being held back by WWE, and he had the opportunity to shove that in their faces with the UFC. And Dana, despite having that sometimes working relationship with WWE, loves knocking them down a few pegs any time he can. So that's basically what he did here, he took a WWE bred star (just like Lesnar) and drew money for HIS company with them. So it was a win for Dana, and in some ways a win for Punk if those buys end up being legit. He might have gotten his ass kicked and embarrassed, but he proved that his star was much greater than WWE ever gave him credit for.


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

Tbf Punk is 37 years old, he doesn't have time to 'go and work the indies' so to speak. He's already way past his physical prime so I don't think you can really criticize the guy for taking his chance. As for Dana, he's purely a businessman. He saw a chance to make some easy $ and took it.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Green Light said:


> Tbf Punk is 37 years old, he doesn't have time to 'go and work the indies' so to speak. He's already way past his physical prime so I don't think you can really criticize the guy for taking his chance. As for Dana, he's purely a businessman. He saw a chance to make some easy $ and took it.


Isn't it mainly about just getting out there and fighting in an MMA fight for Punk though? He doesn't need the money as so many have said. If i was him i'd be just as happy fighting some scrub in an indie company and winning than going to UFC and getting humiliated and embarrassed like a chump.

Batista just wanted to go and have a fight, he didn't need to be on a huge UFC ppv for his fight cause he just wanted to fight, didn't matter with who or where or the amount of money, he just wanted to try it. Which is why i respect Batista more for his attempt at MMA, cause it looked like he truly just wanted to give it a shot and have some fun, whereas with Punk it looks more and more like he just wanted the publicity and money for it.


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

I don't know if UFC were interested in Batista so I can't comment on him. All I know is, If my dream is to fight in MMA, and I get offered the chance to fight for $500k in UFC or $10k to fight in some bumfuck indie organization in the backend of nowhere, I'm taking the UFC offer.


----------



## World's Best (Jul 2, 2013)

*Re: CM Punk just got creamed.*

Don't care about MMA but I found a replay of the fight online. It looked like he lunged at him and that was the end of it. I thought they would end it earlier but......Can't say I am surprised at the outcome. Respect to someone for trying it. He was not the one who gave himself the contract to fight in UFC on the main card. Any one here would have done the same if offered that. Hell I would have, for what... 500k? Maybe more. Whatever, why not. But the experiment seems to have been a failure through and through.


Punk wasn't the one who wrote up the contract.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Green Light said:


> I don't know if UFC were interested in Batista so I can't comment on him. All I know is, If my dream is to fight in MMA, and I get offered the chance to fight for $500k in UFC or $10k to fight in some bumfuck indie organization in the backend of nowhere, I'm taking the UFC offer.


Batista could have easily got a spot in Bellator or somewhere, i mean just look at him, he's relatively famous and looks like a beast, but he was happy just going against some nobody in what looked like a warehouse.

Also if you're a struggling fighter with not much of anything and not a pot to piss in, yeah you'd be a fool not to take the offer. But Punk is loaded, he doesn't need the money or the fame he's already got both. If he just wanted to try his hand at MMA he would have been smart to just go and fight some low level schmucks. 

He should have known for a fact he was gonna get destroyed in UFC, why not go somewhere where you have half a Chance at winning? Also Dana said he probably shouldn't have his next fight in the UFC, yeah no shit, he shouldn't had his first fight in the UFC.

If i was fucking loaded like Punk and known worldwide, i wouldn't feel like i needed to fight in UFC, i'd be comfortable fighting in the indie feds just to scratch the itch and have some fun. Also i'd be thinking "Ya know i'm nearly 40 years old, no experience, man i'm gonna get embarrassed and destroyed in UFC, fuck that i don't need the money or the publicity i'm already famous".


----------



## kimino (Mar 16, 2012)

*Re: CM Punk got between 500,000 to 625,000$ while Mickey Gall got 30,000$*



SAMCRO said:


> Also i just watched his post match press conference and i love the explanation for him rushing towards Gall like an idiot "I watched what little footage there was of Mickey and i noticed no one ever pressured him" lol yeah well theres a difference between pressuring and running wildly like an idiot towards him and going for a right hand leaving yourself wide open for a take down against a wrestler whos got a really good ground game.


Havent watched anything post fight, did he seriously said that?. :lmao come on punk when you are an Amateur you dont seek to reinvent the wheel, you stick to the basics, and pray for a miracle while doing your best.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

*Re: CM Punk got between 500,000 to 625,000$ while Mickey Gall got 30,000$*



kimino said:


> Havent watched anything post fight, did he seriously said that?. :lmao come on punk when you are an Amateur you dont seek to reinvent the wheel, you stick to the basics, and pray for a miracle while doing your best.


Yeah he said that, which sounded dumb. You're seriously gonna go in there and attempt to pressure a guy with 10 plus years of training and experience, whos really good on the ground, while you have no experience and barely a year and a half of training under your belt? Lol.

Punk would have done much better had he kept his distance, kept his hands up and picked his spots when going for a kick or a punch. Gall even said in the post fight press conference he was gonna stand up with him and try and show off his stand up a little until he came idiotically running towards him so he took him down. So Punk could have stood a better chance had he not made such a stupid opening play, cause standup isn't Galls specialty.


----------



## KC Armstrong (Jun 19, 2013)

*Re: CM Punk just got creamed.*



They LIVE said:


> That interview with Wanderley is very telling.
> 
> *Punk is a guy who would talk up his "years of BJJ training" and would wear Gracie hoodies everywhere he went since like 2011, but was pretty much clueless when it came to actually rolling and the fundamentals. *
> 
> ...








"Punk thinks, just because he tapes his hands and has a bunch of tattoos and takes MMA classes for beginners at his local gym, that he's a tough guy"


----------



## Arkham258 (Jan 30, 2015)

*Re: CM Punk just got creamed.*

You know what a real poser is? A guy who would have never actually set foot in the octagon. Posers talk and nothing else. Punk may have got his ass kicked but at least he legit tried to fight instead of just talking about it all the time

Grow up and use your brains people.


----------



## RomanMania (Sep 12, 2016)

*Re: CM Punk just got creamed.*

Punk did the job so he would be the underdog babyface when he fights Brock. It was good booking by UFC because Lesnar has heel heat after squashing Hunt by cheating. Brock will put him over at UFC 210


----------



## BornBad (Jan 27, 2004)

*Re: CM Punk just got creamed.*


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/775386317609848832


----------



## 2K JAY (Jan 2, 2011)

*Re: CM Punk just got creamed.*

Man, some fans are seriously bitter about Punk leaving.

If you had an undiagnosed life threatening infection, would you want to work for that company again? Besides that, they gave him his release papers on his *wedding day*. He's completely right to fuck them off. On top of that, he was pretty much directionless during his last few months in the company. They were actually setting him up for a feud with Kane... fpalm

As for the whole UFC thing... anyone would have taken that opportunity to fight on the main card for a bunch of money. Fuck, I have zero MMA training but if they called me up and said "We want you to fight next year", I'd do it. The fact that he's a legitimate fan of the sport makes it a no-brainer for him. So why hate on him? 

He'll probably get another fight in Bellator or something like that, win it and then be done with it. Even Batista won a fight in MMA. So I have no doubt they will put some tomato can up against Punk aswell. Just so he can leave on a positive note.


----------



## KC Armstrong (Jun 19, 2013)

*Re: CM Punk just got creamed.*



> So I have no doubt they will put some tomato can up against Punk aswell.


The problem with that is there is no bigger tomato can than Punk.


----------



## TerryFoley (Feb 28, 2014)

*Re: CM Punk just got creamed.*

Iiiiiittttt'ssss cclllooooobbbeerriinnggg ttiiiiiiiiiiiimmmmee!!!!!!!












Lmao, i know it's been a couple of days but this shit is so funny. His face after the fight is stuck in my head, kinda like grinning trying not to cry at the same time. He made bank though, so good for Phil...but...holy shit lmao he got fucking reeekktt!!!! Hahahaa


----------



## Godway (May 21, 2013)

*Re: CM Punk just got creamed.*



They LIVE said:


> That interview with Wanderley is very telling.
> 
> Punk is a guy who would talk up his "years of BJJ training" and would wear Gracie hoodies everywhere he went since like 2011, but was pretty much clueless when it came to actually rolling and the fundamentals.
> 
> ...


Well from what Meltz and them talked about, he wouldn't train in a Gi at first, and according to Chael and Chris Camozzi, he arrived to training and like immediately wanted to get in there and spar thinking he could scrap with Pettis, and they told him outright you're not getting in there and sparring for a while. You have to earn the right to spar, you have to build yourself up, etc.. And then when he did it, he was completely overwhelmed and like "Wow you guys were right." 

He was just fucking clueless. "Poser" would be an apt description. He's a guy who fucked around with BJJ, but not actually trained in it. Like a celebrity reality show type thing, he just thought he was the man and it was all fun and games and he would be insta-awesome at it. 

I think if anything, this should show people how legitimate Brock Lesnar really was. That's the difference between being a freak of nature athlete, and not.


----------



## The People's H2O (Jan 21, 2013)

*Re: CM Punk just got creamed.*










LOL

The irony. 

I remember not too long ago when that egotistical asshole was wining and bitching about a certain individual that was atleast thrice the draw that he was/regarded by many as the greatest wrestler to ever step in a wrestling ring for "stealing" his WM main-event spot.


I'm not a fan of the guy, but I really feel sorry for him.


----------



## ADRfan (Jul 24, 2012)

*Re: CM Punk just got creamed.*

I'm not a Punk fan by no means, but still feel really bad for the guy.


----------



## Flair Flop (May 21, 2011)

*Re: CM Punk just got creamed.*

Don't know if this has been posted yet but
http://www.foxsports.com/ufc/story/cm-punk-earns-huge-payday-for-debut-but-not-the-highest-salary-at-ufc-203-091216

A half million dollars to get his ass beat while the man administering the ass Beaton only made 30k. I get that he's the draw here, but that's a hell of a gap. Yet he cried that Taker made more than him when the show was on the other foot.


----------



## BuzzKillington (May 9, 2015)

*Re: CM Punk just got creamed.*



KC Armstrong said:


> The problem with that is there is no bigger tomato can than Punk.


Yeah, I mean most, if not all, of the Bellator roster would make quick work of him.


----------



## validreasoning (Jul 4, 2012)

*Re: CM Punk just got creamed.*

Rumors the show did between 600-700,000 buys. That coupled with a $2.6 million gate make it a hugely successful night for ufc

Punk will make money on every ppv buy above 250,000


----------



## The_Jiz (Jun 1, 2006)

Whorse said:


> Don't know if this has been posted yet but
> http://www.foxsports.com/ufc/story/cm-punk-earns-huge-payday-for-debut-but-not-the-highest-salary-at-ufc-203-091216
> 
> A half million dollars to get his ass beat while the man administering the ass Beaton only made 30k. I get that he's the draw here, but that's a hell of a gap. Yet he cried that Taker made more than him when the show was on the other foot.


I think Mickey Gall of all people would understand why he made considerably less. He just debuted. Its an undeniable fact this ppv has been a huge success due to Punk's buzz around him. 

Your comparison is assuming Wrestlemania 29 was a huge success due to Undertaker alone. :draper2


----------



## KO Bossy (Oct 23, 2011)

*Re: CM Punk just got creamed.*



Godway said:


> Well from what Meltz and them talked about, he wouldn't train in a Gi at first, and according to Chael and Chris Camozzi, he arrived to training and like immediately wanted to get in there and spar thinking he could scrap with Pettis, and they told him outright you're not getting in there and sparring for a while. You have to earn the right to spar, you have to build yourself up, etc.. And then when he did it, he was completely overwhelmed and like "Wow you guys were right."
> 
> He was just fucking clueless. "Poser" would be an apt description. He's a guy who fucked around with BJJ, but not actually trained in it. Like a celebrity reality show type thing, he just thought he was the man and it was all fun and games and he would be insta-awesome at it.
> 
> I think if anything, this should show people how legitimate Brock Lesnar really was. That's the difference between being a freak of nature athlete, and not.


Meltzer, Alvarez and Lawler were also talking about how certain guys get in there, and they aren't the greatest UFC fighters, but have really impressive athletic backgrounds. Brendan Schaub played college football and lacrosse, for example. So they at least give off that athletic vibe and have certain instincts when it comes to moving, dodging and whatnot. They can't necessarily put on the greatest arm bar or are good at transitioning, but they have an athletic foundation to build on.

Punk, on the other hand, had no athletic background. He didn't played sports as a kid, or in high school, or anything. That's probably why he was deluded into thinking that he could just step into an octagon, start throwing haymakers and knock guys out. There's a lot more to it than that.


----------



## HOJO (Feb 25, 2012)

*Re: CM Punk just got creamed.*



Arkham258 said:


> You know what a real poser is? A guy who would have never actually set foot in the octagon. Posers talk and nothing else. Punk may have got his ass kicked but at least he legit tried to fight instead of just talking about it all the time
> 
> Grow up and use your brains people.


Participation ribbons don't mean nothing, breh


----------



## Afrolatino (Jan 5, 2015)

*Re: CM Punk just got creamed.*

Poor CM, I know he's a douche, but I would have liked him connect two or three punches.:shrug

Maybe I would have been interested about this if I would been available to see WWE shows during his heyday.
But from Jan 2010 to Oct 2014 I couldn't see WWE shows and PPVs because of my cable provider took out the channels with it.


----------



## Believe That (Aug 19, 2014)

*Re: CM Punk just got creamed.*



KO Bossy said:


> Meltzer, Alvarez and Lawler were also talking about how certain guys get in there, and they aren't the greatest UFC fighters, but have really impressive athletic backgrounds. Brendan Schaub played college football and lacrosse, for example. So they at least give off that athletic vibe and have certain instincts when it comes to moving, dodging and whatnot. They can't necessarily put on the greatest arm bar or are good at transitioning, but they have an athletic foundation to build on.
> 
> Punk, on the other hand, had no athletic background. He didn't played sports as a kid, or in high school, or anything. That's probably why he was deluded into thinking that he could just step into an octagon, start throwing haymakers and knock guys out. There's a lot more to it than that.


Perfect example is Kimbo Slice he got wrecked his first time in UFC 

He thought because he did a couple street fights it be an easy breeze in UFC but he realized soon after it takes a lot more than that


----------



## Stephleref (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: CM Punk just got creamed.*

Lol at people feeling sad/sorry for Punk. Did you feel sorry for the no names Tyson knocked the fuck out of? Or hell anyone else that had their ass handed to them in the octagon? Come on now.

Poor CM Punk getting his ass kicked for 500K,seriously people no need to feel sorry for him.


----------



## Godway (May 21, 2013)

*Re: CM Punk just got creamed.*



KO Bossy said:


> Meltzer, Alvarez and Lawler were also talking about how certain guys get in there, and they aren't the greatest UFC fighters, but have really impressive athletic backgrounds. Brendan Schaub played college football and lacrosse, for example. So they at least give off that athletic vibe and have certain instincts when it comes to moving, dodging and whatnot. They can't necessarily put on the greatest arm bar or are good at transitioning, but they have an athletic foundation to build on.
> 
> Punk, on the other hand, had no athletic background. He didn't played sports as a kid, or in high school, or anything. That's probably why he was deluded into thinking that he could just step into an octagon, start throwing haymakers and knock guys out. There's a lot more to it than that.


I felt from his reality show alone, that his lack of athletic ability was apparent. You can tell just by the way he moves, he's awkward, it's not how a fighter or athlete moves. 

Like, his footwork and movement alone in the opening seconds of that fight were atrocious. It makes me question whether or not he'd even be able to do this at an amateur level, because a lot of amateur fighters are legit boxers, wrestlers, and martial artists. He's just not. 

I feel like he should have went to UFC, yeah, and that's because he's a fan of them and everything and a great personality and talk, BUT he should have never went there as a fighter. He should have went to become the next Joe Rogan, because he would have been an excellent color guy.


----------



## Rick_James (May 11, 2012)

*Re: CM Punk just got creamed.*



KC Armstrong said:


> "Punk thinks, just because he tapes his hands and has a bunch of tattoos and takes MMA classes for beginners at his local gym, that he's a tough guy"


Still one of my favorite lines ever delivered by the beast. Lesnar may suck on a live mic but the little vignettes he does, while rare, are always gold.


----------



## Stephen90 (Mar 31, 2015)

*Re: CM Punk just got creamed.*



Arkham258 said:


> You know what a real poser is? A guy who would have never actually set foot in the octagon. Posers talk and nothing else. Punk may have got his ass kicked but at least he legit tried to fight instead of just talking about it all the time
> 
> Grow up and use your brains people.


I would have jumped in the octagon for 500,000 to get my ass kicked.


----------



## Raw-Is-Botchamania (Feb 13, 2015)

*Re: CM Punk just got creamed.*

Thank god nobody makes a thread about Raw getting creamed every monday.


----------



## marshal99 (Jan 6, 2016)

*Re: CM Punk just got creamed.*



The_Jiz said:


> I think Mickey Gall of all people would understand why he made considerably less. He just debuted. Its an undeniable fact this ppv has been a huge success due to Punk's buzz around him.
> 
> Your comparison is assuming Wrestlemania 29 was a huge success due to Undertaker alone. :draper2


For this one time because of the curiosity factor and his fans who thought he could compete but after his pathetic showing , you can be sure that Punk lost his drawing power in the UFC which is why dana has said that Punk's next match will probably not be in the UFC , he needs to establish himself elsewhere.


----------



## Shane Banks (Oct 10, 2015)

*Re: CM Punk just got creamed.*

i FEEL FOr him


----------



## marshal99 (Jan 6, 2016)

*Re: CM Punk just got creamed.*



Shane Banks said:


> i FEEL FOr him


Hard to feel sorry when the guy gets 500k while his opponent get only 30k.


----------



## Shane Banks (Oct 10, 2015)

*Re: CM Punk just got creamed.*



marshal99 said:


> Hard to feel sorry when the guy gets 500k while his opponent get only 30k.


I get that but it's a mental feel. This was a dream of his that he worked hard and trained for, any person would feel crushed if they failed to achieve a goal they set to to accomplish


----------



## marshal99 (Jan 6, 2016)

*Re: CM Punk just got creamed.*



Shane Banks said:


> I get that but it's a mental feel. This was a dream of his that he worked hard and trained for, any person would feel crushed if they failed to achieve a goal they set to to accomplish


If Punk really wanted to fight in MMA , take a fight against another can in a smaller organisation but Punk is just a greedy cunt who wants $$$ so he called Dana to join the UFC for a fight. UFC likely sponsored for his training camp and surgeries , so Punk is milking the UFC for what he can get from them. 

Look at lesnar , he started his MMA career in japan against a can. So did batista in his mma debut , destroying a can to satisfy his need to compete. Punk is an arrogant A-hole who is too full of himself and has a high opinion of himself. The way he talk of gall before the match showed that , he overstimated himself and severly understimate his opponent. There is no substitute for real fight experience.


----------



## Stone Cold Steve Urkel (Sep 6, 2011)

*Re: CM Punk just got creamed.*

It could've been far worse, like getting knocked out within 20 seconds. That humbling event is just food to grow on.


----------



## chromal (Feb 25, 2014)

*Re: CM Punk just got creamed.*

He will be back in WWE before we know it. If he thinks he's going to fight again, that ear pop must have affected his brain as well.


----------



## marshal99 (Jan 6, 2016)

*Re: CM Punk just got creamed.*



chromal said:


> He will be back in WWE before we know it. If he thinks he's going to fight again, that ear pop must have affected his brain as well.


I doubt he'll be back in the 'E. Even if the 'E wants him back , Punk is too proud and arrogant to go back to the 'E with his tail between his legs after the way he has trash talked them. The 'E isn't going to call him , Punk will have to call them and he's going to humble himself and he's never going to do that.


----------



## SavoySuit (Aug 10, 2015)

*Re: CM Punk just got creamed.*



marshal99 said:


> If Punk really wanted to fight in MMA , take a fight against another can in a smaller organisation but Punk is just a greedy cunt who wants $$$ so he called Dana to join the UFC for a fight. UFC likely sponsored for his training camp and surgeries , so Punk is milking the UFC for what he can get from them.
> 
> Look at lesnar , he started his MMA career in japan against a can. So did batista in his mma debut , destroying a can to satisfy his need to compete. Punk is an arrogant A-hole who is too full of himself and has a high opinion of himself. The way he talk of gall before the match showed that , he overstimated himself and severly understimate his opponent. There is no substitute for real fight experience.



Where to start?

First, the UFC called Punk... not the other way around.

Lesnar didn't start his career vs a can. Batista did, but the performance from both fighters was abysmal.

Punk started his career vs a "can" (if you want)... but we can only say that because neither Punk or Gall should have been in the UFC. Gall looks high level right now, but that's only because he's fought such awful competition.

Though to use Lesnar as an example... his trajectory has no relevance to Punk, as Brock's next fight was against former UFC champ Frank Mir. Lesnar lost, but didn't get dominated.


----------



## Rick_James (May 11, 2012)

*Re: CM Punk just got creamed.*



chromal said:


> He will be back in WWE before we know it. If he thinks he's going to fight again, that ear pop must have affected his brain as well.


I honestly don't think the WWE would want him back by this point. He sort of verified Connor McGregor's whole thing on wrestlers being pussies. I mean all around this was a bad look and while I'm sure some people would accept him back, him getting destroyed in the cage would always sit in the back of the minds of the regular fans.


----------



## Lodi Lawless (Mar 26, 2014)

*Re: CM Punk just got creamed.*



Rick_James said:


> I honestly don't think the WWE would want him back by this point. He sort of verified Connor McGregor's whole thing on wrestlers being pussies. I mean all around this was a bad look and while I'm sure some people would accept him back, him getting destroyed in the cage would always sit in the back of the minds of the regular fans.


Why didn't his coaches convince him to fake an injury and claim it was career ending. Then he could live out less damaging dream.


----------



## marshal99 (Jan 6, 2016)

*Re: CM Punk just got creamed.*



SavoySuit said:


> Where to start?
> 
> First, the UFC called Punk... not the other way around.
> 
> ...


According to Dana , Punk is the one who approach Dana.

"That's going to be up to him," UFC President Dana White said on the Grant and Danny Show on 106.7 The Fan in Washington, D.C. on Thursday.

"He was a big fan of the UFC. He ended up leaving the WWE and he said, 'Dana, my dream is to fight in the UFC. I want to fight in the UFC. Will you let me fight?'

"So, we're giving him a fight," White noted. "We're bringing in a kid who has obviously a little more experience than he does. If he wins this fight this Saturday, he'll be 2-0. Punk is 0-0. We'll see how it plays out for him."


----------



## Mhirn3 (Dec 22, 2008)

*Re: CM Punk just got creamed.*

I was there Saturday night in Cleveland and it was a very weird crowd for the Punk stuff. There were TONS of guys who had spent 30 bucks on a simple shirt that just says "CM Punk.....MMA" and has the ufc logo on it who were clearly rooting for him but there were also a pretty vocal majority yelling obscene things and booing him at every mention who erupted when he lost.

I still have to give it to him for chasing his dream.


----------



## JoeMcKim (May 4, 2013)

*Re: CM Punk just got creamed.*

Even if Punk did return to pro wrestling, I highly doubt that it would be in WWE. Just do a few tours of NJPW.


----------



## Jim Dandy (Sep 13, 2016)

EMGESP said:


> It also takes balls to jump out of a speeding vehicle, but that doesn't mean I'm gonna respect someone for doing it. I respect people who are realistic with themselves.
> 
> Starting your UFC Career in your late 30's with no prior MMA experience and *expecting you'd be successful* was incredibly foolish.


He wasn't expecting that and said so repeatedly leading up to the fight.



Whorse said:


> Wtf is everyone talking about? I'd gladly step in the ring and get my ass beat for the sort of money he was paid to do so. I wouldn't even bother wasting my time training. Let me get in the damn ring, knock the shit out of me a few times and pay me, bitches.


If he was just in it for the money then he would've just jumped in there with no training in early 2015.

The money he got for the fight was probably the same amount he spent training at one of the top gyms in the country for 2 years.


----------



## marshal99 (Jan 6, 2016)

*Re: CM Punk just got creamed.*



Jim Dandy said:


> He wasn't expecting that and said so repeatedly leading up to the fight.


He has said repeatedly that he's going to win prior to the fight , that Gall has only beaten 2 tomato cans. In some of his early video interviews , he believe that he'll win and can cherry pick his next fight location.

http://www.foxsports.com.au/ufc/cm-...3/news-story/1aecada3b9b58f03120e02080b0716a3


----------



## Flair Flop (May 21, 2011)

*Re: CM Punk just got creamed.*



Jim Dandy said:


> If he was just in it for the money then he would've just jumped in there with no training in early 2015.
> 
> The money he got for the fight was probably the same amount he spent training at one of the top gyms in the country for 2 years.


The point of the post that you quoted had nothing to do with why or why he wasn't doing it. It was in response to those saying that other people wouldn't have the balls to step in the ring. I just simply said that for a half million dollars that I would gladly do so and wouldn't waste my money on training. In the end it was the same result. He got pulverized. The money he spent training was wasted.


----------



## Jim Dandy (Sep 13, 2016)

Headliner said:


> Honestly, are you mad? Because where did I mention that in my post. Who said he would? Who? Who? Who? Who? Who? *New Day Voice*
> 
> I have been on this forum for a long time. And during Punk's peak years his super diehard fans (not his regular fans) were WOAT on here. Marking out because he had a white belt in Ju Jutsu and geeks would say off the wall shit like "if anyone could beat up someone in a real fight it's Punk because he's training with Gracie and doing this, that and the 3rd." Or "Punk is legitimate because he trains in martial arts". Reading that shit was unbearable.
> 
> ...


I think his fans were just saying that he was legit compared to most guys in the WWE locker room. Which he was, if only to a small extent.



Believe That said:


> Give me what Punk got paid to do this fight
> 
> I will glady get my ass fucking kicked for that amount of money
> 
> So can you babies who keep saying "All of you guys who are talking shit wouldn't step into a fight" shut up


Do you have any idea how much training at one of the top 3 camps in the country would cost for 2 years?

Also doubt you'd take the beating he took for nearly 3 mins.



Chris JeriG.O.A.T said:


> Why do people keep saying "none of you have the balls to do it"? What none of us have is the money to train privately for 2 years without having to work and none of us have the personal connections and fame required to get fast tracked to a UFC main card. We'd have to make real sacrifices to try and join UFC, it's not something we could just do on a whim like he did.
> 
> I bet if you offered a deal that allowed someone to *train for free for 2 years*, not have to work, have all their expenses paid, completely skip the amateur and undercard ranks and they would get paid a huge check regardless of performance, there would be a lot more people with the "balls" to do it than you all think.
> 
> It's when you have to pay to train, quit your job, move across the country, fight on the undercard for years and get paid next to nothing just for a chance at a UFC main card fight that few people have the "balls" to do.


What makes you think he trained for free?


----------



## attituderocks (Jul 23, 2016)

*Re: CM Punk just got creamed.*

Of course Rollins marks are defending punk. They are the biggest assholes in sports. 

Lmao at fans saying Punk has every right to be arrogant he is the best in the world. Lmao wtf are you smoking. He wasn't a draw in WWE and he was used as a freak show attraction in UFC. Stop acting like is a huge worldwide superstar like Hogan/Rock. Punk thinking he's the best is the same as ugly bitches thinking they are supermodels.


----------



## marshal99 (Jan 6, 2016)

*Re: CM Punk just got creamed.*



Jim Dandy said:


> What makes you think he trained for free?


Seriously ? UFC signed Punk up to big fanfare and made so many concessions for his debut , you think that UFC doesn't pay for Punk's training camp and surgeries , that Punk paid everything out of his own pocket and only collect his paycheck after his debut ? If Punk was a nobody - sure , everything he has to pay himself but considering he's getting 500k just by being on the card , you really think Dana will not take care of his golden goose (so to speak). Punk is the freakshow attraction for UFC 203 , they didn't use his real name phil brooks, they use CM Punk , why do you think that is ? 

You look at UFC 195 salary base , only the main event winner get 500k. Punk gets that for UFC 203 win or lose , just by appearing.


----------



## TheMenace (May 26, 2013)

*Re: CM Punk just got creamed.*

1213 posts... holy bejesus...


----------



## Steve Black Man (Nov 28, 2015)

*Re: CM Punk just got creamed.*



attituderocks said:


> Of course Rollins marks are defending punk. They are the biggest assholes in sports.


1) I'm a Rollins mark, and I think it's hilarious that the douche got his ass handed to him.

2) That's a complete generalization.

3) Pro Wrestling isn't a sport.

Good day.


----------



## TheMenace (May 26, 2013)

For all those who say Punk just did it for an easy paycheque, I have a question for you. Why would he bother spending 5 hours a day every day for 2 years training for the fight when he could have just showed up for the beating and got paid anyhow?


----------



## Chris JeriG.O.A.T (Jun 17, 2014)

*Re: CM Punk just got creamed.*



Jim Dandy said:


> What makes you think he trained for free?


You misunderstood my point, imagine if there was a grant that paid for you to train full time at a top gym and took care of all your personal expenses so that you didn't have to work or worry about money, your only focus is on training; Punk's prior riches allowed him to do that so he wasn't taking a huge risk but average people won't try MMA because it requires huge sacrifices for regular people. But hypothetically if people didn't have to make sacrifices i.e., if they had a grant, there would be a lot of people just as willing to do what Punk did.


----------



## attituderocks (Jul 23, 2016)

*Re: CM Punk just got creamed.*



Steve Black Man said:


> 1) I'm a Rollins mark, and I think it's hilarious that the douche got his ass handed to him.
> 
> 2) That's a complete generalization.
> 
> ...


Still doesn't change that majority of Punk defenders have Rollins in their signature. I totally see it. Both are narcissistic assholes who think they are god's gift to wrestling when no one besides hardcore smarks know who the fuck they are. Hopefully Seth leaves WWE and goes to UFC to become a jobber like Punk did.


----------



## Steve Black Man (Nov 28, 2015)

*Re: CM Punk just got creamed.*



attituderocks said:


> Still doesn't change that majority of Punk defenders have Rollins in their signature. I totally see it. Both are narcissistic assholes who think they are god's gift to wrestling when no one besides hardcore smarks know who the fuck they are. Hopefully Seth leaves WWE and goes to UFC to become a *jobber* like Punk did.


Jobber = Someone who takes losses *within the confines of the scripted environment of pro wrestling *in order to build up other wrestlers, hence the term "doing the job".

I think you're confused as to what a jobber is. There is no such thing as "jobbing" in mixed martial arts.


----------



## luminaire (Jun 23, 2008)

*Re: CM Punk just got creamed.*

I'd gladly take an ass kicking for 500k


----------



## TerryFoley (Feb 28, 2014)

*Re: CM Punk just got creamed.*



luminaire said:


> I'd gladly take an ass kicking for 500k


Hats off to you sir. 

Not many people are blessed with the courage nor born with the valor that CM Punk possesses. It takes a truly special snowflake such as him to chase his dream and earn 500k in 2 minutes.

Jk, he got fucking rekt lmao


----------



## marshal99 (Jan 6, 2016)

*Re: CM Punk just got creamed.*



Steve Black Man said:


> Jobber = Someone who takes losses *within the confines of the scripted environment of pro wrestling *in order to build up other wrestlers, hence the term "doing the job".
> 
> I think you're confused as to what a jobber is. There is no such thing as "jobbing" in mixed martial arts.


In MMA terms , a jobber is known as a tomato can. Punk is pretty much a can , that's why so many wanted to fight him when UFC first signed him. He would have been an easy fight for any decent newcomer to make a name for themselves. Irony that Punk discounted gall because he fought 2 cans when he himself is another can for gall.


----------



## Steve Black Man (Nov 28, 2015)

*Re: CM Punk just got creamed.*



marshal99 said:


> In MMA terms , a jobber is known as a tomato can. Punk is pretty much a can , that's why so many wanted to fight him when UFC first signed him. He would have been an easy fight for any decent newcomer to make a name for themselves. Irony that Punk discounted gall because he fought 2 cans when he himself is another can for gall.


Huh. Never knew that. Interesting.

Certainly worked for Gall :lol


----------



## samizayn (Apr 25, 2011)

*Re: CM Punk just got creamed.*



Jim Dandy said:


> He wasn't expecting that and said so repeatedly leading up to the fight.


O really?



> Punk will state with confidence, however, that he’s going to get the job done and walk out of Quicken Loans Arena sporting a proud 1-0 record as a professional fighter.
> 
> “I see my hand getting raised,” Punk told FOX Sports on the UFC 203 media conference call. “I’m not one for making predictions and I’m not sure if Conor’s hat would fit my head. I don’t know if he’s got a large head or a small one, but I’m not trying to wear Conor’s hat, I’m not trying to wear anybody else’s hat. I’m just trying to be me, do my thing.
> 
> “I definitely see myself winning and if I had to pick, I’d say TKO.”





Jim Dandy said:


> The money he got for the fight was probably the same amount he spent training at one of the top gyms in the country for 2 years.


It would be 1/500000 the amount if that. LOL what kind of gym do you think gets away with charging 250k a year :lmao


Jim Dandy said:


> I think his fans were just saying that he was legit compared to most guys in the WWE locker room. Which he was, if only to a small extent.


He wasn't lol. Now, yeah. But "I trained a handful of times with Rener" Punk could never actually use his jiu jitsu if he needed to in a fight.


----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)

*Re: CM Punk just got creamed.*



Headliner said:


> Fuck it. Let's do this.
> 
> Remember when CM Punk had all them diehard super fans that thought Punk was legit bad ass and could beat up people because he trained in Ju Jistu or some shit? You couldn't tell them shit. Where dey at doe :lmao:lmao:lmao


Him getting his ass kicked by Mickey Gall doesn't suddenly mean he's a pussy though.

He could probably beat up a lot of people on this forum.


----------



## marshal99 (Jan 6, 2016)

*Re: CM Punk just got creamed.*

A tomato can is one that doesn't have enough skill to compete against a decent cage fighter. Kimbo Slice was a can in the UFC. In japan, they have those heavy superheavy cans like hong choi-man or bob sapp who would destroy anyone without the skill but against anyone decent , they would lose.

Punk just do not have the skill set to be up against anyone who is half decent in the cage. If the fight had continued on , punk would probably looked like dumbo the elephant with his cauliflower ears.


----------



## deathslayer (Feb 19, 2013)

*Re: CM Punk just got creamed.*

I mean, I would support him for fulfilling his dream and even feel sorry for his defeat if he wasn't so cocky.


----------



## attituderocks (Jul 23, 2016)

*Re: CM Punk just got creamed.*

Lol at the hypocritical punk marks bragging about his big payday for sucking while hating Lesnar for getting paid millions because they think he's lazy.


----------



## kimino (Mar 16, 2012)

*Re: CM Punk just got creamed.*



Gandhi said:


> Him getting his ass kicked by Mickey Gall doesn't suddenly mean he's a pussy though.
> 
> He could probably beat up a lot of people on this forum.


No, Teddy Hart humiliating you makes you a pussy :lol

http://wrestlingnews.co/details-on-...k-teddy-hart-outside-of-a-restaurant-in-2004/


----------



## Godway (May 21, 2013)

*Re: CM Punk just got creamed.*

A lot of you confuse Punk the wrestling talent with Punk the person. His "tough guy" persona was an act, a work. You guys don't get him. When he was a wrestler, he was ALWAYS ON. He believed in the art of kayfabe, and drawing heat anywhere and everywhere he could. Few guys are really like that, Chris Jericho is too. Chris Jericho says the same shit to people, he threatens to beat up fans all the time (which is funny considering he beat up a woman in a parking lot once :lol ). It's not like anyone takes Jericho that seriously as a tough guy (and no, getting physical with Brock/Goldberg surrounded by company officials to break things up does not make you tough, just makes you sort of ballsy), but for some reason they all get worked by Punk and severely butthurt when he says he trained in BJJ and he'll punch you in the throat or whatever. 

But yeah, calm down with the "Punk claims to be a badass" stuff. It was his JOB and ARTFORM to do that, because that's how he believed in it. He adopted a persona and worked it, and he still tends to work it to this day sometimes. The fact that people are still butthurt about it just goes to show how good he was at drawing heat.


----------



## witcher (Aug 20, 2013)

*Re: CM Punk just got creamed.*

Dana is now gona fire cm punk on his wedding aniversary


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

*Re: CM Punk just got creamed.*

Hey Adam Blampied, how would you book CM Punk's return to the WWE after this? .....

:jericho2


----------



## marshal99 (Jan 6, 2016)

*Re: CM Punk just got creamed.*

Wait for WWE to release this dvd.


----------



## Loudness (Nov 14, 2011)

*Re: CM Punk just got creamed.*

Did they mock him during the PPV in any way?


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

*Re: CM Punk just got creamed.*



Loudness said:


> Did they mock him during the PPV in any way?


There's a theory that a spot at the beginning of the Dolph Ziggler vs Miz match was parodying his fight, but if that was their intention, they didn't do a very good job of conveying it since a lot of people didn't pick up on it.


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

For those of you who are not into MMA/Jiu Jitsu, watch this if you want, explains in detail what Punk did wrong in his fight (Y)


----------



## DudeLove669 (Oct 20, 2013)

*Re: CM Punk just got creamed.*

Punk got destroyed yes, but this doesn't automatically discredit any and all of his ability. I've seen UFC fights between two legit professionals end far quicker than this and on multiple occasions. 

Hopefully he gets a second fight because only then will I properly be able to pass judgment.


----------



## Demolition119 (Mar 1, 2011)

*Re: CM Punk just got creamed.*



DudeLove669 said:


> Punk got destroyed yes, but this doesn't automatically discredit any and all of his ability. I've seen UFC fights between two legit professionals end far quicker than this and on multiple occasions.
> 
> Hopefully he gets a second fight because only then will I properly be able to pass judgment.





DAMN SKIPPY said:


> Here's a super interesting and detailed breakdown of the fight by Luke Thomas. He analyzes the ground game and all of the mistakes that he spotted. Worth a watch
> 
> Begins at 12 21 in the video


A total fight breakdown of just how inexperienced Punk was in that fight.


----------



## The5star_Kid (Mar 4, 2013)

*Re: CM Punk just got creamed.*

:dlounk4:aj3

punk thought he could actually fight


----------



## Rookie of the Year (Mar 26, 2015)

*Re: CM Punk just got creamed.*

Have WWE made any comment or dig about this beyond Twitter? I thought they'd be all over it with snide remarks and wisecracks, at least through Cole/JBL via Vince.

Still sad about this. It's amazing how we all expected it yet it has still generated so much discussion. Just would have liked to see him land a few punches, score or stop a takedown, anything. Just to say, "hey, he was out of his depth but we can see the results of his hard work, good effort." About the best I can say is, he got in great shape physically, and sorta kinda fought off one choke attempt. But anyway you look at it, total mauling, and the technical flaws he had were evident even in the first few seconds when he moved in.

I'd like to see him get one more shot as the co-main on a UFC FOX Fight Night in Chicago. Hopefully he gets to a second round.

Or fuck it, give Mike Jackson a call.


----------



## SavoySuit (Aug 10, 2015)

*Re: CM Punk just got creamed.*



marshal99 said:


> According to Dana , Punk is the one who approach Dana.
> 
> "That's going to be up to him," UFC President Dana White said on the Grant and Danny Show on 106.7 The Fan in Washington, D.C. on Thursday.
> 
> ...



Dana White has never been one to lie or change a story :laugh:

I also heard this interview, and found it funny considering he'd said the exact opposite in the past, Lorenzo Fertitta also said the opposite as did CM Punk. 

I'm not sure why he'd change the story now... maybe to save face before the impending disaster? Hard to say.


----------



## Rowdy Yates (Nov 24, 2014)

*Re: CM Punk got between 500,000 to 625,000$ while Mickey Gall got 30,000$*



MK_Dizzle said:


> Something like that, it made $2.6m


The gate made $2.6 million which is the amount everybody in attendance paid for the tickets

If the 700.00 PPV buys is the correct number at $60 a view thats $42 million. Without Punk this card would have done 300,000 buys maximum. So if him fighting on the card brought in a extra 400,000 viewers that is $24 million they made off his name

The $500,000 he made is more than reasonable


----------



## MK_Dizzle (Dec 18, 2014)

*Re: CM Punk got between 500,000 to 625,000$ while Mickey Gall got 30,000$*



Rowdy Yates said:


> The gate made $2.6 million which is the amount everybody in attendance paid for the tickets
> 
> If the 700.00 PPV buys is the correct number at $60 a view thats $42 million. Without Punk this card would have done 300,000 buys maximum. So if him fighting on the card brought in a extra 400,000 viewers that is $24 million they made off his name
> 
> The $500,000 he made is more than reasonable


Thanks for that. I don't think that Punk getting $500,000 base pay is that bad. I've seen worse. Hell Overeem got $800,000 but then again he is a big name as well.


----------



## Metsfan49 (Sep 14, 2015)

*Re: CM Punk just got creamed.*

As a huge CM Punk fan, he lost. He was humiliated, embarrassed and his brand took a hit. He should lay low for the time being. Theres nothing wrong with him trying out MMA, he had a itch and felt like he needed to scrath it. But to fight in the UFC, now thats pushing it. The top promotion in the world, and you have no experience at all with only one years worth of training. Not smart. A smaller amateur promotion would have been a wise choice. Its over now and when all is said and done, he will have no regrets. What bothers me as a fan is that everything he stood up for WWE he threw out the window when it came to UFC. Waltz right in onto a PPV card based on name value alone, the same thing that the part timers do in WWE. For a guy who was openly and rightfully against that, it bothers me that he took the same road in his MMA career.


----------



## Delbusto (Apr 6, 2008)

*Re: CM Punk just got creamed.*



Loudness said:


> Did they mock him during the PPV in any way?


Dunno if it's true, but apparently the beginning of Miz/Ziggler was supposed to be mocking Punk's fight. They do the sorta stare down from opposite corners, then Miz bum rushes Dolph and immediately gets taken down with a double leg, but it's super exaggerated and more of a slam from Dolph. Then Dolph gets on stop and starts throwing punches and Miz turns over onto his belly and gets caught in a rear naked choke looking thingamajig before grabbing the ropes. Does seem likely to be true considering that's pretty much the gist of what happened to Punk, though if so they did it in a way that it's not outright noticeable.


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

*Re: CM Punk just got creamed.*



Delbusto said:


> Dunno if it's true, but apparently the beginning of Miz/Ziggler was supposed to be mocking Punk's fight. They do the sorta stare down from opposite corners, then Miz bum rushes Dolph and immediately gets taken down with a double leg, but it's super exaggerated and more of a slam from Dolph. Then Dolph gets on stop and starts throwing punches and Miz turns over onto his belly and gets caught in a rear naked choke looking thingamajig before grabbing the ropes. Does seem likely to be true considering that's pretty much the gist of what happened to Punk, though if so they did it in a way that it's not outright noticeable.


I don't know if they were taking shots at Punk or just copying UFC because Asuka/Bayley did the same finish as Tate/Holms (rear ended chokehold).


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

*Forbes: CM Punk More Than Doubled UFC 203's Pay-Per-View Revenue, Drawing Power Among MMA Elite*



> Saturday night at the Quicken Loans Arena in Cleveland, the CM Punk-UFC experiment reached a reasoned end. Slammed to the canvas before he could uncork so much as one right hand, the former WWE superstar survived Mickey Gall’s ground game for around two minutes before being brought to tap.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Since the other thread is just about how much the guy got squashed, this can be one about the drawing power he has/had compared to what the naysayers used to trumpet.

The guy may not be able to fight with the elite but he certainly can draw like them, with the potential for the buy rate to actually be North of 800k when all is said and done.

:cmj2

Thoughts?


----------



## Punkhead (Dec 29, 2011)

*Re: Forbes: CM Punk More Than Doubled UFC 203's Pay-Per-View Revenue, Drawing Power Among MMA Elite*

Just shows that people care about CM Punk and still want to see him, no matter how much they deny it. He's still a draw even outside of WWE.


----------



## Godway (May 21, 2013)

*Re: CM Punk just got creamed.*



Tyrion Lannister said:


> There's a theory that a spot at the beginning of the Dolph Ziggler vs Miz match was parodying his fight, but if that was their intention, they didn't do a very good job of conveying it since a lot of people didn't pick up on it.


I think there's no doubt that they were mocking him. But that doesn't necessarily have to be management, they might have wanted to do that on their own just to see if anyone caught it, like an Easter egg to their match.


----------



## Thanks12 (Dec 23, 2014)

*Re: Forbes: CM Punk More Than Doubled UFC 203's Pay-Per-View Revenue, Drawing Power Among MMA Elite*

Yeah he is going to stay in UFC. No way Dana would fire him. He makes money.


----------



## NXT Only (Apr 3, 2016)

*Re: Forbes: CM Punk More Than Doubled UFC 203's Pay-Per-View Revenue, Drawing Power Among MMA Elite*

He has to win his next fight or at least be more competitive. If he has a good showing then his drawing power could grow even more. Did you hear that pop when his theme hit.


----------



## dclikewah (Mar 6, 2015)

*Re: CM Punk just got creamed.*



Demolition119 said:


> A total fight breakdown of just how inexperienced Punk was in that fight.


Thank you for this, its sad to see the posts of "other fights have ended early" as a reason why he belonged in a UFC cage. This would have been a fun fight in PRIDE where guys like Wanderlei and Cro Cop would beat the shit out of Japanese pro wrestlers, but freak show fights were a regular thing for them. Not so much in UFC, where they have fought for years now to show MMA as a legitimate sport.


----------



## YestleMania (Dec 7, 2015)

*Re: Forbes: CM Punk More Than Doubled UFC 203's Pay-Per-View Revenue, Drawing Power Among MMA Elite*

Hell, I could give two shits about UFC and even I almost ordered the show. I'm glad I didn't, though.


----------



## it's squezzy bitch (Jun 27, 2016)

*Re: Forbes: CM Punk More Than Doubled UFC 203's Pay-Per-View Revenue, Drawing Power Among MMA Elite*

no wonder why in the pot-match interview he said that he had the time of his live inside the octagon when it's making him (and ufc) some serious money.


----------



## Godway (May 21, 2013)

*Re: Forbes: CM Punk More Than Doubled UFC 203's Pay-Per-View Revenue, Drawing Power Among MMA Elite*

At least that's one silver lining for Punk. He can throw that number in Vince/HHH's face all he wants. He caused THEIR audience to buy a PPV, which is something they haven't been able to do themselves in a very long time.

This doesn't mean UFC won't cut him, btw. Meltz already pointed out that they cut Kimbo Slice for being too much of a freak show fighter, despite being a draw, and despite still being at least a better fighter than Punk. But then again, Kimbo was eventually going to bite them in the ass anyways since he was juiced out of his mind while Punk isn't. So who knows.


----------



## oleanderson89 (Feb 13, 2015)

*Re: Forbes: CM Punk More Than Doubled UFC 203's Pay-Per-View Revenue, Drawing Power Among MMA Elite*

Had Punk been given the right support in 2011, he would have fucking become a megastar. It's a shame that all the attention he got during that time was just wasted.


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

The irony of this is that Punk had to leave wrestling in order to become a wrestler who draws :duck


----------



## Pummy (Feb 26, 2015)

*Re: Forbes: CM Punk More Than Doubled UFC 203's Pay-Per-View Revenue, Drawing Power Among MMA Elite*



oleanderson89 said:


> Had Punk been given the right support in 2011, he would have fucking become a megastar. It's a shame that all the attention he got during that time was just wasted.


What kind of right support he needs when he already beat Cena 2 times in a row and had 15 months long title reigns just few months later


----------



## HankHill_85 (Aug 31, 2011)

Good for Punk and the UFC. Everyone benefits.


----------



## oleanderson89 (Feb 13, 2015)

*Re: Forbes: CM Punk More Than Doubled UFC 203's Pay-Per-View Revenue, Drawing Power Among MMA Elite*



Pummy said:


> What kind of right support he needs when he already beat Cena 2 times in a row and had 15 months long title reigns just few months later


HHH involving himself in that angle killed a ton of momentum.


----------



## SilvasBrokenLeg (May 31, 2016)

That's a good number for Punk. It exceeded my expectations.


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

Dana probably rethinking his comments about Punk not having his next fight in UFC right now if those numbers are true. If marketed properly there's still good money in a second Punk fight.


----------



## cablegeddon (Jun 16, 2012)

*Re: Forbes: CM Punk More Than Doubled UFC 203's Pay-Per-View Revenue, Drawing Power Among MMA Elite*



oleanderson89 said:


> HHH involving himself in that angle killed a ton of momentum.


the weak buyrates for MITB + SS killed it. They still gave him, a year reign and let him, break Rybacks streak and lay out Rock

btw his appearances on Fallon and Kimmel sucked dick. Way to be a mainstream star douche


----------



## dclikewah (Mar 6, 2015)

*Re: CM Punk just got creamed.*



Delbusto said:


> Dunno if it's true, but apparently the beginning of Miz/Ziggler was supposed to be mocking Punk's fight. They do the sorta stare down from opposite corners, then Miz bum rushes Dolph and immediately gets taken down with a double leg, but it's super exaggerated and more of a slam from Dolph. Then Dolph gets on stop and starts throwing punches and Miz turns over onto his belly and gets caught in a rear naked choke looking thingamajig before grabbing the ropes. Does seem likely to be true considering that's pretty much the gist of what happened to Punk, though if so they did it in a way that it's not outright noticeable.


If that indeed was what the spot was, he can't even be mad


----------



## Metsfan49 (Sep 14, 2015)

*Re: Forbes: CM Punk More Than Doubled UFC 203's Pay-Per-View Revenue, Drawing Power Among MMA Elite*



cablegeddon said:


> the weak buyrates for MITB + SS killed it. They still gave him, a year reign and let him, break Rybacks streak and lay out Rock
> 
> btw his appearances on Fallon and Kimmel sucked dick. Way to be a mainstream star douche


Nobody becomes a big time draw over night. It takes time and momentum for that to happen. Punk had the momentum, they didnt give him the time. As evidenced when he was fed to HHH at NOC.


----------



## samizayn (Apr 25, 2011)

*Re: Forbes: CM Punk More Than Doubled UFC 203's Pay-Per-View Revenue, Drawing Power Among MMA Elite*



THANOS said:


> Since the other thread is just about how much the guy got squashed, this can be one about the drawing power he has/had compared to what the naysayers used to trumpet.
> 
> The guy may not be able to fight with the elite but he certainly can draw like them, with the potential for the buy rate to actually be North of 800k when all is said and done.
> 
> ...


God, I'm glad. Punk ate the kind of L that could scar a person for life, he looked legit broken at night. He can be an abrasive person but no one deserves to have their soul crushed that thoroughly. I'm hoping this helps him sleep at night.


Green Light said:


> Dana probably rethinking his comments about Punk not having his next fight in UFC right now if those numbers are true. If marketed properly there's still good money in a second Punk fight.


Dana's MO is emphatically saying things and then having the opposite happen later on anyway. It's not at all out of the realm of possibility that Punk fights in the UFC again.


----------



## attituderocks (Jul 23, 2016)

So we're supposed to envy Punk for making tons of money and living out of his dream even though he was an ex wrestler who sucks at fighting. Yet everyone hates Reigns for living out his dream because he was an ex football player who sucks at wrestling. At least Reigns is a better pro wrestler than Punk a UFC fighter.


----------



## RomanMania (Sep 12, 2016)

It was a work. Phil put the kid over so he could get his comeback against Lesnar as the underdog. It was smart booking by UFC.


----------



## Genking48 (Feb 3, 2009)

Big question for me is if this Cat Zingano right with her comments? Some MMA dudes that knows more about this that can explain if it's fair game or if she is on to something.



> http://rajah.com/node/53378
> 
> On Monday, UFC Women's Bantamweight contender Cat Zingano took to social media to vent her frustration regarding the purse former WWE Superstar CM Punk earned for his Octagon debut according to figures released by the Ohio Athletic Commission this week .
> 
> ...


----------



## KC Armstrong (Jun 19, 2013)

> As Zingano pointed out in a series of messages posted on her official Twitter page, she came into the UFC as an undefeated contender with a legitimate combat sports background. In her first fight inside the Octagon, Zingano fought a former Strikeforce World Champion and future UFC Women's Champion (Miesha Tate) in a title eliminator bout for a shot at Ronda Rousey, earning $8,000 to show and $8,000 to win.



Either she's too emotional to think this through or she's just stupid. We're talking about business here. Zingano's legitimate background and record doesn't make the UFC money. Nobody knew who the fuck she was. Shit, nobody knows who the fuck she is today. Unless you're a die hard UFC/MMA fan, you don't know her, it's that simple. Millions of people know who Punk is and a lot of wrestling fans wanted to either root for him or watch him get destroyed. There is money in that, so he makes more than a lot of legit fighters. Life is unfair, deal with it.


----------



## KC Armstrong (Jun 19, 2013)

> Dana probably rethinking his comments about Punk not having his next fight in UFC right now if those numbers are true. If marketed properly there's still good money in a second Punk fight.



There would be significantly less interest in a second fight. A lot of it was just the curiosity factor. I saw a lot of people fooling themselves into believing Punk could actually look good in there. That mystery is gone. We all saw what he has to offer, which is nothing, so Punk wouldn't draw another big number.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

KC Armstrong said:


> Either she's too emotional to think this through or she's just stupid. We're talking about business here. Zingano's legitimate background and record doesn't make the UFC money. Nobody knew who the fuck she was. Shit, nobody knows who the fuck she is today. Unless you're a die hard UFC/MMA fan, you don't know her, it's that simple. Millions of people know who Punk is and a lot of wrestling fans wanted to either root for him or watch him get destroyed. There is money in that, so he makes more than a lot of legit fighters. Life is unfair, deal with it.


 People shitting on Punk's purse don't have a clue how business and the real world works. I'm actually surprised it wasn't 7 digits.


----------



## Godway (May 21, 2013)

Yeah, Punk's purse was really a steal all things considered. You could make the argument that his name/persona is worth like triple that amount. 

But it's not like Cat doesn't have some legit gripes. Ronda/Miesha/Cat were like the pioneers of women in MMA getting mainstream attention, and probably, along with Holly Holm and I guess you could throw Paige VanZant in at this point the most popular female fighters in the sport. And that's all on top of being legit great fighters (not PVZ, but the rest of them are or at least were). Women in MMA really make shit in comparison to the men. But that's more so their battle to demand more, than anything CM Punk did. Punk made that money because Punk brought a couple hundred thousand extra buys to a show. 

Cat's one of those people who seems like she's more concerned with being a legit fighter than "playing the game". But if she played the game, she'd probably see a lot more money. With Ronda gone, and Miesha/Holly getting flattened, who's the most promoted female fighter in the UFC right now? It's a not-top 5 Straweight, because she's blonde and bubbily and was on Dancing with the Stars, and had one of the best KO's of the year in her last fight. She's playing the game, she's maximizing her star power. She'll continue making more and more money each fight, as long as she keeps winning or putting on great performances. That's what you gotta do. You don't just get by on fighting ability. Go ask Demetrius Johnson. 

On a side note: Meltz said he "talked to someone" the other day about Punk possibly being on the Ultimate Fighter. But then doubted it could work since he'd probably be eliminated quickly..


----------



## KC Armstrong (Jun 19, 2013)

> On a side note: Meltz said he "talked to someone" the other day about Punk possibly being on the Ultimate Fighter. But then doubted it could work since he'd probably be eliminated quickly..


That would be a gigantic waste of time. Nobody watches TUF anymore and Punk's 4-part FS1 documentary apparently did shitty numbers as well.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

KC Armstrong said:


> That would be a gigantic waste of time. Nobody watches TUF anymore and Punk's 4-part FS1 documentary apparently did shitty numbers as well.


 Meltzer said the first few did very well (around 400,000) but the last one did do less than 200,000. Scheduling was quite poor too, why would you have it on the same night Raw is on fpalm


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

*Re: CM Punk just got creamed.*



DAMN SKIPPY said:


> Here's a super interesting and detailed breakdown of the fight by Luke Thomas. He analyzes the ground game and all of the mistakes that he spotted. Worth a watch
> 
> Begins at 12 21 in the video


I'd certainly recommend people watch this TBH. Excellent breakdown and analysis of the fight in great detail. Very informative too.


----------



## cablegeddon (Jun 16, 2012)

@DAMN SKIPPY @The Batman

I think L. Thomas is too harsh on Punks ground game. There wasnt much he could do.

But hes definitely correct about the take down and Punks galloping. Day 1 in wrestling school you learn to sprawl when you risk a takedown

and that galloping....F me. Just shows you what a clueless nonathlete he is, always was. Alot of his wrestling moves looked bad because he doesnt move well


----------



## samizayn (Apr 25, 2011)

Straw Hat said:


> People shitting on Punk's purse don't have a clue how business and the real world works. I'm actually surprised it wasn't 7 digits.


It's all about the tension between sports and entertainment. We're on a wrestling forum so we all know about the 'workrate guys' that talk about how they're just there to wrestle and not do stupid (entertainment) shit. So to @Genking48 and other users who might not grasp it as well, it's exactly the same principle at work here except in a real life situation. All of these guys, ostensibly, are paid to fight. If you are paid to design houses, let's say, you would expect that the quality of your qualifications + the quality of your past experience would be the deciding factor in how much you get offered for jobs. And that is the case for the majority of professions in society, it's something we're raised to consider right. Therefore someone like Cat Zingano who has her qualifications and experience in the form of her previous fight record, should not have been being paid pennies compared to what literally the equivalent of a 6th grader doodling got paid for the exact same job -- worse, he lost, so a job done very poorly. If you saw that happen in your own career you'd be fuming.

Unfortunately things like the fight business have it so that the 'employees' ultimately decide the overall profit margin of the company, which is where the entertainment side gets in. In a pure and just world, the most qualified fighters would be the biggest draws and therefore the highest paid, however we see it doesn't work that way. You make money if you make noise - that's why Mickey Gall made so much noise this week, that's why the #1 P4P fighter is essentially a non-entity, and that's why the loud Irish dude and the pro wrestler (the other one) have been breaking box office draws this year. The purist's model ultimately cannot be justified in a real life situation, although a person aspiring to it is right to do so IMO.


----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)

Literally the first reasonable, unbiased opinion I've heard about this in 21 months.


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

DGenerationMC said:


> Literally the first reasonable, unbiased opinion I've heard about this in 21 months.


Yea agree with most points in that video, however I personally have no desire to ever see CM Punk fight in the UFC ever again, don't care about how much money its gonna generate etc etc and if they do then yes I would be annoyed at the UFC for allowing him to fight again and not at Punk. 

Honestly though, 2 years and that's all we got? Couldn't even get your basic footwork down properly? 2 years with an elite gym/coach as well.


----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)

Juggernaut said:


> Yea agree with most points in that video, however I personally have no desire to ever see CM Punk fight in the UFC ever again, don't care about how much money its gonna generate etc etc and if they do then yes I would be annoyed at the UFC for allowing him to fight again and not at Punk.


Me either. If it were to happen again, I wouldn't have any bad feelings about it but just more confused than when UFC first announced the signing.


----------



## Stephen90 (Mar 31, 2015)

Why are people calling CM Punk brave? Nobody called Dada 5000 brave. People just laughed at him.


----------



## aquarius (Oct 13, 2015)

*Re: Phil Brooks vs. Mikey Gall: PUNK GETS WASHED*

Brooks humiliated himself.
Brooks embarrassed himself.
Brooks made a joke of himself.

That was just the worst MMA debut and fight I have seen in my life. McGregor/Ronda would ended Brooks in even less. Gall has class but it was a INSULT to him. If Brooks would have put up a decent fight, then OK, sure. But Gall barely broke a sweat.

He can do or say whatever he wants. Its gonna be a LONG time until Brooks steps in the octagon again. On top of that, the numbers didn't do that well.

If Dana was presented a contract on Vince's ass that would trade Brock for Brooks, he would sign it with his tongue. UFC was made a joke with that display.

There are people on these FORUMS that would have taken down Brooks as well.


----------



## Lady Eastwood (Jul 10, 2006)

That fight was shit, I was lol'd at the Monday after at work and I didn't even disagree, it was fucking embarrassing that two years of 'hard' training led to a two minute fight. Gall was laughing inside from the moment Punk rushed him right away, he just knew Punk was in over his head.

He was better at fake fighting.

Also, Punk needs to put some weight back on, he looks hungry.


----------



## Chloe (Apr 1, 2014)

KC Armstrong said:


> Either she's too emotional to think this through or she's just stupid. We're talking about business here. Zingano's legitimate background and record doesn't make the UFC money. Nobody knew who the fuck she was. Shit, nobody knows who the fuck she is today. Unless you're a die hard UFC/MMA fan, you don't know her, it's that simple. Millions of people know who Punk is and a lot of wrestling fans wanted to either root for him or watch him get destroyed. There is money in that, so he makes more than a lot of legit fighters. *Life is unfair, deal with it.*


Getting more money because you bring in more money? Sounds perfectly fair to me. One of the most fair things in life tbh.


----------



## Chloe (Apr 1, 2014)

*Re: Phil Brooks vs. Mikey Gall: PUNK GETS WASHED*



aquarius said:


> Brooks humiliated himself.
> Brooks embarrassed himself.
> Brooks made a joke of himself.
> 
> ...


:kobelol

They got near half a million more buys than they would have with Punk on the card. Stop lyin'.


----------



## cablegeddon (Jun 16, 2012)

*Re: Phil Brooks vs. Mikey Gall: PUNK GETS WASHED*



Flay said:


> :kobelol
> 
> They got near half a million more buys than they would have with Punk on the card. Stop lyin'.


w8 for reliable numbers ffs


----------



## KC Armstrong (Jun 19, 2013)

*Re: Phil Brooks vs. Mikey Gall: PUNK GETS WASHED*



Flay said:


> :kobelol
> 
> They got near half a million more buys than they would have with Punk on the card. Stop lyin'.



Looks like that was a false report. According to Meltzer UFC 203 got 425-475K PPV buys.


----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)




----------



## BornBad (Jan 27, 2004)

> Bellator MMA President Scott Coker has indicated that he would be interested in signing former WWE Champion CM Punk. Punk (0-1) is currently still under contract to UFC, and he noted before his UFC 203 loss that he had signed a multi-fight deal with the organization. UFC President Dana White recently went on record saying he was unsure about Punk’s future, and noted that the UFC is a tough place to start out an MMA career.
> 
> In a recent interview with Newsweek, Coker made it known that he wants to meet with Punk when he’s legally able to. “If he was free from any obligations and wanted to fight under Bellator, we would definitely love to have a conversation with him,” Coker said, adding that he had heard Punk is still under UFC contract.
> 
> Fellow former WWE star Bobby Lashley currently fights for Bellator with an MMA record of 15-2, and there have been talks of Coker trying to sign Ryback.


:booklel


----------

